# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  छोटी मगर शानदार कहानियाँ

## Sameerchand

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र में मैं आसपास की बिखरी हुई शानदार कहानियाँ प्रश्तुत करूँगा. जो काफी शिक्षाप्रद भी हैं. तो देर न करते हुए शुरू करते हैं आज की कहानी.....

आप सब के विचार यहाँ आमंत्रित हैं और अगर आप भी योगदान करना चाहे तो आपका स्वागत हैं......*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मैं तुझे तो कल देख लूंगा।*


*सूफी संत जुनैद के बारे में एक कथा है.

*
*एक बार संत को एक व्यक्ति ने खूब अपशब्द कहे और उनका अपमान किया. संत ने उस व्यक्ति से कहा कि मैं कल वापस आकर तुम्हें अपना जवाब दूंगा.

*
*अगले दिन वापस जाकर उस व्यक्ति से कहा कि अब तो तुम्हें जवाब देने की जरूरत ही नहीं है.

*
*उस व्यक्ति को बेहद आश्चर्य हुआ. उस व्यक्ति ने संत से कहा कि जिस तरीके से मैंने आपका अपमान किया और आपको अपशब्द कहे, तो घोर शांतिप्रिय व्यक्ति भी उत्तेजित हो जाता और जवाब देता. आप तो सचमुच विलक्षण, महान हैं.

*
*संत ने कहा – मेरे गुरु ने मुझे सिखाया है कि यदि आप त्वरित जवाब देते हैं तो वह आपके अवचेतन मस्तिष्क से निकली हुई बात होती है. इसलिए कुछ समय गुजर जाने दो. चिंतन मनन हो जाने दो. कड़वाहट खुद ही घुल जाएगी. तुम्हारे दिमाग की गरमी यूँ ही ठंडी हो जाएगी. आपके आँखों के सामने का अँधेरा जल्द ही छंट जाएगा. चौबीस घंटे गुजर जाने दो फिर जवाब दो.

*
*क्या आपने कभी सोचा है कि कोई व्यक्ति पूरे 24 घंटों के लिए गुस्सा रह सकता है? 24 घंटे क्या, जरा अपने आप को 24 मिनट का ही समय देकर देखें. गुस्सा क्षणिक ही होता है, और बहुत संभव है कि आपका गुस्सा, हो सकता है 24 सेकण्ड भी न ठहरता हो*
*
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कौन बड़ा?*


*एक बार एक आश्रम के दो शिष्य आपस में झगड़ने लगे – मैं बड़ा, मैं बड़ा.

झगड़ा बढ़ता गया तो फैसले के लिए वे गुरु के पास पहुँचे.

गुरु ने बताया कि बड़ा वो जो दूसरे को बड़ा समझे.

अब दोनों नए सिरे से झगड़ने लगे – तू बड़ा, तू बड़ा!
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सुरक्षा का उपाय*


*एक बार नसरूद्दीन ने एक लड़के से उसके लिए कुँऐं से पानी खींचने का अनुरोध किया। जैसे ही वह लड़का कुँए से पानी खींचने को झुका, नसरूद्दीन ने उसके सिर में जोर से थप्पड़ मारा और कहा, "ध्यान रहे। मेरे लिए पानी खींचते समय घड़ा न टूटे।"

वहाँ से गुजरते हुए एक राहगीर ने यह सब देखा तो उसने नसरूद्दीन से कहा - "जब उस लड़के ने कोई गल्ती ही नहीं की तो तुमने उसे क्यों मारा?"

नसरूद्दीन ने दृढ़तापूर्वक उत्तर दिया - "यदि मैं यह चेतावनी घड़े के फूटने के बाद देता तो उसका कोई फायदा नहीं होता।"
*

----------


## kajal pandey

बहुत ही अच्छा  विषय चुना है आपने ,,,आपको  बधाई ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Sameerchand

*एक मिनट की भी देरी किसलिए?*


*एक बार एक जंगल में जबरदस्त आग लग गई और जंगल का एक बड़ा हिस्सा जलकर खाक हो गया. जंगल में एक गुरु का आश्रम था. जब जंगल की आग शांत हुई तो उन्होंने अपने शिष्यों को बुलाया और उन्हें आज्ञा दी कि जंगल को फिर से हरा भरा करने के लिए देवदार का वृक्षारोपण किया जाए.


एक शक्की किस्म के चेलने ने शंका जाहिर ही - मगर गुरूदेव, देवदार तो पनपने में बरसों ले लेते हैं.


यदि ऐसा है तब तो हमें बिना देरी किए तुरंत ही यह काम शुरू कर देना चाहिए - गुरू ने कहा.
*

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ही अच्छा  विषय चुना है आपने ,,,आपको  बधाई ,,,,,,,,,,


धन्यवाद नियामिका जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## nitin9935

बहुत अच्छे समीर भाई 
एक अच्छा विषय

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत अच्छे समीर भाई 
> एक अच्छा विषय


धन्यवाद नितिन भाई, आपका बहुत बहुत आभार जो अपने विचार यहाँ प्रकट किये. आशा करता हूँ आगे  भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## King_khan

समीर भाई जी 
एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाइयाँ 
अत्यंत प्रेरणादायक कहानियाँ हैं |

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई जी 
> एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाइयाँ 
> अत्यंत प्रेरणादायक कहानियाँ हैं |


धन्यवाद खान भाई जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

*अपने भीतर के प्रकाश को देखो**


एक गुरूजी लंबे समय से अचेतावस्था में थे। एक दिन अचानक उन्हें होश आया तो उन्होंने अपने प्रिय शिष्य को अपने नजदीक बैठे हुए पाया।

उन्होंने प्रेमपूर्वक कहा - "तुम इतने समय तक मेरे बिस्तर के नजदीक ही बैठे रहे और मुझे अकेला नहीं छोड़ा?"

शिष्य ने रुंधे हुए गले से कहा - "गुरूदेव मैं ऐसा कर ही नहीं सकता कि आपको अकेला छोड़ दूं।"

गुरूजी - "ऐसा क्यों?"

"क्योंकि आप ही मेरे जीवन के प्रकाशपुंज हैं।"

गुरूजी ने उदास से स्वर में कहा - "क्या मैंने तुम्हें इतना चकाचौंध कर दिया है कि तुम अपने भीतर के प्रकाश को नहीं देख पा रहे हो?"
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*शेर और लोमड़ी**


एक लोमड़ी, जंगल के राजा शेर के अधीनस्थ एक नौकर के रूप में कार्य करने को सहमत हो गयी। कुछ समय तक तो दोनों अपने स्वभाव और सामर्थ्य के अनुसार भलीभांति कार्य करते रहे। लोमड़ी शिकार बताती और शेर हमला करके शिकार को दबोच लेता। परंतु लोमड़ी को जल्द ही यह ईर्ष्या होने लगी कि शेर शिकार का ज्यादा हिस्सा स्वयं चट कर जाता है और उसे बचाखुचा हिस्सा ही मिलता है। वह सोचने लगी कि आखिर वह किस मायने में शेर से कम है। और उसने यह घोषणा कर दी कि भविष्य में वह अकेले ही शिकार करेगी। अगले ही दिन जब वह एक भेड़शाला में से भेड़ के बच्चे को दबोचने ही वाली थी कि अचानक शिकारी और उसके पालतू कुत्ते आ गए और उसे अपना शिकार बना लिया।

"जीवन में अपना स्थान नियत करो और यह स्थान ही आपकी रक्षा करेगा।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*तुम्हारा फर्नीचर कहाँ है?**


पिछली शताब्दी की बात है। एक अमेरिकी पर्यटक सुप्रसिद्ध पुलिस कर्मचारी रब्बी हॉफेज़ चैम से मिलने गया।

उसे यह देखकर बहुत आश्चर्य हुआ कि रब्बी सिर्फ एक कमरे में रहते थे और वह भी किताबों से भरा हुआ था। उसमें फर्नीचर के नाम पर सिर्फ एक मेज और कुर्सी थी।

"तुम्हारा फर्नीचर कहाँ हैं रब्बी?" - पर्यटक ने पूछा ।

"और तुम्हारा कहाँ हैं?" - रब्बी ने कहा ।

"मेरा फर्नीचर ! लेकिन मैं तो यहाँ एक पर्यटक हूँ और यहाँ से गुजर ही रहा था।"

"और मैं भी" -- -- -- रब्बी ने भोलेपन से कहा ।

--*

----------


## Sameerchand

*आदमी और शेर**


एक बार एक शेर और एक आदमी साथ-साथ यात्रा कर रहे थे। उनके मध्य यह बहस होने लगी कि कौन ज्यादा ताकतवर और श्रेष्ठ है। उनके मध्य नोक-झोंक तीखी हुई ही थी कि वे चट्टान पर उकेरी गयी एक मूर्ति के पास से गुजरे जिसमें एक आदमी को शेर का गला दबाते हुए दर्शाया गया था।

"वो देखो। हमारी श्रेष्ठता को साबित करने के लिए क्या तुम्हें और किसी प्रमाण की आवश्यकता है?" - आदमी ने गर्व से कहा।

शेर ने उत्तर दिया - "ये कहानी कहने का तुम्हारा नजरिया है। यदि हम लोग शिल्पकार होते तो शेर के एक पंजे के नीचे बीस आदमी दबे होते।"

"इतिहास सिर्फ विजेताओं द्वारा ही लिखा जाता है।"
*

----------


## nitin9935

> *आदमी और शेर**
> 
> 
> एक बार एक शेर और एक आदमी साथ-साथ यात्रा कर रहे थे। उनके मध्य यह बहस होने लगी कि कौन ज्यादा ताकतवर और श्रेष्ठ है। उनके मध्य नोक-झोंक तीखी हुई ही थी कि वे चट्टान पर उकेरी गयी एक मूर्ति के पास से गुजरे जिसमें एक आदमी को शेर का गला दबाते हुए दर्शाया गया था।
> 
> "वो देखो। हमारी श्रेष्ठता को साबित करने के लिए क्या तुम्हें और किसी प्रमाण की आवश्यकता है?" - आदमी ने गर्व से कहा।
> 
> शेर ने उत्तर दिया - "ये कहानी कहने का तुम्हारा नजरिया है। यदि हम लोग शिल्पकार होते तो शेर के एक पंजे के नीचे बीस आदमी दबे होते।"
> 
> ...


बिलकुल सत्य वचन है

----------


## swami ji

*नए सूत्र की शुभ कमंये दोस्त ,,,,*

----------


## sushilnkt

आप ने बहुत ही सुन्दर शब्दों ज्ञान की बात कही हे 

ऐसी बाते जो दिल में उतर जाती हे ... जिनका 
जीवन पर बहुत अच्छा प्रभाव छोड़ जाती हे

----------


## Sameerchand

> बिलकुल सत्य वचन है





> *नए सूत्र की शुभ कमंये दोस्त ,,,,*





> आप ने बहुत ही सुन्दर शब्दों ज्ञान की बात कही हे 
> 
> ऐसी बाते जो दिल में उतर जाती हे ... जिनका 
> जीवन पर बहुत अच्छा प्रभाव छोड़ जाती हे


धन्यवाद नितिन भाई, स्वामी जी, और सुशिल जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

*अपनी आँखें खुली रखो**

दार्जिलिंग में कुछ बुजुर्ग मित्रों का एक समूह था जो आपस में समाचारों के आदान-प्रदान और एक साथ चाय पीने के लिये मिलते रहते थे। उनका एक अन्य शौक चाय की महँगी किस्मों की खोज और उनके विभिन्न मिश्रणों द्वारा नए स्वादों की खोज करना था।

मित्रों के मनोरंजन हेतु जब समूह के सबसे उम्रदराज़ बुजुर्ग की बारी आयी तो उसने समारोहपूर्वक एक सोने के महंगे डिब्बे में से चाय की पत्तियाँ निकालते हुए चाय तैयार की। सभी लोगों को चाय का स्वाद बेहद पसंद आया और वे इस मिश्रण को जानने के लिए उत्सुक हो उठे। बुजुर्ग ने मुस्कराते हुए कहा - "मित्रों, जिस चाय को आप बेहद पसंद कर रहे हैं उसे तो मेरे खेतों पर काम करने वाले किसान पीते हैं।"

"जीवन की बेहतरीन चीजें न तो महंगी हैं और न ही उन्हें खोजना कठिन है।"
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मत बदलो**

वर्षों तक मैं मानसिक रोगी रहा - चिंताग्रस्त, अवसादग्रस्त और स्वार्थी। हर कोई मुझे अपना स्वभाव बदलने को कहता ।

मैं उन्हें नाराज करता, पर उनसे सहमत भी था। मैं अपने आपको बदलना चाहता था लेकिन अपने तमाम प्रयासों के बावजूद मैं चाहकर भी ऐसा नहीं कर पाया।

मुझे सबसे ज्यादा तकलीफ तब होती थी जब दूसरों की तरह मेरे सबसे नजदीकी मित्र भी मुझसे बदलने को कहते। मैं ऊर्जारहित और बंधा-बंधा सा महसूस करता ।

एक दिन उसने कहा - "अपने आप को मत बदलो। तुम जैसे भी हो मुझे प्रिय हो।"

ये शब्द मेरे कानों को मधुर संगीत की तरह लगे - "मत बदलो, मत बदलो, मत बदलो ............. तुम जैसे भी हो मुझे प्रिय हो।"

मैंने राहत महसूस की। मैं जीवंत हो उठा और अचानक मैंने पाया कि मैं बदल गया हूँ। अब मैं समझ गया हूँ कि वास्तव में, मैं तब तक नहीं बदला था जब तक कि मैंने ऐसे व्यक्ति को नहीं खोज लिया जो मुझसे हर हाल में प्रेम करता हो।
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*राजा से तो बेहतर वृक्ष है**

एक लड़का आम के वृक्ष पर पत्थर मारकर आम तोड़ने का प्रयास कर रहा था। गलती से एक पत्थर अपने लक्ष्य से भटककर वहां से गुजर रहे राजा को लगा। राजा के सैनिकों ने दौड़कर उस लड़के को पकड़ लिया और उसे राजा के समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया ।

राजा ने कहा -"इसके लिए तुम सजा के भागीदार हो। ............ताकि फिर कभी कोई राजा के ऊपर पत्थर फेंकने की हिम्मत न करे, अन्यथा ऐसे तो शासन चलाना मुश्किल हो जाएगा।"

लड़के ने विनयपूर्वक उत्तर दिया - "हे वीर एवं न्यायप्रिय राजन, जब मैंने आम के वृक्ष पर पत्थर मारा तो मुझे उपहार स्वरूप मीठे रसीले फल खाने को मिले और जब आपको पत्थर लगा तो आप मुझे दंड दे रहे हैं....आप से भला तो वृक्ष है।"

राजा का सिर शर्म से झुक गया।
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कोट के भीतर डायनामाइट**

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन खुशी-खुशी कुछ बुदबुदा रहा था। उसके मित्र ने इस खुशी का राज पूछा।

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन बोला - "वो बेवकूफ अहमद जब भी मुझसे मिलता है, मेरी पीठ पर हाथ मारता है। आज मैंने अपने कोट के भीतर डायनामाइट की छड़ छुपा ली है। इस बार जब वो मेरी पीठ पर हाथ मारेगा तो उसका हाथ ही उड़ जाएगा।"

"भले ही मुझे हानि पहुंचे, मैं उसे क्षति पहुंचाकर बदला लूंगा।"
*

----------


## manishdeo

बहुत ही शानदार कहानिया है सिर्फ एक शब्द में कहें तो लाजवाब

----------


## lotus1782

बुहत ही बड्या प्रस्तुति है !

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ही शानदार कहानिया है सिर्फ एक शब्द में कहें तो लाजवाब





> बुहत ही बड्या प्रस्तुति है !


धन्यवाद मनीषदेव और लोटस जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

आपलोगों को ये कहानियां अच्छी लगी बहुत अच्छा लगा जानकर.

----------


## Sameerchand

*मृगतृष्णा**


 जब महात्मा बुद्ध ने राजा प्रसेनजित की राजधानी में प्रवेश किया तो वे स्वयं उनकी आगवानी के लिए आये। वे महात्मा बुद्ध के पिता के मित्र थे एवं उन्होंने बुद्ध के संन्यास लेने के बारे में सुना था।

 अतः उन्होंने बुद्ध को अपना भिक्षुक जीवन त्यागकर महल के ऐशोआराम के जीवन में लौटने के लिए मनाने का प्रयास किया। वे ऐसा अपनी मित्रता की खातिर कर रहे थे।

 बुद्ध ने प्रसेनजित की आँखों में देखा और कहा, "सच बताओ। क्या समस्त आमोद-प्रमोद के बावजूद आपके साम्राज्य ने आपको एक भी दिन का सुख प्रदान किया है?"

 प्रसेनजित चुप हो गए और उन्होंने अपनी नजरें झुका लीं।

 "दुःख के किसी कारण के न होने से बड़ा सुख और कोई नहीं है; 
और अपने में संतुष्ट रहने से बड़ी कोई संपत्ति नहीं है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*नदी का पानी बिकाऊ**

 गुरू जी के प्रवचन में एक गूढ़ वाक्य शामिल था।

 कटु मुस्कराहट के साथ वे बोले, "नदी के तट पर बैठकर नदी का पानी बेचना ही मेरा कार्य है"।

 और मैं पानी खरीदने में इतना व्यस्त था कि मैं नदी को देख ही नहीं पाया।

 "हम जीवन की समस्याओं और आपाधापी के कारण प्रायः सत्य को नहीं पहचान पाते।" 
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रार्थना**

वे प्रतिवर्ष पिकनिक पर सपरिवार जोशोखरोश से जाते थे और अपनी धर्मपरायण चाची को बुलाना नहीं भूलते थे. मगर इस वर्ष वे हड़बड़ी में भूल गए.

आखिरी मिनटों में किसी ने याद दिलाया. चाची को जब निमंत्रण भेजा गया तो उन्होंने कहा – “अब तो बहुत देर हो चुकी. मैंने तो आँधी-तूफ़ान और बरसात के लिए प्रार्थना भी कर ली है.”
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बुद्धिमानी**

मुल्ला नसरूद्दीन शादी की दावत में निमंत्रित थे. पिछली दफ़ा जब वे ऐसे ही समारोह में निमंत्रित थे तो किसी ने उनका जूता चुरा लिया था. इसलिए इस बार मुल्ला ने जूता दरवाजे पर छोड़ने के बजाए अपनी कोट की जेब में ठूंस लिए.

“आपकी जेब में रखी किताब कौन सी है” – मेजबान ने मुल्ला से पूछा.

“लगता है  यह मेरे जूतों के पीछे पड़ा है” मुल्ला ने सोचा और कहा – “वैसे तो लोग मेरी बुद्धिमानी का लोहा मानते हैं.” और फिर चिल्लाया – “मेरी जेब में रखी इस भारी भरकम चीज का मुख्य विषय भी यही है - बुद्धिमानी.”

“अरे वाह!, आपने इसे कहाँ से खरीदा – ‘बुक-वार्म’ से या ‘क्रॉसवर्ड’ से?”

“मोची से”
*

----------


## Subhash Chand Sharma

समीर भाई जी 
एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाइयाँ 
अत्यंत प्रेरणादायक कहानियाँ हैं |

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई जी 
> एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाइयाँ 
> अत्यंत प्रेरणादायक कहानियाँ हैं |


धन्यवाद सुभाष जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> नए सूत्र की शुभकामना मित्र ...............................बहुत खूब  बढ़िया बहुत ही अच्छा विषय चुना है आपने


धन्यवाद दीप दीप जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

समीर भाई जी
एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाइयाँ
अत्यंत प्रेरणादायक कहानियाँ हैं. मैं अपनी ओर से भी कुछ प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ .
दयालु पाठकगन कृपया इसे भी स्वीकारें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

आचार्य विनोबा भावे की मां सहृदय और दयालु थीं। वह शुरू से ही विनोबा जी को अच्छी शिक्षा व संस्कार देने में जुटी थीं। विनोबा जी भी बचपन में अन्य बच्चों की तरह ही शरारती थे। एक दिन विनोबा जी की पड़ोसिन को किसी जरूरी काम से बाहर जाना पड़ा। उस पड़ोसिन का भी एक छोटा बच्चा था। वह बच्चे को उस स्थान पर नहीं ले जा सकती थी। इसलिए उसके सामने समस्या आ खड़ी हुई कि बच्चे को कहां पर छोड़े ?

जब यह बात विनोबा जी की मां को मालूम हुई तो उन्होंने बच्चे को अपने यहां छोड़ने के लिए कहा। पड़ोसिन को विनोबा जी की मां के सरल हृदय , ममता व प्रेम पर पूरा विश्वास था। इसलिए वह बच्चे को उनके पास छोड़कर चली गई। बच्चा विनोबाजी के साथ खेलने में मस्त हो गया। एक मां का समान स्नेह और सद्भाव दोनों बच्चों पर बराबर रहा। जब खाने का समय हुआ और मां भोजन पकाकर दोनों बालकों को देने लगी तो विनोबाजी को अपनी मां के स्वभाव में कुछ अंतर नजर आया । उन्होंने देखा कि मां उन्हें सूखी रोटियां दे रही हैं जबकि पड़ोसी बालक को घी से चुपड़कर रोटियां अपने हाथों से खिला रही हैं।

यह देखकर वह मां से बोले , ' तुम मेरी मां हो लेकिन तुम मुझे तो सूखी रोटियां दे रही हो और इसे घी की रोटियां दे रही हो। आखिर ऐसा भेदभाव क्यों ?'

विनोबा जी की बात सुनकर मां बोलीं , ' बेटा , घर में इतना घी नहीं कि दोनों को दे सकूं। तू तो मेरा बालक है। पर यह तो भगवान का बच्चा है। अतिथि को भगवान कहते हैं। इसलिए भगवान के बच्चे में और अपने बच्चे में कुछ तो अंतर होना ही चाहिए। हमें कष्ट सहकर भी अतिथि को सुख देना चाहिए। '

मां की भावना विनोबा जी समझ गए और इस प्रकार बचपन से ही उनके व्यक्तित्व में श्रेष्ठ संस्कारों और सद्विचारों का समावेश हो गया।

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरे द्वारा यहाँ जो भी कहानियाँ दी जा रही हैं वह सब नेट से ही ली गयी हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

यह देश के प्रथम राष्ट्रपति डॉ . राजेंद्र प्रसाद की युवावस्था की घटना है। उन दिनों उनके घर कई रिश्तेदार आए हुए थे। उनके कई बच्चे थे। सारे बच्चे घर में खूब धमाचौकड़ी मचाते थे। एक दिन उन लोगों ने राजेंद्र बाबू की एक किताब के कुछ पन्ने फाड़ दिए। राजेंद्र बाबू परेशान हो गए। वह जानते थे कि यह उन्हीं में से किसी बच्चे की करतूत है लेकिन यह पता कैसे चले कि किसने पन्ने फाड़े हैं।

बहुमुखी प्रतिभा के धनी राजेंद्र प्रसाद को एक युक्ति सूझी।उन्होंने उन बच्चों को बुलाकर कहा , ' जिस बच्चे ने इस पुस्तक के जितने ज्यादा पन्ने फाड़े हैं , उसको उतने ज्यादा पैसे मिलेंगे। ' यह युक्ति काम कर गई। बच्चों ने खुशी - खुशी बता दिया कि किसने कितने पन्ने फाड़े हैं। राजेंद्र बाबू खुश हो गए कि बिना सख्ती बरते ही सचाई सामने आ गई। पैसे देने के बाद राजेंद्र बाबू ने उन बच्चों को समझाया , ' देखो बच्चों तुम्हें पैसे मिल गए। लेकिन तुम्हारा यह काम बिल्कुल ठीक नहीं। किसी किताब के पन्ने फाड़ना बहुत गलत बात है। किताबों से हम ज्ञान प्राप्त करते हैं। उनसे बहुत कुछ सीखते हैं। उन्हें नुकसान पहुंचाकर हम अपना ही नुकसान करते हैं। आगे से ऐसा कभी मत करना। '

राजेंद्र बाबू की बातों का बच्चों पर गहरा असर पड़ा। सभी बच्चों ने उन्हें वचन दिया कि वे आगे से कभी ऐसा नहीं करेंगे। राजेंद्र बाबू ने बाद में भी लोगों को समझाने , उन्हें सही रास्ते पर लाने के लिए ऐसी ही युक्तियों का सहारा लिया और वह अपने मकसद में कामयाब भी रहे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

आजादी के बाद देश के प्रथम प्रधानमंत्री जवाहरलाल नेहरू इंग्लैंड गए। वहां उनकी मुलाकात ब्रिटेन के प्रधानमंत्री विंस्टन चर्चिल से हुई। चर्चिल और नेहरू एक दूसरे से गर्मजोशी से मिले। वे बड़ी देर तक बातें करते रहे। सुखद माहौल में पुरानी यादें ताजा हुईं। चर्चिल ने नेहरू से उनके वर्तमान अनुभवों और भविष्य की योजनाओं के बारे में पूछा। फिर अचानक वह चुप हो गए और थोड़ी देर बाद उन्होंने सकुचाते हुए पूछा , ' अच्छा , आपसे एक बात पूछना चाहता हूं। आप हमारी जेल में अनेक वर्ष रहे। हमारे अधिकारियों ने आपके साथ कई बार अभद्र व्यवहार भी किया। आपको कई तरह से कष्ट पहुंचाया। इस वजह से तो आपके मन में हम लोगों के प्रति जरूर नफरत होगी। '

नेहरू जी ने मुस्कराते हुए कहा , ' बात यह नहीं है कि मैं आपकी जेलों में कितने वर्ष रहा या आप लोगों ने हमारे साथ कैसा व्यवहार किया। हमारी आजादी की लड़ाई का नेतृत्व महात्मा गांधी जैसे महान नेता ने किया। उन्होंने हमें दो बुनियादी बातें बताईं। एक यह कि किसी से मत डरो और किसी से घृणा मत करो। हम सब उनकी बातों को मन से स्वीकार करके ही आजादी की लड़ाई में शामिल हुए। हम जब आपके खिलाफ लड़ रहे थे तो हम आपसे बिल्कुल नहीं डर रहे थे। और अब जबकि हम आजाद हो चुके हैं , हम आपसे नफरत भी नहीं करते। वैसे भी हमारी लड़ाई किसी राष्ट्र विशेष या समुदाय विशेष के प्रति नहीं थी। हम तो आपकी साम्राज्यवादी नीतियों से लड़ रहे थे। अब जबकि भारत आजाद हो चुका है , हम अपने बुनियादी मूल्यों और सिद्धांतों के साथ आगे बढ़ना चाहते हैं। ' उनकी बात सुनकर चर्चिल उनका मुंह ताकते रह गए। नेहरू जी अपनी बातों से हमेशा दुनिया के बड़े से बड़े राजनेताओं को निरुत्तर कर देते थे। अपनी बात को स्पष्टता और दृढ़ता से रखना उनका स्वाभाविक गुण था।

----------


## Kamal Ji

भगवान विष्णु के सामने भीड़ लगी थी। अपने आसन पर विराजमान प्रभु सभी प्राणियों को त्रैलोक्य की संपदा बांट रहे थे। उन्होंने संकल्प किया था कि आज किसी को खाली हाथ न जाने देंगे। धन - धान्य , संतान , वैभव - विलास , यश , वह सब कुछ खुले हाथों से दे रहे थे। बैकुंठ का कोष खाली होते देख लक्ष्मी से रहा नहीं गया और वह दौड़कर विष्णु का हाथ थामकर बोलीं , ' हे प्रभु। यह आप क्या कर रहे हैं। यदि आप मुक्त भाव से यों ही संपदा लुटाते रहे तो बैकुंठ में कुछ भी नहीं बचेगा। ऐसे में तो हमारा सुख - चैन सब छिन जाएगा। '

लक्ष्मी की बात पर विष्णु मंद - मंद मुस्कराने लगे और बोले , ' देवी , इसके लिए चिंता करने की आवश्यकता नहीं है। धन - संपदा लुटाने से हमारा सुख पहले की तरह ही बना रहेगा। '

लक्ष्मी हैरानी से बोलीं , ' कैसे प्रभु ? सब कुछ तो आपने लुटा दिया। '

विष्णु बोले , ' हां , सब कुछ लुटाने पर भी एक अमूल्य निधि ऐसी है जो हमारे पास सुरक्षित है और उसे यहां उपस्थित नर , किन्नर , गंधर्व , विद्याधर एवं असुर में से किसी ने भी नहीं मांगा है। वह निधि ऐसी है कि उससे धन - संपदा स्वयं खड़ी हो जाती है और यदि वह नहीं है तो धन - संपदा , वैभव का कोई मोल नहीं रह जाता।

लक्ष्मी फिर बोलीं , ' प्रभु , पहेलियां न बुझाइए। बताइए वह है क्या ?'

विष्णु बोले , ' वह निधि है - शांति। शांति के बिना धन - संपदा , वैभव - विलास का कोई अर्थ नहीं है। '

विष्णु की बात सुनकर लक्ष्मी संतुष्ट हो गईं और बोलीं , ' हां प्रभु , आप सही कह रहे हैं। अब मैं निश्चिंत हूं। '

----------


## Kamal Ji

स्वामी रामतीर्थ जापान से अमेरिका जा रहे थे। सागर की लहरों को चीरता हुआ उनका जहाज सैन फ्रांसिसको के एक बंदरगाह पर आ लगा। सब यात्री उतर गए। जहाज के डेक पर स्वामी जी टहल रहे थे। उन्हें देखकर लगता था कि जैसे वे जहाज से उतरना ही नहीं चाहते हों। एक अमेरिकी सज्जन यह सब देख रहे थे। उन्होंने स्वामी जी से पूछा , ' आपका सामान कहां है ? आप उतरते क्यों नहीं हैं ?'

स्वामी जी बोले , ' जो कुछ मेरे शरीर पर है , उसके सिवा मेरे पास दूसरा कोई सामान नहीं है। '

वह सज्जन उन्हें आश्चर्य से देख रहे थे और स्वामी जी मंद - मंद मुस्करा रहे थे। तभी उस अमेरिकी सज्जन ने अगला प्रश्न किया , ' आपके रुपये - पैसे कहां हैं ?'

स्वामी जी का जवाब था , ' मैं अपने पास कुछ नहीं रखता। समस्त जड़ - चेतन में मेरी आत्मा का रमण है। मैं अपने आत्मीय लोगों के प्रेमामृत से जीवित रहता हूं। भूख लगने पर कोई रोटी का टुकड़ा दे देता है, तो प्यास लगने पर पानी पिला देता है। समस्त विश्व मेरा है। इस विश्व को संचालित करने वाला सत्य ही मेरा प्राण - देवता है। कभी पेड़ के नीचे रात कटती है, तो कभी आसमान के तारे गिनते - गिनते आंखें लग जाती हैं। '

' पर यहां अमेरिका में आपका परिचित कौन है ?' स्वामी जी से अमेरिकी महानुभाव का यह तीसरा प्रश्न था।

स्वामी जी मुस्कराते हुए बोले , ' आप ! भाई , अमेरिका में तो केवल मैं एक ही व्यक्ति को जानता हूं। चाहे आप परिचित कह लें या मित्र अथवा साथी के नाम से पुकार लें और वह व्यक्ति आप हैं। '

यह कहकर स्वामी रामतीर्थ ने उनके कंधे पर हाथ रख दिया। वे सज्जन उनके स्पर्श से धन्य हो गए। स्वामी जी उनके साथ जहाज से उतर पड़े। वे अमेरिकी सज्जन इस मुलाकात को भूल नहीं पाए। वे जहां भी गए स्वामी जी की बात करते रहे। स्वामी जी के बारे में उनका कहना था , ' उनकी उपस्थिति मात्र से हमें नवजीवन मिला। '

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई जी
> एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बधाइयाँ
> अत्यंत प्रेरणादायक कहानियाँ हैं. मैं अपनी ओर से भी कुछ प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ .
> दयालु पाठकगन कृपया इसे भी स्वीकारें.


धन्यवाद कमल जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

आपके द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया भी काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं. कृपया आगे भी इस सूत्र में इस तरह की कहानिया डालने की कोशिश कीजियेगा. हम सदस्यों को आपकी कहानियो का काफ इन्तजार रहेगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

*सबसे बड़ा सबक**

चंद्रगुप्त मौर्य के शासनकाल में चीन से एक दूत आया. वह चाणक्य के साथ ‘राजनीति के दर्शन’ पर विचार-विमर्श करना चाहता था. चीनी राजदूत राजशाही ठाठबाठ वाला अक्खड़ किस्म का था. उसने चाणक्य से बातचीत के लिए समय मांगा. चाणक्य ने उसे अपने घर रात को आने का निमंत्रण दिया.

उचित समय पर चीनी राजदूत चाणक्य के घर पहुँचा. उसने देखा कि चाणक्य एक छोटे से दीपक के सामने बैठकर कुछ लिख रहे हैं. उसे आश्चर्य हुआ कि चंद्रगुप्त मौर्य के दरबार का बड़ा ओहदेदार मंत्री इतने छोटे से दिए का प्रयोग कर रहा है.

चीनी राजदूत को आया देख चाणक्य खड़े हुए और आदर सत्कार के साथ उनका स्वागत किया. और इससे पहले कि बातचीत प्रारंभ हो, चाणक्य ने वह छोटा सा दीपक बुझा दिया और एक बड़ा दीपक जलाया. बातचीत समाप्त होने के बाद चाणक्य ने बड़े दीपक को बुझाया और फिर से छोटे दीपक को जला लिया.

चीनी राजदूत को चाणक्य का यह कार्य बिलकुल ही समझ में नहीं आया. चलते-चलते उसने पूछ ही लिया कि आखिर उन्होंने ऐसा क्यों किया.

चाणक्य ने कहा – जब आप मेरे घर पर आए तो उस वक्त मैं अपना स्वयं का निजी कार्य कर रहा था, तो उस वक्त मैं अपना स्वयं का दीपक प्रयोग में ले रहा था. जब हमने राजकाज की बातें प्रारंभ की तब मैं राजकीय कार्य कर रहा था तो मैंने राज्य का दीपक जलाया. जैसे ही हमारी राजकीय बातचीत समाप्त हुई, मैंने फिर से स्वयं का दीपक जला लिया.

चाणक्य ने आगे कहा - मैं कभी ‘राज्य का मंत्री’ होता हूँ, तो कभी राज्य का ‘आम आदमी’. मुझे दोनों के बीच अंतर मालूम है.
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बुरे इरादे छुपाए नहीं छुपते**

एक बार की बात है. एक गरीब बुढ़िया एक गांव से दूसरे गांव पैदल जा रही थी. उसके सिर पर एक भारी बोझ था. वह बेचारी हर थोड़ी दूर पर थक कर बैठ जाती और सुस्ताती. इतने में एक घुड़सवार पास से गुजरा. बुढ़िया ने उस घुड़सवार से कहा कि क्या वो अपने घोड़े पर उसका बोझा ले जा सकता है. घुड़सवार ने मना कर दिया और कहा – बोझा तो मैं भले ही घोड़े पर रख लूं, मगर तुम तो बड़ी धीमी रफ्तार में चल रही हो. मुझे तो देर हो जाएगी.

थोड़ी दूर आगे जाने के बाद घुड़सवार के मन में आया कि शायद बुढ़िया के बोझे में कुछ मालमत्ता हो. वो बुढ़िया की सहायता करने के नाम पर बोझा घोड़े पर रख लेगा और सरपट वहाँ से भाग लेगा. ऐसा सोचकर वह वापस बुढ़िया के पास आया और बुढ़िया से कहा कि वो उसकी सहायता कर प्रसन्न होगा.

अबकी बुढ़िया ने मना कर दिया. घुड़सवार गुस्से से लाल-पीला हो गया. उसने बुढ़िया से कहा, अभी तो थोड़ी देर पहले तुमने मुझसे बोझा ढोने के लिए अनुनय विनय किया था! और अभी थोड़ी देर में ये क्या हो गया कि तुमने अपना इरादा बदल दिया?

‘उसी बात ने मेरा इरादा बदला जिसने तुम्हारा इरादा बदल दिया.’ बुढ़िया ने एक जानी पहचानी मुस्कुराहट उसकी ओर फेंकी और आगे बढ़ चली.
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मेरा दिल तो पहले से ही वहाँ पर है**

एक बुजुर्ग हिमालय पर्वतों की तीर्थयात्रा पर था. कड़ाके की ठंड थी और बारिश भी शुरू हो गई थी.

धर्मशाला के एक कर्मचारी ने पूछा “बाबा, मौसम खराब है. ऐसे में आप कैसे जाओगे?”

बुजुर्ग ने प्रसन्नता से कहा – “मेरा दिल तो वहाँ पहले से ही है. बाकी के लिए तो कोई समस्या ही नहीं है.”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*गगरी आधी भरी या खाली**

एक बुजुर्ग ग्रामीण के पास एक बहुत ही सुंदर और शक्तिशाली घोड़ा था. वह उससे बहुत प्यार करता था. उस घोड़े को खरीदने के कई आकर्षक प्रस्ताव उसके पास आए, मगर उसने उसे नहीं बेचा.

एक रात उसका घोड़ा अस्तबल से गायब हो गया. गांव वालों में से किसी ने कहा “अच्छा होता कि तुम इसे किसी को बेच देते. कई तो बड़ी कीमत दे रहे थे. बड़ा नुकसान हो गया.”

परंतु उस बुजुर्ग ने यह बात ठहाके में उड़ा दी और कहा – “आप सब बकवास कर रहे हैं. मेरे लिए तो मेरा घोड़ा बस अस्तबल में नहीं है. ईश्वर इच्छा में जो होगा आगे देखा जाएगा.”

कुछ दिन बाद उसका घोड़ा अस्तबल में वापस आ गया. वो अपने साथ कई जंगली घोड़े व घोड़ियाँ ले आया था.

ग्रामीणों ने उसे बधाईयाँ दी और कहा कि उसका तो भाग्य चमक गया है.

परंतु उस बुजुर्ग ने फिर से यह बात ठहाके में उड़ा दी और कहा – “बकवास! मेरे लिए तो बस आज मेरा घोड़ा वापस आया है. कल क्या होगा किसने देखा है.”

अगले दिन उस बुजुर्ग का बेटा एक जंगली घोड़े की सवारी करते गिर पड़ा और उसकी टाँग टूट गई. लोगों ने बुजुर्ग से सहानुभूति दर्शाई और कहा कि इससे तो बेहतर होता कि घोड़ा वापस ही नहीं आता. न वो वापस आता और न ही ये दुर्घटना घटती.

बुजुर्ग ने कहा – “किसी को इसका निष्कर्ष निकालने की जरूरत नहीं है. मेरे पुत्र के साथ एक हादसा हुआ है, ऐसा किसी के साथ भी हो सकता है, बस”

कुछ दिनों के बाद राजा के सिपाही गांव आए, और गांव के तमाम जवान आदमियों को अपने साथ लेकर चले गए. राजा को पड़ोसी देश में युद्ध करना था, और इसलिए नए सिपाहियों की भरती जरूरी थी. उस बुजुर्ग का बेटा चूंकि घायल था और युद्ध में किसी काम का नहीं था, अतः उसे नहीं ले जाया गया.

गांव के बचे बुजुर्गों ने उस बुजुर्ग से कहा – “हमने तो हमारे पुत्रों को खो दिया. दुश्मन तो ताकतवर है. युद्ध में हार निश्चित है. तुम भाग्यशाली हो, कम से कम तुम्हारा पुत्र तुम्हारे साथ तो है.”

उस बुजुर्ग ने कहा – “अभिशाप या आशीर्वाद के बीच बस आपकी निगाह का फ़र्क होता है. इसीलिए किसी भी चीज को वैसी निगाहों से न देखें. निस्पृह भाव से यदि चीजों को होने देंगे तो दुनिया खूबसूरत लगेगी.”
*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *सबसे बड़ा सबक**
> 
> चंद्रगुप्त मौर्य के शासनकाल में चीन से एक दूत आया. वह चाणक्य के साथ ‘राजनीति के दर्शन’ पर विचार-विमर्श करना चाहता था. चीनी राजदूत राजशाही ठाठबाठ वाला अक्खड़ किस्म का था. उसने चाणक्य से बातचीत के लिए समय मांगा. चाणक्य ने उसे अपने घर रात को आने का निमंत्रण दिया.
> 
> उचित समय पर चीनी राजदूत चाणक्य के घर पहुँचा. उसने देखा कि चाणक्य एक छोटे से दीपक के सामने बैठकर कुछ लिख रहे हैं. उसे आश्चर्य हुआ कि चंद्रगुप्त मौर्य के दरबार का बड़ा ओहदेदार मंत्री इतने छोटे से दिए का प्रयोग कर रहा है.
> 
> चीनी राजदूत को आया देख चाणक्य खड़े हुए और आदर सत्कार के साथ उनका स्वागत किया. और इससे पहले कि बातचीत प्रारंभ हो, चाणक्य ने वह छोटा सा दीपक बुझा दिया और एक बड़ा दीपक जलाया. बातचीत समाप्त होने के बाद चाणक्य ने बड़े दीपक को बुझाया और फिर से छोटे दीपक को जला लिया.
> 
> चीनी राजदूत को चाणक्य का यह कार्य बिलकुल ही समझ में नहीं आया. चलते-चलते उसने पूछ ही लिया कि आखिर उन्होंने ऐसा क्यों किया.
> ...


बहुत ही सुन्दर ......... बात कही आपने 

दिल में घर कर गयी ..

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ही सुन्दर ......... बात कही आपने 
> 
> दिल में घर कर गयी ..



धन्यवाद सुशिल जी, बिलकुल सही बात कही आपने. आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई आप के सूत्र के लिए बस इतना ही कहूँगा कि 'छोटी छोटी मगर मोटी बातें'

----------


## nitin9935

थुम्बा में रॉकेट प्रक्षेपण स्टेशन पर वैज्ञानिक एक दिन में लगभग 12 से 18 घंटे  के लिए काम करते थे. इस  परियोजना पर काम कर रहे वैज्ञानिकों कि संख्या सत्तर के लगभग थी . सभी वैज्ञानिक  वास्तव में काम के दबाव और अपने मालिक की मांग के कारण निराश थे, लेकिन हर कोई उससे  वफादार था और नौकरी छोड़ने के बारे में  नहीं सोचता था .
एक दिन, एक वैज्ञानिक अपने बॉस के पास  आया था और उनसे कहा - सर, मैं अपने बच्चों को वादा किया है कि मैं उन्हें हमारी बस्ती में चल रही  प्रदर्शनी दिखाने के लिए ले जाऊँगा . तो मैं 5 30 बजे कार्यालय छोड़ना चाहता हूँ .

उनका बॉस ने कहा - ठीक है, तुम्हे  आज जल्दी कार्यालय छोड़ने के लिए अनुमति दी जाती है.

वैज्ञानिक ने काम शुरू कर दिया. उसने  दोपहर के भोजन के बाद भी  अपना  काम जारी रखा. हमेशा की तरह वह इस हद तक अपने काम में मशगूल था कि जब उसने अपनी घड़ी में देखा कि  समय रात्रि 8.30 बज चुके थे . अचानकउसे अपना वह वादा जो उसने  अपने बच्चों को किया था  याद आया . उसने  अपने मालिक के लिए देखा, वह वहाँ नहीं था. उसे सुबह ही बताया था, उसने  सब कुछ बंद कर दिया और घर के लिए चल  दिया.

अपने भीतर गहराई में, वह अपने बच्चों को निराश करने के  लिए दोषी महसूस कर रहा था.

वह घर पहुंच गया. बच्चे वहाँ  नहीं थे पत्नी अकेली  हॉल में बैठी थी और पत्रिकाओं को पढ़ने में मशगूल थी . स्थिति विस्फोटक थी , उसे लगा कोई भी बात करने पर वह उस पर फट पड़ेगी  . उसकी पत्नी ने उससे पूछा - क्या आप के लिए कॉफीलाऊं  या मैं सीधे रात्रिभोज की व्यवस्था  करू  अगर आप भूखे है आपकी  पसंद का भोजन बना है.

आदमी ने कहा - अगर तुम भी पियो तो मैं भी  कॉफी लूँगा , लेकिन बच्चे कहां हैं ?? पत्नी  ने कहा - आपको  नहीं पता है आपका प्रबंधक 5 15 बजे आया और प्रदर्शनी के लिए बच्चों को ले गया.

*असल में हुआ क्या था* 

मालिक ने उसे दी गई अनुमति के अनुसार उसे 5,00 बजे  उसे गंभीरता से काम करते देखा और सोचा कि यह  व्यक्ति काम को नहीं छोड़ सकता है , लेकिन  उसने  अपने बच्चों से  वादा किया है कि वो उन्हें  प्रदर्शनी के लिए लें जाएगा . तो वह उन्हें प्रदर्शनी के लिए लेकर गया.

मालिक ने हर बार यही नहीं किया था पर जो एक बार किया उससे उस वैज्ञानिक कि प्रतिबद्धता हमेशा के लिए स्थापित हो गयी 
यही कारण है कि थुम्बा में सभी वैज्ञानिकों ने उनके मालिक के तहत काम जारी रखा जबकि तनाव जबरदस्त था.


क्या आप अनुमान लगा सकते हैं वो मेनेजर कौन था 

*

जी हाँ वो हमारे भूतपूर्व राष्ट्रपति श्री ए पी जे अब्दुल कलाम थे*

----------


## SS SHARMA

बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र शुरू किया है , इसके लिए बहुत बहुत बधाई , जारी रखे

----------


## deshpremi

*अगर सभी मालिक और कर्मचारी ऐसे हो जाएँ तो हमारा देश कहाँ से कहाँ पहुँच जाये* 




> थुम्बा में रॉकेट प्रक्षेपण स्टेशन पर वैज्ञानिक एक दिन में लगभग 12 से 18 घंटे  के लिए काम करते थे. इस  परियोजना पर काम कर रहे वैज्ञानिकों कि संख्या सत्तर के लगभग थी . सभी वैज्ञानिक  वास्तव में काम के दबाव और अपने मालिक की मांग के कारण निराश थे, लेकिन हर कोई उससे  वफादार था और नौकरी छोड़ने के बारे में  नहीं सोचता था .
> एक दिन, एक वैज्ञानिक अपने बॉस के पास  आया था और उनसे कहा - सर, मैं अपने बच्चों को वादा किया है कि मैं उन्हें हमारी बस्ती में चल रही  प्रदर्शनी दिखाने के लिए ले जाऊँगा . तो मैं 5 30 बजे कार्यालय छोड़ना चाहता हूँ .
> 
> उनका बॉस ने कहा - ठीक है, तुम्हे  आज जल्दी कार्यालय छोड़ने के लिए अनुमति दी जाती है.
> 
> वैज्ञानिक ने काम शुरू कर दिया. उसने  दोपहर के भोजन के बाद भी  अपना  काम जारी रखा. हमेशा की तरह वह इस हद तक अपने काम में मशगूल था कि जब उसने अपनी घड़ी में देखा कि  समय रात्रि 8.30 बज चुके थे . अचानकउसे अपना वह वादा जो उसने  अपने बच्चों को किया था  याद आया . उसने  अपने मालिक के लिए देखा, वह वहाँ नहीं था. उसे सुबह ही बताया था, उसने  सब कुछ बंद कर दिया और घर के लिए चल  दिया.
> 
> अपने भीतर गहराई में, वह अपने बच्चों को निराश करने के  लिए दोषी महसूस कर रहा था.
> 
> ...

----------


## Sameerchand

> भाई आप के सूत्र के लिए बस इतना ही कहूँगा कि 'छोटी छोटी मगर मोटी बातें'





> बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र शुरू किया है , इसके लिए बहुत बहुत बधाई , जारी रखे


धन्यवाद बेन तेन और शर्मा जी, बिलकुल सही बात कही आपने. आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> थुम्बा में रॉकेट प्रक्षेपण स्टेशन पर वैज्ञानिक एक दिन में लगभग 12 से 18 घंटे  के लिए काम करते थे. इस  परियोजना पर काम कर रहे वैज्ञानिकों कि संख्या सत्तर के लगभग थी . सभी वैज्ञानिक  वास्तव में काम के दबाव और अपने मालिक की मांग के कारण निराश थे, लेकिन हर कोई उससे  वफादार था और नौकरी छोड़ने के बारे में  नहीं सोचता था .
> एक दिन, एक वैज्ञानिक अपने बॉस के पास  आया था और उनसे कहा - सर, मैं अपने बच्चों को वादा किया है कि मैं उन्हें हमारी बस्ती में चल रही  प्रदर्शनी दिखाने के लिए ले जाऊँगा . तो मैं 5 30 बजे कार्यालय छोड़ना चाहता हूँ .
> 
> उनका बॉस ने कहा - ठीक है, तुम्हे  आज जल्दी कार्यालय छोड़ने के लिए अनुमति दी जाती है.
> 
> वैज्ञानिक ने काम शुरू कर दिया. उसने  दोपहर के भोजन के बाद भी  अपना  काम जारी रखा. हमेशा की तरह वह इस हद तक अपने काम में मशगूल था कि जब उसने अपनी घड़ी में देखा कि  समय रात्रि 8.30 बज चुके थे . अचानकउसे अपना वह वादा जो उसने  अपने बच्चों को किया था  याद आया . उसने  अपने मालिक के लिए देखा, वह वहाँ नहीं था. उसे सुबह ही बताया था, उसने  सब कुछ बंद कर दिया और घर के लिए चल  दिया.
> 
> अपने भीतर गहराई में, वह अपने बच्चों को निराश करने के  लिए दोषी महसूस कर रहा था.
> 
> ...


धन्यवाद नितिन जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

आपके द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानी काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं. कृपया आगे भी इस सूत्र में इस तरह की कहानिया डालने की कोशिश कीजियेगा. हम सदस्यों को आपकी कहानियो का काफ इन्तजार रहेगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> *अगर सभी मालिक और कर्मचारी ऐसे हो जाएँ तो हमारा देश कहाँ से कहाँ पहुँच जाये*


धन्यवाद देशप्रेमी जी, बिलकुल सही बात कही आपने. आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## fullmoon

*समीर जी,
इस ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए रेपो स्वीकार करें.*

----------


## nitin9935

> धन्यवाद नितिन जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.
> 
> आपके द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानी काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं. कृपया आगे भी इस सूत्र में इस तरह की कहानिया डालने की कोशिश कीजियेगा. हम सदस्यों को आपकी कहानियो का काफ इन्तजार रहेगा.


मित्र मेरे पास जो भी कहानिया होगी मैं जरूर शेयर करूँगा 

बधाई आपको कि इस सार्थक सूत्र का निर्माण किया जो सभी को प्रेरणा दे रहा है

----------


## nitin9935

*एक प्रसिद्द वक्ता ने अपनी सेमीनार में जब बोलना शुरू किया तो उसने अपने हाथ में एक हजार रूपये का नोट लिया 

उस हाल में जहाँ लगभग २०० लोग बैठे थे उसने पूछा  " ये नोट कौन लेना चाहेगा ?"

लोगों ने हाथ उठाने सुरु कर दिए थे 

फिर उस वक्ता ने कहा " मैं ये नोट आप में से किसी एक को दूंगा पर पहले मुझे ये करने दे "
ये कहकर उसने नोट को  मरोडना शुरू किया और उसको बुरी तरह से मरोड़ कर पूछा 

"अब ये नोट किसे चाहिए", लोगों ने फिर हाथ उठा दिया 

"ठीक है"  उसने जवाब दिया "अब क्या कहेंगे "
ककर उसने नोट को नीचे गिराकर जुटे से बुरी तरह कुचल डाला . अब उसने नोट को जो कि बुरी तरह से तुडा-मुदा था और गन्दा भी हो चूका था उठाया और फिर पूछा कि कौन इस लेना चाहेगा 

फिर लोगो ने हाथ उठा दिया 

अब वो वक्ता बोला 
"आज हम सब लोगों ने इस नोट से एक बहुत जरूरी सबक सीखा है 
आप सभी इस नोट को चाहते हो बावजूद इसके कि मैंने इसके साथ क्या किया 
क्योंकि इसकी कीमत अब भी १००० रूपये ही है "
"हमारी जिंदगी  में कई बार परिस्थितियों  और अपने निर्णयों कि वजह से हम गिरा हुआ , कुचला हुआ और गन्दा महसूस करते हैं . यहाँ तक कि हमारी जिंदगी बेकार है पर बावजूद इसके कि क्या हुआ है और क्या होगा हम कभी भी अपनी महत्ता नहीं खोते हैं"
*


*आप खास है, इस बात को कभी मत भूलिए. और कभी भी अपने बीते हुए बुरे कल को आने वाले अच्छे कल पर हावी मत होने दीजिए   *

----------


## nitin9935

*अच्छा सेल्समैन* 
*एक लड़के को सेल्समेन के इंटरव्यू में इसलिए बाहर कर दिया गया क्योंकि उसे अंग्रेजी नहीं आती थी। लड़के को अपने आप पर पूरा भरोसा था । उसने मैनेजर से कहा कि आपको अंग्रेजी से क्या मतलब ? यदि मैं अंग्रेजी वालों से ज्यादा बिक्री न करके दिखा दूं तो मुझे तनख्वाह मत दीजिएगा।
मैनेजर को उस लड़के बात जम गई। उसे नौकरी पर रख लिया गया।
फिर क्या था, अगले दिन से ही दुकान की बिक्री पहले से ज्यादा बढ़ गई। एक ही सप्ताह के अंदर लड़के ने तीन गुना ज्यादा माल बेचकर दिखाया।
स्टोर के मालिक को जब पता चला कि एक नए सेल्समेन की वजह से बिक्री इतनी ज्यादा बढ़ गई है तो वह खुद को रोक न सका । फौरन उस लड़के से मिलने के लिए स्टोर पर पहुंचा। लड़का उस वक्त एक ग्राहक को मछली पकड़ने का कांटा बेच रहा था। मालिक थोड़ी दूर पर खड़ा होकर देखने लगा।
लड़के ने कांटा बेच दिया। ग्राहक ने कीमत पूछी। लड़के ने कहा - 800 रु. । यह कहकर लड़के ने ग्राहक के जूतों की ओर देखा और बोला - सर, इतने मंहगे जूते पहनकर मछली पकड़ने जाएंगे क्या ? खराब हो जाएंगे। एक काम कीजिए, एक जोड़ी सस्ते जूते और ले लीजिए।
ग्राहक ने जूते भी खरीद लिए। अब लड़का बोला - तालाब किनारे धूप में बैठना पड़ेगा। एक टोपी भी ले लीजिए। ग्राहक ने टोपी भी खरीद ली। अब लड़का बोला - मछली पकड़ने में पता नहीं कितना समय लगेगा। कुछ खाने पीने का सामान भी साथ ले जाएंगे तो बेहतर होगा। ग्राहक ने बिस्किट, नमकीन, पानी की बोतलें भी खरीद लीं।
अब लड़का बोला - मछली पकड़ लेंगे तो घर कैसे लाएंगे। एक बॉस्केट भी खरीद लीजिए। ग्राहक ने वह भी खरीद ली। कुल 2500 रु. का सामान लेकर ग्राहक चलता बना।
मालिक यह नजारा देखकर बहुत खुश हुआ । उसने लड़के को बुलाया और कहा - तुम तो कमाल के आदमी हो यार ! जो आदमी केवल मछली पकड़ने का कांटा खरीदने आया था उसे इतना सारा सामान बेच दिया ?
लड़का बोला - कांटा खरीदने ? अरे वह आदमी तो केयर फ्री सेनिटरी पैक खरीदने आया था । मैंने उससे कहा अब चार दिन तू घर में बैठा बैठा क्या करेगा । जा के मछली पकड़ ......*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *समीर जी,
> इस ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए रेपो स्वीकार करें.*


धन्यवाद फुल्ल्मून जी,  आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

धन्यवाद.

----------


## Sameerchand

> मित्र मेरे पास जो भी कहानिया होगी मैं जरूर शेयर करूँगा 
> 
> बधाई आपको कि इस सार्थक सूत्र का निर्माण किया जो सभी को प्रेरणा दे रहा है


धन्यवाद मित्र नितिन जी, आप जैसे सुलझे और अच्छे मित्र से मुझे यही आशा थी.

आप सब के प्रोत्साहन से ही मैं कुछ कर पाता हूँ मित्र.

----------


## Sameerchand

> *अच्छा सेल्समैन* 
> *एक लड़के को सेल्समेन के इंटरव्यू में इसलिए बाहर कर दिया गया क्योंकि उसे अंग्रेजी नहीं आती थी। लड़के को अपने आप पर पूरा भरोसा था । उसने मैनेजर से कहा कि आपको अंग्रेजी से क्या मतलब ? यदि मैं अंग्रेजी वालों से ज्यादा बिक्री न करके दिखा दूं तो मुझे तनख्वाह मत दीजिएगा।
> मैनेजर को उस लड़के बात जम गई। उसे नौकरी पर रख लिया गया।
> फिर क्या था, अगले दिन से ही दुकान की बिक्री पहले से ज्यादा बढ़ गई। एक ही सप्ताह के अंदर लड़के ने तीन गुना ज्यादा माल बेचकर दिखाया।
> स्टोर के मालिक को जब पता चला कि एक नए सेल्समेन की वजह से बिक्री इतनी ज्यादा बढ़ गई है तो वह खुद को रोक न सका । फौरन उस लड़के से मिलने के लिए स्टोर पर पहुंचा। लड़का उस वक्त एक ग्राहक को मछली पकड़ने का कांटा बेच रहा था। मालिक थोड़ी दूर पर खड़ा होकर देखने लगा।
> लड़के ने कांटा बेच दिया। ग्राहक ने कीमत पूछी। लड़के ने कहा - 800 रु. । यह कहकर लड़के ने ग्राहक के जूतों की ओर देखा और बोला - सर, इतने मंहगे जूते पहनकर मछली पकड़ने जाएंगे क्या ? खराब हो जाएंगे। एक काम कीजिए, एक जोड़ी सस्ते जूते और ले लीजिए।
> ग्राहक ने जूते भी खरीद लिए। अब लड़का बोला - तालाब किनारे धूप में बैठना पड़ेगा। एक टोपी भी ले लीजिए। ग्राहक ने टोपी भी खरीद ली। अब लड़का बोला - मछली पकड़ने में पता नहीं कितना समय लगेगा। कुछ खाने पीने का सामान भी साथ ले जाएंगे तो बेहतर होगा। ग्राहक ने बिस्किट, नमकीन, पानी की बोतलें भी खरीद लीं।
> अब लड़का बोला - मछली पकड़ लेंगे तो घर कैसे लाएंगे। एक बॉस्केट भी खरीद लीजिए। ग्राहक ने वह भी खरीद ली। कुल 2500 रु. का सामान लेकर ग्राहक चलता बना।
> मालिक यह नजारा देखकर बहुत खुश हुआ । उसने लड़के को बुलाया और कहा - तुम तो कमाल के आदमी हो यार ! जो आदमी केवल मछली पकड़ने का कांटा खरीदने आया था उसे इतना सारा सामान बेच दिया ?
> लड़का बोला - कांटा खरीदने ? अरे वह आदमी तो केयर फ्री सेनिटरी पैक खरीदने आया था । मैंने उससे कहा अब चार दिन तू घर में बैठा बैठा क्या करेगा । जा के मछली पकड़ ......*


बहुत खूब नितिन भाई, गज़ब मार्केटिंग स्किल हैं इस बन्दे के पास. बहुत कुछ सिखाने वाली कहानी हैं.

----------


## nitin9935

> बहुत खूब नितिन भाई, गज़ब मार्केटिंग स्किल हैं इस बन्दे के पास. बहुत कुछ सिखाने वाली कहानी हैं.


धन्यवाद भाई जाँ कर अच्छा लगा कि आपको कहानी पसंद आई

----------


## Ranveer

समीर जी और अन्य सभी सहयोग करने वाले सदस्यों का धन्यवाद |
इस सूत्र में बहुत अच्छी और प्रेरक कहानियां प्रस्तुत की गयीं हैं |

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी और अन्य सभी सहयोग करने वाले सदस्यों का धन्यवाद |
> इस सूत्र में बहुत अच्छी और प्रेरक कहानियां प्रस्तुत की गयीं हैं |


धन्यवाद रणवीर जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

धन्यवाद.

----------


## Sameerchand

*शिकार**

एक दिन सुल्तान ने नसरुद्दीन को अपने साथ भालू के शिकार पर चलने को कहा। नसरुद्दीन जाना नहीं चाहता था पर सुल्तान को खुश करने के लिए वह साथ में जाने को तैयार हो गया।

शिकार पर गया दल जब शाम को लौटा तो सभी लोग उनसे यह जानने को उत्सुक थे कि शिकार कैसा रहा और उन्होंने नसरुद्दीन से इसके बारे में पूछा।

नसरुद्दीन बोला - "बेहतरीन" !

लोगों ने फिर उत्सुकतावश पूछा - "तुमने कितने भालू मारे?"

"एक भी नहीं "- नसरुद्दीन बोला।

"तो तुमने कितने भालुओं का पीछा किया?"- उन्होंने पूछा।

"एक भी नहीं " - नसरुद्दीन फिर बोला।

"तो तुम्हें कितने भालू दिखायी दिए?"- उन्होंने पूछा।

"एक भी नहीं "- नसरुद्दीन बोला।

तो फिर तुम यह कैसे कह सकते हो कि शिकार बेहतरीन रहा? - एक व्यक्ति ने कहा।

नसरुद्दीन ने मुस्कराते हुए कहा।- "महोदय! यह जान लीजिये, कि जब आप भालू जैसे खतरनाक जानवर के शिकार पर हों तो सबसे अच्छी बात यही है कि उससे आपका सामना ही न हो। "
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*संघर्ष की महत्ता**

एक व्यक्ति को तितली का एक कोकून मिला, जिसमें से तितली बाहर आने के लिए प्रयत्न कर रही थी. कोकून में एक छोटा सा छेद बन गया था जिसमें से बाहर निकलने को तितली आतुर तो थी, मगर वह छेद बहुत छोटा था और तितली का उस छेद में से बाहर निकलने का संघर्ष जारी था.

उस व्यक्ति से यह देखा नहीं गया और वह जल्दी से कैंची ले आया और उसने कोकून को एक तरफ से काट कर छेद बड़ा कर दिया. तितली आसानी से बाहर तो आ गई, मगर वह अभी पूरी तरह विकसित नहीं थी. उसका शरीर मोटा और भद्दा था तथा पंखों में जान नहीं थी. दरअसल प्रकृति उसे कोकून के भीतर से निकलने के लिए संघर्ष करने की प्रक्रिया के दौरान उसके पंखों को मजबूती देने, उसकी शारीरिक शक्ति को बनाने व उसके शरीर को सही आकार देने का कार्य भी करती है. जिससे जब तितली स्वयं संघर्ष कर, अपना समय लेकर कोकून से बाहर आती है तो वह आसानी से उड़ सकती है. प्रकृति की राह में मनुष्य रोड़ा बन कर आ गया था, भले ही उसकी नीयत तितली की सहायता करने की रही हो. नतीजतन तितली कभी उड़ ही नहीं पाई और जल्द ही काल कवलित हो गई.

संघर्ष जरूरी है हमारे बेहतर जीवन के लिए.
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*शायद ऊपर कोई रास्ता निकल आए**

कुछ बच्चों ने तय किया कि मुल्ला नसरूद्दीन को परेशान करने के लिए जब मुल्ला कहीं चप्पल निकाले तो उसे छुपा दिया जाए.

उन्होंने एक उपाय निकाला. जब मुल्ला पास से गुजर रहा था तो मुल्ला को सुनाने के लिए एक बच्चे ने दूसरे से जोर से कहा – “सामने वाले पेड़ पर कोई भी नहीं चढ़ सकता, और मुल्ला तो कभी भी नहीं.”

मुल्ला ठिठका, पेड़ को देखा जो कि बेहद छोटा और शाखादार था. “कोई भी चढ़ सकता है इस पर – तुम भी. देखो मैं तुम्हें दिखाता हूँ कि कैसे.” ऐसा कह कर उसने अपनी चप्पलें निकाली और उन्हें अपनी कमरबंद में खोंसा और पेड़ पर चढ़ने लगा.

“मुल्ला,” बच्चे चिल्लाए क्योंकि उनका प्लान फेल हो रहा था – “ऊपर पेड़ में तुम्हारे चप्पलों का क्या काम?”

“इमर्जेंसी के लिए हमेशा तैयार रहो,” मुल्ला ने मुस्कुराते हुए बात पूरी की – “क्या पता ऊपर कोई रास्ता मिल ही जाए”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*किसान और गेहूँ के दाने


एक प्राचीन दृष्टान्त है. तब ईश्वर मनुष्यों के साथ धरती पर निवास करते थे. एक दिन एक वृद्ध किसान ने ईश्वर से कहा – आप ईश्वर हैं, ब्रह्माण्ड को आपने बनाया है, मगर आप किसान नहीं हैं और आपको खेती किसानी नहीं आती, इसलिए दुनिया में समस्याएँ हैं.

ईश्वर ने पूछा – “तो मुझे क्या करना चाहिए?”

किसान ने कहा - “मुझे एक वर्ष के लिए अपनी शक्तियाँ मुझे दे दो. मैं जो चाहूंगा वो हो. तब आप देखेंगे कि दुनिया से समस्याएँ, गरीबी भुखमरी सब समाप्त हो जाएंगी.”

ईश्वर ने किसान को अपनी शक्ति दे दी. किसान ने चहुँओर सर्वोत्तम कर दिया. मौसम पूरे समय खुशगवार रहने लगा. न आँधी न तूफ़ान. किसान जब चाहता बारिश हो तब बारिश होती, जब वो चाहता कि धूप निकले तब धूप निकलती. सबकुछ एकदम परिपूर्ण हो गया था. चहुँओर फ़सलें भी लहलहा रही थीं.

जब फसलों को काटने की बारी आई तब किसान ने देखा कि फसलों में दाने ही नहीं हैं. किसान चकराया और दौड़ा दौड़ा भगवान के पास गया. उसने तो सबकुछ सर्वोत्तम ही किया था. और यह क्या हो गया था. उसने भगवान को प्रश्नवाचक दृष्टि से देखा.

भगवान ने स्पष्ट किया – चूंकि सबकुछ सही था, कोई संधर्ष नहीं था, कोई जिजीविषा नहीं थी – तुमने सबकुछ सर्वोत्तम कर दिया था तो फसलें नपुंसक हो गईं. उनकी उर्वरा शक्ति खत्म हो गई. जीवन जीने के लिए संघर्ष अनिवार्य है. ये आत्मा को झकझोरते हैं और उन्हें जीवंत, पुंसत्व से भरपूर बनाते हैं.

यह दृष्टांत अमूल्य है. जब आप सदा सर्वदा खुश रहेंगे, प्रसन्न बने रहेंगे तो प्रसन्नता, खुशी अपना अर्थ गंवा देगी. यह तो ऐसा ही होगा जैसे कोई सफेद कागज पर सफेद स्याही से लिख रहा हो. कोई इसे कभी देख-पढ़ नहीं पाएगा.

खुशी को महसूस करने के लिए जीवन में दुःख जरूरी है. बेहद जरूरी.*

----------


## mantu007

*बहुत ही अच्छी कहानियां हैं मित्र ........मेरे तरफ से ये रेपो रख लो ......+++++++++*

----------


## Teach Guru

काफी ज्ञानवर्धक और लाजवाब कहानियां है............

----------


## Sameerchand

> *बहुत ही अच्छी कहानियां हैं मित्र ........मेरे तरफ से ये रेपो रख लो ......+++++++++*





> काफी ज्ञानवर्धक और लाजवाब कहानियां है............


धन्यवाद मंटू और टीच गुरु जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

मंटू जी आपके रेपो +++++++ के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.

----------


## nitin9935

*कांच कि बरनी (बड़ा बर्तन ) और दो कप चाय*  
*दर्शनशास्त्र के एक प्रोफ़ेसर कक्षा में आये और उन्होंने छात्रों से कहा कि वे 
आज जीवन का एक महत्वपूर्ण पाठ पढाने वाले हैं ... 

उन्होंने अपने साथ लाई एक काँच की बडी़ बरनी ( जार ) टेबल पर रखा और उसमें टेबल 
टेनिस की गेंदें डालने लगे और तब तक डालते रहे जब तक कि उसमें एक भी गेंद समाने 
की जगह नहीं बची ... उन्होंने छात्रों से पूछा - क्या बरनी पूरी भर गई ? हाँ ... 
आवाज आई ... फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने छोटे - छोटे कंकर उसमें भरने शुरु किये h धीरे 
- धीरे बरनी को हिलाया तो काफ़ी सारे कंकर उसमें जहाँ जगह खाली थी , समा गये , फ़िर 
से प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा , क्या अब बरनी भर गई है , छात्रों ने एक बार फ़िर हाँ 
... कहा अब प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने रेत की थैली से हौले - हौले उस बरनी में रेत डालना 
शुरु किया , वह रेत भी उस जार में जहाँ संभव था बैठ गई , अब छात्र अपनी नादानी पर 
हँसे ... फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा , क्यों अब तो यह बरनी पूरी भर गई ना ? हाँ
.. अब तो पूरी भर गई है .. सभी ने एक स्वर में कहा .. सर ने टेबल के नीचे से 
चाय के दो कप निकालकर उसमें की चाय जार में डाली , चाय भी रेत के बीच स्थित 
थोडी़ सी जगह में सोख ली गई ... 

प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने गंभीर आवाज में समझाना शुरु किया – 


इस काँच की बरनी को तुम लोग अपना जीवन समझो .... 

टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें सबसे महत्वपूर्ण भाग अर्थात भगवान , परिवार , बच्चे , मित्र 
, स्वास्थ्य और शौक हैं , 

छोटे कंकर मतलब तुम्हारी नौकरी , कार , बडा़ मकान आदि हैं , और 

रेत का मतलब और भी छोटी - छोटी बेकार सी बातें , मनमुटाव , झगडे़ है .. 
अब यदि तुमने काँच की बरनी में सबसे पहले रेत भरी होती तो टेबल टेनिस की 
गेंदों और कंकरों के लिये जगह ही नहीं बचती , या कंकर भर दिये होते तो गेंदें नहीं 
भर पाते , रेत जरूर आ सकती थी ... 
ठीक यही बात जीवन पर लागू होती है ... यदि तुम छोटी - छोटी बातों के पीछे 
पडे़ रहोगे और अपनी ऊर्जा उसमें नष्ट करोगे तो तुम्हारे पास मुख्य बातों के लिये अधिक समय नहीं रहेगा ... मन के सुख के लिये क्या जरूरी है ये तुम्हें तय करना है । अपने 
बच्चों के साथ खेलो , बगीचे में पानी डालो , सुबह पत्नी के साथ घूमने निकल जाओ , 
घर के बेकार सामान को बाहर निकाल फ़ेंको , मेडिकल चेक - अप करवाओ ... टेबल टेनिस 
गेंदों की फ़िक्र पहले करो , वही महत्वपूर्ण है ... पहले तय करो कि क्या जरूरी है 
... बाकी सब तो रेत है .. 
छात्र बडे़ ध्यान से सुन रहे थे .. अचानक एक ने पूछा , सर लेकिन आपने यह 
नहीं बताया 
कि " चाय के दो कप " क्या हैं ? प्रोफ़ेसर मुस्कुराये , बोले .. मैं सोच ही 
रहा था कि अभी तक ये सवाल किसी  ने क्यों नहीं किया ... 
इसका उत्तर यह है कि , जीवन हमें कितना ही परिपूर्ण और संतुष्ट लगे , लेकिन 
अपने खास मित्र के साथ दो कप चाय पीने की जगह हमेशा होनी चाहिये ।*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *कांच कि बरनी (बड़ा बर्तन ) और दो कप चाय*  
> 
> 
> *दर्शनशास्त्र के एक प्रोफ़ेसर कक्षा में आये और उन्होंने छात्रों से कहा कि वे आज जीवन का एक महत्वपूर्ण पाठ पढाने वाले हैं ... 
> 
> उन्होंने अपने साथ लाई एक काँच की बडी़ बरनी ( जार ) टेबल पर रखा और उसमें टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें डालने लगे और तब तक डालते रहे जब तक कि उसमें एक भी गेंद समाने की जगह नहीं बची ... उन्होंने छात्रों से पूछा - क्या बरनी पूरी भर गई ? हाँ ... आवाज आई ... फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने छोटे - छोटे कंकर उसमें भरने शुरु किये h धीरे - धीरे बरनी को हिलाया तो काफ़ी सारे कंकर उसमें जहाँ जगह खाली थी , समा गये , फ़िर से प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा , क्या अब बरनी भर गई है , छात्रों ने एक बार फ़िर हाँ ... कहा अब प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने रेत की थैली से हौले - हौले उस बरनी में रेत डालना शुरु किया , वह रेत भी उस जार में जहाँ संभव था बैठ गई , अब छात्र अपनी नादानी पर हँसे ... फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा , क्यों अब तो यह बरनी पूरी भर गई ना ? हाँ.. अब तो पूरी भर गई है .. सभी ने एक स्वर में कहा .. सर ने टेबल के नीचे से चाय के दो कप निकालकर उसमें की चाय जार में डाली , चाय भी रेत के बीच स्थित थोडी़ सी जगह में सोख ली गई ... 
> 
> प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने गंभीर आवाज में समझाना शुरु किया – 
> 
> इस काँच की बरनी को तुम लोग अपना जीवन समझो .... टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें सबसे महत्वपूर्ण भाग अर्थात भगवान , परिवार , बच्चे , मित्र , स्वास्थ्य और शौक हैं , छोटे कंकर मतलब तुम्हारी नौकरी , कार , बडा़ मकान आदि हैं , और रेत का मतलब और भी छोटी - छोटी बेकार सी बातें , मनमुटाव , झगडे़ है .. अब यदि तुमने काँच की बरनी में सबसे पहले रेत भरी होती तो टेबल टेनिस की गेंदों और कंकरों के लिये जगह ही नहीं बचती , या कंकर भर दिये होते तो गेंदें नहीं भर पाते , रेत जरूर आ सकती थी ... ठीक यही बात जीवन पर लागू होती है ... यदि तुम छोटी - छोटी बातों के पीछे पडे़ रहोगे और अपनी ऊर्जा उसमें नष्ट करोगे तो तुम्हारे पास मुख्य बातों के लिये अधिक समय नहीं रहेगा ... मन के सुख के लिये क्या जरूरी है ये तुम्हें तय करना है । अपने बच्चों के साथ खेलो , बगीचे में पानी डालो , सुबह पत्नी के साथ घूमने निकल जाओ , घर के बेकार सामान को बाहर निकाल फ़ेंको , मेडिकल चेक - अप करवाओ ... टेबल टेनिस गेंदों की फ़िक्र पहले करो , वही महत्वपूर्ण है ... पहले तय करो कि क्या जरूरी है ... बाकी सब तो रेत है .. छात्र बडे़ ध्यान से सुन रहे थे .. अचानक एक ने पूछा , सर लेकिन आपने यह नहीं बताया कि " चाय के दो कप " क्या हैं ? प्रोफ़ेसर मुस्कुराये , बोले .. मैं सोच ही रहा था कि अभी तक ये सवाल किसी  ने क्यों नहीं किया ... इसका उत्तर यह है कि , जीवन हमें कितना ही परिपूर्ण और संतुष्ट लगे , लेकिन अपने खास मित्र के साथ दो कप चाय पीने की जगह हमेशा होनी चाहिये ।*


धन्यवाद नितिन भाई आपका, इतनी अच्छी कहानी के लिए............

----------


## Sameerchand

*धार्मिकता और अंधभक्ति* *

आप धार्मिक हैं या अंधभक्त? व्यक्ति को धार्मिक तो होना चाहिए, मगर अंधभक्त नहीं. 

आर्मी के एक कमांडिंग ऑफ़ीसर की यह कहानी है – 

कमांडिंग ऑफ़ीसर ने अपने नए-नए रंगरूटों से पूछा कि रायफल के कुंदे में अखरोट की लकड़ी का उपयोग क्यों किया जाता है. 

“क्योंकि इसमें ज्यादा प्रतिरोध क्षमता होती है” एक ने कहा. 

“गलत” 

“इसमें लचक ज्यादा होती है” दूसरे ने कहा. 

“गलत” 

“शायद इसमें दूसरी लकड़ियों की अपेक्षा ज्यादा चमक होती है” तीसरे ने अंदाजा लगाया. 

“बेवकूफी की बातें मत करो.” कमांडर गुर्राया – “अखरोट की लकड़ी का प्रयोग इस लिए किया जाता है क्योंकि यह नियम-पुस्तिका में लिखा है.”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*वृद्ध रहित भूमि* *

एक बार एक देश में यह निर्णय लिया गया कि वृद्ध किसी काम के नहीं होते, अकसर बीमार रहते हैं, और वे अपनी उम्र जी चुके होते हैं अतः उन्हें मृत्यु दे दी जानी चाहिए। देश का राजा भी जवान था तो उसने यह आदेश देने में देरी नहीं की कि पचास वर्ष से ऊपर के उम्र के लोगों को खत्म कर दिया जाए।

और इस तरह से सभी अनुभवी, बुद्धिमान बड़े बूढ़ों से वह देश खाली हो गया. उनमें एक जवान व्यक्ति था जो अपने पिता से बेहद प्रेम करता था। उसने अपने पिता को अपने घर के एक अंधेरे कोने में छुपा लिया और उसे बचा लिया।

कुछ साल के बाद उस देश में भीषण अकाल पड़ा और जनता दाने दाने को मोहताज हो गई। बर्फ के पिघलने का समय आ गया था, परंतु देश में बुआई के लिए एक दाना भी नहीं था. सभी परेशान थे। अपने बच्चे की परेशानी देख कर उस वृद्ध ने, जिसे बचा लिया गया था, अपने बच्चे से कहा कि वो सड़क के किनारे किनारे दोनों तरफ जहाँ तक बन पड़े हल चला ले।

उस युवक ने बहुतों को इस काम के लिए कहा, परंतु किसी ने सुना, किसी ने नहीं. उसने स्वयं जितना बन पड़ा, सड़क के दोनों ओर हल चला दिए। थोड़े ही दिनों में बर्फ पिघली और सड़क के किनारे किनारे जहाँ जहाँ हल चलाया गया था, अनाज के पौधे उग आए।

लोगों में यह बात चर्चा का विषय बन गई, बात राजा तक पहुँची. राजा ने उस युवक को बुलाया और पूछा कि ये आइडिया उसे आखिर आया कहाँ से? युवक ने सच्ची बात बता दी।

राजा ने उस वृद्ध को तलब किया कि उसे यह कैसे विचार आया कि सड़क के किनारे हल चलाने से अनाज के पौधे उग आएंगे। उस वृद्ध ने जवाब दिया कि जब लोग अपने खेतों से अनाज घर को ले जाते हैं तो बहुत सारे बीच सड़कों के किनारे गिर जाते हैं. उन्हीं का अंकुरण हुआ है।

राजा प्रभावित हुआ और उसे अपने किए पर पछतावा हुआ. राजा ने अब आदेश जारी किया कि आगे से वृद्धों को ससम्मान देश में पनाह दी जाती रहेगी।

कहावत है – 

वृद्धस्य वचनम् ग्राह्यं आपात्काले ह्युपस्थिते।

जिसका अर्थ है – विपदा के समय बुजुर्गों का कहा मानना चाहिए.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*क्या मेरा वेतन बढ़ेगा?* *

प्रेरक सम्मेलन (मोटिवेशन सेमिनार) से लौटकर उत्साहित प्रबंधक ने अपने एक कामगार को अपने ऑफ़िस में बुलाया और कहा – “आज के बाद से अपने काम को तुम स्वयं प्लान करोगे और नियंत्रित करोगे. इससे तुम्हारी उत्पादकता बढ़ेगी.” 

“इससे क्या मेरे वेतन में बढ़ोत्तरी होगी?” कामगार ने पूछा. 

“नहीं नहीं, -” प्रबंधक आगे बोला – “पैसा कहीं भी प्रेरणा देने का कारक नहीं बनता और वेतन में बढ़ोत्तरी से तुम्हें कोई संतुष्टि नहीं मिलेगी.” 

“ठीक है, तो जब मेरी उत्पादकता बढ़ जाएगी तब मेरा वेतन बढ़ेगा?” 

“देखो, -” प्रबंधक ने समझाया “जाहिर है कि तुम मोटिवेशन थ्योरी को नहीं समझते. इस किताब को ले जाओ और इसे अच्छी तरह से पढ़ो. इसमें सब कुछ विस्तार में समझाया गया है कि किस चीज से तुममें प्रेरक तत्व जागेंगे.” 

वह आदमी बुझे मन से किताब ले कर जाने लगा. जाते जाते उसने पूछा - “यदि मैं इस किताब को अच्छी तरह से पूरा पढ़ लूं तब तो मेरा वेतन बढ़ेगा?”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कल्पतरू**

एक बार एक आदमी घूमते-घामते स्वर्ग पहुँच गया. स्वर्ग में सुंदर नजारे देखते हुए वह बहुत देर तक घूमता रहा और अंत में थक हार कर एक वृक्ष के नीचे सो गया. 

स्वर्ग में जिस वृक्ष के नीचे सोया था, वह कल्पतरू था. कल्पतरू की छांह के नीचे बैठ कर जो भी व्यक्ति जैसी कल्पना करता है, वह साकार हो जाता है. 

कुछ देर बाद जब उस आदमी की आँख खुली तो उसकी थकान तो जाती रही थी, मगर उसे भूख लग आई थी. उसने सोचा कि काश यहाँ छप्पन भोग से भरी थाली खाने को मिल जाती तो आनंद आ जाता. 

चूंकि वह कल्पतरू के नीचे था, तो उसकी छप्पन भोग से भरी थाली उसके कल्पना करते ही प्रकट हो गई. चूंकि उसे भूख लगी थी तो उसने झटपट उस भोजन को खा लिया. भोजन के बाद उसे प्यास लगी. उसने सोचा कि काश कितना ही अच्छा होता कि इतने शानदार भोजन के बाद एक बोतल बीयर पीने को मिल जाती. उसका यह सोचना था कि बीयर की बोतल नामालूम कहाँ से प्रकट हो गई. 

उसने बीयर की बोतल खोली और गटागट पीने लगा. भूख और प्यास थोड़ी शांत हुई तो उसका दिमाग दौड़ा. यह क्या हो रहा है उसने सोचा. क्या मैं सपना देख रहा हूँ? खाना और बीयर हवा में से कैसे प्रकट हो गए? लगता है कि इस पेड़ में भूत पिशाच हैं जो मुझसे कोई खेल खेल रहे हैं. उसने सोचा. 

उसका इतना सोचना था कि कल्पतरू ने उसकी यह कल्पना भी साकार कर दी. हवा में से भूत पिशाच प्रकट हो गए जो उसके साथ डरावने खेल खेलने लगे. वह आदमी डर कर सोचने लगा ये भूत प्रेत तो अब मुझे मार ही डालेंगे. मेरी मृत्यु निश्चित है. 

आप समझ सकते हैं कि कल्पतरू के नीचे उसकी इस कल्पना का क्या हश्र हुआ होगा. 

दरअसल हमारा दिमाग ही कल्पतरू के माफ़िक है. आप जो सोचते हैं वही होता है. सारी चीजें दो बार सृजित होती हैं. एक बार आपके दिमाग में और फिर दूसरी बार भौतिक संसार में. आज नहीं तो कल, जो आपने सोचा है, वह होकर रहेगा. बहुत बार आपकी कल्पना और चीजों के होने में इतना समय हो जाता है कि आप भूल जाते हैं कि कभी आपने इसके लिए ख्वाब भी देखे होंगे. आप अपने लिए स्वर्ग भी रचते हैं और आप अपने लिए नर्क भी रचते हैं. यदि आप स्वर्ग की सोचेंगे तो आपको स्वर्ग मिलेगा. छप्पन भोग की सोचेंगे तो छप्पन भोग मिलेगा. भूत पिशाच की सोचेंगे तो भूत पिशाच मिलेंगे. 

और जब आप समझ जाते हैं कि आप अपने लिए स्वयं स्वर्ग या नर्क बुन सकते हैं तो फिर आप इस तरह की अपनी दुनिया को बनाना छोड़ सकते हैं. स्वर्ग या नर्क बनाने की जरूरत फिर किसी को नहीं होती. आप इन झंझटों से निवृत्त हो सकते हैं. मस्तिष्क की यह निवृत्ति ही मेडिटेशन (ध्यान योग) है.*

----------


## nitin9935

> धन्यवाद नितिन भाई आपका, इतनी अच्छी कहानी के लिए............


आपका स्वागत है समीर भाई

----------


## Badtameez

> *कल्पतरू**एक बार एक आदमी घूमते-घामते स्वर्ग पहुँच गया. स्वर्ग में सुंदर नजारे देखते हुए वह बहुत देर तक घूमता रहा और अंत में थक हार कर एक वृक्ष के नीचे सो गया. स्वर्ग में जिस वृक्ष के नीचे सोया था, वह कल्पतरू था. कल्पतरू की छांह के नीचे बैठ कर जो भी व्यक्ति जैसी कल्पना करता है, वह साकार हो जाता है. कुछ देर बाद जब उस आदमी की आँख खुली तो उसकी थकान तो जाती रही थी, मगर उसे भूख लग आई थी. उसने सोचा कि काश यहाँ छप्पन भोग से भरी थाली खाने को मिल जाती तो आनंद आ जाता. चूंकि वह कल्पतरू के नीचे था, तो उसकी छप्पन भोग से भरी थाली उसके कल्पना करते ही प्रकट हो गई. चूंकि उसे भूख लगी थी तो उसने झटपट उस भोजन को खा लिया. भोजन के बाद उसे प्यास लगी. उसने सोचा कि काश कितना ही अच्छा होता कि इतने शानदार भोजन के बाद एक बोतल बीयर पीने को मिल जाती. उसका यह सोचना था कि बीयर की बोतल नामालूम कहाँ से प्रकट हो गई. उसने बीयर की बोतल खोली और गटागट पीने लगा. भूख और प्यास थोड़ी शांत हुई तो उसका दिमाग दौड़ा. यह क्या हो रहा है उसने सोचा. क्या मैं सपना देख रहा हूँ? खाना और बीयर हवा में से कैसे प्रकट हो गए? लगता है कि इस पेड़ में भूत पिशाच हैं जो मुझसे कोई खेल खेल रहे हैं. उसने सोचा. उसका इतना सोचना था कि कल्पतरू ने उसकी यह कल्पना भी साकार कर दी. हवा में से भूत पिशाच प्रकट हो गए जो उसके साथ डरावने खेल खेलने लगे. वह आदमी डर कर सोचने लगा ये भूत प्रेत तो अब मुझे मार ही डालेंगे. मेरी मृत्यु निश्चित है. आप समझ सकते हैं कि कल्पतरू के नीचे उसकी इस कल्पना का क्या हश्र हुआ होगा. दरअसल हमारा दिमाग ही कल्पतरू के माफ़िक है. आप जो सोचते हैं वही होता है. सारी चीजें दो बार सृजित होती हैं. एक बार आपके दिमाग में और फिर दूसरी बार भौतिक संसार में. आज नहीं तो कल, जो आपने सोचा है, वह होकर रहेगा. बहुत बार आपकी कल्पना और चीजों के होने में इतना समय हो जाता है कि आप भूल जाते हैं कि कभी आपने इसके लिए ख्वाब भी देखे होंगे. आप अपने लिए स्वर्ग भी रचते हैं और आप अपने लिए नर्क भी रचते हैं. यदि आप स्वर्ग की सोचेंगे तो आपको स्वर्ग मिलेगा. छप्पन भोग की सोचेंगे तो छप्पन भोग मिलेगा. भूत पिशाच की सोचेंगे तो भूत पिशाच मिलेंगे. और जब आप समझ जाते हैं कि आप अपने लिए स्वयं स्वर्ग या नर्क बुन सकते हैं तो फिर आप इस तरह की अपनी दुनिया को बनाना छोड़ सकते हैं. स्वर्ग या नर्क बनाने की जरूरत फिर किसी को नहीं होती. आप इन झंझटों से निवृत्त हो सकते हैं. मस्तिष्क की यह निवृत्ति ही मेडिटेशन (ध्यान योग) है.*


 आपके इस सूत्र में बहुत ज्ञान छिपा हुआ है।रेपो++++++स्वीकार  ं।

----------


## Sameerchand

> आपके इस सूत्र में बहुत ज्ञान छिपा हुआ है।रेपो++++++स्वीकार  ं।


धन्यवाद सुरेश सौरभ गुरु जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

आपके रेप++++++ के लिए धन्यवाद........

----------


## Sameerchand

*महज सम्मान के लिए**

एक पत्रकार ने एक छोटे शहर के कई व्यक्तियों से शहर के मेयर के बारे में पूछा।

"वह झूठा और धोखेबाज है" - एक व्यापारी ने कहा।

"वह घमंडी गधा है" - एक व्यापारी ने कहा।

"मैंने अपने जीवन में उसे कभी वोट नहीं दिया" - डॉक्टर ने कहा।

"उससे ज्यादा भ्रष्ट नेता मैंने आज तक नहीं देखा" - एक नाई ने कहा।

अंततः जब वह पत्रकार उस मेयर से मिला तो उसने उससे पूछा कि वह कितना वेतन प्राप्त करता है?

"अजी मैं वेतन के लिए कार्य नहीं करता"- मेयर ने कहा।

"तब आप यह कार्य क्यों करते हैं?"

"महज सम्मान के लिए।" मेयर ने उत्तर दिया।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*तो समस्या क्या है?**


नसरूद्दीन एक दुकान पर गया जहाँ तमाम तरह के औजार और स्पेयरपार्ट्स मिलते थे.
“क्या आपके पास कीलें हैं?”
“हाँ”

“और चमड़ा, बढ़िया क्वालिटी का चमड़ा”
“हाँ है”

“और जूते बांधने का फीता”
“हाँ”

“और रंग”
“वह भी है”

“तो फिर तुम जूते क्यों नहीं बनाते?”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मृगतृष्णा**

 जब महात्मा बुद्ध ने राजा प्रसेनजित की राजधानी में प्रवेश किया तो वे स्वयं उनकी आगवानी के लिए आये। वे महात्मा बुद्ध के पिता के मित्र थे एवं उन्होंने बुद्ध के संन्यास लेने के बारे में सुना था।

 अतः उन्होंने बुद्ध को अपना भिक्षुक जीवन त्यागकर महल के ऐशोआराम के जीवन में लौटने के लिए मनाने का प्रयास किया। वे ऐसा अपनी मित्रता की खातिर कर रहे थे।

 बुद्ध ने प्रसेनजित की आँखों में देखा और कहा, "सच बताओ। क्या समस्त आमोद-प्रमोद के बावजूद आपके साम्राज्य ने आपको एक भी दिन का सुख प्रदान किया है?"

 प्रसेनजित चुप हो गए और उन्होंने अपनी नजरें झुका लीं।

 "दुःख के किसी कारण के न होने से बड़ा सुख और कोई नहीं है; 
और अपने में संतुष्ट रहने से बड़ी कोई संपत्ति नहीं है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ईश दर्शन का सबसे सरल तरीका**

एक विद्यार्थी ने पूछा – “सर, क्या हम भगवान को देख सकते हैं? हमें इसके लिए (भगवान के दर्शन) क्या करना होगा?”

ईश्वर के दर्शन व्यक्ति के अपने कार्यों से संभव होता है. प्राचीन काल में इसे तपस्या कहा जाता था. बालक ध्रुव ने यह अपनी पूरी विनयता और विनम्रता से हासिल किया. जब ईश्वर उनकी प्रार्थना से प्रकट नहीं हुए तब भी उन्होंने विश्वास और विनम्रता नहीं छोड़ी और अंततः ईश्वर को उन्हें दर्शन देना ही पड़ा.

विद्वान परंतु अहंकारी राजा रावण ने भी भगवान शिव के दर्शन हेतु तपस्या की. वे सफल नहीं हुए. उनकी तपस्या में विनम्रता नहीं थी, बल्कि घमंड भरा था. क्रोध से उन्होंने भगवान से पूछा कि उनकी तपस्या में क्या कमी थी.

और, जब भगवान शिव ने रावण को दर्शन नहीं दिए तो अंततः उसने अपने सिर को एक-एक कर काट कर बलिदान देना प्रारंभ कर दिया. इसे देख भगवान शिव भी पिघल गए और प्रकट हो गए.

कर्नाटक में मैंगलोर और मणिपाल के पास एक छोटा सा शहर है उडिपि (जहाँ कुछ समय के लिए आदि शंकराचार्य ने निवास किया था और जहाँ से दुनिया को डोसा बनाने की कला मिली). वहाँ पर कनकदास नामक एक प्रसिद्ध मंदिर है. कहानी यह है कि प्राचीन काल में कनकदास नामक एक शूद्र वहाँ रहता था जिसे कृष्ण मंदिर में जाने की अनुमति नहीं थी. वह नित्य ही मंदिर के पीछे जाकर जाली से कृष्ण भगवान की मूर्ति का दर्शन पीछे से करता था.

एक दिन भगवान की मूर्ति 180 अंश के कोण में घूम गई और अपने भक्त को उसने दर्शन दे दिया! आज भी वह मूर्ति मंदिर में इसी रूप में विद्यमान है! कनकदास की भक्ति और समर्पण से उसे ईश्वर दर्शन हुआ.

सवाल यह है कि इस घोर कलियुग में आखिर क्या किया जाए कि ईश्वर का आशीर्वाद मिले? क्या कोई तरीका है जिससे भगवान के दर्शन हों? इन प्रश्नों के अपने हिसाब से हर एक के कई उत्तर हो सकते हैं परंतु एक बेहद आसान, मितव्ययी, सुनिश्चित तरीका यह है (क्या इसे आधुनिक कलियुग में फैशनेबुल विधियों में से एक नहीं माना जाना चाहिए?) कि आप अपने माता-पिता व बुजुर्गों का खयाल रखें. आपके अभिभावक ईश्वर के जीवित स्वरूप हैं और उनका ध्यान रखना ही ईश्वर दर्शन का आसान और सुनिश्चित तरीका है.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*नदी का पानी बिकाऊ**

गुरू जी के प्रवचन में एक गूढ़ वाक्य शामिल था।

कटु मुस्कराहट के साथ वे बोले, "नदी के तट पर बैठकर नदी का पानी बेचना ही मेरा कार्य है"।

और मैं पानी खरीदने में इतना व्यस्त था कि मैं नदी को देख ही नहीं पाया।

"हम जीवन की समस्याओं और आपाधापी के कारण प्रायः सत्य को नहीं पहचान पाते।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*छुट्टन के तीन किलो**

छुट्टन पटसन तौल-2 कर ढेरी बना रहा था. उधर से एक बौद्ध गुजरा. उसने छुट्टन से पूछा “तुम जिंदगी भर पटसन तौलते रहोगे  – तुम्हें मालूम है, बुद्ध कौन था?”

छुट्टन ने बताया – “नहीं, पर यह खूब पता है कि पटसन का यह गुच्छा तीन किलो का है.”*

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत अच्छा विचार प्रस्तुत किया गया है।

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत अच्छा विचार प्रस्तुत किया गया है।


धन्यवाद सुरेश सौरभ जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## sushilnkt

> *नदी का पानी बिकाऊ**
> 
> गुरू जी के प्रवचन में एक गूढ़ वाक्य शामिल था।
> 
> कटु मुस्कराहट के साथ वे बोले, "नदी के तट पर बैठकर नदी का पानी बेचना ही मेरा कार्य है"।
> 
> और मैं पानी खरीदने में इतना व्यस्त था कि मैं नदी को देख ही नहीं पाया।
> 
> "हम जीवन की समस्याओं और आपाधापी के कारण प्रायः सत्य को नहीं पहचान पाते।"*



आप जो भी कहानी सुना रहे हे 
उनका सार जीवन से निकलता हे

----------


## Badtameez

> धन्यवाद सुरेश सौरभ जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 
> 
> मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.


बिल्कुल मित्र जी अवश्य आता रहूँगा। बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है।रेपो+++

----------


## Sameerchand

> आप जो भी कहानी सुना रहे हे 
> उनका सार जीवन से निकलता हे


धन्यवाद सुशिल भाई जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आप बिलकुल सही बोल रहे हैं सुशिल भाई......

आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> बिल्कुल मित्र जी अवश्य आता रहूँगा। बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है।रेपो+++


धन्यवाद मित्र..............

----------


## sushilnkt

> धन्यवाद सुशिल भाई जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आप बिलकुल सही बोल रहे हैं सुशिल भाई......
> 
> आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.


भाई हम तो विचार ही रखते हे 
आप जो जीवन में आने वाले अमूल्य विचार दे 
रहे हे उनके लिए तो ये विचार कम हे

----------


## Sameerchand

> भाई हम तो विचार ही रखते हे 
> आप जो जीवन में आने वाले अमूल्य विचार दे 
> रहे हे उनके लिए तो ये विचार कम हे


धन्यवाद सुशिल भाई जी, जिंदगी में प्रोत्साहन कुछ अच्छा कर दिखने के लिए बहुत मायने रखती हैं और अपनों के द्वारा दिया गया प्रोत्साहन तो बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होता हैं......और वो कार्य आप सब कर रहे हैं.....

और क्या बोलू ...धन्यवाद कह कर आपकी महता को कम नहीं करना चाहता.......

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

कहानिया अच्छी है मित्र, जारी रखें  जी

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुशील जी और समीर जी दोनों ने बहुत अच्छी बातें कहीं है।

----------


## Sameerchand

> कहानिया अच्छी है मित्र, जारी रखें  जी


धन्यवाद छमक छलो जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> सुशील जी और समीर जी दोनों ने बहुत अच्छी बातें कहीं है।


धन्यवाद बेन टेन जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> धन्यवाद छमक छलो जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.


जी जरूर से , मुझे आपकी कहानिया बेहद अच्छी लगी

----------


## satya_anveshi

बिल्कुल मित्र

----------


## Sameerchand

> जी जरूर से , मुझे आपकी कहानिया बेहद अच्छी लगी





> बिल्कुल मित्र


धन्यवाद मित्रों, आप सभी से मुझे यही आशा थी.........

----------


## kavita25

सूत्र के लिए बधाई समीर जी ,शेष कहानिया पढ़ने के बाद ..............

----------


## Sameerchand

> सूत्र के लिए बधाई समीर जी ,शेष कहानिया पढ़ने के बाद ..............



धन्यवाद कविता जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

आगे आपका इन्तजार रहेगा, न केवल मुझे बल्कि इस सूत्र को भी, आपके विचारों का.......

----------


## Lovely.indian

_काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय_ 


जीवन में जब सब कुछ एक साथ और जल्दी-जल्दी करने की इच्छा होती है ,  सब कुछ तेजी से पा लेने की इच्छा होती है  ,  और हमें लगने लगता है कि दिन के चौबीस घंटे भी कम पड़ते हैं ,  उस समय ये बोध कथा  , " काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय" हमें याद आती है । 



दर्शनशास्त्र के एक प्रोफ़ेसर कक्षा में आये और उन्होंने छात्रों से कहा कि वे आज जीवन का एक महत्वपूर्ण पाठ पढाने वाले हैं...उन्होंने अपने साथ लाई एक काँच की बडी़ बरनी (जार) टेबल पर रखा और उसमें टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें डालने लगे और तब तक डालते रहे जब तक कि उसमें एक भी गेंद समाने की जगह नहीं बची... उन्होंने छात्रों से पूछा  -  क्या बरनी पूरी भर गई  ?  हाँ... आवाज आई...फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने छोटे-छोटे कंकर उसमें भरने शुरु किये , धीरे-धीरे बरनी को हिलाया तो काफ़ी सारे कंकर उसमें जहाँ जगह खाली थी  ,  समा गये ,  फ़िर से प् ?? ोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा ,  क्या अब बरनी भर गई है , छात्रों ने एक बार फ़िर हाँ.. कहा अब प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने रेत की थैली से हौले-हौले उस बरनी में रेत डालना शुरु किया ,  वह रेत भी उस जार में जहाँ संभव था बैठ गई ,  अब छात्र अपनी नादानी पर हँसे... फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा ,  क्यों अब तो यह बरनी पूरी भर गई ना  ?  हाँ.. अब तो पूरी भर गई है.. सभी ने एक स्वर में कहा..सर ने टेबल के नीचे से चाय के दो कप निकालकर उसमें की चाय जार में डाली ,  चाय भी रेत के बीच में स्थित थोडी़ सी जगह में सोख ली गई...प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने गंभीर आवाज में समझाना शुरु किया - इस काँच की बरनी को तुम लोग अपना जीवन समझो.... टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें सबसे महत्वपूर्ण भाग अर्थात भगवान ,  परिवार ,  बच्चे ,  मित्र ,  स्वास्थ्य और शौक हैं ,  छोटे कंकर मतलब तुम्हारी नौकरी ,  कार ,  बडा़ मकान आदि हैं ,  और रेत का मतलब और भी छोटी-छोटी बेकार सी बातें ,  मनमुटाव ,  झगडे़ है..अब यदि तुमने काँच की बरनी में सबसे पहले रेत भरी होती तो टेबल टेनिस की गेंदों और कंकरों के लिये जगह ही नहीं बचती ,  या कंकर भर दिये होते तो गेंदें नहीं भर पाते ,  रेत जरूर आ सकती थी...ठीक यही बात जीवन पर लागू होती है...यदि तुम छोटी-छोटी बातों के पीछे पडे़ रहोगे और अपनी ऊर्जा उसमें नष्ट करोगे तो तुम्हारे पास मुख्य बातों के लिये अधिक समय नहीं रहेगा... मन के सुख के लिये क्या जरूरी ह ?  ये तुम्हें तय करना है । अपने बच्चों के साथ खेलो ,  बगीचे में पानी डालो  ,  सुबह पत्नी के साथ घूमने निकल जाओ ,  घर के बेकार सामान को बाहर निकाल फ़ेंको ,  मेडिकल चेक- अप करवाओ.. टेबल टेनिस गेंदों की फ़िक्र पहले करो ,  वही महत्वपूर्ण है... पहले तय करो कि क्या जरूरी है.... बाकी सब तो रेत है.. छात्र बडे़ ध्यान से सुन रहे थे... अचानक एक ने पूछा ,  सर लेकिन आपने यह नहीं बताया कि  " चाय के दो कप" क्या हैं  ? प्रोफ़ेसर मुस्कुराये ,  बोले.. मैं सोच ही रहा था कि अभी तक ये सवाल किसी ने क्यों नहीं किया... इसका उत्तर यह है कि ,  जीवन हमें कितना ही परिपूर्ण और संतुष्ट लगे ,  लेकिन  अपने खास मित्र के साथ दो कप चाय पीने की जगह हमेशा होनी चाहिये । 

------------------------------------------------ 
(not my creation - taken from net)

----------


## Badtameez

> _काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय_ 
> 
> 
> जीवन में जब सब कुछ एक साथ और जल्दी-जल्दी करने की इच्छा होती है ,  सब कुछ तेजी से पा लेने की इच्छा होती है  ,  और हमें लगने लगता है कि दिन के चौबीस घंटे भी कम पड़ते हैं ,  उस समय ये बोध कथा  , " काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय" हमें याद आती है । 
> 
> 
> 
> दर्शनशास्त्र के एक प्रोफ़ेसर कक्षा में आये और उन्होंने छात्रों से कहा कि वे आज जीवन का एक महत्वपूर्ण पाठ पढाने वाले हैं...उन्होंने अपने साथ लाई एक काँच की बडी़ बरनी (जार) टेबल पर रखा और उसमें टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें डालने लगे और तब तक डालते रहे जब तक कि उसमें एक भी गेंद समाने की जगह नहीं बची... उन्होंने छात्रों से पूछा  -  क्या बरनी पूरी भर गई  ?  हाँ... आवाज आई...फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने छोटे-छोटे कंकर उसमें भरने शुरु किये , धीरे-धीरे बरनी को हिलाया तो काफ़ी सारे कंकर उसमें जहाँ जगह खाली थी  ,  समा गये ,  फ़िर से प् ?? ोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा ,  क्या अब बरनी भर गई है , छात्रों ने एक बार फ़िर हाँ.. कहा अब प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने रेत की थैली से हौले-हौले उस बरनी में रेत डालना शुरु किया ,  वह रेत भी उस जार में जहाँ संभव था बैठ गई ,  अब छात्र अपनी नादानी पर हँसे... फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा ,  क्यों अब तो यह बरनी पूरी भर गई ना  ?  हाँ.. अब तो पूरी भर गई है.. सभी ने एक स्वर में कहा..सर ने टेबल के नीचे से चाय के दो कप निकालकर उसमें की चाय जार में डाली ,  चाय भी रेत के बीच में स्थित थोडी़ सी जगह में सोख ली गई...प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने गंभीर आवाज में समझाना शुरु किया - इस काँच की बरनी को तुम लोग अपना जीवन समझो.... टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें सबसे महत्वपूर्ण भाग अर्थात भगवान ,  परिवार ,  बच्चे ,  मित्र ,  स्वास्थ्य और शौक हैं ,  छोटे कंकर मतलब तुम्हारी नौकरी ,  कार ,  बडा़ मकान आदि हैं ,  और रेत का मतलब और भी छोटी-छोटी बेकार सी बातें ,  मनमुटाव ,  झगडे़ है..अब यदि तुमने काँच की बरनी में सबसे पहले रेत भरी होती तो टेबल टेनिस की गेंदों और कंकरों के लिये जगह ही नहीं बचती ,  या कंकर भर दिये होते तो गेंदें नहीं भर पाते ,  रेत जरूर आ सकती थी...ठीक यही बात जीवन पर लागू होती है...यदि तुम छोटी-छोटी बातों के पीछे पडे़ रहोगे और अपनी ऊर्जा उसमें नष्ट करोगे तो तुम्हारे पास मुख्य बातों के लिये अधिक समय नहीं रहेगा... मन के सुख के लिये क्या जरूरी ह ?  ये तुम्हें तय करना है । अपने बच्चों के साथ खेलो ,  बगीचे में पानी डालो  ,  सुबह पत्नी के साथ घूमने निकल जाओ ,  घर के बेकार सामान को बाहर निकाल फ़ेंको ,  मेडिकल चेक- अप करवाओ.. टेबल टेनिस गेंदों की फ़िक्र पहले करो ,  वही महत्वपूर्ण है... पहले तय करो कि क्या जरूरी है.... बाकी सब तो रेत है.. छात्र बडे़ ध्यान से सुन रहे थे... अचानक एक ने पूछा ,  सर लेकिन आपने यह नहीं बताया कि  " चाय के दो कप" क्या हैं  ? प्रोफ़ेसर मुस्कुराये ,  बोले.. मैं सोच ही रहा था कि अभी तक ये सवाल किसी ने क्यों नहीं किया... इसका उत्तर यह है कि ,  जीवन हमें कितना ही परिपूर्ण और संतुष्ट लगे ,  लेकिन  अपने खास मित्र के साथ दो कप चाय पीने की जगह हमेशा होनी चाहिये । 
> 
> ...


वाह लवली जी वाह !कितनी अच्छी बात है।

----------


## nitin9935

> [FONT=Arial][SIZE=4][COLOR="#800080"]_काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय...................................._


भाई ये कहानी तो मैं पहले ही पोस्ट कर चूका हूँ 

भाई एक बार पढ़ तो लेते

----------


## Sameerchand

> _काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय_ 
> 
> 
> जीवन में जब सब कुछ एक साथ और जल्दी-जल्दी करने की इच्छा होती है ,  सब कुछ तेजी से पा लेने की इच्छा होती है  ,  और हमें लगने लगता है कि दिन के चौबीस घंटे भी कम पड़ते हैं ,  उस समय ये बोध कथा  , " काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय" हमें याद आती है । 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................
> 
> प्रोफ़ेसर मुस्कुराये ,  बोले.. मैं सोच ही रहा था कि अभी तक ये सवाल किसी ने क्यों नहीं किया... इसका उत्तर यह है कि ,  जीवन हमें कितना ही परिपूर्ण और संतुष्ट लगे ,  लेकिन  अपने खास मित्र के साथ दो कप चाय पीने की जगह हमेशा होनी चाहिये । 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------ 
> (not my creation - taken from net)





> वाह लवली जी वाह !कितनी अच्छी बात है।





> भाई ये कहानी तो मैं पहले ही पोस्ट कर चूका हूँ 
> 
> भाई एक बार पढ़ तो लेते


धन्यवाद लवली जी, सुरेश जी और नितिन जी जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार.

----------


## Lovely.indian

> वाह लवली जी वाह !कितनी अच्छी बात है।


शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सुरक्षा का उपाय*
> 
> 
> *एक बार नसरूद्दीन ने एक लड़के से उसके लिए कुँऐं से पानी खींचने का अनुरोध किया। जैसे ही वह लड़का कुँए से पानी खींचने को झुका, नसरूद्दीन ने उसके सिर में जोर से थप्पड़ मारा और कहा, "ध्यान रहे। मेरे लिए पानी खींचते समय घड़ा न टूटे।"
> 
> वहाँ से गुजरते हुए एक राहगीर ने यह सब देखा तो उसने नसरूद्दीन से कहा - "जब उस लड़के ने कोई गल्ती ही नहीं की तो तुमने उसे क्यों मारा?"
> 
> नसरूद्दीन ने दृढ़तापूर्वक उत्तर दिया - "यदि मैं यह चेतावनी घड़े के फूटने के बाद देता तो उसका कोई फायदा नहीं होता।"
> *



बहुत अच्छा, जब चीज खराब हो जाये तब नियम क्या बताना, नियम सावधानी पहले मालूम होने से गलती से बचा जा सकता है ,॥ 

समीर भाई को उत्तम ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिये धन्यवाद ...रेपो बाकी रहा , कल मिलेगा

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत अच्छा, जब चीज खराब हो जाये तब नियम क्या बताना, नियम सावधानी पहले मालूम होने से गलती से बचा जा सकता है ,॥ 
> 
> समीर भाई को उत्तम ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिये धन्यवाद ...रेपो बाकी रहा , कल मिलेगा


धन्यवाद मित्र, आपने बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र. आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.........

कोई बात नहीं मित्र, आपने कहा तो मुझे आपका रेपो मिल ही गया.....

----------


## Badtameez

> भाई ये कहानी तो मैं पहले ही पोस्ट कर चूका हूँ भाई एक बार पढ़ तो लेते


नितिन जी! आपने ये कहानी पोस्ट पहले ही किया था मैं पढ नहीं पया।क्षमा करें।

----------


## kavita25

समीर जी ज्ञानवर्धक कहानियाँ है आपकी ,मेरी तरफ से ++++++एक तुच्छ सी भेट

----------


## sushilnkt

> समीर जी ज्ञानवर्धक कहानियाँ है आपकी ,मेरी तरफ से ++++++एक तुच्छ सी भेट



बहुत ही सुन्दर लघु बात आप के 
निचे भी लिखी हे 
नारी .. बहुत ही सुन्दर

----------


## kavita25

> बहुत ही सुन्दर लघु बात आप के 
> निचे भी लिखी हे 
> नारी .. बहुत ही सुन्दर


सुशील जी कृपया खाली स्थान ना छोड़े ,पूरी बात लिखे

----------


## sushilnkt

> सुशील जी कृपया खाली स्थान ना छोड़े ,पूरी बात लिखे



नारी वो है "जो सावित्री बनके मौत को भी हरा सकती है ओर लक्ष्मीबाई बनके दुश्मनों से लोहा भी ले सकती है "
दादी ये बात बोली हे ///
अब समाज गयी ना .. 
कभी दिमाक भी लगा लिया करो

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी ज्ञानवर्धक कहानियाँ है आपकी ,मेरी तरफ से ++++++एक तुच्छ सी भेट


धन्यवाद मित्र कविता जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आपके विचारों का मैं काफी दिनों से प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था.

आपके कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

आपका तुच्छ भेंट काफी कीमती हैं मेरे लिए....धन्यवाद आपको एक बार फिर से.........

----------


## kavita25

> धन्यवाद मित्र कविता जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आपके विचारों का मैं काफी दिनों से प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था.
> 
> आपके कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.
> 
> आपका तुच्छ भेंट काफी कीमती हैं मेरे लिए....धन्यवाद आपको एक बार फिर से.........


मित्र इतने अच्छे सूत्र का निर्माण करके बधाई के पर्त्त आप है

----------


## Lovely.indian

> बहुत ही सुन्दर लघु बात आप के 
> निचे भी लिखी हे 
> नारी .. बहुत ही सुन्दर


नारी का एक रूप और भी होता है मेरे भाई :((

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई समीर जी! मैं भी आपके सूत्र में कुछ योगदान दे रहा हूँ, त्रुटि हो तो कृपया क्षमा करें।

   एकाग्रचित्त बनें

एक आदमी को किसी ने सुझाव दिया कि दूर से पानी लाते हो, क्यों नहीं अपने घर के पास एक कुआं खोद लेते? हमेशा के लिए पानी की समस्या से छुटकारा मिल जाएगा। सलाह मानकर उस आदमी ने कुआं खोदना शुरू किया। लेकिन सात-आठ फीट खोदने के बाद उसे पानी तो क्या, गीली मिट्टी का भी चिह्न नहीं मिला। उसने वह जगह छोड़कर दूसरी जगह खुदाई शुरू की। लेकिन दस फीट खोदने के बाद भी उसमें पानी नहीं निकला। उसने तीसरी जगह कुआं खोदा, लेकिन निराशा ही हाथ लगी। इस क्रम में उसने आठ-दस फीट के दस कुएं खोद डाले, पानी नहीं मिला। वह निराश होकर उस आदमी के पास गया, जिसने कुआं खोदने की सलाह दी थी।
उसे बताया कि मैंने दस कुएं खोद डाले, पानी एक में भी नहीं निकला। उस व्यक्ति को आश्चर्य हुआ। वह स्वयं चलकरउस स्थान पर आया, जहां उसने दस गड्ढे खोद रखे थे। उनकी गहराई देखकर वह समझ गया। बोला, 'दस कुआं खोदने की बजाए एक कुएं में ही तुम अपना सारा परिश्रम और पुरूषार्थ लगाते तो पानी कबका मिल गया होता। तुम सब गड्ढों को बंद कर दो, केवल एक को गहरा करते जाओ, पानी निकल आएगा।'
कहने का मतलब यही कि आज की स्थिति यही है। आदमी हर काम फटाफट करना चाहता है। किसी के पास धैर्य नहीं है। इसी तरह पचासों योजनाएं एक साथ चलाता है और पूरी एक भी नहींहो पाती।

----------


## Badtameez

> भाई समीर जी! मैं भी आपके सूत्र में कुछ योगदान दे रहा हूँ, त्रुटि हो तो कृपया क्षमा करें।
> 
>    एकाग्रचित्त बनें
> 
> एक आदमी को किसी ने सुझाव दिया कि दूर से पानी लाते हो, क्यों नहीं अपने घर के पास एक कुआं खोद लेते? हमेशा के लिए पानी की समस्या से छुटकारा मिल जाएगा। सलाह मानकर उस आदमी ने कुआं खोदना शुरू किया। लेकिन सात-आठ फीट खोदने के बाद उसे पानी तो क्या, गीली मिट्टी का भी चिह्न नहीं मिला। उसने वह जगह छोड़कर दूसरी जगह खुदाई शुरू की। लेकिन दस फीट खोदने के बाद भी उसमें पानी नहीं निकला। उसने तीसरी जगह कुआं खोदा, लेकिन निराशा ही हाथ लगी। इस क्रम में उसने आठ-दस फीट के दस कुएं खोद डाले, पानी नहीं मिला। वह निराश होकर उस आदमी के पास गया, जिसने कुआं खोदने की सलाह दी थी।
> उसे बताया कि मैंने दस कुएं खोद डाले, पानी एक में भी नहीं निकला। उस व्यक्ति को आश्चर्य हुआ। वह स्वयं चलकरउस स्थान पर आया, जहां उसने दस गड्ढे खोद रखे थे। उनकी गहराई देखकर वह समझ गया। बोला, 'दस कुआं खोदने की बजाए एक कुएं में ही तुम अपना सारा परिश्रम और पुरूषार्थ लगाते तो पानी कबका मिल गया होता। तुम सब गड्ढों को बंद कर दो, केवल एक को गहरा करते जाओ, पानी निकल आएगा।'
> कहने का मतलब यही कि आज की स्थिति यही है। आदमी हर काम फटाफट करना चाहता है। किसी के पास धैर्य नहीं है। इसी तरह पचासों योजनाएं एक साथ चलाता है और पूरी एक भी नहींहो पाती।


बहुत ज्ञानदायी कहानी है । सत्य है बेन जी कि यदि एक ही लक्ष्य की प्राप्ति के  समस्त मेहनत लगा दिया जाय तभी सफलता मिलती है।

----------


## Sameerchand

> भाई समीर जी! मैं भी आपके सूत्र में कुछ योगदान दे रहा हूँ, त्रुटि हो तो कृपया क्षमा करें।
> 
>    एकाग्रचित्त बनें
> 
> एक आदमी को किसी ने सुझाव दिया कि दूर से पानी लाते हो, क्यों नहीं अपने घर के पास एक कुआं खोद लेते? हमेशा के लिए पानी की समस्या से छुटकारा मिल जाएगा। सलाह मानकर उस आदमी ने कुआं खोदना शुरू किया। लेकिन सात-आठ फीट खोदने के बाद उसे पानी तो क्या, गीली मिट्टी का भी चिह्न नहीं मिला। उसने वह जगह छोड़कर दूसरी जगह खुदाई शुरू की। लेकिन दस फीट खोदने के बाद भी उसमें पानी नहीं निकला। उसने तीसरी जगह कुआं खोदा, लेकिन निराशा ही हाथ लगी। इस क्रम में उसने आठ-दस फीट के दस कुएं खोद डाले, पानी नहीं मिला। वह निराश होकर उस आदमी के पास गया, जिसने कुआं खोदने की सलाह दी थी।
> उसे बताया कि मैंने दस कुएं खोद डाले, पानी एक में भी नहीं निकला। उस व्यक्ति को आश्चर्य हुआ। वह स्वयं चलकरउस स्थान पर आया, जहां उसने दस गड्ढे खोद रखे थे। उनकी गहराई देखकर वह समझ गया। बोला, 'दस कुआं खोदने की बजाए एक कुएं में ही तुम अपना सारा परिश्रम और पुरूषार्थ लगाते तो पानी कबका मिल गया होता। तुम सब गड्ढों को बंद कर दो, केवल एक को गहरा करते जाओ, पानी निकल आएगा।'
> कहने का मतलब यही कि आज की स्थिति यही है। आदमी हर काम फटाफट करना चाहता है। किसी के पास धैर्य नहीं है। इसी तरह पचासों योजनाएं एक साथ चलाता है और पूरी एक भी नहींहो पाती।


धन्यवाद बेन टेन जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

आपके द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानी काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं. कृपया आगे भी इस सूत्र में इस तरह की कहानिया डालने की कोशिश कीजियेगा. हम सदस्यों को आपकी कहानियो का काफ इन्तजार रहेगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ज्ञानदायी कहानी है । सत्य है बेन जी कि यदि एक ही लक्ष्य की प्राप्ति के  समस्त मेहनत लगा दिया जाय तभी सफलता मिलती है।


धन्यवाद मित्र सुरेश सौरभ  जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

 आपके कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Raman46

अत्यंत प्रेरणादायक कहानियाँ हैं |

----------


## Sameerchand

> अत्यंत प्रेरणादायक कहानियाँ हैं |


धन्यवाद मित्र रमण जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

आपके कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> धन्यवाद बेन टेन जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.
> 
> आपके द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानी काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं. कृपया आगे भी इस सूत्र में इस तरह की कहानिया डालने की कोशिश कीजियेगा. हम सदस्यों को आपकी कहानियो का काफ इन्तजार रहेगा.


समीर गुरुजी! क्यों आप मुझ नाचीज़ की प्रशंसा कर लज्जित कर रहे हैं!!
ज्ञान के अथाह सागर में यदि हम छोटी सी बूँद के रूप में भी काम आ सकें तो खुशी होगी।

----------


## Badtameez

> धन्यवाद मित्र सुरेश सौरभ  जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 
> 
>  आपके कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.


धन्यवाद समीर जी। आप भले ही हमारे सूत्र पर न आयें मैं आपके सूत्र पर अवश्य आऊँगा।

----------


## Raja44

> भाई समीर जी! मैं भी आपके सूत्र में कुछ योगदान दे रहा हूँ, त्रुटि हो तो कृपया क्षमा करें।
> 
>    एकाग्रचित्त बनें
> 
> एक आदमी को किसी ने सुझाव दिया कि दूर से पानी लाते हो, क्यों नहीं अपने घर के पास एक कुआं खोद लेते? हमेशा के लिए पानी की समस्या से छुटकारा मिल जाएगा। सलाह मानकर उस आदमी ने कुआं खोदना शुरू किया। लेकिन सात-आठ फीट खोदने के बाद उसे पानी तो क्या, गीली मिट्टी का भी चिह्न नहीं मिला। उसने वह जगह छोड़कर दूसरी जगह खुदाई शुरू की। लेकिन दस फीट खोदने के बाद भी उसमें पानी नहीं निकला। उसने तीसरी जगह कुआं खोदा, लेकिन निराशा ही हाथ लगी। इस क्रम में उसने आठ-दस फीट के दस कुएं खोद डाले, पानी नहीं मिला। वह निराश होकर उस आदमी के पास गया, जिसने कुआं खोदने की सलाह दी थी।
> उसे बताया कि मैंने दस कुएं खोद डाले, पानी एक में भी नहीं निकला। उस व्यक्ति को आश्चर्य हुआ। वह स्वयं चलकरउस स्थान पर आया, जहां उसने दस गड्ढे खोद रखे थे। उनकी गहराई देखकर वह समझ गया। बोला, 'दस कुआं खोदने की बजाए एक कुएं में ही तुम अपना सारा परिश्रम और पुरूषार्थ लगाते तो पानी कबका मिल गया होता। तुम सब गड्ढों को बंद कर दो, केवल एक को गहरा करते जाओ, पानी निकल आएगा।'
> कहने का मतलब यही कि आज की स्थिति यही है। आदमी हर काम फटाफट करना चाहता है। किसी के पास धैर्य नहीं है। इसी तरह पचासों योजनाएं एक साथ चलाता है और पूरी एक भी नहींहो पाती।


अच्छी प्रेरणादायक कहानी है

----------


## satya_anveshi

पथ का निर्माण:-

जंगल में चराई के बाद किसी बछड़े को गाँव की गौशाला तकलौटना था. नन्हा बछड़ा था तो अबोध ही, वह चट्टानों, मिट्टी के टीलों, और ढलानोंपर से उछलता-कूदता हुआ अपने गंतव्य तक पहुँचने में सफल हो गया.
अगले दिन एक कुत्ते ने भी गाँव तक पहुँचने के लिए उसीरास्ते का इस्तेमाल किया. उसके अगले दिन एक भेड़ उस रास्ते पर चल पड़ी. एक भेड़ के पीछे अनेक भेड़ चल पडीं. भेड़ जो ठहरीं!
उस रास्ते पर चलाफिरी के निशान देखकर लोगों ने भी उसका इस्तेमाल शुरू कर दिया. ऊंची-नीची पथरीली जमीन पर आते-जाते समय वे पथकी दुरूहता को कोसते रहते – पथ था ही ऐसा! लेकिन किसी ने भी सरल-सुगम पथ की खोज के लिए प्रयास नहीं किये.
समय बीतने के साथ वह पगडंडीउस गाँव तक पहुँचने का मुख्य मार्ग बन गयी जिसपर बेचारे पशु बमुश्किल गाड़ीखींचते रहते. उस कठिन पथ के स्थान पर कोई सुगम पथ होता तो लोगों को यात्रा में न केवल समय की बचत होती वरन वे सुरक्षित भी रहते.
कालांतर में वह गाँव एक नगरबन गया और पथ राजमार्ग बन गया. उस पथ की समस्याओं पर चर्चा करते रहने के अतिरिक किसी ने कभी कुछ नहीं किया.
बूढ़ा जंगल यह सब बहुत लंबेसमय से देख रहा था. वह बरबस मुस्कुराता और यह सोचता रहता कि मनुष्य हमेशा ही सामने खुले पड़े विकल्प को मजबूती से जकड़ लेते हैं औरयह विचार नहीं करते कि कहींकुछ उससे बेहतर भी किया जा सकता है.

साभार- इंटरनेट

----------


## satya_anveshi

ईश्वर की खोज :-
मोको कहाँ ढूंढे रे बन्दे मैं तो तेरे पास में,
ना तीरथ में ना मूरत में ना एकांत निवास में,
ना मंदिर में ना मस्जिद में ना काबे कैलाश में ,
ना मैं जप में ना मैं तप में ना व्रत उपवास में ,
ना मैं किरिया करम में रहता नाही जोग सन्यास में ,
नहिं प्राण में नहिं पिंड में ना ब्रह्माण्ड आकाश में ,
नहिं प्रकृति पहाड़ गुफा में नहिं स्वासों की साँस में ,
खोजी होए तुरत मिल जाए एक पल की तलाश में,
कहत कबीर सुनो भाई साधू मैं तो हूँ विश्वास में !

साभार- इंटरनेट

----------


## satya_anveshi

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के गुरु की मज़ार :-
मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन इबादत की नई विधियों की तलाश में निकला. अपने गधे पर जीन कसकर वह भारत, चीन, मंगोलिया गया और बहुत से ज्ञानियों और गुरुओं से मिला पर उसे कुछ भी नहीं जंचा.
उसे किसी ने नेपाल में रहने वाले एक संत के बारे में बताया. वह नेपाल की ओर चल पड़ा. पहाड़ी रास्तों पर नसरुद्दीन का गधा थकान से मर गया. नसरुद्दीन ने उसे वहीं दफ़न कर दिया और उसके दुःख में रोने लगा. कोई व्यक्ति उसके पास आया और उससे बोला – “मुझे लगता है कि आप यहाँ किसी संत की खोज में आये थे. शायद यही उनकी कब्र है और आप उनकी मृत्यु का शोक मना रहे हैं.”
“नहीं, यहाँ तो मैंने अपने गधे को दफ़न किया है जो थकान के कारण मर गया” – मुल्ला ने कहा.
“मैं नहीं मानता. मरे हुए गधे के लिए कोई नहीं रोता. इस स्थान में ज़रूर कोई चमत्कार है जिसे तुम अपने तक ही रखना चाहते हो!”
नसरुद्दीन ने उसे बार-बार समझाने की कोशिश की लेकिन कोई नतीजा नहीं निकला. वह आदमी पास ही गाँव तक गया और लोगों को दिवंगत संत की कब्र के बारे में बताया कि वहां लोगों के रोग ठीक हो जाते हैं. देखते-ही-देखते वहां मजमा लग गया.
संत की चमत्कारी कब्र की खबर पूरे नेपाल में फ़ैल गयी और दूर-दूर से लोग वहां आने लगे. एक धनिक को लगा कि वहां आकर उसकी मनोकामना पूर्ण हो गयी है इसलिए उसने वहां एक शानदार मज़ार बनवा दी जहाँ नसरुद्दीन ने अपने ‘गुरु’ को दफ़न किया था.
यह सब होता देखकर नसरुद्दीन ने वहां से चल देने में ही अपनी भलाई समझी. इस सबसे वह एक बात तो बखूबी समझ गया कि जब लोग किसी झूठ पर यकीन करना चाहते हैं तब दुनिया की कोई ताकत उनका भ्रम नहीं तोड़ सकती.

साभार- इंटरनेट

----------


## satya_anveshi

ईश्वर के हाथ :-
गुरु और शिष्य रेगिस्तान से गुज़र रहे थे. गुरु यात्रा में हर क्षण शिष्य में आस्था जागृत करने के लिए ज्ञान देते रहे थे.
“अपने समस्त कर्मों को ईश्वर को अर्पित कर दो” – गुरु ने कहा – “हम सभी ईश्वर की संतान हैं और वह अपने बच्चों को कभी नहीं त्यागते”.
रात में उन्होंने रेगिस्तान में एक स्थान पर अपना डेरा जमाया. गुरु ने शिष्य से कहा कि वह घोड़े को निकट ही एक चट्टान से बाँध दे.
शिष्य घोड़े को लेकर चट्टान तक गया. उसे दिन में गुरु द्वारा दिया गया कोई उपदेश याद आ गया. उसने सोचा – “गुरु संभवतः मेरी परीक्षा ले रहे हैं. आस्था कहती है कि ईश्वर इस घोड़े का ध्यान रखेंगे”.
और उसने घोड़े को चट्टान से नहीं बाँधा.
सुबह उसने देखा कि घोड़ा दूर-दूर तक कहीं नज़र नहीं आ रहा था.
उसने गुरु से जाकर कहा – “आपको ईश्वर के बारे में कुछ नहीं पता! कल ही आपने बताया था कि हमें सब कुछ ईश्वर के हांथों सौंप देना चाहिए इसीलिए मैंने घोड़े की रक्षा का भर ईश्वर पर डाल दिया लेकिन घोड़ा भाग गया!”
“ईश्वर तो वाकई चाहता था किघोड़ा हमारे पास सुरक्षित रहे” गुरु ने कहा – “लेकिन जिस समय उसने तुम्हारे हांथों घोड़े को बांधना चाहा तब तुमने अपने हांथों को ईश्वर को नहीं सौंपा और घोड़े को खुला छोड़ दिया.

साभार- इंटरनेट

----------


## badboy123455

> ईश्वर के हाथ :-
> गुरु और शिष्य रेगिस्तान से गुज़र रहे थे. गुरु यात्रा में हर क्षण शिष्य में आस्था जागृत करने के लिए ज्ञान देते रहे थे.
> “अपने समस्त कर्मों को ईश्वर को अर्पित कर दो” – गुरु ने कहा – “हम सभी ईश्वर की संतान हैं और वह अपने बच्चों को कभी नहीं त्यागते”.
> रात में उन्होंने रेगिस्तान में एक स्थान पर अपना डेरा जमाया. गुरु ने शिष्य से कहा कि वह घोड़े को निकट ही एक चट्टान से बाँध दे.
> शिष्य घोड़े को लेकर चट्टान तक गया. उसे दिन में गुरु द्वारा दिया गया कोई उपदेश याद आ गया. उसने सोचा – “गुरु संभवतः मेरी परीक्षा ले रहे हैं. आस्था कहती है कि ईश्वर इस घोड़े का ध्यान रखेंगे”.
> और उसने घोड़े को चट्टान से नहीं बाँधा.
> सुबह उसने देखा कि घोड़ा दूर-दूर तक कहीं नज़र नहीं आ रहा था.
> उसने गुरु से जाकर कहा – “आपको ईश्वर के बारे में कुछ नहीं पता! कल ही आपने बताया था कि हमें सब कुछ ईश्वर के हांथों सौंप देना चाहिए इसीलिए मैंने घोड़े की रक्षा का भर ईश्वर पर डाल दिया लेकिन घोड़ा भाग गया!”
> “ईश्वर तो वाकई चाहता था किघोड़ा हमारे पास सुरक्षित रहे” गुरु ने कहा – “लेकिन जिस समय उसने तुम्हारे हांथों घोड़े को बांधना चाहा तब तुमने अपने हांथों को ईश्वर को नहीं सौंपा और घोड़े को खुला छोड़ दिया.
> ...


*बेन जी इस शानदार प्रस्तुति हेतु रेपो स्वीकार करे..................
वाकई अच्छी लगी*

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद भाई जी। भाई जी वैसे एक बात तो कहनी पङेगी कि आप हो तो बहुत तेज!!

----------


## Sameerchand

> ईश्वर के हाथ :-
> गुरु और शिष्य रेगिस्तान से गुज़र रहे थे. गुरु यात्रा में हर क्षण शिष्य में आस्था जागृत करने के लिए ज्ञान देते रहे थे.
> “अपने समस्त कर्मों को ईश्वर को अर्पित कर दो” – गुरु ने कहा – “हम सभी ईश्वर की संतान हैं और वह अपने बच्चों को कभी नहीं त्यागते”.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............
> “ईश्वर तो वाकई चाहता था किघोड़ा हमारे पास सुरक्षित रहे” गुरु ने कहा – “लेकिन जिस समय उसने तुम्हारे हांथों घोड़े को बांधना चाहा तब तुमने अपने हांथों को ईश्वर को नहीं सौंपा और घोड़े को खुला छोड़ दिया.
> 
> साभार- इंटरनेट


धन्यवाद बेन टेन  जी  आपका, इतनी अच्छी कहानी के लिए............

आगे आपका इन्तजार रहेगा, न केवल मुझे बल्कि इस सूत्र को भी, आपके कहानियों और विचारों का.......

----------


## Sameerchand

*सीमित शब्द**

एक बार एक गुरुकुल के कुछ छात्र लाओ त्जू की इस सूक्ति पर विचार-विमर्श कर रहे थे -

"जिन्हें मालूम है, वे कहते नहीं,
जो कहते हैं उन्हें मालूम नहीं."


इस सूक्ति का सटीक अर्थ जब उनमें से कोई नहीं बता पाया तो वे इसका अर्थ जानने अपने गुरू के पास पहुँचे.


गुरु ने पूछा - "तुममें से कितने लोग गुलाब की खुशबू के बारे में जानते हो"


सभी शिष्यों ने सहमति में सर हिलाया.


यदि तुम सबको यह मालूम है तो मुझे इसे शब्दों में समझाओ.


सबके सब चुप थे क्योंकि वे इसे शब्दों में कह नहीं सकते थे...!!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*नकल ही करनी है तो बाघ की करो, लोमड़ी की नहीं।* *

अरब के शेख सादी की एक दंतकथा इस प्रकार है - 

जंगल से गुजरते हुए एक आदमी ने ऐसी लोमड़ी को देखा जिसके पैर टूट चुके थे और वह अपने अस्तित्व के लिए संघर्ष कर रही थी। उसने सोचा कि आखिर वह अपना गुजारा कैसे करेगी। तभी उसने देखा कि एक बाघ अपने मुँह में शिकार को दबाये हुए वहाँ आया। पेटभर खाने के बाद वह बचाखुचा शिकार लोमड़ी के लिए छोड़कर चला गया।

अगले दिन भी ईश्वर ने बाघ को लोमड़ी के लिए भोजन के साथ वहाँ भेज दिया। वह आदमी ईश्वर की महानता के बारे में सोचकर आश्चर्यचकित हो गया और उसने यह निर्णय लिया कि वह बिना कुछ एक कोने में पड़ा रहेगा और ईश्वर उसका भरण-पोषण करेंगे।

अगले एक माह तक वह ऐसा ही करता रहा और जब वह मृत्युशय्या पर पहुंच गया तब उसे एक आवाज़ सुनायी दी - "मेरे बच्चे! तुम गलत राह पर हो। सत्य को पहचानो। नकल ही करनी है तो बाघ की करो, लोमड़ी की नहीं।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*"हिम्मत मत हारो"* *


एक दिन एक किसान का गधा कुएँ में गिर गया ।वह गधा घंटों ज़ोर -ज़ोर से रोता रहा और किसान सुनता रहा और विचार करता रहा कि उसे क्या करना चाहिऐ और क्या नहीं। अंततः उसने निर्णय लिया कि चूंकि गधा काफी बूढा हो चूका था,अतः उसे बचाने से कोई लाभ होने वाला नहीं था;और इसलिए उसे कुएँ में ही दफना देना चाहिऐ।

किसान ने अपने सभी पड़ोसियों को मदद के लिए बुलाया। सभी ने एक-एक फावड़ा पकड़ा और कुएँ में मिट्टी डालनी शुरू कर दी। जैसे ही गधे कि समझ में आया कि यह क्या हो रहा है ,वह और ज़ोर-ज़ोर से चीख़ चीख़ कर रोने लगा । और फिर ,अचानक वह आश्चर्यजनक रुप से शांत हो गया।

सब लोग चुपचाप कुएँ में मिट्टी डालते रहे। तभी किसान ने कुएँ में झाँका तो वह आश्चर्य से सन्न रह गया। अपनी पीठ पर पड़ने वाले हर फावड़े की मिट्टी के साथ वह गधा एक आश्चर्यजनक हरकत कर रहा था। वह हिल-हिल कर उस मिट्टी को नीचे गिरा देता था और फिर एक कदम बढ़ाकर उस पर चढ़ जाता था।

जैसे-जैसे किसान तथा उसके पड़ोसी उस पर फावड़ों से मिट्टी गिराते वैसे -वैसे वह हिल-हिल कर उस मिट्टी को गिरा देता और एस सीढी ऊपर चढ़ आता । जल्दी ही सबको आश्चर्यचकित करते हुए वह गधा कुएँ के किनारे पर पहुंच गया और फिर कूदकर बाहर भाग गया।

ध्यान रखे, आपके जीवन में भी तुम पर बहुत तरह कि मिट्टी फेंकी जायेगी ,बहुत तरह कि गंदगी आप पर गिरेगी। जैसे कि ,आपको आगे बढ़ने से रोकने के लिए कोई बेकार में ही आपकी आलोचना करेगा ,कोई आपकी सफलता से ईर्ष्या के कारण तुम्हे बेकार में ही भला बुरा कहेगा । कोई आपसे आगे निकलने के लिए ऐसे रास्ते अपनाता हुआ दिखेगा जो आपके आदर्शों के विरुद्ध होंगे। ऐसे में आपको हतोत्साहित होकर कुएँ में ही नहीं पड़े रहना है बल्कि साहस के साथ हिल-हिल कर हर तरह कि गंदगी को गिरा देना है और उससे सीख लेकर,उसे सीढ़ी बनाकर,बिना अपने आदर्शों का त्याग किये अपने कदमों को आगे बढ़ाते जाना है।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *"हिम्मत मत हारो"* *
> 
> 
> एक दिन एक किसान का गधा कुएँ में गिर गया ।वह गधा घंटों ज़ोर -ज़ोर से रोता रहा...
> 
> ध्यान रखे, आपके जीवन में भी तुम पर बहुत तरह कि मिट्टी फेंकी जायेगी ,बहुत तरह कि गंदगी आप पर गिरेगी। जैसे कि ,आपको आगे बढ़ने से रोकने के लिए कोई बेकार में ही आपकी आलोचना करेगा ,कोई आपकी सफलता से ईर्ष्या के कारण तुम्हे बेकार में ही भला बुरा कहेगा । कोई आपसे आगे निकलने के लिए ऐसे रास्ते अपनाता हुआ दिखेगा जो आपके आदर्शों के विरुद्ध होंगे। ऐसे में आपको हतोत्साहित होकर कुएँ में ही नहीं पड़े रहना है बल्कि साहस के साथ हिल-हिल कर हर तरह कि गंदगी को गिरा देना है और उससे सीख लेकर,उसे सीढ़ी बनाकर,बिना अपने आदर्शों का त्याग किये अपने कदमों को आगे बढ़ाते जाना है।*


समीर गुरुजी आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत लघु कथा वाकई प्रेरणादायक है।
आपको मेरी ओर से सम्मान++

----------


## Sameerchand

*चिड़िया ने दिया क़ीमती सबक़**

किसान ने एक दिन छोटी-सी चिड़िया पकड़ ली। वह इतनी छोटी थी कि किसान की एक मुट्ठी में दो चिड़ियां समा सकती थीं। किसान कहने लगा कि वह उसे पकाकर खा जाएगा। चिड़िया बोली, ‘कृपा करके मुझे छोड़ दो। वैसे भी मैं इतनी छोटी हूं कि तुम्हारे एक कौर के बराबर भी नहीं होऊंगी।’

किसान ने जवाब दिया, ‘लेकिन तुम्हारा मांस बहुत स्वादिष्ट होता है। और हां, मैंने कहावत सुनी है कि कुछ नहीं से कुछ भी होना बेहतर है।’ उसकी बात सुनकर चिड़िया बोली, ‘अगर मैं तुम्हें ऐसा मोती देने का वादा करूं, जो शुतुरमुर्ग के अंडे से भी बड़ा हो, तो क्या तुम मुझे आज़ाद कर दोगे?’ उसकी बात सुनकर किसान बहुत ख़ुश हो गया और तत्काल उसने मुट्ठी खोलकर उसे उड़ा दिया।

चिड़िया आज़ाद होते ही कुछ दूर पर एक पेड़ की थोड़ी ऊंची डाल पर जा बैठी, जहां तक किसान का हाथ नहीं पहुंच पाता था। किसान ने उसे बैठा देखकर बड़ी बेसब्री से कहा, ‘जाओ, जल्दी जाओ, मेरे लिए वह मोती लेकर आओ।’ चिड़िया हंसकर बोली, ‘वह मोती तो मुझसे भी बड़ा है, मैं उसे कैसे ला सकती हूं?’ किसान ने ग़ुस्से और खीझ से कहा, ‘तुम्हें लाना ही पड़ेगा, तुमने वादा किया है।’

चिड़िया वहीं बैठी रही। उसने जवाब दिया, ‘मैंने तुमसे कोई वादा नहीं किया था। मैंने सिर्फ़ यही कहा था कि अगर मैं ऐसा वादा करूं, तो क्या तुम मुझे छोड़ दोगे। और इतना सुनते ही तुम लालच में अंधे हो गए थे। ’ उसकी बात सुनकर किसान हाथ मलने लगा। चिड़िया बोली, ‘लेकिन दुखी मत हो, मैंने आज तुम्हें वह पाठ पढ़ाया है, जो ऐसे हर मोतियों से ज्यादा क़ीमती है। हमेशा कुछ भी करने से पहले सोच-विचार करो।’*

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर गुरुजी आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत लघु कथा वाकई प्रेरणादायक है।
> आपको मेरी ओर से सम्मान++


धन्यवाद बेन टेन जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा

----------


## badboy123455

*समीर जी इस शानदार सूत्र की रचना करने हेतु रेपो स्वीकारे 
सारी कहानिया अच्छी हे 
छोटी हे इसलिए पढ़ भी प् रहे हे*

----------


## badboy123455

> धन्यवाद भाई जी। भाई जी वैसे एक बात तो कहनी पङेगी कि आप हो तो बहुत तेज!!


*तेज केसे मित्र.......................*...

----------


## prakash85

Kahaniya bahut hi sundar & gyanvardhak hain aage bhi post karein

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत सुन्दर ज्ञान मिलता है यहाँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *तेज केसे मित्र.......................*...


तेज ऐसे भाई जी कि जैसे ही मैंने कहानी पोस्ट की कुछ ही समय बाद आपकी प्रतिक्रिया भी मिली, अतिशीघ्र।

----------


## satya_anveshi

अपना अपना स्वभाव:-

एक बार एक भला आदमी नदी किनारे बैठा था। तभी उसने देखा एक बिच्छू पानी में गिरगया है। भले आदमी ने जल्दी से बिच्छू को हाथ में उठा लिया। बिच्छू ने उस भले आदमीको डंक मार दिया। बेचारे भलेआदमी का हाथ काँपा और बिच्छूपानी में गिर गया।
भले आदमी ने बिच्छू को डूबनेसे बचाने के लिए दुबारा उठा लिया। बिच्छू ने दुबारा उस भले आदमी को डंक मार दिया। भले आदमी का हाथ दुबारा काँपा और बिच्छू पानी में गिर गया।
भले आदमी ने बिच्छू को डूबनेसे बचाने के लिए एक बार फिर उठा लिया। वहाँ एक लड़का उस आदमी का बार-बार बिच्छू को पानी से निकालना और बार-बार बिच्छू का डंक मारना देख रहाथा। उसने आदमी से कहा, "आपको यह बिच्छू बार-बार डंक मार रहा है फिर भी आप उसे डूबने से क्यों बचाना चाहते हैं?"
भले आदमी ने कहा, "बात यह है बेटा कि बिच्छू का स्वभाव हैडंक मारना और मेरा स्वभाव हैबचाना। जब बिच्छू एक कीड़ा होते हुए भी अपना स्वभाव नहीं छोड़ता तो मैं मनुष्य होकर अपना स्वभाव क्यों छोड़ूँ?"

मनुष्य को कभी भी अपना अच्छास्वभाव नहीं भूलना चाहिए।

साभार- इंटरनेट

----------


## satya_anveshi

आत्मविश्वास है विजय:-


घटना है वर्ष 1960 की। स्थानथा यूरोप का भव्य ऐतिहासिक नगर तथा इटली की राजधानी रोम। सारे विश्व की निगाहें 25 अगस्त से 11 सितंबर तक होने वाले ओलंपिक खेलों पर टिकी हुई थीं। इन्हीं ओलंपिक खेलों में एक बीस वर्षीय अश्वेत बालिका भी भाग ले रही थी। वह इतनी तेज़ दौड़ी, इतनी तेज़ दौड़ी कि 1960 के ओलंपिक मुक़ाबलों में तीन स्वर्ण पदक जीत कर दुनिया की सबसे तेज़ धाविका बन गई।
रोम ओलंपिक में लोग 83 देशोंके 5346 खिलाड़ियों में इस बीस वर्षीय बालिका का असाधारण पराक्रम देखने के लिए इसलिए उत्सुक नहीं थे किविल्मा रुडोल्फ नामक यह बालिका अश्वेत थी अपितु यह वह बालिका थी जिसे चार वर्ष की आयु में डबल निमोनिया और काला बुखार होने से पोलियो हो गया और फलस्वरूप उसे पैरों में ब्रेस पहननी पड़ी। विल्मा रुडोल्फ़ ग्यारह वर्ष की उम्र तक चल-फिर भी नहीं सकती थी लेकिन उसने एक सपना पाल रखा था कि उसे दुनिया की सबसे तेज़ धाविका बनना है। उस सपने को यथार्थ में परिवर्तित होता देखने वे लिए ही इतने उत्सुक थे पूरी दुनिया वे लोग और खेल-प्रेमी।
डॉक्टर के मना करने के बावजूद विल्मा रुडोल्फ़ ने अपने पैरों की ब्रेस उतार फेंकी और स्वयं को मानसिक रूप से तैयार कर अभ्यास में जुट गई। अपने सपने को मन में प्रगाढ़ किए हुए वह निरंतर अभ्यास करती रही। उसने अपने आत्मविश्वास को इतना ऊँचा कर लिया कि असंभव-सी बात पूरी कर दिखलाई। एक साथ तीन स्वर्ण पदक हासिल कर दिखाए। सच यदि व्यक्ति में पूर्ण आत्मविश्वास है तो शारीरिक विकलांगता भी उसकी राह में बाधा नहीं बन सकती।

साभार- इंटरनेट

----------


## satya_anveshi

उपयोगिता:-

एक राजा था। उसने आज्ञा दी कि संसार में इस बात की खोज की जाय कि कौन से जीव-जंतु निरुपयोगी हैं। बहुत दिनों तक खोज बीन करने के बाद उसे जानकारी मिली कि संसार में दो जीव जंगली मक्खी और मकड़ीबिल्कुल बेकार हैं। राजा ने सोचा, क्यों न जंगली मक्खियों और मकड़ियों को ख़त्म कर दिया जाए।
इसी बीच उस राजा पर एक अन्य शक्तिशाली राजा ने आक्रमण कर दिया, जिसमें राजा हार गया और जान बचाने के लिए राजपाट छोड़ कर जंगल में चलागया। शत्रु के सैनिक उसका पीछा करने लगे। काफ़ी दौड़-भाग के बाद राजा ने अपनी जान बचाई और थक कर एक पेड़ के नीचे सो गया। तभी एक जंगली मक्खी ने उसकी नाक पर डंक मारा जिससे राजा की नींदखुल गई। उसे ख़याल आया कि खुले में ऐसे सोना सुरक्षित नहीं और वह एक गुफ़ा में जा छिपा। राजा के गुफ़ा में जाने के बाद मकड़ियों ने गुफ़ा के द्वार पर जाला बुन दिया।
शत्रु के सैनिक उसे ढूँढ ही रहे थे। जब वे गुफ़ा के पास पहुँचे तो द्वार पर घना जालादेख कर आपस में कहने लगे,"अरे! चलो आगे। इस गुफ़ा में वह आया होता तो द्वार पर बना यह जाला क्या नष्ट न हो जाता।"
गुफ़ा में छिपा बैठा राजा येबातें सुन रहा था। शत्रु के सैनिक आगे निकल गए। उस समय राजा की समझ में यह बात आई किसंसार में कोई भी प्राणी या चीज़ बेकार नहीं। अगर जंगली मक्खी और मकड़ी न होतीं तो उसकी जान न बच पाती। इस संसार में कोई भी चीज़ या प्राणी बेकार नहीं। हर एक कीकहीं न कहीं उपयोगिता है।

साभार- इंटरनेट

----------


## Sameerchand

> *समीर जी इस शानदार सूत्र की रचना करने हेतु रेपो स्वीकारे 
> सारी कहानिया अच्छी हे 
> छोटी हे इसलिए पढ़ भी प् रहे हे*


धन्यवाद मित्र बैडबॉय जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

जी मित्र, आपने बिलकुल सही कहा, छोटी कहानियां होने की वजह से पढने में आसानी होती होगी....धन्यवाद..

----------


## Sameerchand

> Kahaniya bahut hi sundar & gyanvardhak hain aage bhi post karein





> बहुत सुन्दर ज्ञान मिलता है यहाँ।


धन्यवाद प्रकाश जी और सुरेश जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

मित्र बेन टेन जी, आपकी कहानियां सचमुच में काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं...

आपकी कहानियों का हम सबको बेसब्री से इन्तजार रहेगा...धन्यवाद..

----------


## sultania

मानव जीवन ओर मूल्यो पे आधारित कहानी के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## Sameerchand

> मानव जीवन ओर मूल्यो पे आधारित कहानी के लिये धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद सुल्तानिया जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Badtameez

अय्छा लग रहा है कहानियां पढ कर।

----------


## satya_anveshi

सभी मित्रों का सूत्र पर आने और अपने विचार रखने के लिए शुक्रिया।

----------


## satya_anveshi

कानून का पालन :-

नागपुर की घटना है। कृष्ण माधव घटाटे गुरु जी मा. स. गोलवरकर को कार में कहीं ले जा रहे थे। कार पटवर्धन मैदान के निकट चौराहे के पास पहुँची। यह चौराहा काफ़ी छोटा है।
उस समय चौराहे पर यातायात पुलिस नहीं थी। इसलिए कृष्ण माधव घटाटे ने चौराहे का चक्कर न लगाते हुए कार को दायीं ओर मोड़ना चाहा। इस परगुरु जी एकदम नाराज़ हो उठे ओर कृष्ण माधव घटाटे को पुन: चौराहे का चक्कर लगा कर ही कार दायीं ओर घुमाने को विवश किया।
उन्होंने कहा, "कानून का पालन न करना भीरुता है।" पुलिस की अनुपस्थिति में कानून तोड़ना कोई साहस की बात नहीं है। हमें कोई देख रहा है अथवा नहीं इसकी चिंतान करते हुए, हमें व्यक्तिगत अथवा सामाजिक क़ानूनों का पालन करना ही चाहिए, फिर इसमें हमें कितना ही कष्ट क्यों न उठाना पड़े।

साभार- इंटरनेट

मित्रों इस प्रसंग पर मैं अपने विचार रख रहा हूँ-
आज आम तौर पर यह देखने में आता है कि हमें (कहना चाहूँगा युवाओं को) जब कभी भी मौका मिलता है, हम यातायात नियमों की धज्जियाँ उङाने में कोई कसर नहीं छोङते हैं। यह समस्या मुख्य रूप से छोटे शहरों में दृष्टिगोचर होती है, जहाँ यातायात कर्मी 'चायपान' में व्यस्त रहते हैं। मैं आप सब से यह कहना चाहता हूँ कि यातायात नियमों की अवहेलना कर अपनी जान के साथ साथ दूसरे लोगों की जान जोखिम में डालने का हमें बिल्कुल भी अधिकार नहीं हैं। आप सभी से निवेदन है हमेशा यातायात नियमों का पालन करें और अपने मित्र-संबंधियों को भी इस हेतु प्रेरित करें, साथ ही यह भी आग्रह है केवल यातायात नियमों का ही नहीं अपितु कानून द्वारा निर्धारित सभी नियमों का पालन करने की कोशिश करें।
धन्यवाद

----------


## badboy123455

*क्या बात हे बेन जी इस सूत्र में तो छा गए...................*

----------


## Sameerchand

> अय्छा लग रहा है कहानियां पढ कर।





> सभी मित्रों का सूत्र पर आने और अपने विचार रखने के लिए शुक्रिया।


धन्यवाद  सुरेश जी और बेन टेन जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> कानून का पालन :-
> 
> नागपुर की घटना है। कृष्ण माधव घटाटे गुरु जी मा. स. गोलवरकर को कार में कहीं ले जा रहे थे। कार पटवर्धन मैदान के निकट चौराहे के पास पहुँची। यह चौराहा काफ़ी छोटा है।
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................
> आप सभी से निवेदन है हमेशा यातायात नियमों का पालन करें और अपने मित्र-संबंधियों को भी इस हेतु प्रेरित करें, साथ ही यह भी आग्रह है केवल यातायात नियमों का ही नहीं अपितु कानून द्वारा निर्धारित सभी नियमों का पालन करने की कोशिश करें।
> धन्यवाद


मित्र बेन टेन जी, आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत कहानियां पढ़कर मजा आ गया....आपकी कहानियां सचमुच में काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं...

आपकी कहानियों का आगे भी हम सबको बेसब्री से इन्तजार रहेगा...धन्यवाद..

----------


## Sameerchand

> *क्या बात हे बेन जी इस सूत्र में तो छा गए...................*


मित्र बैडबॉय जी, आप बिलकुल सही बोल रहे हैं...इनके द्वारा प्रस्तुत कहानियां सचमुच में काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

समीर जी को अच्छे सूत्र की अगुआई साथ ही साथ बेन टेन भाई को अच्छी पोस्ट के लिये बधाई

----------


## satya_anveshi

आप सभी भाइयों का धन्यवाद।

----------


## Badtameez

सुन्दर ढंग से सूत्र आगे बढ रहा है। मित्रों को बधाई!

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुरेश भाई जी! आज ही आपके द्वारा रचित एक भोजपुरी गीत पढ़ा, जिसमें एक बालक भगवान-मूर्ति के समक्ष इस संसार में व्याप्त बुराइयों के लिए शिकायत करता है। पढ़कर मन को अच्छा लगा और पुराने गीत 'देख तेरे संसार की हालत क्या हो गई भगवान' की याद आ गई। आपके अंदर के रचनाकार को सलाम।  उस सूत्र में किसी कारण से आपको सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन) नहीं दे पाया था, यहाँ स्वीकार करिए।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई जी! आज ही आपके द्वारा रचित एक भोजपुरी गीत पढ़ा, जिसमें एक बालक भगवान-मूर्ति के समक्ष इस संसार में व्याप्त बुराइयों के लिए शिकायत करता है। पढ़कर मन को अच्छा लगा और पुराने गीत 'देख तेरे संसार की हालत क्या हो गई भगवान' की याद आ गई। आपके अंदर के रचनाकार को सलाम।  उस सूत्र में किसी कारण से आपको सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन) नहीं दे पाया था, यहाँ स्वीकार करिए।


बेन टेन जी कसम से आपके हर एक प्रविष्टि में एक जान होती है।आपको नमन करता हूँ।मेरे उत्साहवर्द्धन के लिए आपको हार्दिक धन्यवाद! और उस गीत को पढने के लिए आपका आभार!रेपो++

----------


## satya_anveshi

ख़ानख़ाना की विनम्रता :-

अब्दुर्रहीम खानखाना हिंदी काव्य जगत के दैदीप्यमान नक्षत्र हैं। उनके दोहे आज भी लोगों के कंठ में जीवित हैं। ऐसा कौन हिंदी-प्रेमी होगा जिसे उनके दस-पाँच दोहे याद न हों। उनके कितने ही दोहे तो लोकोक्तियों की तरह प्रयोग में लाएँ जाते हैं।
खानखाना अकबर के दरबार के सबसे बड़े दरबारी थे और तत्कालीन कोई भी अमीर या उभरा पद-मर्यादा या वैभव में उनसे टक्कर न ले सकता था। किंतु वे बड़े उदार हृदयव्यक्ति थे। स्वयं अच्छे कवि थे और कवियों का सम्मान ही नहीं, उनकी मुक्तहस्त से सहायता करते थे। इतने वैभवशाली, शक्तिमान और विद्वान तथा सुकवि होते हुए भी उनमें सज्जन सुलभ विनम्रता भी थी।
उनकी दानशीलता और विनम्रता से प्रभावित होकर गंग कवि नेएक बार उनसे यह दोहा कहा -
'सीखे कहाँ नवाब जू, ऐसी दैनी दैन।
ज्यों-ज्यों कर ऊँचौं कियौं, त्यों-त्यों नीचे नैन।।' 
खानखाना ने बड़ी सरलता से दोहे में ही उतर दिया -
'देनहार कोउ और है, देत रहत दिन-रैन।
लोग भरम हम पै करें, तासों नीचे नैन।।'
रहीम के समान ऊँचे व्यक्ति ही यह उतर दे सकते हैं।

साभार- इंटरनेट
मित्रों इस प्रसंग पर विचार करें तो अपने जीवन में उतारने योग्य जो बात दिखलाई पड़ती है, वो ये है कि हमें अपने जीवनकाल में विनम्रता का साथ कभी नहीं छोड़ना चाहिए भले ही हम सफलता के सर्वोच्च पायदान पर ही क्यों न हों।
यदि संक्षेप में कहा जाए तो भाई सुरेश जी का हस्ताक्षर- 'विनम्रता महानता का प्रतीक है।' ही इस प्रसंग का तत्व है।

----------


## Badtameez

> ख़ानख़ाना की विनम्रता :-
> 
> अब्दुर्रहीम खानखाना हिंदी काव्य जगत के दैदीप्यमान नक्षत्र हैं। उनके दोहे आज भी लोगों के कंठ में जीवित हैं। ऐसा कौन हिंदी-प्रेमी होगा जिसे उनके दस-पाँच दोहे याद न हों। उनके कितने ही दोहे तो लोकोक्तियों की तरह प्रयोग में लाएँ जाते हैं।
> खानखाना अकबर के दरबार के सबसे बड़े दरबारी थे और तत्कालीन कोई भी अमीर या उभरा पद-मर्यादा या वैभव में उनसे टक्कर न ले सकता था। किंतु वे बड़े उदार हृदयव्यक्ति थे। स्वयं अच्छे कवि थे और कवियों का सम्मान ही नहीं, उनकी मुक्तहस्त से सहायता करते थे। इतने वैभवशाली, शक्तिमान और विद्वान तथा सुकवि होते हुए भी उनमें सज्जन सुलभ विनम्रता भी थी।
> उनकी दानशीलता और विनम्रता से प्रभावित होकर गंग कवि नेएक बार उनसे यह दोहा कहा -
> 'सीखे कहाँ नवाब जू, ऐसी दैनी दैन।
> ज्यों-ज्यों कर ऊँचौं कियौं, त्यों-त्यों नीचे नैन।।' 
> खानखाना ने बड़ी सरलता से दोहे में ही उतर दिया -
> 'देनहार कोउ और है, देत रहत दिन-रैन।
> ...


बेन जी!
आपने कविवर रहीम जी का उदाहरण देकर आपने मेरे मन की बात छीन ली।

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों आज की हमारी कहानी एक कहानी न होकर एक ऐसी घटना को बयां करता किस्सा है जो मानव मस्तिष्क को कुछ सोचने के लिए मजबूर कर देता है। यहाँ यदि मैं लेखक का नाम न लिखूँ तो निश्चित ही बेईमानी होगी, दीपिका जोशी जी ने यह वाकया शब्दों में पिरोया है।

दादी की मीठी चिज्जी :-


एक दिन मुंबई के लोकल ट्रेन में सफ़र कर रही थी। दोपहर का समय था इसलिए ज़्यादा भीड़ नहीं थी, सो बैठने के लिए जगह भी मिल गई। सामने वाले बेंच पर एक बहुत ही बुड्ढी औरत बैठी थी। सारा बदन झुर्रियों से भरा, बिना दाँत का मुँह भी गोल-गोल, सफ़ेद बालों का सुपारी जितना जूड़ा, और हाथ में एक थैला था जिसमें चिप्स, नमकीन, कुछ मिठाइयों के पैकेट। शायद अपने नाती-पोतों के लिए ये सब चीज़ें ले जा रही हैं दादी जी... सोचकर ये बात बड़ी मज़ेदार लगी।
एक दो स्टेशन जाने के बाद वो दादी उठी, हाथ-पैर थरथर काँप रहे थे, बैठे हुए लोगों का कंधा और जो भी सहारा मिले, पकड़-पकड़कर आगे बढ़ने लगी।मैं हैरान तब हुई जब वह बुढ्ढी औरत अपनी धीमी गहराती आवाज़ में कहने लगी, ''चिप्स, मिठाई ले लो, अपने बच्चों को खुश करो।''
जब तक मेरे कान पर वो शब्द पड़े, दादी काफ़ी आगे निकल चुकी थी। वहाँ भी उसका चिप्सले लो. . मिठाई ले लो. . .चल ही रहा था। मेरे मन में आया कि एक कोई चीज़ इससे ख़रीदनी चाहिए। लेकिन मुझे अगले स्टेशन पर उतरना था और वह औरत मुझसे काफ़ी दूर निकल गईथी। समय बहुत कम था, शायद उतनी देर में कोई चीज़ लेना और पैसे चुकता करना संभव नहीं था। फिर यह भी लगा कि 'क्या करना अपना बोझ बढ़ा कर,पहले ही मेरा थैला समान से ठसा-ठस भरा हुआ है,  और मैं चुप बैठी स्टेशन की राह देखने लगी। जहाँ मैं बैठी थी वहाँ से दूर दिखाई दिया कि एक आभिजात्य घराने की सी लगती महिला ने काफ़ी समान उससे ख़रीद कर उस दादी को जीवन-यापन के इस कठिन कार्य में मदद कर दी। वह देखकर मुझे अच्छा तो लगा, पर खुद को कोसती रही कि अगर मैंने भी दो प्यार भरे बोल बोल के उसकी दुखभरी ज़िंदगी में कुछ तो खुशी दी होती तो शायद मैं उस खुशी को ज़िंदगी भर अपने दिल में सँजो कर रख सकती।
आज भी मुझे उस दादी से मिलने की बड़ी ख्वाहिश है। उसके पास से चिज्जी ले कर अपने बेटे को 'दादी की चिज्जी' कहकर खिलाना चाहती हूँ क्योंकि बातों ही बातों में मैंने उसे दादी के बारे में काफ़ी बताया था (शायद यह सोचकर कि जो ग़लती मैंने की, मेरा बेटा आगे ज़िंदगी में नकरें)। यदि आपको भी ऐसी दादी कहीं नज़र आए तो इधर-उधर कुछ भी सोचे बिना मदद का हाथ आगे बढ़ाएँगे ना? उसे जरूरत है हमारे दो मीठे बोलों की, मदद के हाथों की, शायद सहानुभूति उस जैसी खुद्दार को पसंद ना भी आए। मैंने ग़लती की है, आप न करिए!!

इंटरनेट से उद्धृत!

मित्रों अब इस प्रसंग पर विचार करने की बारी आती है, कि हमने इससे क्या सीखा? इस प्रसंग में ऐसी कौनसी शिक्षा है जिसे हमें अपने जीवन में लागू करना चाहिए? जैसा कि मित्रों मैंने पहले कहा है, यह घटना हमें कुछ सोचने के लिए विवश करती है, कि क्या इन वृद्धजनोँ की संतान इस लायक भी नहीं है कि बुढापे में उनका सहारा बन सके? क्या हम लोग, जिनका उस वृद्धा दादी (सभी वृद्धजनोँ) से कोई नाता नहीं है, केवल और केवल सहानुभूति जताकर अपना कर्त्तव्य पूरा समझें? कल जब हम लोगों की भी यही अवस्था होगी तो क्या हम भी अपने लिए ऐसा ही जीवन चाहेंगे?
मित्रों यदि संवेदनशीलता से सोचा जाए तो इन प्रश्नों के उत्तर में ही आज के प्रसंग का तत्व भी छिपा है।

----------


## aman009

अच्छी कहानी है समीर भाई की / धन्यवाद कहना चाहूँगा  उन्हें

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी को अच्छे सूत्र की अगुआई साथ ही साथ बेन टेन भाई को अच्छी पोस्ट के लिये बधाई





> सुन्दर ढंग से सूत्र आगे बढ रहा है। मित्रों को बधाई!


धन्यवाद चाँद जी और सुरेश जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> अच्छी कहानी है समीर भाई की / धन्यवाद कहना चाहूँगा  उन्हें


धन्यवाद मित्र अमन जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

*वास्तविकता – प्रश्न एक उत्तर अनेक* *


वास्तविकता का बोध मस्तिष्क के स्तर और व्यक्ति की सोच पर निर्भर करता है. कुछ उदाहरण प्रस्तुत हैं – 

1 व्यास ने चार्वाक से पूछा – चार्वाक! क्या कभी तुमने यह अनुभव किया है कि तुम कहाँ से आए हो, कहाँ तुम्हें जाना है और इस जीवन का उद्देश्य क्या है? 

चार्वाक का उत्तर था – मैं अपने चाचा जी के घर से आया हूँ, और बाजार जा रहा हूँ. मेरा उद्देश्य है अच्छी सी ताजी मछली खरीदना. 


2 यही प्रश्न नारायण ने सुरेश से पूछा. सुरेश का उत्तर था: 

मैं अपने अभिभावकों से इस जगत् में आया हूँ. भाग्य जहाँ ले जाएगा, वहाँ मुझे जाना है. जो मुझे मिला है उससे अधिक इस संसार को अर्पित करूं यह मेरे जीवन का उद्देश्य है. 

  3 और जब यही बात गोविंदप्पा ने शंकर से पूछा तो शंकर जा जवाब था – मैं संपूर्णता से आया हूँ और संपूर्णता में ही वापस लौटना है. और जीवन की इस यात्रा में पग-दर-पग संपूर्णता को महसूस करना ही मेरे जीवन का उद्देश्य है. 

 4 बुद्ध के प्रश्न पर महाकश्शप का प्रत्युत्तर था – मैं शून्य से आया हूँ, शून्य में मुझे जाना है और मेरे जीवन का उद्देश्य भी शून्य ही है. 

 अष्टावक्र ने जनक से जब यही प्रश्न पूछा तो जनक ने जवाब दिया – मैं न तो आया हूँ, न कहीं जाऊंगा. और न ही कोई उद्देश्य है. 

6 कृष्ण मुस्कुराए, और कुछ नहीं पूछे. भीष्म मुस्कुराए और कोई जवाब नहीं दिए. 
सत्य के बोध के लिए हर एक का दृष्टकोण अलग होता है.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जीवन को किसने समझा* *

“पथ क्या है?” 

“दैनंदिनी जीवन ही पथ है.” 

“क्या इसे समझा जा सकता है?” 

“यदि आप इसे समझने की जितनी कोशिश करेंगे, तो आप इससे उतना ही दूर जाते जाएंगे.”*

----------


## shakti36

> *वास्तविकता – प्रश्न एक उत्तर अनेक* *
> 
> 
> वास्तविकता का बोध मस्तिष्क के स्तर और व्यक्ति की सोच पर निर्भर करता है. कुछ उदाहरण प्रस्तुत हैं – 
> 
> 1 व्यास ने चार्वाक से पूछा – चार्वाक! क्या कभी तुमने यह अनुभव किया है कि तुम कहाँ से आए हो, कहाँ तुम्हें जाना है और इस जीवन का उद्देश्य क्या है? 
> 
> चार्वाक का उत्तर था – मैं अपने चाचा जी के घर से आया हूँ, और बाजार जा रहा हूँ. मेरा उद्देश्य है अच्छी सी ताजी मछली खरीदना. 
> 
> ...


*समीर भाई आप ने मेरा दिल जीत लिया भाई / भगवान आप के रास्ते के हर काँटें हरण करें यही कामना करता हूँ मित्र*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ऐसी कितनी चीजें हैं जिनके बिना मेरा जीवन आराम से कट रहा है* *

सुकरात का ऐसा मानना था कि बुद्धिमान लोग सहज रूप से मितव्ययी जीवन व्यतीत करते हैं। 

यद्यपि वे स्वयं जूते नहीं खरीदते थे पर प्रायः बाजार में जाकर दुकानों में सजाकर रखे गए जूते व अन्य चीजों को देखना पसंद करते थे। 

जब उनके एक मित्र ने इसका कारण पूछा तो वे बोले - "मैं वहां जाना इसलिये पसंद करता हूं ताकि मैं यह जान सकूं कि ऐसी कितनी चीजें हैं जिनके बिना मेरा जीवन आराम से कट रहा है। "*

----------


## Sameerchand

*शेर और डॉल्फिन* *

समुद्र के तट पर चहलकदमी करते हुए शेर ने एक डॉल्फिन को लहरों के साथ अठखेलियाँ करते हुए देखा। उसने डॉल्फिन से कहा कि वे दोनों अच्छे मित्र बन सकते हैं। 

"मैं जंगल का राजा हूँ और सागर पर तुम्हारा निर्विवाद राज है। यदि संभव हो तो हम दोनों एक अच्छा मित्रतापूर्ण गठजोड़ कर सकते हैं।" 

डॉल्फिन ने उसका प्रस्ताव स्वीकार कर लिया। उनकी मित्रता होने के कुछ ही दिनों बाद शेर की भिडंत जंगली भैंसे से हो गयी। उसने डॉल्फिन को मदद के लिए पुकारा। डॉल्फिन भी शेर की मदद करना चाहती थी परंतु वह चाहकर भी समुद्र के बाहर नहीं जा सकती थी। शेर ने डॉल्फिन को धोखेबाज करार दिया। 

डॉल्फिन ने कहा - "मुझे दोष मत दो। प्रकृति को दोष दो। भले ही मैं समुद्र में कितनी भी ताकतवर हूँ, पर मेरी प्रकृति मुझे समुद्र के बाहर जाने से रोकती है।" 

"ऐसे मित्र का चुनाव करना चाहिए जो न सिर्फ आपकी मदद करने का इच्छुक हो 

बल्कि ऐसा करने में सक्षम भी हो।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *समीर भाई आप ने मेरा दिल जीत लिया भाई / भगवान आप के रास्ते के हर काँटें हरण करें यही कामना करता हूँ मित्र*


धन्यवाद शक्ति जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## groopji

> *राजा से तो बेहतर वृक्ष है**
> 
> एक लड़का आम के वृक्ष पर पत्थर मारकर आम तोड़ने का प्रयास कर रहा था। गलती से एक पत्थर अपने लक्ष्य से भटककर वहां से गुजर रहे राजा को लगा। राजा के सैनिकों ने दौड़कर उस लड़के को पकड़ लिया और उसे राजा के समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया ।
> 
> राजा ने कहा -"इसके लिए तुम सजा के भागीदार हो। ............ताकि फिर कभी कोई राजा के ऊपर पत्थर फेंकने की हिम्मत न करे, अन्यथा ऐसे तो शासन चलाना मुश्किल हो जाएगा।"
> 
> लड़के ने विनयपूर्वक उत्तर दिया - "हे वीर एवं न्यायप्रिय राजन, जब मैंने आम के वृक्ष पर पत्थर मारा तो मुझे उपहार स्वरूप मीठे रसीले फल खाने को मिले और जब आपको पत्थर लगा तो आप मुझे दंड दे रहे हैं....आप से भला तो वृक्ष है।"
> 
> राजा का सिर शर्म से झुक गया।
> *


मैंने अभी यहाँ तक ही सूत्र को पढ़ा पर मन आनंदमय हो उठा आपको ++

----------


## nitin9935

> *शेर और डॉल्फिन* *
> 
> समुद्र के तट पर चहलकदमी करते हुए शेर ने एक डॉल्फिन को लहरों के साथ अठखेलियाँ करते हुए देखा। उसने डॉल्फिन से कहा कि वे दोनों अच्छे मित्र बन सकते हैं। 
> 
> "मैं जंगल का राजा हूँ और सागर पर तुम्हारा निर्विवाद राज है। यदि संभव हो तो हम दोनों एक अच्छा मित्रतापूर्ण गठजोड़ कर सकते हैं।" 
> 
> डॉल्फिन ने उसका प्रस्ताव स्वीकार कर लिया। उनकी मित्रता होने के कुछ ही दिनों बाद शेर की भिडंत जंगली भैंसे से हो गयी। उसने डॉल्फिन को मदद के लिए पुकारा। डॉल्फिन भी शेर की मदद करना चाहती थी परंतु वह चाहकर भी समुद्र के बाहर नहीं जा सकती थी। शेर ने डॉल्फिन को धोखेबाज करार दिया। 
> 
> डॉल्फिन ने कहा - "मुझे दोष मत दो। प्रकृति को दोष दो। भले ही मैं समुद्र में कितनी भी ताकतवर हूँ, पर मेरी प्रकृति मुझे समुद्र के बाहर जाने से रोकती है।" 
> ...


बहुत सुन्दर समीर भाई क्या बात  कही है

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत ही सुन्दर। जीवन में उतारने योग्य बात।

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

बहुत ही सुन्दर। जीवन में उतारने योग्य बात। :)

----------


## satya_anveshi

दीपों की बातें
--
एक बार की बात है, दीपावली की शाम थी, मैं दिये सजा ही रहा था कि एक ओर से दीपों के बात करने की आवाज़ सुनाई दी।
मैंने ध्यान लगा कर सुना। चार दीपक आपस में बात कर रहे थे। कुछ अपनी सुना रहे थे कुछ दूसरों की सुन रहे थे। पहला दीपक बोला, 'मैं हमेशा बड़ा बनना चाहता था, सुंदर, आकर्षक और चिकना घड़ा बनना चाहता था पर क्या करूँ ज़रा-सा दिया बन गया।'
दूसरा दीपक बोला, 'मैं भी अच्छी भव्य मूर्ति बन कर किसी अमीर के घर जाना चाहता था। उनके सुंदर, सुसज्जित आलीशान घर की शोभा बढ़ाना चाहता था। पर क्या करूँ मुझे कुम्हार ने छोटा-सा दिया बना दिया।'
तीसरा दीपक बोला, 'मुझे बचपन से ही पैसों से बहुत प्यार है काश मैं गुल्लक बनता तो हर समय पैसों में रहता।'
चौथा दीपक चुपचाप उनकी बातें सुन रहा था। अपनी बारी आने पर मुस्करा कर अत्यंत विनम्र स्वर में कहने लगा, 'एक राज़ की बात मैं आपको बताता हूँ, कुछ उद्देश्य रख कर आगे पूर्ण मेहनत से उसे हासिल करने के लिए प्रयास करना सही है लेकिन यदि हम असफल हुए तो भाग्य को कोसने में कहीं भी समझदारी नहीं हैं। यदि हम एक जगह असफल हो भी जाते हैं तो और द्वार खुलेंगे। जीवन में अवसरों की कमी नहीं हैं, एक गया तो आगे अनेक मिलेंगे। अब यही सोचो, दीपों का पर्व - दिवाली आ रहा है, हमें सब लोगखरीद लेंगे, हमें पूजा घर में जगह मिलेगी, कितने घरों की हम शोभा बढ़ाएँगे।'

इंटरनेट से उद्धृत!

दोस्तों! पुराने लोग कहकर गए हैं कि अच्छी सीख जहाँ से भी सीखने को मिले उसे तत्काल और बेझिझक आत्मसात कर लेना चाहिए। इस प्रसंग में हमें चौथे दीपक की बात से जीवन की अनमोल शिक्षा मिलती है। यदि कथा के सार की बात करें तो-
'दोस्तों! जहाँ भी रहो, जैसे भी रहो, हर हाल में खुश रहो, द्वेष मिटाओ, चौथे दीपक की ही तरह जीवन को सकारात्मक चश्मे से देखो।  खुद जलकर भी दूसरों में प्रकाश फैलाओ, नाचो गाओ, और खुशी-खुशी जिंदगी जीयो।'

----------


## satya_anveshi

समीर भाई जी आपने अत्यंत उत्कृष्ट कथा प्रस्तुत की है। भाई आपने सूत्र की तरफ पुनः ध्यान दिया, आपका धन्यवाद और हाँ मेरी ओर से सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन), आपको बाद में।

----------


## Sameerchand

> मैंने अभी यहाँ तक ही सूत्र को पढ़ा पर मन आनंदमय हो उठा आपको ++





> बहुत सुन्दर समीर भाई क्या बात  कही है





> बहुत ही सुन्दर। जीवन में उतारने योग्य बात।





> बहुत ही सुन्दर। जीवन में उतारने योग्य बात। :)


धन्यवाद मित्र  ग्रुप जी, नितिन जी, सुरेश जी और सीसवाल जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

मित्र ग्रुप जी, आपका रेपो मेरे लिए अत्यंत सम्मान की बात हैं, इसके लिए आपको बहुत ही आभार......

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई जी आपने अत्यंत उत्कृष्ट कथा प्रस्तुत की है। भाई आपने सूत्र की तरफ पुनः ध्यान दिया, आपका धन्यवाद और हाँ मेरी ओर से सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन), आपको बाद में।


मित्र बेन टेन जी, आपने इस सूत्र में अपने द्वारा कहानिया प्रस्तुत कर इस सूत्र में चार चाँद लगा दिए हैं.. आपकी उत्तम कहानियों की प्रस्तुति के लिए आपको धन्यवाद......

----------


## draculla

> *शेर और डॉल्फिन* *
> 
> समुद्र के तट पर चहलकदमी करते हुए शेर ने एक डॉल्फिन को लहरों के साथ अठखेलियाँ करते हुए देखा। उसने डॉल्फिन से कहा कि वे दोनों अच्छे मित्र बन सकते हैं। 
> 
> "मैं जंगल का राजा हूँ और सागर पर तुम्हारा निर्विवाद राज है। यदि संभव हो तो हम दोनों एक अच्छा मित्रतापूर्ण गठजोड़ कर सकते हैं।" 
> 
> डॉल्फिन ने उसका प्रस्ताव स्वीकार कर लिया। उनकी मित्रता होने के कुछ ही दिनों बाद शेर की भिडंत जंगली भैंसे से हो गयी। उसने डॉल्फिन को मदद के लिए पुकारा। डॉल्फिन भी शेर की मदद करना चाहती थी परंतु वह चाहकर भी समुद्र के बाहर नहीं जा सकती थी। शेर ने डॉल्फिन को धोखेबाज करार दिया। 
> 
> डॉल्फिन ने कहा - "मुझे दोष मत दो। प्रकृति को दोष दो। भले ही मैं समुद्र में कितनी भी ताकतवर हूँ, पर मेरी प्रकृति मुझे समुद्र के बाहर जाने से रोकती है।" 
> ...


मैंने इस सूत्र के कुछ पेज पढ़े है लेकिन यह बोध कथा मुझे अच्छी लगी.
समीर भी इस कथा संग्रह के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Sameerchand

> मैंने इस सूत्र के कुछ पेज पढ़े है लेकिन यह बोध कथा मुझे अच्छी लगी.
> समीर भी इस कथा संग्रह के लिए धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद मित्र द्रैकुल्ला भाई जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## satya_anveshi

निजी बदलाव
-

बात बहुत पुरानी है, यह एक कहानी है, कहीं से सुनी आज आपको सुनाता हूँ।
एक राजा था। वह अपनी बेटी से बेइंतहा प्यार करता था, उसकी हर इच्छा पूरी करता था। लेकिन बेटी को कभी महल के बाहर नहीं जाने देता था। बेटी महल के बाहर की दुनिया से अपरिचित थी।
एक दिन बेटी ने शहर देखने की इच्छा जताई। राजा के मना करने पर बेटी रूठ गई। राजा चिंता में पड़ गए। फूल-सी बेटी, कभी पैदल ज़्यादा चली नहीं। महल की नर्म चटाइयों पर रहने वाले कोमल पैर पथरीली सड़कों पर कैसे चलेंगे? उस समय न तो आज जैसी कोई पक्की सड़क थी, न ही जूतों का जनम हुआ था। क्या किया जाए?
सोच-विचार के बाद राजा ने मंत्रियों को आदेश दिया की पूरी शहर की गलियों पर चमड़ेकी चादर बिछा दी जाए, ताकि राजकुमारी को चलने में तकलीफ़ न हो।
तभी एक दरबारी ने सुझाव दिया कि सारे शहर में चमड़ा बिछाने के बजाय क्यों न राजकुमारी के पैरों में चमड़ा पहना दिया जाए। इससे राजकुमारी के पैर भी सुरक्षित रहेंगे और काम भी आसान हो जाएगा। बात बड़ी सरलऔर तर्कपूर्ण है। 'दुनिया भर को अपने अनुकूल करने से बेहतर व आसान है निजी बदलाव।'

इंटरनेट से आभार सहित!

दोस्तों अक्सर देखने में आता हैं, यदि कहीं किसी मुद्दे मेरी सोच मेरे परिवारजनोँ या मित्रों से भिन्न होती है तो मैं अपनी सोच में आंशिक परिवर्तन की बजाय यह चाहता हूँ कि वे लोग मुझ से सहमत हों। कई बार ऐसी स्थिति मंच पर भी देखने को मिली होगी। इस प्रसंग के अनुसार ऐसी स्थिति में हमें यह चाहिए, कि हम दूसरों को खुद के अनुसार बदलने की जगह उनके अनुसार खुद को बदल लें, लेकिन इसका मतलब कदापि यह नहीं है कि हम अन्याय के साथ भी समझौता कर लें।

----------


## Badtameez

> निजी बदलाव
> -
> 
> बात बहुत पुरानी है, यह एक कहानी है, कहीं से सुनी आज आपको सुनाता हूँ।
> एक राजा था। वह अपनी बेटी से बेइंतहा प्यार करता था, उसकी हर इच्छा पूरी करता था। लेकिन बेटी को कभी महल के बाहर नहीं जाने देता था। बेटी महल के बाहर की दुनिया से अपरिचित थी।
> एक दिन बेटी ने शहर देखने की इच्छा जताई। राजा के मना करने पर बेटी रूठ गई। राजा चिंता में पड़ गए। फूल-सी बेटी, कभी पैदल ज़्यादा चली नहीं। महल की नर्म चटाइयों पर रहने वाले कोमल पैर पथरीली सड़कों पर कैसे चलेंगे? उस समय न तो आज जैसी कोई पक्की सड़क थी, न ही जूतों का जनम हुआ था। क्या किया जाए?
> सोच-विचार के बाद राजा ने मंत्रियों को आदेश दिया की पूरी शहर की गलियों पर चमड़ेकी चादर बिछा दी जाए, ताकि राजकुमारी को चलने में तकलीफ़ न हो।
> तभी एक दरबारी ने सुझाव दिया कि सारे शहर में चमड़ा बिछाने के बजाय क्यों न राजकुमारी के पैरों में चमड़ा पहना दिया जाए। इससे राजकुमारी के पैर भी सुरक्षित रहेंगे और काम भी आसान हो जाएगा। बात बड़ी सरलऔर तर्कपूर्ण है। 'दुनिया भर को अपने अनुकूल करने से बेहतर व आसान है निजी बदलाव।'
> 
> ...


अन्त में आपने बहुत सही बात कही है बेन भाई।

----------


## Badtameez

चलिए एक कहानी मैं भी सुनाता हूँ।इसमें पता चलेगा कि जरूरत से अधिक अपव्य नहीं करना चाहिए।
       'अपव्यय करना ठीक नहीं'
.
एक बार एक मारवाङी सेठ महात्मा गाँधी जी से मिलने आयें। वह मारवाङी वेशभूषा में थे और सिर पर बङी सी पगङी बांधे हुए थे।
गांधी जी से बातचीत के दौरान ही वे पूछ बैठें- '' देश भर में लोग आप ही के नाम पर गाँधी टोपी पहनते हैं, किन्तु आप नहीं पहनते, ऐसा क्यों? ''
गांधी जी बोले- '' आप ठीक कहते हैं, तनिक  अपनी पगङी उतार कर तो देखिए,इतने लम्बे कपङे में से कम से कम 20 टोपियां बन सकती हैं। अब बीस टोपियों का कपङा यदि अकेले आप ही पहन लेंगे तो 19 लोगों को तो बिना टोपी के ही रहना होगा न। उन 19 लोगों में मैं भी एक हूँ।''
अपव्यय अन्य व्यक्तियों को उनके हिस्से से वंचित कर देती है मित्रों।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> चलिए एक कहानी मैं भी सुनाता हूँ।इसमें पता चलेगा कि जरूरत से अधिक अपव्य नहीं करना चाहिए।
>        'अपव्यय करना ठीक नहीं'
> .
> एक बार एक मारवाङी सेठ महात्मा गाँधी जी से मिलने आयें। वह मारवाङी वेशभूषा में थे और सिर पर बङी सी पगङी बांधे हुए थे।
> गांधी जी से बातचीत के दौरान ही वे पूछ बैठें- '' देश भर में लोग आप ही के नाम पर गाँधी टोपी पहनते हैं, किन्तु आप नहीं पहनते, ऐसा क्यों? ''
> गांधी जी बोले- '' आप ठीक कहते हैं, तनिक  अपनी पगङी उतार कर तो देखिए,इतने लम्बे कपङे में से कम से कम 20 टोपियां बन सकती हैं। अब बीस टोपियों का कपङा यदि अकेले आप ही पहन लेंगे तो 19 लोगों को तो बिना टोपी के ही रहना होगा न। उन 19 लोगों में मैं भी एक हूँ।''
> अपव्यय अन्य व्यक्तियों को उनके हिस्से से वंचित कर देती है मित्रों।


सुरेश भाई जी निश्चित ही आपने कम शब्दों का उपयोग करते हुए बड़ी बात सामने रखी है।

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश भाई जी निश्चित ही आपने कम शब्दों का उपयोग करते हुए बड़ी बात सामने रखी है।


बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद बेन जी। आपका भी कार्य सराहनीय है।

----------


## Sameerchand

> निजी बदलाव
> -
> 
> बात बहुत पुरानी है, यह एक कहानी है, कहीं से सुनी आज आपको सुनाता हूँ।
> एक राजा था। वह अपनी बेटी से बेइंतहा प्यार करता था, उसकी हर इच्छा पूरी करता था। लेकिन बेटी को कभी महल के बाहर नहीं जाने देता था। बेटी महल के बाहर की दुनिया से अपरिचित थी।
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
> इससे राजकुमारी के पैर भी सुरक्षित रहेंगे और काम भी आसान हो जाएगा। बात बड़ी सरलऔर तर्कपूर्ण है। 'दुनिया भर को अपने अनुकूल करने से बेहतर व आसान है निजी बदलाव।'
> 
> ...





> चलिए एक कहानी मैं भी सुनाता हूँ।इसमें पता चलेगा कि जरूरत से अधिक अपव्य नहीं करना चाहिए।
>        'अपव्यय करना ठीक नहीं'
> .
> एक बार एक मारवाङी सेठ महात्मा गाँधी जी से मिलने आयें। वह मारवाङी वेशभूषा में थे और सिर पर बङी सी पगङी बांधे हुए थे।
> गांधी जी से बातचीत के दौरान ही वे पूछ बैठें- '' देश भर में लोग आप ही के नाम पर गाँधी टोपी पहनते हैं, किन्तु आप नहीं पहनते, ऐसा क्यों? ''
> गांधी जी बोले- '' आप ठीक कहते हैं, तनिक  अपनी पगङी उतार कर तो देखिए,इतने लम्बे कपङे में से कम से कम 20 टोपियां बन सकती हैं। अब बीस टोपियों का कपङा यदि अकेले आप ही पहन लेंगे तो 19 लोगों को तो बिना टोपी के ही रहना होगा न। उन 19 लोगों में मैं भी एक हूँ।''
> अपव्यय अन्य व्यक्तियों को उनके हिस्से से वंचित कर देती है मित्रों।


*धन्यवाद बेन टेन जी और सुरेश जी आपका, इतनी अच्छी कहानी के लिए............*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मैं कैसे बताऊँ...* *

नसरूद्दीन एक बार एक किचन गार्डन में दीवार फांद कर घुस गया और अपने साथ लाए बोरे में आराम से जी भर कर जो भी मिला सब फल सब्जी तोड़ कर भरने लगा. 

इतने में माली ने उसे देखा और दौड़ता हुआ आया और चिल्लाया – 

“ये तुम क्या कर रहे हो?” 

“मैं चक्रवात में फंसकर उड़ गया था और यहाँ टपक पड़ा” 

“और ये सब्जियाँ किसने तोड़ीं?” 

“तूफ़ान में उड़ने से बचने के लिए मैंने इन सब्जियों को पकड़ लिया था तो ये टूट गईं.” 

“अच्छा, तो वो बोरे में भरी सब्जियाँ क्या हैं?” 

“मैं भी तो यही सोच रहा था जब तुमने मेरा ध्यान अभी खींचा.”*

----------


## Badtameez

> *धन्यवाद बेन टेन जी और सुरेश जी आपका, इतनी अच्छी कहानी के लिए............*


आपको भी धन्यवाद समीर जी।

----------


## Badtameez

> *मैं कैसे बताऊँ...* *
> 
> नसरूद्दीन एक बार एक किचन गार्डन में दीवार फांद कर घुस गया और अपने साथ लाए बोरे में आराम से जी भर कर जो भी मिला सब फल सब्जी तोड़ कर भरने लगा. 
> 
> इतने में माली ने उसे देखा और दौड़ता हुआ आया और चिल्लाया – 
> 
> “ये तुम क्या कर रहे हो?” 
> 
> “मैं चक्रवात में फंसकर उड़ गया था और यहाँ टपक पड़ा” 
> ...


हा हा हा .................

----------


## Sameerchand

*मित्र बनाओ और तबाह करो* *

सिविल वॉर के दौरान अमेरिकी राष्ट्रपति लिंकन दक्षिणी इलाके में रहने वाले व्यक्तियों को शत्रु कहने के बजाए गुमराह व्यक्ति कहकर संबोधित किया करते थे। 

एक बुजुर्ग एवं उग्र देशभक्ति महिला ने लिंकन को यह कहते हुए फटकार लगायी कि वे अपने शत्रु को तबाह करने के बजाए उनके प्रति नरम रवैया अपना रहे हैं। 

लिंकन ने उस महिला को उत्तर दिया - "ऐसा आप कैसे कह सकती हैं मैंडम! क्या मैं अपने शत्रुओं को उस समय तबाह नहीं करता, जब मैं उन्हें अपना मित्र बना लेता हूँ।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मुझ पर भरोसा है या गधे पर?* *

एक बार एक किसान मुल्ला के पास आया और उसका गधा दोपहर के लिए उधार मांगा ताकि वो अपने खेत पर कुछ सामान ढो सके. 

मुल्ला ने जवाब दिया - “मेरे मित्र, मैं हमेशा तुम्हें खेतों में काम करते देखता हूँ, और खुश होता हूं. तुम फसलें पैदा करते हो और हम सब उसका उपयोग करते हैं, यह वास्तविक समाज सेवा है. मेरा दिल भी तुम्हारी सहायता करने को सदैव तत्पर रहता है. मैं हमेशा ख्वाब देखा करता था कि मेरा गधा तुम्हारे खेतों में उगाए गए फसलों को प्रेम पूर्वक ढो रहा है. आज तुम मुझसे गधा उधार मांग रहे हो यह मेरे लिए बेहद खुशी की बात है. मगर क्या करूं, मेरा गधा आज मेरे पास नहीं है. मैंने आज अपना गधा किसी और को उधार दे रखा है.” 

“ओ मुल्ला, कोई बात नहीं. मैं कोई अन्य व्यवस्था कर लूंगा. और मुझे तुम्हारे इन दयालु शब्दों और मेरे प्रति आपकी भावना से मुझे बेहद प्रसन्नता हुई. आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद” किसान ने कहा और वापस जाने लगा. 

इस बीच घर के पिछवाड़े से मुल्ला के गधे के रेंकने की आवाज आई. किसान रुक गया. उसने मुल्ला की ओर प्रश्नवाचक नजरों से देखा और कहा – “मुल्ला तुम तो कहते थे कि तुमने गधा किसी और को दे दिया है, पर वो तो पीछे बंधा हुआ है.” 

“अजीब आदमी हो तुम भी! तुम्हें मेरी बात पर यकीन होना चाहिए कि गधे के रेंकने पर?” मुल्ला ने किसान से पूछा!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*काना सांभर* *

एक काना सांभर समुद्र के किनारे घास चर रहा था। अपने आपको किसी संभावित हमले से बचाने के लिए वह अपनी नज़र हमेशा ज़मीन की ओर रखता था जबकि अपनी कानी आँख समुद्र की ओर रखता था क्योंकि उसे समुद्र की ओर से किसी हमले की आशंका नहीं थी। 

एक दिन कुछ नाविक उस ओर आए। जब उन्होंने सांभर को चरते हुए देखा तो आराम से उस पर निशाना साधकर अपना शिकार बना लिया। 

अंतिम आंहें भरते हुए सांभर बोला - "मैं भी कितना अभागा हूँ। मैंने अपना सारा ध्यान ज़मीन की ओर लगा रखा था जबकि समुद्र की ओर से मैं आश्वस्त था। पर अंत में शत्रु ने उसी ओर से हमला किया।"* *

"खतरा प्रायः उसी ओर से दस्तक देता है 

जिस ओर से आपने अपेक्षा न की हो।"*

----------


## Badtameez

> *काना सांभर* *
> 
> एक काना सांभर समुद्र के किनारे घास चर रहा था। अपने आपको किसी संभावित हमले से बचाने के लिए वह अपनी नज़र हमेशा ज़मीन की ओर रखता था जबकि अपनी कानी आँख समुद्र की ओर रखता था क्योंकि उसे समुद्र की ओर से किसी हमले की आशंका नहीं थी। 
> 
> एक दिन कुछ नाविक उस ओर आए। जब उन्होंने सांभर को चरते हुए देखा तो आराम से उस पर निशाना साधकर अपना शिकार बना लिया। 
> 
> अंतिम आंहें भरते हुए सांभर बोला - "मैं भी कितना अभागा हूँ। मैंने अपना सारा ध्यान ज़मीन की ओर लगा रखा था जबकि समुद्र की ओर से मैं आश्वस्त था। पर अंत में शत्रु ने उसी ओर से हमला किया।"* *
> 
> "खतरा प्रायः उसी ओर से दस्तक देता है 
> ...


सही बात बिल्कुल सही।

----------


## Sameerchand

> सही बात बिल्कुल सही।


सौरभ जी, आपने बिलकुल सही बात बोली....जिधर से हम आश्वस्त रहते हैं, खतरा हमेशा वही से दस्तक देता हैं.....

----------


## Badtameez

> सौरभ जी, आपने बिलकुल सही बात बोली....जिधर से हम आश्वस्त रहते हैं, खतरा हमेशा वही से दस्तक देता हैं.....


जी हां, और खतरा कहीं से भी आ सकता है ये भी बात है समीर जी,किन्तु हर समय खतरे की आशंका मन में नहीं रखना चाहिए।अन्यथा व्यक्ति मनोरोगी हो जाता है।

----------


## nitin9935

एक बुजुर्ग व्यक्ति काफी दूर से लकड़ियों का गट्ठर अपने सिर पर लादे चला आ रहा था। वह बुरी तरह थक चुका था। जब उससे बर्दाश्त नहीं हुआ तो उसने अपने बोझ को जमीन पर फेंक दिया और मृत्यु को इस दर्द से निजात दिलाने के लिए पुकारा।

अगले ही पल मृत्यु उसके समक्ष आ खड़ी हुयी और पूछने लगी कि वह क्या चाहता है?

बुजुर्ग व्यक्ति बोला - "मुझ पर सिर्फ इतनी कृपा करें कि यह लकड़ी का गट्ठर फिर से मेरे सिर पर रखने में सहायता कर दें।"

"*जीवन अत्यंत प्रिय होता है। हताशा में मृत्यु को पुकारना तो आसान है

परंतु वास्तव में मृत्यु का वरण करना बहुत कठिन।*"

----------


## nitin9935

एक बार जंगल के सभी जानवरों में यह बहस छिड़ गयी कि कौन सा जानवर सबसे ज्यादा बच्चे पैदा कर सकता है। जब विवाद शांत नहीं हुआ तो वे इसके निपटारे के लिए शेरनी के पास गए।

उन्होंने शेरनी से पूछा - "और तुम्हारे कितने बच्चे हैं?"

शेरनी ने तत्परतापूर्वक उत्तर दिया - "सिर्फ एक। लेकिन वह जंगल का राजा है।"

"*परिमाण से अधिक महत्त्वपूर्ण होती है गुणवत्ता*"(quality is more important than quantity)

----------


## nitin9935

दो दोस्त कहीं जा रहे थे. रास्ते में उनमें किसी बात पर झगड़ा हो गया. गर्मागर्मी में एक ने दूसरे को चांटा जड़ दिया. जिसने चांटा खाया, उसने दुःखी होकर रेत पर लिखा – “आज मेरे प्रिय मित्र ने मुझे दुःखी किया.”

वापसी में भी वे साथ थे. बीच रास्ते में नदी पड़ती थी. दोनों ने स्वच्छ बहती नदी में स्नान करने का मन बनाया. अचानक वह मित्र जिसने चांटा खाया था, भँवर में फंस कर डूबने लगा. उसके उसी मित्र ने जिसने चांटा मारा था, उसे बचाया.

जिसने चांटा खाया था, उसने खुश होकर एक चट्टान पर लिखा – “आज मेरे प्रिय मित्र ने मेरा जीवन बचाया.”
*
जब कोई आपको दुःखी करे, तो उसे रेत पर लिखें ताकि क्षमा करने वाली हवाएँ उसे मिटा दें. परंतु जब कोई आपके लिए अच्छा काम करे, तो उसे पत्थर पर लिखें ताकि वो आपकी स्मृतियों में सदैव बना रहे.*

----------


## nitin9935

एक नौजवान एक आश्रम में शिक्षा प्राप्त करने गया। लेकिन उसे आश्रम के अनुशासन बहुत कठिन लगे। आश्रम में नियमों का पालन अनिवार्य था। जल्द ही वह निराशा में डूब गया और उसने नदी में डूबकर आत्महत्या करने का इरादा कर लिया।

जब वह नदी में डूबने जा रहा था, तब उसने मार्ग में पत्थरों पर पड़े गोल निशानों को देखा। दरअसल नदी से पानी भरकर लौटते समय महिलायें जिस जगह पानी भरे घड़े रखा करती थीं, वहां के पत्थरों पर गोल निशान बन गए थे।

उस नौजवान को नियमित अभ्यास और दृढ़ इच्छा शक्ति का महत्त्व समझ में आ गया। नियमित आदतें ही हमारा चरित्र बन जाती हैं।

"*दृढ़ इच्छा शक्ति और नियमित अभ्यास ही जीवन में सर्वाधिक महत्त्वपूर्ण है।*'

----------


## nitin9935

*उत्कृष्टता को साझा करना*


एक किसान को हमेशा राज्य स्तरीय मेले में सर्वश्रेष्ठ मक्का उत्पादन के लिए पुरस्कार मिलता था। उसकी यह आदत थी कि वह अपने आसपास के किसानों को मक्के के सबसे अच्छे बीज बांट देता था।

जब उससे इसका कारण पूछा गया तो उसने कहा - "यह मेरे ही हित की बात है। हवा अपने साथ पराग कणों को उड़ा कर लाती है। यदि मेरे आसपास के किसान घटिया दर्जे के बीज का प्रयोग करेंगे तो इससे मेरी फसल को भी नुक्सान पहुँचेगा। इसीलिए मैं चाहता हूँ कि वे बेहतरीन गुणवत्ता के बीजों का प्रयोग करें।"

*जो कुछ भी आप दूसरों को देते हैं, अंततः वही आपको वापस मिलता है।

अतः यह आपके ही स्वार्थ की बात है कि आप स्वार्थरहित बनें।
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

नितिन भाई आपने लघु कथाओं के माध्यम से जीवन की कई वास्तविकताओं से रूबरू करवाया है आपको सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन)

----------


## nitin9935

> नितिन भाई आपने लघु कथाओं के माध्यम से जीवन की कई वास्तविकताओं से रूबरू करवाया है आपको सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन)


मित्र आप मेरी प्रस्तुत कथाओं के मर्म को समझे यही मेरे लिए सबसे बड़ा सम्मान है

----------


## satya_anveshi

पगडंडी
-
चौड़े रास्ते ने पास चलती पगडंडी से कहा -
"अरी पगडंडी, मेरे रहते मुझे तुम्हारा अस्तित्व अनावश्यक-सा जान पड़ता है। व्यर्थ ही तुम मेरे आगे-पीछे, जाल-सा बिछाए चलती हो!"
पगडंडी ने भोलेपन से कहा,"नहीं जानती, तुम्हारे रहते लोग मुझ पर क्यों चलते हैं। एक के बाद एक दूसरा चला। और फिर, तीसरा, इस तरह मेरा जन्म ही अनायास और अकारण हुआ है!"
रास्ते ने दर्प के साथ कहा,"मुझे तो लोगों ने बड़े यत्न से बनाया है, मैं अनेक शहरों-गावों को जोड़ता चला जाता हूँ!"
पगडंडी आश्चर्य से सुन रही थी। "सच?" उसने कहा, "मैं तो बहुत छोटी हूँ!"
तभी एक विशाल वाहन, घरघराकर रास्ते पर रुक गया। सामने पड़ी छोटी पुलिया के एक तरफ़ बोर्ड लगा था, "बड़े वाहन सावधान! पुलिया कमज़ोर है।"
वाहन, एक भरी हुई यात्री-गाड़ी थी, जो पुलिया पर से नहीं जा सकती थी। पूरी गाड़ी खाली करवाई गई। लोग पगडंडी पर चल पड़े। पगडंडी, पुलिया वाले सूखे नाले से जाकर, फिर उसी रास्ते से मिलती थी। उस पार, फिर यात्रियों को बैठाकर गाड़ी चल दी।
रास्ते ने एक गहरा नि:श्वास छोड़ा! "री, पगडंडी! आज मैं समझा छोटी से छोटी वस्तु, वक्त आने पर मूल्यवान बन जाती है।"

इंटरनेट से आभार सहित!

निश्चित रूप से दोस्तों जो काम एक छोटी सी सुई करती है, वो एक बड़ी, धारवाली, चमचमाती तलवार से नहीं किया जा सकता। कहने का तात्पर्य है संसार की हर एक वस्तु और जीव का इस संसार को गतिमान बनाए रखने में योगदान है, हम यह फैसला नहीं कर सकते की कौन ज्यादा महत्त्वपूर्ण है।

----------


## Badtameez

> एक बुजुर्ग व्यक्ति काफी दूर से लकड़ियों का गट्ठर अपने सिर पर लादे चला आ रहा था। वह बुरी तरह थक चुका था। जब उससे बर्दाश्त नहीं हुआ तो उसने अपने बोझ को जमीन पर फेंक दिया और मृत्यु को इस दर्द से निजात दिलाने के लिए पुकारा।
> 
> अगले ही पल मृत्यु उसके समक्ष आ खड़ी हुयी और पूछने लगी कि वह क्या चाहता है?
> 
> बुजुर्ग व्यक्ति बोला - "मुझ पर सिर्फ इतनी कृपा करें कि यह लकड़ी का गट्ठर फिर से मेरे सिर पर रखने में सहायता कर दें।"
> 
> "*जीवन अत्यंत प्रिय होता है। हताशा में मृत्यु को पुकारना तो आसान है
> 
> परंतु वास्तव में मृत्यु का वरण करना बहुत कठिन।*"


हां नितिन भाई सही बात हैं ।मरने को सब कहता है लेकिन मरता नहीं , डरता है।

----------


## Sameerchand

नितिन भाई और मित्र बेन टेन जी, आपकी द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया सचमुच में काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं. हर किसी के जीवन में उतरने लायक हैं. 

धन्यवाद, ऐसी कहानिया हम सब के सामने प्रश्तुत करने के लिए................

----------


## Sameerchand

*समर्पण और खुशहाली* *

एक बार एक राजा ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए एक प्रसिद्ध मठ पर गया. मठ में गुरु के अलावा बाकी सभी राजा को देख कर अति उत्साहित थे. 

राजा ने मठाधीश से अपने आने का मंतव्य बताया और कहा – गुरूदेव, मैं आपके ज्ञान व प्रसिद्ध मठ से बेहद प्रभावित हूँ, और मैं अपने राज्य में अपने शासन से खुशहाली लाना चाहता हूँ. कृपया कुछ दिशा दर्शन करें. 

गुरुदेव ने कहा –अच्छी बात है, मगर खुशहाली शासन व नियंत्रण से नहीं आती है, बल्कि सभी के अपने कार्यों के प्रति समर्पण से प्राप्त होती है. 

"अपने कार्य के प्रति समर्पण का भाव पैदा करें, खुशहाली, प्रगति स्वयमेव प्राप्त होगी"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*विजिटिंग कार्ड* *

चीनी के मैजी साम्राज्य काल में कैचू नामक चीनी ज़ैन विद्या के एक गुरू हुआ करते थे। वे क्योटो के एक किले में रहते थे। एक दिन क्योटो प्रांत के गर्वनर पहली बार उनसे मिलने आये। 

उन्होंने गुरूजी के शिष्य को अपना विज़िटंग कार्ड दिया जो शिष्य ने गुरूजी के समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया, जिस पर लिखा था “किटागाकी, गवर्नर ऑफ क्योटो” 

कार्ड को पढ़कर गुरूजी बोले - “मझे ऐसे किसी आदमी से नहीं मिलना। उससे कहो कि यहां से चला जाये।” 

इसके बाद शिष्य ने अफसोस जताते हुये वह विजिटिंग कार्ड गवर्नर को वापस कर दिया। 

गर्वनर ने बात समझते हुए कहा - “दरअसल मुझसे ही गलती हो गयी है।”यह कहकर उन्होंने “गवर्नर ऑफ क्योटो” शब्द काट दिये और पुनः वह कार्ड देते हुए कहा - “एक बार गुरूजी से फिर पूछ लो।” 

जब गुरूजी ने पुनः वह कार्ड देखा तो तत्परता से बोले - “अच्छा! किटागाकी आया है। उसे तुरंत बुलाओ, मैं उससे मिलना चाहता हूँ।*

----------


## Raman46

*कहानी बेसक छोटी है पर है बड़ी काम की चीज / ज्ञान से लबालब /*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण काम, व्यक्ति एवं समय**

एक शिष्य ने अपने गुरूजी से पूछा - "सबसे महत्तपूर्ण काम क्या है? सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण व्यक्ति कौन है तथा हमारे जीवन का सबसे बेहतरीन समय कौनसा है? 

गुरूजी ने उत्तर दिया - "इस समय तुम्हारे पास जो काम है, वही सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण है। वह व्यक्ति जिसके साथ तुम काम कर रहे हो (या जिसके लिये तुम काम कर रहे हो, जैसे - अध्यापक के लिये छात्र, चिकित्सक के लिये मरीज......) सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण व्यक्ति है तथा यह समय (वर्तमान) ही सबसे महत्वपूर्ण समय है। इसे व्यर्थ न जाने दो।"*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण काम, व्यक्ति एवं समय**एक शिष्य ने अपने गुरूजी से पूछा - "सबसे महत्तपूर्ण काम क्या है? सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण व्यक्ति कौन है तथा हमारे जीवन का सबसे बेहतरीन समय कौनसा है? गुरूजी ने उत्तर दिया - "इस समय तुम्हारे पास जो काम है, वही सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण है। वह व्यक्ति जिसके साथ तुम काम कर रहे हो (या जिसके लिये तुम काम कर रहे हो, जैसे - अध्यापक के लिये छात्र, चिकित्सक के लिये मरीज......) सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण व्यक्ति है तथा यह समय (वर्तमान) ही सबसे महत्वपूर्ण समय है। इसे व्यर्थ न जाने दो।"*


समीर भाई क्या बात कही है, आज के समय में हम लोग सबसे अधिक समय को व्यर्थ करते हैं। इस कथा से और भी अमूल्य जानकारी मिलती है।

----------


## Sameerchand

> *कहानी बेसक छोटी है पर है बड़ी काम की चीज / ज्ञान से लबालब /*


धन्यवाद मित्र रमण जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई क्या बात कही है, आज के समय में हम लोग सबसे अधिक समय को व्यर्थ करते हैं। इस कथा से और भी अमूल्य जानकारी मिलती है।


धन्यवाद मित्र बेन टेन जी, आपने बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कहानियो डालते रहो मित्रो इस तरह की कहानिया इस अंतर्जाल के महाजाल मैं भी कुछ सोचने पे मजबूर कर देती है, प्रस्तुत करने के लिए मित्रो का हार्दिक आभार, धन्यवाद

----------


## nitin9935

> हां नितिन भाई सही बात हैं ।मरने को सब कहता है लेकिन मरता नहीं , डरता है।


सौरभ भाई आप कथा का मर्म समझे जान कर अत्यंत हर्ष हुआ 



> नितिन भाई और मित्र बेन टेन जी, आपकी द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया सचमुच में काफी प्रेरणादायक हैं. हर किसी के जीवन में उतरने लायक हैं. 
> 
> धन्यवाद, ऐसी कहानिया हम सब के सामने प्रश्तुत करने के लिए................


आपका स्वागत है समीर भाई 



> *कहानी बेसक छोटी है पर है बड़ी काम की चीज / ज्ञान से लबालब /*


रमण जी उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आपका स्वागत है 



> कहानियो डालते रहो मित्रो इस तरह की कहानिया इस अंतर्जाल के महाजाल मैं भी कुछ सोचने पे मजबूर कर देती है, प्रस्तुत करने के लिए मित्रो का हार्दिक आभार, धन्यवाद


आपका स्वागत चंद्रशेखर जी

----------


## satya_anveshi

नियम सबके लिए है
-
बात सन 1885 की है। पूना के न्यू इंग्लिश हाईस्कूल में समारोह हो रहा था। प्रमुख द्वार पर एक स्वयंसेवक नियुक्त था, जिसे यह कर्तव्य-भार दिया गया था कि आनेवाले अतिथियों के निमंत्रण पत्र देखकर उन्हें सभा-स्थल पर यथास्थान बिठा दे। इस समारोह के मुख्य अतिथि थे मुख्य न्यायाधीश महादेव गोविंद रानडे। जैसे ही वह विद्यालय के द्वार पर पहुँचे, वैसे ही स्वयं सेवक ने उन्हें अंदर जाने से शालीनतापूर्वक रोक दिया और निमंत्रण-पत्र की माँग की।
"बेटे! मेरे पास तो निमंत्रण-पत्र नहीं हैं," रानडे ने कहा।
"क्षमा करें, तब आप अंदर प्रवेश न कर सकेंगे," स्वयंसेवक का नम्रतापूर्ण उत्तर था।
द्वार पर रानडे को देखकर स्वागत समिति के कई सदस्य आ गए और उन्हें अंदर मंच की ओर ले जाने का प्रयास करने लगे।पर स्वयंसेवक ने आगे बढ़कर कहा, "श्रीमान! मेरे कार्य में यदि स्वागत-समिति के सदस्य ही रोड़ा अटकाएँगे तो फिर मैं अपना कर्तव्य कैसे निभा सकूँगा? कोई भी अतिथि हो उसके पास निमंत्रण-पत्र होना ही चाहिए। भेद-भाव की नीति मुझसे नहीं बरती जाएगी।"
यह स्वयंसेवक आगे चलकर गोपाल कृष्ण गोखले के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुआ और देश की बड़ी सेवा की।

इंटरनेट से आभार सहित!

मित्रों यह एक बहुत ही आम बात है, लेकिन है बड़ी महत्त्व की। हमारी रोजमर्रा की जिंदगी में कई ऐसे अवसर आते हैं जब हम ऊँची सिफारिश के दम पर आम जन की सुविधा के लिए स्थापित नियमों का बड़ी शान से उल्लंघन करते हैं, मसलन कल को यदि ट्रैफ़िक हवलदार नियम तोड़ने के लिए मेरा चालान काटता है, तो मैं तुरंत बेशर्मी से जान पहचान के किसी अधिकारी को फोन लगाता हूँ। जबकि दोस्तों ऐसा नहीं होना चाहिए, घटना के तीनों पात्रों को इस प्रसंग से सबक लेना चाहिए, सबसे पहले तो मुझे यातायात नियम तोड़ने ही नहीं चाहिए, यदि गलती से ऐसा हो जाए तो सजा भी स्वीकारनी चाहिए। 2 अधिकारी को अपने ऊँचे पद का दुरुपयोग नहीं करना चाहिए, यदि मैं उसका घनिष्ठ भी क्यों न होऊं। 3 सिपाही को कथा के स्वयंसेवक की तरह नियमों के प्रति समर्पित होना चाहिए।
दोस्तों देश/ दुनिया की तस्वीर बदलने के लिए सर्वप्रथम हमें खुद को बदलना होगा।

----------


## Sameerchand

> नियम सबके लिए है
> -
> बात सन 1885 की है। पूना के न्यू इंग्लिश हाईस्कूल में समारोह हो रहा था। प्रमुख द्वार पर एक स्वयंसेवक नियुक्त था, जिसे यह कर्तव्य-भार दिया गया था कि आनेवाले अतिथियों के निमंत्रण पत्र देखकर उन्हें सभा-स्थल पर यथास्थान बिठा दे। इस समारोह के मुख्य अतिथि थे मुख्य न्यायाधीश महादेव गोविंद रानडे। जैसे ही वह विद्यालय के द्वार पर पहुँचे, वैसे ही स्वयं सेवक ने उन्हें अंदर जाने से शालीनतापूर्वक रोक दिया और निमंत्रण-पत्र की माँग की।
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .....................................
> 
> यह स्वयंसेवक आगे चलकर गोपाल कृष्ण गोखले के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुआ और देश की बड़ी सेवा की।
> 
> ...


काफी अच्छी और सीख देने वाली कहानी हैं मित्र बेन टेन जी...

आगे आपकी और भी कहानियों का इन्तजार रहेगा.......धन्यवाद....

----------


## Sameerchand

*मिट्टी का या सोने का?* *

कालिदास से एक बार राजा ने पूछा – कालिदास, ईश्वर ने आपको बुद्धि तो भरपूर दी है, मगर रूप-रंग देने में भी यदि ऐसी ही उदारता वे बरतते तो बात ही कुछ और होती. 

कालिदास ने राजा के व्यंग्यात्मक लहजे को पहचान लिया. कालिदास ने कुछ नहीं कहा, परंतु सेवक को पानी से भरे एक जैसे दो पात्र लाने को कहा – एक सोने का एक मिट्टी का. 

दोनों पात्र लाए गए. गर्मियों के दिन थे. कालिदास ने राजा से पूछा – राजन्! क्या आप बता सकते हैं कि इनमें से किस पात्र का पानी पीने के लिए उत्तम है? 

राजा ने छूटते ही उत्तर दिया – यह तो सीधी सी बात है, मिट्टी का. और फिर तुरंत उन्हें अहसास हुआ कि कालिदास क्या कहना चाहते हैं! 

"बाह्य रूपरंग सरसरी तौर पर लुभावना लग सकता है, मगर असली सुंदरता तो आंतरिक होती है. मिट्टी का घड़ा आपकी (वास्तविक) प्यास बुझा सकता है, सोने का घड़ा नहीं!"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*शहर के दरवाजे और जुबान पर ताले* *

एक समय एक राजा राज्य करता था जिसकी बुद्धिमत्ता, चातुर्य और राज्य कौशल चतुर्दिक प्रसिद्धि के शिखर पर था. राज्य धन्य-धान्य से परिपूर्ण था और चहुँओर खुशहाली का साम्राज्य था. 

राजा का वजीर एक बार राज्य भ्रमण पर निकला. यात्रा से वापस आकर उन्होंने राजा से कहा – राजन्! आपकी प्रसिद्धि चतुर्दिक है, दुनिया के तमाम अन्य राजा महाराजा आपकी बुद्धिमत्ता और राज्य कौशलता का लोहा मानते हैं, और चहुँओर लोग आपकी तारीफ करते हैं. राज्य भी धन्यधान्य से परिपूर्ण और खुशहाल है. मगर फिर भी कुछ लोग मुझे ऐसे मिले जो आपकी बुराई करते हैं, आपके बारे में फूहड़ चुटकुले सुनाते हैं और आपके बुद्धिमत्ता पूर्ण निर्णयों की खिल्ली उड़ाते हैं. ऐसा कैसे है राजन्? 

राजा ने मुस्कुराते हुए उत्तर दिया – राज्य की तमाम जनता को मालूम है कि राजा उनके लिए क्या करता है. रहा सवाल जबान का, तो मैं राज्य के बाहरी रास्तों पर बने हुए दरवाजों को तो बंद कर उन पर ताले लगवा सकता हूँ, मगर मनुष्य की जुबान पर नहीं. और उनकी ये जुबानें मुझे सदैव उत्तम कार्य करते रहने को प्रेरित करती रहती हैं कि शायद कभी उनकी जुबान बदल जाएँ.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*लीला* *
एक गुरू जी अपने शिष्यों को हिंदू मान्यताओं को समझाते हुये बोले - "सारा जगत प्रभु की लीला है, यानि यह संसार एक खेल है और यह ब्रहांड खेलकूद का मैदान है। आध्यात्म का लक्ष्य जीवन को एक खेल बनाना है। " 

एक शुद्धतावादी पर्यटक को उनकी बातें निरर्थक लगीं। वह बोला - " तो क्या कर्म का कोई महत्त्व नहीं है ?" 

गुरू जी उत्तर दिया - "जरूर है। लेकिन कोई कार्य तब आध्यात्मिक हो जाता है जब इसे खेल की तरह किया जाये। "*

----------


## Sameerchand

*नमक की सही कीमत* *

एक बार एक सुल्तान अपने लाव-लश्कर के साथ यात्रा पर था. यात्रा लंबी, कई दिनों की थी, और एक बार बीच पड़ाव में रसोई का नमक खत्म हो गया. 

रसोइये ने सुल्तान से फरियाद की कि उसके भंडार का नमक खत्म हो गया है. सुल्तान ने तुरंत अपने अपने एक सिपाही को बुलाया और पास के गांव के किराना दुकान से शीघ्र ही नमक लेकर आने को कहा. साथ ही सुल्तान ने सिपाही को रुपए देते हुए कहा कि नमक की वाजिब कीमत देकर ही लाना. 

सिपाही की प्रश्न-वाचक निगाहों को सुल्तान ताड़ गया. सुल्तान ने स्पष्ट किया – “तुम सुल्तान के सिपाही, चाहो तो सुल्तान के नाम पर मुफ़्त नमक ला सकते हो या फिर पैसा तो तुम्हारी जेब का नहीं, राजकोष का है ऐसा सोचकर अनाप-शनाप भाव से नमक ला सकते हो. मगर दोनों ही परिस्थिति में तुम गलत कार्य करोगे. 

जरा जरा सी बातें ही हमें बहुत कुछ सिखाती हैं. बूंद-बूंद से घट भरता है. आज तुम नमक की तुच्छ सी कीमत सही-सही अदा नहीं करोगे तो भविष्य में बड़े बड़े सौदे में सही कीमत कैसे लगाओगे? इसीलिए जाओ और सही कीमत देकर ही नमक लाओ.”*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *शहर के दरवाजे और जुबान पर ताले* *
> 
> एक समय एक राजा राज्य करता था जिसकी बुद्धिमत्ता, चातुर्य और राज्य कौशल चतुर्दिक प्रसिद्धि के शिखर पर था. राज्य धन्य-धान्य से परिपूर्ण था और चहुँओर खुशहाली का साम्राज्य था. 
> 
> राजा का वजीर एक बार राज्य भ्रमण पर निकला...
> 
> राज्य के बाहरी रास्तों पर बने हुए दरवाजों को तो बंद कर उन पर ताले लगवा सकता हूँ, मगर मनुष्य की जुबान पर नहीं. और उनकी ये जुबानें मुझे सदैव उत्तम कार्य करते रहने को प्रेरित करती रहती हैं कि शायद कभी उनकी जुबान बदल जाएँ.*


समीर भाई जी सबसे पहले उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद।
आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत यह कथा मुझे बेहद पसंद आई।

----------


## satya_anveshi

पुरानी नाक-
एक ग़रीब मनुष्य ने देवता से वर प्राप्त किया था। देवता संतुष्ट हो कर बोले तुम ये पासा लो। इस पाँसे को जिन किन्हीं तीन कामनाओं से तीन बार फेंकोगे वे तीनों पूरी हो जाएँगी।
वह आनंदोल्लासित हो घर जाकर अपनी स्त्री के साथ परामर्श करने लगा क्या वर माँगना चाहिए। स्त्री ने कहा धन दौलत माँगो किंतु पति ने कहा देखो हम दोनों की नाक चपटी है उसे देख कर लोग हमारी बड़ी हँसी करते हैं। अत: प्रथम बार पाँसा फेंक कर सुंदर नाक की प्रार्थना करनी चाहिए। किंतु स्त्री का मत वैसा नहीं था। अंत में दोनों में खूब तर्क प्रारंभ हुआ। आख़िर पति ने क्रोध में आकर यह कह कर पाँसा फेंक दिया - हमें सुंदर नाक मिले, सुंदर नाक मिले, सुंदर नाक मिले।
आश्चर्य! जैसे ही उसने पासा फेंका वैसे ही उसके शरीर में तीन नाकें उत्पन्न हो गईं। तब उसने देखा यह तो विपत्ति आ पड़ी। फिर उसने दूसरी बार पासा फेंक कर कहा नाक चली जाएँ। इस बार सभी नाकें चली गईं। साथ ही अपनी नाक भी चली गई।
अब शेष रहा एक वर, तब उन्होंने सोचा यदि इस बार पासा फेंक कर चपटी नाक के बदले में सुंदर नाक प्राप्त करें तो लोग अवश्य ही चपटी नाक के स्थान पर अच्छी नाक देख कर उसके बारे में पूछताछ करेंगे। फिर तो हमें सभी बातें बतानी पड़ेगी। तब वे हमें मूर्ख समझ कर हमारी और भी हँसी उडाएँगे। कहेंगे कि ये लोग ऐसे तीन वरों को प्राप्त कर के भी अपनी अवस्था की उन्नति नहीं कर सके। यह सोच कर उन्होंने पासा फेंक कर अपनी पुरानी चपटी नाक ही माँग ली।
ठीक ही है समझबूझ कर काम न करने वाले लोग अवसरों को अपने हाथ से यों ही गँवा देते हैं। उनका लाभ नहीं उठा पाते।

इंटरनेट से आभार सहित!

बिल्कुल सही बात है मित्रों, हमें अपने जीवन को बदलने के लिए चंद अवसर ही मिलते हैं। हम में से जो भाई/ बहिन उन अवसरों को भुना लेते हैं, वे अपनी जिंदगी में नए मकाम तय करते हैं और बाकी के वहीं रह जाते हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

> *मिट्टी का या सोने का?* *
> 
> कालिदास से एक बार राजा ने पूछा – कालिदास, ईश्वर ने आपको बुद्धि तो भरपूर दी है, मगर रूप-रंग देने में भी यदि ऐसी ही उदारता वे बरतते तो बात ही कुछ और होती. 
> 
> कालिदास ने राजा के व्यंग्यात्मक लहजे को पहचान लिया. कालिदास ने कुछ नहीं कहा, परंतु सेवक को पानी से भरे एक जैसे दो पात्र लाने को कहा – एक सोने का एक मिट्टी का. 
> 
> दोनों पात्र लाए गए. गर्मियों के दिन थे. कालिदास ने राजा से पूछा – राजन्! क्या आप बता सकते हैं कि इनमें से किस पात्र का पानी पीने के लिए उत्तम है? 
> 
> राजा ने छूटते ही उत्तर दिया – यह तो सीधी सी बात है, मिट्टी का. और फिर तुरंत उन्हें अहसास हुआ कि कालिदास क्या कहना चाहते हैं! 
> ...


समय के साथ-साथ रूप की सुन्दरता निरन्तर घटती ही है, किन्तु अपने कृत्यों से मानव अमरता को प्राप्त कर लेता है।
बहुत ही सुन्दर कथा थी।

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *मैं तुझे तो कल देख लूंगा।*
> 
> 
> *सूफी संत जुनैद के बारे में एक कथा है.
> 
> *
> *एक बार संत को एक व्यक्ति ने खूब अपशब्द कहे और उनका अपमान किया. संत ने उस व्यक्ति से कहा कि मैं कल वापस आकर तुम्हें अपना जवाब दूंगा.
> 
> *
> ...



सच बात कही है आपने !!!!

----------


## Sameerchand

> पुरानी नाक-
> एक ग़रीब मनुष्य ने देवता से वर प्राप्त किया था। देवता संतुष्ट हो कर बोले तुम ये पासा लो। इस पाँसे को जिन किन्हीं तीन कामनाओं से तीन बार फेंकोगे वे तीनों पूरी हो जाएँगी।
> वह आनंदोल्लासित हो घर जाकर अपनी स्त्री के साथ परामर्श करने लगा क्या वर माँगना चाहिए। स्त्री ने कहा धन दौलत माँगो किंतु पति ने कहा देखो हम दोनों की नाक चपटी है उसे देख कर लोग 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........
> बिल्कुल सही बात है मित्रों, हमें अपने जीवन को बदलने के लिए चंद अवसर ही मिलते हैं। हम में से जो भाई/ बहिन उन अवसरों को भुना लेते हैं, वे अपनी जिंदगी में नए मकाम तय करते हैं और बाकी के वहीं रह जाते हैं।


काफी अच्छी और सीख देने वाली कहानी हैं मित्र बेन टेन जी...

आगे आपकी और भी कहानियों का इन्तजार रहेगा.......धन्यवाद....

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई जी सबसे पहले उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद।
> आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत यह कथा मुझे बेहद पसंद आई।





> समय के साथ-साथ रूप की सुन्दरता निरन्तर घटती ही है, किन्तु अपने कृत्यों से मानव अमरता को प्राप्त कर लेता है।
> बहुत ही सुन्दर कथा थी।



धन्यवाद मित्र बेन टेन जीऔर सुरेश जी.......... आपको मेरे द्वारा कहानी पसंद आयी.....इसके लिए आपको मेरा हार्दिक आभार.........

----------


## Raman46

*एक से बढ़ कर एक लघु कहानियां है समीर भाई जो वास्तविक जीवन के लिए जान लेना ज्ञान वर्धक है*

----------


## Sameerchand

> सच बात कही है आपने !!!!


धन्यवाद मित्र मिस दब्बंग जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> *एक से बढ़ कर एक लघु कहानियां है समीर भाई जो वास्तविक जीवन के लिए जान लेना ज्ञान वर्धक है*


रमण भाई जी आपको मेरे द्वारा कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आप सही कह रहे हैं, ये सारी कहानिया वास्तविक जीवन को प्रोत्साहित करने वाली हैं.....

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Badtameez

व्यवहारिक ज्ञान की यहाँ बातत होती है जोकि पुस्तकीय ज्ञान से महान है।
धन्यवाद!

----------


## Badtameez

व्यवहारिक ज्ञान की यहाँ बात होती है जोकि पुस्तकीय ज्ञान से महान है।
धन्यवाद!

----------


## Sameerchand

*अपने भाग्यविधाता बनो* *

एक दिन नसरुद्दीन अपने गाँव में टहल रहा था। तभी उसके कुछ पड़ोसी पास आकर बोले - "नसरुद्दीन। तुम बहुत बुद्धिमान और नेक इंसान हो। हम लोगों को अपना चेला बना लो। तुम हमें यह समझाओ कि हम किस तरह अपना जीवन व्यतीत करें और जीवन में सुख और शांति के लिए हमें क्या करना चाहिये?" 

नसरुद्दीन ने कहा - "ठीक है। मैं तुम्हें पहला शिक्षा अभी दिए देता हूँ। सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण बात यह है कि तुम अपने पैरों और चप्पलों का विशेष ध्यान रखो। उन्हें हर समय साफ और स्वच्छ रखो। " 

पड़ोसी उसकी बात को ध्यान से सुन रहे थे, तभी उनका ध्यान नसरुद्दीन के पैरों की ओर गया जो बहुत मैले-कुचैले थे तथा उसकी चप्पलें भी टूटी-फूटी थीं। 

एक पड़ोसी तपाक से बोला - "लेकिन नसरुद्दीन, तुम्हारे पैर तो बहुत ही गंदे हैं और चप्पलों का तो कहना ही क्या। जिन बातों का तुम खुद ही पालन नहीं कर रहे हो, उनका पालन हम कैसे कर सकते हैं ?" 

नसरुद्दीन - "तो मैं भी यह जानने के लिए इधर-उधर नहीं भटकता कि मुझे अपना जीवन कैसे बिताना चाहिये?"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अगर आजादी चाहते हो तो पहले मरना सीखो**

एक गांव में एक आदमी अपने प्रिय तोते के साथ रहता था. 

एक बार जब वह आदमी किसी काम से दूसरे गांव जा रहा था, तो उसके तोते ने उससे कहा – “मालिक, जहाँ आप जा रहे हैं वहाँ मेरा गुरु-तोता रहता है. उसके लिए मेरा एक संदेश ले जाएंगे?” 

“क्यों नहीं!” – उस आदमी ने जवाब दिया. 

“मेरा संदेश है,” तोते ने कहा - “आजाद हवाओं में सांस लेने वालों के नाम एक बंदी तोते का सलाम.” 

वह आदमी दूसरे गांव पहुँचा और वहाँ उस गुरु-तोते को अपने प्रिय तोते का संदेश बताया. संदेश सुनकर गुरु-तोता तड़पा, फड़फड़ाया और मर गया. 

जब वह आदमी अपना काम समाप्त कर वापस घर आया तो उस तोते ने पूछा कि क्या उसका संदेश गुरु-तोते तक पहुँच गया था. 

आदमी ने तोते को पूरी कहानी बताई कि कैसे उसका संदेश सुनकर उसका गुरु-तोता तत्काल मर गया था. 

यह बात सुनकर वह तोता भी तड़पा, फड़फड़ाया और मर गया. 

उस आदमी ने बुझे मन से तोते को पिंजरे से बाहर निकाला और उसका दाह-संस्कार करने के लिए ले जाने लगा. जैसे ही उस आदमी का ध्यान थोड़ा भंग हुआ, वह तोता तुरंत उड़ गया और जाते जाते उसने अपने मालिक को बताया – “मेरे गुरु-तोते ने मुझे संदेश भेजा था कि अगर आजादी चाहते हो तो पहले मरना सीखो!”*

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर 
आप की कहानी .........

----------


## Sameerchand

*कोयल , पंख और कीड़े** 

एक जंगल में एक कोयल अपने सुर में गा रही थी। तभी एक किसान वहाँ से एक बक्सा लेकर गुजरा जिसमें कीड़े भरे हुये थे। कोयल ने गाना छोड़ दिया और उसने किसान से पूछा - "इस बक्से में क्या है और तुम कहाँ जा रहे हो?' 

किसान ने उत्तर दिया कि बक्से में कीड़े भरे हुये हैं जिन्हें वह पंख के बदले शहर में बेचने जा रहा है। यह सुनकर कोयल ने कहा - "मेरे पास बहुत से पंख हैं जिनमें से एक पंख तोड़कर मैं आपको दे सकती हूँ। इससे मेरा बहुत समय बच जाएगा और आपका भी।' 

किसान ने कोयल को कुछ कीड़े निकालकर दिए जिसके बदले में कोयल ने अपना एक पंख तोड़कर दिया। अगले दिन भी यही हुआ। फिर ऐसा रोज ही होने लगा। एक दिन ऐसा भी आया जब कोयल के सभी पंख समाप्त हो गए। 

सभी पंख समाप्त हो जाने के कारण कोयल उड़ने में असमर्थ हो गयी और कीड़े पकड़कर खाने लायक भी नहीं बची। वह बदसूरत दिखने लगी, उसने गाना बंद कर दिया और जल्द ही भूख से मर गयी। 

"भोजन प्राप्त करने का जो आसान मार्ग कोयल ने चुना, 

वही मार्ग अंततः सबसे कठिन साबित हुआ।'*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सभी तीर निशाने पर**

एक बार एक राजा एक छोटे से शहर की यात्रा पर था. वहाँ उसने आश्चर्य से देखा कि पेड़ों के तनों पर, घरों की दीवारों पर तीर बिंधे हुए हैं और हर तीर ठीक निशान के बीचों बीच है. उसने ऐसे विलक्षण धनुर्धर से मिलना चाहा. राजा ने उस धनुर्धर को बुलाया और पूछा कि वह हर बार इस तरह का सटीक निशाना कैसे लगा लेता है. 

उस धनुर्धर ने स्पष्ट किया – बहुत आसानी से श्रीमान्. मैं पहले तीर चलाता हूँ, फिर जहाँ तीर लगता है उसके चारों ओर निशान बना देता हूँ. 

“हम अपनी धारणा पहले बना लेते हैं, वस्तुस्थिति जानने की कोशिश बाद में करते हैं. हम देखते हैं तो इस लिए नहीं कि कुछ नया देखें, बल्कि अपने विचारों को पुख्ता करने वाली चीजों को ढूंढने के लिए. 

और, हम वाद-विवाद करते हैं तो सत्य का पता लगाने के लिए नहीं, बल्कि सिर्फ अपनी धारणा को ऐन-कैन-प्रकारेण पुख्ता बनाने के लिए!”*

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ही सुन्दर 
> आप की कहानी .........


भाई सुशिल जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आप सही कह रहे हैं, ये सारी कहानिया वास्तविक जीवन को प्रोत्साहित करने वाली हैं.....

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> व्यवहारिक ज्ञान की यहाँ बातत होती है जोकि पुस्तकीय ज्ञान से महान है।
> धन्यवाद!


धन्यवाद सुरेश जी, आपके विचार अतिउत्तम हैं...............

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सभी कहानिया एक से बढ़ कर एक है l
मैं इस असमंजस में हूँ की ये जवाब देने के लिए किस कहानी को कोट करू और किस को ना करू l
और अंत में इस निष्कर्ष पर पहुंचा की आपको +++++++++++++ डेक आर यही इस बात को विराम दे देता हूँ l

----------


## satya_anveshi

> [U][SIZE=3] राजा ने उस धनुर्धर को बुलाया और पूछा कि वह हर बार इस तरह का सटीक निशाना कैसे लगा लेता है. 
> 
> उस धनुर्धर ने स्पष्ट किया – बहुत आसानी से श्रीमान्. मैं पहले तीर चलाता हूँ, फिर जहाँ तीर लगता है उसके चारों ओर निशान बना देता हूँ. 
> 
> [/B]


बहुत खूब समीर भाई जी

----------


## Sameerchand

> सभी कहानिया एक से बढ़ कर एक है l
> मैं इस असमंजस में हूँ की ये जवाब देने के लिए किस कहानी को कोट करू और किस को ना करू l
> और अंत में इस निष्कर्ष पर पहुंचा की आपको +++++++++++++ डेक आर यही इस बात को विराम दे देता हूँ l





> बहुत खूब समीर भाई जी


भाई सीसवाल जी और बेन टेन जी,, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा. 

सीसवाल भाई, आपके द्वारा दिए गए रेप++ का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद......

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों एक और कहानी लेकर हाजिर हूँ

बुद्धिमान कौन-
वजीर के अवकाश लेने के बाद बादशाह ने वजीर के रिक्त पद पर नियुक्ति के लिए उम्मीदवार बुलवाए। कठिन परीक्षा से गुज़र कर 3 उम्मीदवार योग्य पाए गए।
तीनों उम्मीदवारों से बादशाह ने एक-एक कर एक ही सवाल किया, "मान लो मेरी और तुम्हारी दाढ़ी में एक साथ आग लग जाए तो तुम क्या करोगे?"
"जहाँपनाह, पहले मैं आप की दाढ़ी की आग बुझाऊँगा," पहले ने उत्तर दिया।
दूसरा बोला, "जहाँपनाह पहले मैं अपनी दाढ़ी की आग बुझाऊँगा।"
तीसरे उम्मीदवार ने सहज भाव से कहा, "जहाँपनाह, मैं एक हाथ से आपकी दाढ़ी की आग बुझाऊँगा और दूसरे हाथ से अपनी दाढ़ी की।"
इस पर बादशाह ने फ़रमाया,"अपनी ज़रूरत नज़रंदाज़ करने वाला नादान है। सिर्फ़ अपनी भलाई चाहने वाला स्वार्थी है। जो व्यक्तिगत जिम्मेदारी निभाते हुए दूसरे की भलाई करता है। यही बुद्धिमान है।"
इस तरह बादशाह ने वजीर के पद पर तीसरे उम्मीदवार की नियुक्ति कर दी।

इंटरनेट से आभार सहित!

दोस्तों इसका मतलब हुआ हमें पैरेलल प्रोसेसिँग करनी चाहिए। हा हा...
(मजाक कर रहा हूँ दोस्तों प्रसंग के मूल भाव से जोड़कर न देखें )

----------


## Badtameez

> दोस्तों एक और कहानी लेकर हाजिर हूँ
> 
> बुद्धिमान कौन-
> वजीर के अवकाश लेने के बाद बादशाह ने वजीर के रिक्त पद पर नियुक्ति के लिए उम्मीदवार बुलवाए। कठिन परीक्षा से गुज़र कर 3 उम्मीदवार योग्य पाए गए।
> तीनों उम्मीदवारों से बादशाह ने एक-एक कर एक ही सवाल किया, "मान लो मेरी और तुम्हारी दाढ़ी में एक साथ आग लग जाए तो तुम क्या करोगे?"
> "जहाँपनाह, पहले मैं आप की दाढ़ी की आग बुझाऊँगा," पहले ने उत्तर दिया।
> दूसरा बोला, "जहाँपनाह पहले मैं अपनी दाढ़ी की आग बुझाऊँगा।"
> तीसरे उम्मीदवार ने सहज भाव से कहा, "जहाँपनाह, मैं एक हाथ से आपकी दाढ़ी की आग बुझाऊँगा और दूसरे हाथ से अपनी दाढ़ी की।"
> इस पर बादशाह ने फ़रमाया,"अपनी ज़रूरत नज़रंदाज़ करने वाला नादान है। सिर्फ़ अपनी भलाई चाहने वाला स्वार्थी है। जो व्यक्तिगत जिम्मेदारी निभाते हुए दूसरे की भलाई करता है। यही बुद्धिमान है।"
> ...


वाह जी वाह क्या बात कही गई है इस कहानी में। सिर्फ अपने लिए जाने वाले अधिक हैं । दूसरों के लिए जीने वाले कम  है । लेकिन दूसरों के लिए जीने वाले कभी-कभी अपने घर परिवार के बारे में भी नहीं सोचते ऐसे में कलह का वातावरण हो जाता है।इस बात पर एक फिल्मी गीत याद आ गया जिसमें नायिका कहती है-
गैरों पे करम, अपनों पे सितम ,ऐ जाने वफा ये जुर्म न कर , ये जुर्म न कर।

----------


## Sameerchand

> दोस्तों एक और कहानी लेकर हाजिर हूँ
> 
> बुद्धिमान कौन-
> वजीर के अवकाश लेने के बाद बादशाह ने वजीर के रिक्त पद पर नियुक्ति के लिए उम्मीदवार बुलवाए। कठिन परीक्षा से गुज़र कर 3 उम्मीदवार योग्य पाए गए।
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .....................
> 
> दोस्तों इसका मतलब हुआ हमें पैरेलल प्रोसेसिँग करनी चाहिए। हा हा...
> (मजाक कर रहा हूँ दोस्तों प्रसंग के मूल भाव से जोड़कर न देखें )


बहुत खूब मित्र बेन टेन जी, काफी अच्छी कहानी प्रश्तुत किया हैं .............धन्यवाद

----------


## Sameerchand

*दृष्टि रावण सी या विभीषण सी?* *

युद्ध में पराजित रावण मृत्यु शैय्या पर पड़े अंतिम सांस गिन रहे थे. राम ने अपने छोटे भाई लक्ष्मण से कहा कि रावण प्रकाण्ड विद्वान है, अतः उससे कुछ ज्ञान प्राप्त कर आओ. 

लक्ष्मण रावण के पास गए और अपनी इच्छा का इजहार किया. रावण ने लक्ष्मण को बहुत सी ज्ञान की, राजनीति की और लोकाचार की बातें बताई. तब लक्ष्मण ने रावण से पूछा - आप तो प्रकाण्ड विद्वान हैं, शिष्टाचार की बातें बता रहे हैं, मगर फिर भी आपने सीता माँ का अपहरण क्यों किया? 

रावण ने बिना किसी पश्चाताप के कहा – मैं राक्षस कुल में पैदा हुआ और इस तरह की बातें अपने रोजमर्रा जीवन में देखता था. इसीलिए मैंने भी यह कार्य कर डाला. 

लक्ष्मण को अचरज हुआ. विभीषण भी तो उसका भाई था, जो उसके विपरीत आचरण वाला था. वह सीधे विभीषण के पास गया और पूछा – आप राक्षस कुल में पैदा हुए, रोजमर्रा जीवन में राक्षसी कर्म को आपने देखा फिर भी आपके मन में दैवत्व कहाँ से आ गया? 

विभीषण ने जवाब दिया – यह सही है कि मैं राक्षस कुल में पैदा हुआ, मगर प्रारंभ से ही मैं इस तरह के राक्षसी कर्म और अन्याय को नापसन्द करता था और मैंने प्रण किया था कि ऐसे काम मैं कभी नहीं करूंगा तथा लोगों को भी ऐसे कार्य करने से भरसक मना करूंगा.* 
*"परिस्थितियाँ बेशक महत्वपूर्ण हो सकती हैं, मगर ये आपको अलग तरीके से सोचने के लिए रोक नहीं सकतीं. थिंक डिफ़रेंटली!"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*इच्छा**

एक विद्यार्थी था. उसे विविध विषयों पर ज्ञान की प्राप्ति का बड़ा शौक था. उसने प्रकाण्ड विद्वान सुकरात का नाम सुन रखा था. ज्ञान की लालसा में एक दिन अंततः वह सुकरात के पास पहुँच ही गया और सुकरात से पूछा कि वह भी किस तरह से सुकरात की तरह प्रकाण्ड पंडित बन सकता है. 

सुकरात बहुत कम बात करते थे. विद्यार्थी को यह बात बोलकर बताने के बजाए उसे वे समुद्र तट पर ले गए. जब किसी बात को सिद्ध करना होता था तब सुकरात इसी तरह की विचित्र किस्म की विधियाँ अपनाते थे. समुद्र तट पर पहुँच कर वे बिना अपने कपड़े उतारे समुद्र के पानी में उतर गए. 

विद्यार्थी ने समझा कि यह भी ज्ञान प्राप्ति का कोई तरीका है, अतः वह भी सुकरात के पीछे पीछे कपड़ों सहित समुद्र के गहरे पानी में उतर पड़ा. अब सुकरात पलटे और विद्यार्थी के सिर को पानी में बलपूर्वक डुबा दिया. विद्यार्थी को लगा कि यह कुछ बपतिस्मा जैसा करिश्मा हो जिसमें ज्ञान स्वयमेव प्राप्त हो जाता हो. उसने प्रसन्नता पूर्वक अपना सिर पानी में डाल लिया. परंतु एकाध मिनट बाद जब उस विद्यार्थी को सांस लेने में समस्या हुई तो उसने अपना पूरा जोर लगाकर सुकरात का हाथ हटाया और अपना सिर पानी से बाहर कर लिया. 

हाँफते हुए और गुस्से से उसने सुकरात से कहा – ये क्या कर रहे थे आप? आपने तो मुझे मार ही डाला था! 

जवाब में सुकरात ने विनम्रता पूर्वक विद्यार्थी से पूछा – जब तुम्हारा सिर पानी के भीतर था तो सबसे ज्यादा जरूरी वह क्या चीज थी जो तुम चाहते थे? 

विद्यार्थी ने उसी गुस्से में कहा – सांस लेना चाहता था और क्या! 

सुकरात ने मुस्कुराते हुए जवाब दिया – जिस बदहवासी से तुम पानी के भीतर सांस लेने के लिए जीवटता दिखा रहे थे, वैसी ही जीवटता जिस दिन तुम ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए अपने भीतर पैदा कर लोगे, तो समझना कि तुम्हें ज्ञान की प्राप्ति हो गई है.* *

"इच्छा सभी करते हैं, सवाल जीवटता पैदा करने का है."*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ज्यूपिटर, नेप्च्यून, मिनर्वा और मोमस**

एक कथा के अनुसार स्वर्ग में ज्यूपिटर(बृहस्पति)  , नेप्च्यून(वरुण) और मिनर्वा(ग्रीक मान्यता के अनुसार कला और ज्ञान की देवी) में यह शर्त लग गयी कि उनमें से कौन इस संसार की सर्वश्रेष्ठ वस्तु बना सकता है। मोमस भी स्वर्ग में रहने वाले एक देवता थे। उन्हें इस प्रतियोगिता का निर्णायक बनाया गया। 

ज्यूपिटर ने इंसान, मिनर्वा ने घर और नेप्च्यून ने सांड को बनाया। निर्णायक की सीट पर बैठे मोमस ने सभी रचनाओं में दोष निकालने शुरू कर दिये। सबसे पहले उसने सांड में यह दोष निकाला कि उसके सींग आँखों के नीचे नहीं हैं जिससे वह उन्हें देख नहीं पाता। 

फिर उसने इंसान में यह दोष ढूंढा कि उसकी छाती में कोई खिड़की नहीं है जिससे उसके मन के विचार और भावनायें दिखायी नहीं देतीं है। 

अंत में उसने घर में दोष निकाला कि इसमें पहिए नहीं लगे हैं। पहिए न होने के कारण उसके निवासी उसे बुरे पड़ोसियों से दूर नहीं ले जा सकते। 

जैसे ही मोमस ने अपना निर्णय समाप्त किया, ज्यूपिटर ने उसे स्वर्ग से बाहर का रास्ता दिखा दिया और कहा कि किसी भी रचना में दोष निकालना बहुत आसान है। उसे दूसरों की रचना में तब तक दोष निकालने का हक़ नहीं है, जब तक वह स्वयं कोई अनूठी रचना न करे।* *

"किसी दूसरे की रचना में दोष निकाना सबसे आसान काम है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*हवा और सूरज** 

एक दिन हवा और सूरज में इस बात को लेकर नोकझोक हो गयी कि उनमें से कौन ज्यादा ताकतवर है। उन्होंने इस बात का फैसला एक प्रतियोगिता के जरिए करने का निर्णय लिया। उन्होंने यह तय किया कि जो भी उस यात्री को अपना कोट उतारने को विवश कर देगा, वही ज्यादा ताकतवर कहलायेगा। 

हवा ने कहा कि पहले वह प्रयास करेगी। इसके बाद हवा अपनी पूरी रफ्तार से बहने लगी। बादल उमड़ने लगे और यात्री को ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ जैसे बर्फ का तूफान आ गया हो। हवा जितनी तेज बहती जाती, वह यात्री अपना कोट उतनी ही मजबूती से अपने शरीर से जकड़े रहता। 

इसके बाद सूरज की बारी आयी। अपनी पहली किरण से ही उसने घने बादलों और ठंड को दूर भगा दिया। यात्री को अचानक गर्मी महसूस हुयी। जैसे - जैसे सूरज गर्म होता गया, यात्री को गर्मी का अहसास होता गया और अंततः उसने गर्मी से छटपटाते हुए अपना कोट उतारकर जमीन पर फेंक दिया। 

सूरज को इस प्रतियोगिता का विजेता घोषित कर दिया गया। वास्तविकता यह है कि प्रकृति की भयावह शक्तियों और खतरों की तुलना में सूरज की गुनगुनी धूप किसी भी व्यक्ति की बांछे खिला सकती है।** 

"शक्ति की तुलना में विनय का दर्ज़ा हमेशा ऊपर होता है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*................................नव वर्ष के हार्दिक शुभकामनये .........................................*

----------


## Sameerchand

*छोटा सा अंतर**

छोटा सा अंतरएक बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति ,जो लिखने का शौकीन था ,लिखने के लिए समुद्र के किनारे जा कर बैठ जाता था और फिर उसे प्रेरणायें प्राप्त होती थीं और उसकी लेखनी चल निकलती थी । लेकिन ,लिखने के लिए बैठने से पहले वह समुद्र के तट पर कुछ क्षण टहलता अवश्य था । एक दिन वह समुद्र के तट पर टहल रहा था कि तभी उसे एक व्यक्ति तट से उठा कर कुछ समुद्र में फेंकता हुआ दिखा ।

जब उसने निकट जाकर देखा तो पाया कि वह व्यक्ति समुद्र के तट से छोटी -छोटी मछलियाँ एक-एक करके उठा रहा था और समुद्र में फेंक रहा था । और ध्यान से अवलोकन करने पर उसने पाया कि समुद्र तट पर तो लाखों कि तादात में छोटी -छोटी मछलियाँ पडी थीं जो कि थोडी ही देर में दम तोड़ने वाली थीं ।अंततः उससे न रहा गया और उस बुद्धिमान मनुष्य ने उस व्यक्ति से पूछ ही लिया ,"नमस्ते भाई ! तट पर तो लाखों मछलियाँ हैं । इस प्रकार तुम चंद मछलियाँ पानी में फ़ेंक कर मरने वाली मछलियों का अंतर कितना कम कर पाओगे ?इस पर वह व्यक्ति जो छोटी -छोटी मछलियों को एक -एक करके समुद्र में फेंक रहा था ,बोला,"देखिए !सूर्य निकल चुका है और समुद्र की लहरें अब शांत होकर वापस होने की तैयारी में हैं । ऐसे में ,मैं तट पर बची सारी मछलियों को तो जीवन दान नहीं दे पाऊँगा । " 

और फिर वह झुका और एक और मछली को समुद्र में फेंकते हुए बोला ,"किन्तु , इस मछली के जीवन में तो मैंने अंतर ला ही दिया ,और यही मुझे बहुत संतोष प्रदान कर रहा है । "इसी प्रकार ईश्वर ने आप सब में भी यह योग्यता दी है कि आप एक छोटे से प्रयास से रोज़ किसी न किसी के जीवन में 'छोटा सा अंतर' ला सकते हैं । जैसे ,किसी भूखे पशु या मनुष्य को भोजन देना , किसी ज़रूरतमंद की निःस्वार्थ सहायता करना इत्यादि । 

आप अपनी किस योग्यता से इस समाज को , इस संसार को क्या दे रहे हैं ,क्या दे सकते हैं ,आपको यही आत्मनिरीक्षण करना है और फिर अपनी उस योग्यता को पहचान कर रोज़ किसी न किसी के मुख पर मुस्कान लाने का प्रयास करना है ।और विश्वास जानिए ,ऐसा करने से अंततः सबसे अधिक लाभान्वित आप ही होंगे । ऐसा करने से सबसे अधिक अंतर आपको अपने भीतर महसूस होगा । ऐसा करने से सबसे अधिक अंतर आपके ही जीवन में पड़ेगा ।*

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर हे 

आप की लघु कथा .. मन में घर सी कर जाती हे

----------


## Sameerchand

*असली चमत्कार**

एक स्वामी जी थे जिनके भक्तों की संख्या लाखों में थी. वे अपने प्रवचनों में मनुष्यों में मनुष्यत्व बचाए रखने की बातें अकसर किया करते थे.

एक बार एक अन्य स्वामी के भक्त उन्हें सुनने आए. प्रवचन के बीच में उन भक्त ने स्वामी जी का उपहास उड़ाते हुए कहा कि हमारे स्वामी तो नदी के एक किनारे खड़े होकर हाथों में ब्रश लेकर हवा में चित्र बनाते हैं तो वह नदी के दूसरे किनारे पर रखे कैनवस पर उतर आता है. क्या आप ऐसा कोई चमत्कार कर सकते हैं?

स्वामी जी ने कहा हाँ, क्यों नहीं! मैं इससे भी ज्यादा चमत्कार करता हूँ. आपके तथाकथित गुरु जादू की छड़ी से ऐसा ट्रिक कर दिखाते हैं, पर मेरा यह तरीका नहीं है. मेरा चमत्कार तो यह है जब मुझे खूब भूख लगती है तभी मैं खाता हूँ, और जब मुझे जोर की प्यास लगती है, तभी मैं खाता हूं. और यही बात मैं अपने भक्तों को सिखाता हूँ.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*चरमराते हुए पहिये**

एक ऊबड़खाबड़ रोड पर दो बैल एक बैलगाड़ी को खींचते ले जा रहे थे। तभी बैलगाड़ी के पहियों से चरमराने की आवाज़ आने लगी। गाड़ीवान ने पहियों को कोसते हुए कहा - "अरे निर्दयी! जब कठोर परिश्रम करके गाड़ी खींचने वाले ये जानवर नहीं कराह रहे हैं तो तुम क्यों शोर मचा रहे हो?"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*भेड़िया ओर मेमना**

नदी के किनारे एक भेड़िये को कुछ दूरी पर एक भटकता हुआ मेमना दिखायी देता है। वह उस पर हमला करके अपना शिकार बनाने का निश्चय करता है। निरीह मेमने के शिकार के लिए वह बहाना ढूंढने लगता है।

वह मेमने पर चिल्लाता है - "अरे दुष्ट! जिस नदी का मैं पानी पी रहा हूँ उसे गंदा करने की तेरी हिम्मत कैसे हुयी?"

मेमना नम्रतापूर्वक बोला - "माफ कीजिए श्रीमान! लेकिन मुझे यह समझ में नहीं आया कि मैं किस तरह पानी गंदा कर रहा हूँ, जबकि पानी तो आपकी ओर से बहता हुआ मेरे पास आ रहा है।"

"हो सकता है! पर सिर्फ एक वर्ष पहले मैंने सुना था कि तुम मेरी पीठ पीछे बहुत बुराई कर रहे थे।" - भेड़िये ने बात बनाते हुये कहा।

"लेकिन श्रीमान, एक वर्ष पहले तो मैं पैदा ही नहीं हुआ था" - मेमने ने कहा। 

"हो सकता है कि तुम न हो। वो तुम्हारी माँ भी हो सकती है। पर इससे मुझे कुछ लेना-देना नहीं है। अब तुम मेरे भोजन में और व्यवधान नहीं डालो।" - भेड़िये ने गुर्राते हुए कहा और बिना पल गवाये उस निरीह मेमने पर टूट पड़ा।

"एक तानाशाह अपनी तानाशीही के लिए हमेशा कोई न कोई बहाना तलाश लेता है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ही सुन्दर हे 
> 
> आप की लघु कथा .. मन में घर सी कर जाती हे



भाई सुशिल जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आप सही कह रहे हैं, ये सारी कहानिया वास्तविक जीवन को प्रोत्साहित करने वाली हैं.....

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## satya_anveshi

महानता के लक्षण-
एक बालक नित्य विद्यालय पढ़ने जाता था। घर में उसकी माता थी। माँ अपने बेटे पर प्राण न्योछावर किए रहती थी,उसकी हर माँग पूरी करने में आनंद का अनुभव करती। पुत्र भी पढ़ने-लिखने में बड़ा तेज़ और परिश्रमी था। खेल के समय खेलता, लेकिन पढ़ने के समय का ध्यान रखता।
एक दिन दरवाज़े पर किसी ने - 'माई! ओ माई!' पुकारते हुए आवाज़ लगाई तो बालक हाथ में पुस्तक पकड़े हुए द्वार पर गया, देखा कि एक फटेहाल बुढ़िया काँपते हाथ फैलाए खड़ी थी।
उसने कहा, 'बेटा! कुछ भीख दे दे।'
बुढ़िया के मुँह से बेटा सुनकर वह भावुक हो गया और माँ से आकर कहने लगा, 'माँ! एक बेचारी गरीब माँ मुझे बेटा कहकर कुछ माँग रही है।'
उस समय घर में कुछ खाने की चीज़ थी नहीं, इसलिए माँ ने कहा, 'बेटा! रोटी-भात तो कुछ बचा नहीं है, चाहे तो चावल दे दो।'
पर बालक ने हठ करते हुए कहा -'माँ! चावल से क्या होगा? तुम जो अपने हाथ में सोने का कंगन पहने हो, वही दे दो न उस बेचारी को। मैं जब बड़ा होकर कमाऊँगा तो तुम्हें दो कंगन बनवा दूँगा।'
माँ ने बालक का मन रखने के लिए सच में ही सोने का अपना वह कंगन कलाई से उतारा और कहा, 'लो, दे दो।'
बालक खुशी-खुशी वह कंगन उस भिखारिन को दे आया। भिखारिन को तो मानो एक ख़ज़ाना ही मिल गया। कंगन बेचकर उसने परिवार के बच्चों के लिए अनाज, कपड़े आदि जुटा लिए। उसका पति अंधा था। उधर वह बालक पढ़-लिखकर बड़ा विद्वान हुआ, काफ़ी नाम कमाया।
एक दिन वह माँ से बोला, 'माँ! तुम अपने हाथ का नाप दे दो, मैं कंगन बनवा दूँ।' उसे बचपन का अपना वचन याद था।
पर माता ने कहा, 'उसकी चिंता छोड़। मैं इतनी बूढ़ी हो गई हूँ कि अब मुझे कंगन शोभा नहीं देंगे। हाँ, कलकत्ते के तमाम ग़रीब बालक विद्यालय और चिकित्सा के लिए मारे-मारे फिरते हैं, उनके लिए तू एक विद्यालय और एक चिकित्सालय खुलवा दे जहाँ निशुल्क पढ़ाई और चिकित्सा की व्यवस्था हो।' माँ के उस पुत्र का नाम था ईश्वरचंद्र विद्यासागर

इंटरनेट से आभार सहित!

दोस्तों सच ही कहा गया है, 'पूत के पाँव पालने में ही दिख जाते हैं'।

----------


## Sameerchand

> महानता के लक्षण-
> एक बालक नित्य विद्यालय पढ़ने जाता था। घर में उसकी माता थी। माँ अपने बेटे पर प्राण न्योछावर किए रहती थी,उसकी हर माँग पूरी करने में आनंद का अनुभव करती। पुत्र भी पढ़ने-लिखने में बड़ा तेज़ और परिश्रमी था। खेल के समय खेलता, लेकिन पढ़ने के समय का ध्यान रखता।
> ..................................................  ..............................................
> पर माता ने कहा, 'उसकी चिंता छोड़। मैं इतनी बूढ़ी हो गई हूँ कि अब मुझे कंगन शोभा नहीं देंगे। हाँ, कलकत्ते के तमाम ग़रीब बालक विद्यालय और चिकित्सा के लिए मारे-मारे फिरते हैं, उनके लिए तू एक विद्यालय और एक चिकित्सालय खुलवा दे जहाँ निशुल्क पढ़ाई और चिकित्सा की व्यवस्था हो।' माँ के उस पुत्र का नाम था ईश्वरचंद्र विद्यासागर
> 
> इंटरनेट से आभार सहित!
> 
> दोस्तों सच ही कहा गया है, 'पूत के पाँव पालने में ही दिख जाते हैं'।


बहुत खूब मित्र बेन टेन जी, काफी अच्छी कहानी प्रश्तुत किया हैं .............धन्यवाद

----------


## Sameerchand

*हीरे की असली कीमत**

एक मुर्गे को दाना खोजते समय मैदान में दाने के आकार में तराशा हुआ एक हीरा मिल गया. मुर्गे ने तुरंत उस पर चोंच मारी, मुंह में लिया और जब उसे उसका स्वाद नहीं जमा और जीभ को कड़ा-कड़ा महसूस हुआ तो उसने तत्काल ही उसे वापस थूक दिया.

यह देख हीरा मुर्गे से बोला – ओ मूर्ख मुर्गे, तुम्हें मालूम नहीं मेरी असली कीमत क्या है? मैं एक नवलखा हार में लगा हुआ था, पर यहाँ उसमें से गिर गया हूँ. मैं असली नायाब हीरा हूँ. फुर्सत में तराशा गया और कई राजकुमारियों के गले की शोभा रह चुका हूँ. मैं बेशकीमती हूँ, और तुम मुझे यूं ही फेंक कर चले जा रहे हो?

मुर्गे ने उसकी ओर निस्पृह सी दृष्टि डाली और गर्व से बोला – तुम्हारी कीमत और खासियत तुम अपने पास रखो, मेरी नजर में तो तुम्हारी कीमत गेंहू के एक दाने के बराबर भी नहीं है!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*समर्पण और खुशहाली** 

एक बार एक राजा ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए एक प्रसिद्ध मठ पर गया. मठ में गुरु के अलावा बाकी सभी राजा को देख कर अति उत्साहित थे.

राजा ने मठाधीश से अपने आने का मंतव्य बताया और कहा – गुरूदेव, मैं आपके ज्ञान व प्रसिद्ध मठ से बेहद प्रभावित हूँ, और मैं अपने राज्य में अपने शासन से खुशहाली लाना चाहता हूँ. कृपया कुछ दिशा दर्शन करें.

गुरुदेव ने कहा –अच्छी बात है, मगर खुशहाली शासन व नियंत्रण से नहीं आती है, बल्कि सभी के अपने कार्यों के प्रति समर्पण से प्राप्त होती है.

"अपने कार्य के प्रति समर्पण का भाव पैदा करें, खुशहाली, प्रगति स्वयमेव प्राप्त होगी"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*संसदीय हास परिहास** 

बाबू जगजीवन राम रेल बजट पेश कर रहे थे. अपने बजट भाषण में उन्होंने सांसद की पत्नियों के लिए निशुल्क रेल यात्रा की घोषणा की. एक अविवाहित सांसद ने पूछा – अविवाहित सांसद क्या यह सुविधा अपने मित्र के लिए ले सकते हैं? बाबूजी ने कहा – यह सुविधा स्पाउस (spouse) के लिए है, स्पाइस(spice) के लिए नहीं!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अंडे** 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन अंडे बेचकर गुजारा करते थे। एक दिन एक व्यक्ति उनकी दुकान पर आया और बोला - "बताओ मेरे हाथ में क्या है ?'

नसरुद्दीन बोला - "मुझे कोई सुराग दो।' 

वह व्यक्ति बोला - "एक क्या, मैं तुम्हें कई सुराग दूँगा। यह अंडे के आकार का है। यह अंडे की तरह लगता है। इसका स्वाद और गंध भी अंडे की तरह है। अंदर से यह सफेद और पीला है। वैसे तो यह तरल रूप में होता है पर पकाने या गर्म करने पर ठोस जाता है। इसके अलावा, यह मुर्गी से प्राप्त होता है...........'

"हाँ में समझ गया। तुम शायद केक की बात कर रहे हो।' - मुल्ला नसरूद्दीन तपाक से बोला।

"कभी कभी ज्ञानीव्यक्ति को भी प्रत्यक्षदिखने वाली वस्तु दिखायीनहीं पड़ती और पादरीको मसीहा दिखायी नहींदेते।''*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बहुत ही अच्छी और ज्ञान वर्धक कहानियाँ लिखीं है समीर भाई 
आपका धन्यवाद हमें उपलब्ध कराने को

----------


## Raman46

*हर कहानियां ज्ञान से ओतप्रोत / वाकई मजा आता है पढ़ कर और कुछ सिखने को मिलता है /*

----------


## Raman46

*समीर भाई नव वर्ष की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं / बंद पैक मिठाई भेज रहा हूँ /*

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ही अच्छी और ज्ञान वर्धक कहानियाँ लिखीं है समीर भाई 
> आपका धन्यवाद हमें उपलब्ध कराने को


धन्यवाद मित्र साजिद जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए आपलोगों को हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## Sameerchand

> *हर कहानियां ज्ञान से ओतप्रोत / वाकई मजा आता है पढ़ कर और कुछ सिखने को मिलता है /*





> *समीर भाई नव वर्ष की हार्दिक शुभ कामनाएं / बंद पैक मिठाई भेज रहा हूँ /*


भाई रमण जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आप सही कह रहे हैं, ये सारी कहानिया वास्तविक जीवन को प्रोत्साहित करने वाली हैं.....

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा. 

नए साल के मिठाई के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद......

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अच्छा सूत्र और अच्छी कहानी मित्र 
:clap::clap:

----------


## Sameerchand

> अच्छा सूत्र और अच्छी कहानी मित्र 
> :clap::clap:


धन्यवाद मित्र पूजा जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## satya_anveshi

रास्ते की रुकावट-
विद्यार्थियों की एक टोली पढ़ने के लिए रोज़ाना अपने गाँव से 6-7 मील दूर दूसरे गाँव जाती थी। एक दिन जाते-जाते अचानक विद्यार्थियों को लगा कि उन में एक विद्यार्थी कम है। ढूँढने पर पता चला कि वह पीछे रह गया है।
उसे एक विद्यार्थी ने पुकारा, "तुम वहाँ क्या कर रहे हो?"
उस विद्यार्थी ने वहीं से उत्तर दिया, "ठहरो, मैं अभी आता हूँ।"
यह कह कर उस ने धरती में गड़े एक खूँटे को पकड़ा। ज़ोर से हिलाया, उखाड़ा और एक ओर फेंक दिया फिर टोली में आ मिला।
उसके एक साथी ने पूछा, "तुम ने वह खूँटा क्यों उखाड़ा? इसे तो किसी ने खेत की हद जताने के लिए गाड़ा था।"
इस पर विद्यार्थी बोला,"लेकिन वह बीच रास्ते में गड़ा हुआ था। चलने में रुकावट डालता था। जो खूँटा रास्ते की रुकावट बने, उस खूँटे को उखाड़ फेंकना चाहिए।"
वह विद्यार्थी और कोई नहीं, बल्कि लौह पुरुष सरदार वल्लभ भाई पटेल थे।

इंटरनेट से आभार सहित!

बिल्कुल सही बात है मित्रों, यदि कोई बाधा हमें सही कार्य करने से रोकती है, तो हमें उसे तोड़ फेंकना चाहिए। सरदार पटेल ने भी यही किया, देश की एकता और विकास की राह में जो छोटी-छोटी रियासतेँ आ रहीं थी, उन्हें एक करके।

----------


## Sameerchand

> रास्ते की रुकावट-
> विद्यार्थियों की एक टोली पढ़ने के लिए रोज़ाना अपने गाँव से 6-7 मील दूर दूसरे गाँव जाती थी। एक दिन जाते-जाते अचानक विद्यार्थियों को लगा कि उन में एक विद्यार्थी कम है। ढूँढने पर पता चला कि वह पीछे रह गया है।
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
> इंटरनेट से आभार सहित!
> 
> बिल्कुल सही बात है मित्रों, यदि कोई बाधा हमें सही कार्य करने से रोकती है, तो हमें उसे तोड़ फेंकना चाहिए। सरदार पटेल ने भी यही किया, देश की एकता और विकास की राह में जो छोटी-छोटी रियासतेँ आ रहीं थी, उन्हें एक करके।


बहुत खूब मित्र बेन टेन जी, काफी अच्छी कहानी प्रश्तुत किया हैं .............धन्यवाद

----------


## Sameerchand

*मुर्गा और आभूषण**

एक मुर्गा अपनी मुर्गियों व स्वयं का पेट भरने के लिए भोजन की तलाश में खेत की जमीन खोद रहा था। तभी उसे जमीन में दबा एक आभूषण मिला। वह समझ गया कि यह जरूर कोई बेशकीमती चीज़ है।

जब उसे समझ में नहीं आया कि उस आभूषण का क्या किया जाये, तो वह बोला- "ऐसे व्यक्तियों के लिये जो तुम्हारी कीमत समझते हैं, तुम निश्चय ही बेहतरीन हो। लेकिन मैं एक दाना अनाज के बदले संसार के सभी आभूषणों को कुर्बान कर सकता हूँ।'** 

"किसी वस्तु का मूल्य उसे देखने वाले की आँखों में होता है।'*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सुखी व्यक्ति की कमीज**

खलीफा एक बार बीमार पड़ गया. उसे रेशमी वस्त्रों, नर्म गद्दों में भी आराम नहीं मिलता था, नींद नहीं आती थी और बेवजह दुःखी रहता था. दुनिया के तमाम वैद्यों हकीमों को बुलाया गया. परंतु किसी को भी बीमारी समझ नहीं आ रही थी और लिहाजा इलाज भी नहीं हो पा रहा था. अंत में एक ऐसे वैद्य को बुलाया गया जो अपने विचित्र परंतु प्रभावी इलाज हेतु प्रसिद्ध था. वैद्य ने देखते ही बताया कि खलीफा का इलाज बस यही है कि किसी सुखी व्यक्ति की कमीज खलीफा के सिर पर घंटे भर के लिए रखी जाए.

चहुँओर सुखी व्यक्ति को ढूंढा जाने लगा. जिसे भी पूछो, वो किसी न किसी कारण से दुःखी था. व्यक्तियों को दुःखी बनाने के सैकड़ों हजारों अनगिनत कारण थे. इस बीच सुखी व्यक्ति ढूंढने वाले खलीफा के सिपाहियों को एक गरीब चरवाहा अपने ढोरों के साथ जाते हुए मिला. उनमें से एक ने चरवाहे से मजाक में पूछा – क्यों रे तू सुखी है या दुखी?

चरवाहे ने जवाब दिया – मैं दुःखी क्यों होऊं? मैं तो दुनिया का सबसे सुखी इंसान हूं.

तो चल निकाल अपनी कमीज उतार हमें अपने खलीफा के लिए यह चाहिए – एक सिपाही ने कहा. 

पर, मेरे पास न तो कमीज है और न ही मैं कमीज पहनता हूं – चरवाहे ने कहा. 

जब यह बात खलीफ़ा तक पहुँची तो उन्होंने मंथन किया और पाया कि उनकी बीमारी की जड़ रेशमी वस्त्र, नर्म गद्दे और हीरे-जवाहरात हैं. खलीफा ने वे सब सामाजिक कार्य में वितरित कर दिए. खलीफा अब स्वस्थ और सुखी हो गया था.*

----------


## Badtameez

> *सुखी व्यक्ति की कमीज**
> 
> खलीफा एक बार बीमार पड़ गया. उसे रेशमी वस्त्रों, नर्म गद्दों में भी आराम नहीं मिलता था, नींद नहीं आती थी और बेवजह दुःखी रहता था. दुनिया के तमाम वैद्यों हकीमों को बुलाया गया. परंतु किसी को भी बीमारी समझ नहीं आ रही थी और लिहाजा इलाज भी नहीं हो पा रहा था. अंत में एक ऐसे वैद्य को बुलाया गया जो अपने विचित्र परंतु प्रभावी इलाज हेतु प्रसिद्ध था. वैद्य ने देखते ही बताया कि खलीफा का इलाज बस यही है कि किसी सुखी व्यक्ति की कमीज खलीफा के सिर पर घंटे भर के लिए रखी जाए.
> 
> चहुँओर सुखी व्यक्ति को ढूंढा जाने लगा. जिसे भी पूछो, वो किसी न किसी कारण से दुःखी था. व्यक्तियों को दुःखी बनाने के सैकड़ों हजारों अनगिनत कारण थे. इस बीच सुखी व्यक्ति ढूंढने वाले खलीफा के सिपाहियों को एक गरीब चरवाहा अपने ढोरों के साथ जाते हुए मिला. उनमें से एक ने चरवाहे से मजाक में पूछा – क्यों रे तू सुखी है या दुखी?
> 
> चरवाहे ने जवाब दिया – मैं दुःखी क्यों होऊं? मैं तो दुनिया का सबसे सुखी इंसान हूं.
> 
> तो चल निकाल अपनी कमीज उतार हमें अपने खलीफा के लिए यह चाहिए – एक सिपाही ने कहा. 
> ...


व्यक्ति कभी-कभी स्वस्थ रहते हूए भी बीमार अनुभूति करता है । यह मांसिक बिमारी है। अच्छी कथा थी।

----------


## Sameerchand

*विद्या ददाति विनयम्** 

एक स्टेशन पर एक युवक छोटा सा सूटकेस हाथ में लेकर ट्रेन से उतरा. उतर कर वह कुली ढूंढने लगा. कुली-कुली उसने कई आवाजें लगाई, परंतु कोई कुली नहीं आया. उस युवक के साथ एक अन्य व्यक्ति भी ट्रेन से उतरा. उसने जब देखा कि युवक एक बहुत ही छोटे से सूटकेस को उठाने के लिए कुली ढूंढ रहा है तो उसकी मदद के लिए गया कि शायद युवक को कुछ स्वास्थ्य संबंधी परेशानी होगी, जिसके कारण वह छोटे से सूटकेस को ढोने के लिए भी कुली ढूंढ रहा है.

उस व्यक्ति ने युवक से पूछा – आप इस जरा से सूटकेस को उठाने के लिए कुली को क्यों ढूंढ रहे हैं?

मैं पढ़ा लिखा व्यक्ति हूँ, और सूटकेस छोटा हो या बड़ा इसे तो कुली ही उठाते हैं – युवक ने जवाब दिया.

कुली तो हैं नहीं, यदि तुम्हें कोई समस्या न हो तो मैं इसे उठा कर आप जहाँ कहें पहुँचा देता हूं – उस व्यक्ति ने प्रस्ताव दिया.

युवक सहर्ष राज़ी हो गया. गंतव्य पर पहुँचने पर युवक उस व्यक्ति को मेहनताना देने लगा. मगर उस व्यक्ति ने मना कर दिया.

शाम को वहीं स्टेशन के पास एक सभागार में प्रसिद्ध विद्वान ईश्वरचंद्र विद्यासागर का भाषण था. सभागार में वह युवक भी पहुँचा. दरअसल वह खासतौर पर ईश्वरचंद्र विद्यासागर का भाषण सुनने ही इस शहर में आया था.

उसने देखा कि वह व्यक्ति जिसने उसका बैग उठाया था, और कोई नहीं, ईश्वरचंद्र विद्यासागर थे!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*वर्तमान में जियो**

एक कंजूस व्यक्ति ने जीवन भर कंजूसी करके पांच लाख दीनार एकत्रित कर लिये। इस एकत्रित धन की बदौलत वह एक साल तक बिना कोई काम किए चैन की बंशी बजाने के स्वप्न देखने लगा। इसके पहले कि वह उस धन को निवेश करने का इरादा कर पाता, यमदूत ने उसके दरवाज़े पर दस्तक दे दी।

उस व्यक्ति ने यमदूत से कुछ समय देने की प्रार्थना की परंतु यमदूत टस से मस नहीं हुआ। उसने याचना की - "मुझे तीन दिन की ज़िंदगी दे दो, मैं तुम्हें अपना आधा धन दे दूँगा।" पर यमदूत ने उसकी बात पर कोई ध्यान नहीं दिया।

उस व्यक्ति ने फिर प्रार्थना की - "मैं आपसे एक दिन की ज़िंदगी की भीख मांगता हूं। इसके बदले तुम मेरी वर्षों की मेहनत से जोड़ा गया पूरा धन ले लो।" पर यमदूत फिर भी अडिग रहा।

अपनी तमाम अनुनय-विनय के बाद उसे यमदूत से सिर्फ इतनी मोहलत मिली कि वह एक संदेश लिख सके। उस व्यक्ति ने अपने संदेश में लिखा - "जिस किसी को भी यह संदेश मिले, उससे मैं सिर्फ इतना कहूँगा कि वह जीवनभर सिर्फ संपत्ति जोड़ने की फिराक में न रहे। ज़िंदगी का एक - एक पल पूरी तरह से जियो। मेरे पांच लाख दीनार भी मेरे लिए एक घंटे का समय नहीं खरीद सके।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

> व्यक्ति कभी-कभी स्वस्थ रहते हूए भी बीमार अनुभूति करता है । यह मांसिक बिमारी है। अच्छी कथा थी।


भाई सुरेश जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

ये सारी कहानिया वास्तविक जीवन को प्रोत्साहित करने वाली हैं.....

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

----------


## aawara

*बहुत बढ़िया संकलन है मित्र ................सभी कहानियां अलग अलग खूबियों के साथ साथ मौलिक सन्देश को भी समाहित किये हुए हैं ....................इसे निरंतर गति देते रहिये ...................लाजवाब .........बेहतरीन ..............शानदार..........!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *बहुत बढ़िया संकलन है मित्र ................सभी कहानियां अलग अलग खूबियों के साथ साथ मौलिक सन्देश को भी समाहित किये हुए हैं ....................इसे निरंतर गति देते रहिये ...................लाजवाब .........बेहतरीन ..............शानदार..........!!!!!!!!*


मित्र, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आप बिलकुल सही कह रहे हैं, हर एक कहानी अलग अलग खूबियों के साथ साथ मौलिक सन्देश को भी समाहित किये हुए हैं. साथ साथ वास्तविक जीवन को प्रोत्साहित करने वाली हैं.

मित्र आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर आना मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगा. आगे भी सूत्र पर आकर आप अपने विचारो द्वारा ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

धन्यवाद....

----------


## Sameerchand

*सतत जागरूकता** 


ज़ैन विद्या सीखने वाले छात्र को तब तक इसके अध्यापन की अनुमति नहीं है जब तक कि वह कम से कम 10 वर्ष तक अपने गुरू के सानिध्य में न रहे। 

टैनो नामक एक छात्र 10 वर्ष का कठिन परिश्रम करके 'गुरू' का दर्ज़ा प्राप्त करने में सफल हो गया। एक दिन वह अपने गुरू नैनिन से मिलने गया। उस दिन तेज बारिश हो रही थी, इसलिये टैनो ने लकड़ी की खड़ाऊँ पहनी तथा अपने साथ छाता लेकर गया। 

जैसे ही उसने गुरू जी के कक्ष में प्रवेश किया, उन्होंने उससे पूछा -"लगता है तुमने अपनी खड़ाऊँ और छाता बाहर दालान में ही छोड़ दिया है। तुम मुझे यह बताओ कि तुमने अपना छाता बांयी ओर रखा है या खड़ाऊँ?" 

टैनो को इस बारे में कुछ याद नहीं था अतः वह उत्तर न दे पाने के कारण शर्मिंदा हो गया। उसे यह एहसास भी हो गया कि वह लगातार जागरूक नहीं रह सका। वह पुनः नैनिन का शिष्य बन गया और सतत जागरूकता के अभ्यास के लिए पुनः 10 वर्षों तक श्रम किया।**

"ऐसा व्यक्ति जो लगातार जागरूक रहता है तथा हर पल में पूरी तरह 

शरीक होता है, वही गुरू कहलाने के योग्य है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*दुनिया मेरी नजर में**

गांव के बाहर बने चौपाल पर उस गांव का एक निवासी रस्सियाँ बुनता हुआ बैठा था. 

इतने में एक यात्री वहाँ आया और उस निवासी से जानना चाहा कि इस गांव में किस किस्म के व्यक्ति रहते हैं. यात्री ने आगे बताया कि वो अपने वर्तमान गांव को छोड़ कर नई जगह बसना चाहता है. 

गांव के निवासी ने पूछा – तुम्हारे वर्तमान गांव में किस किस्म के लोग रहते हैं? 

वे सभी लालची, कूढ़ मगज, निष्ठुर और असभ्य हैं – यात्री ने बताया. 

इस गांव के निवासी भी ठीक ऐसे ही हैं – गांव के उस निवासी ने खुलासा किया. 

संयोगवश थोड़ी देर के बाद एक अन्य यात्री वहाँ पहुँचा और उसने भी उस निवासी से ठीक यही बात पूछी. क्योंकि वह भी अपना गांव छोड़कर नए गांव में बसना चाहता था. 

गांव के उस निवासी ने यात्री से वही प्रश्न पूछा कि उसके वर्तमान गांव में किस किस्म के लोग रहते हैं. 

यात्री ने बताया – हमारे गांव के निवासी दयालु, बुद्धिमान, सभ्य, भद्र अच्छे हैं. 

उस निवासी ने कहा – हमारे गांव में भी सभी ऐसे ही हैं.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*फल खाने की अधीरता** 

आम के मौसम में बग़ीचे में बंदरों का खूब उत्पात रहता था. बहुत सारा फल बंदर खा जाते थे. इस बार मालिक ने बंदरों को दूर रखने के लिए कुछ चौकीदार रख लिए सुरक्षा के कड़े उपाय अपना लिए. 

बंदरों को मीठे आम का स्वाद मिलना मुश्किल हो गया. वे अपने सरदार के पास गए और उनसे अपनी समस्या के बारे में बताया. 

बंदरों के सरदार ने कहा कि हम भी इनसानों की तरह आम के बगीचे लगाएंगे, और अपनी मेहनत का फल बिना किसी रोकटोक के खाएंगे. 

बंदरों ने एक बढ़िया जगह तलाशा और खूब सारे अलग अलग किस्मों के आम की गुठलियाँ एकत्र किया और बड़े जतन से उन्हें बो दिया. 

एक दिन बीता, दो दिन बीते बंदर सुबह शाम उस स्थान पर जा कर देखते. तीसरे दिन भी जब उन्हें जमीन में कोई हलचल दिखाई नहीं दी तो उन्होंने पूरी जमीन फिर से खोद डाली और गुठलियों को देखा कि उनमें से पेड़ क्यों निकल नहीं रहे हैं. इससे गुठलियों में हो रहे अंकुरण खराब हो गए.* *

"कुछ पाने के लिए कुछ समय तो देना पड़ता है!"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*उत्कृष्टता को साझा करना** 


एक किसान को हमेशा राज्य स्तरीय मेले में सर्वश्रेष्ठ मक्का उत्पादन के लिए पुरस्कार मिलता था। उसकी यह आदत थी कि वह अपने आसपास के किसानों को मक्के के सबसे अच्छे बीज बांट देता था। 

जब उससे इसका कारण पूछा गया तो उसने कहा - "यह मेरे ही हित की बात है। हवा अपने साथ पराग कणों को उड़ा कर लाती है। यदि मेरे आसपास के किसान घटिया दर्जे के बीज का प्रयोग करेंगे तो इससे मेरी फसल को भी नुक्सान पहुँचेगा। इसीलिए मैं चाहता हूँ कि वे बेहतरीन गुणवत्ता के बीजों का प्रयोग करें।"* *

"जो कुछ भी आप दूसरों को देते हैं, अंततः वही आपको वापस मिलता है। 
अतः यह आपके ही स्वार्थ की बात है कि आप स्वार्थरहित बनें।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ब्रह्मज्ञान 
*
*एक बार एक भिखारीनुमा व्यक्ति अरस्तू के पास गया और उनसे ब्रह्मज्ञान मांगने लगा. 

**अरस्तू ने उसे सिर से लेकर पैर तक देखा और कहा – “अपने कपड़े साफ करो, और रोज नहाओ-धोओ. अपने बालों को कटवाओ और कंघी करो...गलतियाँ करो, मगर उन्हें दोहराओ नहीं...अपनी गलतियों से सीखो. वास्तविक तपस्या तो अपने आप में झांकना और अपनी गलतियों से सीखना ही है.”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मुफ़्त के गधे* 

नसरूद्दीन गधे बेचने का कारोबार करता था. वो साप्ताहिक बाजार में गधे लेकर आता और अपने गधे बेहद कम कीमत में बेचता जिससे उसके सारे गधे बिक जाते और वो ठीकठाक मुनाफा कमाता. 

एक दिन गधे बेचने वाला एक दूसरा व्यापारी नसरूद्दीन के पास आया और बोला “मुल्ला, मैं अपने गधों के लिए चारा इधर-उधर से जुगाड़ कर लेता हूं. मेरे चरवाहे बंधुआ मजदूर हैं जिन्हें मैं कोई फूटी कौड़ी भी नहीं देता. इस तरह से मैं गधों पर ज्यादा कुछ खर्चा नहीं करता. फिर भी जो कीमत मैं लगाता हूँ, उसमें कम लाभ मिलता है. तुम तो मुझसे भी कम कीमत में गधे बेचते हो. ऐसे कैसे कर लेते हो?” 

*मुल्ला ने फिलासफी झाड़ी – “तुम चारा चुराते हो, मैं गधे चुराता हूं” 
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जिंग और चुआन 
*

जिंग और चुआन ने स्नातक परीक्षा पास करने के तुरंत बाद एक थोक भंडार कंपनी में नौकरी करना शुरू कर दिया। दोनों ने बहुत मेहनत की। कुछ वर्ष बाद, उनके बॉस ने जिंग का प्रमोशन सेल्स एक्जीक्यूटिव पद पर कर दिया, जबकि चुआन को सेल्स रिप्रिजेन्टेटिव ही बने रहने दिया। चुआन को जब यह बर्दाश्त नहीं हुआ तो उसने अपने बॉस को इस्तीफा सौंप दिया एवं यह उनसे यह शिकायत की कि वे कठोर परिश्रम करने वालों को महत्व न देकर चापलूसों का प्रमोशन करते हैं। 

बॉस यह जानते थे कि चुआन ने भी इतने वर्ष परिश्रम से कार्य किया है लेकिन चुआन को उसमें और जिंग में अंतर समझाने के लिए उन्होंने चुआन को एक कार्य करने को कहा। उन्होंने चुआन से कहा कि वह बाजार जाकर ऐसे विक्रेता का पता लगाये जो तरबूज बेच रहा हो। चुआन ने बाजार से लौटकर बताया कि तरबूज बेचने वाला मिल गया है। 

बॉस ने पूछा - "कितने रू. किलो ?' 

चुआन फिर बाजार गया और लौटकर बोला - "12 रू. प्रति किलो।' 

तब बॉस ने चुआन से कहा - "अब मैं यही कार्य जिंग को सौंपूंगा।' 

फिर जिंग बाजार गया और लौटकर बोला - "बॉस केवल एक व्यक्ति तरबूज बेचता है। 12 रु. प्रति किलो, 100रु. के 10 किलो। उसके पास 340 तरबूज हैं। उसकी दुकान पर 58 तरबूज थे जिसमें से प्रत्येक लगभग 15 किग्रा. का है। ये तरबूज अभी दो दिन पहले ही दक्षिण प्रांत से लाये गये हैं। ये ताजे, लाल और अच्छी गुणवत्ता के हैं।' 

चुआन बहुत प्रभावित हुआ और वह अपने और जिंग में फर्क को समझ गया। अंत में उसने इस्तीफा वापस लेने और जिंग से सीखने का निर्णय लिया। 

*"एक सफल व्यक्ति हमेशा तल्लीन प्रेक्षक, अधिक चिंतनशील एवं गहराई से सोचने वाला होता है।सफल व्यक्ति कई वर्ष आगे तक का अनुमान कर लेता है जबकि हम महज कल तक के बारे में ही सोच पाते हैं।' 
**
"एक वर्ष और एक दिन में 365 गुना का अंतर होता है।'*

----------


## satya_anveshi

बेहद ज्ञान देने वाली कथा है समीर भाई जी।

----------


## Sameerchand

> बेहद ज्ञान देने वाली कथा है समीर भाई जी।


*आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद बेन टेन भाई.............*

----------


## satya_anveshi

सहनशीलताएक दरोगा संत दादू की ईश्वर भक्ति और सिद्धि से बहुत प्रभावित था। उन्हें गुरु मानने की इच्छा से वह उनकी खोज में निकल पड़ा। लगभग आधा जंगल पार करने के बाद दरोगा को केवल धोती पहने एक साधारण-सा व्यक्ति दिखाई दिया। वह उसके पास जाकर बोला, "क्यों बे तुझे मालूम है कि संत दादू का आश्रम कहाँ है?"
वह व्यक्ति दरोगा की बात अनसुनी कर के अपना काम करता रहा। भला दरोगा को यह सब कैसे सहन होता? लोग तो उसके नाम से ही थर-थर काँपते थे उसने आव देखा न ताव लगा ग़रीब की धुनाई करने। इस पर भी जब वह व्यक्ति मौन धारण किए अपना काम करता ही रहा तो दरोगा ने आग बबूला होते हुए एक ठोकर मारी और आगे बढ़ गया।
थोड़ा आगे जाने पर दरोगा को एक और आदमी मिला। दरोगा ने उसे भी रोक कर पूछा, ''क्या तुम्हें मालूम है संत दादू कहाँ रहते है?''
''उन्हें भला कौन नहीं जानता,वे तो उधर ही रहते हैं जिधर से आप आ रहे हैं। यहाँ से थोड़ी ही दूर पर उनका आश्रम है। मैं भी उनके दर्शन के लिए ही जा रहा था। आप मेरे साथ ही चलिए।'' वह व्यक्ति बोला।
दरोगा मन ही मन प्रसन्न होते हुए साथ चल दिया। राहगीर जिस व्यक्ति के पास दरोगा को ले गया उसे देख कर वह लज्जित हो उठा क्यों संत दादू वही व्यक्ति थे जिसको दरोगा ने मामूली आदमी समझ कर अपमानित किया था। वह दादू के चरणों में गिर कर क्षमा माँगने लगा। बोला, ''महात्मन् मुझे क्षमा कर दीजिए, मुझसे अनजाने में अपराध हो गया।''
दरोगा की बात सुनकर संत दादूहँसते हुए बोले, ''भाई, इसमें बुरा मानने की क्या बात? कोईमिट्टी का एक घड़ा भी ख़रीदता है तो ठोक बजा कर देख लेता है। फिर तुम तो मुझे गुरु बनाने आए थे।''
संत दादू की सहिष्णुता के आगे दरोगा नतमस्तक हो गया।

----------


## Sameerchand

> सहनशीलताएक दरोगा संत दादू की ईश्वर भक्ति और सिद्धि से बहुत प्रभावित था। उन्हें गुरु मानने की इच्छा से वह उनकी खोज में निकल पड़ा। लगभग आधा जंगल पार करने के बाद दरोगा को केवल धोती पहने एक साधारण-सा व्यक्ति दिखाई दिया। वह उसके पास जाकर बोला, "क्यों बे तुझे मालूम है कि संत दादू का आश्रम कहाँ है?"
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................................
> 
> दरोगा की बात सुनकर संत दादूहँसते हुए बोले, ''भाई, इसमें बुरा मानने की क्या बात? कोईमिट्टी का एक घड़ा भी ख़रीदता है तो ठोक बजा कर देख लेता है। फिर तुम तो मुझे गुरु बनाने आए थे।''
> संत दादू की सहिष्णुता के आगे दरोगा नतमस्तक हो गया।


बहुत खूब मित्र बेन टेन जी, काफी अच्छी कहानी प्रश्तुत किया हैं .............धन्यवाद

----------


## Sameerchand

*राजा की खुशामद 
*
*प्रसिद्ध दार्शनिक डायोजिनीस दाल-रोटी खा रहे थे। उन्हें दाल-रोटी खाते हुए एक अन्य दार्शनिक अरिस्टीप्पस ने देखा, जो राजा की खुशामद करके आराम से गुजर-बसर कर रहे थे। 
*
*अरिस्टीप्पस तपाक से बोले - "यदि तुम भी राजा की जी-हुजुरी करना सीख लो तो इस तरह तुम्हें दाल-रोटी पर गुजारा नहीं करना पड़ेगा। " 

**डायोजिनीस ने सरलतापूर्वक उत्तर दिया - "यदि तुम दाल-रोटी पर गुजारा करना सीख लो तो तुम्हें राजा की खुशामद करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जब गुरु का ज्ञान मिलता है 

सूफ़ी मान्यता है कि किसी व्यक्ति की समस्या का समाधान तब तक नहीं होता जब तक कि उसके गुरु की कृपा दृष्टि का एक अंश उस पर न पड़े. 
*
*एक बार एक सूफ़ी संत मृत्युशैय्या पर थे. उन्हें अपने प्रिय तीन नए-नए शिष्यों के भविष्य की चिंता थी कि इन्हें ज्ञान की ओर ले जाने वाला सही गुरु कहाँ कैसे मिलेगा. संत चाहते तो वे किसी सक्षम विद्वान का नाम ले सकते थे, मगर उन्होंने ऐसा नहीं किया और चाहा कि शिष्य स्वयं अपने लिए गुरु तलाशें. 
*
*इसके लिए संत ने मन ही मन एक विचित्र उपाय तलाशा. उन्होंने अपने तीनों शिष्यों को बुलाया और कहा – कि हमारे आश्रम में जो 17 ऊँट हैं उन्हें तुम तीनों मिलकर इस तरह से बांट लो – सबसे बड़ा इनमें से आधा रखेगा, मंझला एक तिहाई और सबसे छोटे के पास नौंवा हिस्सा हो. 
*
*यह तो बड़ा विचित्र वितरण था, जिसका कोई हल ही नहीं निकल सकता था. तीनों शिष्यों ने बहुत दिमाग खपाया मगर उत्तर नहीं निकला, तो उनमें से एक ने कहा – गुरु की मंशा अलग करने की नहीं होगी, इसीलिए हम तीनों मिलकर ही इनके मालिक बने रहते हैं, कोई बंटवारा नहीं होगा. 
*
*दूसरे ने कहा – गुरु ने निकटतम संभावित बंटवारे के लिए कहा होगा.
*
*परंतु बात किसी के गले से नहीं उतरी. उनकी समस्या की बात चहुँओर फैली तो एक विद्वान ने तीनों शिष्यों को बुलाया और कहा – तुम मेरे एक ऊँट ले लो. इससे तुम्हारे पास पूरे अठारह ऊँट हो जाएंगे. अब सबसे बड़ा इनमें से आधा यानी नौ ऊंट ले ले. मंझला एक तिहाई यानी कि छः ऊँट ले ले. सबसे छोटा नौंवा हिस्सा यानी दो ऊँट ले ले. अब बाकी एक ऊँट बच रहा है, जो मेरा है तो उसे मैं वापस ले लेता हूँ. * *शिष्यों को उनका नया गुरु मिल गया था. गुरु शिष्यों की समस्या में स्वयं भी शामिल जो हो गया था.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जैसा चाहोगे वैसा ही मिलेगा 
*
*एक धार्मिक कक्षा में शिक्षक ने अपने शिष्यों को घरू-कार्य दिया कि अगले दिन वे अपने धर्म ग्रंथ से एक एक अनमोल वचन लिख लाएँ, और पूरी कक्षा के सामने उसे पढ़ें और उसका अर्थ बताएं. 
*
*दूसरे दिन एक विद्यार्थी ने पूरी कक्षा के सामने पढ़ा – “लेने से ज्यादा अच्छा देना होता है.” पूरी कक्षा ने ताली बजाई. 
*
*दूसरे विद्यार्थी ने कहा – “ईश्वर उन्हें पसंद करता है जो हँसी-खुशी अपना सर्वस्व दान करते हैं.” कक्षा में एक बार फिर तालियों की गड़गड़ाहट सुनाई दी. 
*
*तीसरे ने कहा – “मूर्ख सदैव कंगाल बना रहता है.” 
*
*उन तीनों ने एक ही धार्मिक किताब से अंश उठाए थे. मगर तीनों की अपनी दृष्टि ने अलग अलग अनमोल वचन पकड़े. 

**"जब आप सोचते हैं, जब आप किसी चीज की विवेचना करते हैं तो यह आपके चेतन-अवचेतन मस्तिष्क और आपकी सोच को ही प्रतिबिंबित करता है. अपनी सोच को धनात्मक बनाए रखें तो काले अक्षरों में भी स्वर्णिम आभा दिखाई देगी. "*

----------


## Sameerchand

*घोड़े की चोरी 
*
*नसरुद्दीन के पास एक बेहतरीन घोड़ा था। सभी उससे ईर्ष्या करते थे। उसके कस्बे का एक व्यापारी, जिसका नाम अहमद था, वह घोड़ा खरीदना चाहता था। उसने नसरुद्दीन को उस घोड़े के बदले 100 ऊँट देने का प्रस्ताव दिया पर नसरुद्दीन उस घोड़े को बेचना नहीं चाहता था। 
*
*अहमद ने गुस्से में आकर कहा - "मैंने तुम्हें बेहतरीन प्रस्ताव दिया है। यदि तुम शराफत से नहीं मानोगे तो मुझे दूसरे तरीके भी आजमाने पड़ सकते हैं जो तुम्हें पसंद नहीं आऐंगे।" 
*
*एक दिन वह रेगिस्तान में भिखारी का रूपधारण करके बैठ गया। उसे पता था कि नसरुद्दीन वहां से गुजरेगा। उसे कराहता हुआ देख नसरुद्दीन को उस पर दया आ गयी और उसने उसका हाल पूछा। 
*
*अहमद ने कराहते हुए कहा कि उसने तीन दिन से कुछ नहीं खाया है और वह इतना कमजोर हो चुका है कि अपने पैरों पर खड़ा भी नहीं हो सकता। नसरुद्दीन को उस पर दया आ गई और वह बोला - "मैं तुम्हें अपने घोड़े पर बैठाकर ले चलूंगा और मैं पीछे - पीछे पैदल चल लूंगा।" जैसे ही नसरुद्दीन ने उसे उठाकर अपने घोड़े पर बैठाया, अहमद ने घोड़े को सरपट 
दौड़ाना शुरू कर दिया। नसरुद्दीन ने उससे रुकने को कहा। अहमद पीछे मुड़कर जोर से चिल्लाते हुए बोला - "मैंने तुमसे पहले ही कहा था नसरुद्दीन! यदि तुम अपना घोड़ा मुझे नहीं बेचोगे तो मैं उसे चुरा लूंगा।" 
*
*नसरुद्दीन बोला - "ठहरो मित्र, एक बात सुनते जाओ! मुझे तुमसे सिर्फ यह कहना है कि घोड़ा चुराने की अपनी यह तरकीब किसी को नहीं बताना।" 
*
*अहमद - "क्यों?" 
*
*नसरुद्दीन - "यदि किसी दिन सड़क के किनारे पड़े बीमार व्यक्ति को वास्तव में मदद की आवश्यकता होगी तो लोग इस तरकीब को याद कर कभी उसकी मदद नहीं करेंगे।" 

**नसरुद्दीन के इन शब्दों को सुनकर अहमद का मन ग्लानि से भर गया। वह वापस लौटा और नसरुद्दीन से क्षमा मांगते हुए उसका घोड़ा लौटा दिया।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

समीर भाई जी कहने के लिए शब्द नहीं मिल रहे हैं। आज की सभी कथाएँ एक से बढ़कर एक हैं।

----------


## nitin9935

फिर से कुछ शानदार कहानियां 

समीर भाई आपके लिए :salut::salut::salut::salut:

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई जी कहने के लिए शब्द नहीं मिल रहे हैं। आज की सभी कथाएँ एक से बढ़कर एक हैं।





> फिर से कुछ शानदार कहानियां 
> 
> समीर भाई आपके लिए :salut::salut::salut::salut:


*भाई बेन टेन जी और नितिन भाई जी,  जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अमरता का वरदान
*
*एक दिन वेदव्यास से उनके मामाश्री ने कहा – भांजे मुझे अमरता का वरदान चाहिए. मुझे भगवान ब्रह्मा के पास ले चलो. 
*
*भगवान ब्रह्मा ने असमर्थता जाहिर की पर कहा कि वे उन्हें विष्णु के पास ले चलते हैं जो कोई हल अवश्य निकालेंगे. 
*
*वे सभी भगवान विष्णु के पास पहुँचे. विष्णु ने भी वही बात कही, और उन्हें लेकर भगवान शंकर के पास गए. 
*
*भगवान शंकर ने बताया कि जीवन-मृत्यु का लेखा जोखा तो यमराज के पास रहता है. शायद वे कोई हल निकालें. और वे सभी यमराज के पास गए. 
*
*यमराज ने कहा कि पहले देखें तो सही कि मामाश्री की मृत्यु की तिथि क्या दर्ज है. चित्रगुप्त को तलब किया गया जिनकी पोथी में ब्रह्माण्ड के सभी जीवों की मृत्यु की तिथि दर्ज रहती है.* *चित्रगुप्त से यमराज ने पूछा कि वेदव्यास के मामा की मृत्यु की तिथि कौन सी है. चित्रगुप्त ने अपनी पोथी खोली, और उस प्रविष्टि पर गए जिस पर मामाश्री की मृत्यु की तिथि अंकित थी. प्रविष्टि पर नजर पड़ते ही चित्रगुप्त का मुँह खुला का खुला रह गया. उन्होंने मामाश्री की ओर अपनी नजरें घुमाई. मामाश्री स्वर्ग सिधार चुके थे. प्रविष्टि में दर्ज था – जिस घड़ी त्रिदेव, यमराज, चित्रगुप्त और वेदव्यास एक साथ मिलेंगे, वह घड़ी मामाश्री की मृत्यु की घड़ी होगी!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सर्वश्रेष्ठ तीरंदाज़* 

*बीरबल की ही तरह नसरुद्दीन भी अपने सुल्तान को अत्यंत प्रिय था। एक दिन कदी (मुस्लिम देशों, विशेषकर तुर्की में जज को कदी कहते थे) और वजीर (सुल्तान का विशेष सिपहसालार) ने ईर्ष्यावश कुछ ऐसा करने का निर्णय लिया जिससे नसरुद्दीन सुल्तान की नजरों से गिर जाये। एक दिन उन्हें ऐसा करने का मौका उस समय मिला जब सुल्तान ने कहा - "मैं अपने तीरंदाज़ों का अभ्यास देखने जा रहा हूं। मैं चाहता हूं कि आप सभी लोग भी आयें।" 

जल्द ही वे उस जगह पहुंच गए जहां तीरंदाज़ अभ्यास कर रहे थे। अपने तीरंदाज़ों को सटीक निशाना लगाते हुए देखकर सुल्तान ने प्रसन्नतापूर्वक कहा - "बेहतरीन ! शाबास ! निस्संदेह मेरे तीरंदाज़ सल्तनत के सर्वश्रेष्ठ तीरंदाज़ हैं।" 

"माफ कीजिए सुल्तान ! पर हम लोगों में एक ऐसा भी शख्स मौजूद है जो स्वयं ही आपकी सल्तनत का सर्वश्रेष्ठ तीरंदाज़ होने का दावा करता है।" - कदी ने ईर्ष्यावश कहा। 
सुल्तान ने कहा - "वो कौन है?" कदी ने उत्तर दिया - "अपने नसरुद्दीन ही वो शख्स हैं" 

सुल्तान ने नसरुद्दीन को धनुष और तीर देते हुए कहा - "ठीक है नसरुद्दीन। तुम अपनी काबिलियत साबित करो।" 

नसरुद्दीन को तो तीरंदाज़ी आती ही नहीं थी। भय से कांपते हुए उसने सुल्तान से धनुष और तीर लिया। इसी बीच, कदी और वजीर आपस में बात करने लगे कि - "जहां तक हम जानते हैं, नसरुद्दीन अनाड़ी तीरंदाज़ है। आज वह निश्चय ही सुल्तान की नज़रों से गिर जाएगा।" 

नसरुद्दीन भी सोचने गया कि - "हो न हो, यह कदी और वजीर की ही साजिश है। पर मैं उन्हें सबक सिखा कर ही दम लूंगा।" 

नसरुद्दीन ने जैसे ही पहला तीर चलाया, अनाड़ी तीरंदाज़ होने के कारण उसका निशाना चूक गया। पर वह अपने को संभालते हुए बोला - "इस तरह कदी तीर चलाते हैं।" उसने दूसरा तीर चलाया तो वह भी निशाना चूक गया। वह बोला - "और इस वजीर निशाना लगाते हैं।" जैसे ही उसने तीसरा तीर चलाया, भाग्यवश वह सटीक निशाने पर लगा। खुश होते हुए वह बोला - "और इस तरह मैं निशाना लगाता हूं।" 

वहां मौजूद लोगों ने नसरुद्दीन की जमकर तारीफ की और सुल्तान से खुश होकर उसे बहुमूल्य उपहार प्रदान किये। 
अपनी शिकस्त देखकर कदी और वजीर उससे और अधिक ईर्ष्या करने लग गए। 
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*लोमड़ी एवं सेही 
*
*एक बार एक लोमड़ी नदी पार करते समय तेज धार में बहकर एक सकरी घाटी में फंस गई और काफी प्रयास करने के बावजूद वहां से निकल न पाने के कारण थककर वही लेट गई। तभी 
दुर्भाग्यवश रक्त चूसने वाली मक्खियों का एक झुंड उस पर टूट पड़ा और वे उसे काटने और डंक मारने लगीं। तभी एक सेही वहां से गुजरी। लोमड़ी को बुरी हालत में देखकर दयावश 
उसने उसे वहां से निकालकर मक्खियों से दूर ले जाने का प्रस्ताव दिया। हालाकि, लोमड़ी ने उसे ऐसा कुछ भी करने को साफ मना कर दिया। 
*
*सेही ने उससे पूछा - "ऐसा क्यों?" 
*
*लोमड़ी बोली - "ऐसा इसलिए कह रही हूं कि जो मक्खियां अब तक मेरा खून पी रहीं थीं, अब उनका पेट भर चुका है। यदि तुम उनसे मुझे बचाकर नदी के उस पार ले भी जाओगे तो 
भूखे भेड़ियों का झुंड मुझ पर टूट पड़ेगा और मुझे चट कर जाएगा।"* 

*"भूखे भेड़ियों की बजाए रक्त चूसने वाली मक्खियों से जूझना बेहतर है। "*

----------


## Sameerchand

*तो, लिखते क्यों नहीं!* 

*मुल्ला को एक बार कॉलेज में विद्यार्थियों को लेखन कला विषय पर व्याख्यान देने के लिए बुलाया गया. 
*
*मुल्ला ने अपना आख्यान इस प्रश्न से प्रारंभ किया – “यहाँ विद्यार्थियों में जो सचमुच लेखक बनना चाहते हैं वे अपना हाथ ऊँचा करें?” 
*
*सबने अपने हाथ ऊँचे कर दिए. जाहिर सी बात थी क्योंकि व्याख्यान लेखन कला पर था और इसमें दिलचस्पी लेने वालों का ही जमावड़ा था. 

**“तो आप सभी को मेरी सलाह है कि” मुल्ला ने अपना व्याख्यान समाप्त किया - “यहाँ झख मारने के बजाए आप सभी अपने अपने घर जाएँ और तुरंत लिखना शुरू करें.”*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मस्त है समीर भाई 

बहुत बढ़िया +++

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज तकनिकी कारणों से नहीं दे पाया, आपके मेरे पास जमा है फिर कभी दे दुंगा l

----------


## dev b

शानदार सूत्र के लिए बधाई और रेपो+++मित्र

----------


## Sameerchand

> मस्त है समीर भाई 
> 
> बहुत बढ़िया +++





> आज तकनिकी कारणों से नहीं दे पाया, आपके मेरे पास जमा है फिर कभी दे दुंगा l


*धन्यवाद मित्र सीसवाल जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा. 

**आपके रेपो++++ का मुझे इन्तजार रहेगा बंधू..........*

----------


## Sameerchand

> शानदार सूत्र के लिए बधाई और रेपो+++मित्र


*धन्यवाद मित्र देव बी जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.* 

*आपके रेपो+++++ के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र........*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बुद्धिमत्तापूर्ण उत्तर* 

*एक बार नसरुद्दीन अपनी बहन से मिलने उसके गाँव जा रहे थे। रास्ते में उसे डकैतों ने घेर लिया। डकैतों को नसरुद्दीन के बुद्धिमान और सुल्तान के प्रिय होने के बारे में पता था। 

डकैतों के सरदार ने उसे एक कद्दू देते हुए कहा - "तुम्हें इस कद्दू का सही वजन बताना है। यदि तुमने इसका गलत वज़न बताया तो तुम्हारे पास मौजूद सारा धन लूट लिया जाएगा और यदि तुमने इसका सही वजन बता दिया तो तुम्हें जाने दिया जाएगा। " 

चूंकि नसरुद्दीन अत्यंत बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति थे, इसलिए एक पल भी गंवाए बिना उन्होंने कहा कि कद्दू का वज़न सरदार के सिर के वज़न के बराबर है। नसरुद्दीन के उत्तर की सत्यता को जांचने के लिए सरदार को अपना सिर कलम करना पड़ता। नसरुद्दीन के बुद्धिमत्तापूर्ण उत्तर पर वह जोर से हंसा और नसरुद्दीन को जाने की अनुमति प्रदान की। 
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अनूठा तर्क 
*
*किसी ने मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन से पूछा - "तुम्हारी उम्र क्या है?" 
*
*मुल्ला ने उत्तर दिया - "अपने भाई से तीन वर्ष बड़ा हूं।" 
*
*"तुम यह कैसे जानते हो?" - उसने फिर पूछा। 

**"पिछले वर्ष मैंने अपने भाई को यह कहते हुए सुना था कि मैं उससे दो वर्ष बड़ा हूं। इस बात को सुने एक वर्ष हो गया है। इसलिए अब मैं उससे तीन वर्ष बड़ा हो गया हूं। और जल्दी ही मैं उसका दादा कहलाने लायक बड़ा हो जाऊंगा।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कटोरा धोना 
*
*एक भिक्षु ने जोसु से कहा -"मैने अभी -अभी मठ में प्रवेश किया है। कृपया मुझे शिक्षा दीजिए।' 
*
*जोसू ने पूछा - "क्या तुमने चावल खा लिया?' 
*
*भिक्षु ने उत्तर दिया - "हाँ' 
*
*तब जोसू ने कहा - "तो तुम्हारे लिए अच्छा यह होगा कि तुम सबसे पहले अपना कटोरा धो।' 
*
*तब जाकर भिक्षु की आँखें खुलीं। 
*
*"जो बहुत स्पष्ट है,उसे देखना कठिन है।' 
*
*एक बेवकूफ हाथ में लालटेन लिए आग को ढूंढ रहा था।* *यदि उसे आग के बारे में पता होता, तो वह काफी पहले ही चावल पका चुका होता।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*उत्कंठा 
*
*एक घमंडी शिष्य अन्य लोगों को सत्य की शिक्षा प्रदान करना चाहता था। उसने अपने गुरू से मंशा जाहिर की। 
*
*गुरू ने कहा - प्रतीक्षा करो। 
*
*उसके बाद हर वर्ष वह शिष्य अपने गुरू से आज्ञा लेने पहुँच जाता और उसके गुरू एक ही उत्तर देते - "थोड़ी प्रतीक्षा करो।' 
*
*एक दिन उसने अपने गुरू से कहा - "आखिर मैं कब शिक्षा प्रदान योग्य हो पाऊँगा?' 

**गुरू ने उत्तर दिया -"जब तुम्हारे मन से दूसरों को उपदेश देने की उत्कंठा समाप्त हो जाए। '*

----------


## Badtameez

> *कटोरा धोना 
> *
> *एक भिक्षु ने जोसु से कहा -"मैने अभी -अभी मठ में प्रवेश किया है। कृपया मुझे शिक्षा दीजिए।' 
> *
> *जोसू ने पूछा - "क्या तुमने चावल खा लिया?' 
> *
> *भिक्षु ने उत्तर दिया - "हाँ' 
> *
> *तब जोसू ने कहा - "तो तुम्हारे लिए अच्छा यह होगा कि तुम सबसे पहले अपना कटोरा धो।' 
> ...


सही है!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Badtameez

> *उत्कंठा 
> *
> *एक घमंडी शिष्य अन्य लोगों को सत्य की शिक्षा प्रदान करना चाहता था। उसने अपने गुरू से मंशा जाहिर की। 
> *
> *गुरू ने कहा - प्रतीक्षा करो। 
> *
> *उसके बाद हर वर्ष वह शिष्य अपने गुरू से आज्ञा लेने पहुँच जाता और उसके गुरू एक ही उत्तर देते - "थोड़ी प्रतीक्षा करो।' 
> *
> *एक दिन उसने अपने गुरू से कहा - "आखिर मैं कब शिक्षा प्रदान योग्य हो पाऊँगा?' 
> ...


''जब तुम्हारे मन से दूसरों को उपदेश देने की उत्कंठा समाप्त हो जाए।''
सत्य है।

----------


## Sameerchand

> सही है!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> ''जब तुम्हारे मन से दूसरों को उपदेश देने की उत्कंठा समाप्त हो जाए।''
> सत्य है।


*धन्यवाद मित्र सुरेश जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## King_khan

इस सूत्र के लिए सूत्रधार के लिए जितनी तारीफ की जाए काम होगी |

----------


## King_khan

*काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय* *जीवन में जब सब कुछ एक साथ और जल्दी - जल्दी करने की इच्छा होती है , सब कुछ तेजी से पा लेने की इच्छा होती है , और हमें लगने लगता है कि दिन के चौबीस घंटे भी कम 
पड़ते हैं , उस समय ये बोध कथा , " काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय " हमें याद आती है । 


दर्शनशास्त्र के एक प्रोफ़ेसर कक्षा में आये और उन्होंने छात्रों से कहा कि वे आज जीवन का एक महत्वपूर्ण पाठ पढाने वाले हैं . 


उन्होंने अपने साथ लाई एक काँच की बडी़ बरनी ( जार ) टेबल पर रखा और उसमें टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें डालने लगे और तब तक डालते रहे जब तक कि उसमें एक भी गेंद समाने 
की जगह नहीं बची ... उन्होंने छात्रों से पूछा - क्या बरनी पूरी भर गई ? हाँ . 
आवाज आई ... फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने छोटे - छोटे कंकर उसमें भरने शुरु किये धीरे 
- धीरे बरनी को हिलाया तो काफ़ी सारे कंकर उसमें जहाँ जगह खाली थी , समा गये , फ़िर से प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा , क्या अब बरनी भर गई है , छात्रों ने एक बार फ़िर हाँ 
... कहा अब प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने रेत की थैली से हौले - हौले उस बरनी में रेत डालना शुरु किया , वह रेत भी उस जार में जहाँ संभव था बैठ गई , अब छात्र अपनी नादानी पर 
हँसे ... फ़िर प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने पूछा , क्यों अब तो यह बरनी पूरी भर गई ना ? हाँ
.. अब तो पूरी भर गई है .. सभी ने एक स्वर में कहा .. सर ने टेबल के नीचे से चाय के दो कप निकालकर उसमें की चाय जार में डाली , चाय भी रेत के बीच स्थित 
थोडी़ सी जगह में सोख ली गई . 


प्रोफ़ेसर साहब ने गंभीर आवाज में समझाना शुरु किया – 




इस काँच की बरनी को तुम लोग अपना जीवन समझो .. 


टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें सबसे महत्वपूर्ण भाग अर्थात भगवान , परिवार , बच्चे , मित्र , स्वास्थ्य और शौक हैं , छोटे कंकर मतलब तुम्हारी नौकरी , कार , बडा़ मकान आदि हैं , और 
रेत का मतलब और भी छोटी - छोटी बेकार सी बातें , मनमुटाव , झगडे़ है .. अब यदि तुमने काँच की बरनी में सबसे पहले रेत भरी होती तो टेबल टेनिस की गेंदों और कंकरों के लिये जगह ही नहीं बचती , या कंकर भर दिये होते तो गेंदें नहीं भर पाते , रेत जरूर आ सकती थी ... ठीक यही बात जीवन पर लागू होती है ... यदि तुम छोटी - छोटी बातों के पीछे 
पडे़ रहोगे और अपनी ऊर्जा उसमें नष्ट करोगे तो तुम्हारे पास मुख्य बातों के लिये अधिक समय नहीं रहेगा ... मन के सुख के लिये क्या जरूरी है ये तुम्हें तय करना है । अपने बच्चों के साथ खेलो , बगीचे में पानी डालो , सुबह पत्नी के साथ घूमने निकल जाओ , घर के बेकार सामान को बाहर निकाल फ़ेंको , मेडिकल चेक - अप करवाओ ... टेबल टेनिस गेंदों की फ़िक्र पहले करो , वही महत्वपूर्ण है ... पहले तय करो कि क्या जरूरी है 
... बाकी सब तो रेत है . 
छात्र बडे़ ध्यान से सुन रहे थे .. अचानक एक ने पूछा , सर लेकिन आपने यह नहीं बताया कि " चाय के दो कप " क्या हैं ? प्रोफ़ेसर मुस्कुराये , बोले .. मैं सोच ही रहा था कि अभी तक ये सवाल किसी ने क्यों नहीं किया . 
इसका उत्तर यह है कि , जीवन हमें कितना ही परिपूर्ण और संतुष्ट लगे , लेकिन अपने खास मित्र के साथ दो कप चाय पीने की जगह हमेशा होनी चाहिये ।* 




*दोस्तों मैने ये कहानी पङी तो मुझे लगा की आप सब के साथ भी ईस कहानी को बाँटू उम्मीद है आप सब को भी ये कहानी पसंद आऐगी ।।*

----------


## King_khan

.दोस्तों  ये  छोटी  सी  कहानी  तीन  दोस्तों  की  है 
एक  का  नाम  - ज्ञान 
दूसरे  का  नाम  - धन 
तीसरे  का  नाम  - विस्वास 
तीनो  बहुत  आचे  दोस्त  थे  और  तीनो  में  प्यार  भी  बहुत  था .
एक  दिन  ऐसा  वक़्त  आया  की  तीनो  को  जुदा  होना  पड़ा ,
तीनो  एक  दुसरे  से  सवाल  किये  की  कौन  कहाँ    जाएगा ...
ज्ञान  बोला  - मैं  मंदिर  ,मस्जिद ,चर्च  , गुरूद्वारे  और 
विद्यालय  जाउंगा .
धन  ने  कहा  - मैं  महल  और  अमीरों  के  पास   जाउंगा ,
लेकिन  विस्वास  चुप  था  दोनों  ने  वजह  पूछी  तो  विस्वास  ठंडी  आह  भर  कर  कहा  - मैं  एक  बार  चला  गया  तो  फिर  कभी  वापस  नहीं  आउंगा .सोच  लीजिये ..

----------


## nitin9935

> *काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय* *जीवन में जब सब कुछ एक साथ और जल्दी - जल्दी करने की इच्छा होती है , सब कुछ तेजी से पा लेने की इच्छा होती है , और हमें लगने लगता है कि दिन के चौबीस घंटे भी कम 
> पड़ते हैं , उस समय ये बोध कथा , " काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय " हमें याद आती है । 
> 
> 
> दर्शनशास्त्र के एक प्रोफ़ेसर कक्षा में आये और उन्होंने छात्रों से कहा कि वे आज जीवन का एक महत्वपूर्ण पाठ पढाने वाले हैं . 
> 
> 
> उन्होंने अपने साथ लाई एक काँच की बडी़ बरनी ( जार ) टेबल पर रखा और उसमें टेबल टेनिस की गेंदें डालने लगे और तब तक डालते रहे जब तक कि उसमें एक भी गेंद समाने 
> की जगह नहीं बची ... उन्होंने छात्रों से पूछा - क्या बरनी पूरी भर गई ? हाँ . 
> ...


खान भाई आपने ये कहानी शेयर करी उसके लिए आपका आभार परन्तु ये कहानी मैं पहले ही दे चूका था 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post714495

----------


## nitin9935

> .दोस्तों  ये  छोटी  सी  कहानी  तीन  दोस्तों  की  है 
> एक  का  नाम  - ज्ञान 
> दूसरे  का  नाम  - धन 
> तीसरे  का  नाम  - विस्वास 
> तीनो  बहुत  आचे  दोस्त  थे  और  तीनो  में  प्यार  भी  बहुत  था .
> एक  दिन  ऐसा  वक़्त  आया  की  तीनो  को  जुदा  होना  पड़ा ,
> तीनो  एक  दुसरे  से  सवाल  किये  की  कौन  कहाँ    जाएगा ...
> ज्ञान  बोला  - मैं  मंदिर  ,मस्जिद ,चर्च  , गुरूद्वारे  और 
> विद्यालय  जाउंगा .
> ...


बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक और प्रेरणा दायक कहानी है

----------


## Sameerchand

> इस सूत्र के लिए सूत्रधार के लिए जितनी तारीफ की जाए काम होगी |





> बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक और प्रेरणा दायक कहानी है


*धन्यवाद मित्र नितिन जी और खान भाई  जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय* *जीवन में जब सब कुछ एक साथ और जल्दी - जल्दी करने की इच्छा होती है , सब कुछ तेजी से पा लेने की इच्छा होती है , और हमें लगने लगता है कि दिन के चौबीस घंटे भी कम 
> पड़ते हैं , उस समय ये बोध कथा , " काँच की बरनी और दो कप चाय " हमें याद आती है । 
> 
> ... बाकी सब तो रेत है . 
> छात्र बडे़ ध्यान से सुन रहे थे .. अचानक एक ने पूछा , सर लेकिन आपने यह नहीं बताया कि " चाय के दो कप " क्या हैं ? प्रोफ़ेसर मुस्कुराये , बोले .. मैं सोच ही रहा था कि अभी तक ये सवाल किसी ने क्यों नहीं किया . 
> इसका उत्तर यह है कि , जीवन हमें कितना ही परिपूर्ण और संतुष्ट लगे , लेकिन अपने खास मित्र के साथ दो कप चाय पीने की जगह हमेशा होनी चाहिये ।* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> .दोस्तों  ये  छोटी  सी  कहानी  तीन  दोस्तों  की  है 
> एक  का  नाम  - ज्ञान 
> दूसरे  का  नाम  - धन 
> तीसरे  का  नाम  - विस्वास 
> 
> लेकिन  विस्वास  चुप  था  दोनों  ने  वजह  पूछी  तो  विस्वास  ठंडी  आह  भर  कर  कहा  - मैं  एक  बार  चला  गया  तो  फिर  कभी  वापस  नहीं  आउंगा .सोच  लीजिये ..


*बहुत खूब खान भाई जी, काफी अच्छी कहानी प्रश्तुत किया हैं .............धन्यवाद*

----------


## RUDHR.

*बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक और प्रेरणा दायक कहानी है*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक और प्रेरणा दायक कहानी है*


*धन्यवाद मित्र रुध्र जी, आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त किये उसके लिए मेरा तहे दिल से आभार. 

मित्र आप सब की कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## madhum

बहुत ही सुन्दर तरीके से पेश किया हुआ सूत्र हे .. दिल को छू गया .......... आप की मधु

----------


## Sameerchand

*महानता का प्रतीक - दयालुता 
*

*एक बार समर्थ गुरू रामदास अपने शिष्यों के साथ भ्रमण पर थे। जब वे एक गन्ने के खेत के पास के गुजरे तो उनके कुछ शिष्य गन्ना तोड़कर खाने लगे और मीठे गन्नों का आनंद लेने लगे।* *अपनी फसल का नुक्सान होते देख खेत का मालिक डंडा लेकर उन पर टूट पड़ा। गुरू को यह देख बहुत कष्ट हुआ कि उनके शिष्यों ने स्वाद के लालच में आपत्तिजनक रूप से अनुशासन को तोड़ा। 
*
*अगले दिन वे सभी छत्रपति शिवाजी के महल में पहुँचे जहाँ उनका जोरदार स्वागत हुआ। परंपरागत स्नान के अवसर पर शिवाजी स्वयं उपस्थित हुये। जब गुरू रामदास ने अपने वस्त्र उतारे तो शिवाजी यह देखकर दंग रह गए कि उनकी पीठ पर डंडे की पिटाई के लाल निशान बने हुए थे। 

**यह समर्थ गुरू रामदास की संवेदनशीलता ही थी कि उन्होंने अपने शिष्यों पर होने वाले वार को अपनी पीठ पर झेला। शिवाजी ने गन्ने के खेत के मालिक को बुलाया। जब वह भय से कांपता हुआ शिवाजी और समर्थ गुरू रामदास के समक्ष प्रस्तुत हुआ, तब शिवाजी ने गुरू से मनचाहा दंड देने को कहा। लेकिन रामदास ने अपने शिष्यों की गलती स्वीकार की और किसान को माफ करते हुए हमेशा के लिये कर मुक्त खेती का आशीर्वाद प्रदान किया।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*एक मीटिंग यमराज के साथ 
*
*एक शहर में अलादीन नाम का बेहद धनी व्यवसायी रहता था. उसके ढेरों नौकर चाकर थे और वह उन सबसे सलीके से पेश आता था और सभी अलादीन की इज्जत करते थे. 
*
*एक दिन सुबह सुबह अलादीन ने अपने सर्वाधिक प्रिय नौकर मुस्तफा को कुछ कीमती चीजें लाने के लिए बाजार भेजा. थोड़ी ही देर में मुस्तफ़ा बदहवास, हाँफता-दौड़ता आया. उसका चेहरा भयभीत था जैसे किसी भूत को देख लिया हो. अलादीन ने पूछा कि आखिर हुआ क्या. मुस्तफा ने कहा कि वो बाद में बताएगा कि माजरा क्या है. अभी तो उसे तत्काल शहर से बीस मील दूर इस्तांबूल दो घंटे के भीतर पहुँचना है, इसीलिए उसे सबसे तेज दौड़ने वाला घोड़ा दिया जाए. 
*
*अलादीन ने मुस्तफ़ा को घोड़ा देकर विदा किया. परंतु उससे रहा नहीं गया और वह खुद बाजार गया कि आखिर वहाँ हुआ क्या था और पता तो चले कि माजरा क्या है. 
*
*अलादीन ने वहाँ यमराज को बैठे पाया. अलादीन का माथा ठनका. उसने यमराज से पूछा कि क्या आपको देखकर ही मुस्तफ़ा भयभीत होकर इस्तांबूल की ओर भागा है?* *यमराज ने जवाब दिया – भयभीत होकर गया है यह तो नहीं कह सकता, मगर हाँ, उसे यहाँ देखकर मुझे भी बड़ा ताज्जुब हुआ था कि वो यहाँ क्या कर रहा है क्योंकि दो घंटे में तो इस्तांबूल में मेरी उसके साथ मीटिंग है.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*स्वधर्म 
*
*एक साधु गंगा में स्नान कर रहे थे. गंगा की धारा में बहता हुआ एक बिच्छू चला जा रहा था. वह पानी की तेज धारा से बच निकलने की जद्दोजहद में था. साधु ने उसे पकड़ कर बाहर करने की कोशिश की, मगर बिच्छू ने साधु की उँगली पर डंक मार दिया. ऐसा कई बार हुआ. 
*
*पास ही एक व्यक्ति यह सब देख रहा था. उससे रहा नहीं गया तो उसने साधु से कहा – महाराज, हर बार आप इसे बचाने के लिए पकड़ते हैं और हर बार यह आपको डंक मारता है. फिर भी आप इसे बचाने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं. इसे बह जाने क्यों नहीं देते. 
*
*साधु ने जवाब दिया – डंक मारना बिच्छू की प्रकृति और उसका स्वधर्म है. यदि यह अपनी प्रकृति नहीं बदल सकता तो मैं अपनी प्रकृति क्यों बदलूं? दरअसल इसने आज मुझे अपने स्वधर्म को और अधिक दृढ़ निश्चय से निभाने को सिखाया है. 

**"आपके आसपास के लोग आप पर डंक मारें, तब भी आप अपनी सहृदयता न छोड़ें "*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जैसा पद वैसी भाषा 
*
*एक बार एक राजा अपने मंत्री व अंगरक्षक के साथ शिकार पर गया. और जैसा कि कहानियों में होता है, तीनों घने जंगल में अलग हो गए और रास्ता भटक गए. 
*
*रास्ते की तलाश में राजा को एक जन्मांध साधु मिला जो साधना में रत था. राजा ने साधु को प्रणाम किया और बड़े ही आदर से पूछा – ऋषिराज, यदि आपकी साधना में विघ्न न हो तो कृपया मुझे यहाँ से बाहर निकलने का रास्ता बता सकेंगे? 
*
*साधु ने रास्ता बता दिया. 
*
*कुछ देर के बाद मंत्री भी भटकता हुआ वहाँ आ पहुँचा. उसने साधु से रास्ता पूछा – साधु महाराज, इधर से बाहर निकलने का रास्ता किधर से है? 
*
*साधु ने रास्ता बताया और यह भी कहा कि राजा अभी थोड़ी देर पहले ही रास्ता पूछकर गए हैं. 
*
*अंत में भटकता हुआ अंगरक्षक भी वहाँ साधु के पास पहुँचा और भाला ठकठकाते हुए साधु से रास्ता पूछा – ओए साधु, इधर घटिया जंगल से निकलने का रास्ता तो जरा बता! 
*
*साधु ने कहा – सिपाही, तुम्हारे राजा और मंत्री भी रास्ता भटक कर इधर आए थे और अभी ही बाईं ओर के रास्ते गए हैं. 
*
*साधु का शिष्य अंदर कुटिया में यह सब सुन रहा था. उससे रहा न गया. वह बाहर आया और पूछा – बाबा, आप तो जन्मांध हैं, फिर आपने इन तीनों को ठीक ठीक कैसे पहचान लिया?

**साधु ने कहा – व्यक्ति की भाषा उसका दर्पण होता है – वे अपनी वाणी से अपने व्यक्तित्व का बखान खुद ही कर रहे थे!*

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ही सुन्दर तरीके से पेश किया हुआ सूत्र हे .. दिल को छू गया .......... आप की मधु


*मित्र मधु जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*तलवार बाजीका रहस्य*

*ताजीमा नो कामी राजा सोगन के तलबारबाजी उस्ताद थे। एक दिन शोगन का एक अंगरक्षक  ताजीमा के पास तलबार बाजी सीखने आया। 
*
*ताजीमा ने उससे कहा -"मैंने तुम्हें बारीकी से देखा है और तुम अपने आप में  उस्ताद हो। अपना शिष्य बनाने के पूर्व मैं तुमसे यह जानना चाहूँगा कि तुमने किससे  तलवारबाजी सीखी है।' 
*
*अंगरक्षक ने उत्तर दिया - "मैंने कभी भी किसी से भी प्रशिक्षण नहीं लिया।' 
*
*गुरू ताजीमा बोले - "तुम मुझे बेवकूफ नहीं बना सकते। मैं उड़ती चिड़िया पहचानता  हूँ।' 
*
*अंगरक्षक ने विनम्रतापूर्वक कहा - "मैं आपकी बात नहीं काटना चाहता गुरूदेव। पर  मैंने वास्तव में तलवारबाजी का कोई प्रशिक्षण नहीं लिया है।' 
*
*उसके बाद गुरू ताजीमा ने अंगरक्षक के साथ कुछ देर तक तलवारबाजी का अभ्यास किया।  फिर उसे रोकते हुए वे बोले - "चुंकि तुम यह कह रहे हो कि तुमने किसी से तलवारबाजी  नहीं सीखी, इसलिए मैं मान लेता हूँ। लेकिन तुम अपने आप में निपुण हो। मुझे अपने  बारे में कुछ और बताओ।' 
*
*अंगरक्षक ने उत्तर दिया - "मैं सिर्फ यह बताना चाहता हूँ कि जब मैं बच्चा था तब  मुझसे एक तलवारबाजी गुरू ने यह कहा था कि आदमी को कभी मृत्यु का भय नहीं होना  चाहिये। मैं तब तक मृत्यु के प्रश्न से जूझता रहा जब तक कि मेरे मन में जरा सी भी  चिंता रही।' 

**ताजीमा बोले - "यही तो मुख्य बात है। तलवारबाजी का सर्वोपरि रहस्य यही है कि  तलवारबाज मृत्यु के भय से मुक्त हो। तुम्हें किसी प्रशिक्षण की आवश्यकता नहीं है।  तुम अपने आप में उस्ताद हो।'*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बड़ा हुआ तो क्या हुआ
*
*एक गांव में एक राक्षस रहता था जो गांव के बच्चों को परेशान करता रहता था. एक  दिन बाहर गांव से एक बालक अपने भाइयों से मिलने आया. जब उसने राक्षस के बारे में  जाना तो अपने भाइयों से कहा – “तुम सब मिलकर उसका मुकाबला कर उसे भगा क्यों नहीं देते?” 
*
*“क्या तुम पागल हो? वो तो कितना विशाल और दानवाकार है, और हम उसके सामने  पिद्दी!” 

**“पर, इसी में तो तुम्हारी जीत छुपी है. उसे कहीं भी निशाना लगा कर मारोगे तो  तुम्हारा निशाना चूकेगा नहीं. उसका निशाना जरूर चूक सकता है!”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जिंदगी की नाव, आ रही है कि जा रही है?
*
*मुल्ला नदी की ओर जी जान लगा कर दौड़ता हुआ जा रहा था. उसे दूसरे गांव जाना था  और नाव जाने का समय हो चुका था, और वह पहले ही लेट हो गया था. नदी किनारे उसे नाव  दिखाई दी. वह और जी जान लगा कर भागा और एक छलांग में नाव के ऊपर जा चढ़ा. इस कोशिश  में वो नाव में गिर पड़ा, उसके कपड़े फट गए और उसकी कोहनी छिल गई, जिसमें से खून टप  टप टपकने लगा. 

**मगर वो प्रसन्न था. उसने नाव को पकड़ ही लिया था. वो खुशी से उठा और चिल्लाया – मैंने नाव को पकड़ ही लिया. लेट हो गया था, मगर मुझे नाव आखिरकार मिल ही गई. पास में बैठे दूसरे यात्री ने अपना सामान समेटते हुए मुल्ला को बताया – ये नाव  जा नहीं रही है, बल्कि आ रही है, और अभी ही किनारे लगी है!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ब्रह्मज्ञान
*
*एक बार एक भिखारीनुमा व्यक्ति अरस्तू के पास गया और उनसे ब्रह्मज्ञान मांगने  लगा. 

**अरस्तू ने उसे सिर से लेकर पैर तक देखा और कहा – “अपने कपड़े साफ करो, और रोज  नहाओ-धोओ. अपने बालों को कटवाओ और कंघी करो...गलतियाँ करो, मगर उन्हें दोहराओ  नहीं...अपनी गलतियों से सीखो. वास्तविक तपस्या तो अपने आप में झांकना और अपनी  गलतियों से सीखना ही है.”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रार्थना 

*
*एक मठ में यह सर्व-प्रचलित नियम नहीं था “शांति बनाए रखने के लिए वार्तालाप नहीं  करें”  

**बल्कि यह नियम था – “यदि शांति को बेहतर बना सकते हैं तो वार्तालाप जरूर करें” *

----------


## Sameerchand

*सबसे महत्त्वपूर्णकाम, व्यक्तिएवं समय
*

*एक शिष्य ने अपने गुरूजी से पूछा - "सबसे महत्तपूर्ण काम क्या है? सबसे  महत्त्वपूर्ण व्यक्ति कौन है तथा हमारे जीवन का सबसे बेहतरीन समय कौनसा है?  

**गुरूजी ने उत्तर दिया - "इस समय तुम्हारे पास जो काम है, वही सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण  है। वह व्यक्ति जिसके साथ तुम काम कर रहे हो (या जिसके लिये तुम काम कर रहे हो, जैसे - अध्यापक के लिये छात्र, चिकित्सक के लिये मरीज......) सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण  व्यक्ति है तथा यह समय (वर्तमान) ही सबसे महत्वपूर्ण समय है। इसे व्यर्थ न जाने  दो।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अपने भाग्यविधाता बनो*

*एक दिन नसरुद्दीन अपने गाँव में टहल रहा था। तभी उसके कुछ पड़ोसी पास आकर बोले - "नसरुद्दीन। तुम बहुत बुद्धिमान और नेक इंसान हो। हम लोगों को अपना चेला बना लो।  तुम हमें यह समझाओ कि हम किस तरह अपना जीवन व्यतीत करें और जीवन में सुख और शांति  के लिए हमें क्या करना चाहिये?"  
*
*नसरुद्दीन ने कहा - "ठीक है। मैं तुम्हें पहला शिक्षा अभी दिए देता हूँ। सबसे  महत्त्वपूर्ण बात यह है कि तुम अपने पैरों और चप्पलों का विशेष ध्यान रखो। उन्हें  हर समय साफ और स्वच्छ रखो। "  
*
*पड़ोसी उसकी बात को ध्यान से सुन रहे थे, तभी उनका ध्यान नसरुद्दीन के पैरों की  ओर गया जो बहुत मैले-कुचैले थे तथा उसकी चप्पलें भी टूटी-फूटी थीं। 
*
*एक पड़ोसी तपाक से बोला - "लेकिन नसरुद्दीन, तुम्हारे पैर तो बहुत ही गंदे हैं और  चप्पलों का तो कहना ही क्या। जिन बातों का तुम खुद ही पालन नहीं कर रहे हो, उनका  पालन हम कैसे कर सकते हैं ?"  

**नसरुद्दीन - "तो मैं भी यह जानने के लिए इधर-उधर नहीं भटकता कि मुझे अपना जीवन  कैसे बिताना चाहिये?"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*संसदीय हास परिहास -2


**बाबू जगजीवन राम रेल बजट पेश कर रहे थे. अपने बजट भाषण में उन्होंने सांसद की  पत्नियों के लिए निशुल्क रेल यात्रा की घोषणा की. एक अविवाहित सांसद ने पूछा – अविवाहित सांसद क्या यह सुविधा अपने मित्र के लिए ले सकते हैं? बाबूजी ने कहा – यह  सुविधा स्पाउस (spouse) के लिए है, स्पाइस(spice) के लिए नहीं!*

----------


## King_khan

दुख का कारण


एक व्यापारी को नींद न आने की बीमारी थी। उसका नौकर मालिक की बीमारी से दुखी रहता था। एक दिन व्यापारी अपने नौकर को सारी संपत्ति देकर चल बसा। सम्पत्ति का मालिक बनने के बाद नौकर रात को सोने की कोशिश कर रहा था, किन्तु अब उसे नींद नहीं आ रही थी। एक रात जब वह सोने की कोशिश कर रहा था, उसने कुछ आहट सुनी। देखा, एक चोर घर का सारा सामान समेट कर उसे बांधने की कोशिश कर रहा था, परन्तु चादर छोटी होने के कारण गठरी बंध नहीं रही थी।


नौकर ने अपनी ओढ़ी हुई चादर चोर को दे दी और बोला, इसमें बांध लो। उसे जगा देखकर चोर सामान छोड़कर भागने लगा। किन्तु नौकर ने उसे रोककर हाथ जोड़कर कहा, भागो मत, इस सामान को ले जाओ ताकि मैं चैन से सो सकूँ। इसी ने मेरे मालिक की नींद उड़ा रखी थी और अब मेरी। उसकी बातें सुन चोर की भी आंखें खुल गईं।

----------


## King_khan

*शब्द*


एक किसान की एक दिन अपने पड़ोसी से खूब जमकर लड़ाई हुई। बाद में जब उसे अपनी गलती का अहसास हुआ, तो उसे ख़ुद पर शर्म आई। वह इतना शर्मसार हुआ कि एक साधु के पास पहुँचा और पूछा, ‘‘मैं अपनी गलती का प्रायश्चित करना चाहता हूँ।’’ साधु ने कहा कि पंखों से भरा एक थैला लाओ और उसे शहर के बीचों-बीच उड़ा दो। किसान ने ठीक वैसा ही किया, जैसा कि साधु ने उससे कहा था और फिर साधु के पास लौट आया। लौटने पर साधु ने उससे कहा, ‘‘अब जाओ और जितने भी पंख उड़े हैं उन्हें बटोर कर थैले में भर लाओ।’’  नादान किसान जब वैसा करने पहुँचा तो उसे मालूम हुआ कि यह काम मुश्किल नहीं बल्कि असंभव है। खैर, खाली थैला ले, वह वापस साधु के पास आ गया। यह देख साधु ने उससे कहा, ‘‘ऐसा ही मुँह से निकले शब्दों के साथ भी होता है।’’

----------


## King_khan

किताबी कीड़े ना बने




एक छोटा सा गाँव था गाँव का नाम क्या था इससे हमारी कहानी का कोई लेना देना नहीं है | ये एक न्यायी राजा के राज्य का हिस्सा था | राज्य व राजा का नाम भी हमारी कहानी का हिस्सा नहीं है | अब चलते हैं मतलब की बात पर | इस गाँव में एक किसान के घर एक होनहार बालक का जन्म हुआ | किसान ने उसकी प्रतिभा को देखकर उसे काशी पढ़ने भेज दिया | समय बीतता गया और एक दिन वो बालक एक युवा आचार्य बनकर पुनः गाँव वापस आया |
एक दिन प्रातः काल आचार्य जी स्नानादि करने के पश्चात सूर्य-अर्घ्य दे रहे थे | अर्घ्य देते समय उन्होंने बुदबुदाते हुए प्रार्थना की-
“प्रीती बड़ी माता की, और भाई का बल ;
ज्योति बड़ी किरणों की, और गंगा का जल ||”
आचार्य जी का इतना कहना क्या के पास से गुजरती धोबन ने अपने गधे को एक जोरदार डंडा मारा और कहा -
“चल गधे ! एक गधे की बात को क्या सुनता है !” आस पास खड़े लोग हंस पड़े |


आचार्य जी ठहरे पढ़े-लिखे विद्वान और एक अदना सी धोबन ने खुले आम गधा कह कर अपमान कर दिया | अत्यंत मर्माहत से आचार्य ने ना कुछ खाया ना पिया दिन भर गुमसुम से एकान्तवास लिए सोचते रहे | जाने कब रात हुई, जाने कब फिर सुबह हुई पता ना चला | पौ फटने को थी तब तक कुछ निर्णय लेते हुए जल्दी से नित्य क्रियाओं से निवृत्त हुए और चल पड़े राजप्रासाद की ओर | दोपहर चढ़े आचार्य जी राजा के सम्मुख प्रस्तुत थे | राजा ने जब विद्वान का परिचय जाना तो ससम्मान आसान दिया और पधारने का कारण जानना चाहा | आचार्य जी ने अपनी पीड़ा कह सुनाई | राजा ने कहा “यदि उस गँवार नारी ने आपका असम्मान किया है तो उसे दंड जरूर मिलेगा |”
धोबन को राजदरबार में बुला-भेजा गया | दूसरे दिन फिर सभा लगी |
राजा ने धोबन से पूछा “क्या तुमने आचार्य जी को गधा कहा ? ”
धोबन ने जवाब दिया “नहीं सरकार मैं इतने बड़े विद्वान को भला गधा कैसे कह सकती हूँ |”
आचार्य जी बोले “क्या तुमने अपने गधे को मारते हुए ‘चल गधे ! एक गधे की बात को क्या सुनता है !’ नहीं कहा था |
धोबन : जी वो तो आपकी बात सुन के कहा था |
राजा : कौन सी बात ?
धोबन : आप आचार्य जी से ही पूछ लीजिए |
राजा : आचार्य जी क्या आप अपनी बात दोहराएँगे ?
आचार्य जी : “प्रीती बड़ी माता की, और भाई का बल ; ज्योति बड़ी किरणों की, और गंगा का जल ||
राजा : बात तो बिलकुल सही है | माँ से ज्यादा स्नेह किसी का नहीं हो सकता | भाई के समान कोई दूसरा बल नहीं होता | सूर्य की किरणों से ज्यादा कोई रौशनी नहीं दे सकता | और गंगा सा कोई जल संसार में नहीं | इसमें गधे जैसी कौन सी बात है | तुमने तो इस बात पर आचार्य जी को गधे के समान कह कर बड़ी मानहानि की |
धोबन : महाराज आचार्य जी की बात सिर्फ सत्य प्रतीत होती है परन्तु है नहीं |
राजा : अच्छा ! तो सही क्या है ?
धोबन : महाराज !
“प्रीति बड़ी त्रिया (स्त्री) की ; (क्योंकि बात अगर पिता और पुत्र में फंसे तो माँ पुत्र का कभी साथ नहीं देगी परन्तु पत्नी किसी भी हाल में साथ होगी)
और बाहों का बल | (जब बैरी अकेले में घेर लेगा तो भाई जब जानेगा तब जानेगा लेकिन वहाँ अपनी बाहों का बल ही काम आएगा )
ज्योति बड़ी नैनो की, (जब आँख ही ना हों तो क्या सूरज की किरणों की रौशनी और क्या अमावस का अँधेरा सब बराबर है )
और मेघा का जल | (गंगा जी पवित्र भले ही हैं लेकिन वे ना तो जन-जन की प्यास बुझा सकती हैं ना ही सभी खेतों में फसलों की सिंचाई कर सकती हैं)
बस यही सोच कर मैंने कहा ‘चल गधे ! एक गधे की बात को क्या सुनता है !’ क्योंकि इनका यह पुस्तकीय ज्ञान हमारे लिए सही बिलकुल भी मिथ्या है जिसकी जरूरत मेरे गधे को भी नहीं है |
राजा : आचार्य जी, अब आप क्या कहते हैं ?
आचार्य : महाराज मुझे इस बात की समझ आज हुई है कि सिर्फ पुस्तकीय ज्ञान संपूर्ण ज्ञान नहीं होता | अभी बहुत कुछ शेष है जो मुझे अपने बुजुर्गों और व्यवहारिक जीवन का ज्ञान रखने वाले अनपढ़ परन्तु बुद्धिमान लोगों से सीखना शेष है |

----------


## Sameerchand

> दुख का कारण
> 
> 
> एक व्यापारी को नींद न आने की बीमारी थी। उसका नौकर मालिक की बीमारी से दुखी रहता था। 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ......
> उसकी बातें सुन चोर की भी आंखें खुल गईं।





> *शब्द*
> 
> 
> एक किसान की एक दिन अपने पड़ोसी से खूब जमकर लड़ाई हुई। बाद में जब उसे अपनी गलती का अहसास हुआ, तो उसे ख़ुद पर शर्म आई। 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................................
> देख साधु ने उससे कहा, ‘‘ऐसा ही मुँह से निकले शब्दों के साथ भी होता है।’’





> किताबी कीड़े ना बने
> 
> 
> 
> 
> एक छोटा सा गाँव था गाँव का नाम क्या था इससे हमारी कहानी का कोई लेना देना नहीं है | 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................
> आचार्य : महाराज मुझे इस बात की समझ आज हुई है कि सिर्फ पुस्तकीय ज्ञान संपूर्ण ज्ञान नहीं होता | अभी बहुत कुछ शेष है जो मुझे अपने बुजुर्गों और व्यवहारिक जीवन का ज्ञान रखने वाले अनपढ़ परन्तु बुद्धिमान लोगों से सीखना शेष है |



*बहुत खूब खान भाई जी, काफी अच्छी कहानियां प्रश्तुत किया हैं .............

धन्यवाद*

----------


## Kamal Ji

समीर जी आपके पास बेहद अव्वल दर्जे का खजाना है.
अब रेपो तो कया दूँ .इस खजाने के बदले.
उसकी कया वेल्यु है मन खुश कर दिया आपने.
यह  देखें......

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sameerchand again

----------


## satyendra85

i said: एक व्यक्ति ने  भगवान से पूछा की अप मेरे साथ कब रहते हो ? भगवान ने कहा की में सदा  तुम्हारे पीछे चलता हु देखना तुम्हारे कदमो के पीछे मेरे कदम  चिन्ह  दिखेंगे ! उस व्यक्ति ने देखा वास्तव में दो पग चिन्ह उसके पीछे दीखते थे   अब वह व्यक्ति vradhdha  हो गया तो उसके पीछे वो पग चिन्ह नहीं दीखते थे ! एक दिन  फिर उसने भगवान से कहा की हे भगवान आपने जवानी में मेरा साथ दिया पर अब अप  भी मेरे साथ नहीं हो ? भगवान ने कहा एसा नहीं है में तुम्हारे साथ हु ! वह  व्यक्ति बोला फिर मेरे कदमो के पीछे आपके पग चिन्ह तो दिखाई नहीं दे  updated a few moments ago

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी आपके पास बेहद अव्वल दर्जे का खजाना है.
> अब रेपो तो कया दूँ .इस खजाने के बदले.
> उसकी कया वेल्यु है मन खुश कर दिया आपने.
> यह  देखें......
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sameerchand again


*मित्र कमल जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## Sameerchand

> i said: एक व्यक्ति ने  भगवान से पूछा की अप मेरे साथ कब रहते हो ? भगवान ने कहा की में सदा  तुम्हारे पीछे चलता हु देखना तुम्हारे कदमो के पीछे मेरे कदम  चिन्ह  दिखेंगे ! उस व्यक्ति ने देखा वास्तव में दो पग चिन्ह उसके पीछे दीखते थे   अब वह व्यक्ति vradhdha  हो गया तो उसके पीछे वो पग चिन्ह नहीं दीखते थे ! एक दिन  फिर उसने भगवान से कहा की हे भगवान आपने जवानी में मेरा साथ दिया पर अब अप  भी मेरे साथ नहीं हो ? भगवान ने कहा एसा नहीं है में तुम्हारे साथ हु ! वह  व्यक्ति बोला फिर मेरे कदमो के पीछे आपके पग चिन्ह तो दिखाई नहीं दे  updated a few moments ago


*मित्र सत्येन्द्र जी, आप अपनी कहानी तो पूर्ण कीजिये..........*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सर्वश्रेष्ठ दान
*
*तीन भाईयों में इस बात को लेकर बहस छिड़ गयी कि सर्वश्रेष्ठ दान कौन सा है? पहले  ने कहा कि धन का दान ही सर्वश्रेष्ठ दान है, दूसरे ने कहा कि गौ-दान सर्वश्रेष्ठ  दान है, तीसरे ने कहा कि भूमि-दान ही सर्वश्रेष्ठ दान है। निर्णय न हो पाने के कारण  वे तीनों अपने पिता के पास पहुंचे। 
*
*पिता ने उन्हें कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया। उन्होंने सबसे बड़े पुत्र को धन देकर रवाना  कर दिया। वह पुत्र गली में पहुंचा और एक भिखारी को वह धन दान में दे दिया। इसी तरह  उन्होंने दूसरे पुत्र को गाय दी। दूसरे पुत्र ने भी उसी भिखारी को गाय दान में दे  दी। फिर तीसरा पुत्र भी उसी भिखारी को भूमि दान देकर लोट आया।  
*

*कुछ दिनों बाद पिता अपने तीनों पुत्रों के साथ उसी गली में टहल रहे थे जहां वह  भिखारी प्रायः मिलता था। उन लोगों को यह देखकर आश्चर्य हुआ कि वह अब भी भीख मांग  रहा था। उस भिखारी ने गाय और भूमि बेचने के पश्चात प्राप्त हुआ पूरा पैसा मौजमस्ती  में उड़ा दिया था। पिता ने समझाया - "वही दान सर्वश्रेष्ठ दान है जिसका सदुपयोग किया  जा सके। ज्ञानदान ही सर्वश्रेष्ठ दान है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*यह रोना क्यों ?
*
*एक माँ की तीन संतानें युद्ध में भाग लेने के लिए गयीं। कुछ दिन बाद यह  खबर आयी कि पहला पुत्र युद्ध में मारा गया है।  माँ ने मुस्कराते हुए कहा - "वह भाग्यशाली है कि उसने देश के लिए अपने प्राणों  को न्योछावर किया है।" कुछ ही दिनों बाद दूसरा पुत्र भी युद्धभूमि में शहीद हो गया।  माँ ने कहा - "मुझे ऐसे पुत्र की माँ होने का गर्व है जिसने देश के लिए अपने  प्राणों को न्योछावर किया हो।"  
*
*कुछ समय बाद उसका तीसरा पुत्र भी शहीद हो गया। इस बार जब उसने तीसरे पुत्र के  निधन का समाचार सुना तो मुस्कराहट के साथ माँ की आँखों में आँसू भी थे। उनके पास  में खड़े एक व्यक्ति ने कहा - "आखिर आपकी आँखों में आँसू आ ही गए?" 

**माँ ने कहा - "मेरी आँखों में आँसू इसलिए हैं क्योंकि मेरे प्यारे देश पर  न्योछावर करने के लिए अब मेरे पास और पुत्र नहीं बचे हैं।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*एक प्राचार्य का पत्र
*
*एक स्कूल में एक नए प्राचार्य ने पदभार ग्रहण किया. पदभार ग्रहण करने के पश्चात  उन्होंने तमाम शिक्षकों के नाम निम्न परिपत्र जारी किया :  
*
*मेरे प्रिय शिक्षक बंधु,  
*
*मैं एक युद्धबंदी यातना शिविर का बंदी रह चुका हूं. मैंने वह सब अत्याचार और  दारूण दृश्य देखे हैं जो लोगों की कल्पना शक्ति से भी परे है. शिक्षित इंजीनियरों ने गैस चैम्बर बनाए थे. प्रशिक्षित डॉक्टरों ने लोगों को  तड़पा कर मारने वाले टीके ईजाद किए थे. प्रशिक्षित नर्सों ने नवजात शिशुओं को मौत  के घाट उतारा था.  युवाओं, महिलाओं और बच्चों को हाई-स्कूल और कॉलेज पढ़े सैनिकों ने गोलियों से  भूना था.* *इसीलिए मैं शिक्षा को संदेह की दृष्टि से देखता हूँ.  
*
*मेरा निवेदन है कि अपने विद्यार्थियों को मनुष्यता, मानवता का पाठ पहले पढ़ाएं. आपकी मेहनत शिक्षित और प्रशिक्षित दानव और मनोरोगी बनाने में नहीं लगनी चाहिए. * *पढ़ना लिखना तभी सफल है जब हमारे बच्चे मनुष्य बनें. *

----------


## Sameerchand

*संतोष का वरदान
*
*भगवान विष्णु अपने एक भक्त की तपस्या से प्रसन्न हुए और उनको दर्शन देकर बोले – वत्स, कोई वरदान मांगो.
*
*भक्त के दिमाग में तत्काल कोई खयाल नहीं आया. तो उसने भगवान से कहा कि वो सोचकर  वरदान मांगेगा.  
*
*भक्त ने यह समस्या अपने मित्रों व रिश्तेदारों से साझा किया.  
*
*एक ने कहा – अमर होने का वरदान मांग लो.  
*
*दूसरे ने कहा – अमर होने का क्या फायदा. यदि बीमारी व तकलीफ झेलते रहे. तो अच्छा  स्वास्थ्य मांगो. 
*
*तीसरे ने सुझाव दिया – अमरता या अच्छे स्वास्थ्य का अचार डालोगे यदि आपके पास  पैसा नहीं हो? पैसा मांगो. पैसा.  
*
*इस तरह से हर कोई अपनी अपनी थ्योरी बताने लगा.  
*
*थक हार कर भक्त फिर से भगवान की शरण में गया और बोला – भगवान, मैं क्या वरदान  मांगूं, यही मुझे समझ में नहीं आ रहा है. आप ही मुझ पर कृपा करें और समुचित वरदान  दे दें.  

**भगवान मुस्कुराए और भक्त को संतोषी बने रहने का वरदान दे दिया.*

----------


## satyendra85

> i said: एक व्यक्ति ने  भगवान से पूछा की अप मेरे साथ कब रहते हो ? भगवान ने कहा की में सदा  तुम्हारे पीछे चलता हु देखना तुम्हारे कदमो के पीछे मेरे कदम  चिन्ह  दिखेंगे ! उस व्यक्ति ने देखा वास्तव में दो पग चिन्ह उसके पीछे दीखते थे   अब वह व्यक्ति vradhdha  हो गया तो उसके पीछे वो पग चिन्ह नहीं दीखते थे ! एक दिन  फिर उसने भगवान से कहा की हे भगवान आपने जवानी में मेरा साथ दिया पर अब अप  भी मेरे साथ नहीं हो ? भगवान ने कहा एसा नहीं है में तुम्हारे साथ हु ! वह  व्यक्ति बोला फिर मेरे कदमो के पीछे आपके पग चिन्ह तो दिखाई नहीं दे  updated a few moments ago


भगवन ने कहा की अरे मुरख जो तुम पैरो के चिन्ह देख रहे हो वो मेरे पैरो के  ही निशान है क्योकि तुम तो वृद्ध हो चुके हो तुमसे तो चला फिर नहीं जाता है  में तुम्हे गोद में उठाकर चलता हु इसलिए तुम्हे केवल दो निशान ही दिखाई  देते है ! ! शिक्छा - भगवन सर्वत्र हमारे साथ रहता है !

----------


## Sameerchand

> भगवन ने कहा की अरे मुरख जो तुम पैरो के चिन्ह देख रहे हो वो मेरे पैरो के  ही निशान है क्योकि तुम तो वृद्ध हो चुके हो तुमसे तो चला फिर नहीं जाता है  में तुम्हे गोद में उठाकर चलता हु इसलिए तुम्हे केवल दो निशान ही दिखाई  देते है ! ! शिक्छा - भगवन सर्वत्र हमारे साथ रहता है !


*बहुत खूब सत्येन्द्र जी, काफी अच्छी कहानियां प्रश्तुत किया हैं .............

धन्यवाद*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अहंकार ऐसे पथ तलाशता है

**मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की बीवी उनसे झगड़ रही थीं। वह गुस्से में बोलीं - "सुनिए जी, आखिर यह क्या मामला है। आज तुम साफ-साफ बता ही दो कि तुम मेरे सभी रिश्तेदारों को नफरत और घृणा से क्यों देखते हो?"

**मुल्ला ने उत्तर दिया - "नहीं बेगम! यह सही नहीं है और मैं तुम्हें इसका प्रमाण भी दे सकता हूं। और इसका प्रमाण यह है कि मैं तुमसे प्यार करता हूं और तुम्हारी सास को अपनी सास से अधिक प्यार करता हूं।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*हर कोई नायक है

**एक दिन एक गणितज्ञ ने जीरो से लेकर नौ अंक तक की सभा आयोजित की। सभा में जीरो कहीं दिखायी नहीं पड़ रहा था। सभी ने उसकी तलाश की और अंततः उसे एक झाड़ी के पीछे छुपा हुआ पाया। अंक एक और सात उसे सभा में लेकर आये।

**गणितज्ञ ने जीरो से पूछा - "तुम छुप क्यों रहे थे?"

**जीरो से उत्तर दिया - "श्रीमान, मैं जीरो हूं। मेरा कोई मूल्य नहीं है। मैं इतना दुःखी हूं कि झाड़ी के पीछे छुप गया।"

**गणितज्ञ ने एक पल विचार किया और तब अंक एक से कहा कि समूह के सामने खड़े हो जाओ। अंक एक की ओर इशारा करते हुए उसने पूछा - "इसका मूल्य क्या है?" सभी ने कहा - "एक"। इसके बाद उसने जीरो को एक के दाहिनी ओर खड़े होने को कहा। फिर उसने सबसे पूछा कि अब इनका क्या मल्य है? सभी ने कहा - "दस"। इसके बाद उसने एक के दाहिनी ओर कई जीरो बना दिए। जिससे उसका मूल्य इकाई अंक से बढ़कर दहाई, सैंकड़ा, हजार और लाख हो गया।

**गणितज्ञ जीरो से बोला - "अब देखिये। अंक एक का अपने आप में अधिक मूल्य नहीं था परंतु जब तुम इसके साथ खड़े हो गए, इसका मूल्य बढ़कर कई गुना हो गया। तुमने अपना योगदान दिया और बहुमूल्य हो गए।"

**उस दिन के बाद से जीरो ने अपनेआप को हीन नहीं समझा। वह यह सोचने लगा - "यदि मैं अपनी भूमिका का सर्वश्रेष्ठ तरीके से निर्वहन करूं तो कुछ सार्थक होगा। जब हम एक-दूसरे के साथ मिलकर कार्य करते हैं तो हम सभी का मूल्य बढ़ता है।"*

*"जब हम एक दूसरे के साथ कार्य करते हैं, तो बेहतर कार्य करते हैं।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रार्थना

**एक दिन एक मोची रब्बी के पास पहुँचा और अपनी व्यथा बताई.

**मैं मोची का काम करता हूँ. मेरे ग्राहक गरीब मजदूर हैं. वे शाम को जब आते हैं तब उनके जूते चप्पल खराब रहते हैं. मैं उन्हें रात में ठीक करता हूँ. कई बार सुबह भी यह काम करना पड़ता है क्योंकि मजदूर सुबह सुबह काम पर जाते हैं. इस वजह से मैं सुबह व शाम को भगवान का ध्यान और पूजा नहीं कर पाता इससे मैं अपने आप को अपराधी मानता हूँ.

**रब्बी ने कहा – यदि मैं भगवान होता तो मैं तुम्हारे कार्य को पूजा और प्रार्थना से ज्यादा अच्छा समझता.*

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर ...
मन भावन कथाये हे

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रार्थना

**शाम को खेत से वापस आते समय गरीब किसान को अहसास हुआ कि आज तो वह अपनी आरती की किताब साथ लाना भूल गया था. चूंकि उसे घर लौटते अकसर देर हो जाती थी तो वह कहीं पर बीच में बैठ कर किताब से पढ़कर आरती गा लेता था.

**चूंकि उसे आरती याद नहीं रहता था तो उसने बचपन में पढ़े स्वर और व्यंजनों यानी अक्षरों का पाठ पाँच बार किया और मन ही मन भगवान से बोला – भगवान इसमें से आरती वाले शब्द चुनकर अपनी आरती स्वीकार कर लो.

**और चूंकि यह विचित्र प्रार्थना दिल से निकली थी. सीधे भगवान के पास पहुँची.*

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ही सुन्दर ...
> मन भावन कथाये हे



*भाई सुशिल जी**, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## Badtameez

> *प्रार्थना
> 
> **शाम को खेत से वापस आते समय गरीब किसान को अहसास हुआ कि आज तो वह अपनी आरती की किताब साथ लाना भूल गया था. चूंकि उसे घर लौटते अकसर देर हो जाती थी तो वह कहीं पर बीच में बैठ कर किताब से पढ़कर आरती गा लेता था.
> 
> **चूंकि उसे आरती याद नहीं रहता था तो उसने बचपन में पढ़े स्वर और व्यंजनों यानी अक्षरों का पाठ पाँच बार किया और मन ही मन भगवान से बोला – भगवान इसमें से आरती वाले शब्द चुनकर अपनी आरती स्वीकार कर लो.
> 
> **और चूंकि यह विचित्र प्रार्थना दिल से निकली थी. सीधे भगवान के पास पहुँची.*


भक्ति का सम्बन्ध हार्दिक भावना से है न कि विद्वता से। कितना भी शास्त्र का ज्ञाता पंडित हो यदि उसके हृदय में भक्ति नहीं है तो उसका पांडित्य ईश्वर को प्रसन्न करने के लिए अपर्याप्त है। 
.
बहुत अच्छा है समीर जी।

----------


## satyendra85

एक बार एक साधू बाबा तपस्या में लीन थे ! वहा से एक बहेलिया (शिकारी) गुजर  रहा था ! उसने साधू महाराज को देखा तो रुक गया और महाराज से पूछा - हे साधू  बाबा आप इस तरह क्यों बेठे हो ?
साधू बाबा - - जब तक इस सूखे खड़े पेड़ में हरी हरी पत्तिया नहीं निकल आती में इसी तरह बेठा रहूँगा !
बहेलिया - ठीक है में भी जब तक यहाँ से नहीं उठूँगा जब तक की मेरी बन्दुक  में हरी पत्तिया नहीं उग आये !और बन्दुक जमीं में गाड कर बैठ गया !
अब एसा भी कभी होता है की बन्दुक में हरी पत्तिया उगे , पर बहेलिया था तो ashickhhit  ही ! 
             कुछ समय बाद जब अँधेरा होने लगा तो वहा एक बुढ़िया माँ आई !

उस बुढ़िया  माँ ने उस साधू बाबा से कहा हे बाबा मुझे ये लकड़ी का गट्ठर उठा दो और मेरे सर पर रख दो ! 
साधू महाराज बोले - माई में तब तक यहाँ  से नहीं उठूँगा जब तक ये पेड़ हरा भरा न हो जाये !और वो आँख बंद कर के बैठ गया !
बुढ़िया माँ ने उस बहेलिये को कहा - हे बेटे तुम ही ये गठ्ठर मेरे सर पर रख दो मेरे बेटे भूख से तड़प रहे होंगे !
बहेलिये को दया आ गयी उस माई पर , तथा उसने वो लकड़ी का गठ्ठर  माई के सर पर  रख कर जेसे ही वापस लोटा तो क्या देखता है की उसकी बन्दुक से हरे हरे  पत्ते निकल रहे है ! तथा वो पेड़ सुखा ही खड़ा है !
              सबक-  ----दया इश्वर के मिलने का सुगम मार्ग है !

----------


## sangita_sharma

दया धर्म का मूल हे बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी हे

----------


## Sameerchand

> भक्ति का सम्बन्ध हार्दिक भावना से है न कि विद्वता से। कितना भी शास्त्र का ज्ञाता पंडित हो यदि उसके हृदय में भक्ति नहीं है तो उसका पांडित्य ईश्वर को प्रसन्न करने के लिए अपर्याप्त है। 
> .
> बहुत अच्छा है समीर जी।





> दया धर्म का मूल हे बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी हे


*मित्र सुरेश जी और सीमा जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आप सही कह रहे हैं, भक्ति का सम्बन्ध हार्दिक भावना से है न कि विद्वता से और दया ही धर्म का मूल हे.....

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## satyendra85

एक बार एक पति पत्नी थे ! उनके ६/७ साल का एक लड़का था ! तथा वृद्ध माता पिता थे !
पत्नी खाना बताती , पति और बेटे को बहुत ही प्यार से खाना खिलाती थी ! तथा  अपने सास श्वसुर को  पत्ते की पत्तल , दोने में खाना और मिट्टी के कुल्हड़   में पानी देती थी !उनका बेटा उन पत्तल और कुल्हड़ो को अपने कमरे में रख  लेता था ! 
एक दिन उस ओरत ने अपने बेटे को एसा करते देखा तो वो बेटे से बोली - बेटे ये झ्हुठे  पत्तल , दोने, कुल्हड़  क्यों जमा कर रहे हो ? 
बेटा -- माँ तुम इन पत्तल दोने में दादाजी और दादी जी को खाना देती हो न ?  में इन्हें इसलिए जमा कर रहा हु क्योकि जब आप और पापा बुड्ढ़े होंगे तो में  इन्ही पत्तल दोने में आपको खाना दूंगा ! क्योकि नए पत्तल दोने लेने
 में धन खर्च होगा !
माँ , पापा एक दम अपने किये हुए दुस्क्रित्य  को समझ गए और फिर उन लोगो ने  अपने माता पिता को बहुत ही सम्मान के साथ रखा ! एक नन्हे से बच्चे ने उनको  भविष्य का चेहरा दिखा दिया !   
    सबक  -- यदि अप किसी के लिए गड्ढा खोदोगे तो वो तुम्हे ही एक दिन डुबो देगा !

----------


## Sameerchand

> एक बार एक पति पत्नी थे ! उनके ६/७ साल का एक लड़का था ! तथा वृद्ध माता पिता थे !
> पत्नी खाना बताती , पति और बेटे को बहुत ही प्यार से खाना खिलाती थी ! तथा  अपने सास श्वसुर को  पत्ते की पत्तल , दोने में खाना और मिट्टी के कुल्हड़   में पानी देती थी !उनका बेटा उन पत्तल और कुल्हड़ो को अपने कमरे में रख  लेता था ! 
> एक दिन उस ओरत ने अपने बेटे को एसा करते देखा तो वो बेटे से बोली - बेटे ये झ्हुठे  पत्तल , दोने, कुल्हड़  क्यों जमा कर रहे हो ? 
> बेटा -- माँ तुम इन पत्तल दोने में दादाजी और दादी जी को खाना देती हो न ?  में इन्हें इसलिए जमा कर रहा हु क्योकि जब आप और पापा बुड्ढ़े होंगे तो में  इन्ही पत्तल दोने में आपको खाना दूंगा ! क्योकि नए पत्तल दोने लेने
>  में धन खर्च होगा !
> माँ , पापा एक दम अपने किये हुए दुस्क्रित्य  को समझ गए और फिर उन लोगो ने  अपने माता पिता को बहुत ही सम्मान के साथ रखा ! एक नन्हे से बच्चे ने उनको  भविष्य का चेहरा दिखा दिया !   
>     सबक  -- यदि अप किसी के लिए गड्ढा खोदोगे तो वो तुम्हे ही एक दिन डुबो देगा !


*काफी अच्छी कहानियां प्रश्तुत किया हैं सत्येन्द्र जी.............*

*धन्यवाद....................*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अमीर

**एक बार एक अमीर व्यापारी एक संन्यासी के आश्रम में पहुंचा। संन्यासी को प्रणाम करने के उपरांत उसने पूछा - "किस तरह से आध्यात्म मुझ जैसे सांसारिक व्यक्ति को सहायता प्रदान कर सकता है?"

**संन्यासी ने कहा - "इससे तुम और अधिक अमीर हो जाओगे।"

**ललचायी आँखों के साथ व्यापारी ने पूछा - "कैसे?"

**संन्यासी ने मुस्कराते हुए उत्तर दिया - "तुम्हें इच्छाओं से मुक्त होने की शिक्षा देकर।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कथाएं और दृष्टांत

**एक गुरूजी अपने शिष्यों को कथाओं और दृष्टांतों के माध्यम से शिक्षा देते थे, जिसे उनके शिष्य खूब पसंद करते परंतु उन्हें कभी-कभी यह शिकायत भी होती कि गुरूजी गंभीर विषय पर व्याख्यान नहीं देते हैं।

**गुरूजी पर इसका कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ा। शिष्यों की शिकायत पर वे कहते -"प्रिय शिष्यों! तुम लोगों का अब भी यह समझना बाकी है कि मनुष्यमात्र और सत्य के मध्य केवल कथा ही है।"

**कुछ देर चुप रहने के बाद वे पुनः बोले - "कथाओं से घृणा मत करो। एक खोये हुए सिक्के को सिर्फ सस्ती मोमबत्ती के माध्यम से खोजा जा सकता है। सरल कथाओं के माध्यम से ही गंभीर सत्य प्राप्त किया जा सकता है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*किसका, कैसा ऋण

**बादशाह सिकंदर लोधी के जमाने में जैन-उद्-दीन नामक प्रसिद्ध संत हुए थे. उनका मठ धनी था और संत दयालु थे. मठ का अधिकांश धन उन्होंने दीन दुखियों की सेवा सुश्रूषा में लगा दिया था.

**समय बीतता गया और उनका मठ धन विहीन हो गया. एक दिन संत ने मठ में रखे कुछ कागजातों को छाना और उन्हें जलाने का हुक्म दिया. उनके एक शिष्य ने इन कागजातों को देखा तो पाया कि ये तो मठ द्वारा शहर के कई सेठों को दिए गए ऋण के कागजात हैं. यदि ये ऋण वसूल हो जाएं तो मठ फिर से धन्-धान्य से भरपूर हो सकता है. शिष्य ने यह बात संत को बताई.

**संत ने कहा – “जब मठ धनी था तब जिन लोगों ने मठ से रुपए उधार लिए थे, तब भी मुझे यह प्रत्याशा नहीं थी कि यह धन मठ को वापस मिलेगा. उन लोगों ने तो महज विश्वास बनाए रखने के नाम पर और शासकीय जरूरतों के मुताबिक ये कागजात सौंप दिए थे. अब मठ गरीब हो गया है. ऐसी स्थिति में हमारे मन में लालच आ सकता है और बिलकुल वही बात आ सकती है जैसा कि तुमने कहा है. इसीलिए मैं इन कागजातों को जला रहा हूँ ताकि मैं इस तरह की संभावना को पूरी तरह समाप्त कर सकूं.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*एक रुपए में महल को कैसे भरोगे

**एक बुद्धिमान राजा के तीन पुत्र थे. राजा वृद्ध हो चला तो उसने अपने तीनों पुत्रों में से किसी एक को राज्य का उत्तराधिकारी बनाने का सोचा. वह पारंपरिक रूप से ज्येष्ठ पुत्र को राजा बनाने के विरुद्ध था. वह चाहता था कि बुद्धिमान पुत्र राजा बने ताकि राज्य का कल्याण हो.

**तो राजा ने इसके लिए अपने पुत्रों की परीक्षा लेने के लिए एक दिन अपने पास बुलाया और प्रत्येक को एक एक रूपए देकर कहा कि यह रुपया ले जाओ और उससे कुछ खरीद कर महल को पूरा भर दो.

**ज्येष्ठ पुत्र ने सोचा कि पिता शायद पागल हो गया है. एक रूपए में आजकल क्या आता है जिससे महल को भरा जा सकता है! उसने वह रुपया एक भिखारी को दे दिया.**मंझले ने सोचा कि एक रूपए में तो महल को पूरा भरने लायक कबाड़ ही मिलेगा. वह कबाड़ी बाजार पहुँचा और सबसे सस्ता कबाड़ खरीद कर ले आया. फिर भी उससे महल का सबसे छोटा कमरा ही भर पाया.

**कनिष्ठ पुत्र ने थोड़ा विचार किया और बाजार चला गया. जब वह वापस आया तो उसके हाथ में अगरबत्ती का पैकेट था. उसने उन अगरबत्तियों को जलाया, और महल के हर कमरे में एक एक अगरबत्ती लगा दी. पूरा महल सुगंध और दैवीय माहौल से भर गया.*

----------


## satya_anveshi

समीर दादा और सत्य भाई! आप दोनों ने बहुत अच्छी कथाएँ प्रस्तुत की है। मेरी ओर से आपको सम्मान।

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर दादा और सत्य भाई! आप दोनों ने बहुत अच्छी कथाएँ प्रस्तुत की है। मेरी ओर से आपको सम्मान।


*मित्र बेन टेन जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

आपके द्वारा दिए गए सम्मान के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद......*

----------


## madhum

आप की सभी कथाये बहुत ही सुन्दर लगी मेरे को

----------


## Sameerchand

> आप की सभी कथाये बहुत ही सुन्दर लगी मेरे को


*मित्र* *मधुम** जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## satyendra85

> समीर दादा और सत्य भाई! आप दोनों ने बहुत अच्छी कथाएँ प्रस्तुत की है। मेरी ओर से आपको सम्मान।


धन्य वाद भाई उत्साह वर्धन का

----------


## sangita_sharma

एक समय किसी जंगल में एक बहुत ही पहुंचे हुए साधू रहते थे उनके पास कई सिद्धियाँ थी | परन्तु उन्हें तनिक भी अभिमान न था वे केवल प्रभु भक्ति में लीन रहा करते थे उनके प्रवचनों को सुनने बहुत से धनि व्यक्ति और राजा महाराजा भी आते थे  | वे शरीर पर   धोती धारण करते थे | एक बार उनकी धोती थोड़ी फट गई ये देख कर उनके एक भक्त ने उन्हें सुई धागा ला कर उन्हें दिया साधू महाराज ने अपनी धोती सिने के बाद वो सुई धागा भक्त को लोटाना चाहा तो भक्त बोला इसे आप अपने पास ही रहने दीजिये महाराज आगे भी कभी आवश्यकता पड़ती रहती हे तो पास में चाहिए  
साधू महाराज बोले  भाई  इसे तू अपने साथ ही ले जा ये चाहिए ही हमें नहीं चाहिए|

----------


## Sameerchand

> एक समय किसी जंगल में एक बहुत ही पहुंचे हुए साधू रहते थे उनके पास कई सिद्धियाँ थी | परन्तु उन्हें तनिक भी अभिमान न था वे केवल प्रभु भक्ति में लीन रहा करते थे उनके प्रवचनों को सुनने बहुत से धनि व्यक्ति और राजा महाराजा भी आते थे  | वे शरीर पर   धोती धारण करते थे | एक बार उनकी धोती थोड़ी फट गई ये देख कर उनके एक भक्त ने उन्हें सुई धागा ला कर उन्हें दिया साधू महाराज ने अपनी धोती सिने के बाद वो सुई धागा भक्त को लोटाना चाहा तो भक्त बोला इसे आप अपने पास ही रहने दीजिये महाराज आगे भी कभी आवश्यकता पड़ती रहती हे तो पास में चाहिए  
> साधू महाराज बोले  भाई  इसे तू अपने साथ ही ले जा ये चाहिए ही हमें नहीं चाहिए|


*काफी अच्छी कहानियां प्रश्तुत किया हैं* *सीमा जी आपने......
*
*जो इस भौतिकवादी दुनिया से संतुष्ट हो गया वही तो असली सन्यासी हैं......*

*धन्यवाद....................*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कभी मत बदलो, इस्तीफा दो और मुक्ति पाओ

**मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन एक ऑफिस में काम करने लगे। हर कोई उससे नाराज़ रहता। वह कोई काम नहीं करता था और सारा समय सोता ही रहता था। ऑफिस के लोग उससे इतने तंग आ चुके थे कि धीरे-धीरे उन्होंने उसके ऊपर चिल्लाना शुरू कर दिया। जल्द ही ऑफिस के बॉस ने भी नसरुद्दीन को डाँट पिला दी। लेकिन उसमें कोई परिवर्तन नहीं आया।**एक दिन नसरुद्दीन रोज-रोज के तानों, आलोचना और डाँट से तंग आ गया और उसने नौकरी से इस्तीफा दे दिया। इस्तीफा देना उसके लिए अपनेआप को बदलने से ज्यादा आसान था।(इस दुनिया में ऐसे कई लोग हैं जो बदलना नहीं चाहते इसलिए वे इस्तीफा देकर भाग खड़े होते हैं।)

**नसरुद्दीन ने इस्तीफा दे दिया। सभी लोग बहुत खुश हो गए। बॉस तो अत्यधिक खुश होकर बोला - "चूंकि नसरुद्दीन ने अपने आप ही इस्तीफा दिया है इसलिए हम सभी को उदारता दिखाते हुए उसे विदाई पार्टी देनी चाहिए। हम सभी उससे इतने नाखुश थे कि इसके अलावा और कोई चारा नहीं था।"

**इसलिए नसरुद्दीन के सम्मान में एक बेहतरीन रात्रिभोज का आयोजन किया गया जिसमें तरह-तरह के व्यंजन, मिष्ठान और संगीत आदि की व्यवस्था थी। इस समारोह में ऑफिस के सभी लोग उपस्थित थे। यह सोचते हुए कि नसरुद्दीन तो जा ही रहा है, कई लोगों ने नसरुद्दीन के सम्मान में अच्छी-अच्छी बातें बोली। नसरुद्दीन आश्चर्यचकित थे।

**तभी नसरुद्दीन उठ खड़े हुए। अपनी आँखों में आँसू भरकर बोले - "मुझे नहीं पता था कि सभी लोगों के मन में मेरे प्रति इतना प्रेम और सम्मान है। मुझे इतना अधिक प्रेम और कहाँ मिलेगा? मैंने निर्णय लिया है कि आप सभी को छोड़कर कभी नहीं जाऊंगा। मैं अपना इस्तीफा वापस ले रहा हूं!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*गुरू के प्रति राजकुमारों की भक्ति

**ख़लीफ़ा मामू के मन में विद्वानों के प्रति आदर सम्मान था। उन्होंने अपने दोनों पुत्रों को शिक्षित करने के लिए एक गुरूजी को नियुक्त किया। एक दिन जब कक्षा समाप्त हो गयी और गुरूजी अपने घर जाने को खड़े हुए, दोनों राजकुमार दौड़कर उनके जुते उठा लाये। दोनों एक साथ उनके पास पहुंचे थे अतः उनके मध्य यह विवाद हो गया कि गुरूजी को जूता पहनाने का नेक काम कोन करेगा। अंत में यह निर्णय हुआ कि दोनों राजकुमार एक - एक जूता पहनायेंगे। उन्होंने ऐसा ही किया।

**जब ख़लीफ़ाने इसके बारे में सुना तो उन्होंने गुरूजी से पूछा -"इस संसार में सबसे अधिक प्रतिष्ठित और सम्मानित व्यक्ति कौन है?"

**गुरूजी ने उत्तर दिया - "मुस्लिमों के नेता ख़लीफ़ा से ज्यादा इस संसार में और कौन प्रतिष्ठित और सम्मानित हो सकता है?"

**ख़लीफ़ा मामू ने कहा - "नहीं सबसे अधिक प्रतिष्ठित और सम्मानित वह है जिसे जूता पहनाने के लिए ख़लीफ़ा के दोनों पुत्र आपस में झगड़ पड़े हों।"

**गुरूजी ने कहा - "पहले मैं उन्हें ऐसा करने से रोकने वाला था, फिर मेरे मन में यह विचार आया कि मैं उनकी श्रृद्धा के आड़े क्यों आऊँ।"

**ख़लीफ़ा मामू ने कहा - "यदि आपने ऐसा किया होता तो मैं बहुत नाराज़ होता। उनका यह कार्य उन्हें अपमानित नहीं करता बल्कि यह दर्शाता है कि दोनों राजकुमार कितने भले और सभ्य हैं। राजा, पिता और गुरू के प्रति सेवा का भाव रखने से प्रतिष्ठा गिरने के बजाए बढ़ती है।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*राजा का मालिक कौन?

**एक बार राजा की मुलाकात दूसरे देश के दरवेश से हुई. जैसी की परंपरा थी, दूसरे देश के अतिथि को राजा सौहार्द स्वरूप कुछ भेंट करता था. राजा ने दरवेश से पूछा - “मांगो, तुम क्या चाहते हो”

**दरवेश ने जवाब दिया - “यह उचित नहीं होगा कि मैं अपने गुलाम से कुछ मांगूं!”

**राजा को क्रोध आ गया कि यह अदना सा दरवेश उसे अपना गुलाम कहे. उसने दरवेश से कहा – “तुम राजा से इस तरह कैसे बोल सकते हो? स्पष्ट करो नहीं तो तुम्हारा सिर कलम करवा दिया जाएगा.”

**“मेरे पास एक गुलाम है जो कि आपका स्वामी है. इस लिहाज से आप भी तो मेरे गुलाम हुए!” दरवेश ने मुस्कुराते हुए जवाब दिया.

**“कौन है मेरा स्वामी?” राजा ने पूछा.

**“सिंहासन खोने का भय” – दरवेश ने जवाब दिया.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*चूहे का दिल

**अति-प्रसिद्ध, अति-प्राचीन भारतीय लोककथा है यह. चूहा सदैव बिल्लियों से आतंकित रहता था. वह एक साधु के पास पहुँचा और उसे अपनी व्यथा बताई. साधु ने चूहे को बिल्ली बना दिया. बिल्ली कुत्तों से आतंकित रहने लगी. बिल्ली बनी चूहा साधु के पास पहुँचा और अपनी व्यथा बताई. साधु ने उसे कुत्ता बना दिया. कुत्ता शेरों से डरने लगा. जाहिर है, साधु ने उसे शेर बना दिया. परंतु शेर शिकारियों से डरने लगा और साधु की शरण में फिर से जा पहुँचा.

**यह देख साधु ने उसे फिर से चूहा बना दिया और कहा – “कोई कुछ भी कर ले, परंतु तुम्हारी समस्या दूर नहीं होगी क्योंकि तुम्हारा दिल तो चूहे का है!”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कभी बेवकूफों को सलाह मत दो

**एक समय की बात है, नर्मदा नदी के तट पर एक बड़ा सा बरगद का पेड़ था जिसकी मोटी शाखाऐं दूर-दूर तक फैली हुयी थीं। उस पेड़ पर चिड़ियों का एक परिवार रहता था। बरगद का पेड़ भारी बारिश के दिनों में भी चिड़ियों की रक्षा करता था।

**मानसून के समय एक दिन आकाश में काले बादल छाए हुए थे। जल्द ही भयंकर बारिश शुरू हो गयी। भयंकर तूफानी बारिश से बचने के लिए बंदरों का एक समूह उस पेड़ के नीचे शरण लिए हुए था। वे ठंड के मारे कांप रहे थे। चिड़ियों ने बंदरों की दुर्दशा देखी।

**उनमें से एक चिड़िया ने बंदरों से कहा - "अरे बंदरों! हर बारिश के मौसम में तुम लोग इसी तरह क्यों परेशान होते रहते हो? हमें देखो, हम लोग अपनी सुरक्षा के लिए इस चोंच की सहायता से घास का तिनका-तिनका जोड़ कर घोंसला बनाते हैं। परंतु ईश्वर ने तुम्हें दो हाथ और दो पैर दिए हैं जिनका उपयोग तुम लोग खेलने-कूदने में ही करते हो। तुम लोग अपनी सुरक्षा के लिए घर क्यों नहीं बनाते?"

**इन शब्दों को सुनकर बंदरों को गुस्सा आ गया। उन्होंने सोचा कि चिड़ियों की हमसे इस तरह से बोलने की हिम्मत कैसे हुयी। बंदरों के सरदार ने कहा - "सुरक्षित तरीके से अपने घोसले में बैठकर हमे उपदेश दे रही हैं। रुकने दो बारिश को, तब हम उन्हें मजा चखायेंगे।"

**जैसे ही बारिश रुकी, बंदर पेड़ पर चढ़ गये और उन्होंने चिड़ियों को घोंसलों को तबाह करना शुरू कर दिया। उन्होंने घोंसलों और उसमें रखे अंडों को उठाकर जमीन पर पटक दिया। बेचारी चिड़ियाँ अपनी जान बचाकर इधर-उधर भागने लगीं।

**किसी ने सही ही कहा है, सच्ची सलाह केवल गंभीर लोगों को ही देनी चाहिए और वह भी केवल मांगे जाने पर। बेवकूफ व्यक्ति को सलाह देने का अर्थ है -

**"अपने विरुद्ध उसके गुस्से को भड़काना।"**
*

----------


## SS SHARMA

> *चूहे का दिल
> 
> **अति-प्रसिद्ध, अति-प्राचीन भारतीय लोककथा है यह. चूहा सदैव बिल्लियों से आतंकित रहता था. वह एक साधु के पास पहुँचा और उसे अपनी व्यथा बताई. साधु ने चूहे को बिल्ली बना दिया. बिल्ली कुत्तों से आतंकित रहने लगी. बिल्ली बनी चूहा साधु के पास पहुँचा और अपनी व्यथा बताई. साधु ने उसे कुत्ता बना दिया. कुत्ता शेरों से डरने लगा. जाहिर है, साधु ने उसे शेर बना दिया. परंतु शेर शिकारियों से डरने लगा और साधु की शरण में फिर से जा पहुँचा.
> 
> **यह देख साधु ने उसे फिर से चूहा बना दिया और कहा – “कोई कुछ भी कर ले, परंतु तुम्हारी समस्या दूर नहीं होगी क्योंकि तुम्हारा दिल तो चूहे का है!”*





> *कभी बेवकूफों को सलाह मत दो
> 
> **एक समय की बात है, नर्मदा नदी के तट पर एक बड़ा सा बरगद का पेड़ था जिसकी मोटी शाखाऐं दूर-दूर तक फैली हुयी थीं। उस पेड़ पर चिड़ियों का एक परिवार रहता था। बरगद का पेड़ भारी बारिश के दिनों में भी चिड़ियों की रक्षा करता था।
> 
> **मानसून के समय एक दिन आकाश में काले बादल छाए हुए थे। जल्द ही भयंकर बारिश शुरू हो गयी। भयंकर तूफानी बारिश से बचने के लिए बंदरों का एक समूह उस पेड़ के नीचे शरण लिए हुए था। वे ठंड के मारे कांप रहे थे। चिड़ियों ने बंदरों की दुर्दशा देखी।
> 
> **उनमें से एक चिड़िया ने बंदरों से कहा - "अरे बंदरों! हर बारिश के मौसम में तुम लोग इसी तरह क्यों परेशान होते रहते हो? हमें देखो, हम लोग अपनी सुरक्षा के लिए इस चोंच की सहायता से घास का तिनका-तिनका जोड़ कर घोंसला बनाते हैं। परंतु ईश्वर ने तुम्हें दो हाथ और दो पैर दिए हैं जिनका उपयोग तुम लोग खेलने-कूदने में ही करते हो। तुम लोग अपनी सुरक्षा के लिए घर क्यों नहीं बनाते?"
> 
> **इन शब्दों को सुनकर बंदरों को गुस्सा आ गया। उन्होंने सोचा कि चिड़ियों की हमसे इस तरह से बोलने की हिम्मत कैसे हुयी। बंदरों के सरदार ने कहा - "सुरक्षित तरीके से अपने घोसले में बैठकर हमे उपदेश दे रही हैं। रुकने दो बारिश को, तब हम उन्हें मजा चखायेंगे।"
> ...


*बहुत खूब ...........*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *बहुत खूब ...........*


*मित्र* *शर्मा** जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*स्वयं पर नियंत्रण
**

चीन में एक बौद्ध भिक्षु ध्यान योग में तल्लीन रहता था. उसकी देखभाल एक बूढ़ी स्त्री करती थी. कई वर्षों की सेवा-सुश्रूषा के बाद एक दिन बूढ़ी महिला ने उस बौद्ध भिक्षु की परीक्षा लेनी चाही.

**उसने एक युवती को बुला कर कहा कि वो ध्यानस्थ बौद्ध भिक्षु के कमरे में जाए और उसे आलिंगन में ले ले और उससे प्यार जताए.

**युवती ने ऐसा ही किया. मगर बौद्ध भिक्षु यह अप्रत्याशित हरकत देख कर ताव में आ गया और आनन फानन में उस युवती को झाड़ू से मारते हुए बाहर कर दिया.

**यह देख उस बूढ़ी स्त्री ने उस बौद्ध भिक्षु से दूरी बना ली क्योंकि उसके अनुसार इतने दिनों की तपस्या और ध्यान योग के बाद भिक्षु को युवती की आवश्यकताओं की समझ होनी चाहिए थी और इस हेतु उसे शांति पूर्वक समझाना था. साथ ही उसे स्वयं पर भी नियंत्रण बनाए रखना था.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*भिक्षाम देहि

**भिक्षाम देहि!......दोपहर के अंतिम प्रहर में जब एक गृहिणी को यह स्वर सुनायी दिया तो वह दरवाज़े पर आए भिक्षुक के लिए एक कटोरा चावल लेकर आ गयी। चावल देते - देते उसने कहा - "महाराज! मेरे मन में आपके लिए एक प्रश्न है। आखिर लोग एक - दूसरे से झगड़ते क्यों हैं?"

**भिक्षुक ने उत्तर दिया - "मैं यहाँ भिखा मांगने के लिए आया हूं, आपके मूर्खतापूर्ण प्रश्नों के उत्तर देने के लिए नहीं।"

**यह सुनकर वह गृहिणी दंग रह गयी। सोचने लगी - यह भिक्षुक कितना असभ्य है! वह भिक्षा लेने वाला और मैं दान कर्ता हूं! उसकी हिम्मत कैसे हुयी मुझसे ऐसे बात करने की! फिर वह बोली - "तुम कितने घमंडी और कृतघ्न हो। तुम्हारे अंदर सभ्यता और लिहाज नाम की कोई चीज नहीं है।" .....और वह देर तक उसके ऊपर चिल्लाती रही।

**जब वह थोड़ा शांत हुयी, तब भिक्षुक बोला - "जैसे ही मैंने कुछ बोला, तुम गुस्से से भर गयीं। वास्तव में केवल गुस्सा ही सभी झगड़ों के मूल में है। यदि लोग अपने गुस्से पर काबू रखना सीख जायें तो दुनिया में कम झगड़े होंगे।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मीठा बदला

**एक बार एक देश के सिपाहियों ने शत्रुदेश का एक जासूस पकड़ लिया. जासूस के पास यूँ तो कोई आपत्तिजनक वस्तु नहीं मिली, मगर उसके पास स्वादिष्ट प्रतीत हो रहे मिठाइयों का एक डब्बा जरूर मिला.

**सिपाहियों को मिठाइयों को देख लालच आया. परंतु उन्हें लगा कि कहीं यह जासूस उसमें जहर मिलाकर तो नहीं लाया है. तो इसकी परीक्षा करने के लिए उन्होंने पहले जासूस को मिठाई खिलाई. और जब जासूस ने प्रेम पूर्वक थोड़ी सी मिठाई खा ली तो सिपाहियों ने मिल कर मिठाई का पूरा डिब्बा हजम कर लिया और उस जासूस को जेल में डालने हेतु पकड़ कर ले जाने लगे.

**इतने में उस जासूस को चक्कर आने लगे और वो उबकाइयाँ लेने लगा. उसकी इस स्थिति को देख कर सिपाहियों के होश उड़ गए. वह जासूस बोला – लगता है मिठाइयों में धीमा जहर मिला हुआ था. खाने के कुछ देर बाद इसका असर होना चालू होता है लगता है. और ऐसा कहते कहते वह जासूस जमीन में ढेर हो गया. वह बेहोश हो गया था.**सिपाहियों की तो हवा निकल गई. वे जासूस को वहीं छोड़ कर चिकित्सक की तलाश में भाग निकले.

**इधर जब सभी सिपाही भाग निकले तो जासूस उठ खड़ा हुआ और इस तरह अपने भाग निकलने के मीठे तरीके पर विजयी मुस्कान मारता हुआ वहां से छूमंतर हो हो गया.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*गांधी जी के जूते

**एक बार गांधी जी जब ट्रेन पर चढ़ रहे थे तो ट्रेन ने थोड़ी सी रफ़्तार पकड़ ली थी. चढ़ते समय हड़बड़ी में गांधी जी के एक पैर का जूता नीचे पटरी पर गिर गया.

**अब चूंकि ट्रेन रुक नहीं सकती थी तो गांधी जी ने तुरंत दूसरे पैर का जूता निकाला और उसे भी नीचे फेंक दिया और अपने सहायक से कहा - जिस किसी को भी एक जूता मिलता तो उसका प्रयोग नहीं हो पाता. अब दोनों जूते कम से कम किसी के काम तो आ सकेंगे.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*समर्पण - स्टालिन और चर्चिल

**राष्ट्रपति ट्रूमैन ने द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के दौरान आयोजित हुये याल्टा सम्मेलन में भाग लिया था। उन्हें विंस्टन चर्चिल बहुत जटिल, अडिग और आसानी से कोई बात न मानने वाले व्यक्ति लगे जबकि रूस के जोसेफ स्टालिन बहुत मिलनसार, मित्रतापूर्ण और आसानी से बात मानने वाले व्यक्ति लगे।

**किसी भी समझौते या संशोधन पर हस्ताक्षर करने के पूर्व चर्चिल बाकायदा झगड़ा करते थे। इसके विपरीत स्टालिन किसी भी समझौते पर आसानी से हस्ताक्षर करने और सहयोग प्रदान करने को तत्पर रहते।

**याल्टा सम्मेलन संपन्न हुआ। सम्मेलन में तय हुये समझौतों के क्रियान्वयन का प्रबंध शुरू हुआ। ट्रूमैन ने पाया कि विंस्टन चर्चिल ने सभी समझौतों का पूरी गंभीरता से पालन और क्रियान्वयन किया जबकि जोसेफ स्टालिन ने समझौतों की कोई परवाह नहीं की और अपना गुप्त एजेंडा ही क्रियान्वित करते रहे। इन दोनों के कार्य का परिणाम अब इतिहास के पन्नों में है।

**ट्रूमैन को समझ में आया कि चर्चिल इसलिए अड़ियल थे क्योंकि उनका इरादा समझौतों के प्रति गंभीर रहने का था जबकि स्टालिन इसलिए मिलनसार और समझौते करने में तत्पर बने रहे क्योंकि उनका इरादा समझौतों के पालन का नहीं था।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मुझे अपना अहंकार दे दो

**एक संन्यासी एक राजा के पास पहुचे। राजा ने उनका आदर सत्कार किया। कुछ दिन उनके राज्य में रुकने के पश्चात संन्यासी ने जाते समय राजा से अपने लिए उपहार मांगा।

**राजा ने एक पल सोचा और कहा - "जो कुछ भी खजाने में है, आप ले सकते हैं।"

**संन्यासी ने उत्तर दिया - "लेकिन खजाना तुम्हारी संपत्ति नहीं है, वह तो राज्य का है और तुम सिर्फ ट्रस्टी हो।"

**"तो यह महल ले लो।"

**"यह भी प्रजा का है।" - संन्यासी ने हंसते हुए कहा।

**"तो मेरा यह शरीर ले लो। आपकी जो भी मर्जी हो, आप पूरी कर सकते हैं।" - राजा बोला।

**"लेकिन यह तो तुम्हारी संतान का है। मैं इसे कैसे ले सकता हूं?" -संन्यासी ने उत्तर दिया।

**"तो महाराज आप ही बतायें कि ऐसा क्या है जो मेरा हो और आपके लायक हो?" - राजा ने पूछा।

**संन्यासी ने उत्तर दिया - "हे राजा, यदि आप सच में मुझे कुछ उपहार देना चाहते हैं, तो अपना अहंकार, अपना अहम दे दो।"*

*"अहंकार पराजय का द्वार है। अहंकार यश का नाश करता है।**यह खोखलेपन का परिचायक है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*दो गलत मिलकर सही नहीं होते

**हमनेऐसा सुना है कि अजातशत्रु ने अपने पिता बिंबिसार की हत्या करके मगध की राजगद्दी हथिया ली थी। जब कुछ समय गुजर गया तो अजातशत्रु को बहुत पश्चाताप हुआ। उसने अपने पापों का प्रायश्चित करने का निर्णय लिया। इसने अपने राजगुरू को बुलाकर पूछा कि वह किस तरह अपने पापों का प्रायश्चित कर सकता है?

**राजगुरू ने उसे पशुबलि यज्ञ करने का परामर्श दिया। सारे राज्य में पशुबलि यज्ञ की तैयारियाँ पूरे जोर-शोर के साथ की गयीं।भगवान बुद्ध उसी दौरान उसके राज्य में पधारे। उनके आगमन का समाचार सुनकर अजातशत्रु उनसे मिलने आया।

**भगवान बुद्ध ने उससे पास की एक झाड़ी से फूल तोड़कर लाने को कहा। अजातशत्रु ने ऐसा ही किया। उन्होंने अजातशत्रु से फिर कहा - "अब दूसरा फूल तोड़कर लाओ ताकि पहला फूल खिल सके।"

**अजातशत्रु ने निवेदन किया - "लेकिन महात्मा यह असंभव है। एक टूटा हुआ फूल दूसरे फूल को तोड़ने से कैसे खिल सकता है?"

**बुद्ध ने उत्तर दिया - "उसी तरह जैसे तुम एक हत्या के पश्चाताप के लिए दूसरी हत्या करने जा रहे हो। एक गलत कार्य को तुम दूसरे गलत कार्य से कभी सही नहीं कर सकते। इसके बजाए तुम अपना सारा जीवन मनुष्यों, जीव-जंतुओं और वनस्पतियों की सेवा में समर्पित कर दो।"

**यह सुनकर अजातशत्रु उनके चरणों में गिर पड़ा और आजीवन उनका समर्पित अनुयायी बना रहा।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कुछ नहीं

**खोजा अपने मित्र अली की फलों की दुकान पर केले खरीदने गया. अली को शरारत सूझी. खोजा ने एक दर्जन केले के भाव पूछे.

**अली ने जवाब में कहा – दाम कुछ नहीं

**खोजा ने कहा – अच्छा! तब तो एक दर्जन दे दो.

**केले लेकर खोजा जाने लगा.

**पीछे से अली ने पुकारा – अरे, दाम तो देते जाओ.

**खोजा ने आश्चर्य से पूछा – अभी तो तुमने दाम कुछ नहीं कहा था, फिर काहे का दाम?

**अली ने शरारत से कहा – हाँ, तो मैं भी तो वही मांग रहा हूं. दाम जो बताया ‘कुछ नहीं’ वह तो देते जाओ.

**अच्छा – खोजा ने आगे कहा – तो ये बात है.

**फिर खोजा ने एक खाली थैला अली की ओर बढ़ाया और पूछा – इस थैले में क्या है?

**बेध्यानी में अली ने कहा – कुछ नहीं.

**तो फिर अपना दाम ले लो – खोजा ने वार पलटा.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*दिल और जुबान

**वह दो वरदान क्या हैं जो मनुष्यत्व को प्राप्त हैं? वे हैं – दिल और जुबान

**और वह दो अभिशाप क्या हैं जो मनुष्यत्व को प्राप्त हैं? वे हैं दिल और जुबान

**क्रूर, कठोर हृदय मनुष्य को अपराधी बना देता है, वहीं कोमलहृदयी मनुष्य महान होता है. वहीं, चटोरी और कड़वी जुबान जहाँ मनुष्य के लिए घातक है, संतोषी और मीठी जुबान सर्वत्र सुखदायी व प्रशंसनीय होती है.*

----------


## satya_anveshi

अरे गजब...............!!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैंने सारी कहानियाँ पढ़ी नही हैं 
पर मेरे मतलब का सूत्र है इसी लिए इसमें कुछ पोस्ट फिर से करने जा रहा हूँ......
हाँ कोई कहानी य्कुछ भी दुबारा से आ जाए तो इसे क्षमा कर दें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक बादशाह सूफी   संत मियां मीर से मिलने पहुंचा। उस समय संत की कुटिया के बाहर एक फकीर  खड़ा था। बादशाह ने फकीर से कहा- हमें संत से मिलना है। मैं उनके दर्शन  करना चाहता हूं। फकीर अंदर चला गया। संत ने फकीर से पूछा-बादशाह किस हाल  में है? 

 फकीर बोला- लाव-लश्कर के साथ कई ऊंटों पर हीरे-जवाहरात  लादकर लाया है। संत ने बादशाह को लौटा देने को कहा। बादशाह लौट तो गया  लेकिन राजधानी नहीं गया। उसने लाव-लश्कर वापस भेज दिया पर खुद फकीर का वेश  बनाकर संत की कुटिया के पास ही रहने लगा। कुछ समय बाद वह फिर संत से मिलने  गया लेकिन एक बार फिर उसे लौटा दिया गया। इस बार संत ने उसे संदेश दिया कि  वह रावी के तट पर रह रहे एक वैरागी की सेवा करे। दो साल तक बादशाह वैरागी  की सेवा में जुटा रहा। दो साल में बादशाह का चेहरा एकदम काला पड़ गया। उस  पर झुर्रियां पड़ गईं। 

 एक दिन वैरागी ने उससे कहा- आप संत मियां  मीर से मिलने आए हैं न? आप उनके दर्शन कर आइए। इस बार बादशाह को संत ने  अंदर अपने पास बुला लिया। संत के पास पहुंचकर बादशाह ने पूछा- आपने मुझे दो  बार लौटा क्यों दिया था? इस पर संत ने जवाब दिया- पहली बार तुम बादशाही  रौब गांठने आए थे। दूसरी बार तुमने बादशाही का चोला तो उतार दिया था लेकिन  घमंड नहीं गया। जैसे अमीरी-गरीबी में वैर है वैसे ही अमीरी और फकीरी में  वैर है। उसके बाद बादशाह राजशाही ठाठ-बाट छोड़कर हमेशा के लिए फकीर बन गया।  
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बहुत पुरानी कथा है। किसी  गांव में दो भाई रहते थे। बडे़ की शादी हो गई थी। उसके दो बच्चे भी थे।  लेकिन छोटा भाई अभी कुंवारा था। दोनों साझा खेती करते थे। एक बार उनके खेत  में गेहूं की फसल पककर तैयार हो गई। दोनों ने मिलकर फसल काटी और गेहूं  तैयार किया। इसके बाद दोनों ने आधा-आधा गेहूं बांट लिया। अब उन्हें ढोकर घर  ले जाना बचा था। रात हो गई थी इसलिए यह काम अगले दिन ही हो पाता। रात में  दोनों को फसल की रखवाली के लिए खलिहान पर ही रुकना था। दोनों को भूख भी लगी  थी। दोनों ने बारी-बारी से खाने की सोची। 

 पहले बड़ा भाई खाना  खाने घर चला गया। छोटा भाई खलिहान पर ही रुक गया। वह सोचने लगा- भैया की  शादी हो गई है, उनका परिवार है इसलिए उन्हें ज्यादा अनाज की जरूरत होगी। यह  सोचकर उसने अपने ढेर से कई टोकरी गेहूं निकालकर बड़े भाई वाले ढेर में  मिला दिया। बड़ा भाई थोड़ी देर में खाना खाकर लौटा। उसके बाद छोटा भाई खाना  खाने घर चला गया। बड़ा भाई सोचने लगा - मेरा तो परिवार है, बच्चे हैं, वे  मेरा ध्यान रख सकते हैं। लेकिन मेरा छोटा भाई तो एकदम अकेला है, इसे देखने  वाला कोई नहीं है। इसे मुझसे ज्यादा गेहूं की जरूरत है। उसने अपने ढेर से  उठाकर कई टोकरी गेहूं छोटे भाई वाले गेहूं के ढेर में मिला दिया! इस तरह  दोनों के गेहूं की कुल मात्रा में कोई कमी नहीं आई। हां, दोनों के आपसी  प्रेम और भाईचारे में थोड़ी और वृद्धि जरूर हो गई।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक होनहार युवक था*   , मगर उसकी संगति बहुत खराब थी। युवक के पिता ने उसे बुरे मित्रों का साथ  छोड़ने को कई बार कहा पर युवक को खुद पर बहुत भरोसा था। उसका कहना था कि वह  अपने मित्रों की बुरी आदतों को कभी नहीं अपनाएगा। 

 युवक के पिता  अनुभवी थे। वे जानते थे कि बुरी संगत का असर पड़ना तो तय है, सो एक दिन  उन्होंने अपने बेटे को समझाने का फैसला किया। वह बाजार गए और कुछ उम्दा  नस्ल के सेब ले आए। उन्होंने सेब की टोकरी आलमारी में रख दी। उन्हीं सेबों  के बीच उन्होंने एक सड़ा हुआ सेब भी रख दिया। उन्हें आलमारी में सड़ा सेब  रखता देख पुत्र बोला- पिताजी, यह सड़ा हुआ सेब तो फेंकने लायक है, इसे  क्यों आप आलमारी में रख रहे हैं। पिता ने कहा- अभी रहने दो। बाद में फेंक  देंगे। दूसरे दिन पिता ने बेटे को आलमारी से सेब निकालकर लाने को कहा। 

 बेटा सेबों की टोकरी ले आया लेकिन जब सेबों पर उसकी नजर गई तो उसने देखा  कि सभी सेब सड़ने लगे हैं। वह अपने पिता से बोला- पिताजी, कल तक तो सारे  सेब ठीक थे पर एक ही दिन में ये सड़ने कैसे लगे? तब पिता ने जवाब दिया-  बेटा, मैंने तुम्हें यही दिखाने के लिए इन सेबों के बीच वह सड़ा हुआ सेब रख  दिया था। यही कुसंगति का प्रभाव है। एक सड़े सेब के कारण सारे अच्छे सेब  भी खराब हो गए। इसी तरह बुरी संगति में अच्छे लड़के भी बिगड़ जाते हैं।  बेटा पिता की बात समझ गया।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रसिद्ध उद्योगपति जॉनसन*  एक बार किसी कस्बे से होकर गुजर रहे थे। उनकी तेज रफ्तार कार जब उस कस्बे  से निकलकर खुले में आई तभी अचानक एक तेज आवाज के साथ एक बड़ा पत्थर उनकी  कार से आ टकराया और कार में खरोंच का एक बड़ा निशान छोड़ गया। जॉनसन ने  तत्काल ब्रेक लगाया और कार से उतरकर उधर देखने लगे जिधर से पत्थर आया था।  वह गुस्से से थर-थर कांपने लगे थे। तभी उनकी नजर एक लड़के पर पड़ी जो वहीं  सहमा सा खड़ा था। वह उसे थप्पड़ जड़ने ही वाले थे कि लड़का रुआंसा होकर  बोला- पत्थर फेंकने के लिए माफी चाहता हूं। मगर यहां से गुजर रही सभी  गाडि़यां इतनी तेज दौड़ रही हैं कि मेरे चिल्लाने की आवाज किसी के कानों  में नहीं पड़ रही। पिछली गली के कोने में मेरा बड़ा भाई अपने वील-चेयर से  गिरकर जमीन पर पड़ा है। मैं उसे खुद नहीं उठा पाऊंगा इसलिए मदद के लिए बड़ी  देर से चिल्ला रहा हूं। जब किसी ने भी नहीं रोका तो मुझे मजबूरन आपकी  गाड़ी पर पत्थर मारना पड़ा। आप ही बताइए मैं क्या करता। क्या मैं अपने भाई  को उसके हाल पर छोड़ दूं? 

 लड़के की मासूमियत भरी बात सुनते ही  जॉनसन का गुस्सा उतर गया। वह ग्लानि से भर उठे। वह उस लड़के के साथ उसके  भाई के पास पहुंचे और उन्होंने उसे सहारा देकर व्हील चेयर पर बिठाया। दोनों  भाइयों ने जॉनसन के प्रति आभार व्यक्त किया। जॉनसन इस घटना को भुला नहीं  पाए। काफी दिनों बाद जब उन्होंने अपनी जीवनी लिखी तो उसमें एक खास वाक्य  लिखा जो काफी मशहूर हुआ। वह वाक्य था-जीवन में कभी इतना तेज मत दौड़ो कि  किसी को तुम्हें रोकने के लिए पत्थर का इस्तेमाल करना पड़े। जाहिर है उस  घटना ने उनके ऊपर गहरा असर डाला था। उनका यह वाक्य जीवन के लिए एक जरूरी  सूत्र बन गया।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बात   उस   समय   की   है   जब   उमर   खैयाम   अपने   साथियों   और   शागिर्दों   के   साथ   गांव  -  गांव  ,  शहर  -  शहर   घूमा   करते   थे।   एक   दिन   वे   अपने   एक   शागिर्द   के   साथ   घने   जंगल   से   गुजर   रहे   थे।   चलते  -  चलते   नमाज   का   वक्त   हो   गया।   दोनों   नमाज   अदा   करने   बैठ   गए।   तभी   शेर   की   जोरदार   दहाड़   सुनाई   दी।   शागिर्द   घबरा   गया   और   नमाज   अधूरी   छोड़कर   एक   पेड़   पर   चढ़कर   बैठ   गया।   परंतु   उमर   बिना   विचलित   हुए   अपनी   नमाज   अदा   करते   रहे।   कुछ   देर   बाद   शेर   वहां   आया।   उसने   उमर   को   देखा   और   सिर   झुकाकर   हट   गया।   फिर   धीरे  -  धीरे   वापस   चला   गया।   शागिर्द   को   जब   विश्वास   हो   गया   कि   शेर   दूर   चला   गया   है  ,  तब   वह   पेड़   से   उतरा।   उमर   ने   बड़े   आराम   से   अपनी   नमाज   खत्म   की   और   दोनों   फिर   अपनी   यात्रा   पर   चल   दिए।  

  थोड़ी   देर   बाद   शागिर्द   को   जोरदार   थप्पड़   मारने   की   आवाज   सुनाई   पड़ी।   उसने   पलटकर   उमर   को   देखा   और   पूछा  -  आपने   अपने   ही   गाल   पर   थप्पड़   क्यों   मारा  ?  उमर   बोले  -  मेरे   गाल   पर   एक   मच्छर   बैठा   था  ,  जिसने   मुझे   काट   लिया।   उसे   मारने   के   लिए   मैंने   चांटा   मारा।   शागिर्द   ने   मजाक   किया  -  जब   शेर   आया  ,  तो   आप   बिना   डरे   नमाज   पढ़ते   रहे   और   जब   आपके   साथ   मैं   भी   हूं  ,  तब   एक   मच्छर   से   आपको   इतनी   परेशानी   हो   गई  ?  उमर   हंसकर   बोले  -  अलग  -  अलग   हालात   में   व्यवहार   भी   बदल   जाता   है।   उस   समय   मैं   खुदा   के   साथ   था   और   इस   समय   मैं   इंसान   के   साथ   हूं।   खुदा   के   साथ   होने   पर   सच्चे   भक्त   को   किसी   बात   की   न   खबर   होती   है   और   न   ही   चिंता।   यह   सुनकर   शागिर्द   अवाक   रह   गया।  
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*यूनानी विचारक डायोजिनीज   घुमक्कड़ स्वभाव के थे। वे अपना ज्यादातर वक्त घूमने-फिरने में बिताया  करते थे। वे सुकरात के शिष्य थे और उनके विचारों से बेहद प्रभावित थे। वे  उन्हीं की तरह लोगों की समस्याओं का समाधान करने की भरपूर कोशिश भी करते  थे। धीरे-धीरे डायोजिनीज की ख्याति भी दूर-दूर तक फैलती जा रही थी। वे अपने  व्यक्तित्व में सुधार के लिए लगातार प्रयासरत रहते थे। कभी फूलों के पास  जाकर उससे बातें करते तो कभी यों ही समुद्र के किनारे शांत मन से आंखें बंद  कर ध्यान में लग जाते और अपने मन को नियंत्रित करने का प्रयास करते थे। एक  दिन वह एक पत्थर की मूर्ति के पास गए और उससे बातें करते रहे। 

  एक युवक वहां से गुजर रहा था। डायोजिनीज जैसी हस्ती को एक पत्थर की मूर्ति  से बातें करते देख वह हैरान रह गया। वह उनके पास जाकर बोला- महानुभाव, आपसे  यह उम्मीद नहीं थी। हम लोग तो आपके व्यक्तित्व से प्रेरणा लेने का प्रयास  करते हैं और आप ऐसी ओछी हरकत कर रहे हैं। एक मामूली पत्थर से बातें करने का  आखिर क्या मतलब है? भला एक पत्थर क्या जवाब देगा? किसी पत्थर से आप शराफत  से बातें करो या बदतमीजी से, वह तो शांत ही रहेगा। युवक की बात सुनकर  डायोजिनीज मुस्करा कर बोले- बिल्कुल सही कहा तुमने कि भला एक पत्थर क्या  जवाब देगा? वह तो शांत ही रहेगा। तो मैं भी इस पत्थर से यही सीखने का  प्रयास कर रहा हूं कि यदि मुझे कोई गालियां दे या अनुचित भाषा में बात करे  तो मुझे इस पत्थर की तरह ही शांत रहना है। हर हाल में शांत बने रहना है। एक  पत्थर से बेहतर यह सीख और कौन दे सकता है। कोई और हो तो मुझे भी बताओ। मैं  उसके पास जाऊंगा। युवक डायोजिनीज की बात सुनकर दंग रह गया और मन ही मन  उनकी साधना के प्रति नतमस्तक हो उठा। 
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*यह   उन   दिनों   की  बात  है  जब  दास  प्रथा  का  चलन  था।  तब  इंसान  को  खुलेआम  खरीदा  -  बेचा  जाता  था।  उनके  बड़े  -  बड़े  बाजार  लगते  थे।  उनके  साथ  जानवरों  जैसा  सलूक  किया  जाता  था।  किसी  देश  में  एक  जागीरदार  के  पास  अनेक  दास  थे  जिनसे  वह  बड़ा  ही  क्रूरतापूर्ण  व्यवहार  करता  था।  न  ही  उन्हें  पेट  भर  खाना  देता  था  ,  न  ही  आराम  करने  देता  था।  ऊपर  से  जब  -  तब  कोड़ों  से  मारता  भी  था।  जागीरदार  ने  दासों  की  देखभाल  के  लिए  एक  व्यक्ति  को  रख  लिया।  

 वह  व्यक्ति  स्वभाव  से  बड़ा  ही  नरम  ,  दयालु  और  मेहनती  था।  वह  गुलामों  से  स्नेहपूर्ण  व्यवहार  करता  था।  वह  उन्हें  समय  पर  खाना  देता  और  आराम  करने  के  पर्याप्त  मौके  भी  उपलब्ध  कराता  था।  एक  दिन  जागीरदार  ने  उस  व्यक्ति  से  कहा  -  जाओ  ,  खेतों  में  गेहूं  बो  कर  आओ।  जब  वह  खेतों  में  बुवाई  करके  लौटा  तो  जागीरदार  ने  उससे  पूछा  -  क्या  ठीक  से  गेहूं  बो  कर  आ  गए  ?  इस  पर  उस  व्यक्ति  ने  कहा  -  जी  हां।  बहुत  अच्छे  ढंग  से  बोया  है।  जौ  की  बड़ी  अच्छी  फसल  आएगी।  इस  पर  जागीरदार  हैरत  में  पड़  गया।  

 कृपया अगली  पोस्ट में पूरा पढ़ें......
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*उसने  उससे  गुस्से  में  कहा  -  क्या  बक  रहे  हो  ?   मुझे  नहीं  पता  था  कि  तू  इतना  बड़ा  बेवकूफ  निकलेगा।  मैंने   तुम्हें  गेहूं  बोने  के  लिए  भेजा  था।  अगर  तुमने  गेहूं  बोए  हैं   तो  जौ  की  फसल  भला  क्यों  आएगी  ?  इस  पर  उस  व्यक्ति  ने  कहा  -  ठीक  कह  रहे  हैं  आप।  जब  मैंने  गेहूं  बोये  हैं  तो  जौ  की  फसल  क्यों  आएगी  ?  आदमी  जो  बोता  है  ,   वही  काटता  है।  जैसे  आप  इन  गुलामों  के  साथ  बेहद  क्रूरतापूर्ण   व्यवहार  कर  रहे  हैं  फिर  भी  आप  चाहते  हैं  कि  आपके  जीवन  में   खुशी  और  समृद्धि  आए।  ऐसा  कैसे  हो  सकता  है  भला।  दूसरों  को  दुख  -   तकलीफ  पहुंचाकर  कोई  भी  कभी  संतुष्ट  नहीं  रह  सकता।  जागीरदार  को   यह  बात  समझ  में  आ  गई।  वह  उस  दिन  से  गुलामों  के  साथ  अच्छा   व्यवहार  करने  लगा।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अफ्रीका में एक भारतीय   कारोबारी परिवार रहता था। वह बहुत अमीर और उदार था। उसके दरवाजे से कोई भी  जरूरतमंद कभी खाली हाथ नहीं जाता था। समय बीतने के साथ उसका व्यवसाय घाटे  में जाने लगा। उस पर काफी कर्ज हो गया। 

 आखिरकार पत्नी के गहने  बेचकर कर्ज चुकाया गया। उस पर से सेठ जी बीमार पड़ गए। बड़ी ही दयनीय  स्थिति हो गई। रही-सही रकम डॉक्टरों की जेब में चली गई। सेठ जी एक-एक पैसे  के लिए परेशान रहने लगे। इतना होने पर भी एक पुराना मुनीम बिना वेतन के  सेवाभाव से कार्य करता रहा। उसी शहर में एक भारतीय ब्राह्माण परिवार भी  रहता था, जिसके पास भारत लौटने के लिए जहाज का किराया तक न था। उसे किसी ने  उस सेठ के बारे में बताया। ब्राह्माण ने सेठ जी के पास पहुंचकर मदद मांगी।  

 सेठ जी धर्मसंकट में पड़ गए। वह समझ नहीं पा रहे थे कि उसकी मदद  कैसे करें। तभी उनकी नजर सामने खड़ी अपनी पत्नी पर पड़ी। वह सोचने लगे कि  उसके सारे जेवर तो कर्ज चुकाने में बिक चुके थे, अब कुछ भी नहीं है।  उन्होंने अपनी पत्नी से कहा, 'तुम जानती हो कि मैं थोड़े दिनों का मेहमान  हूं। मेरे जाने के बाद तुम्हें अपनी नाक की हीरे की लौंग निकालनी ही  पड़ेगी। यदि उसे थोड़ा पहले ही निकाल लो, तो मेरी इच्छा पूरी हो जाएगी और  घर आए मेहमान को खाली हाथ विदा भी न करना पडे़गा।' 

 पत्नी ने बिना किसी आना-कानी के वह लौंग निकालकर दे दी। मुनीम ने उसे बेचकर उस ब्राह्मण के किराये का इंतजाम कर दिया। 
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

शेष फिर कभी.

----------


## Sameerchand

> शेष फिर कभी.


*कमल भाई, आपने  बहुत अच्छी कथाएँ प्रस्तुत की है। पढ़ कर दिल खुश हो गया। 

आपकी कहानियों की अगली किश्त का मुझे इन्तजार रहेगा।मेरी ओर से आपको ++++++++.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*विशेषज्ञ कभी गलत नहीं हो सकते

एकबार, पता नहीं कैसे मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की बेगम का नाम मतदाता सूची से नदारद हो गया। चुनाव नजदीक ही थे और उनकी बेगम वोट डालने को आतुर थीं लेकिन मतदाता सूची में उनका नाम नहीं था। अतः नसरुद्दीन अपनी बेगम को लेकर चुनाव आयुक्त के यहाँ पहुंचे। वहां जाकर पता चला कि उनका सिर्फ नाम ही नदारद नहीं है बल्कि वे मृत घोषित थीं। बेगम गुस्से से तमतमा गयीं क्योंकि नसरुद्दीन सारे मामले को बहुत हल्के में ले रहे थे। वह न तो गुस्से में थे न ही विचलित, जो कि उन्हें होना चाहिए था। आखिर उनकी बेगम को मृत घोषित करने की उनकी हिम्मत कैसे हुयी।

चुनाव आयुक्त के पास पहुंचकर बेगम बोलीं -"यह अच्छी बात नहीं है। मैं जिंदा हूँ! और मतदाता सूची में दर्ज है कि मैं मर गयीं हूं। आखिर यह सब क्या मचा रखा है?"

बेगम को गुस्से में भरा देख नसरुद्दीन बोले - "जरा ठहरो बेगम! तुम एक अधिकारी से कैसे झगड़ सकती हो? वे हमेशा सही होंगे। वे गलत कैसे हो सकते हैं? निश्चित रूप से वे हम लोगों से ज्यादा जानकार हैं। और तुम अनपढ़ महिला होकर एक महान अधिकारी से जबान चला रही हो? यदि उन्होंने लिखा है कि तुम मर गयी हो, तो तुम्हें मर जाना चाहिए।"

"विशेषज्ञ कभी गलत नहीं हो सकते"*

----------


## sangita_sharma

कमल जी बहुत ही अच्छी कहानिया हे आपकी ऐसा ही होता हे हम सफलता की दोड़ में भागते हुए अंधे और बहरे दोनों हो जाते हे की आने वाला पत्थर हमें न दिखाई देता हे नहीं उसकी आवाज़ सुनाई देती हे ​

----------


## Sameerchand

> कमल जी बहुत ही अच्छी कहानिया हे आपकी ऐसा ही होता हे हम सफलता की दोड़ में भागते हुए अंधे और बहरे दोनों हो जाते हे की आने वाला पत्थर हमें न दिखाई देता हे नहीं उसकी आवाज़ सुनाई देती हे ​


*बिलकुल सही कहा सीमा जी आपने........इस अंधी दौर में न हम केवल अपनों को बल्कि अपने आप को भी भूलते जा रहे हैं....*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कुछ भी व्यर्थ नहीं करना चाहिए

राजा उदयन की रानी ने बौद्ध संघ को 500 चादरें दान कीं। आयुष्मान आनंद नामक भिक्षुक उन चादरों को ले जाने के लिए महल में आया। राजा ने उनका स्वागत किया और उनके वाहन पर चादरों को लदवाने का प्रबंध किया। 

जब आनंद वहां से प्रस्थान करने लगे, तब राजा ने जिज्ञासा को शांत करने के लिए उनसे पूछा - "इतनी सारी चादरों का आप क्या करेंगे?" 

आनंद ने उत्तर दिया - "जिन शिष्यों के वस्त्र फट गए हैं, इन चादरों से उनके लिए वस्त्र बनवा दिए जायेंगे।"

प्रश्नोत्तर सत्र थोड़ी देर और जारी रहा। राजा उदयन प्रश्न पूछते रहे और आनंद जवाब देते रहे।

राजा उदयन ने फिर पूछा - "शिष्यों के पुराने वस्त्रों का क्या होगा?"

"हम उनसे बैठने की चटाई बना लेगें।"

"और पुरानी चटाईयों का क्या करेंगे?"

"हम उन्हें अलग-अलग करके उनसे तकियों के कवर बना लेंगे।"

"पुराने तकियों के कवर का क्या करेंगे?"

"हम उनका पोछा बना लेंगे जो सफाई के काम आयेगा या उनको गद्दा भरने के काम में लायेंगे।"

"पुराने पोछों और गद्दों का क्या करेंगे?"

"हम उनका चूर्ण बनाकर लुगदी बना लेंगे जो दीवारों की चुनाई के काम आएगा।"

राजा उदयन बौद्ध संघों के वित्तीय प्रबंधन से पूरी तरह संतुष्ट हो गए और उन्होंने अपने राज्य में ऐसी ही वित्तीय प्रणाली को लागू करने का सबक सीखा। उन्होंने घोषणा की कि जहाँ तक संभव हो, कोई भी चीज व्यर्थ न की जाये और उसका किसी अन्य उद्देश्य के लिए प्रयोग किया जाए।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*लड़ाई - झगड़ा

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन और उनकी बेगम के मध्य किसी बात को लेकर झगड़ा हो गया। पूरे मुहल्ले को उनके झगड़े का शोरगुल सुनायी दे रहा था। अंत में बेगम को इतना गुस्सा आया कि वह बोरिया-बिस्तर लेकर अपनी सहेली के पास रहने चली गयीं। 

सहेली उस दिन बहुत व्यस्त थी क्योंकि उसके घर में भोज का आयोजन था। इसलिए मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के विरोध में बेगम की दास्तान सुनने का उसके पास वक्त नहीं था। इसके बजाए वह उसे नसरुद्दीन के पास वापस जाने के लिए मनाने लग गयी।

नसरुद्दीन को सहेली के घर पर बुलवाया गया। उन दोनों को सुलह करने के लिए एक कमरे में अकेला छोड़ दिया गया। थोड़ी - थोड़ी देर के बाद एक नौकर आकर उन्हें खाने-पीने की स्वादिष्ट चीजें दे जाता। दोनों मियां-बीवी काफी देर तक खाते-पीते और झगड़ते रहे। उनके पड़ोसी भी वहां आ गए और दोनों को शांत हो जाने के लिए मनाते रहे। अंततः बेगम मुस्करायीं और घर जाने के लिए राजी हो गयीं। सारे गाँव ने राहत की सांस ली। इस दौरान खाना - पीना जारी रहा। नसरुद्दीन और उनकी बेगम ने भरपेट खाना खाया।

देर रात, भोजन के बाद जब वे दोनों अपने घर की ओर लौट रहे थे, तब नसरुद्दीन बोले - "बेगम! हम लोगों को प्रायः लड़ते रहना चाहिए। क्योंकि यह हमारे पेट के लिए अच्छा है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बिना डगमगाये हुए दान देना - कर्ण और पुजारी

कर्ण एक उदार चरित्र राजा थे। उन्होंने कभी भी दान मांगने वाले व्यक्ति को अपने द्वार से खाली हाथ नहीं भेजा। अपने इसी गुण के कारण वे दानवीर कर्ण कहलाए। 

एक बार दानवीर कर्ण स्नान की तैयारी कर रहे थे। स्नान के पूर्व की तैयारियाँ की जा रही थीं। विभिन्न धातुओं के कपों में तेल, उबटन, साबुन, हर्बल पाउडर तथा लेप आदि रखे हुये थे। कर्ण एक - एक करके अपने बांये हाथ से कप को उठाकर दाहिने हाथ में सामग्री लेकर उसे शरीर के विभिन्न अंगों में लगा रहे थे। उनके शरीर पर बहुत कम कपड़े थे।

उसी समय एक तेजस्वी पुजारी उनके सम्मुख आ खड़ा हुआ और उसने भिक्षा मांगने की मुद्रा में अपनी दाहिनी हथेली कर्ण की ओर बढ़ा दी। मांगने में कुछ गलत नहीं होता। मांगना बच्चों की प्रवृति है। बच्चे मांगते हैं, नौजवान छीनते हैं, वयस्क साझा करते हैं एवं बुजुर्ग देते हैं। मांगने, साझा करने और देने में कुछ भी गलत नहीं है। लेकिन छीनने में समस्या है। छीनना युवा उमंग है। छीनना अभिमान है। छीनना अवज्ञा है। मांगो, साझा करो और दो, परंतु छीनो मत। 

इस प्रकार, अपनी आवश्यकता की पूर्ति के लिए मांगना सदाचार और नैतिक दृष्टि से उचित है। जिस समय पुजारी ने कर्ण की ओर हथेली फैलाकर कुछ मांगा, कर्ण के बायें हाथ में उस समय नारियल के तेल से भरा एक स्वर्ण कप था। कर्ण ने तत्काल वह स्वर्ण कप तेल समेत अपने बांये हाथ से उस पुजारी के दांये हाथ में रख दिया।

स्वर्ण कप प्राप्त कर वह पुजारी बहुत खुश हुआ। मुस्कराते हुए उसने कर्ण को धन्यवाद दिया। वहाँ से जाने के पूर्व पुजारी ने कर्ण से पूछा - "हे दानवीर! क्या मैं आपसे एक प्रश्न पूछ सकता हूं?" कर्ण ने उत्तर दिया - "जी हां, आप पूछ सकते हैं।"

पुजारी ने कहा - "जब भी हम किसी को कुछ दान देना चाहते हैं, तो अच्छा यही होता है कि हम दांये हाथ से दान दें और दायें हाथ से ही लें। श्रीमान, मुझे आशा है कि आपको यह बात पता होगी? तब आपने अपने बांये हाथ से यह कप मुझे क्यों दिया?" 

कर्ण ने मुस्कराते हुए उत्तर दिया - "श्रीमान, आप सत्य कह रहे हैं कि हमेशा दांये हाथ से ही दान करना चाहिए। उस समय वह स्वर्ण कप मेरे बांये हाथ में था। बिना एक भी पल गवाए जो कुछ भी मेरे हाथ में था, मैंने आपको दे दिया। यदि मैं इस स्वर्ण कप को बांये हाथ से दांये हाथ में लेता तो उस थोड़े से समय अंतराल में मेरे मन में यह प्रश्न उठ सकता था कि मैं गरीब पुजारी को स्वर्ण कप क्यों दान में दे रहा हूं! मैं क्यों न चांदी का कप दान में दूं! या सिर्फ आटा या अनाज दान देना ही पर्याप्त होगा! मेरे मन में सभी तरह ही डगमगाहट पैदा हो सकती थी। डगमगाना मन की प्रकृति है। डगमगाने वाला मन मनुष्य का शत्रु हो सकता है। स्थिर मन ही मनुष्य का मित्र होता है। हमारा मस्तिष्क कीचड़ भी हो सकता है और शानदार भी हो सकता है। इसलिए, हे बुद्धिमान सज्जन, मैं नहीं चाहता था कि स्वर्ण कप दान देने के पूर्व मेरे मन में जरा सी भी शंका जन्म ले अतः मैंने तत्काल आपको वह कप दान में दे दिया। कृपया मेरा दान स्वीकार करें और अपना आशीर्वाद दें।"

पुजारी ने कहा - "भगवान आपका भला करे!" और वह पुजारी प्रसन्नतापूर्वक स्वर्ण कप और स्वर्णिम विचार को लेकर वहां से चला गया।   
बिना डगमगाये हुए दान दें। सर्वश्रेष्ठ वस्तु दान दें। 
निरंतर दान देते रहें। दान देना ही उपासना है।*

----------


## Badtameez

> *कुछ भी व्यर्थ नहीं करना चाहिए
> 
> राजा उदयन की रानी ने बौद्ध संघ को 500 चादरें दान कीं। आयुष्मान आनंद नामक भिक्षुक उन चादरों को ले जाने के लिए महल में आया। राजा ने उनका स्वागत किया और उनके वाहन पर चादरों को लदवाने का प्रबंध किया। 
> 
> जब आनंद वहां से प्रस्थान करने लगे, तब राजा ने जिज्ञासा को शांत करने के लिए उनसे पूछा - "इतनी सारी चादरों का आप क्या करेंगे?" 
> 
> आनंद ने उत्तर दिया - "जिन शिष्यों के वस्त्र फट गए हैं, इन चादरों से उनके लिए वस्त्र बनवा दिए जायेंगे।"
> 
> प्रश्नोत्तर सत्र थोड़ी देर और जारी रहा। राजा उदयन प्रश्न पूछते रहे और आनंद जवाब देते रहे।
> ...


हर वस्तु का अपना अलग-अलग महत्व और उपयोगिता है जिसका कि प्रयोग भरपूर मात्रा में करना चाहिए। किसी वस्तु को तभी फेंकना चाहिए जब वह वस्तु बिल्कुल भी किसी काम का न रह जाय।

----------


## Sameerchand

*कोई भी बात गलत नहीं, बस अधूरी

**एक सूफी संत अपने सहयोगी के साथ एक शहर में शिक्षा प्रदान करने पहुंचे। जल्द ही उनका एक अनुयायी उनके पास आया और बोला - "हे महात्मा, इस शहर में सिवाए बेवकूफों के और कोई नहीं रहता। यहाँ के निवासी इतने जिद्दी और बेवकूफ हैं कि आप एक भी व्यक्ति के विचार नहीं बदल सकते।"

**संत ने उत्तर दिया - "आप सही कह रहे हैं।"

**इसके ठीक बाद एक और व्यक्ति वहां आया और प्रसन्नतापूर्वक बोला - "हे महात्मा, आप एक भाग्यशाली शहर में हैं। यहां के लोग सच्ची शिक्षा चाहते हैं और वे आपके वचनों पर न्यौछावर हो जायेंगे।"

**संत ने मुस्कराते हुए उत्तर दिया - "आप सही कह रहे हैं।"

**संत की बात सुनकर उनका सहयोगी बोला - "हे महात्मा, आपने पहले व्यक्ति से कहा कि वह सही कह रहा है। और दूसरा व्यक्ति जो उसके ठीक विपरीत बात बोल रहा था, उसे भी आपने कहा कि वह सही बोल रहा है। आखिर यह कैसे संभव है कि काला रंग सफेद हो जाये।"

**संत ने उत्तर दिया - "हर व्यक्ति अपनी इच्छा के अनुसार इस संसार को देखता है। मैं उन दोनों की बात का क्यों खंडन करूं? एक व्यक्ति अच्छी बात देख रहा है, दूसरा बुरी। क्या तुम यह कहोगे कि उनमें से एक गलत समझ रहा है। क्या हर जगह अच्छे और बुरे लोग नहीं होते? इन दोनों में से किसी ने भी गलत बात नहीं कही, बस अधूरी बात कही।"**
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*परीक्षण का जोखिम उठाने का साहस

**एक राजा के दरबार में एक महत्त्वपूर्ण पद रिक्त था। इस पद के लिए वह योग्य उम्मीदवार की तलाश में था। उसके दरबार में बहुत से बुद्धिमान और शक्तिशाली उम्मीदवार मौजूद थे।

**राजा ने उनसे कहा - "मेरे बुद्धिमान साथियों! मेरे समक्ष एक समस्या है और मैं यह देखना चाहता हूं कि तुम लोगों में से कौन इसे सुलझा पाता है।"**इसके उपरांत वह सभी लोगों को लेकर एक विशाल दरवाज़े के पास पहुंचा। इतना बड़ा दरवाज़ा उनमें से किसी ने नहीं देखा था। राजा बोला - "यह मेरे राज्य का सबसे बड़ा और भारी दरवाज़ा है। तुममें से कौन इसे खोल सकता है?"

**कुछ दरबारियों ने इंकार की मुद्रा में तुरंत अपने सिर हिला दिए। कुछ अन्य बुद्धिमान दरबारियों ने नजदीकी से दरवाज़े को देखा ओर अपनी असमर्थता जाहिर की।

**बुद्धिमान दरबारियों को इंकार करते देख बाकी सभी दरबारी भी इस बात पर सहमत हो गए कि यह बहुत बड़ी समस्या है और इसका सुलझना असंभव है।

**केवल एक दरबारी उस दरवाज़े के पास तक गया। उसने अपनी आँखों और अंगुलियों से दरवाज़े का परीक्षण किया तथा उसे हिलाने की कोशिश की। अंततः काफी ताकत लगाकर उसने दरवाज़े को खींचा और दरवाज़ा खुल गया। हालाकि दरवाज़ा अधखुला ही रह गया था परंतु इसे बंद करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ी क्योंकि उसके साहस की परीक्षा हो चुकी थी।**राजा ने कहा - "तुम ही दरबार में उस महत्त्वपूर्ण पद पर बैठने के योग्य हो क्योंकि तुमने सिर्फ देखकर और सुनकर ही विश्वास नहीं कर लिया। तुमने कार्य को संपन्न करने के लिए अपनी ताकत का प्रयोग किया और परीक्षण का जोखिम उठाया।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मृत्यु का भय

**खाने का शौकीन एक राजा खा खाकर इतना मोटा हो गया कि उसका चलना फिरना दूभर हो गया . उसने कई डॉक्टरों से अपने मोटापे का इलाज करवाया मगर इलाज का कुछ असर नहीं हुआ क्योंकि राजा खाना छोड़ नहीं सकता था.

**जो डॉक्टर उसे कम खाने या नहीं खाने की सलाह देते , उन्हें वह प्राण दण्ड दे देता.

**राजा ने अंततः अपने मोटापे के इलाज के लिए बड़े इनाम की घोषणा की . परंतु प्राणदण्ड के भय के कारण कोई डॉक्टर आया ही नहीं.

**एक दिन एक भविष्यवक्ता राज दरबार में आया और उसने भविष्यवाणी की कि अब राजा का कोई इलाज नहीं हो सकता . क्योंकि राजा के दिन गिने चुने हैं . राजा अब सिर्फ एक महीने का मेहमान है . आज से ठीक एक महीने के बाद राजा की मृत्यु हो जाएगी . और इस बीच यदि राजा ने आईना देख लिया तो उसकी मृत्यु की तिथि और पहले खिसक आएगी.

**राजा घबरा गया . उसने ज्योतिषी को कैद कर लिया और कहा कि यदि उसकी भविष्यवाणी सच नहीं हुई तो एक महीने बाद राजा नहीं , वह ज्योतिषी मरेगा .**राजा रोज दिन गिनने लगा . दरअसल वह घंटा मिनट और सेकंड गिनने लगा . एक महीना उसे एकदम पास और प्रत्यक्ष दिख रहा था . सामने मौत दिख रही थी . उसकी भूख - प्यास मिट गई थी.

**रोते गाते एक महीना बीत गया . राजा को कुछ नहीं हुआ . राजा ने ज्योतिषी को बुलवा भेजा और व्यंग्य से कहा - महीना बीत गया और मैं जिंदा हूँ . तुम्हारी भविष्यवाणी गलत निकली . तुम्हें फांसी पर लटकाया जाने का हुक्म दिया जाता है.

**उस भविष्यवक्ता ने कहा - पहली बात तो यह कि मैं भविष्यवक्ता नहीं हूँ . दूसरी बात यह कि मैं पेशे से डाक्टर हूँ . तीसरी बात यह कि आपने पिछले तीस दिनों से आईना नहीं देखा होगा , तो जरा देखें.

**राजा ने तुरंत आईना मंगा कर देखा . राजा का मुंह खुला रह गया . उसका मोटापा जाता रहा था . पिछले तीस दिनों से मृत्यु भय से उसने कुछ खाया पीया जो नहीं था!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सही कीमत

**एक गरीब आदमी को राह चलते एक चमकीला पत्थर मिला . वास्तव में वह चमकीला पत्थर बिना तराशा हीरा था . इसकी कीमत वह गरीब आदमी जानता नहीं था . संयोग से उसी वक्त एक जौहरी उधर से गुजर रहा था . उसने वह चमकीला पत्थर गरीब के हाथ में देखा तो उसने वह हीरा उससे सौ रुपए में खरीदना चाहा . जौहरी की पारखी नजरों ने उसकी सही कीमत पहचान ली थी.

**उस गरीब को थोड़ा संदेह हुआ कि जौहरी इस पत्थर की इतनी कीमत क्यों दे रहा है . तो उसने उस पत्थर को सौ रुपए में बेचने से इंकार कर दिया . उसने जौहरी से कहा कि वो इसके पांच सौ लेगा.

**जौहरी ने गरीब से कहा कि मूर्ख , इस सड़े पत्थर के पांच सौ कौन देगा . चल चार सौ में दे दे.

**गरीब ने सोचा कि चलो ये भी फायदे का सौदा है , तो उसने हामी भर दी.

**परंतु जब जौहरी ने अपनी जेब टटोली तो उसमें सिर्फ तीन सौ निकले . जौहरी ने गरीब से कहा कि वो इंतजार करे , जल्दी ही मैं बाकी रुपये लेकर लौटता हूं.

**और जब जौहरी पूरे पैसे लेकर वापस आया तो उसने देखा कि गरीब के हाथ में चमकीले पत्थर की जगह रुपए थे . जौहरी ने गरीब से पूछा कि माजरा क्या है.

**गरीब ने जौहरी को बताया कि उस पत्थर की सही कीमत तुम लगा ही नहीं रहे थे . उसकी असली कीमत तो उस दूसरे जौहरी ने लगाई , और मुझे पूरे हजार रुपए दिए!

**इस पर वह जौहरी झल्लाया और बोला - मूर्ख ! उस पत्थर की असली कीमत लाख रूपए थी . तुम्हें तो वो हजार रुपए में मूर्ख बना गया!

**मूर्ख तो तुम बन गए - गरीब आगे बोला - तुम तो मुझे चार सौ रुपल्ली में मूर्ख बनाने चले थे कि नहीं ? और मैंने तुम्हें मूर्ख बना दिया.*

----------


## Sameerchand

> हर वस्तु का अपना अलग-अलग महत्व और उपयोगिता है जिसका कि प्रयोग भरपूर मात्रा में करना चाहिए। किसी वस्तु को तभी फेंकना चाहिए जब वह वस्तु बिल्कुल भी किसी काम का न रह जाय।


*जी बिलकुल. आपका कहना शत प्रतिशत सही हैं.......*

----------


## Sameerchand

*लकीर छोटी या बड़ी

**कक्षा में गुरूजी ने एक लकीर खींची और प्रश्न पूछा कि इस लकीर को छोटा कैसे किया जा सकता है .

**अधिकांश बच्चों ने कहा कि किसी एक तरफ से लकीर को मिटाकर .

**परंतु एक बच्चा खड़ा हुआ , उसने गुरुजी के हाथ से कलम ली और उस लकीर के ऊपर एक बड़ी लकीर खींच दी . फिर गुरूजी से मुखातिब होकर बोला - लीजिए गुरुजी , यह लकीर मैंने छोटी कर दी . इस बड़ी लकीर के सामने यह छोटी है . और यदि आप कहें तो मैं बड़ी भी बना सकता हूँ !

**"अपनी लकीर आप स्वयं के कृत्य से बड़ा बनाएं , न कि दूसरों की लकीरें छोटी कर !"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बादामी दिमाग

**पहले मेरी मां मुझे रोज सुबह नाश्ते में पांच बादाम देती थी और कहती थी कि इससे दिमाग सुधरेगा . बाद में मेरी बीवी भी नाश्ते में पांच बादाम देती रही .

**परंतु मेरे पिता अकसर मुझे बादाम खाते देखते और मुझसे कहते - बादाम खाने से दिमाग तेज नहीं होता .

**मैंने उनके इस वाक्य को सैकड़ों मर्तबा सुना था . मगर फिर भी मैं इंतजार करता . उनके आगे के वाक्य का . आगे वे कहते -*

*"दिमाग सुधरता है जीवन के थपेड़े खाने से !"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*दुनिया एक सराय है

**एक सूफी संत राजा के दरबार में आए और राजा से बोले - मुझे इस सराय में सोने के लिए थोड़ी सी जगह चाहिए.

**राजा ने अप्रसन्नता से कहा - यह सराय नहीं है , यह राजमहल है!

**संत ने राजा से पूछा - तुमसे पहले यहाँ कौन रहता था?

**राजा ने कहा - मेरे पिता.

**संत ने फिर पूछा - और उससे पहले?

**राजा ने फिर तनिक अप्रसन्नता से बताया - मेरे पितामह.

**तो , जब लोग यहाँ आते जाते रहते हैं , फिर भी तुम कहते हो यह सराय नहीं है ! संत ने राजा से प्रश्न किया.

**हर कोई सराय में रहता है ! कोई उसे प्रासाद कहता है , कोई होम , स्वीट होम.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सोचने के लिए एक दिन दे दो

**मैंने अपने मित्र प्रभात के साथ शर्त लगाया कि मैच में पाकिस्तान नहीं, इंडिया जीतेगा. और जब मैं अपने मित्र से शर्त हार गया तो मैंने अपने मित्र को कहा कि वो शर्त जीतने के उपलक्ष्य में मुझसे कुछ मांग ले .**प्रभात ने मुझसे कहा कि अभी तो कुछ सूझ नहीं रहा है , अतः सोचने के लिए मैं उसे एक दिन का समय दे.

मैंने कहा - दिया, खुशी खुशी दिया.

दूसरे दिन प्रभात मेरे पास पहुँचा और और मुझसे एक नया कीमती मोबाईल शर्त जीतने के नाम पर मांगने लगा.**परंतु मैंने स्पष्ट किया- मैंने तुम्हें शर्त जीतने पर मुझसे कुछ मांगने को कहा था. तो तुमने एक दिन सोचने के लिए मांगा था. तो वो मैंने तुम्हें दे दिया था. दिया था कि नहीं ?*

----------


## Sameerchand

*संसार का सबसे दुःखी इंसान

**राजा का दरबार लगा हुआ था। उस दिन दरबार मे चर्चा का विषय था कि इस संसार में सबसे दुःखी इंसान कौन है?

**सभी दरबारियों ने अपनी-अपनी राय रखी। सभी दरबारियों में आपस में मतभेद था। अंततः वे सभी इस नतीजे पर पहुंचे कि यदि कोई गरीब और बीमार हैं तो वह सबसे ज्यादा दुःखी है।

**इस नतीजे से राजा संतुष्ट नहीं हुए। उन्होंने अपने सबसे समझदार दरबारी चतुरनाथ की ओर देखा, जिसने सारी बहस चुपचाप सुनी थी। राजा ने चतुरनाथ से पूछा - "तुम्हारी इस बारे में क्या राय है?"

**चतुरनाथ ने उत्तर दिया - "हे महाराज! मेरी इस बारे में विनम्र राय यह है कि जो व्यक्ति ईर्ष्यालु और द्वेषी है, वह हमेशा दुःखी रहता है। वह दूसरा को अच्छा कार्य करते हुए देखकर दुःखी होता है। उसका चित्त कभी शांत नहीं रहता। वह हमेशा शंकालु रहता है। वह दूसरों का भला होते देख नफरत से भर जाता है। ऐसा इंसान ही संसार में सबसे ज्यादा दुःखी होता है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*गुरू की जरूरत

**गुरूकुल में आये एक आगंतुक ने वहां रहने वाले एक अंतःवासी से पूछा - "तुम्हें गुरू की जरूरत क्यों है?"

**अंतःवासी ने उत्तर दिया - "जिस तरह पानी को गर्म करने के लिए पानी और आग के मध्य एक बर्तन का होना जरूरी है। उसी तरह हमारे जीवन में गुरू की जरूरत है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अवज्ञा परीक्षण

**गुरु बारी बारी से अपने शिष्यों को दीक्षा दे रहे थे. प्रत्येक शिष्य के कान में वे गुरु मंत्र फूंकते और उन्हें बताते कि इस मंत्र का ताउम्र पाठ करते रहें और इसे किसी को न बताएं.**एक शिष्य को जब गुरु ने गुरुमंत्र फूंका और यही निर्देश दिए तो शिष्य ने गुरु से प्रतिप्रश्न किया – “गुरूदेव, आपने कहा है कि इस मंत्र को किसी को न बताऊं. तो मेरे ऐसा करने से क्या हो जाएगा?”

**गुरु ने कहा – “होगा तो कुछ नहीं, गुरु मंत्र अप्रभावशाली हो जाएगा और तुम्हारी दीक्षा खत्म हो जाएगी.”

**वह शिष्य तत्क्षण उठा और सीधे बीच बाजार में पहुँच गया. वहाँ उसने लोगों की भीड़ एकत्र की और उस गुरु मंत्र को सबको बता दिया.

**गुरु के पास जब यह वाकया पहुँचा और जब कुछ शिष्यों ने इस कांड पर कार्यवाही करने की बात कही तो गुरु ने कहा – “कुछ करने की जरूरत नहीं है. उसका यह कृत्य ही अपने आप में यह कहता है कि वह भी अपने स्वयं के विचारों के लिहाज से गुरु है.”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अंधा कानून

**चार मित्रों का रूई का साझा कारोबार था. उनके पास एक भंडार गृह था जिसमें रूई की गांठें रखी रहती थीं. भंडार गृह में रुई की गाठों को चूहे कुतरते थे जिससे उन्हें अच्छा खासा नुकसान सहना पड़ता था. चारों मित्रों ने सोचविचार कर एक बिल्ली पाल ली. बिल्ली की वजह से चूहों की समस्या से निजात मिल गई. जल्द ही बिल्ली चारों मित्रों की चहेती बन गई. चारों ने एक दिन मजाक में यह करार कर लिया कि बिल्ली की चारों टांगे वे आपस में बांट लेते हैं. और ऐसा सोच कर हर एक ने उस बिल्ली की चारों टांगों में अपने अपने पसंद से सोने के घुंघरू बाँध दिए. बिल्ली अपने पैरों के घुंघरू से आवाज निकालते इधर उधर उछलकूद मचाती रहती.

**एक दिन बिल्ली के एक पैर में चोट लग गई और वह लंगड़ाने लगी. जिस मित्र के हिस्से की टाँग थी, उसने उस पैर में पट्टी बाँध दी ताकि बिल्ली जल्द ठीक हो सके. बिल्ली के उछल कूद से पट्टी जल्द ही ढीली हो गई और उसका एक सिरा खुल गया और जमीन में लपटने लगा.

**संयोग वश एक शाम जब चारों मित्र भंडार में आरती कर रहे थे तो बिल्ली ने ऊपर से से छलांग लगाई. बिल्ली के पैर में बंधी पट्टी का खुला सिरा जलते दीपक की लौ पर पड़ा और उसमें आग लग गई. इस कारण से वहीं पर रखे रूई की गांठ में भी आग लग गई. इससे बिल्ली घबरा गई और उछल कूद मचाने लगी. देखते ही देखते पूरा रूई का गोदाम खाक में बदल गया.

**अब मित्रों ने बिल्ली को लेकर आपस में एक दूसरे को भला बुरा कहना शुरू कर दिया. बात यहाँ तक आ गई कि लंगड़ी टाँग का मालिक बाकी के तीन मित्रों को हर्जाना दे क्योंकि उस टाँग की पट्टी के कारण ही आग लगी.

**बात बढ़ती गई और न्यायाधीश के सामने निराकरण के लिए पहुँची. न्यायाधीश ने दोनों पक्षों की बातचीत सुनी और निर्णय दिया – “यह सच है कि बिल्ली के लंगड़े पैर में बंधी पट्टी में आग लगी थी परंतु बिल्ली ने इस आग को फैलाने में अपने बाकी तीन अच्छे पैरों का प्रयोग किया अतः इन अच्छे पैरों के मालिक लंगड़े पैर के मालिक को हर्जाना दें.”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*देश के लिए बलिदान

**भगत सिंह को पढ़ने लिखने में भी रूचि थी (भगत सिंह का लिखा "मैं नास्तिक क्यों हूँ" आपको कभी मौका मिले तो जरुर पढ़े.). वे जितना स्वतंत्रता संग्राम और क्रांतिकारियों के बारे में पढ़ते, इस संग्राम में सक्रिय रूप से जुड़ने की उनकी इच्छा उतनी ही बलवती होती जाती. उन्होंने रिवोल्यूशनरी पार्टी में शामिल होने के लिए शचीन्द्रनाथ सान्याल को पत्र लिखा. रिवोल्यूशनरी पार्टी में शामिल होने की एक शर्त यह भी थी – पार्टी के बुलावे पर बिना किसी देरी किए तुंरत ही घर परिवार छोड़कर स्वतंत्रता आंदोलन में भाग लेना होगा.

**इस बीच भगत सिंह की दादी की इच्छा-स्वरूप उनकी शादी तय कर दी गई. शादी की तारीख करीब आ गई. उसी दौरान, शादी के कुछ दिन पहले रिवोल्यूशनरी पार्टी से बुलावा आ गया. भगत सिंह ने चुपचाप बिना किसी को बताए घर छोड़ दिया और पार्टी कार्यालय लाहौर चले गए.

**परंतु घर छोड़ने से पहले उन्होंने एक पत्र लिखा. पत्र में उन्होंने लिखा था “मेरे जीवन का उद्देश्य है भारत की स्वतंत्रता के लिए मर मिटना. मेरे उपनयन संस्कार के समय मुझसे मन में कोई शपथ लेने को कहा गया था. मैंने शपथ ली थी कि मैं देश के लिए अपना जीवन बलिदान कर दूंगा. अब समय आ गया है और मैं देश की सेवा के लिए जा रहा हूं.”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*दुनिया का विनाश

**एक बौद्धलामा "दुनिया का विनाश" विषय पर एक व्याख्यान देने वाले थे। उनके इस व्याख्यान का बहुत प्रचार-प्रसार किया गया, जिसके परिणामस्वरूप बहुत बड़ी संख्या में लोगों की भीड़ उन्हें सुनने के लिए मठ में एकत्र हो गयी।

**लामाजी का व्याख्यान एक मिनट से कम समय में समाप्त हो गया।

**उन्होंने अपने व्याख्यान में कहा - "ये सारी चीजें मानवजाति का विनाश कर देंगी - अनुकंपा के बिना राजनीति, काम के बिना दौलत, मौन के बिना शिक्षा, निडरता के बिना धर्म और जागरूकता के बिना उपासना।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*खानपान पर नियंत्रण रखो

**एक सेठ था। उसे कई दिनों से बहुत खांसी आ रही थी लेकिन उसे खट्टी चीजें - खट्टा दही, खट्टा मट्ठा, अचार आदि खाने की बुरी आदत थी। वह खांसी के उपचार के लिए कई वैद्यों के पास गया। सभी ने उसे खट्टी चीजें न खाने की सलाह दी ताकि उनकी दवाऐं कुछ असर दिखा सकें परंतु सब व्यर्थ।

**अंत में वह एक बुजुर्ग वैद्य के पास गया जिसने उस सेठ को अपनी दवाओं के साथ कोई भी मनचाही चीज खाने की अनुमति दे दी। वैद्य ने उसे दवाऐं दी और सेठ अपनी आदत के अनुसार खट्टी चीजें खाता रहा। कुछ दिनों बाद जब वह वैद्य के पास पहुंचा तो वैद्य ने उसका हालचाल पूछा। उसने कहा - "खांसी में और बढ़ोत्तरी तो नहीं हुई परंतु कुछ खास फायदा भी नहीं हुआ।"

**वैद्य ने उससे कहा - "तुम मेरी दवाओं के साथ - साथ खट्टी चीजें खाते रहो। इससे तुम्हें तीन फायदे होंगे।"

**सेठ ने व्यग्रता से पूछा - "कौन से तीन फायदे?"

**वैद्य ने उत्तर दिया - "पहला यह कि तुम्हारे घर में कभी चोर नहीं आयेंगे। दूसरा यह कि तुम्हें कुत्ता नहीं काटेगा। तीसरा यह कि तुम बूढ़े नहीं होगे।"

**सेठ ने फिर पूछा - "ये सब तो अच्छी बात है परंतु इनका खट्टी चीजों से क्या संबंध?"

**वैद्य ने उत्तर दिया - "यदि तुम खट्टी चीजें खाते रहोगे तो तुम्हारी खांसी कभी ठीक नहीं होगी। तुम दिन-रात खांसते रहोगे तो चोर तुम्हारे घर कैसे आयेंगे? और खांसी से तुम इतने कमजोर हो जाओगे कि बिना छड़ी की सहायता के तुम चल भी नहीं सकोगे। तुम्हारे हाथ में छड़ी देखकर कुत्ते तुम्हारे पास नहीं फटकेंगे। कमजोरी के चलते भरी जवानी में ही मर जाओगे इसलिए तुम बूढ़े ही नहीं होगे।"

**"जो व्यक्ति अपने खान-पान को लेकर लापरवाह है,* *वह कभी भी बीमारियों से मुक्त नहीं हो सकता।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*रायफल की खेती

**भगत सिंह का पूरा परिवार क्रांतिकारी था. उनके पितामह, पिता व चाचा सभी ने स्वतंत्रता आंदोलन में बढ़ चढ़ कर हिस्सा लिया था.

**एक बार उनके पिता कृशन सिंह अपने मित्र नंद किशोर मेहता को अपना आम का बग़ीचा दिखाने ले गए. बगीचे में भगत सिंह अकेले काम कर रहे थे. मित्र ने सामान्य उत्सुकतावश पूछा कि बेटे तुम यहाँ अकेले क्या कर रहे हो.

**भगत सिंह ने उत्तर दिया – रायफल की खेती करने के लिए बीज बो रहा हूं.

**मित्र को आश्चर्य हुआ. उन्होंने प्रश्न किया – रायफल की खेती?

**हाँ, ताकि मैं अपने देश को फिरंगियों से मुक्त करवा सकूं – भगत सिंह ने उत्तर दिया.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*दो खरगोशों का पीछा करना

**एक शिष्य, जो अपने समय के सुप्रसिद्ध गुरूजी से धनुर्विद्या सीख रहा था, उनके समक्ष एक प्रश्न लेकर गया - मैं धनुर्विद्या की कला में और पारंगत होना चाहता हूं। मैं चाहता हूं कि आपसे धनुर्विद्या सीखने के अलावा मैं दूसरे गुरूजी के पास भी धनुर्विद्या सीखने जाऊं ताकि मैं कुछ और गुर सीख सकूं। इस बारे में आपका क्या विचार है।"

**गुरूजी ने उत्तर दिया - "वह शिकारी जो एकबार में दो खरगोशों का पीछा करता है, उसके हाथ एक भी खरगोश नहीं लगता।"*

----------


## sangita_sharma

बहुत ही बढ़िया 
यथा नाम तथा गुण को चरितार्थ करता हुआ सूत्र हे ये

----------


## Sameerchand

*उधारी

**एक शाम नसरूद्दीन अपने घर के बरामदे में बड़ी चिंतित मुद्रा में घूम रहा था. बार बार पसीना पोंछे जा रहा था. उसकी पत्नी से आखिर रहा नहीं गया तो पूछा – “क्या बात है, बहुत चिंतित लग रहे हो?”

**“मैंने इब्राहीम से सौ दीनार उधार लिया था. आज शाम को यह उधारी चुकानी थी. मेरे पास आज यह उधारी चुकाने को पैसा नहीं है”

**“इब्राहीम तो बहुत ही भला आदमी है. उससे जाकर बोल क्यों नहीं देते कि आज उधारी नहीं चुका पाओगे. वो भला आदमी जरूर मान जाएगा.”

**“तुम ठीक कहती हो.” यह कहकर नसरूद्दीन इब्राहीम के पास चला गया.

**जब नसरूद्दीन वापस आया तो उसकी बीवी ने पूछा – “क्या हुआ?”

**“हुआ तो कुछ खास नहीं, मगर जब मैंने उसे अपनी परेशानी बताई तो अब वो अपने बरामदे में टहल रहा है और पसीना पोंछे जा रहा है.” नसरूद्दीन ने बताया.*

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत ही बढ़िया 
> यथा नाम तथा गुण को चरितार्थ करता हुआ सूत्र हे ये



*प्रिय मित्र सीमा जी, आपका इस सूत्र पर आकर प्रोत्साहित करना काबिले तारीफ है मित्र. आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त की, इस के लिए आपको हार्दिक धन्यवाद.  आगे भी आप ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा. मित्र, आपका सहयोग इस सूत्र में अपेक्षित हैं.
*

----------


## satyendra85

एक बार एक व्यक्ति अपनी पत्निमको,लेने के लिए ससुराल जाने की तय्यारी कर  रहा था ! वह व्यक्ति अनपढ़ था और खेती का कम करता था ! उस व्यक्ति की ससुराल  शहर में थी तथा शिक्सित परिवार में थी ! जब वह ससुराल जाने लगा तो उसकी  माँ ने कहा बेटा तुम घर पर बहुत खाना खाते हो , परन्तु ससुराल में इतना मत  खाना नहीं तो तुम्हारी हंसी होगी ! 
उसने माँ की बात गांठ बांध ली !
ससुराल में उसकी बहुत खातिरदारी हुयी , खाने के वक्त उसकी सासुमा ने उसे जब  चार ,पुरिया देनी चाही तो वो बोला न सासु माँ में इतना खाना नहीं खाता हु !  और दो पूरी खाकर उठ गया ! इस तरह से उसे दो दिन ससुराल में रुकना पड़ा !  बेचारा भूखा रहने लगा ! 
  तीसरे दिन उसकी सासू माँ बोली - कुवर साहब आप आज और रुक जाओ ! 
 वह सोचने लागा की आज रुकने का मतलब भूखा मरना है ! और उसने रुकने के लिए मन कर दिया ! 
पहले समय में जब बेटी ससुराल जाती थी तो मीठी पुरिया / सकर्परे /पपड़ी आदि  साथ में बंधते थे ! जब वो दोनों पति पत्नी बस में बेठे तो पति बोला _ यदि  तुम कह दो तो में २ पपड़ी खलु ? पत्नी ने कहा खा लो ! इस तरह से वो ७०  पपड़ी खा गया ! पत्नी सोचने लगी की देखो मेरे घर पर तो २ पूरी भी नहीं  ख८इम्ज रही थी अब ७० तो खा गया और न जाने कितनी खायेगा ! 
 और घर पहुचते पहुचते वह व्यक्ति आधी  पपड़ी खा गया ! उसकी पत्नी से रहा  नहीं गया तो बोली-क्यों जी वह तो आपने २ पूरी ही बड़ी मुश्किल से खायी ,और  अब आप इतनी पपड़ी खा गए क्या कारन है ?
व्यक्ति- मेरी माँ ने मन किया था इस लिए मेने मेरी ससुराल में ज्यादा खाना  नहीं खाया !माँ मेरे लिए सर्वोपरि है !माँ का आदेश भगवन का आदेश है ! में  अनपढ़ हु पर इतना जनता हु की माँ के पेरो तले ही स्वर्ग है !
पधिलिखी पत्नी आश्चर्य चकित उसे देखने  लगी !
सबक- मात्र देवो भव, पित्र देवो भव !

----------


## Sameerchand

> एक बार एक व्यक्ति अपनी पत्निमको,लेने के लिए ससुराल जाने की तय्यारी कर  रहा था ! वह व्यक्ति अनपढ़ था और खेती का कम करता था ! उस व्यक्ति की ससुराल  शहर में थी तथा शिक्सित परिवार में थी ! जब वह ससुराल जाने लगा तो उसकी  माँ ने कहा बेटा तुम घर पर बहुत खाना खाते हो , परन्तु ससुराल में इतना मत  खाना नहीं तो तुम्हारी हंसी होगी ! 
> उसने माँ की बात गांठ बांध ली !
> ..................................................  .......
> मेरी माँ ने मन किया था इस लिए मेने मेरी ससुराल में ज्यादा खाना  नहीं खाया !माँ मेरे लिए सर्वोपरि है !माँ का आदेश भगवन का आदेश है ! में  अनपढ़ हु पर इतना जनता हु की माँ के पेरो तले ही स्वर्ग है !
> पधिलिखी पत्नी आश्चर्य चकित उसे देखने  लगी !
> सबक- मात्र देवो भव, पित्र देवो भव !


*काफी अच्छी कहानी प्रश्तुत किया हैं* *आपने......

धन्यवाद....................*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ईश्वर ने हमें पलकें भी दी हैं

**जब गुरूजी का एक शिष्य गंभीर गलती करते हुए पकड़ा गया तो सभी लोगों को गुरूजी से यह अपेक्षा हुई कि वे उसे कठोरतम दंड देंगे। जब एक माह गुजरने के बाद भी गुरूजी ने उसे कोई दंड नहीं दिया तो किसी ने यह कहते हुए अपनी आपत्ति व्यक्त की - "जो कुछ भी घटित हुआ है, हम उसे भूल नहीं सकते आखिर ईश्वर ने हमें आँखें दी हैं।"

**गुरूजी ने उत्तर दिया - "तुमने बिल्कुल सही कहा। परंतु ईश्वर ने हमें पलकें भी दी हैं।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जीत का बिंदु

**यह उस समय की बात है जब अब्राहम लिंकन वकालत करते थे। एक व्यक्ति उनके पास अपना मुकदमा सौंपने गया। लिंकन ने उसकी फाइल को पढ़ा और कहा - "कानूनी दाँवपेंच के हिसाब से तुम यह मुकदमा जीत सकते हो।"

**यह कहने के तुरंत बाद उन्होंन उसकी फाइल को लौटा दिया और कहा - "सत्य के आधार पर तुम्हारा मुकदमा जीतना असंभव है। बेहतर होगा तुम कोई दूसरा वकील तलाश लो। यदि मैं तुम्हारा मुकदमा लड़ूंगा तो मेरे मन में हर समय यह दबाब बना रहेगा कि मैं अदालत में झूठ बोल रहा हूँ। और यह भी हो सकता है कि ज्यादा दबाब के चलते मैं अदालत में सब कुछ सत्य बोल दूं और तुम मुकदमा हार जाओ।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*श्रीनिवास रामानुजन – भागफल

**गुरुजी गणित के सवाल पढ़ा रहे थे. गुरुजी ने एक प्रश्न पूछा “यदि हमारे पास 3 केले हों, और तीन छात्र हों और इन केले को सबको बराबर बराबर बांटना हो तो हर छात्र को कितने केले मिलेंगे?”

**पहली पंक्ति में बैठे एक बुद्धिमान छात्र ने उत्तर दिया – “हर एक को एक केला मिलेगा.”

**“बहुत सही.” गुरूजी ने कहा और वे भाग व भागफल के बारे में विस्तार से बताने लगे.

**परंतु एक छात्र से रहा नहीं गया और उठ खड़ा होकर उसने पूछा “गुरूजी, यदि कोई भी छात्र को को कोई भी केला नहीं दिया जाए तो क्या इनमें से हरेक को एक केला मिलेगा?”**इस मूर्खता भरे प्रश्न को सुन सारे छात्र हो हो कर हंस पड़े.

**मगर गुरूजी गंभीर हो गए. उन्होंने छात्रों से कहा – इसमें हंसने जैसी कोई बात नहीं है. यह वह प्रश्न है, जिसका उत्तर ढूंढने के लिए गणितज्ञों को सौ साल लग गए. यह छात्र पूछ रहा है कि शून्य को यदि शून्य से भाग दे दिया जाए तो परिणाम क्या होगा?

**यह प्रश्न पूछने वाले छात्र थे श्रीनिवास रामानुजन जो आगे चलकर महान गणितज्ञ बने.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*मछली रानी जीवन दायिनी

**नसरूद्दीन यात्रा पर थे. रास्ते में उन्हें एक योगी मिला. योगी समाधिस्थ थे और ध्यान कर रहे थे. नसरूद्दीन ने सोचा कि इस योगी से कुछ सीखने को मिलेगा और वहीं इंतजार करने लगे. योगी की समाधि टूटी तो मुल्ला को सामने बैठे देख योगी ने प्रश्न किया – “तुम कौन हो और क्या चाहते हो?”

**नसरूद्दीन ने कहा – “महात्मा, मैं दूर देश से आया हूँ. ज्ञान की तलाश में. आपके पास जो ज्ञान है वह मुझ अज्ञानी को भी दे दें तो बड़ी कृपा होगी”

**योगी ने अपना ज्ञान बांटा – “मैं विश्वास करता हूँ कि प्रत्येक जीव जंतु में आत्मा होती है. यहाँ तक कि पशुओं में भी और कीट पतंगों में भी. जो उन्हें उनके जीवन में अच्छा बुरा करने की शक्ति प्रदान करती है.”

**“आपका बिलकुल सही कहना है,” मुल्ला ने कहा – “एक बार जब मैं मर रहा था तो मछली ने मेरा जीवन बचाया था.”

**“अच्छा!,” योगी ने आश्चर्यचकित होते हुए कहा – “यह तो सचमुच आश्चर्यजनक है. तुम तो सचमुच ईश्वरीय दुआ प्राप्त व्यक्ति प्रतीत होते हो. मैंने आज तक ऐसा नहीं सुना कि किसी की जान मछली ने बचाई हो. खैर, आखिर वो किस्सा क्या था?”

**“ओह, किस्सा कुछ यूँ है,” मुल्ला ने विस्तार से बताया – “एक बार मैं दूर देश की यात्रा पर था. जंगल में मैं भटक गया. भूख प्यास से मेरी हालत खराब हो गई. कई दिनों तक न तो खाना मिला न पीने को पानी. आखिर में चलते चलते मुझे एक तालाब दिखा. मैंने पानी पीने के लिए दौड़ लगा दी.”

**“अच्छा, तो तुम बेध्यानी और जल्दबाजी में कुंड में गिर गए होगे और कोई ईश्वरीय चमत्कार हुआ होगा, और दैवीय शक्ति संपन्न मछली ने तुम्हें तालाब से निकाला होगा..” योगी के स्वर में आतुरता थी.

**“नहीं, जैसे ही मैं तालाब में कूदा, मेरे पैर के नीचे एक बड़ी सी मछली फंस गई. मैंने उसे पकड़ लिया और वहीं भून कर खा गया. भूख के मारे मैं तो मरा जा रहा था. उस मछली ने सचमुच मेरा जीवन बचाया. ईश्वर उसकी आत्मा को शांति प्रदान करें!” नसरूद्दीन ने खुलासा किया.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रवाह के साथ बहना

ताओ दंतकथा के अनुसार एक बार एक वयस्क व्यक्ति दुर्घटनावश नदी में गिर कर भंवर में फंस गया और एक खतरनाक जलप्रपात की ओर बहने लगा।

सभी प्रत्यक्षदर्शी यह दृश्य देखकर घबड़ा गए क्योंकि उस प्रपात में गिरकर मनुष्य का मरना तय था। तभी आश्चर्यजनक रूप से वह व्यक्ति जलप्रपात में गिरकर भी सकुशल नदी से बाहर निकल आया। लोगों ने उससे पूछा कि उसके जीवित बचने का क्या राज़ है?

उस व्यक्ति ने उत्तर दिया - "मैंने नदी के प्रवाह को अपने अनुरूप बदलने के बजाए स्वयं को नदी के प्रवाह के अनुरूप ढ़ाल लिया। बिना कुछ भी सोचे हुए मैं नदी के प्रवाह के अनुरूप बहने लगा। मैं भंवर के साथ ही डूबा और भंवर के साथ ही ऊपर निकल आया। इस तरह मैं जीवित बच गया।"*

----------


## xman

जिस किसी भी मित्र को बाल झड़ने की समस्या हो वो इस सूत्र पर आयें
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12538

----------


## Sameerchand

*यह भी गुजर जाएगा

एक छात्र अपने गुरू के पास पहुंच कर बोला - "मैंने ध्यान लगाने का अनुभव भयानक रहा है! मैं बहुत विचलित महसूस कर रहा हूं और मेरे पैरों में दर्द हो रहा है। मुझे कई दिनों से नींद भी नहीं आ रही है। यह तो बहुत ही भयानक है।"

गुरू जी ने तथ्यात्मक रूप से उत्तर दिया - "यह भी गुजर जाएगा" 

एक सप्ताह बाद वह शिष्य पुनः गुरूजी के पास लौटा और बोला - "मेरा ध्यान आश्चर्यजनक रहा! मैं अपने आप में बहुत जागरूक,शांत और जीवंत महसूस कर रहा हूं। यह सचमुच आश्चर्यजनक है।"

गुरू जी ने तथ्यात्मक रूप से उत्तर दिया - "यह भी गुजर जाएगा"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*भीख मांगना

नसरुद्दीन अपने आप को बेवकूफ साबित करने के लिये प्रायः बाजार के बीचोबीच खड़े हो जाया करते थे।

जब भी कोई व्यक्ति उन्हें दो सिक्के दिखाकर एक लेने का आग्रह करता तो वे हमेशा छोटा सिक्का ही उठाते ताकि लोग उन्हें बेवकूफ समझते रहें। एक दिन एक दयालु व्यक्ति ने उनसे कहा - "नसरुद्दीन तुम्हें बड़ा सिक्का उठाना चाहिए ताकि तुम जल्दी धनवान बन जाओ और लोग तुम्हें बेवकूफ न समझें।"

नसरुद्दीन ने उत्तर दिया - "हो सकता है यह सही हो परंतु जिस दिन से मैं बड़ा सिक्का उठाना शुरू कर दूंगा, लोग मुझे बेवकूफ सिद्ध करने के लिए सिक्के देना बंद कर देंगे। तब तो मैं कंगाल ही हो जाऊंगा।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*तुम्हारा धर्म अलग है

**एक भटका हुआ राहगीर रात के समय एक गाँव में पहुंचा और एक घर के दरवाज़े खटखटाये। दरवाज़ा खुलने पर उसने घर में रात गुजारने देने का अनुरोध किया। उस घर के निवासी ने उस राहगीर से उसके धर्म के बारे में पूछा। राहगीर का उत्तर सुनने के बाद वह बोला कि उसका धर्म अलग होने के कारण वह उसे रात में अपने घर में ठहरने की अनुमति नहीं दे सकता।

**राहगीर ने दरवाज़ा खोलने के लिए उस व्यक्ति को धन्यवाद दिया और ईमानदारी से वहाँ से चला गया। पास में ही मौलश्री का पेड़ था। वह राहगीर उस पेड़ के नीचे ही सो गया। रातभर उसके ऊपर सुगंधित फूलों की वर्षा होती रही। सुबह जब उसकी आँखें खुलीं तो वह ऊर्जा और ताजगी से भरा हुआ था।

**उसने फिर उसी घर के दरवाज़े खटखटाये और दरवाज़ा खुलने पर उसने घर के मालिक को तीन बार धन्यवाद दिया कि उसने रात को उसे शरण नहीं दी थी। वह राहगीर बोला -"यदि रात को आपने मुझे अपने घर में शरण दे दी होती तो मैं मौलश्री वृक्ष के नीचे रात गुजारने के दैवीय अनुभव से वंचित रह जाता और पूरी रात मुझे आपके और आपके धर्म के बारे में सुनना पड़ता। यह प्रकृति और मानवता ही सर्वोपरि धर्म है। वृक्ष के नीचे सोते हुए मैंने यही सीखा। इन सब अनुभवों को दिलाने के लिए आपका कोटि-कोटि धन्यवाद!"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ज्ञान बड़ा या हीरा

*
*एक बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति को पहाड़ों में घूमते घूमते एक कीमती पत्थर मिला तो उन्होंने उसे अपने थैले में रख लिया. कुछ समय पश्चात आगे जाने पर उन्हें एक भूखा-प्यासा यात्री मिला. उस बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति ने भोजन से भरे अपने थैले का मुंह उस भूखे प्यासे यात्री की ओर कर दिया. खाना खाते-खाते यात्री ने थैले में रखा कीमती पत्थर भी देख लिया.*
*उस पत्थर को देखकर उस यात्री के मन में लालच जागा और उसने बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति से पूछा कि क्या वह उस पत्थर को ले सकता है.
*
*बिना कोई दूसरा विचार किए उस बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति ने वह पत्थर यात्री को दे दिया. वह यात्री बेहद प्रसन्न होकर चला गया.
*
*परंतु कोई दो-एक घंटे बाद ही वह यात्री वापस उस बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति के पास आया और वह कीमती पत्थर वापस करते हुए बोला –
*
*“मैं इस कीमती पत्थर को ले जाते हुए बेहद प्रसन्न था. परंतु मैं सोचने लगा कि इतने कीमती पत्थर को आपने मुझे आसानी से बिना किसी फल प्रतिफल या आशा प्रत्याशा में दे दिया. तो, अब आप मुझे अपने पास का वह ज्ञान दे दें जिसने आप के भीतर यह क्षमता प्रदान की है!”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*आप अपनी लँगोटी कैसे बचाते हैं?

**एक आध्यात्मिक गुरु अपने शिष्य की धार्मिकता, समर्पण और ज्ञान से इतना प्रभावित हुए कि जब वे अन्य आश्रम की ओर प्रस्थान पर गए तो अपने शिष्य को एक गांव के बाहर एक छोटे से झोंपड़े में छोड़ गए कि वह गांव वालों का कल्याण करेगा.

**उस शिष्य के पास एक लंगोट और एक भिक्षा पात्र के अलावा कुछ नहीं था. वह गांव से अपना आहार भिक्षा रूप में प्राप्त करता और झोपड़ी में तप और ध्यान करता. जब उसका लंगोट गंदा हो जाता तो रात्रि के अंधेरे में उसे धोकर वहीं सुखा देता.

**एक दिन सुबह उसने देखा कि उसके लंगोट को किसी चूहे ने कुतर डाला है. गांव वालों ने उसके लिए नए लंगोट का प्रबंध कर दिया. मगर जब नए लंगोट को भी चूहों ने नहीं बख्शा तो फिर शिष्य ने चूहों के उत्पात से बचने के लिए बिल्ली पाल ली.

**अब वह भिक्षा में बिल्ली के लिए दूध भी मांग लाता. उसे चूहों से तो निजात मिल गई थी, मगर बिल्ली के लिए नित्य दूध मांग लाना पड़ता था.

**इस समस्या का हल निकालने के लिए उसने एक गाय पाल ली. मगर गाय के लिए चारा भी उसे मांग लाना पड़ता था. उसने आसपास खाली जमीन पर चारा उगाने को सोचा. कुछ समय तो ठीक चला, पर इससे उसे ध्यान योग में समय नहीं मिलता था. तो उसने गांव के एक व्यक्ति को काम पर रख लिया. अब उस व्यक्ति पर नजर कौन रखे. तो उसने लँगोटी छोड़ धोती धारण कर ली और एक स्त्री से विवाह कर लिया.

**और, देखते ही देखते, वह गांव का सर्वाधिक अमीर व्यक्ति बन गया.

**कुछ समय पश्चात उसका आध्यात्मिक गुरु वापस उस गांव के भ्रमण पर आया. वह उस स्थल पर पहुँचा जहाँ झोपड़ी में उसका शिष्य रहता था. परंतु यह क्या? वहाँ तो अट्टालिका खड़ी थी. उसे दुःख हुआ कि गांव वालों ने उसके शिष्य को भगा दिया शायद. परंतु उस अट्टालिका से एक मोटा ताजा आदमी बाहर आया और आते ही गुरु के चरणों में लिपट गया. गुरु ने उसे पहचान लिया. गुरु को झटका लगा. पूछा – अरे! इसका क्या मतलब है?

**“गुरूदेव, आपको विश्वास नहीं होगा,” उस शिष्य ने कहा – “मेरी अपनी लँगोटी बचाए रखने के लिए इसके बेहतर और कोई तरीका ही नहीं था!”*

----------


## simply_deep

*शानदार कहानियाँ है मित्र*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *शानदार कहानियाँ है मित्र*


*
मित्र दीपजी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*भेंगी आँख  

*
*दो सहेलियाँ अरसे बाद मिलीं.  
**शुरूआती रोने धोने के बाद दोनों अपने-अपने बच्चों पर आ गईं. * 
*“अरी, बता” एक ने पूछा, “तेरा बेटा कैसा है?” * 
*“क्या  बताऊँ, बहन” दूसरी ने उत्तर दिया, “उसके तो भाग ही फूट गए. उसकी बीवी एकदम  फूहड़ मिली है. कोई काम धाम नहीं करती, बस फैशन मारते रहती है. यहाँ तक कि  सुबह का नाश्ता भी मेरा बेटा बना कर उसे खिलाता है!” * 
*“ओह,” पहली ने अफसोस जताया और फिर पूछा, “और तेरी बेटी – वो कैसी है?” * 
*“वाह,  उसकी किस्मत की तो मत पूछ,” दूसरी ने चहकते हुए बताया, “उसे एकदम  राजकुमारों जैसा पति मिला है. उसे कोई काम ही नहीं करने देता. अच्छे अच्छे  कपड़े पहनाता रहता है. यहाँ तक कि वह मेरी बेटी को रोज सुबह नाश्ता बनाकर  भी वही सर्व करता है!”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*असली राजा के लिए गाना* 

*अकबर ने एक दिन तानसेन से कहा – तानसेन, तुम इतना अच्छा गाते हो तो तुम्हारा गुरु कितना अच्छा गाता होगा. हमें उसका गाना सुनना है.  

तानसेन  ने कहा – जहाँपनाह, मेरे गुरु स्वामी हरिदास जंगलों में रहते हैं और वे  अपनी मर्जी के मालिक हैं. मन पड़ता है तभी गाते हैं. कोई बादशाह या शहंशाह  उनसे गाना गाने के लिए कह नहीं सकता. मगर हाँ, आपकी यदि इच्छा है तो मैं  प्रयत्न अवश्य कर सकता हूँ.  

दूसरे दिन अकबर और तानसेन जंगलों में  हरिदास के पास गए. वहाँ पहुँचकर तानसेन ने एक राग छेड़ा. तानसेन बहुत  बढ़िया, तन्मयता से गा रहे थे. वातावरण सुमधुर हो गया था. तभी तानसेन ने  जानबूझ कर एक गलत सुर ले लिया. यह सुनते ही स्वामी हरिदास ने वहाँ से सुर  सँभाला और खुद गाने लगे. उनकी आवाज में तो जादू था. अकबर बड़े प्रसन्न हुए.   

लौटते समय अकबर ने तानसेन से पूछा – तानसेन, तुम भी इतनी मेहनत और  रियाज करते हो, मगर तुम्हारा गला स्वामी हरिदास जैसा सुमधुर क्यों नहीं  है?  

इस पर तानसेन ने जवाब दिया – जहाँपनाह, मैं अपने राजा – यानी  आप के लिए गाता हूँ, और स्वामी हरिदास अपने राजा – यानी ईश्वर के लिए,  इसीलिए!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*दर्पण में देखो
*

*सुकरात बहुत बदसूरत थे। वे अपने साथ हर  समय एक  दर्पण रखा करते थे जिसमें वे प्रायः अपना प्रतिबिंब देखा करते थे।  उनके एक  मित्र ने कहा - "तुम इतने बदसूरत हो फिर भी बार-बार अपना चेहरा  दर्पण में  क्यों निहारते रहते हो?"  

सुकरात ने उत्तर दिया - "यह मुझे अच्छे कार्य करने की याद दिलाता है ताकि मैं अपने अच्छे कार्यों से अपनी बदसूरती को छुपा सकूं।"  

कुछ  देर रुककर वे फिर बोले - "और इसी तरह जो लोग  देखने में खूबसूरत हैं,  उन्हें यह समय यह याद रखना चाहिए कि उनके बुरे  कार्यों से ईश्वर द्वारा  उन्हें दी गयी खूबसूरती में भी दाग लगते हैं।"  

उनकी राय में मनुष्य को चंदन की तरह होना चाहिए जो देखने में भले ही आकर्षक न हो पर अपनी सुगंध चारों ओर फैलाता है।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सही कूटनीति

**एक प्रभावशाली व्यक्ति प्रधानमंत्री से सामंत का पद हासिल करने के लिए उनके पीछे पड़ा था।  
*
*प्रधानमंत्री  उसे वह पद देना नहीं चाहते थे।  अंततः उन्होंने उसकी भावनाओं को आहत किए  बिना उसे संतुष्ट करने का रास्ता  खोज ही लिया। उन्होंने कहा - "मैं क्षमा  चाहता हूं कि मैं तुम्हें सामंत  का पद नहीं दे रहा हूं परंतु मैं तुम्हें  उससे भी बेहतर चीज दे रहा हूं।  तुम अपने मित्रों से यह कहो कि मैंने  तुम्हें सामंत के पद का प्रस्ताव  दिया था परंतु तुमने उसे ठुकरा दिया।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*छोटा सा अंतर
*
*एक बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति, जो लिखने का शौकीन था, लिखने के लिए समुद्र के किनारे जा कर बैठ जाता था और फिर उसे प्रेरणायें प्राप्त होती थीं और उसकी लेखनी चल निकलती थी । लेकिन, लिखने के लिए बैठने से पहले वह समुद्र के तट पर कुछ क्षण टहलता अवश्य था । एक दिन वह समुद्र के तट पर टहल रहा था कि तभी उसे एक व्यक्ति तट से उठा कर कुछ समुद्र में फेंकता हुआ दिखा ।जब उसने निकट जाकर देखा तो पाया कि वह व्यक्ति समुद्र के तट से छोटी -छोटी मछलियाँ एक-एक करके उठा रहा था और समुद्र में फेंक रहा था । और ध्यान से अवलोकन करने पर उसने पाया कि समुद्र तट पर तो लाखों कि तादात में छोटी -छोटी मछलियाँ पडी थीं जो कि थोडी ही देर में दम तोड़ने वाली थीं ।अंततः उससे न रहा गया और उस बुद्धिमान मनुष्य ने उस व्यक्ति से पूछ ही लिया ,"नमस्ते भाई ! तट पर तो लाखों मछलियाँ हैं । इस प्रकार तुम चंद मछलियाँ पानी में फ़ेंक कर मरने वाली मछलियों का अंतर कितना कम कर पाओगे ?इस पर वह व्यक्ति जो छोटी -छोटी मछलियों को एक -एक करके समुद्र में फेंक रहा था ,बोला,"देखिए !सूर्य निकल चुका है और समुद्र की लहरें अब शांत होकर वापस होने की तैयारी में हैं । ऐसे में ,मैं तट पर बची सारी मछलियों को तो जीवन दान नहीं दे पाऊँगा । " और फिर वह झुका और एक और मछली को समुद्र में फेंकते हुए बोला ,"किन्तु , इस मछली के जीवन में तो मैंने अंतर ला ही दिया ,और यही मुझे बहुत संतोष प्रदान कर रहा है । "इसी प्रकार ईश्वर ने आप सब में भी यह योग्यता दी है कि आप एक छोटे से प्रयास से रोज़ किसी न किसी के जीवन में 'छोटा सा अंतर' ला सकते हैं । जैसे ,किसी भूखे पशु या मनुष्य को भोजन देना , किसी ज़रूरतमंद की निःस्वार्थ सहायता करना इत्यादि । आप अपनी किस योग्यता से इस समाज को , इस संसार को क्या दे रहे हैं ,क्या दे सकते हैं ,आपको यही आत्मनिरीक्षण करना है और फिर अपनी उस योग्यता को पहचान कर रोज़ किसी न किसी के मुख पर मुस्कान लाने का प्रयास करना है ।और विश्वास जानिए ,ऐसा करने से अंततः सबसे अधिक लाभान्वित आप ही होंगे । ऐसा करने से सबसे अधिक अंतर आपको अपने भीतर महसूस होगा । ऐसा करने से सबसे अधिक अंतर आपके ही जीवन में पड़ेगा ।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*संतोष का पुरस्कार

आसफउद्दौला नेक बादशाह था। जो भी उसके सामने हाथ फैलाता, वह उसकी झोली भर देता था। एक दिन उसने एक फकीर को गाते सुना- जिसको न दे मौला उसे दे आसफउद्दौला। बादशाह खुश हुआ। उसने फकीर को बुलाकर एक बड़ा तरबूज दिया। फकीर ने तरबूज ले लिया, मगर वह दुखी था। उसने सोचा- तरबूज तो कहीं भी मिल जाएगा। बादशाह को कुछ मूल्यवान चीज देनी चाहिए थी। 

थोड़ी देर बाद एक और फकीर गाता हुआ बादशाह के पास से गुजरा। उसके बोल थे- मौला दिलवाए तो मिल जाए, मौला दिलवाए तो मिल जाए। आसफउद्दौला को अच्छा नहीं लगा। उसने फकीर को बेमन से दो आने दिए। फकीर ने दो आने लिए और झूमता हुआ चल दिया। दोनों फकीरों की रास्ते में भेंट हुई। उन्होंने एक दूसरे से पूछा, 'बादशाह ने क्या दिया?' पहले ने निराश स्वर में कहा,' सिर्फ यह तरबूज मिला है।' दूसरे ने खुश होकर बताया,' मुझे दो आने मिले हैं।' 'तुम ही फायदे में रहे भाई', पहले फकीर ने कहा। 

दूसरा फकीर बोला, 'जो मौला ने दिया ठीक है।' पहले फकीर ने वह तरबूज दूसरे फकीर को दो आने में बेच दिया। दूसरा फकीर तरबूज लेकर बहुत खुश हुआ। वह खुशी-खुशी अपने ठिकाने पहुंचा। उसने तरबूज काटा तो उसकी आंखें फटी रह गईं। उसमें हीरे जवाहरात भरे थे। कुछ दिन बाद पहला फकीर फिर आसफउद्दौला से खैरात मांगने गया। बादशाह ने फकीर को पहचान लिया। वह बोला, 'तुम अब भी मांगते हो? उस दिन तरबूज दिया था वह कैसा निकला?' फकीर ने कहा, 'मैंने उसे दो आने में बेच दिया था।' बादशाह ने कहा, 'भले आदमी उसमें मैंने तुम्हारे लिए हीरे जवाहरात भरे थे, पर तुमने उसे बेच दिया। तुम्हारी सबसे बड़ी कमजोरी यही है कि तुम्हारे पास संतोष नहीं है। अगर तुमने संतोष करना सीखा होता तो तुम्हें वह सब कुछ मिल जाता जो तुमने सोचा भी नहीं था। लेकिन तुम्हें तरबूज से संतोष नहीं हुआ। तुम और की उम्मीद करने लगे। जबकि तुम्हारे बाद आने वाले फकीर को संतोष करने का पुरस्कार मिला।'*

----------


## Sameerchand

*संतों की संगत का असर*


*एक नगर के बाहर जंगल में कोई साधु आकर ठहरा। संत की ख्याति नगर में फैली तो लोग आकर मिलने लगे। प्रवचनों का दौर शुरू हो गया।

संत की ख्याति दिन रात दूर-दूर तक फैलने लगी। लोग दिनभर संत को घेरे रहते थे। एक चोर भी दूर से छिपकर उनको सुनता था। रात को चोरी करता और दिन में लोगों से छिपने के लिए जंगल में आ जाता। वह रोज सुनता कि संत लोगों से कहते हैं कि सत्य बोलिए। सत्य बोलने से जिंदगी सहज हो जाती है। एक दिन चोर से रहा नहीं गया, लोगों के जाने के बाद उसने अकेले में साधु से पूछा-आप रोजाना कहते हो कि सत्य बोलना चाहिए, उससे लाभ होता है लेकिन मैं कैसे सत्य बोल सकता हूं।संत ने पूछा-तुम कौन हो भाई?चोर ने कहा-मैं एक चोर हूं।संत बोले तो क्या हुआ। सत्य का लाभ सबको मिलता है। तुम भी आजमा कर देख लो।

चोर ने निर्णय लिया कि आज चोरी करते समय सभी से सच बोलूंगा। देखता हूं क्या फायदा मिलता है। उस रात चोर राजमहल में चोरी करने पहुंचा। महल के मुख्य दरवाजे पर पहुंचते ही उसने देखा दो प्रहरी खड़े हैं। प्रहरियों ने उसे रोका-ऐ किधर जा रहा है, कौन है तूं।

चोर ने निडरता से कहा-चोर हूं, चोरी करने जा रहा हूं। प्रहरियों ने सोचा कोई चोर ऐसा नहीं बोल सकता। यह राज दरबार का कोई खास मंत्री हो सकता है, जो रोकने पर नाराज होकर ऐसा कह रहा है। प्रहरियों ने उसे बिना और पूछताछ किए भीतर जाने दिया।

चोर का आत्म विश्वास और बढ़ गया। महल में पहुंच गया। महल में दास-दासियों ने भी रोका। चोर फिर सत्य बोला कि मैं चोर हूं, चोरी करने आया हूं। दास-दासियों ने भी उसे वही सोचकर जाने दिया जो प्रहरियों ने सोचा। राजा का कोई खास दरबारी होगा।अब तो चोर का विश्वास सातवें आसमान पर पहुंच गया, जिससे मिलता उससे ही कहता कि मैं चोर हूं। बस पहुंच गया महल के भीतर।

कुछ कीमती सामान उठाया। सोने के आभूषण, पात्र आदि और बाहर की ओर चल दिया। जाते समय रानी ने देख लिया। राजा के आभूषण लेकर कोई आदमी जा रहा है। उसने पूछा-ऐ कौन हो तुम, राजा के आभूषण लेकर कहां जा रहे हो।चोर फिर सच बोला-चोर हूं, चोरी करके ले जा रहा हूं। रानी सोच में पड़ गई, भला कोई चोर ऐसा कैसे बोल सकता है, उसके चेहरे पर तो भय भी नहीं है। जरूर महाराज ने ही इसे ये आभूषण कुछ अच्छा काम करने पर भेंट स्वरूप पुरस्कार के रूप में दिए होंगे। रानी ने भी चोर को जाने दिया। जाते-जाते राजा से भी सामना हो गया। राजा ने पूछा-मेरे आभूषण लेकर कहां जा रहे हो, कौन हो तुम?

चोर फिर बोला- मैं चोर हूं, चोरी करने आया हूं। राजा ने सोचा इसे रानी ने भेंट दी होगी। राजा ने उससे कुछ नहीं कहा, बल्कि एक सेवक को उसके साथ कर दिया। सेवक सामान उठाकर उसे आदर सहित महल के बाहर तक छोड़ गया।

अब तो चोर के आश्चर्य का ठिकाना न रहा। उसने सोचा झूठ बोल-बोलकर मैंने जीवन के कितने दिन चोरी करने में बरबाद कर दिए। अगर चोरी करके सच बोलने पर परमात्मा इतना साथ देता है तो फिर अच्छे कर्म करने पर तो जीवन कितना आनंद से भर जाएगा।चोर दौड़ा-दौड़ा संत के पास आया और पैरों में गिर पड़ा। चोरी करना छोड़ दिया और उसी संत को अपना गुरू बनाकर उन्हीं के साथ हो गया।संत की संगत ने चोर को बदल दिया। कथा का सार यही है कि जो सच्चा संत होता है वह हर जगह अपना प्रभाव छोड़ता ही है।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रसन्नता और संतुष्टि का राज*

*प्रसिद्ध राजा अश्वघोष के मन में वैराग्य हो गया यानि संसार और दुनियादारी से उसे अरुचि हो गई। घर-परिवार को छोड़कर वे यहां-वहां ईश्वर और सच्ची शांति की खोज में भटकने लगे। कई दिनों के भूखे प्यासे अश्वघोष एक दिन भटकते हुए एक किसान के खेत पर पहुंचे। अश्वघोष ने देखा कि वह किसान बड़ा ही प्रसन्न, स्वस्थ  व चेहरे से बड़ा ही संतुष्ट लग रहा था।
अश्वघोष ने किसान से पूछा,''मित्र तुम्हारी इस प्रशन्नता और संतुष्टि का राज क्या है? देखने में तो तुम थोड़े गरीब या सामान्य ही लगते हो। ''
किसान ने जवाब दिया,'' सभी जगह ईश्वर के दर्शन और परिश्रम में ही परमात्मा का अनुभव करना ही मेरी इस प्रसन्नता और संतुष्टि का कारण है।'' 
अश्वघोष ने कहा,''मित्र उस ईश्वर के दर्शन और अनुभव मुझे भी करा दोगे तो मुझ पर बड़ी कृपा होगी।''
अश्वघोष की इच्छा जानकर किसान ने कहा,''ठीक है... पहले आप कुछ खा-पी लें, क्योंकि तुम कई दिनों के भूखे लग रहे हो।''
किसान ने घर से आई हुई रोटियां दो भागों में बांटीं। दोनों ने नमक मिर्ची की चटनी से रोटियां खाईं। फिर किसान ने उन्हें खेत में हल चलाने के लिये कहा। थोड़ी देर में ही श्रम से थके हुए और कई दिनों बाद मिले भोजन की तृप्ति के कारण राजा अश्वघोष को नींद आने लगी। किसान ने आम के पेड़ के नीचे छाया में उन्हें सुला दिया। जब राजा अश्वघोष सो कर उठे, तो उस दिन जो शांति और हल्केपन का अहसास हुआ वह महल  की तमाम सुख-सुविधाओं में भी आज तक नहीं हुआ था।
राजा को किसान से पूछे गए अपने प्रश्र का जवाब खुद ही मिल गया। जिसकी तलाश में राजा दर-दर भटक रहा था वह शांति का रहस्य राजा को मिल गया कि ईश्वर पर अटूट आस्था और परिश्रम ही सारी समस्याओं का हल है।*

----------


## draculla

समीर भाई इस पेज पर आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत की गयी सभी कहानी पढ़ी.
सभी कहानियां बहुत ही सुन्दर है.
हमारे साथ बांटने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई इस पेज पर आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत की गयी सभी कहानी पढ़ी.
> सभी कहानियां बहुत ही सुन्दर है.
> हमारे साथ बांटने के लिए धन्यवाद


*भाई द्रैकुल्ला जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

धन्यवाद...........
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*हमेशा प्रभु का नाम जपो

**एक बार नरोत्तम नाम का राजा हुआ करता था। वह बहुत ताकतवर था। उसके राज्य में दो छोटी लड़कियाँ थीं - एक का नाम था "तपी" और दूसरी का "जपी"।**एक बार उन दोनों के मन में राजा से मिलने का विचार आया। उन्हें यह भी आशा थी कि राजा उन्हें कुछ दान स्वरूप देगा। कम उम्र होने के कारण उनके मन में कोई स्पष्ट विचार नहीं था कि राजा से मिलने पर वे उनसे क्या मांगेगी।

**वे सीधे दरबार पहुंच गयीं और सुरक्षा उपायों से भयभीत होकर चुपचाप खड़ी हो गयीं।

**तपी बोली - "जय पुरुषोत्तम!"

**यह सुनकर राजा ने सोचा कि वह ईश्वर से कुछ मांगना चाहती है।

**जपी बोली - "जय नरोत्तम!"

**अपना नाम सुनकर राजा बहुत खुश हुआ।

**राजा ने तपी को रु. 5/- देकर विदा कर दिया। इसके बाद वह अंदर गया और उसने एक बड़े से कद्दू को बीच से काटकर उसमें सोने के सिक्के भर दिए। सोने के सिक्के भरने के बाद उसने कद्दू को फिर से बंद कर दिया और बाहर आकर वह कद्दू जपी को दे दिया।

**जपी उस कद्दू को लेकर दरबार के बाहर आ गयी। चूकिं कद्दू आकार में बड़ा और सोने के सिक्कों से भरा हुआ था अतः उसे वह कद्दू उठाकर ले जाने में भारी लगने लगा। बाहर निकलकर उसने उस कद्दू को एक सब्ज़ी विक्रेता को मात्र 25 पैसे में बेच दिया और प्रसन्नतापूर्वक घर चली गयी। वह सब्ज़ी विक्रेता बिल्कुल भी ईमानदार नहीं था। 

तपी रु.5/- लेकर यह सोचती हुई इधर-उधर टहल रही थी कि इस पैसे का क्या किया जाए। तभी उसे अपने माता-पिता और भाई-बहिनों की याद आयी। वह सब्ज़ी विक्रेता के पास कद्दू खरीदने पहुंची। सब्ज़ी विक्रेता ठग था इसलिए उसने 25 पैसे में खरीदा गया वह कद्दू रु. 5/- में तपी को बेच दिया।*

----------


## Sameerchand

*तीन हजार उपदेश और एक भी याद नहीं

**प्रत्येक रविवार चर्च जाने वाले एक व्यक्ति ने एक समाचारपत्र के संपादक को ख़त लिखा कि प्रत्येक रविवार को चर्च जाने में कोई लाभ नहीं है और यह समय की बर्बादी है। अपने पत्र में उसने लिखा - "मैं पिछले 30 वर्षों से नियमित रूप से चर्च जा रहा हूं। अब तक मैंने 3000 से ज्यादा उपदेश सुने हैं और आज उनमें से एक भी याद नहीं है। मेरे ख्याल से मैंने अपना समय बर्बाद किया है और पादरी लोग भी उपदेश देकर भक्तों का समय बर्बाद कर रहे हैं।"

**"संपादक के नाम ख़त" कॉलम में यह ख़त छपने के बाद काफी विवाद खड़ा हो गया तथा कुछ दिनों तक अखबार की सुर्खियों में बना रहा जब तक कि एक अन्य व्यक्ति ने इसका खंडन करते हुए यह पत्र नहीं लिखा -

**"मुझे शादी किए हुए 30 वर्ष हो गए हैं और मेरी पत्नी ने मेरे लिए अब तक 32,000 से अधिक बार स्वादिष्ट भोजन पकाया है किंतु मुझे अब तक खाए गए सभी पकवानों के बारे में ठीक से कुछ याद नहीं है। किंतु मैं इतना अवश्य जानता हूं कि इस भोजन ने मुझे कामकाजी बनाए रखने के लिए आवश्यक ऊर्जा दी है। यदि मेरी पत्नी ने मेरे लिए ये भोजन नहीं पकाया होता तो मैं अब तक शारीरिक रूप से मर चुका होता। इसी तरह यदि मैं नियमित रूप से चर्च नहीं गया होता तो आध्यात्मिक रूप से मर चुका होता।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*समुद्र मंथन

**समुद्र मंथन की पौराणिक कहानी आप जानते होंगे. जब अमृत प्राप्ति के लिए असुर और देव मिल-जुल कर समुद्र का मंथन करने लगे तब अमृत प्राप्ति से पहले विष की प्राप्ति हुई थी. और ऐसा विष जो तमाम जगत को नष्ट करने की शक्ति रखता था. विश्व को इसके प्रभाव से बचाने के लिए उसे शिव ने अपने कंठ में धारण किया. विष की वजह से उनका कंठ नीला हो गया और वे नीलकंठ कहलाए.

**आपको भी अपने जीवन में अमृत तुल्य चीजें प्राप्त करनी हो तो मंथन करना होगा. और यह भी ध्यान रखें कि मंथन से पहले पहल विष निकलेगा, विष तुल्य चीजों की ही प्राप्ति होगी. और उसे आपको धारण भी करना होगा. उसके प्रभाव से बचने के उपाय भी करने होंगे. और उसके बाद विश्वास रखिए, अंत में मंथन से आपको अमृत की प्राप्ति होगी.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*चवन्नी की सिद्धि

**स्वामी रामतीर्थ ऋषिकेश में गंगा के किनारे टहल रहे थे. वहाँ उनको एक योगी मिला. आरंभिक बातचीत के बाद योगी ने बताया कि उन्हें सिद्धि प्राप्त है. स्वामी ने योगी से पूछा कि वे कितने वर्ष से साधना कर रहे हैं और उन्हें क्या सिद्धि प्राप्त है.योगी ने बताया कि वे पिछले चालीस वर्षों से हिमालय में तपस्या कर रहे हैं और उन्हें यह सिद्धि प्राप्त है कि वे तेज गंगा की धारा को नंगे पाँव चलते हुए पार कर सकते हैं जैसे कि सूखी जमीन.

**इस पर स्वामी ने कहा – इसके अलावा कोई और सिद्धि आपको प्राप्त है?

**योगी ने कहा – क्या पानी पर जमीन की तरह चलना कोई कम सिद्धि है?

**स्वामी ने फिर कहा – यह तो चवन्नी छाप सिद्धि है. गंगा के एक किनारे से दूसरे किनारे जाने के लिए नावें हैं, जो आपको चवन्नी में पहुँचा देते हैं. आपने अपने जीवन के बहुमूल्य चालीस वर्ष सिर्फ चवन्नी की सिद्धि हासिल करने में लगा दिये हैं!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अनुकूलन

**एक नौजवान ने विरासत में मिली अपनी सारी दौलत गंवा दी। जैसा कि ऐसे मामलों में अक्सर होता है, गरीब होते ही उसके सभी मित्र भी उससे किनारा कर गए।

**अपनी बुद्धि के अनुसार वह एक स्वामी जी की शरण में पहुंचा और उनसे बोला - "मेरा अब क्या होगा? न मेरे पास धन है, न ही मित्र।"

**स्वामी जी ने उसे ढांढस बंधाते हुए कहा - "चिंता मत करो बेटे। मेरे शब्दों को याद रखना। कुछ दिनों में सब कुछ ठीक हो जायेगा।"

**नौजवान की आँखों में आशा की किरण दिखायी दी। उसने पूछा - "क्या मैं फिर से धनवान हो जाऊंगा?"

**स्वामी जी ने उत्तर दिया - "नहीं। तुम्हें गरीबी और अकेले रहने की आदत हो जायेगी।"*

----------


## jai 123

उम्दा कहानियाँ है समीर जी आपकी सभी कहानियाँ सारगर्भित तथा जीवन मे उतारने योग्य है

----------


## Kamal Ji

समीर जी कृपया मुझे थंक्स न कहा करें .
मैं तो बस  कॉपी पेस्ट  ही करता हूँ.
असल योगदान तो उनका है जिन्होंने इन सब का संकलन किया है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कौन बनेगा वारिस*


*किसी गांव में एक  विद्वान रहता था। उसके पास काफी धन-संपत्ति थी, मगर उसका कोई वारिस नहीं  था। उसकी स्त्री पहले ही परलोक सिधार चुकी थी। एक दिन उसके मन में सवाल उठा  कि जब वह बूढ़ा हो जाएगा तो न जाने कौन उसकी सेवा करेगा। उसने गांव में  घोषणा करवा दी कि जो व्यक्ति दिन-रात उसका गुणगान करेगा, उसे वह अपनी सारी  संपत्ति दे देगा। यह सुनते ही गांव में हर जगह उसकी चर्चा होने लगी। लोग  उसकी तारीफों के पुल बांधने लगे। लोग बिना सोचे-समझे यह कर रहे थे। इस  मामले में हर कोई एक-दूसरे को मात देने में लगा था। लेकिन एक नौजवान ऐसा भी  था, जिसे इन सब से कोई मतलब नहीं था।
  जब उस विद्वान को उसके बारे  में पता चला तो उसने उस नवयुवक को अपने पास बुलाया, पर उसने आने से यह कहकर  इनकार कर दिया कि उसके पास समय नहीं है। इससे विद्वान के भीतर उस नौजवान  से मिलने की उत्सुकता और बढ़ गई। वह खुद ही उसके पास चला गया। नौजवान एक  झोपड़ी में रहता था। जब विद्वान झोपड़ी में पहुंचा तो वह फटे-पुराने कपड़े  पहने खिलौने बना रहा था। विद्वान ने उससे पूछा- क्या तुम्हें मालूम नहीं कि  जो मेरा गुणगान करेगा उसे मैं अपना वारिस बनाऊंगा। नौजवान ने थोड़ा कड़े  स्वर में कहा- तो मैं क्या करूं? विद्वान बोला- अगर तुम मेरा गुणगान करने  वालों में सर्वश्रेष्ठ निकले तो मैं तुम्हें अपनी सारी संपत्ति दे दूंगा।  नौजवान बोला- क्षमा करें, आपकी संपत्ति का मेरे लिए कोई मोल नहीं है। मुझे  ईश्वर की कृपा से अब तक जो भी मिला है वह काफी है। जब उसे देना होगा तो  देगा। वैसे मैं अपने जीवन से बेहद संतुष्ट हूं। मैं आपका झूठा गुणगान क्यों  करूं? विद्वान उससे बेहद प्रभावित हुआ। उसने कहा- पूरे गांव में तुम ही  ऐसे हो जिसके भीतर थोड़ा भी लालच नहीं है। मैं ऐसे ही व्यक्ति की तलाश में  था। तुम ही मेरे वारिस बनोगे।
 संकलन: मुकेश शर्मा
*

----------


## Sameerchand

> उम्दा कहानियाँ है समीर जी आपकी सभी कहानियाँ सारगर्भित तथा जीवन मे उतारने योग्य है


*भाई जयजी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

धन्यवाद...........*

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी कृपया मुझे थंक्स न कहा करें .
> मैं तो बस  कॉपी पेस्ट  ही करता हूँ.
> असल योगदान तो उनका है जिन्होंने इन सब का संकलन किया है.


*कमल भाई, आपने कॉपी पेस्ट किया, लेकिन उसमे भी तो आपने मेहनत  की.............इतनी उम्दा कहानियों को खोजा, फिर पढ़ा और अच्छा लगने पर  सारे दोस्तों के बिच शेअर किया.........

भाई आप धनयवाद के काबिल हैं ही...........*

----------


## Sameerchand

> *कौन बनेगा वारिस*
> 
> 
> *किसी गांव में एक  विद्वान रहता था। उसके पास काफी धन-संपत्ति थी, मगर उसका कोई वारिस नहीं  था। उसकी स्त्री पहले ही परलोक सिधार चुकी थी। एक दिन उसके मन में सवाल उठा  कि जब वह बूढ़ा हो जाएगा तो न जाने कौन उसकी सेवा करेगा। उसने गांव में  घोषणा करवा दी कि जो व्यक्ति दिन-रात उसका गुणगान करेगा, उसे वह अपनी सारी  संपत्ति दे देगा। यह सुनते ही गांव में हर जगह उसकी चर्चा होने लगी। लोग  उसकी तारीफों के पुल बांधने लगे। लोग बिना सोचे-समझे यह कर रहे थे। इस  मामले में हर कोई एक-दूसरे को मात देने में लगा था। लेकिन एक नौजवान ऐसा भी  था, जिसे इन सब से कोई मतलब नहीं था।
>   जब उस विद्वान को उसके बारे  में पता चला तो उसने उस नवयुवक को अपने पास बुलाया, पर उसने आने से यह कहकर  इनकार कर दिया कि उसके पास समय नहीं है। इससे विद्वान के भीतर उस नौजवान  से मिलने की उत्सुकता और बढ़ गई। वह खुद ही उसके पास चला गया। नौजवान एक  झोपड़ी में रहता था। जब विद्वान झोपड़ी में पहुंचा तो वह फटे-पुराने कपड़े  पहने खिलौने बना रहा था। विद्वान ने उससे पूछा- क्या तुम्हें मालूम नहीं कि  जो मेरा गुणगान करेगा उसे मैं अपना वारिस बनाऊंगा। नौजवान ने थोड़ा कड़े  स्वर में कहा- तो मैं क्या करूं? विद्वान बोला- अगर तुम मेरा गुणगान करने  वालों में सर्वश्रेष्ठ निकले तो मैं तुम्हें अपनी सारी संपत्ति दे दूंगा।  नौजवान बोला- क्षमा करें, आपकी संपत्ति का मेरे लिए कोई मोल नहीं है। मुझे  ईश्वर की कृपा से अब तक जो भी मिला है वह काफी है। जब उसे देना होगा तो  देगा। वैसे मैं अपने जीवन से बेहद संतुष्ट हूं। मैं आपका झूठा गुणगान क्यों  करूं? विद्वान उससे बेहद प्रभावित हुआ। उसने कहा- पूरे गांव में तुम ही  ऐसे हो जिसके भीतर थोड़ा भी लालच नहीं है। मैं ऐसे ही व्यक्ति की तलाश में  था। तुम ही मेरे वारिस बनोगे।
>  संकलन: मुकेश शर्मा
> *


*बहुत ही उम्दा कहानी हैं मित्र कमल जी.........

माफ़ कीजियेगा लेकिन आपके द्वारा की गयी मेहनत के लिए धन्यवाद..........*

----------


## Jayeshh

समीर जी... बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है...............+++++

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी... बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है...............+++++


*मित्र जयेश* *जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

धन्यवाद...........*

----------


## Sameerchand

*गप्प

**एक शिष्य ने अपने गुरू से इस बात के लिए पश्चाताप किया कि उसे गप्प मारने की आदत है।

**गुरूजी ने बुद्धिमत्तापूर्ण तरीके से कहा कि "यदि तुम गप्प में नया मिर्चमसाला नहीं डालते तो यह इतनी बुरी बात नहीं है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*संघर्ष से ही शक्ति और विवेक प्राप्त होता है

**महाभारत के युद्ध में द्रोणाचार्य को कौरवों का सेनापति बनाया गया। युद्ध के पहले ही दिन वे अत्यंत वीरता और उत्साह के साथ लड़े किंतु अंत में उन्हें अर्जुन द्वारा पराजय का सामना करना पड़ा।

**पहले ही दिन पराजय होने से दुर्योधन को बहुत बुरा लगा और वह द्रोणाचार्य के पास जाकर बोला - "गुरूदेव! अर्जुन आपका शिष्य रहा है। आप उसे कुछ ही पलों में हरा सकते हैं। फिर आप इतना बिलंब क्यों कर रहे हैं?"

**कुछ देर चुप रहने के बाद द्रोणाचार्य बोले - "तुम ठीक कह रहे हो दुर्योधन! उसके द्वारा युद्ध में प्रयोग की जाने वाली युक्ति और रणनीति से मैं भलीभांति अवगत हूं परंतु मैंने अपना सारा जीवन शाही विलासितापूर्ण तरीके से व्यतीत किया है जबकि अर्जुन ने अपने जीवन में बहुत संघर्ष किया है। संघर्ष के ही कारण उसने मुझसे ज्यादा शक्ति और विवेक प्राप्त कर लिया है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*स्वर्ण के लिए खुदाई

**एंड्र्यू कार्नेगी युवावस्था में ही अमेरिका चले आए थे, और वहाँ आजीविका के लिए छोटी-मोटी नौकरी करने लगे थे. बाद में वे अमेरिका के सबसे बड़े स्टील निर्माता बने.

**एक समय उनकी कंपनी में 43 करोड़पति काम करते थे. किसी ने उनसे कभी पूछा था कि वे अपनी कंपनी के कर्मचारियों के साथ कैसे काम करते हैं. एंड्र्यू कार्नेगी ने जवाब दिया – “लोगों के साथ काम करना तो सोने के खदान में काम करने जैसा है. आपको एक तोला सोना पाने के लिए टनों में मिट्टी खोदना पड़ता है. और जब आप खोदते रहते हैं तो आप मिट्टी को नहीं देखते. आपकी निगाहें चमकीले सोने के टुकड़े ढूंढने में लगी रहती है.”

**हर व्यक्ति में, हर परिस्थिति में कुछ न कुछ उत्तम रहता ही है. अलबत्ता इन्हें पाने के लिए यदा कदा खुदाई गहरी करनी पड़ती है, क्योंकि ये सतह पर दिखाई नहीं देते.**सफल व्यक्ति हंस की तरह काम करते हैं - हंस मिलावटी दूध के पात्र में से दूध को पी लेता है, और जल को छोड़ देता है.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*चतुर जौहरी

**शहर में एक बेहद सफल, धनवान जौहरी था. उसकी जवाहरातों की दुकान का बड़ा नाम था. बीच बाजार में बड़ी सी दुकान थी, और बड़े बड़े शोकेस में चमचमाते जवाहरात हर एक का ध्यान बरबस खींच लेते थे.

**एक दिन नवाब उस दुकान में खरीदारी करने पहुँचे. दुकानदार और कर्मचारी नवाब के सामने एक से एक जवाहरात और नई डिजाइन के गहने पेश करने लगे.**मगर नवाब को उनमें से कोई पसंद नहीं आए. वो जल्दी ही इस सिलसिले से बोर होने लगा.

**अंत में नवाब जब चलने को हुआ तो उसकी नजर कोने पर पड़े रत्नजटित एक साड़ी-पिन पर पड़ी, जिसे उसके सामने पेश नहीं किया गया था.

**नवाब ने जौहरी से उसके बारे में पूछा, तो जौहरी ने नवाब को बताया कि वह एक अलग किस्म का, प्राचीन, परंतु बेहद कीमती जेवर है. डिजाइन भले ही आज के हिसाब से आकर्षक न लगे, मगर जेवर पुश्तैनी, भाग्यवर्धक है. जौहरी ने नवाब की दृष्टि की भी तारीफ की कि उन्हें यह छोटा, परंतु खास जेवर अलग से दिखाई दिया.**नवाब ने वह साड़ी-पिन ऊंची कीमत देख कर खरीद लिया.

**नवाब के जाने के बाद जौहरी के पुत्र ने जो व्यापार के गुर अपने पिता से सीख रहा था, अपने पिता से कहा – “यह साड़ी-पिन तो बेहद साधारण था, यह मूल्यवान भी नहीं था, इसमें कुछ कमी थी, और इसे तुड़वाकर आप नया डिजाइन बनवाने वाले थे...”**चतुर जौहरी ने अपने पुत्र को व्यापार का गुर समझाया - “कीमतें ग्राहकों के मुताबिक तय होती हैं. नवाब के लिए यहाँ मौजूद हर जवाहरातों और जेवरों की कीमत धूल बराबर ही थी. सवाल उनके पसंद के जेवर का था. एक बार उनके पसंद कर लेने के बाद कीमत तो हमें ही तय करनी थी. यदि नवाब की हैसियत मुताबिक कीमत नहीं बताता तो वह उसे खरीदता ही नहीं!...”*

----------


## surekha.baheti

बहुत अच्छे समीर जी ................उम्दा सूत्र बेहतरीन कहानियां

----------


## satyendra85

भूख 
एक गाव में अचानक हेज फ़ैल गया ! सक्दो लोग हेजे की चपेट में आ गए और मृत्यु को प्राप्त हो गए !
इसी गाव में एक विधवा ओरत भी रहती थी जिसके पाँच पुत्र थे !भगवन की मर्जी  की वो पांचो ही हेजे की चपेट में आ गए और मौत को प्राप्त हो गए ! विधवा माँ  बेचारी उन की लाशो पर रोने लगी , कभी किसी को सिने से लगाती , कभी किसी  लाश को , ! इस तरह एक दिन व्यतीत हो गया ! किसी तरह से विधवा माँ इन पांचो  लाशो को गाव के बहार एक बैग तक लेकर आई , उनका अंतिम संस्कार करने के लिए !  अकेली विधवा माँ और पाँच जवान लडको की लाश , बेचारी थक गयी और वहा बैठ गयी  !
 मेहनत करने के कारन विधवा माँ को भूख ने भी सता लिया था ! पर क्या था यहाँ  खाने के लिए?बहुत भूख लगने पर माँ ने इधर उधर निगाह फेलाई और देखा की  सामने पेड़ पर पके आम लगे है ! विधवा माँ ने आम तोड़ने के लिए जी तोड़ कोशिश  की पर ऍम नहीं टूटना था , सो नहीं टुटा! क्योकि आम  जमीं से बहुत ऊँचा था !
वुधवा में ने एक उपाय किया उसने अपने बेटो की लाश एक के ऊपर एक राखी और  आखिर में आम को तोड़ ही लिया , इस तरह से विधवा माँ ने अपनी  भूख मिटाई !
सबक _ भूख इसी चीज है जिसके आगे ममता भी फीकी पड जाती है

----------


## lalitji

> भूख 
> एक गाव में अचानक हेज फ़ैल गया ! सक्दो लोग हेजे की चपेट में आ गए और मृत्यु को प्राप्त हो गए !
> इसी गाव में एक विधवा ओरत भी रहती थी जिसके पाँच पुत्र थे !भगवन की मर्जी  की वो पांचो ही हेजे की चपेट में आ गए और मौत को प्राप्त हो गए ! विधवा माँ  बेचारी उन की लाशो पर रोने लगी , कभी किसी को सिने से लगाती , कभी किसी  लाश को , ! इस तरह एक दिन व्यतीत हो गया ! किसी तरह से विधवा माँ इन पांचो  लाशो को गाव के बहार एक बैग तक लेकर आई , उनका अंतिम संस्कार करने के लिए !  अकेली विधवा माँ और पाँच जवान लडको की लाश , बेचारी थक गयी और वहा बैठ गयी  !
>  मेहनत करने के कारन विधवा माँ को भूख ने भी सता लिया था ! पर क्या था यहाँ  खाने के लिए?बहुत भूख लगने पर माँ ने इधर उधर निगाह फेलाई और देखा की  सामने पेड़ पर पके आम लगे है ! विधवा माँ ने आम तोड़ने के लिए जी तोड़ कोशिश  की पर ऍम नहीं टूटना था , सो नहीं टुटा! क्योकि आम  जमीं से बहुत ऊँचा था !
> वुधवा में ने एक उपाय किया उसने अपने बेटो की लाश एक के ऊपर एक राखी और  आखिर में आम को तोड़ ही लिया , इस तरह से विधवा माँ ने अपनी  भूख मिटाई !
> सबक _ भूख इसी चीज है जिसके आगे ममता भी फीकी पड जाती है


क्या बात है भाई मज़ा आ गया आज जो कुछ हमारे पास है उस की कीमत मालूम हो गयी. ये सबक कभी नहीं भूलेगा.+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++

----------


## Jayeshh

एक शानदार सूत्र है.... अछि बोध कहानिया..... जारी रखें मित्रो.........

----------


## Sameerchand

> एक शानदार सूत्र है.... अछि बोध कहानिया..... जारी रखें मित्रो.........


*मित्र जयेश जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

धन्यवाद...........*

----------


## Sameerchand

> भूख 
> एक गाव में अचानक हेज फ़ैल गया ! सक्दो लोग हेजे की चपेट में आ गए और मृत्यु को प्राप्त हो गए !
> इसी गाव में एक विधवा ओरत भी रहती थी जिसके पाँच पुत्र थे !भगवन की मर्जी  की वो पांचो ही हेजे की चपेट में आ गए और मौत को प्राप्त हो गए ! विधवा माँ  बेचारी उन की लाशो पर रोने लगी , कभी किसी को सिने से लगाती , कभी किसी  लाश को , ! इस तरह एक दिन व्यतीत हो गया ! किसी तरह से विधवा माँ इन पांचो  लाशो को गाव के बहार एक बैग तक लेकर आई , उनका अंतिम संस्कार करने के लिए !  अकेली विधवा माँ और पाँच जवान लडको की लाश , बेचारी थक गयी और वहा बैठ गयी  !
>  मेहनत करने के कारन विधवा माँ को भूख ने भी सता लिया था ! पर क्या था यहाँ  खाने के लिए?बहुत भूख लगने पर माँ ने इधर उधर निगाह फेलाई और देखा की  सामने पेड़ पर पके आम लगे है ! विधवा माँ ने आम तोड़ने के लिए जी तोड़ कोशिश  की पर ऍम नहीं टूटना था , सो नहीं टुटा! क्योकि आम  जमीं से बहुत ऊँचा था !
> वुधवा में ने एक उपाय किया उसने अपने बेटो की लाश एक के ऊपर एक राखी और  आखिर में आम को तोड़ ही लिया , इस तरह से विधवा माँ ने अपनी  भूख मिटाई !
> सबक _ भूख इसी चीज है जिसके आगे ममता भी फीकी पड जाती है


*बहुत ही उम्दा कहानी हैं मित्र जी.........*

----------


## Sameerchand

*व्यावहारिकता

**एक शिष्या अपने विवाह की तैयारियों में लगी हुयी थी। इस अवसर पर होने वाले प्रीतिभोज के लिए उसने घोषणा की कि गरीबों के प्रति अगाध प्रेम के कारण उसने यह तय किया है कि समारोह में सबसे आगे की पंक्तियों में गरीब लोग ही बैठेंगे और अमीर मेहमान पीछे की पंक्तियों में रहेंगे। भोजन में भी यही क्रम रहेगा।

**यह बात कहकर उसने अपने गुरूजी की आँखों में देखा तथा उनकी स्वीकृति चाही।

**गुरूजी ने एक पल विचार करने के बाद कहा -"मेरे विचार से यह सर्वथा ग़लत होगा। किसी को भी विवाह समारोह में मजा नहीं आएगा। तुम्हारे परिवार को शर्मिंदगी झेलनी पड़ेगी। तुम्हारे अमीर मेहमानों को अपमान महसूस होगा और गरीब मेहमान भी बेझिझक भोजन नहीं कर पायेंगे।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ड्यूटी का बहाना

**एक गुरूजी ने राज्यपाल को सख्त शिकायती पत्र लिखकर यह आपत्ति जतायी कि नस्लभेद विरोधी शांतिपूर्ण प्रदर्शन पर बर्बर लाठीचार्ज किया गया है।

**राज्यपाल ने पत्र लिखकर यह उत्तर दिया कि उन्होंने सिर्फ अपनी ड्यूटी की है।

**गुरूजी बोले - "जब भी कोई बेवकूफ व्यक्ति गलती करता है तो उस पर शर्मिंदा होने की बजाए वह यही कहता है कि यह उसकी ड्यूटी थी।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जुनैद एवं नाई

*
*पुण्यात्मा जुनैद ने एक बार भिखारी का वेश धारण किया और मक्का में एक नाई की दुकान पर पहुँच गए। वह नाई उस समय एक रईस ग्राहक की दाढ़ी बना रहा था। उसने तुरंत उस रईस व्यक्ति की दाढ़ी बनाना छोड़कर पहले भिखारी की दाढ़ी बनाने का निर्णय लिया। उसने न केवल भिखारी का वेश धारण किए जुनैद से पैसे नहीं लिए वरन उन्हें भिक्षा भी दी।

*
*जुनैद उस नाई से बहुत प्रभावित हुए और उन्होंने निश्चय किया कि वे उस दिन जो कुछ भी भिक्षा के रूप में प्राप्त करेंगे, उस नाई को दे देंगे।

*
*उसी दिन एक अमीर तीर्थयात्री ने जुनैद को सोने के सिक्कों से भरा पर्स भिक्षा के रूप में दिया। जुनैद खुशी-खुशी उस नाई की दुकान पर पहुंचे और उसे वह पर्स दे दिया।

*
*जब नाई को यह ज्ञात हुआ कि जुनैद ने उसे वह पर्स क्यों दिया है तो वह क्रोधित हो गया और बोला - "आखिर तुम किस तरह के पुण्यात्मा व्यक्ति हो? तुम मुझे मेरे प्रेम के बदले में यह पुरस्कार दे रहे हो ! "

*
*"जब आप अपने उपकार के बदले में कुछ चाहते हैं*
*तो आप का उपहार रिश्वत बन जाता है। "*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बयाज़िद ने नियम तोड़ा

**संत बयाज़िद कभी-कभी अपने संप्रदाय के नियम और परंपराओं के विरुद्ध कार्य किया करते थे। एक बार वे तीर्थयात्रा से लौटते समय एक नगर में पहुंचे। वहां के नागरिकों ने श्रद्धाभाव से उनका स्वागत किया। उनके नगर आगमन के कारण लोगों में हलचल मच गयी।

**बयाज़िद जब लोगों की चापलूसी से थक गए तो बाज़ार के बीचोबीच पहुंचकर उन्होंने सब लोगों के सामने ही ब्रेड का पैकेट उठाकर खाना शुरू कर दिया। रमज़ान की पवित्र महीना होने के कारण उस दिन उपवास था। यद्यपि वह उपवास का दिन था परंतु बयाज़िद जानते थे कि यात्रा में होने के कारण उन्हें उपवास तोड़ने की अनुमति थी।

**परंतु उनके अनुयायियों को यह अच्छा नहीं लगा। वे उनके व्यवहार से इतने क्षुब्ध हुए कि उन्हें छोड़कर अपने घरों को चले गए।

**बयाज़िद ने अपने शिष्य से कहा - "जैसे ही मैंने उनकी आकांक्षा के अनुरूप आचरण नहीं किया, उनकी सारी श्रृद्धा गायब हो गयी। "

**"श्रद्धा की कीमत आपको अपेक्षा अनुरूप आचरण कर के चुकानी पड़ती है। "*

----------


## Sameerchand

*आखिर आप किस तरह लोगों की मदद करते हैं?

**एक सामाजिक कार्यक्रम में अपने गुरूजी से मिलने पर एक मनोचिकित्सक ने अपने मन में उमड़ रहे एक प्रश्न को पूछने का निर्णय लिया।

**उसने पूछा - "आखिर आप किस तरह लोगों की मदद करते हैं?"

**गुरू जी ने उत्तर दिया - "मैं उनको उस सीमा तक ले जाता हूं कि उनके मन में कोई भी प्रश्न शेष न रहे। "*

----------


## Sameerchand

*तीन छन्नी परीक्षण

**प्राचीन यूनान में सुकरात नामक एक विख्यात दार्शनिक एवं ज्ञानी व्यक्ति रहा करते थे। एक दिन उनका एक परिचित उनसे मिलने आया और बोला - "क्या तुम जानते हो कि मैंने तुम्हारे मित्र के बारे में क्या सुना है?"

**सुकरात ने उसे टोकते हुए कहा - "एक मिनट रुको। इसके पहले कि तुम मुझे मेरे मित्र के बारे में कुछ बताओ, उसके पहले मैं तीन छन्नी परीक्षण करना चाहता हूं।"

**"तीन छन्नी परीक्षण?"

**सुकरात ने कहा - "जी हां मैं इसे तीन छन्नी परीक्षण इसलिए कहता हूं क्योंकि जो भी बात आप मुझसे कहेंगे, उसे तीन छन्नी से गुजारने के बाद ही कहें।"

**"पहली छन्नी है "सत्य "। क्या आप यह विश्वासपूर्वक कह सकते हैं कि जो बात आप मुझसे कहने जा रहे हैं, वह पूर्ण सत्य है?"

**"व्यक्ति ने उत्तर दिया - "जी नहीं, दरअसल वह बात मैंने अभी-अभी सुनी है और...."

**सुकरात बोले - "तो तुम्हें इस बारे में ठीक से कुछ नहीं पता है। "

**"आओ अब दूसरी छन्नी लगाकर देखते हैं। दूसरी छन्नी है "भलाई "। क्या तुम मुझसे मेरे मित्र के बारे में कोई अच्छी बात कहने जा रहे हो?"

**"जी नहीं, बल्कि मैं तो...... "

**"तो तुम मुझे कोई बुरी बात बताने जा रहे थे लेकिन तुम्हें यह भी नहीं मालूम है कि यह बात सत्य है या नहीं।"- सुकरात बोले।

**"तुम एक और परीक्षण से गुजर सकते हो। तीसरी छन्नी है "उपयोगिता "। क्या वह बात जो तुम मुझे बताने जा रहे हो, मेरे लिए उपयोगी है?"

**"शायद नहीं..."

**यह सुनकर सुकरात ने कहा - "जो बात तुम मुझे बताने जा रहे हो, न तो वह सत्य है, न अच्छी और न ही उपयोगी। तो फिर ऐसी बात कहने का क्या फायदा?"

**"तो जब भी आप अपने परिचित, मित्र, सगे संबंधी के बारे में कुछ गलत बात सुने, 
**ये तीन छन्नी परीक्षण अवश्य करें।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कोई मेरे सारे पाप धो दो!

गंगा नदी के घाट पर स्नानार्थियों की भीड़ थी. शुभ मुहूर्त पर सब अपने पाप गंगा नदी में धोने दूर-दराज से मुंह अंधेरे चले आए थे.

सब अपने अपने समय से स्नान ध्यान कर जा रहे थे. वहीं पर आगे एक गड्ढे में एक स्त्री गिरी हुई पड़ी थी. वह मदद के लिए हाथ उठाकर चिल्ला रही थी कि कोई उसे उस गड्ढे से बाहर निकलने में मदद करे!

लोग मदद के लिए हाथ बढ़ाते, मगर वह स्त्री हाथ पकड़ने से पहले उनसे पूछती – “यदि आप पूरी तरह निष्पाप हों. तभी आप मुझे बाहर निकालें. नहीं तो जो श्राप मुझपर है, वह आप पर स्थानांतरित हो जाएगा. और मैं यह भार अपने ऊपर लेना नहीं चाहती.”

लोग सहम जाते, कुछ क्षण विचार कर फिर आगे बढ़ जाते. बहुत देर हो गई. यही सिलसिला चलता रहा.

आखिर में एक युवक आया. वह गंगा में अभी हाल ही में स्नान कर आया था. उसके शरीर से नदी का पानी ढंग से सूखा भी नहीं था. उस स्त्री के क्रंदन सुनकर वह उसके पास पहुँचा. उस स्त्री ने उससे फिर वही बात दोहराई.

उस युवक ने पूरी बात सुनकर मुस्कुराते हुए कहा – “बिलकुल. मैं पूरी तरह निष्पाप व्यक्ति हूँ. देख नहीं रही कि मैं अभी गंगा से स्नान कर निकला हूँ. मेरे सारे पूर्व पाप पवित्र गंगा की नदी की धारा में धुल चुके हैं. और अभी तक मुझसे कोई नया पाप नहीं हुआ है. यदि मैं तुम्हें नहीं बचाऊं तो एक नया पाप जरूर हो जाएगा. अब जल्द अपना हाथ मुझे दो...”*

_"हम सभी अपने कर्मकांड विश्वास-रहित तरीके से करते हैं. जिस दिन हममें विश्वास पैदा हो जाएगा, उस दिन चमत्कार भी हो जाएगा."_

----------


## Sameerchand

*पत्थरों का थैला

*
*एक युवक को मुंह अंधेरे किसी दूसरे नगर जाना था. समय का भ्रम होने से वह घर से थोड़ा पहले निकल गया. रास्ते में नदी पड़ती थी. तय समय से यदि वह घर से निकलता तो सूर्योदय पर नदी तक पहुँच जाता जिससे उसे नदी पार करने में सहूलियत होती. मगर चूंकि वह जल्दी निकल गया था, अतः अभी भी घनघोर अँधेरा था. युवक ने सूर्योदय तक का समय नदी के किनारे काटने का निश्चय किया. वह बैठने के लिए समुचित चट्टान तलाशने लगा. इतने में उसके पैर से कोई चीज टकराई. उसने टटोला तो पाया कि वह एक थैला था. थैले के अंदर उसे लगा कि किसी ने पत्थरों के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े जमा कर रखे हैं. उसने बेध्यानी में थैला हाथ में ले लिया.
*
*उसे नदी के किनारे पर ही बैठने लायक एक चट्टान मिल गया. नदी की कल कल धारा बह रही थी और वातावरण में सुमधुर संगीत की रचना कर रही थी.

**युवक ने थैले से एक पत्थर निकाला और नदी की धारा में उछाल दिया. छप् की आवाज हुई और वो देर तर गूंजती रही. युवक ने दूसरा पत्थर थैले से निकाला और नदी की धारा में उछाल दिया. फिर से छप्प की आवाज हुई और एक नया संगीत बज उठा. युवक ने थैले के पत्थरों से देर तक संगीत की रचना की.

**इतने में यकायक क्षितिज में सूर्य की किरणें चमकने लगीं. युवक के हाथ में थैले का आखिरी पत्थर था. वह उसे नदी की ओर उछालने ही वाला था कि एक चमकीली रौशनी उसके आँखों में पड़ी. वह रौशनी उसके हाथ में रखे पत्थर से परिवर्तित हो कर आ रही थी. उसके हाथ में हीरा था जो सूर्य प्रकाश से दमकने लगा था.
*
*युवक ने अपना माथा पकड़ लिया. तो, वह अब तक थैले में भरी सामग्री को पत्थरों के टुकड़े समझ कर फेंक रहा था!
*
*"हम सभी क्षणिक आनंद की खातिर अपना बहुत सारा जीवन इसी  प्रकार पत्थर की तरह फेंकते रहते हैं, और तभी उसके महत्व को समझ पाते हैं जब जीवन का क्षीणांश बचता है."*

----------


## Sameerchand

*गुस्सा न करें

*
*पांडवों को उनके गुरु ने पहला सबक यह सिखाया कि जो सबक वे उन्हें सिखाते हैं उन्हें वे अपने जीवन में भी उतारें. एक बार गुरु ने एक और सबक सिखाया – गुस्सा न हों. फिर गुरु ने अपने शिष्यों को कहा कि वे आज के सबक की परीक्षा कल लेंगे.
*
*दूसरे दिन गुरु ने पांडव बंधुओं से पूछा कि क्या उन्होंने कल का सबक सीख लिया? युधिष्ठिर को छोड़कर बाकी चारों भाइयों ने स्वीकृति में सर हिलाया.*
*गुरु ने तीक्ष्ण दृष्टि से युधिष्ठिर की ओर देखा और पूछा – युधिष्ठिर, तुम्हें यह जरा सा सबक सीखने में क्या समस्या है? तुम्हारे चारों छोटे भाई इसे सीख लिए. सबक याद करो और मैं फिर कल तुमसे पूछूंगा.
*
*अगले दिन गुरु ने कक्षा प्रारंभ होते ही सबसे पहले युधिष्ठिर से पूछा कि क्या उन्होंने सबक सीख लिया? युधिष्ठिर ने फिर से इंकार में सर हिलाकर जवाब दिया – “अभी नहीं गुरूदेव!”

**गुरु ने आव देखा न ताव और तड़ से युधिष्ठिर को एक तमाचा जड़ दिया. और कहा “कैसे मूर्ख हो! जरा सा एक लाइन का सबक सीख नहीं सकते!”

**युधिष्ठिर मार खाकर भी मुस्कुराते खड़े थे. गुरु को और ताव आ गया. बोले “मूर्ख, दंड पाकर भी किसलिए मुस्कुरा रहे हो! कारण बताओ नहीं तो तुम्हें और सज़ा मिलेगी.”*
*युधिष्ठिर ने उत्तर दिया – “गुरुदेव, अब मैंने सबक सीख लिया!”

**एक क्षण को गुरु को समझ में नहीं आया कि युधिष्ठिर क्या कह रहे हैं. परंतु दूसरे ही क्षण वे जड़वत हो गए. जो बात वे युधिष्ठिर को, अपने शिष्यों को सिखाना चाह रहे थे, वह बात युधिष्ठिर ने उन्हें सिखा दी थी!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अपने आप को प्रकाशित करें*

*जब बुद्ध मृत्युशैय्या पर थे, तो एक समय उनका एक शिष्य आनंद जार जार रोने लगा. बुद्ध ने क्षीण आवाज में उससे रोने का कारण पूछा.*

*आनंद ने कहा – “तथागत, मेरे जीवन का प्रकाश तो खत्म हो रहा है. आपके बगैर मेरे जीवन का क्या होगा? मैं आपके बगैर नहीं रह सकता.”*

*बुद्ध ने धीरे से कहा – “इस तरह की मूर्खतापूर्ण बातें मत करो. अपने आप को प्रकाशित करो. प्रकाश तुम्हारे भीतर स्वयं है. उसे पहचानो.”*

_"आपके भीतर भी बुद्ध जैसा प्रकाश है. उसे पहचानें. पहले अपने आप पर विश्वास करना सीखें."_

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अंतरजाल पर जी के अवधिया द्वारा रचित ये रचना आप सबके लिए!
ये कोई कहानी तो नहीं, लेकिन इसके लिए यही सूत्र उपयुक्त लगा दुसरे सूत्रों की तुलना में!
*
*विचित्र होते हैं ये शब्द भी। प्रयोग के अनुसार सामने वाले को मोह सकते  हैं तो कभी अर्थ का अनर्थ बनाकर भड़का भी सकते हैं। लखनवी शैली में यदि युवक  युवती से “खादिम हूँ आपका” कहता है तो युवती प्रसन्न होती है किन्तु भूल  से भी यदि “खादिम” के स्थान पर “खाविंद” शब्द का प्रयोग हो जाए अर्थात्  युवक “खाविंद हूँ आपका” कह दे तो आप स्वयं ही सोच सकते हैं कि युवती पर  क्या प्रतिक्रया होगी। लखनवी शैली की बात चली है तो आपको बता दें कि एक  नवाब साहब ने निर्धन कवि को अपने महल में निमंत्रित किया था। नवाब साहब के  द्वारा बारम्बार अपने शानदार महल को “गरीबखाना” कहने पर निर्धन कवि सोचने  लगा कि जब ये अपने इतने बड़े महल को “गरीबखाना” कह रहे हैं तो मैं अपनी  झोपड़ी को भला क्या कहूँ? अन्त में बेचारे ने नवाब साहब से कहा, “आपके यहाँ  आकर बहुत प्रसन्नता हुई, आप भी कभी मेरे ‘पायखाना’ में आने का कष्ट  कीजिएगा।”
  जहाँ साहित्य तथा सामान्य बोल-चाल की भाषा में “सही शब्दों के प्रयोग”  को उचित माना जाता है वहीं कानूनी दाँव-पेंचों वाले अदालती मामले में  “शब्दों के सही प्रयोग” ही उचित होता है। हम जब बैंक अधिकारी थे तो हमारे  द्वारा स्वीकृत एक ऋण का प्रकरण अदालत में चला गया और हमें गवाह के तौर पर  पेश किया गया। ऋणी के वकील ने जब हमसे पूछा कि ‘क्या आपने इसे ऋण दिया था?’  तो हमारा जवाब था कि ‘ऋण के लिए इसने आवेदन दिया था जिसे हमने स्वीकृत  किया था।’ वकील के प्रश्न के उत्तर में यदि हमने सिर्फ “हाँ” कहा होता तो  वकील उसका अर्थ यही निकालता कि बैंक ने ही ऋण दिया था, ऋणी ने ऋण माँगा  नहीं था। कानूनी मामलों में “शब्दों का सही प्रयोग” बहुत जरूरी होता है  अन्यथा कभी भी अर्थ का अनर्थ निकाला जा सकता है*

----------


## Jayeshh

समीरजी लगे रहिये.... बहुत ही अच्छा कार्य कर रहे है.....

----------


## Sameerchand

> *अंतरजाल पर जी के अवधिया द्वारा रचित ये रचना आप सबके लिए!
> ये कोई कहानी तो नहीं, लेकिन इसके लिए यही सूत्र उपयुक्त लगा दुसरे सूत्रों की तुलना में!
> *
> *विचित्र होते हैं ये शब्द भी। प्रयोग के अनुसार सामने वाले को मोह सकते  हैं तो कभी अर्थ का अनर्थ बनाकर भड़का भी सकते हैं। लखनवी शैली में यदि युवक  युवती से “खादिम हूँ आपका” कहता है तो युवती प्रसन्न होती है किन्तु भूल  से भी यदि “खादिम” के स्थान पर “खाविंद” शब्द का प्रयोग हो जाए अर्थात्  युवक “खाविंद हूँ आपका” कह दे तो आप स्वयं ही सोच सकते हैं कि युवती पर  क्या प्रतिक्रया होगी। लखनवी शैली की बात चली है तो आपको बता दें कि एक  नवाब साहब ने निर्धन कवि को अपने महल में निमंत्रित किया था। नवाब साहब के  द्वारा बारम्बार अपने शानदार महल को “गरीबखाना” कहने पर निर्धन कवि सोचने  लगा कि जब ये अपने इतने बड़े महल को “गरीबखाना” कह रहे हैं तो मैं अपनी  झोपड़ी को भला क्या कहूँ? अन्त में बेचारे ने नवाब साहब से कहा, “आपके यहाँ  आकर बहुत प्रसन्नता हुई, आप भी कभी मेरे ‘पायखाना’ में आने का कष्ट  कीजिएगा।”
>   जहाँ साहित्य तथा सामान्य बोल-चाल की भाषा में “सही शब्दों के प्रयोग”  को उचित माना जाता है वहीं कानूनी दाँव-पेंचों वाले अदालती मामले में  “शब्दों के सही प्रयोग” ही उचित होता है। हम जब बैंक अधिकारी थे तो हमारे  द्वारा स्वीकृत एक ऋण का प्रकरण अदालत में चला गया और हमें गवाह के तौर पर  पेश किया गया। ऋणी के वकील ने जब हमसे पूछा कि ‘क्या आपने इसे ऋण दिया था?’  तो हमारा जवाब था कि ‘ऋण के लिए इसने आवेदन दिया था जिसे हमने स्वीकृत  किया था।’ वकील के प्रश्न के उत्तर में यदि हमने सिर्फ “हाँ” कहा होता तो  वकील उसका अर्थ यही निकालता कि बैंक ने ही ऋण दिया था, ऋणी ने ऋण माँगा  नहीं था। कानूनी मामलों में “शब्दों का सही प्रयोग” बहुत जरूरी होता है  अन्यथा कभी भी अर्थ का अनर्थ निकाला जा सकता है*


*मित्र भारत जी, सबसे पहले तो इस सूत्र पर आने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद. आपने जो यहाँ बातें लिखी हैं वो शत प्रतिशत सही हैं. शब्दों के अक्षर में हलकी सी उलटफेर, शब्द के अर्थ का अनर्थ कर देती हैं. यह बातें कितनी बार मैंने यहाँ, इसी फोरम पर देखि हैं. कुछ लोग तो बस लिख देते हैं, देखते भी नहीं की उसका क्या मतलब निकल रहा हैं.* 

*मित्र, इतनी व्यावहारिक बातें हमारे साथ बाटने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद........++++++++*

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीरजी लगे रहिये.... बहुत ही अच्छा कार्य कर रहे है.....


*मित्र जयेश जी, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया पसंद आये..........इसके लिए हार्दिक आभार......

आपकी कीमती विचारों के साथ साथ सूत्र पर उपस्थिति मुझे प्रोत्साहित करती हैं. आगे भी ऐसे ही हमारा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा.

धन्यवाद...........*

----------


## Sameerchand

*क्या मुझे ही हर चीज के बारे में सोचना होगा?

**एक समय की बात है अहमदाबाद शहर में कई दिनों तक एक निर्माण कार्य चलता रहा। उस कार्य में लगे श्रमिकों ने निर्माण कार्य समाप्त होने के बाद गंदगी और धूल का ढेर नहीं समेटा जिससे चारों ओर गंदगी के ढ़ेर नज़र आने लगे।

**"वो देखो कितनी गंदगी पड़ी हुयी है!", "कोई है जो इसकी सफाई का प्रबंध करे!", "उनके गंदगी न समेटने के कारण उड़ती धूल से मेरे कीमती कपड़े गंदे हो गए है!", "आखिर नगर निगम कब इस गंदगी को साफ कराएगा!", "इस गंदगी के कारण हमारा शहर भिखारियों का अड्डा लगने लगा है!"

**इस तरह की बातें सुनते-सुनते जब नसरुद्दीन ऊब गए तो एक दिन उन्होंने एक गडढ़ा बनाना शुरू कर दिया। उस गडढ़े की खुदाई के कारण गंदगी और धूल का एक और ढ़ेर बनने लगा।

**यह देखकर एक नागरिक ने उनसे कहा - "नसरुद्दीन तुम गडढ़ा क्यों कर रहे हो?"

**नसरुद्दीन ने उत्तर दिया - "मैं लोगों की शिकायतें सुनते-सुनते थक गया हूँ और मैंने यह निर्णय लिया है कि एक गडढ़ा खोदकर सारी गंदगी उसमे दफना दूं।"

**"लेकिन तुम्हारे गडढ़ा खोदने से तो गंदगी का एक नया ढ़ेर बन रहा है।"- उस व्यक्ति ने कहा।

**नसरुद्दीन चिल्लाये - "क्या मुझे ही हर चीज के बारे में सोचना होगा?"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बीच रस्ते से अपने आप को हटा लें

**एक काष्ठ शिल्पी था, जिसकी मूर्तियाँ सजीव प्रतीत होती थीं. किसी ने उससे पूछा कि उसकी मूर्तियाँ इतनी सजीव कैसे होती हैं.

**शिल्पी ने बताया – “जब मैं कोई शिल्प बनाने जाता हूँ तो सबसे पहले मन में एक आकार ले आता हूँ. फिर उस आकार के हिसाब से लकड़ी ढूंढने जंगल में चला जाता हूँ. वहाँ वृक्षों में उस आकृति को ढूंढता हूँ, और जब वह आकृति मुझे किसी वृक्ष में दिखाई दे जाती है तो मैं उसका वह हिस्सा काट कर ले आता हूँ और मनोयोग से शिल्प उकेरता हूँ.”

**"मनोयोग से किए गए कार्य जीवन से परिपूर्ण होते हैं. एक विश्वप्रसिद्ध वायलिन वादक ने कभी कहा था – मेरे पास शानदार संगीत के नोट्स हैं, शानदार वायलिन है. मैं इन दोनों को मिलाकर इनके रास्ते से हट जाता हूँ!"**
*

----------


## adityaa

> *क्या मुझे ही हर चीज के बारे में सोचना होगा?
> 
> **एक समय की बात है अहमदाबाद शहर में कई दिनों तक एक निर्माण कार्य चलता रहा। उस कार्य में लगे श्रमिकों ने निर्माण कार्य समाप्त होने के बाद गंदगी और धूल का ढेर नहीं समेटा जिससे चारों ओर गंदगी के ढ़ेर नज़र आने लगे।
> 
> **"वो देखो कितनी गंदगी पड़ी हुयी है!", "कोई है जो इसकी सफाई का प्रबंध करे!", "उनके गंदगी न समेटने के कारण उड़ती धूल से मेरे कीमती कपड़े गंदे हो गए है!", "आखिर नगर निगम कब इस गंदगी को साफ कराएगा!", "इस गंदगी के कारण हमारा शहर भिखारियों का अड्डा लगने लगा है!"
> 
> **इस तरह की बातें सुनते-सुनते जब नसरुद्दीन ऊब गए तो एक दिन उन्होंने एक गडढ़ा बनाना शुरू कर दिया। उस गडढ़े की खुदाई के कारण गंदगी और धूल का एक और ढ़ेर बनने लगा।
> 
> **यह देखकर एक नागरिक ने उनसे कहा - "नसरुद्दीन तुम गडढ़ा क्यों कर रहे हो?"
> ...


हा हा हा काफी अच्छे बड़े भाई 
९० % से ज्यादा लोग सिक्के का केवल एक हि पहलू परखते है अच्छा है जारी रखो +++++++++++

----------


## Sameerchand

*तीन किस्से सकारात्मक सोच के

**गोल्फ कोर्स में एक विदेशी यात्री आया. वह अपनी जिंदगी में पहली दफा गोल्फ कोर्स में आया था. उसे स्थानीय भाषा भी नहीं आती थी. उसने भी प्रैक्टिस कर रहे खिलाड़ियों के बीच गोल्फ के एक दो शॉट हाथ आजमाने की सोचा. जाहिर है उसके पहले पहल शॉट से गोल्फ की बाल कहीं से कहीं चली जाती थी. मगर उसने किसी के शानदार शॉट मारने पर लोगों के द्वारा चिल्लाए जाने वाले चंद शब्द याद कर रखे थे – वाह क्या शानदार शॉट मारा है. और वो अपना शॉट खेलकर हर बार बोलता – वाह! क्या शानदार शॉट मारा है.

**--------

**एक स्त्री अपने किशोर पुत्र के अजीब व्यवहार से परेशान रहती थी. अंततः एक दिन उसने उससे पूछ ही लिया – “बेटे, जब मैं तुम्हारे साथ बाहर जाती हूँ तो तुम मेरे साथ चलने के बजाए या तो बहुत आगे चलते रहते हो या बहुत पीछे. ऐसा क्यों? क्या तुम्हें मेरे साथ चलने में शर्म आती है?”**“नहीं मम्मी” – बेटे ने स्पष्ट किया – “दरअसल तुम इतनी कमउम्र लगती हो कि लोग बाद में मुझसे तुम्हारे बारे में बात करते हैं कि ये तुम्हारी नई गर्लफ्रैंड है बड़ी खूबसूरत.”

**--------

**प्राथमिक शाला की एक छात्रा अपनी शिक्षिका के पास पहुँची और उसे अपना पर्चा दिखाया. शिक्षिका ने पर्चा देखा तो पाया कि उसमें वर्तनी की कई गलतियाँ थीं. परंतु शिक्षिका ने कहा – “तुम्हारा पर्चा बहुत अच्छा है. तुम्हारी हस्तलिपि बहुत सुंदर है. उत्तर लिखने की शैली भी अच्छी है.”**छात्रा ने कहा “धन्यवाद. मुझसे वर्तनी की गलतियाँ कुछ हो जाती हैं, उन्हें सुधारने में अब ध्यान लगाउंगी.”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*एक था दास और एक थी राजकुमारी

**एक राजकुमारी का दिल एक दास पर आ गया. वह उस दास से विवाह करना चाहती थी. राजा ने कितने ही प्रयत्न किए कि राजकुमारी उस दास को भूल जाए, मगर हुआ उसका उल्टा.

**अंत में दूर देश से एक विद्वान की सेवा ली गई. उस विद्वान ने राजा को एक युक्ति सुझाई. राजा ने उस अजीब युक्ति को तो पहले स्वीकारने से इंकार कर दिया मगर जब देखा कि और कोई चारा नहीं है तो मान गया.

**राजा ने राजकुमारी को बुलाया और कहा – राजकुमारी, तुम उस दास से विवाह कर सकती हो, मगर तुम्हें हमारी एक शर्त माननी होगी. शर्त भी तुम्हारे अनुकूल ही है. वह शर्त है – दुनिया जहान से दूर सिर्फ एक ही कमरे में तुम्हें और दास को एक महीने साथ रहना होगा. सुख सुविधा तमाम उपलब्ध होगी, मगर तुम दोनों उस कमरे से बाहर नहीं जा सकोगे. यदि एक महीना साथ रह लिए तो फिर तुम दोनों विवाह कर सकोगे. बोलो मंजूर है?

**राजकुमारी को और क्या चाहिए था! वह सहर्ष तैयार हो गई. राजकुमारी और दास के एक ही कमरे में साथ रहने का पहला सप्ताह तो बढ़िया गुजरा. दूसरे सप्ताह में बोरियत होने लगी और राजकुमारी को दास के कुछ कार्य और आदतें परेशान करने लगी. तीसरे हफ़्ते आते आते दोनों में झगड़ा हो गया और चौथे हफ़्ते की शुरूआत में राजकुमारी ने दास को बर्दाश्त से बाहर पाया और कमरे से बाहर आ गई!

**"अलग रहना आसान है, साथ रहना बेहद मुश्किल!"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*इतिहास लिखें या बनाएँ

**नेताजी सुभाष चंद्र बोस सच्चे कर्मवीर थे. आमतौर पर वे आम सैनिकों की भांति ही कार्यरत रहते थे. एक मर्तबा अनौपचारिक बातचीत में आजाद हिंद फौज के एक अफसर ने नेताजी को सुझाव दिया कि आजाद हिंद फौज का इतिहास लिख लेना चाहिए.

**नेताजी ने तत्काल जवाब दिया – “पहले हम इतिहास तो बना लें. फिर कोई न कोई तो लिख ही देगा!”

"इतिहास लिखा नहीं जाता अपितु इतिहास बनाया जाता हैं!"*

----------


## Sameerchand

> हा हा हा काफी अच्छे बड़े भाई 
> ९० % से ज्यादा लोग सिक्के का केवल एक हि पहलू परखते है अच्छा है जारी रखो +++++++++++


*जी बिलकुल बंधू, आजकल ज्यादातर लोग सिक्के के एक ही पहलु पर गौर फरमाते हैं.........**
*
*आप सूत्र में आकर अपने कीमती विचार दिए उसके लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद........*

----------


## lalitji

> *इतिहास लिखें या बनाएँ
> 
> **नेताजी सुभाष चंद्र बोस सच्चे कर्मवीर थे. आमतौर पर वे आम सैनिकों की भांति ही कार्यरत रहते थे. एक मर्तबा अनौपचारिक बातचीत में आजाद हिंद फौज के एक अफसर ने नेताजी को सुझाव दिया कि आजाद हिंद फौज का इतिहास लिख लेना चाहिए.
> 
> **नेताजी ने तत्काल जवाब दिया – “पहले हम इतिहास तो बना लें. फिर कोई न कोई तो लिख ही देगा!”
> 
> "इतिहास लिखा नहीं जाता अपितु इतिहास बनाया जाता हैं!"*


_मेरे मत से इतिहास हमेशा विजेताओ का लिखा जाता है 
_

----------


## Sameerchand

> _मेरे मत से इतिहास हमेशा विजेताओ का लिखा जाता है 
> _


*जी बिलकुल, लेकिन वो विजेता कैसे बने.......इतिहास बनाकर ही ना....................*

----------


## lalitji

> *जी बिलकुल, लेकिन वो विजेता कैसे बने.......इतिहास बनाकर ही ना....................*


_
इतिहास बना कर विजेता कैसे बना जाता है मित्र जरा बताना तो ??_

----------


## Jayeshh

समीर जी.... बहुत ही उम्दा.........

----------


## Sameerchand

> _
> इतिहास बना कर विजेता कैसे बना जाता है मित्र जरा बताना तो ??_


*मित्र, विजेता कोई बनता हैं तो इतिहास बन ही जाता हैं.........आप ही तो कहते हैं इतिहास विजेतावो के द्वारा लिखा जाता हैं.....मैं उसी बात को दूसरी तरह से कहता हूँ की इतिहास विजेतावों के ऊपर या उन्ही के लिए लिखा जाता हैं........*

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी.... बहुत ही उम्दा.........


*धन्यवाद मित्र, आपके द्वारा दी जा रही प्रोत्साहन के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद.........*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कौन सा भाषण?

**एक रात जब नसरुद्दीन घर पहुंचे तो उनकी पत्नी ने पूछा - "तुम्हारा भाषण कैसा रहा?"

**नसरुद्दीन ने कहा - "कौन सा भाषण? जो मैंने तैयार किया था? या जो मैंने दिया? या जो मैं देना चाहता था?"*

*"भाषण तैयार करना अलग बात है और देना अलग। 
इन दोनों में**बहुत अंतर है और वह भाषण तो बिल्कुल ही अलग होता है जो देना चाहते हो।
**ये तीनों आपस में बहुत अलग हैं।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*पक्का शिष्य कच्चा गुरु

**यह कहानी महान तिब्बती संत मिलरेपा से संबंधित है. मिलरेपा का हृदय बेहद पवित्र, निर्मल और नम्र था, और गुरु का प्रिय था जिससे आश्रम में अन्य साथी शिष्य उससे जलते थे.

**साथी शिष्यों ने मिलरेपा को मजा चखाने की ठानी. एक दिन उनमें से एक ने मिलरेपा से कहा “यदि तुम सचमुच अपने गुरु को मानते हो तो उनका नाम लेकर यहाँ पहाड़ से कूद जाओ. तुम्हारा बाल भी बांका नहीं होगा.”

**और यह क्या? मिलरेपा बिना किसी हिचकिचाहट के वहाँ से कूद गया. खाई तीन हजार फीट गहरी थी. शिष्यों ने सोचा कि नीचे तो वहाँ मिलरेपा हड्डी पसली एक हो गई होगी, और वह ईश्वर को प्यारा हो गया होगा. बेचारा विश्वासी मूर्ख!

**परंतु जब वे वापस आश्रम लौटे तो पाए कि मिलरेपा प्रसन्न मुद्रा में पद्मासन लगाए ध्यान कर रहे हैं. उनका बाल भी बांका नहीं हुआ था.

**एक बार आश्रम के एक कमरे में भीषण आग लग गई. कमरे में एक बच्चा और एक स्त्री फंस गए थे. किसी की हिम्मत नहीं हो रही थी भीतर जाकर उन्हें बचाने की. एक शिष्य ने मिलरेपा से कहा जो वहाँ अभी पहुँचा ही था – गुरु का नाम लेकर भीतर जाओ और फंसे बच्चे और स्त्री को ले आओ. वह शिष्य मिलरेपा से बेहद जलता था और चाहता था कि मिलरेपा भी उस अग्नि में स्वाहा हो जाए. मगर यह क्या – मिलरेपा आसानी से भीतर गया और बिना किसी परेशानी के जलती आग में से बच्चे और स्त्री को बचा लाया.

**कुछ दिनों पश्चात् शिष्य मंडली को दूसरे शहर जाना था. बीच में नदी पड़ती थी. सब नाव में बैठ रहे थे. एक शिष्य ने मिलरेपा से मजाक किया – तुम्हें तो नाव की जरूरत ही नहीं है. बस, गुरु का नाम लो और नदी पार कर लो.

**मिलरेपा ने सहमति में सिर हिलाया और नदी में डग भरते हुए चला गया. उसके लिए नदी जैसे सड़क बन गई थी.

**संयोग से उस वक्त गुरु वहीं पर थे. उन्होंने मिलरेपा को नदी को अपने कदमों से डग भर कर पार करते देखा तो विश्वास नहीं हुआ. उन्हें पूर्व की घटनाओं की जानकारी नहीं थी. उन्होंने मिलरेपा से दरयाफ्त की कि नदी को उन्होंने अपने कदमों से कैसे पार किया. मिलरेपा ने बताया कि आप गुरु का नाम लिया और बस नदी पार हो गया.

**गुरु ने सोचा कि यह मूर्ख शिष्य जब मेरा नाम लेकर नदी पार कर सकता है तो मुझ स्वयं में कितनी शक्ति होगी. यह विचार कर गुरु भी नदी में उतरा. परंतु यह क्या! नदी की धारा ने उसे लील लिया.

**"असली शक्ति व्यक्ति में नहीं, उसके विश्वास में होती है."*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ऑनेस्टी इज द बेस्ट क्वालिफ़िकेशन

**सी.वी. रमन ने 1949 में रमन रिसर्च इंस्टीट्यूट बनाया था. वैज्ञानिक सहायकों की नियुक्ति के लिए साक्षात्कार का दौर चल रहा था. साक्षात्कार समाप्त होने के पश्चात् रमन बाहर आए तो एक साक्षात्कारकर्ता को उन्होंने देखा. उन्हें याद आया कि इसे तो अपर्याप्त योग्यता के कारण साक्षात्कार से पहले ही बाहर कर दिया गया था. उन्होंने जिज्ञासावश पूछा – “आप अब तक यहाँ क्या कर रहे हैं? आपको तो सुबह ही कह दिया गया था कि आपकी योग्यता अपर्याप्त है, और हम आपको नौकरी पर नहीं रख सकते.”

**उस व्यक्ति ने जवाब दिया – “मान्यवर, मुझे आपने बता दिया था, और मैं समझ गया हूँ, और मैं वापस चला भी गया था. मगर आपके ऑफ़िस से मुझे गलती से अधिक यात्रा व्यय का भुगतान कर दिया गया है. दरअसल मैं उसे वापस करने आया हूँ.”

**“अच्छा, ये बात है!” रमन आश्चर्यचकित होकर उसे अपने आफिस की ओर ले जाते हुए बोले – “आइए, आपको हम इस पद पर नियुक्त करते हैं. आपकी शैक्षणिक योग्यता कम है, वह हम आपको सिखा देंगे. दरअसल ज्यादा जरूरी योग्यता - "ईमानदारी आप में है, और यह मेरे लिए ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण है.”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*पानी पंप करना

**एडीसन का एक ग्रीष्मकालीन निवास था जिस पर उन्हें बड़ा गर्व था। वे सभी मेहमानों को अपना घर और उसमें प्रयुक्त मेहनत बचाने वाले उपकरणों को चाव से दिखाते थे। घर के मुख्य द्वार पर एक बड़ा सा दरवाज़ा लगा था जिसे ताकत से घुमाकर ही घर में प्रवेश किया जा सकता था।

**एक मेहमान ने एडीसन से पूछा कि जब घर में सुख-सुविधा के इतने उपकरण लगे हुए है तब यह दरवाज़ा इतना भारी क्यों है?

**एडीसन ने उत्तर दिया - "जो कोई भी इस दरवाज़े को एक बार घुमाता है, घर की छत पर लगी टंकी में 8 गैलन पानी चढ़ जाता है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*तालाब में बारहसिंगा

**एक बारहसिंगा तालाब में अपनी प्यास बुझाने आया। जैसे ही वह पानी पीने लगा, उसे अपनी परछाई दिखायी दी। अपने सींगों को देखकर वह बहुत खुश हुआ कि प्रकृति ने उसे कितना सुंदर तोहफा दिया है। तभी उसका ध्यान अपने पतले पैरों की ओर गया। वह अपने पतले पैरों को देखकर दुःखी हो गया। वह अपने शरीर को निहारने में लगा हुआ था कि कुछ शिकारी दबे पांव उसके नजदीक आ पहुंचे।

**बारहसिंगा अपने पतले पैरों की वजह से, जिन्हें वह बदसूरत और बेकार समझ रहा था, सरपट भागा और शिकारियों की पहुंच से दूर हो गया। तभी उसके सींग, जिन्हें वह गर्व की चीज समझ रहा था, घनी झाड़ियों में उलझ गए और शिकारियों ने उसे पकड़ कर मार डाला।

**"हम प्रायः अपने पास मौजूद छोटी-छोटी परंतु महत्त्वपूर्ण चीजों की उपेक्षा करते हैं।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*अर्थ का अर्थ
*
*एक गुरु के आश्रम में ज्ञान चर्चा के लिए एक बड़े अधिकारी पधारे. आरंभिक  दुआ-सलाम के बाद अधिकारी ने गुरु से पूछा “गुरुदेव कृपा कर बताएँ कि हमारे दैनिक  जीवन में हमारे सामने रहते हुए भी वह क्या चीज है जिसे हम देख नहीं पाते हैं”  
*
*गुरु शांत रहे. उन्होंने अधिकारी को नाश्ते में फल दिए. पीने को पेय प्रस्तुत  किया. खान-पान के बाद यह सोचकर कि गुरु ने शायद उनके प्रश्न पर ध्यान नहीं दिया, अपना प्रश्न फिर से दोहराया.  
*
*“बिलकुल सही,” गुरु ने अब अपना मुंह खोला – “इसका यही अर्थ है – हालाकि अपने  दैनिक जीवन में वह रहता है, मगर फिर भी हम देख नहीं पाते हैं!” * 
*ज्ञानी बोलते नहीं,*
*जो बोलते हैं जानते नहीं,*
*बुद्धिमान मौन रहते हैं,*
*चतुर थोड़ा बोलते हैं, 
**मूर्ख बहस करते हैं*

----------


## Sameerchand

*दूसरा गधा लाना
* 
*"ठीक है नसरुद्दीन कि तुम अपने गधे के मर  जाने पर दुःखी हो रहे हो। पर इतना दुःख तो तुमने अपनी पहली बीवी के मर जाने पर भी  व्यक्त नहीं किया था।" 

"तुम्हें यह याद होगा कि जब मेरी पहली बीवी मरी थी तो  सारे गांव वालों ने मुझे यह सांत्वना दी थी कि वे मेरे लिए दूसरी बीवी तलाश करेंगे।  पर अब तक किसी गांव वाले ने मुझे दूसरा गधा देने की बात नहीं की है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सिर्फ तुम

जब एक नए शिष्य ने मठ में प्रवेश लिया तो गुरू जी ने उससे  सबसे पहले यह प्रश्न किया - 

**"क्या तुम ऐसे व्यक्ति को जानते हो जो सारी उम्र  तुम्हारा साथ नहीं छोड़ेगा?"  

"वह कौन है गुरूजी?"  

"सिर्फ तुम"  

"और  क्या तुम ऐसे व्यक्ति को जानते हो जिसके पास तुम्हारे सभी प्रश्नों का उत्तर हो?"  

"वह कौन है गुरूजी?"  

"सिर्फ तुम"  

"और क्या तुम अपनी सभी समस्याओं का  उत्तर जानते हो?"  

"मैं नहीं जानता गुरूजी।"  

"सिर्फ तुम"  
*

----------


## Sameerchand

*पांच घंटियों वाली योजना
*
*किसी जमाने में एक होटल हुआ करता था जिसका नाम "द सिल्वर स्टार"था। होटल मालिक के तमाम प्रयासों के बावजूद वह होटल बहुत अच्छा नहीं चल रहा था।  होटल मालिक ने होटल को आरामदायक, कर्मचारियों को विनम्र बनाने के अलावा किराया भी  कम करके देख लिया, पर वह ग्राहकों को आकर्षित करने में नाकाम रहा। इससे निराश होकर  वह एक साधु के पास सलाह लेने पहुंचा।  
*
*उसकी व्यथा सुनने के बाद साधु ने उससे कहा - "इसमें चिंता की क्या बात है? बस  तुम अपने होटल का नाम बदल दो।"  
*
*होटल मालिक ने कहा - "यह असंभव है। कई पीढ़ियों से इसका नाम "द सिल्वर स्टार" है  और यह देशभर में प्रसिद्ध है।" 
*
*साधु ने उससे फिर कहा - "पर अब तुम इसका नाम बदल कर "द फाइव वैल" रख दो और होटल  के दरवाज़े पर छह घंटियाँ लटका दो।" 
*
*होटल मालिक ने कहा - "छह घंटियाँ? यह तो और भी बड़ी बेवकूफी होगी। आखिर इससे क्या  लाभ होगा?"  
*
*साधु ने मुस्कराते हुए कहा - यह प्रयास करके भी देख लो।  
*
*होटल मालिक ने वैसा ही किया।  
*
*इसके बाद जो भी राहगीर और पर्यटक वहां से गुजरता, होटल मालिक की गल्ती बताने चला  आता। अंदर आते ही वे होटल की व्यवस्था और विनम्र सेवा से प्रभावित हो जाते। धीरे - धीरे वह होटल चल निकला। होटल मालिक इतने दिनों से जो चाह रहा था, वह उसे मिल गया।  

**"दूसरे की गल्ती बताने में भी कुछ व्यक्तियों का अहं संतुष्ट होता है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बद से बदतर तरीका
*
*एक महाराजा समुद्र की यात्रा के दौरान भयंकर तूफान में फंस गए। उनका एक गुलाम जो  पहली बार जहाज पर चढ़ा था, डर के मारे कांपने लगा और चिल्ला-चिल्ला के रोने लगा। वह  इतनी जोर से रोया कि जहाज पर सवार बाकी सभी लोग उसकी कायरता देख गुस्सा हो गए।  महाराजा ने भी गुस्सा होकर उसे समुद्र में फेंकने का आदेश दे दिया।  
*
*लेकिन राजा के सलाहकार, जो कि एक संन्यासी थे, ने उन्हें रोकते हुए कहा - "कृपया  यह मामला मुझे निपटाने दें। शायद मैं उसका इलाज कर सकता हूं।"  
*
*राजा ने उनकी बात मान ली। उन्होंने कुछ नाविकों से उस गुलाम को समुद्र में फेंक  देने का आदेश दिया। जैसे ही उस गुलाम को समुद्र में फेंका गया वह बेचारा गुलाम जोर  से चिल्लाया और अपनी जान बचाने के लिए कठोर संघर्ष करने लगा।  

**कुछ ही पलों में संन्यासी ने उसे दोबारा जहाज पर खींच लेने का आदेश दिया। जहाज  पर वापस आकर वह गुलाम चुपचाप एक कोने में जाकर खड़ा हो गया। जब महाराजा ने संन्यासी  से इसका कारण पूछा तो उन्होंने कहा -* *"जब तक स्थितियां बद से बदतर न हो जाए, हम यह  जान नहीं पाते कि हम कितने भाग्यशाली हैं।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*बदबूदार घोंसला
*
*कबूतर के एक जोड़े ने अपने लिए घोंसला बनाया. परंतु जब कबूतर जोड़े उस घोंसले  में रहते तो अजीब बदबू आती रहती थी. उन्होंने उस घोंसले को छोड़ कर दूसरी जगह एक  नया घोंसला बनाया. मगर स्थिति वैसी ही थी. बदबू ने यहाँ भी पीछा नहीं छोड़ा.  
*
*परेशान होकर उन्होंने वह मोहल्ला ही छोड़ दिया और नए मोहल्ले में घोंसला बनाया. घोंसले के लिए साफ सुथरे तिनके जोड़े. मगर यह क्या! इस घोंसले में भी वही, उसी तरह  की बदबू आती रहती थी.  
*
*थक हार कर उन्होंने अपने एक बुजुर्ग, चतुर कबूतर से सलाह लेने की ठानी और उनके  पास जाकर तमाम वाकया बताया.  
*
*चतुर कबूतर उनके घोंसले में गया, आसपास घूमा फिरा और फिर बोला – “घोंसला बदलने  से यह बदबू नहीं जाएगी. बदबू घोंसले से नहीं, तुम्हारे अपने शरीर से आ रही है. खुले  में तुम्हें अपनी बदबू महसूस नहीं होती, मगर घोंसले में घुसते ही तुम्हें यह महसूस  होती है और तुम समझते हो कि बदबू घोंसले से आ रही है. अब जरा अपने आप को साफ करो.”  

**"दुनिया जहान में खामियाँ निकालने और बदबू ढूंढने के बजाए अपने भीतर की  खामियों और बदबू को हटाएँ. दुनिया सचमुच खूबसूरत, खुशबूदार हो  जाएगी"*

----------


## Jayeshh

समीर जी ... क्या खूब कही....सब एक से बढ़कर एक है.... मेहनत का फल तो मिलना ही चाहिए....+++++

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी ... क्या खूब कही....सब एक से बढ़कर एक है.... मेहनत का फल तो मिलना ही चाहिए....+++++


*धन्यवाद जयेश बंधू..............आपके कीमती विचारों से बहुत प्रोत्साहन मिलता हैं....बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका..*

----------


## Sameerchand

*परीक्षा की घडी**

एक जहाज  समुद्र में डूब गया – उसमे से एक आदमी किसी तरह तैर कर एक छोटे से द्वीप पर पहुँच गया | वह इश्वर से प्रार्थने करता रहा की कोई उसे बचाने आये पर कुछ हुआ नहीं 
*
*बेचारे ने किसी तरह लकड़ियाँ जोड़ कर धूप और बारिश से बचने के लिए एक छोटी सी झोपडी बना ली | लेकिन एक दिन वह जब खाने के लिए कुछ कुछ ढूंढ कर लौटा – तो उसकी झोपडी जल रही थी …. वह रो पड़ा और उसने इश्वर से कहा की तू मेरे साथ ऐसा कैसे कर सका?

**जब अगले दिन की सुबह उसकी नींद खुली – तो एक जहाज की आवाज़ से – जो उसे बचाने आया था
*
*उसने पूछा – तुम्हे कैसे पता चला की मैं यहाँ हूँ?
*
*जवाब मिला – तुम्हारे धुंए के संकेत से …..

**इसलिए – विश्वास रखो – कैसी भी परीक्षा की घडी क्यों न हो – उसे भगवान् का कोई संकेत समझो ….*

----------


## Sameerchand

*जीवन में हर चीज़ परफेक्ट हो

एक आदमी रोज़ नदी से पानी भर कर साहेब के घर तक ले जाया करता था. कन्धों पर एक लम्बी लकड़ी होती, जिसके दोनों सिरों पर एक एक घड़ा बंधा होता | उनमे से एक घड़ा थोडा सा क्रैक्ड था, तो सारे रास्ते उसमे से पानी रिसता रहता | तो मंजिल तक आते आते – एक घड़ा पूरा भरा होता, तो दूसरा सिर्फ आधा रह जाता | पहला घड़ा तो अपने पर्फोमेंस से काफी खुश था लेकिन यह घड़ा हमेशा हीन भावना में घिरा रहता |
*
*एक दिन इस घड़े ने आदमी से कहा – तुम मुझे फेंक दो – और दूसरा घड़ा ले आओ – क्योंकि मैं अपना काम ठीक से नहीं कर पाता हूँ | तुम इतना भार उठा कर शुरू करते हो लेकिन पहुँचने तक मैं आधा खाली होता हूँ | 
*
*इस पर आदमी ने उसे कहा – की आज जाते हुए तुम नीचे पगडण्डी को देखते चलना | घड़े ने ऐसा ही किया – रस्ते भर रंग बिरंगे फूलों से भरे पौधे थे | लेकिन मंजिल आते आते वह फिर आधा खाली हो जाने से दुखी था – उसने बोलना शुरू ही किया था की आदमी ने कहा – अभी कुछ मत कहो – लौटने के समय रास्ते की दूसरी तरफ भी देखते जाना | और लौटते हुए घड़े ने यह भी किया – लेकिन इस तरफ कोई फूल न थे |

**नदी के किनारे अपने घर लौट कर उस आदमी ने घड़े को समझाया – मैं पहले से जानता हूँ की तुमसे पानी नहीं संभल पाता – पर यह बुरा ही हो ऐसा ज़रूरी तो नहीं !!! मैंने तुम्हारी और फूलों के पौधे रोप दिए थे – जिनमे तुम्हारे द्वारा रोज़ पानी पड़ता रहा – और वे खिलते रहे |

**इसीलिए – हमें समझना है की जीवन में हर चीज़ परफेक्ट हो ऐसा कोई आवश्यक तो नहीं – ज़रुरत इस बात की है की हम हर कमी को पोजिटिव बना पाते हैं – या नहीं ….. | तो अब से हम – किसी को क्रैक्ड पोट कहने या- कोई हमें कहे तो हर्ट होने – से पहले यह कहानी याद करें** |**


(यह कहानी कहीं पढ़ी थी कभी – शायद किसी ई मेल में …. यह एक चाइनीज़ प्रोवेर्ब (चीनी लोक कहावत ) पर आधारित है |)*

----------


## satyendra85

> *परीक्षा की घडी**
> 
> एक जहाज  समुद्र में डूब गया – उसमे से एक आदमी किसी तरह तैर कर एक छोटे से द्वीप पर पहुँच गया | वह इश्वर से प्रार्थने करता रहा की कोई उसे बचाने आये पर कुछ हुआ नहीं 
> *
> *बेचारे ने किसी तरह लकड़ियाँ जोड़ कर धूप और बारिश से बचने के लिए एक छोटी सी झोपडी बना ली | लेकिन एक दिन वह जब खाने के लिए कुछ कुछ ढूंढ कर लौटा – तो उसकी झोपडी जल रही थी …. वह रो पड़ा और उसने इश्वर से कहा की तू मेरे साथ ऐसा कैसे कर सका?
> 
> **जब अगले दिन की सुबह उसकी नींद खुली – तो एक जहाज की आवाज़ से – जो उसे बचाने आया था
> *
> *उसने पूछा – तुम्हे कैसे पता चला की मैं यहाँ हूँ?
> ...


बहुत सुन्दर और ज्ञानवर्धक कहानी है समीर भाई

----------


## xman

बहुत अच्छी कहानियां है 
मेरी और से रेपो

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत अच्छी कहानियां है 
> मेरी और से रेपो


*धन्यवाद मित्र, आपको मेरे द्वारा प्रश्तुत कहानिया अच्छी लगी.. अपने कीमती विचार और सूत्र पर उपस्थिति के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद..*

----------


## adityaa

समीर भाई आपकी कहानियोंसे मिले उत्कृष्ट विचारोंके  लिए +++++++++

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भाई आपकी कहानियोंसे मिले उत्कृष्ट विचारोंके  लिए +++++++++


*प्रिय मित्र* *आदित्य* *जी, आपका इस सूत्र पर आकर प्रोत्साहित करना काबिले तारीफ है मित्र. आप इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने कीमती विचार व्यक्त की, इस के लिए आपको हार्दिक धन्यवाद. आगे भी आप ऐसे ही मेरा प्रोत्साहन बढ़ाते रहिएगा. मित्र, आपका सहयोग इस सूत्र में अपेक्षित हैं.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सुखी वैवाहिक जीवन का रहस्य

**एक दंपति का वैवाहिक जीवन 60 वर्ष से अधिक हो चुका था। उन्होंने एक - दूसरे से कभी कोई बात नहीं छुपायी। वे सभी मसलों पर आपस में बात किया करते थे। उनके बीच में कभी कोई रहस्य नहीं था, सिवाय एक जूते के डिब्बे के, जो उस वृद्ध पुरुष की अल्मारी में ऊपर की ओर रखा रहता था।  पुरुष ने अपने पत्नी को यह कह रखा था कि वह कभी भी उस डिब्बे को खोलकर न देखे।

**महिला ने भी इतने वर्ष उस डिब्बे की ओर कोई ध्यान नहीं दिया। एक दिन वह बुजुर्ग  पुरुष बहुत बीमार पड़ गया। डॉक्टरों ने बताया कि उसके बचने की उम्मीद बहुत कम है। एक - दूसरे के मध्य सभी शेष विषयों की जानकारी लेने के उद्देश्य से पत्नी उस जूते के डिब्बे बिस्तर पर पड़े पुरुष के पास लेकर पहुंची।

**पुरुष ने भी माना कि जूते के डिब्बे के रहस्य से पर्दा उठाने का यही सही वक्त है। जब पत्नी ने उस डिब्बे को खोला तो उसमें कढ़ाईकारी की हुयीं दो गुड़ियां और* *रुपैये** 950000/- मिले।* *पत्नी ने इसके बारे में जानना चाहा।  पुरुष ने उत्तर दिया - "जब हमारी शादी हुयी थी तो मेरी दादी ने मुझे सुखी वैवाहिक जीवन के रहस्य के बारे में बताया था। उन्होंने कहा था कि मैं कभी भी तुमसे बहस न करूं। यदि मुझे कभी तुम्हारे ऊपर गुस्सा आये तो मैं चुप रहूं और अपना ध्यान गुड़िया को सजाने के लिए की जाने वाली कढ़ाईकारी पर लगा दूं।"**उस वृद्ध  महिला की आँखों में खुशी के आंसू छलक आये। डिब्बे में सिर्फ दो गुड़िया थीं। पत्नी यह सोचकर भी खुश थी कि इतने वर्षों के लंबे वैवाहिक जीवन में उसने सिर्फ दो बार ही अपनी पति का दिल दुखाया था।*
*
**"लेकिन प्रिये! यह तो हुयी गुड़िया की बात। फिर इतने सारे पैसों का क्या रहस्य है? ये कहाँ से आये?"

**पति ने उत्तर दिया - "ओह! ये पैसा मैंने उन गुड़ियों को बेचकर कमाया है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*किसकी समस्या ?

**एक व्यक्ति को यह आशंका हुयी कि उसकी पत्नी कुछ ऊँचा सुनने लगी है। उसे लगा कि उसकी पत्नी को सुनने की मशीन लगवाने की आवश्यकता है। वह असमंजस में पड़ गया कि पत्नी को इस संबंध में कैसे बताया जाए। अतः उसने अपने पारिवारिक डॉक्टर से संपर्क किया।

**डॉक्टर ने उसे पत्नी की बहरापन जांचने के लिए आसान घरेलू उपाय बताया - "तुम 40 फुट दूर से खड़े होकर अपनी पत्नी से उस तरह बात करो जैसे उसके नजदीक ही खड़े हो, और देखों कि वह तुम्हें सुन पा रही है या नहीं। यदि नहीं तो 30 फुट की दूरी से बात करो, फिर 20 फुट और इसी तरह पास आते जाओ जब तक कि तुम्हें जबाव न मिले।"

**उसी शाम उसकी पत्नी किचन मे खाना पका रही थी और वह दूसरे कमरे में था। वह अपने आप से बोला - "मैं लगभग 40 फुट दूर हूं। देखते हैं क्या होता है?" फिर उसने सामान्य स्वर में अपनी पत्नी से पूछा - "अजी सुनती हो! आज क्या बना रही हो?" कोई उत्तर नहीं मिला! तब पतिदेव किचन की ओर बढ़े। किचन से लगभग 30 फुट की दूरी से उसने फिर पूछा -"अजी सुनती हो! आज क्या बना रही हो?" अभी भी कोई उत्तर नहीं मिला।

**फिर वह और नजदीक स्थित डाइनिंग रूम तक पहुंच कर बोला - "अजी आज क्या बना रही हो?" फिर कोई उत्तर नहीं मिला। फिर वह किचन के दरवाजे तक यानि पत्नी से 10 फुट की दूरी तक पहुंच कर बोला - "अजी आज क्या बना रही हो?" तब भी कोई उत्तर नहीं मिला। तब वह पत्नी के ठीक पीछे जाकर चिल्लाया - "आज क्या बना रही हो????"**पत्नी ने उत्तर दिया - "जयेश, मैं पांचवी बार बता रही हूं कि मैं खिचड़ी बना रही हूं।"

**"जरूरी नहीं कि दूसरों के साथ ही कोई समस्या हो, जैसा कि हम मानते हैं। ये हमारे साथ भी हो सकती है।"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सुअर और गाय

**एक बार की बात है किसी गांव में एक बहुत धनी और कंजूस व्यक्ति रहता था। सभी गांव वाले उससे बहुत नफरत करते थे। एक दिन उस व्यक्ति ने गांव वालों से कहा - "या तो तुम लोग मुझसे ईर्ष्या करते हो या तुम लोग धन के प्रति मेरे दीवानेपन को ठीक से नहीं समझते, केवल मेरा ईश्वर ही जानता है। मुझे पता है कि आप लोग मुझसे नफरत करते हैं। लेकिन जब मैं मरूंगा तो अपने साथ यह धन नहीं ले जाऊंगा। मैं यह धन अन्य लोगों के कल्याण के लिए छोड़ जाऊंगा। तब आप सभी लोग मुझसे खुश हो जायेंगे।"**उसकी ये बात सुनने के बाद भी लोग उसके ऊपर हँसते रहे।

**गांव वाले उसके ऊपर जरा भी विश्वास नहीं रखते थे। वह फिर बोला - "मैं क्या अमर हूं? मैं भी दूसरे लोगों की ही तरह मरूंगा। तब यह धन सभी के काम आएगा।" उस व्यक्ति को यह समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि लोग उसकी बातों पर भरोसा क्यों नहीं कर रहे हैं।

**एक दिन वह व्यक्ति टहलने गया हुआ था कि अचानक जोरदार बारिश शरू हो गयी। उसने एक पेड़ के नीचे शरण ली। पेड़ के नीचे उसने एक सुअर और गाय को खड़ा पाया। सुअर और गाय के मध्य बातचीत चल रही थी। वह व्यक्ति चुपचाप उनकी बातें सुनने लगा।

**सुअर, गाय से बोला - "ऐसा क्यों है कि सभी लोग तुमसे प्रेम करते हैं और मुझसे नफरत? जब मैं मरूंगा तो मेरे बाल, चमड़ी और मांस लोगों के काम में आयेंगे। मेरी तीन-चार चीजें काम की हैं जबकि तुम सिर्फ एक चीज ही देती हो - दूध। तब भी सब लोग हर वक्त तुम्हारी ही सराहना करते रहते हैं, मेरी नहीं।"

**गाय ने उत्तर दिया - "तो सुनो, मैं लोगों को जिंदा रहते दूध देती हूं। इस कारण सभी लोग मुझे उदार समझते हैं। और तुम सिर्फ मरने के बाद ही काम आते हो। लोग भविष्य में नहीं वर्तमान में यकीन रखते हैं। सीधी सी बात है, यदि तुम जिंदा रहने के दौरान ही लोग के काम आओ तो लोग तुम्हारी भी तारीफ करेंगे।"*

----------


## monieda

मानसिकता 

“जी नमस्ते, मेरा नाम सरिता है और में आपके बिलकुल ऊपर वाले फ्लैट में रहती हूँ...” 

”जी नमस्ते, कहिए?” 

” मुझें घर में काम करने के लिए एक बाई की जरूरत है तो क्या अपनी बाई को ऊपर भेज देंगी?”

”जरूर भेज दूँगी, वैसे कितने लोग है आप के घर में?” 

” बस मैं अकेली ही हूँ।”

”अच्छा थोड़ी देर में बाई आ जाएगी।”

‘’जी धन्यवाद”... कहकर मेंने इंटेर्कोम रख दिया। थोड़ी देर बाद, दरवाजे की घंटी बजी तो  वाकई बाहर एक बाई को खड़ा पाया, मन में एक खुशी के लहर लहरा गयी...सोचा, चलो एक समस्या का समाधान तो आसानी से हो गया है। बाई से सारी बात तय हो गयी थी वक्त और पैसों को लेकर....और फिर कल से उसके आने का इंतज़ार भी शुरू हुआ...लगा कि बाई के हाथ में एक सुदर्शन चक्र है और वो कल से मेरे अव्यवस्थित घर की धुरी घुमा देगी। अगले रोज़ बाई का इंतज़ार करती रही पर वो नहीं आई। उसके अगले दिन मैं  परेशान सी लिफ्ट से उतर कर किसी नई बाई की तलाश में मुड़ी ही थी कि सामने से वही बाई दिखाई, वह मुझे देख कर कन्नी काटने की कोशिश में थी...मैंने उसे पकड़ कर पूछ ही लिया -”सब कुछ तय हो तो गया था फिर तुम आई क्यों नहीं?”

वो सकुचा कर बोली.....”मेमसाहब मैं तो आना चाहती थी पर आपके नीचे वाली आंटी जी ने मना  कर दिया आपके यहाँ आने से”.... 

”पर क्यों मना किया और तुमने उनकी बात भी मान ली, क्या तुम्हें और पैसा नहीं चाहिए?’

वो बोली...” पैसा किसे बुरा लगे हैं मेमसाहब, पर आप तो यहाँ हमेशा रहने वाली हो नहीं, उनका काम तो पक्का है न, और वो बोल रही थी कि आप अकेली औरत हो...उन्हे शक है कि कुछ.....कि कुछ.....”, इसके आगे बाई कुछ बोली नहीं और चली गई । 

और मैं चुपचाप खड़ी उसकी पीठ पर अपने अकेले होने के एहसास को ढूँढने लगी ....समझ नहीं पाई कि चुनौतियों को पार करके यहाँ तक पहुँचने के लिए खुद को शाबाशी दूँ, या नीचे वाली उस आंटी जी की “अकेले” शब्द की मानसिकता पर दुख मनाऊँ।

----------


## monieda

दुख का कारण 

एक व्यापारी को नींद न आने की बीमारी थी। उसका नौकर मालिक की बीमारी से दुखी रहता था। एक दिन व्यापारी अपने नौकर को सारी संपत्ति देकर चल बसा। सम्पत्ति का मालिक बनने के बाद नौकर रात को सोने की कोशिश कर रहा था, किन्तु अब उसे नींद नहीं आ रही थी। एक रात जब वह सोने की कोशिश कर रहा था, उसने कुछ आहट सुनी। देखा, एक चोर घर का सारा सामान समेट कर उसे बांधने की कोशिश कर रहा था, परन्तु चादर छोटी होने के कारण गठरी बंध नहीं रही थी। 

नौकर ने अपनी ओढ़ी हुई चादर चोर को दे दी और बोला, इसमें बांध लो। उसे जगा देखकर चोर सामान छोड़कर भागने लगा। किन्तु नौकर ने उसे रोककर हाथ जोड़कर कहा, भागो मत, इस सामान को ले जाओ ताकि मैं चैन से सो सकूँ। इसी ने मेरे मालिक की नींद उड़ा रखी थी और अब मेरी। उसकी बातें सुन चोर की भी आंखें खुल गईं।

----------


## Sameerchand

*एक परिपूर्ण दुनिया

**मुल्ला भीड़ भरे बाजार में पहुँचा और एक कोने पर खड़ा होकर भाषण झाड़ने लगा.

**थोड़ी ही देर में अच्छी खासी भीड़ एकत्र हो गई.

**वो भाषण दे रहा था – “क्रांति होगी तो हमारी दुनिया परिपूर्ण हो जाएगी, परफेक्ट हो जाएगी. क्रांति होगी तो सभी के पास कारें होंगी. क्रांति होगी तो सभी के पास मोबाइल होगा. 
क्रांति होगी तो रहने के लिए सभी के पास घर होगा...”

**इतने में भीड़ में से कोई विरोध में चिल्लाया – “मुझे न कार चाहिए न मोबाइल और न घर!”

**मुल्ला का भाषण जारी था – “क्रांति होगी तो विरोध में बोलने वाले ऐसे आदमी भी न रहेंगे...”

**"यदि आप परिपूर्ण, परफ़ेक्ट दुनिया चाहते हैं तो वहाँ से आपको मनुष्यों को रफादफा करना होगा."**
*

----------


## monieda

समाधान 

एक बूढा व्यक्ति था। उसकी दो बेटियां थीं। उनमें से एक का विवाह एक कुम्हार से हुआ और दूसरी का एक किसान के साथ। 
एक बार पिता अपनी दोनों पुत्रियों से मिलने गया। पहली बेटी से हालचाल पूछा तो उसने कहा कि इस बार हमने बहुत परिश्रम किया है और बहुत सामान बनाया है।  बस यदि वर्षा न आए तो हमारा कारोबार खूब चलेगा। 

बेटी ने पिता से आग्रह किया कि वो भी प्रार्थना करे कि बारिश न हो। 

फिर पिता दूसरी बेटी से मिला जिसका पति किसान था। उससे हालचाल पूछा तो उसने कहा कि इस बार बहुत परिश्रम किया है और बहुत फसल उगाई है परन्तु वर्षा नहीं हुई है। यदि अच्छी बरसात हो जाए तो खूब फसल होगी। उसने पिता से आग्रह किया कि वो प्रार्थना करे कि खूब बारिश हो। 

एक बेटी का आग्रह था कि पिता वर्षा न होने की प्रार्थना करे और दूसरी का इसके विपरीत कि बरसात न हो। पिता बडी उलझन में पड गया। एक के लिए प्रार्थना करे तो दूसरी का नुक्सान। समाधान क्या हो ? 

पिता ने बहुत सोचा और पुनः अपनी पुत्रियों से मिला। उसने बडी बेटी को समझाया कि यदि इस बार वर्षा नहीं हुई तो तुम अपने लाभ का आधा हिस्सा अपनी छोटी बहन को देना। और छोटी बेटी को मिलकर समझाया कि यदि इस बार खूब वर्षा हुई तो तुम अपने लाभ का आधा हिस्सा अपनी बडी बहन को देना।

----------


## monieda

शब्द 

एक किसान की एक दिन अपने पड़ोसी से खूब जमकर लड़ाई हुई। बाद में जब उसे अपनी गलती का अहसास हुआ, तो उसे ख़ुद पर शर्म आई। वह इतना शर्मसार हुआ कि एक साधु के पास पहुँचा और पूछा, ‘‘मैं अपनी गलती का प्रायश्चित करना चाहता हूँ।’’ साधु ने कहा कि पंखों से भरा एक थैला लाओ और उसे शहर के बीचों-बीच उड़ा दो। किसान ने ठीक वैसा ही किया, जैसा कि साधु ने उससे कहा था और फिर साधु के पास लौट आया। लौटने पर साधु ने उससे कहा, ‘‘अब जाओ और जितने भी पंख उड़े हैं उन्हें बटोर कर थैले में भर लाओ।’’  नादान किसान जब वैसा करने पहुँचा तो उसे मालूम हुआ कि यह काम मुश्किल नहीं बल्कि असंभव है। खैर, खाली थैला ले, वह वापस साधु के पास आ गया। यह देख साधु ने उससे कहा, ‘‘ऐसा ही मुँह से निकले शब्दों के साथ भी होता है।’’

----------


## monieda

दंभी 

एक पढ़ा-लिखा दंभी व्यक्ति नाव में सवार हुआ। वह घमंड से भरकर नाविक से पूछने लगा, ‘‘क्या तुमने व्याकरण पढ़ा है, नाविक?’’

नाविक बोला, ‘‘नहीं।’’ 

दंभी व्यक्ति ने कहा, ‘‘अफसोस है कि तुमने अपनी आधी उम्र यों ही गँवा दी!’’ 

थोड़ी देर में उसने फिर नाविक से पूछा, “तुमने इतिहास व भूगोल पढ़ा?” 

नाविक ने फिर सिर हिलाते हुए ‘नहीं’ कहा। 

दंभी ने कहा, “फिर तो तुम्हारा पूरा जीवन ही बेकार गया।“ 

मांझी को बड़ा क्रोध आया। लेकिन उस समय वह कुछ नहीं बोला। दैवयोग से वायु के प्रचंड झोंकों ने नाव को भंवर में डाल दिया। 

नाविक ने ऊंचे स्वर में उस व्यक्ति से पूछा, ‘‘महाराज, आपको तैरना भी आता है कि नहीं?’’ 

सवारी ने कहा, ‘‘नहीं, मुझे तैरना नही आता।’’ 

“फिर तो आपको अपने इतिहास, भूगोल को सहायता के लिए बुलाना होगा वरना आपकी सारी उम्र बरबाद होने वाली है क्योंकि नाव अब भंवर में डूबने वाली है।’’ यह कहकर नाविक नदी में कूद तैरता हुआ किनारे की ओर बढ़ गया। 

मनुष्य को किसी एक विद्या या कला में दक्ष हो जाने पर गर्व नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## Sameerchand

*सही ताले की ग़लत चाबी

**अमीर जमींदार के घर में मुल्ला लंबे समय से काम कर रहा था. 11 वर्षों तक निरंतर काम करने के बाद एक दिन मुल्ला जमींदार से बोला – “अब मैं भर पाया. मैं अब यहाँ काम नहीं करूंगा. मैं यहाँ काम करके बोर हो गया. मैं काम छोड़कर जाना चाहता हूँ. वैसे भी आप मुझ पर भरोसा ही नहीं करते!”

**जमींदार को झटका लगा. बोला – “भरोसा नहीं करते? क्या कह रहे हो मुल्ला! मैं तुम्हें पिछले 11 वर्षों से अपने छोटे भाई सा सम्मान दे रहा हूँ. और घर की चाबियाँ यहीं टेबल पर तुम्हारे सामने पड़ी रहती हैं और तुम कहते हो कि मैं तुम पर भरोसा नहीं करता!”

**“भरोसे की बात तो छोड़ ही दो,” मुल्ला ने आगे कहा – “इनमें से कोई भी चाबी तिजोरी में नहीं लगती.”

**"हमारे पास भी बहुत सी चाबियाँ नहीं हैं जो कहीं नहीं लगतीं?"*

----------


## monieda

दूरदर्शी 

एक आदमी सोना तोलने के लिए सुनार के पास तराजू मांगने आया। सुनार ने कहा, ‘‘मियाँ, अपना रास्ता लो। मेरे पास छलनी नहीं है।’’ उसने कहा, ‘‘मजाक न कर, भाई, मुझे तराजू चाहिए।’’

सुनार ने कहा, ‘‘मेरी दुकान में झाडू नहीं हैं।’’ उसने कहा, ‘‘मसखरी को छोड़, मै तराजू मांगने आया हूँ, वह दे दे और बहरा बन कर ऊटपटांग बातें न कर।’’

सुनार ने जवाब दिया, ‘‘हजरत, मैंने तुम्हारी बात सुन ली थी, मैं बहरा नहीं हूँ। तुम यह न समझो कि मैं गोलमाल कर रहा हूँ। तुम बूढ़े आदमी सुखकर काँटा हो रहे हो। सारा शरीर काँपता हैं। तुम्हारा सोना भी कुछ बुरादा है और कुछ चूरा है। इसलिए तौलते समय तुम्हारा हाथ काँपेगा और सोना गिर पड़ेगा तो तुम फिर आओगे कि भाई, जरा झाड़ू तो देना ताकि मैं सोना इकट्ठा कर लूं और जब बुहार कर मिट्टी और सोना इकट्ठा कर लोगे तो फिर कहोगे कि मुझे छलनी चाहिए, ताकि ख़ाक को छानकर सोना अलग कर सको। हमारी दुकान में छलनी कहां? मैंने पहले ही तुम्हारे काम के अन्तिम परिणाम को देखकर दूरदर्शिता से कहा था कि तुम कहीं दूसरी जगह से तराजू मांग लो।’’ 

 जो मनुष्य केवल काम के प्रारम्भ को देखता है, वह अन्धा है। जो परिणाम को ध्यान में रखे, वह बुद्धिमान है। जो मनुष्य आगे होने वाली बात को पहले ही से सोच लेता है, उसे अन्त में लज्जित नहीं होना पड़ता।

----------


## monieda

उदार दृष्टि

पुराने जमाने की बात है। ग्रीस देश के स्पार्टा राज्य में पिडार्टस नाम का एक नौजवान रहता था। वह पढ़-लिखकर बड़ा विद्वान बन गया था।

एक बार उसे पता चला कि राज्य में तीन सौ जगहें खाली हैं। वह नौकरी की तलाश में था ही, इसलिए उसने तुरन्त अर्जी भेज दी।

लेकिन जब नतीजा निकला तो मालूम पड़ा कि पिडार्टस को नौकरी के लिए नहीं चुना गया था।

जब उसके मित्रों को इसका पता लगा तो उन्होंने सोचा कि इससे पिडार्टस बहुत दुखी हो गया होगा, इसलिए वे सब मिलकर उसे आश्वासन देने उसके घर पहुंचे।

पिडार्टस ने मित्रों की बात सुनी और हंसते-हंसते कहने लगा, “मित्रों, इसमें दुखी होने की क्या बात है? मुझे तो यह जानकर आनन्द हुआ है कि अपने राज्य में मुझसे अधिक योग्यता वाले तीन सौ मनुष्य हैं।”

----------


## monieda

न देने वाला मन

एक भिखारी सुबह-सुबह भीख मांगने निकला। चलते समय उसने अपनी झोली में जौ के मुट्ठी भर दाने डाल लिए। टोटके या अंधविश्वास के कारण भिक्षाटन के लिए निकलते समय भिखारी अपनी झोली खाली नहीं रखते। थैली देख कर दूसरों को लगता है कि इसे पहले से किसी ने दे रखा है। पूर्णिमा का दिन था, भिखारी सोच रहा था कि आज ईश्वर की कृपा होगी तो मेरी यह झोली शाम से पहले ही भर जाएगी। 

अचानक सामने से राजपथ पर उसी देश के राजा की सवारी आती दिखाई दी। भिखारी खुश हो गया। उसने सोचा, राजा के दर्शन और उनसे मिलने वाले दान से सारे दरिद्र दूर हो जाएंगे, जीवन संवर जाएगा। जैसे-जैसे राजा की सवारी निकट आती गई, भिखारी की कल्पना और उत्तेजना भी बढ़ती गई। जैसे ही राजा का रथ भिखारी के निकट आया, राजा ने अपना रथ रुकवाया, उतर कर उसके निकट पहुंचे। भिखारी की तो मानो सांसें ही रुकने लगीं। लेकिन राजा ने उसे कुछ देने के बदले उलटे अपनी बहुमूल्य चादर उसके सामने फैला दी और भीख की याचना करने लगे। भिखारी को समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि क्या करे। अभी वह सोच ही रहा था कि राजा ने पुन: याचना की। भिखारी ने अपनी झोली में हाथ डाला, मगर हमेशा दूसरों से लेने वाला मन देने को राजी नहीं हो रहा था। जैसे-तैसे कर उसने दो दाने जौ के निकाले और उन्हें राजा की चादर पर डाल दिया। उस दिन भिखारी को रोज से अधिक भीख मिली, मगर वे दो दाने देने का मलाल उसे सारे दिन रहा। शाम को जब उसने झोली पलटी तो उसके आश्चर्य की सीमा न रही। जो जौ वह ले गया था, उसके दो दाने सोने के हो गए थे। उसे समझ में आया कि यह दान की ही महिमा के कारण हुआ है। वह पछताया कि काश! उस समय राजा को और अधिक जौ दी होती, लेकिन नहीं दे सका, क्योंकि देने की आदत जो नहीं थी।

----------


## monieda

मासूम सज़ा 

एक दिन बादशाह अकबर ने दरबार में आते ही दरबारियों से पूछा – किसी ने आज मेरी मूंछें नोचने की जुर्रत की। उसे क्या सज़ा दी जानी चाहिए।

दरबारियों में से किसी ने कहा – उसे सूली पर लटका देना चाहिए, किसी ने कहा उसे फाँसी दे देनी चाहिए, किसी ने कहा उसकी गरदन धड़ से तत्काल उड़ा देनी चाहिए।

बादशाह नाराज हुए। अंत में उन्होंने बीरबल से पूछा – तुमने कोई राय नहीं दी! 

बादशाह  धीरे से मुस्कराए,  बोले - क्या मतलब? 

जहाँपनाह, ख़ता माफ हो, इस गुनहगार को तो सज़ा के बजाए उपहार देना चाहिए – बीरबल ने जवाब दिया।  जहाँपनाह, जो व्यक्ति आपकी मूँछें नोचने की जुर्रत कर सकता है, वह आपके शहजादे के सिवा कोई और हो ही नहीं सकता जो आपकी गोद में खेलता है। गोद में खेलते-खेलते उसने आज आपकी मूँछें नोच ली होंगी। उस मासूम को उसकी इस जुर्रत के बदले मिठाई खाने की मासूम सज़ा दी जानी चाहिए – बीरबल ने खुलासा किया।

बादशाह ने ठहाका लगाया और अन्य दरबारी बगलें झांकने लगे।

----------


## monieda

लेखक 

जेबकतरे ने उसकी जेब काटी तो लगा था कि काफी माल हाथ लगा है, भारी जान पड़ती थी। देखा तो सब के सब काग़ज़ निकले। काग़ज़ों पर नजर डाली तो तीन कविताएँ, एक कहानी और दो लघु-कथाएं थीं। नोट एक भी न था।

जेबकतरे को लेखक की जेब काटने  का पछतावा हो रहा था।

----------


## monieda

मेजबान 

'कभी हमारे घर को भी पवित्र करो।' करूणा से भीगे स्वर में भेड़िये ने भोली-भाली भेड़ से कहा

'मैं जरूर आती बशर्ते तुम्हारे घर का मतलब तुम्हारा पेट न होता।' भेड़ ने नम्रतापूर्वक जवाब दिया।

----------


## monieda

खुशामद

एक नामुराद आशिक से किसी ने पूछा, 'कहो जी, तुम्हारी माशूका तुम्हें क्यों नहीं मिली।'

बेचारा उदास होकर बोला, 'यार कुछ न पूछो! मैंने इतनी खुशामद की कि उसने अपने को सचमुच ही परी समझ लिया और हम आदमियों से बोलने में भी परहेज किया।'

----------


## monieda

उलझन 

‘ए फॉर एप्पल, बी फॉर बैट’ एक देसी बच्चा अँग्रेजी पढ़ रहा था। यह पढ़ाई अपने देश भारत में पढ़ाई जा रही थी। 

‘ए फार अर्जुन – बी फार बलराम’ एक भारतीय संस्था में एक भारतीय बच्चे को विदेश में अँग्रेजी पढ़ाई जा रही थी। 

अपने देश में विदेशी ढंग से और विदेश में देसी ढंग से। अपने देश में, ‘ए फॉर अर्जुन, बी फॉर बलराम’ क्यों नहीं होता? मैं उलझन में पड़ गया। 

मैं सोचने लगा अगर अँग्रेजी हमारी जरूरत ही है तो ‘ए फार अर्जुन – बी फार बलराम’ ही क्यों न पढ़ा जाए?

----------


## Jayeshh

समीर जी और मोनिएदा जी... बहुत खूब.. सुन्दर द्रष्टान्त के साथ बोध कथाएं.....
हा हा हा.... समीर जी आप ने तो मुझे बहरा बना दिया? (मजाक)

----------


## umabua

*हृदय परिवर्तन* 

*एक कारखाने में एक कर्मचारी की गलती से उसकी मौत हो गयी . सड़क पर लाश रख कर जाम लगा दिया. मृतक की बीबी का रो रो कर बुरा हाल था. १८ वर्षीय बेटा और १५ वर्षीय बेटी अपने पिता की लाश से लिपट लिपट कर रो रहे थे. पूरा वातावरण ग़मगीन  था.* 
*
स्थानीय पत्रकार और फोटोग्राफर शव और भीड़ का छायांकन करते हुए लोगों से इस विषय में जानकारी ले रहे थे. मृतक की पत्नी**और बच्चे चीख चीख कर कारखाना मालिक को दोषी ठहरा रहे थे. पुलिस आयी और मौक़ा मुआयना  करने कारखाने के अन्दर चली**गयी. साथ में मृतक के दो रिश्तेदार भी अन्दर गए.* 
*
थोड़ी देर बाद एक सिपाही मृतक के एक रिश्तेदार के साथ मृतक की बीबी और बच्चों को बुला लाया.
अब वे सभी कारखाना* *मालिक के केबिन में बैठे थे. वहाँ पर कारखाना मालिक, थानेदार, मृतक की पत्नी और
बच्चे, दोनों  रिश्तेदार और दो स्थानीय* *पत्रकार ही उपस्थित थे. मेज पर रुपयों की कुछ गड्डियां रखी हुयी थी. 
थानेदार ने दोनों रिश्तेदारों की तरफ इशारा किया तो उन्होने* *तक कीपत्नी से कहा, 'भाभी, ये दो लाख रुपये हैं  जो आपके  खर्चे के लिए हैं.तीन लाख का ड्राफ्ट बेटी के नाम से और दो लाख का**ड्राफ्ट बेटे के नाम से बन कर आने वाले हैं.ये आप रख लो. जो होना था वो तो हो ही गया है. शायद ईश्वर को यही मंज़ूर था. अब* 
*आप जैसा उचित समझें दरोगा जी और पत्रकारों को बता दें.'
*
*मृतक की पत्नी और बच्चों के चहरे पर चमक थी. मृतक की पत्नी ने अपने बच्चों की ओर देखा और थानेदार की तरफ देखते* *हुए बोली, 'साहब हम अपने पति से बहुत दुखी थे. वे बहुत अधिक शराब पीते थे.
 बच्चों से भी मार पीट करते रहते थे. आज सुबह भी**घर से झगडा कर के निकले थे . थोड़ी देर पहले ही हमें उनके साथियों से खबर मिली थी कि कारखाने में आने से पहले उन्होंने* *जमकर शराब पी थी.
 क्या कहें मेरा नसीब ही ऐसा है. ये मालिक साहब तो भगवान् की तरह हैं. ' यह कहते हुए 
उसने सामने रखी* *गड्डियों को समेत लिया . 
*
*केबिन से बाहर निकलते समय थानेदार, पत्रकार और दोनों रिश्तेदारों की जेबें उभरी हुयी थी.      *

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी और मोनिएदा जी... बहुत खूब.. सुन्दर द्रष्टान्त के साथ बोध कथाएं.....
> हा हा हा.... समीर जी आप ने तो मुझे बहरा बना दिया? (मजाक)


*धन्यवाद मित्र जयेश जी..आपका यहाँ पर आकर मुझे प्रोत्साहित करना काबिले तारीफ हैं.*
*मित्र एक बात समझ में नहीं आयी की मैंने आपको बहरा कैसे बना दिया ...जो की आपने मजाक में लिखी हैं.*

----------


## umabua

(पिछले पन्नों में यदि यह कहानी पोस्ट की जा चुकी हो तो कृपया नियामकों से कह कर इसे डिलीट करा दें) 

तीन संत

एक दिन एक औरत अपने घर के बाहर आई और उसने तीन संतों को अपने घर के सामने देखा। वह उन्हें जानती नहीं थी। औरत ने कहा – “कृपया 
भीतर आइये और भोजन करिए।”

संत बोले – “क्या तुम्हारे पति घर पर हैं?”

औरत ने कहा – “नहीं, वे अभी बाहर गए हैं।”

संत बोले – “हम तभी भीतर आयेंगे जब वह घर पर हों।”

शाम को उस औरत का पति घर आया और औरत ने उसे यह सब बताया।

औरत के पति ने कहा – “जाओ और उनसे कहो कि मैं घर आ गया हूँ और उनको आदर सहित बुलाओ।”

औरत बाहर गई और उनको भीतर आने के लिए कहा।

संत बोले – “हम सब किसी भी घर में एक साथ नहीं जाते।”

“पर क्यों?” – औरत ने पूछा।

उनमें से एक संत ने कहा – “मेरा नाम धन है” – फ़िर दूसरे संतों की ओर इशारा कर के कहा – “इन दोनों के नाम सफलता और प्रेम हैं। हममें से कोई एक ही भीतर आ सकता है। आप घर के अन्य सदस्यों से मिलकर तय कर लें कि भीतर किसे निमंत्रित करना है।”

औरत ने भीतर जाकर अपने पति को यह सब बताया। उसका पति बहुत प्रसन्न हो गया और बोला – “यदि ऐसा है तो हमें धन को आमंत्रित करना चाहिए। हमारा घर खुशियों से भर जाएगा।”

लेकिन उसकी पत्नी ने कहा – “मुझे लगता है कि हमें सफलता को आमंत्रित करना चाहिए।”

उनकी बेटी दूसरे कमरे से यह सब सुन रही थी। वह उनके पास आई और बोली – “मुझे लगता है कि हमें प्रेम को आमंत्रित करना चाहिए। प्रेम से बढ़कर कुछ भी नहीं हैं।”

“तुम ठीक कहती हो, हमें प्रेम को ही बुलाना चाहिए” – उसके माता-पिता ने कहा।

औरत घर के बाहर गई और उसने संतों से पूछा – “आप में से जिनका नाम प्रेम है वे कृपया घर में प्रवेश कर भोजन गृहण करें।”

प्रेम घर की ओर बढ़ चले। बाकी के दो संत भी उनके पीछे चलने लगे।

औरत ने आश्चर्य से उन दोनों से पूछा – “मैंने तो सिर्फ़ प्रेम को आमंत्रित किया था। आप लोग भीतर क्यों जा रहे हैं?”

उनमें से एक ने कहा – “यदि आपने धन और सफलता में से किसी एक को आमंत्रित किया होता तो केवल वही भीतर जाता। आपने प्रेम को आमंत्रित किया है। प्रेम कभी अकेला नहीं जाता। प्रेम जहाँ-जहाँ जाता है, धन और सफलता उसके पीछे जाते हैं।”

----------


## Sameerchand

*उमा बुआ जी, इस सूत्र आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत की गयी सभी कहानिया बहुत सुन्दर और ज्ञानवर्धक हैं. हमारे साथ इनको बांटने के लिए धन्यवाद* *और मेरी तरफ से आपको इसके लिए सम्मान ++++++*

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रार्थना और जूता

**नसरूद्दीन मजार पर गया और जूता पहन कर ही दुआ मांगने लगा.

**वह नक्काशीदार चमरौंधे जूते पहना था जिसमें बढ़िया आवाज आ रही थी और उस पर काम की गई जरी की चमक कौंध रही थी.

**वहीं मंडरा रहे एक फोकटिया छाप आदमी की नजर नसरुद्दीन के जूतों पर पड़ी. उसे लगा कि काश यह जूता उसके पास होता. जूते पर हाथ साफ करने की गरज से वो नसरुद्दीन के पास गया और उसके कान में धीरे से बोला –

**“जूते पहन कर प्रार्थना करने से, दुआ मांगने से ईश्वर हमारी प्रार्थना नहीं सुनता.”

**“मेरी प्रार्थना न पहुंचे तो भी कोई बात नहीं, कम से कम मेरे जूते मेरे पास तो रहेंगे.” – नसरूद्दीन का उत्तर था.*

----------


## Sameerchand

*ज्ञान का राजसी मार्ग

**जब यूक्लिड अपने एक कठिन ज्यामितीय प्रमेय को अलेक्सांद्रिया के राजा टॉल्मी को समझा रहा था तो राजा की समझ में कुछ आ नहीं रहा था.

**राजा टॉल्मी ने यूक्लिड से कहा – क्या कोई छोटा, सरल तरीका नहीं है तुम्हारे प्रमेय को सीखने का?

**इस पर यूक्लिड ने उत्तर दिया – महोदय, इस देश में आवागमन के लिए दो तरह के रास्ते हैं. एक तो आम जनता के लिए लंबा, उबाऊ, कांटों, गड्ढों और पत्थरों भरा रास्ता और दूसरा शानदार, आसान रास्ता राजसी परिवार के लोगों के लिए. परंतु ज्यामिती में कोई राजसी रास्ता नहीं है. सभी को एक ही रास्ते से जाना होगा. चाहे वो राजा हो या रंक!*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सही ताले की ग़लत चाबी

**अमीर जमींदार के घर में मुल्ला लंबे समय से काम कर रहा था. 11 वर्षों तक निरंतर काम करने के बाद एक दिन मुल्ला जमींदार से बोला – “अब मैं भर पाया. मैं अब यहाँ काम नहीं करूंगा. मैं यहाँ काम करके बोर हो गया. मैं काम छोड़कर जाना चाहता हूँ. वैसे भी आप मुझ पर भरोसा ही नहीं करते!”

**जमींदार को झटका लगा. बोला – “भरोसा नहीं करते? क्या कह रहे हो मुल्ला! मैं तुम्हें पिछले 11 वर्षों से अपने छोटे भाई सा सम्मान दे रहा हूँ. और घर की चाबियाँ यहीं टेबल पर तुम्हारे सामने पड़ी रहती हैं और तुम कहते हो कि मैं तुम पर भरोसा नहीं करता!”

**“भरोसे की बात तो छोड़ ही दो,” मुल्ला ने आगे कहा – “इनमें से कोई भी चाबी तिजोरी में नहीं लगती.”

**"हमारे पास भी बहुत सी चाबियाँ नहीं हैं जो कहीं नहीं लगतीं?"*

----------


## Sameerchand

*सुझाव

**एक दिन मुल्ला नसरूद्दीन एक अमीर सेठ के पास गया और कुछ रुपए उधार मांगे.

**“तुम्हें रुपया क्यों चाहिए?”

**“मुझे एक हाथी खरीदना है.”

**“यदि तुम्हारे पास पैसा नहीं है, तुम उधारी के पैसे से हाथी खरीद रहे हो तो तुम हाथी को चारा कैसे खिलाओगे?”

**“मैं उधारी मांग रहा हूँ, सुझाव नहीं!”*

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रबंधन का गुर

**जंगल का राजा सिंह युद्ध की तैयारी कर रहा था. सभी जानवरों को उनके बल-बुद्धि के अनुरूप कार्य दिए जा रहे थे. गधे और गिलहरी की जब बारी आई तो रणनीतिकारों ने गधे को मूर्ख समझ और गिलहरी को नाजुक मान कर युद्ध से बाहर रखने की सलाह सिंह को दी.

**इस पर सिंह ने कहा - “युद्ध में जीतने के लिए सही काम के लिए सही जानवर होना जरूरी है. हर जानवर का सर्वोत्तम प्रयोग में लेना होगा. गधे की रेंक दूर दूर तक जाती है तो उसका उपयोग हम युद्ध घोष के लिए करेंगे और गिलहरी दौड़ भाग करने में माहिर है तो हम उसका उपयोग सूचना आदान-प्रदान के लिए करेंगे.”
*
*"घनश्याम दास बिड़ला ने एक बार कहा था – सही काम के लिए सही आदमी ही प्रबंधक का एकमात्र गुर है."*

----------


## umabua

जीवन और कार्य 

एक पिता बहुत ही श्रमशील मनुष्य था . फिर भी वह अपनी पत्नी और तीन बच्चों का किसी प्रकार  से भरण पोषण कर रहा था. काम से छूटने के बाद वह और अधिक कमाई के लिए प्रत्येक शाम को कक्षाएं भी लेता था. रविवार के अलावा शायद ही कोई दिन होता हो जब वह अपने परिवार के साथ बैठ कर भोजन करता हो. इस प्रकार  वह कमा भी रहा था और पढ़ भी रहा था ताकि अपने बच्चों को बेहतर भविष्य का निर्माण कर सके.  

जब कभी भी परिवारवाले कहते की वह परिवार को अधिक समय नहीं दे रहा है तो वह कारण बताता कि उन्ही लोगों के लिए ही बाहर रहता है. फिर भी वह प्रयास करता कि वह परिवार को अधिक से अधिक समय दे सके. 

अंततः वह दिन भी आया जब परिक्षा का परिणाम आना था और पिता 'आनर्स' के साथ उत्तीर्ण हुआ . शीघ्र ही उसे एक विभाग में सुपरवाइजर के पद का नियुक्तिपत्र मिला . अब उसे वेतन में अच्छी राशि मिलने लगी थी. 

एक सपना सच हो चुका था किन्तु पिता अब अपने परिवार को और अधिक सुविधा संपन्न बनाना चाहता था. उसकी इच्छा थी कि उसके बच्चे 
ब्रांडेड वस्त्र पहने, पांच सितारा होटलों में भोजन करें और विदेशों में छुट्टियां बिताएं. ऐसा सोचते हुए वह अधिक श्रम करने लगा. उसे उम्मीद थी कि जल्द भी उसके कार्य से प्रभावित हो कर उसे प्रबंधक के पद पर नियुक्त किया जा सकता है तब उसका वेतन वर्तमान से कहीं अधिक होगा. इसके लिए उसने 
विश्वविद्यालय में एक नए विषय की कक्षा में प्रवेश भी ले लिया था.  

एक बार फिर से उसके  परिवार वालों ने उससे कहा कि  वह परिवार को अधिक समय नहीं दे रहा है तो उसने वही पुराना कारण बताया  कि वह उन्ही लोगों के लिए ही बाहर रहता है. फिर भी वह प्रयास करता कि वह परिवार को अधिक से अधिक समय दे सके.

परिश्रम का फल मीठा होता है. पिता का श्रम काम आया और उसे प्रबंधक के पद पर नियुक्त कर दिया गया. बहुत खूब. उसने एक नौकरानी रख ली ताकि उसकी पत्नी को घरेलू कार्यों से छुट्टी मिल सके. उसने यह भी सोचा कि उसका तीन कमरों का घर अब छोटा पड़ने लगा है अतः 
उसे सभी सुविधाओं से युक्त एक  आरामदायक विशाल भवन लेना  चाहिए.  उसे पता था कि श्रम कभी भी व्यर्थ नहीं जाता और इसका फल वह पहले भी चख चुका था. यही सोच कर उसने एक और विषय में उपलब्धिपूर्ण सफलता प्राप्त की और फिर से उसे महाप्रबंधक के पद  पर नियुक्ति मिली और वह अधिक वेतन का स्वामी बन गया. अब उसकी जिम्मेदारियां बढ़ गयी थी इसलिए कभी कभी उसे रविवार के दिन भी  उसे कार्य निपटाने पड़ते थे. उसके परिवार के सदस्यों ने उससे शिकायत की कि वह परिवार को अधिक अधिक से समय नहीं दे रहा है. उसने वही पुराना कारण बताया  कि वह उन्ही लोगों के लिए ही बाहर रहता है. फिर भी वह प्रयास करता कि वह परिवार को अधिक से अधिक समय दे सके.

जैसा सुनिश्चित था वही हुआ और पिता के श्रम का फल  उसे दुगुना वेतनमान के रूप में मिला . उसने शहर के प्रतिष्ठित स्थान पर धनाड्य व्यक्तियों के भवनों के मध्य एक सर्वसुविधा संपन्न विशाल भवन खरीद लिया. नए भवन में स्थानांतरित होने की पहली रात को भोजन करते समय पिता ने अपने पारिवारिक सदस्यों के बीच घोषणा की कि अब वह तरक्की के लिए ना तो अधिक श्रम करेगा और ना ही कोई पढाई ही. वह अब अपने परिवार को अधिक से अधिक समय देगा. पत्नी और बच्चों ने उसके इस कथन का न केवल मुक्तकंठ से स्वागत किया बल्कि भूरि भूरि प्रशंसा भी की.

अगले दिन प्रातः पिता अपने बिस्तर पर मृत पाया गया. उसके चेहरे पर निश्चिंतता की मुस्कुराहट शेष थी.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*वाकई में बहुत बढ़िया कहानियाँ है ........इन छोटी - छोटी कहानियों से हमें ज्ञान मिलता है .....समीर भाई जी आपने बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है .......समीर भाई जी को , उमा जी को , और इस सूत्र पर कहानी पोस्ट करने वाले सभी मित्रों को मैं तहे दिल से शुक्रिया अदा करता हौं ....*

----------


## Jayeshh

उमा जी.... बहुत अछि कहाँनी..........

----------


## umabua

==== खिड़की के उस पार ====

गंभीर रूप से पीड़ित दो व्यक्ति एक चिकित्सालय के एक कक्ष  में अगल बगल के पलंग पर लेटे रहते थे. एक व्यक्ति को फेफड़ों में  दवा के उचित संचार के लिए दोपहर बाद एक घंटे के लिए बैठना पड़ता था. कक्ष की एक मात्र खिड़की उसी के सिरहाने लगी हुयी थी. दूसरा व्यक्ति को हर समय पलंग पर सीधे पीठ के बल लेटे रहना पड़ता था. वे दोनों घंटों बात किया करते थे. बातों के विषय में उनका घर, बच्चे, पत्नी, परिवार, उनकी नौकरी, 
देश के वर्तमान समाचार, चलचित्र आदि रहते थे.

प्रत्येक दोपहर जब बैठा हुआ व्यक्ति खिड़की के पार  देखता तो उस दृश्य का शाब्दिक चित्रण  किया करता था. जिसे लेटा हुआ व्यक्ति बड़ी तल्लीनता से सुनता था. यही वह एक घंटा होता था जब लेटे हुए व्यक्ति के लिए संसार बहुत रंगीला और चंचल हो जाता था. सुन सुन कर वह अब तक जान चुका था कि खिड़की के पार एक सुन्दर सा पार्क है जिसका दूसरा सिरा एक अति सुन्दर झील से मिलता था. उस झील में रंग बिरंगी बतखें और हंस तेरा करते थे. कभी कभी कुछ बच्चे कागज़ की नावें भी झील में तैराया करते थे. वह यह भी जानता था कि युवा जोड़े अक्सर उस पार्क में खिले बहुरंगी फूलों की पंक्तियों के बीच से  एक दूसरे के हाथों में हाथ फंसाए हुए टहलते रहते थे. उसे यह भी ज्ञात हो चुका था कि झील के उस पार अति व्यस्त शहर की ऊंचे ऊंचे भवनों के सर 
पर टिका हुआ आसमान भी दिखाई देता था.       

खिड़की के पार देखता  हुआ व्यक्ति जब भी किसी दृश्य को शब्दों से चित्रित करता तो लेटा हुआ व्यक्ति आँखे बंद कर करके एक एक शब्द से उस दृश्य को अपने मानस पटल पर चित्रित करता रहता था. 

इस प्रकार कई सप्ताह और कई माह निकल गए.

एक सुबह जब प्रथम पाली की परिचारिका उन दोनों के शुष्क स्नान (शरीर पोंछने) के लिए पानी लेकर आयी तो खिड़की के पलंग वाले व्यक्ति को मृत पाया. वह सोते हुए चिरनिद्रा में  विलीन हो गया था.  परिचारिका ने अविलम्ब चतुर्थ श्रेणी कर्मचारियों को सूचित किया ताकि शव को बाहर निकाला जा सके.

जैसे ही कक्ष की हलचल में कुछ ठहराव आया तो लेटे हुए व्यक्ति ने परिचारिका से अनुरोध किया कि उसे खिड़की वाले पलंग पर स्थानांतरित कर दिया जाए. एक सहयोगी के सहायता से परिचारिका ने उसे उसके इच्छित पलंग पर लिटा दिया . जब वह पूर्ण रूप से संतुष्ट हो गया तो वह चली गयी. 
लेटे हुए व्यक्ति बड़ी पीड़ा के साथ अपनी कोहनियों के बल खडा हुआ और एक दृष्टि खिड़की के बाहर डाली. वह आश्चर्यचकित रह गया. उसे बाहर चिकित्सालय की भद्दी दीवार के अतिरिक्त कुछ भी नहीं दिखा. 

सायंकाल में परिचारिका के आने पर उसने पूछा कि जो व्यक्ति इससे पहले इस पलंग पर था उसे क्या व्याधि थी. क्योंकि वह खिड़की के पार के बड़े लुभावने दृश्यों को बताया करता था. 

इस पर परिचारिका ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा, "वह व्यक्ति को दृष्टिहीन था अतः वह कुछ भी देखने में सक्षम नहीं था." फिर थोड़ा ठहर कर गंभीर होते हुए कहा,"संभव है कि वह आपका उत्साहवर्धन करते हुए आपकी जिजीविषा को बढाता रहा हो."

(समाप्त)

----------


## Jayeshh

उमा जी अगर थोड़े से झूठ से अगर सामनेवाले को सुकून मिले और वो झूठ निर्दोष हो तो उसमे कोई बुराई नहीं.....

----------


## umabua

> उमा जी अगर थोड़े से झूठ से अगर सामनेवाले को सुकून मिले और वो झूठ निर्दोष हो तो उसमे कोई बुराई नहीं.....


आपका कथन यथार्थपरक है जयेश बाबू किन्तु हमारे मनीषी कह गए हैं कि ...
सत्यम ब्रूयात प्रियं ब्रूयात 
न ब्रूयात सत्यम अनृतम 

अर्थात सत्य बोलना चाहिए, प्रिय बोलना चाहिए किन्तु प्रिय लगने वाला झूठ नहीं बोलना चाहिए.  
प्रतिक्रिया के लिए आभार एवं धन्यवाद .

----------


## sonysarika

सुंदर सूत्र....... बधाई..

----------


## FRIEND2512

> ==== खिड़की के उस पार ====
> 
> गंभीर रूप से पीड़ित दो व्यक्ति एक चिकित्सालय के एक कक्ष  में अगल बगल के पलंग पर लेटे रहते थे. एक व्यक्ति को फेफड़ों में  दवा के उचित संचार के लिए दोपहर बाद एक घंटे के लिए बैठना पड़ता था. कक्ष की एक मात्र खिड़की उसी के सिरहाने लगी हुयी थी. दूसरा व्यक्ति को हर समय पलंग पर सीधे पीठ के बल लेटे रहना पड़ता था. वे दोनों घंटों बात किया करते थे. बातों के विषय में उनका घर, बच्चे, पत्नी, परिवार, उनकी नौकरी, 
> देश के वर्तमान समाचार, चलचित्र आदि रहते थे.
> 
> प्रत्येक दोपहर जब बैठा हुआ व्यक्ति खिड़की के पार  देखता तो उस दृश्य का शाब्दिक चित्रण  किया करता था. जिसे लेटा हुआ व्यक्ति बड़ी तल्लीनता से सुनता था. यही वह एक घंटा होता था जब लेटे हुए व्यक्ति के लिए संसार बहुत रंगीला और चंचल हो जाता था. सुन सुन कर वह अब तक जान चुका था कि खिड़की के पार एक सुन्दर सा पार्क है जिसका दूसरा सिरा एक अति सुन्दर झील से मिलता था. उस झील में रंग बिरंगी बतखें और हंस तेरा करते थे. कभी कभी कुछ बच्चे कागज़ की नावें भी झील में तैराया करते थे. वह यह भी जानता था कि युवा जोड़े अक्सर उस पार्क में खिले बहुरंगी फूलों की पंक्तियों के बीच से  एक दूसरे के हाथों में हाथ फंसाए हुए टहलते रहते थे. उसे यह भी ज्ञात हो चुका था कि झील के उस पार अति व्यस्त शहर की ऊंचे ऊंचे भवनों के सर 
> पर टिका हुआ आसमान भी दिखाई देता था.       
> 
> खिड़की के पार देखता  हुआ व्यक्ति जब भी किसी दृश्य को शब्दों से चित्रित करता तो लेटा हुआ व्यक्ति आँखे बंद कर करके एक एक शब्द से उस दृश्य को अपने मानस पटल पर चित्रित करता रहता था. 
> ...


THATS TRUE AND HEART TOUCHING

----------


## FRIEND2512

> सुंदर सूत्र....... बधाई..



SUCH A GOOD LINK ON SUCH A DIRTY SITE...  UNBELIEVABLE !!!

----------


## umabua

एक पिता अपनी नयी नयी कार की बड़ी तल्लीलना से धुलाई सफाई कर रहा था. तभी उसका चार वर्षीय बेटा आया और एक कंकड़ उठा कर कार पर खरोंच लगाने लगा. पिता को बहुत क्रोध आया और उसने वहीं पडी रिंच उठा कर बेटे की उँगलियों में ताबड़तोड़ कई प्रहार कर दिए. बाद में अस्पताल में बेटे ने जब मुस्कुराते हुए अपने पिता से पूछा, "पापा, मेरी उंगलियाँ फिर से कब तक बड़ी हो जायेंगी ?" तो पिता को बहुत पश्चाताप हुआ और वह फफक कर रोने लगा. वह तुरंत घर आया और एक बड़े हथौड़े से कार को चकनाचूर कर दिया. फिर वहीं बैठ कर सुबकने लगा. तभी उसकी दृष्टि बेटे द्वारा खरोंची गयी आकृति पर गयी जहाँ पर लिखा था, "पापा आय लव यू".


*सारांश यह कि क्रोध और प्यार की कोई सीमा नहीं होती है. दोनों में ही ठहर कर चिंतन करना आवश्यक है.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*संत रब्बी इसाक के शिष्य थे- रब्बी नहमन। एक दिन  नहमन ने अध्ययन पूरा करने के बाद इसाक से अपने लिए दुआ करने को कहा। रब्बी  इसाक ने जवाब में एक कहानी सुनानी शुरू की- एक व्यक्ति किसी रेगिस्तान में  यात्रा कर रहा था। उसके पास भोजन समाप्त हो गया, तभी उसे वहां एक पेड़  दिखाई दिया जिस पर पके हुए फल लगे थे। उसने उस पेड़ के मीठे और रसीले फल  खाए और वहीं छांव में आराम करने लगा। नींद से उठकर उसने पेड़ के नीचे एक सोते से पानी पिया।

 उसने बेहतर महसूस किया और बोला- मैंने जीवन में ऐसे मधुर फल नहीं खाएं। जब  मेरे प्राण संकट में थे तब इस पेड़ ने मुझे भोजन और आराम करने के लिए  आश्रय दिया। मैं कैसे इसे शुक्रिया कहूं। इसे क्या दुआएं दूं? तभी रब्बी  इसाक नहमन से बोले-क्या उस आदमी को यह दुआ करनी चाहिए कि उस पेड़ के फल और  मीठे हों? यह मूर्खता होगी क्योंकि उसके फल वह पहले ही चख चुका है। यदि यह  दुआ दे कि तुम और अधिक छांवदार बनो तो वह पहले ही उसकी छांव में आराम कर  चुका है और यदि वह यह कहे कि तुम्हारी जड़ों के पास सोता बना रहे, तो वह भी  मौजूद है।

 रब्बी नहमन ने पूछा- आप ही बताएं उस पेड़ को क्या दुआ  दी जानी चाहिए? रब्बी इसाक ने कहा- यह दुआ करनी चाहिए कि सभी पेड़ इसी के  समान कल्याणकारी बनें और यही बात तुम पर भी लागू होती है। मैं तुम्हें  ज्ञान की दुआ दूं तो वह तुम्हारे पास मौजूद है। धन भी तुम्हारे पास है।  तुम्हें बाल-बच्चों की दुआ दूं तो तुम्हारे पहले से ही बच्चे हैं। मैं दुआ  करता हूं कि तुम्हारे बच्चे तुम्हारी तरह ही बड़े हों और दूसरों के कल्याण  के लिए कार्य करें। दुआ किसी के लिए सुख की कामना मात्र नहीं है, वह तो  कल्याण भाव के विकास की प्रार्थना होती है।
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*..............नीलकंठ..........

 समुद्र मंथन के समय निकले विष को
 धारण किया था गले में
 भोले नाथ भगवान शिव ने
 और बन गए थे नीलकंठ.
 भगवान राम ने
 नीलकंठ को देखने के बाद ही
 किया था वध
 रावण का.
 आज शिव का प्रतिनिधि नीलकंठ
 इतना पी चुका है
 जहर
 बस ..बस
 और नहीं पी सकता.
 अब
 नीलकंठ हो गया है शामिल
 रेट लिस्ट में
 (विलुप्त होने के कगार वाले पक्षियों की सूची)
 हमारा भारतीय पक्षी
 रोलर बर्ड, ब्लू जे की
 विलुप्तता
 कहीं संकेत तो नहीं
 सृष्टि विनाश का
 या भारी परिवर्तन का.?
यह छोटी कहानी तो नही मन की बात है जो आप सब के समक्ष रखी.

**

**
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

समीर जी एक प्रार्थना करना चाहता हूँ........

----------


## Kamal Ji

समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....

सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
*
They don't need aid
they need trade*
*मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=Kamal Ji;1164845]समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....

सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.

They don't need aid
they need trade

मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.[/QUOT


अच्छा सामाजिक मुद्दा है ,,पर इसे इस तरह किसी सूत्र मैं ना पोस्ट कर ,,अलग से एक सूत्र का निर्माण करे ताकि ये अधिक संज्ञान  मैं आये ,,सार्थक  बात के लिये दिल से शुक्रिया आपको ।

----------


## umabua

कमल बाबू, सन्देश के लिए आभार.
आपने सच ही कहा है कि हमें इनसे ही बिना मोलतोल के सब्जी खरीद लेनी चाहिए. 
लेकिन इस सच को नकारा भी नहीं जा सकता है कि इनके पास मोल तोल करने वाले ग्राहक ही रुकेंगे. कार की बात तो छोड़ दें दुपहिया चालाक भी शायद ही रुकें. कुछ रिक्शाचालक, कुछ मजदूर या फिर कोई दूसरे कामगार ही यहाँ रुक कर सब्जी खरीदेंगे. क्यों ? इसका उत्तर शायद ही कोई दे.
आपके इस चेतना जगाने वाले चित्र के लिए शत शत वंदन एवं आभार. धन्यवाद .

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> 
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> 
> They don't need aid
> they need trade
> 
> मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.


*चाचू यह कहा का द्रश्य है ..........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल बाबू, सन्देश के लिए आभार.
> आपने सच ही कहा है कि हमें इनसे ही बिना मोलतोल के सब्जी खरीद लेनी चाहिए. 
> लेकिन इस सच को नकारा भी नहीं जा सकता है कि इनके पास मोल तोल करने वाले ग्राहक ही रुकेंगे. कार की बात तो छोड़ दें दुपहिया चालाक भी शायद ही रुकें. कुछ रिक्शाचालक, कुछ मजदूर या फिर कोई दूसरे कामगार ही यहाँ रुक कर सब्जी खरीदेंगे. क्यों ? इसका उत्तर शायद ही कोई दे.
> आपके इस चेतना जगाने वाले चित्र के लिए शत शत वंदन एवं आभार. धन्यवाद .


चंदर जी , उमा बहन एवं अपनापन जी  मैं आपका ह्रदय से आभारी हूँ 
आपने इस संदेश को पढ़ा व समझा........... 
मैं अपनी और  समीर जी कि तरफ से आपको धन्यवाद देता हूँ . 
आप अपने बहुमूल्य समय में से समय निकाल कर सूत्र पर पधारे 
और साथ में आपने अपनी ओर से भी कुछ लिखा ....

अपनापन जी यह कहाँ का दृश्य है इस पर न जा कर इस चित्र द्वारा जो भाव है वह समझें.
धन्यवाद.




> Originally Posted by Kamal Ji
> 
> 
> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> 
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी भी हूँ.
> 
> They don't need aid
> they need trade
> ...





> चाचू यह कहा का द्रश्य है ..........

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक  अध्यापक को भिक्षु चू लाइ की शिक्षाओं में आस्था नहीं थी. एक दिन उसने चू  लाइ का अपमान कर दिया. अध्यापक की पत्नी चू लाइ की भक्त थी. उसने अध्यापक  को चू लाइ से अपने कृत्य के लिए क्षमा मांगने को कहा.

 अध्यापक  क्षमा माँगना तो नहीं चाहता था लेकिन पत्नी से झिक-झिक करने से अच्छा उसने  सोचा कि भिक्षु से ही क्षमा मांग ली जाये. वह मंदिर पहुंचा और क्षमा के दो  शब्द कहे.

 “मैं तुम्हें क्षमा नहीं करता!” – चू लाइ ने कहा – “जाओ अपना काम करो!”

 बेचारे अध्यापक को कुछ न सूझा. उसने लौटकर अपनी पत्नी को यह बात बताई. वह  चू लाई के पास आई और शिकायत के स्वर में बोली – “मेरे पति अपने किये पर  इतने शर्मिंदा थे पर आपने उनपर थोड़ी सी भी दया नहीं दिखाई!”

 चू  लाइ ने कहा – “मेरे मन में तुम्हारे पति के किसी भी आचरण के लिए कोई क्षोभ  नहीं है परन्तु मैं यह जानता हूँ कि वह वास्तव में अपने किये पर लज्जित  नहीं है. ऐसी स्तिथि में उसे मेरे प्रति नाराज़ ही बने रहने दो. उसकी  क्षमायाचना को स्वीकार कर लेने पर हमारे मध्य संबंधों में झूठी मधुरता आ  जाती जो तुम्हारे पति के क्रोध को और अधिक ही बढ़ाती”.

**
**
*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> 
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> 
> They don't need aid
> they need trade
> 
> मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.




कमल जी आपने एक ऎसे मुद्दे पर ध्यान दिया है ! जिसकी आज समाज मे अनदेखी की जा रही है, क्या ये ही है मेरा पुरातन भारत ! जहाँ आज बुजर्गो की ये दशा हो रही है ? कहाँ है वो सम्मान इस विदेशी लहर के पीछे हम अपने आप को भी खोते जा रहे है ! इस और ध्यान दिलाने के लिये आपका हार्दिक आभार...........

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बेटे ने जॉब के खातिर घर ही छोड़ा था , लेकिन जॉब  लगने के बाद शादी हुई, और शादी होने के बाद उसने घर के साथ साथ , रिश्ते भी  छोड़ दिए थे , जिन रिश्तों ने उसे जन्म दिया था , वो अब उसकी जिन्दगी में  कोई मायने नहीं रखते थे |
 लेकिन आज बेटे ने माँ से फ़ोन पर लगभग आधा  घंटा बात करी , बेटे के साथ साथ उसकी बहु ने उसके पोते पोतियों ने भी | माँ  की अचरज का कोई ठिकाना ना रहा , पोता बड़े प्यार से कह रहा था , दादी आप यहाँ आओ ना हमारे साथ रहने, .. आज ऐसा महसूस हो रहा था उस बूढी माँ को , जैसे कानों में मिश्री घोल दी हो किसी ने |

 उसने अपने पति से कहा , अजी सुनते हो चलिए ना कुछ दिन बेटे के घर हो आते  है , अभी उसके बच्चों की छुटियाँ भी है , तो उन्हें भी DISTURB नहीं होगा ,  और वो बुजुर्ग दंपत्ति अगले दिन की ट्रेन पकड़ कर जा पहुंचा बेटे के घर|


 सभी जने उनकी , आवभगत में लगे हुए थे , माँ को बेटे बहु की इतनी साफगोई,  अटपटी सी लग रही थी , और रात होतें होते , सुबह के उजालों के पीछे का  अँधेरा साफ़ दिखाई देने लगा , बेटे ने माँ से कहा, माँ गाँव का अपना मकान और  दुकान बेच दो , एक करोड़ से ऊपर की संपत्ति है , वो बेच कर, आप दोनों मेरे  साथ यही रहने आ जाओ, मै आप के रहने का इंतजाम ऊपर किए देते हूँ , वही पर  रसोई बना देता हूँ , आप दोनों ऊपर ही रहिये और बचा हुआ जीवन आराम से बिताइए  , पिता जी ने सुन कर कहा ....बेटा , मेरे जीते जी ये संपत्ति बिकेगी नहीं ,  और यदि हमे यहाँ आ कर भी अकेले रहना है , तो गाँव में रहने में क्या बुराई  है ? गुस्से से पिताजी ने डांट दिया बेटे को , बेटा माँ की और बड़ी हसरत  से देख रहा था , लेकिन माँ के हाथ में कुछ था नहीं :)

 जैसे तैसे  रात ढली और सुबह होते ही बेटे ने कहा ....माँ आज हम लोग तीन दिन के लिए  बाहर जा रहें है , मेरे ससुराल में कोई काम आ गया है अचानक , तो आप लोग  गाँव चले जाइए , यहाँ आप की देखभाल करने वाला, कोई रहेगा नहीं, और वैसे भी  आप लोगों को आलीशान बंगले से ज्यादा सुकून गाँव के उस टूटे फूटे से मकान  में मिलता है , माँ को अब सुबह की सच्चाई साफ़ नजर आ चुकी थी, उसे पता चल  चुका था की इस रिश्ते की जान , सिर्फ उस संपत्ति में निहित है |

  माँ ने भारी मन से , अपना सामान उठाया , एक रात में द्रश्य एक दम बदल चुका  था , कल जो बहु और पोते पोती दरवाजे तक लेने आये थे , आज वो लोग उस बुजुर्ग  दंपत्ति को विदा करने के लिए, अपने कमरों से बाहर भी नहीं निकलें , माँ ने  सामान , उठाते हुए कहा बेटा, उस टूटे हुए , मकान की हर ईंट पर हमारा  अधिकार है , और देखना , इस आलिशान बंगले का क़र्ज़ भी , उसी से चुकेगा एक दिन  :) अब सिर्फ सन्नाटा था रिश्तों के बीच ||
*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> चंदर जी , उमा बहन एवं अपनापन जी  मैं आपका ह्रदय से आभारी हूँ 
> आपने इस संदेश को पढ़ा व समझा........... 
> मैं अपनी और  समीर जी कि तरफ से आपको धन्यवाद देता हूँ . 
> आप अपने बहुमूल्य समय में से समय निकाल कर सूत्र पर पधारे 
> और साथ में आपने अपनी ओर से भी कुछ लिखा ....
> 
> अपनापन जी यह कहाँ का दृश्य है इस पर न जा कर इस चित्र द्वारा जो भाव है वह समझें.
> धन्यवाद.


*चाचुं मैं इस लिए पूंछ रहा था ......हमारी भारतीय संस्कृति में ऐसे मुद्दे देख कर हम सब का मन बहुत जल्द भाव - बिभोर हो जाता है .....और हम चाहते है ...इनकी जल्द से जल्द मदद करनी चाहिए ........*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तीन दोस्तों की कहानी....
 1.शिक्षा, 2. दौलत, ३. विश्वास
 तीनो मे बहुत प्यार था, एक ऐसा वक़्त आया....
 तीनो को जुदा होना पड़ा...
 तीनो ने एक दूसरे से सवाल
 किया की वो कहाँ जाएँगे....
 शिक्षा बोली, मे मंदिर और स्कूल मे जाऊंगी....
 दौलत बोली, मे महल और अमीरो के पास
 जाऊंगी....
 विश्वास बोला मे एक बार चला गया तो फिर
 कभी वापस नही आऊंगा....
*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *तीन दोस्तों की कहानी....
>  1.शिक्षा, 2. दौलत, ३. विश्वास
>  तीनो मे बहुत प्यार था, एक ऐसा वक़्त आया....
>  तीनो को जुदा होना पड़ा...
>  तीनो ने एक दूसरे से सवाल
>  किया की वो कहाँ जाएँगे....
>  शिक्षा बोली, मे मंदिर और स्कूल मे जाऊंगी....
>  दौलत बोली, मे महल और अमीरो के पास
>  जाऊंगी....
> ...


*इन छोटी - छोटी कहानियों से हम बहुत कुछ सीखते है ......मैं समीर भाई जी का धन्यवाद करता हूँ ....जिन्होंने ऐसे सूत्र का निर्माण किया .....और आप सब मित्रों का भी जिन्होंने यहाँ कहानियाँ लिख कर हमारे ज्ञान में बढ़ोतरी की .......और चाचू आप भी मेरी और से ++++++++++ सम्मान स्वीकार करे .......*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक छोटी सी मगर हसी वाली कहानी....
===========================


एक बार एक हाथी था….:
 ===============
 एक बार एक हाथी था
 उसके सामने 12 केले थे
 उसने 11 खाये
 1 नही खाया
 पुछो क्यो ?
 .
 .
 .
 .
 क्योकिँ 1 केला प्लास्टिक का था
 चलो एक और

 इस बार भी हाथी था
 फिर से 12 केले असली थे
 उसने एक भी नही खाया
 पुछो क्यो ?
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 इस बार हाथी प्लास्टिक का था
 चलो एक और

 इस समय हाथी भी असली था
 और असली 12 केले थे
 उसने एक भी नही खाया
 पुछो क्यो?
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 क्योकिँ केले TV मेँ थे

 चलो एक और

 इस बार भी असली हाथी और असली केले थे
 फिर भी नही खाये

 पुछो क्यो ?
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 दोनो अलग अलग चैनल पर थे

 एक और
 हाथी भी असली
 केले भी असली
 दोनो एक ही चैनल पर थे
 फिर भी उसने नही खाये
 पुछो क्यो ?
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 क्योकिँ Tv बंध था : पो पो पो पो
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *इन छोटी - छोटी कहानियों से हम बहुत कुछ सीखते है ......मैं समीर भाई जी का धन्यवाद करता हूँ ....जिन्होंने ऐसे सूत्र का निर्माण किया .....और आप सब मित्रों का भी जिन्होंने यहाँ कहानियाँ लिख कर हमारे ज्ञान में बढ़ोतरी की .......और चाचू आप भी मेरी और से ++++++++++ सम्मान स्वीकार करे .......*


मैं अपनी व समीर जी की तरफ से बेगाना जी अरे अरे रे रे .... पंकज जी का धन्यवाद अदा करता हूँ.....

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> *एक छोटी सी मगर हसी वाली कहानी....
> ===========================
> 
> 
> एक बार एक हाथी था….:
>  ===============
>  एक बार एक हाथी था
>  उसके सामने 12 केले थे
>  उसने 11 खाये
> ...



*
चाचू ......आपके केले के चक्कर में बेचारा हाथी भूखा रह गया ......हा हा हा हा ........ ( मजाक )*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मैं अपनी व समीर जी की तरफ से बेगाना जी अरे अरे रे रे .... पंकज जी का धन्यवाद अदा करता हूँ.....



*चाचा जी आप मुझे बेगाना ही कहा कीजिये ....आपके द्वारा दिया गया ये नाम मुझे अच्छा लगता है ......*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक अरसा हुआ खुद को हसते हुए देखे
 चलो आज बचपन के कुछ खेल खेले हम

 जमाना बदल गया पर दस्तूर अब भी वही तो पुराना है
 चलो आज किसी से रूठे .और किसी रूठे हुए से हस के बोले हम

 कुरेद के दिल के जख्मो को अब जान लो कुछ न होगा
 आओ कुछ खेल खेले बचपन के और जख्मो को सी ले हम

 टूटे खिलौना कोई और बच्चे का मचल कर रोना
 चलो आज दिल के कुछ दाग यु ही धो ले हम
 —
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*किसी  ज़माने में कहीं एक राजा था जिसका राज दूर-दूर तक फैला हुआ था। अपने दरबार  में उसने बहुत सारे विद्वानों को सलाहकार नियुक्त किया हुआ था। एक दिन वह  कुछ सोचकर बहुत परेशान हो गया और उसने सलाह लेने के लिए विद्वानों को  बुलाया।

 राजा ने उनसे कहा – “मुझे नहीं मालूम कि इसका मतलब क्या  है… मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि कहीं कोई ऐसी अंगूठी है जिसे मैं अगर पहन लूँ तो  मेरे राज्य में हर तरफ़ खुशहाली और व्यवस्था कायम हो जायेगी।  मुझे ऐसी अंगूठी चाहिए। उसके मिलने पर ही मैं खुश होऊंगा। लेकिन अंगूठी  ऐसी होनी चाहिए कि जब मैं खुश होऊं और उसे देखूं तो मैं उदास हो जाऊं”।

 यह बड़ी अजीब बात थी। इसे सुनकर विद्वानों का भी सर घूम गया। वे सभी एक  जगह एकत्र हो गए और उन्होंने ऐसी अंगूठी के बारे में खूब विचार-विमर्श  किया। बहुत मंत्रणा करने के बाद उन्हें ऐसी एक अंगूठी बनाने का विचार आ गया  जो बिल्कुल राजा के बताये अनुसार थी। उनहोंने राजा के लिए एक बेहतरीन  अंगूठी बनवाई। उसपर लिखा था:

 “यह भी एकदिन नहीं रहेगा“
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*वर्षों पहले एक ही कॉलेज में एक ही कक्षा में एक साथ पढने वाले पांच युवक  अब अपने-अपने कार्यक्षेत्रों में स्थापित हो चुके थे. वे अपनी कक्षा की  री-युनियन में मिलने के लिए एकत्र हुए. उन सभी ने यह तय किया कि वे अपने  पुराने प्रोफ़ेसर से मिलने जायेंगे जो अपनी कक्षा में हमेशा ही उन्हें  ज़िंदगी के ज़रूरी सबक बताते थे.

 वे सभी प्रोफ़ेसर के घर गए.  प्रोफ़ेसर भी अपने इतने सारे प्रिय शिष्यों से मिलकर बहुत खुश थे. सभी ने  अपने जीवन की घटनाओं को बांटना शुरू किया. ज्यादातर युवक अब प्रौढ़ हो चुके  थे और उनके जीवन में अनेक व्यक्तिगत,  नौकरीपेशा या कारोबारी समस्याएं थी. एक दूसरे की तनावग्रस्त और मुश्किल  ज़िंदगी का हाल सुनकर खुशनुमा माहौल खामोश उदासी में बदल गया.

 उन  सबके वर्तमान जीवन की उलझनों को सुनने के बीच ही प्रोफेसर ने स्वयं उठकर  उनके लिए चाय बनाई. प्रोफेसर बड़ी सी प्लेट में एक केतली में चाय और आठ-दस  खाली कप लेकर रसोईघर से आये. प्लेट में रखे सारे खाली कप एक जैसे नहीं थे.  उनमें मिट्टी के कुल्हड़ से लेकर साधारण चीनी मिट्टी के कप, चांदी की परत  चढ़े कप, कांच, धातु, और क्रिस्टल के सुन्दर कप शामिल थे. कुछ कप बहुत सादे  और अनगढ़ थे और कुछ बहुत अलंकृत और सुरुचिपूर्ण थे. निश्चित ही उनमें कुछ  कप बहुत सस्ते और कुछ राजसी थे.

 प्रोफ़ेसर ने अपने ग्लास में चाय  ली और सभी शिष्यों से कहा कि वे भी अपने लिए चाय ले लें. जब सभी चाय पीने  में मशगूल थे तब प्रोफ़ेसर ने उनसे कहा -

 “बच्चों, क्या तुम सभी ने  इस बात पर ध्यान दिया कि तुम सभी ने महंगे और दिखावटी कप में चाय परोसी और  प्लेट में सस्ते और सादे कप ही बचे रह गए? शायद तुम्हारे इस चुनाव का  सम्बन्ध तुम्हारे जीवन में चल रहे तनाव और तकलीफों से भी है. क्या तुम इस  बात से इंकार कर सकते हो कि कप के बदल जाने से चाय की गुणवत्ता और स्वाद  प्रभावित नहीं होती. तुम्हें चाय का जायका और लज्ज़त चाहिए लेकिन अवचेतन  में तुम सबने दिखावटी कप ही चुने.”

 “ज़िंदगी इस चाय की तरह है.  नौकरी-कारोबार, घर-परिवार, पैसा और सामाजिक स्थिति कप के जैसे हैं. इनसे  तुम्हारी ज़िंदगी की असलियत और उसकी उत्कृष्टता का पता नहीं चलता. जीवन के  उपहार तो सर्वत्र मुफ्त ही उपलब्ध हैं, यह तुमपर ही निर्भर करता है कि तुम  उन्हें कैसे पात्र में ग्रहण करना चाहते हो.”
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक औरत अपने परिवार के सदस्यों के लिए रोजाना भोजन पकाती थी और एक रोटी वह वहां से ...गुजरने वाले किसी भी भूखे के लिए पकाती थी ,
 वह उस रोटी को खिड़की के सहारे रख दिया करती थी जिसे कोई भी ले सकता था .
 एक कुबड़ा व्यक्ति रोज उस रोटी को ले जाता और वजाय धन्यवाद देने के अपने  रस्ते पर चलता हुआ वह कुछ इस तरह बडबडाता "जो तुम बुरा करोगे वह तुम्हारे  साथ रहेगा और जो तुम अच्छा करोगे वह तुम तक लौट के आएगा "
 दिन गुजर...ते गए और ये सिलसिला चलता रहा ,वो कुबड़ा रोज रोटी लेके जाता रहा और इन्ही शब्दों को बडबडाता
 "जो तुम बुरा करोगे वह तुम्हारे साथ रहेगा और जो तुम अच्छा करोगे वह तुम तक लौट के आएगा "
 वह औरत उसकी इस हरकत से तंग आ गयी और मन ही मन खुद से कहने लगी कि "कितना  अजीब व्यक्ति है ,एक शब्द धन्यवाद का तो देता नहीं है और न जाने क्या क्या  बडबडाता रहता है ,
 मतलब क्या है इसका ".
 एक दिन क्रोधित होकर उसने एक निर्णय लिया और बोली "मैं इस कुबड़े से निजात पाकर रहूंगी ".
 और उसने क्या किया कि उसने उस रोटी में जहर मिला दीया जो वो रोज उसके लिए  बनाती थी और जैसे ही उसने रोटी को को खिड़की पर रखने कि कोशिश कि अचानक  उसके हाथ कांपने लगे और रुक गये और वह बोली "
 हे भगवन मैं ये क्या करने  जा रही थी ?" और उसने तुरंत उस रोटी को चूल्हे कि आँच में जला दीया .एक  ताज़ा रोटी बनायीं और खिड़की के सहारे रख दी ,
 हर रोज कि तरह वह कुबड़ा  आया और रोटी लेके "जो तुम बुरा करोगे वह तुम्हारे साथ रहेगा और जो तुम  अच्छा करोगे वह तुम तक लौट के आएगा " बडबडाता हुआ चला गया इस बात से बिलकुल  बेखबर कि उस महिला के दिमाग में क्या चल रहा है .
 हर रोज जब वह महिला  खिड़की पर रोटी रखती थी तो वह भगवान से अपने पुत्र कि सलामती और अच्छी सेहत  और घर वापसी के लिए प्रार्थना करती थी जो कि अपने सुन्दर भविष्य के  निर्माण के लिए कहीं बाहर गया हुआ था .महीनों से उसकी कोई खबर नहीं थी.
 शाम को उसके दरवाजे पर एक दस्तक होती है ,वह दरवाजा खोलती है और भोंचक्की रह जाती है ,
 अपने बेटे को अपने सामने खड़ा देखती है.वह पतला और दुबला हो गया था. उसके  कपडे फटे हुए थे और वह भूखा भी था ,भूख से वह कमजोर हो गया था. जैसे ही  उसने अपनी माँ को देखा,
 उसने कहा, "माँ, यह एक चमत्कार है कि मैं यहाँ हूँ. जब मैं एक मील दूर था, मैं इतना भूखा था कि मैं गिर. मैं मर गया होता,
 लेकिन तभी एक कुबड़ा वहां से गुज़र रहा था ,उसकी नज़र मुझ पर पड़ी और उसने  मुझे अपनी गोद में उठा लीया,भूख के मरे मेरे प्राण निकल रहे थे
 मैंने  उससे खाने को कुछ माँगा ,उसने नि:संकोच अपनी रोटी मुझे यह कह कर दे दी कि  "मैं हर रोज यही खाता हूँ लेकिन आज मुझसे ज्यादा जरुरत इसकी तुम्हें है सो  ये लो और अपनी भूख को तृप्त करो " .
 जैसे ही माँ ने उसकी बात सुनी माँ का चेहरा पिला पड़ गया और अपने आप को सँभालने के लिए उसने दरवाजे का सहारा लीया ,
 उसके मस्तिष्क में वह बात घुमने लगी कि कैसे उसने सुबह रोटी में जहर मिलाया था
 .अगर उसने वह रोटी आग में जला के नष्ट नहीं की होती तो उसका बेटा उस रोटी को खा लेता और अंजाम होता उसकी मौत
 और इसके बाद उसे उन शब्दों का मतलब बिलकुल स्पष्ट हो चूका था
 "जो तुम बुरा करोगे वह तुम्हारे साथ रहेगा और जो तुम अच्छा करोगे वह तुम तक लौट के आएगा
 " निष्कर्ष "
 ~हमेशा अच्छा करो और अच्छा करने से अपने आप को कभी मत रोको फिर चाहे उसके  लिए उस समय आपकी सराहना या प्रशंसा हो या न हो .अगर आपको ये कहानी पसंद आई  हो तो इसे दूसरों के साथ शेयर करें ,मैं आपसे शर्त लगाने के लिए तैयार हूँ  कि ये बहुत लोगों के जीवन को छुएगी .
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पूर्व प्रधानमंत्री लाल बहादुर  शास्त्री एक बार देश के सुदूर इलाकों के दौरे पर थे। वह आम जनता से मिलने  ऐसे क्षेत्रों में जा रहे थे जहां सुविधा के नाम पर कुछ भी नहीं था। पर  शास्त्री जी के उत्साह में कोई कमी नहीं आ रही थी। हालांकि उनके साथ चलने वाले लोग परेशान हो रहे थे। कुछ लोगों ने शास्त्री जी को लौट चलने की भी सलाह दी पर वे नहीं माने।

 ऐसे ही एक छोटे गांव में बड़ी देर तक पैदल घूमते हुए उनके पैर में थोड़ी  चोट लग गई। उनके साथ आए लोगों ने बड़ी मुश्किल से एक डॉक्टर को बुलवाया।  डॉक्टर ने आते ही उनके जख्म का उपचार किया और कुछ दवाइयां खाने को दीं। फिर  कुछ जरूरी हिदायतें देकर वह जाने लगा, तो शास्त्री जी ने उसकी फीस उसके  हाथ में पकड़ाई। डॉक्टर को इसका अंदाजा नहीं था। वह पैसे देखकर सकपका गया।

 उसने शास्त्री जी को पैसे लौटाते हुए कहा- महोदय, इतनी छोटी सेवा के बदले  फीस देकर शर्मिंदा न करें। मैं आपके काम आ सका, यही बहुत है। शास्त्री जी  विनम्रतापूर्वक बोले- डॉक्टर साहब, मैं आपको पैसे दे सकता हूं तो आपको पैसे  ले लेने चाहिए। हां, यदि कभी कोई निर्धन और असहाय व्यक्ति आपको मिले, जो  फीस न चुका सकता हो तो आप उसका इलाज बिना फीस के करना। अगर आप ऐसा कर सकें  तो यह मेरे ऊपर बहुत बड़ा अहसान होगा। यह सुनकर डॉक्टर बेहद प्रभावित हुआ।  उसने अपना सारा जीवन गरीबों की सेवा में लगा दिया। शास्त्री जी ने इसी तरह  कई लोगों का जीवन बदला था।
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

Attachment 464975*एक 12-13 साल के लड़के को बहुत क्रोध आता था। उसके पिता ने उसे ढेर सारी  कीलें दीं और कहा कि जब भी उसे क्रोध आए वो घर के सामने लगे पेड़ में वह  कीलें ठोंक दे।
 पहले दिन लड़के ने पेड़ में 30 कीलें ठोंकी। अगले कुछ  हफ्तों में उसे अपने क्रोध पर धीरे-धीरे नियंत्रण करना आ गया। अब वह पेड़  में प्रतिदिन इक्का-दुक्का कीलें ही ठोंकता था। उसे यह समझ में आ गया था कि  पेड़ में कीलें ठोंकने के बजाय क्रोध पर नियंत्रण करना आसान था। एक दिन  ऐसा भी आया जब उसने पेड़ में एक भी कील नहीं ठोंकी। जब उसने अप**ने पिता को यह बताया तो पिता ने उससे कहा कि वह सारी कीलों को पेड़ से निकाल दे।
 लड़के ने बड़ी मेहनत करके जैसे-तैसे पेड़ से सारी कीलें खींचकर निकाल दीं।  जब उसने अपने पिता को काम पूरा हो जाने के बारे में बताया तो पिता बेटे का  हाथ थामकर उसे पेड़ के पास लेकर गया। पिता ने पेड़ को देखते हुए बेटे से  कहा – तुमने बहुत अच्छा काम किया, मेरे बेटे, लेकिन पेड़ के तने पर बने  सैकडों कीलों के इन निशानों को देखो। अब यह पेड़ इतना खूबसूरत नहीं रहा। हर  बार जब तुम क्रोध किया करते थे तब इसी तरह के निशान दूसरों के मन पर बन  जाते थे। अगर तुम किसी के पेट में छुरा घोंपकर बाद में हजारों बार माफी  मांग भी लो तब भी घाव का निशान वहां हमेशा बना रहेगा।
 अपने मन-वचन-कर्म से कभी भी ऐसा कृत्य न करो जिसके लिए तुम्हें सदैव पछताना पड़े | क्रोध तो कमजोरी नहीं ताकत बनाओ|*

----------


## Badtameez

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> Attachment 464926
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> 
> They don't need aid
> they need trade
> 
> मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.


जब भी मैंने इस तरह के लोगों को देखा, दिल ही दिल में रो पङा। 
भगवान न जाने क्यों व्यक्ति को दयनीय बना देते हैं। 
हे प्रभु! किसी को इतना अवश्य दो कि वह किसी भी वस्तु का मोहताज न रहे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रसिद्द  चीनी कवि सू तुंग-पो (1036-1100) ने बौद्ध दर्शन पर बहुत सुन्दर कवितायेँ  लिखीं हैं. वह स्वयं बहुत धार्मिक व्यक्ति था और राजदरबार में साहित्य  प्रभारी के पद पर आसीन था.

 एक दिन सू बौद्ध मंदिर गया और उसने संत  बुद्धस्तंप के साथ ध्यान किया. कुछ देर बाद सू ने संत से पूछा, “मुझे  देखिये, यहाँ ध्यान करता हुआ मैं कैसा दिखता हूँ?”

 बुद्धस्तंप ने  सू को गौर से देखा और कहा, “महामना, आप अत्यंत शांत, स्वस्थ, और सुन्दर लग  रहे हैं. आप साक्षात् बुद्धस्वरूप लग रहे हैं”. यह सुनकर सू बहुत खुश हो गया.

 कुछ देर बाद बुद्धस्तंप ने सू से पूछा, “और मैं ध्यान करते समय कैसा लगता हूँ?”

 सू ने सोचा कि बातचीत के दौरान बुद्धस्तंप हमेशा ही प्रभावी रहते थे और  उनकी स्थिति अधिक सुदृढ़ रहती थी. इसलिए उसने इस अवसर पर उन्हें नीचा दिखने  का सोचा और कहा, “आप तो बिलकुल गोबर के ढेर जैसे लगते हैं.”

 बुद्धस्तंप उसकी बात सुनकर मुस्कुरा दिए और कुछ न बोले.

 इस वार्तालाप में हावी रहने से सू ख़ुशी से फूला न समाया और सभी को इस  बारे में बताया. जब उसकी पत्नी ने यह बात सुनी तो वह बोली, “आपको पता नहीं  है पर आप इस वार्तालाप में बुरी तरह से परास्त हो गए हो.”

 “क्या  कहती हो!? यह तो साफ़ दिखता है कि बुद्धस्तंप के पास मेरी बात का कोई उत्तर  नहीं था और वे चुप रह गए. फिर मैं भला कैसे हार सकता हूँ!?”

 उसकी  पत्नी ने कहा, “मुझे तो यह लगता है कि बुद्धस्तंप का ह्रदय बुद्ध की भावना  से ओतप्रोत है इसीलिए उन्होंने तुममें बुद्ध की छवि देखी. जबकि तुम्हारे  ह्रदय में गोबर भरा हुआ है इसलिए तुम्हें वह दिव्य पुरुष गोबर के ढेर के  सिवाय कुछ और नहीं दिखा.”
*

----------


## old_atal

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> Attachment 464926
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> 
> They don't need aid
> they need trade
> 
> मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.


इस प्रविष्टि की तरफ ध्यान दिलाने के लिए आभार कमल जी | मैं तो एक बड़े छोटे से कसबे से आता हूँ इसलिए कई बार कोलेज के समय में घर के लिए सामान लाते वक़्त ऐसे वृद्धों को सामन बेचते देखा है | एक बार संयोग से माँ ने सब्जी लेने के लिए भेजा और मैं ऐसी ही एक वृद्ध से दो किलो कद्दू खरीद लाया और उसके बाद अगले तीन दिन तक माता जी ने मुझे सिर्फ कद्दू की सब्जी खिलाई थी |

मैं आपके विचार का समर्थन करता हूँ कमल जी और ऐसे विषय को उठाने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद |

----------


## Kamal Ji

> इस प्रविष्टि की तरफ ध्यान दिलाने के लिए आभार कमल जी | मैं तो एक बड़े छोटे से कसबे से आता हूँ इसलिए कई बार कोलेज के समय में घर के लिए सामान लाते वक़्त ऐसे वृद्धों को सामन बेचते देखा है | एक बार संयोग से माँ ने सब्जी लेने के लिए भेजा और मैं ऐसी ही एक वृद्ध से दो किलो कद्दू खरीद लाया और उसके बाद अगले तीन दिन तक माता जी ने मुझे सिर्फ कद्दू की सब्जी खिलाई थी |
> 
> मैं आपके विचार का समर्थन करता हूँ कमल जी और ऐसे विषय को उठाने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद |


मैं आपका आभारी हूँ आपने मेरे एक छोटे से संदेश पर आप यहाँ इस सूत्र पर पधारे और अपने विचार रखे.
और इसी उम्मीद के साथ इन छोटे छोटे दुकानदारों से अपनी जरूरत के अनुसार अवश्य सामान खरीदेंगे और बिना किसी मोल भाव के.
धन्यवाद.
कमल.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जब भी मैंने इस तरह के लोगों को देखा, दिल ही दिल में रो पङा। 
> भगवान न जाने क्यों व्यक्ति को दयनीय बना देते हैं। 
> हे प्रभु! किसी को इतना अवश्य दो कि वह किसी भी वस्तु का मोहताज न रहे।


सौरभ जी मुझे वह पंक्तियाँ और अब भी अश्रु पूरित आँखों  के कारण ठीक ढंग से लिखी भी नही गयी.
आपका भी धन्यवाद सुरेश जी ..अपने कीमती समय में से इस सूत्र पर आने के लिए समय निकला और उन्हें पढ़ा और समझा भी.
धन्यवाद.
कमल.

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> मैं आपका आभारी हूँ आपने मेरे एक छोटे से संदेश पर आप यहाँ इस सूत्र पर पधारे और अपने विचार रखे.
> और इसी उम्मीद के साथ इन छोटे छोटे दुकानदारों से अपनी जरूरत के अनुसार अवश्य सामान खरीदेंगे और बिना किसी मोल भाव के.
> धन्यवाद.
> कमल.





> सौरभ जी मुझे वह पंक्तियाँ और अब भी अश्रु पूरित आँखों  के कारण ठीक ढंग से लिखी भी नही गयी.
> आपका भी धन्यवाद सुरेश जी ..अपने कीमती समय में से इस सूत्र पर आने के लिए समय निकला और उन्हें पढ़ा और समझा भी.
> धन्यवाद.
> कमल.


*चाचा जी ये बात आपने बिलकुल सही कही है ...अगर एक - एक करके हर आदमी इस काम में आगे आये .........तो इनकी बहुत मदद हो जायेंगी .........*

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> Attachment 464926
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> 
> They don't need aid
> they need trade
> 
> मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.


*कमल जी, आपने एक ह्रदय स्पर्शी बात को उठाया इसके लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.. बस एक बात कहना चाहूँगा की इस बात को आप एक नया सूत्र बना के रखते तो बात और होती..साथ में इस बात की भी ख़ुशी हैं की आपने इस सूत्र में इस बात को उठाई और रेस्पोंस भी अच्छा मिला, यानी यह सूत्र काफी लोकप्रिय हैं..*

*बंधू, आज हमारे समाज में यह बात काफी आम हैं क्युकी हमारा समाज कैपिटलिस्ट समाज हैं..यहाँ पैसो वालो को ज्यादा महत्त्व और गरीबो पर ध्यान कम ही नहीं बल्कि नहीं दिया जाता हैं.. गरीब आज भी यहाँ गुलाम की तरह देखे जाते हैं..अगर हम आप अपने समाज और देश का कल्याण चाहते हैं तो हम सब रुतबे वालो को इन बातों की तरफ विशेष निगाह से देखना होगा तभी हमारा देश आगे बढ़ पायेगा और वही पुराना पहचान बना पायेगा जो आज से ४०० साल पहले था.*

*एक बार फिर से धन्यवाद आपको इन छोटी मगर बेहद जरुरी बातों की तरफ ध्यान आकर्षित करने के लिए..*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *कमल जी, आपने एक ह्रदय स्पर्शी बात को उठाया इसके लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.. बस एक बात कहना चाहूँगा की इस बात को आप एक नया सूत्र बना के रखते तो बात और होती..साथ में इस बात की भी ख़ुशी हैं की आपने इस सूत्र में इस बात को उठाई और रेस्पोंस भी अच्छा मिला, यानी यह सूत्र काफी लोकप्रिय हैं..*
> 
> *बंधू, आज हमारे समाज में यह बात काफी आम हैं क्युकी हमारा समाज कैपिटलिस्ट समाज हैं..यहाँ पैसो वालो को ज्यादा महत्त्व और गरीबो पर ध्यान कम ही नहीं बल्कि नहीं दिया जाता हैं.. गरीब आज भी यहाँ गुलाम की तरह देखे जाते हैं..अगर हम आप अपने समाज और देश का कल्याण चाहते हैं तो हम सब रुतबे वालो को इन बातों की तरफ विशेष निगाह से देखना होगा तभी हमारा देश आगे बढ़ पायेगा और वही पुराना पहचान बना पायेगा जो आज से ४०० साल पहले था.*
> 
> *एक बार फिर से धन्यवाद आपको इन छोटी मगर बेहद जरुरी बातों की तरफ ध्यान आकर्षित करने के लिए..*


*मित्र समीर जी ...मैं उस समय इतना भाव विव्हल हो उठा था जब मुझे कहीं वह चित्र दिखाई दिया, उस समय मैं दो सूत्रों पर कार्य कर रहा था एक यह, और दूसरा अनमोल वचन .
मैंने पोस्ट वहाँ भी कि है वह सूत्र बेन टेन जी का है. मेरी उनसे ज्यादा जान पहचान न होने के कारण, मैं उनके स्वभाव से ज्यादा परिचित न था.
 इस लिए मैंने आपके सूत्र को इस चित्र के लिए सब को संदेश पहुंचाने का माध्यम बनाया . 
एक और बात .... उस समय मेरे पास और कोई भी चित्र या मन में ऐसी कोई बात नही थी .... केवल एक ही चित्र के लिए सूत्र बना दूँ. 
सो इस कारण से मैंने कल रात को पम के माध्यम से सूचना दी थी.
आज भी सुबह जल्दी आ कर, कल का छोड़ा अभी तक कर रहा था बहुत सदस्यों को मैंने उनकी प्रोफाइल में जा कर यही संदेश दिया है....
आपका पुनः धन्यवाद कि मेरे को उस चित्र को इस सूत्र लगाने के लिए .. .. और जो आपने मुक्त ह्रदय से इसे स्वीकार भी किया....*


*
They don't need aid
they need trade*
*मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.*

----------


## ks patak

कमल जी सन्देश के लिया शुक्रिया...


> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> Attachment 464926
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> *
> They don't need aid
> they need trade*
> *मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.*

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*चाचा जी वाकई में आप बहुत नेक कार्य कर रहे है ......आप जैसी सोच हर किसी की हो जाए .........तो ऐसी दुर्दशा किसी की नहीं होगी .........मेरी भवान से दुआ है जिस नेक कार्य का आपने बीड़ा उठाया है ....वो जल्द से जल्द पूरा हो .......*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> Attachment 464926
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> *
> They don't need aid
> they need trade*
> *मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.*


संवेदना हीन मनुष्य में पुनः संवेदना जाग्रत करने का एक उत्तम प्रयास, कमल जी को वन्दन

----------


## dkj

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> Attachment 464926
>  सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.उच्च कोटि का संग्रह ......
> *
> They don't need aid
> they need trade*
> *मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.*


उच्च कोटि का संग्रह ......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> उच्च कोटि का संग्रह ......


मित्र dkj.. आपको मैं पम कियों नही कर पाया ? और प्रोफाइल में संदेश दे  पाने में भी असमर्थ था. इसी करण मुझे यह संदेश यहाँ देना पड़ा. सॉरी दोस्त.
और इसे सभी पढ़ने वालों से एक निवेदन 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...=1#post1164837
*मित्र dkj जी ...पोस्ट संख्या ५७३ पर मेरी प्रार्थना पर गौर करें...*मैं अभी कहानियों के बारे में निवेदन नही कर रहा

----------


## calvitf

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> Attachment 464926
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> *
> They don't need aid
> they need trade*
> *मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.*


*कमल जी एक पाती भेज दिखाया आईना आपने हमको 
तस्वीर सिसक सिसक कहती है कैसे हो गए ये कपूतो 
जब बाप नहीं रहा तुम्हारा भागा दिये हो बेसहारा माँ को 
मै कैसे भी जी लूँगी लगे दुआ हमारी ये दिन तुम न देखो 
मुझे विस्वास है खुदा पर बिकवा ये सब्जी खाना देगा हमको 
मेरी फिक्र न कर बच्चों अपना बुढ़ापा बना लो देख हमको 
सपूत मिले कपूत न मिले ले या न ले मेरी इन सब्जियों को 
बस इक अर्ज है सरकार के नुमाइन्दो से आजादी से गुलामी न दो 
बस हम जी लेंगे दुख सुख बाँट कर आपस मे पर माल्स न दो 
न दो न दो माल्स न दो आने वाले बूढ़ो को गुलामी न दो 

*

----------


## calvitf

कमल जी से विशेष निवेदन 
आपके कथनानुशार मेंने आपके संदेश पर उस प्रविष्टि पर प्रतिक्रया दे दी है
जिसकी सूचना आपको देना चाहा परंतु आपका संदेश व व्यक्तिगत संदेश कालम दोनों बंद है 
अब अगला संदेश देने के पहले संदेश लेने का कालम खोल के रखना अन्यथा मै आपके किसी 
प्रार्थना पर ध्यान नहीं दूंगा........................ धवल

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी एक पाती भेज दिखाया आईना आपने हमको
> तस्वीर सिसक सिसक कहती है कैसे हो गए ये कपूतो
> जब बाप नहीं रहा तुम्हारा भागा दिये हो बेसहारा माँ को
> मै कैसे भी जी लूँगी लगे दुआ हमारी ये दिन तुम न देखो
> मुझे विस्वास है खुदा पर बिकवा ये सब्जी खाना देगा हमको
> मेरी फिक्र न कर बच्चों अपना बुढ़ापा बना लो देख हमको
> सपूत मिले कपूत न मिले ले या न ले मेरी इन सब्जियों को
> बस इक अर्ज है सरकार के नुमाइन्दो से आजादी से गुलामी न दो
> बस हम जी लेंगे दुख सुख बाँट कर आपस मे पर माल्स न दो
> न दो न दो माल्स न दो आने वाले बूढ़ो को गुलामी न दो



teardropszzz......jpg 


.................

----------


## nitin9935

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> Attachment 464926
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> *
> They don't need aid
> they need trade*
> *मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.*


आपने बिलकुल सही कहा है कमल जी मैं जब भी बहार निकलता हूँ अगर कोई वृद्ध कोई चीज बेचने के लिए मेरे पास आता है तो मैं जरूर खरीदता हूँ चाहे वो मेरी जरूरत की हो या न हो

----------


## satya_anveshi

कमल जी, बहुत अच्छी और प्रेरणादायक कहानियाँ पोस्ट की है आपने। आपने जो एक अपील की है दोनों सूत्रों पर मैंने देखी। मन भर आता है जब किसी को इस प्रकार देखता हूँ। अपना कर्तव्य पूरा करता हूँ लेकिन यह बात भी दिमाग में आती है कि आज तो आज का गुजारा तो हो जाएगा लेकिन कल क्या होगा? तब भगवान याद आता है और प्रार्थना के स्वर मन ही मन गूँजने लगते हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

समीर भाई का धन्यवाद इस सूत्र को बनाने और मजबूत बनाने के लिए।
धवल भाई ने ऊपर जो पंक्तियाँ लिखी है उनके लिए धन्यवाद और सम्मान।

----------


## calvitf

> *कमल जी एक पाती भेज दिखाया आईना आपने हमको 
> तस्वीर सिसक सिसक कहती है कैसे हो गए ये कपूतो 
> जब बाप नहीं रहा तुम्हारा भागा दिये हो बेसहारा माँ को 
> मै कैसे भी जी लूँगी लगे दुआ हमारी ये दिन तुम न देखो 
> मुझे विस्वास है खुदा पर बिकवा ये सब्जी खाना देगा हमको 
> मेरी फिक्र न कर बच्चों अपना बुढ़ापा बना लो देख हमको 
> सपूत मिले कपूत न मिले ले या न ले मेरी इन सब्जियों को 
> बस इक अर्ज है सरकार के नुमाइन्दो से आजादी से गुलामी न दो 
> बस हम जी लेंगे दुख सुख बाँट कर आपस मे पर माल्स न दो 
> ...





> समीर भाई का धन्यवाद इस सूत्र को बनाने और मजबूत बनाने के लिए।
> धवल भाई ने ऊपर जो पंक्तियाँ लिखी है उनके लिए धन्यवाद और सम्मान।


मित्र सम्मान के लिए शुक्रिया ................................

कमल जी इस चित्र को देख  मन करुणा से भर गया और लिखता चला गया

----------


## lalitji

> मित्र सम्मान के लिए शुक्रिया ................................
> 
> कमल जी इस चित्र को देख  मन करुणा से भर गया और लिखता चला गया


_
हा दुखी होने वाली बात तो है पर ये सब तो किस्मत का खेल है इस संसार में जो भी आता है अपने कर्मो का फल भोगने आता है और फिर वापस प्रस्थान कर जाता है. अब जैसे जिसके कर्म वैसा ही उसका फल,. काश कोई भी अपने बुढ़ापे का पहले ही ख्याल कर ले तो उसे इस तरह मजबूर न होना पड़े._

----------


## lalitji

> *अर्थ का अर्थ
> *
> *एक गुरु के आश्रम में ज्ञान चर्चा के लिए एक बड़े अधिकारी पधारे. आरंभिक  दुआ-सलाम के बाद अधिकारी ने गुरु से पूछा “गुरुदेव कृपा कर बताएँ कि हमारे दैनिक  जीवन में हमारे सामने रहते हुए भी वह क्या चीज है जिसे हम देख नहीं पाते हैं”  
> *
> *गुरु शांत रहे. उन्होंने अधिकारी को नाश्ते में फल दिए. पीने को पेय प्रस्तुत  किया. खान-पान के बाद यह सोचकर कि गुरु ने शायद उनके प्रश्न पर ध्यान नहीं दिया, अपना प्रश्न फिर से दोहराया.  
> *
> *“बिलकुल सही,” गुरु ने अब अपना मुंह खोला – “इसका यही अर्थ है – हालाकि अपने  दैनिक जीवन में वह रहता है, मगर फिर भी हम देख नहीं पाते हैं!” * 
> *ज्ञानी बोलते नहीं,*
> *जो बोलते हैं जानते नहीं,*
> ...


मेरा मानना है की व्यक्ति इस लिए बहस करता है क्यों की वह कुछ जानना चाहता है और जो वह जानता है क्या वह गलत है या सही और जानने की कोशिश करना मेरे विचार से गलत नहीं है. हां निरर्थक बहस का मैं भी पक्षधर नहीं हु.

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मेरा मानना है की व्यक्ति इस लिए बहस करता है क्यों की वह कुछ जानना चाहता है और जो वह जानता है क्या वह गलत है या सही और जानने की कोशिश करना मेरे विचार से गलत नहीं है. हां निरर्थक बहस का मैं भी पक्षधर नहीं हु.




उत्तम विचार है जी.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक दिन एक पेंसिल ने इरेज़र (रबर) से कहा – “मुझे माफ़ कर दो…”

 इरेज़र ने कहा – “क्यों? क्या हुआ? तुमने तो कुछ भी गलत नहीं किया!”

 पेंसिल बोली – “मुझे यह देखकर दुःख होता है कि तुम्हें मेरे कारण चोट पहुँचती है. जब कभी मैं कोई गलती करती  हूँ तब तुम उसे सुधारने के लिए आगे आ जाते हो. मेरी गलतियों के निशान  मिटाते-मिटाते तुम खुद को ही खो बैठते हो. तुम छोटे, और छोटे होते-होते  अपना अस्तित्व ही खो देते हो”.

 इरेज़र ने कहा – “तुम सही कहती हो  लेकिन मुझे उसका कोई खेद नहीं है. मेरे होने का अर्थ ही यही है! मुझे  इसीलिए बनाया गया कि जब कभी तुम कुछ गलत कर बैठो तब मैं तुम्हारी सहायता  करूं. मुझे पता है कि मैं एक दिन चला जाऊँगा और तुम्हारे पास मेरे जैसा कोई  और आ जाएगा. मैं अपने काम से बहुत खुश हूँ. मेरी चिंता मत करो. मैं  तुम्हें उदास नहीं देख सकता.”

 पेंसिल और इरेज़र के बीच घटा यह  संवाद बहुत प्रेरक है. उन्हीं की भाँती माता-पिता इरेज़र और बच्चे पेंसिल  की तरह हैं. माता-पिता अपने बच्चों की गलतियों को सुधारने के लिए सदैव  तत्पर रहते हैं. इस प्रक्रिया में उन्हें कभी-कभी ज़ख्म भी मिलते हैं और वे  छोटे – बूढ़े होते हुए एक दिन हमेशा के लिए चले जाते हैं. बच्चों को उनकी  जगह कोई और (जीवनसाथी) मिल जाता है लेकिन माता-पिता अपने बच्चों का हित  देखकर हमेशा खुश ही होते हैं. वे अपने बच्चों पर कभी कोई विपदा या चिंता  मंडराते नहीं देख सकते.
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बहुत समय पहले ऑटोमन साम्राज्य का सुल्तान इस्तांबुल के एक महान सूफी शेख  के दर्शन के लिए गया. वह शेख के ज्ञान और चरित से बहुत प्रभावित हो गया और  शेख के समागम में नियमित रूप से उपस्थित होने लगा.

 एक दिन सुलतान ने शेख से कहा – “मुझे आपसे  और आपके सत्संग से बहुत प्रीति हो गयी है. एक सुलतान के रूप में मैं आपके  लिए कुछ करना चाहता हूँ. कृपा करके मुझे बताएं कि मैं आपके लिए क्या करूँ  जिससे आपको प्रसन्नता हो”. – सुलतान की यह पेशकश सामने खुले पड़े खजाने के  माफिक थी क्योंकि वह पृथ्वी का सबसे धनी और शक्तिशाली व्यक्ति था.

 शेख ने कहा – “जी, एक चीज़ है जो आप मेरे लिए कर सकते हैं. कृपया यहाँ दोबारा नहीं आइये”.

 सुलतान यह सुनकर स्तब्ध हो गया. उसने शेख से पूछा – “क्या मुझसे कोई गलती  हो गयी है? मुझसे जो कुछ भी जाने-अनजाने हुआ हो मैं उसके लिए आपसे माफी  मांगता हूँ.”

 शेख ने उत्तर दिया – “नहीं. मुझे आपसे नहीं बल्कि  अपने दरवेशों से समस्या है. आपके यहाँ आने से पहले वे केवल ईश्वर की  प्रार्थना और उपासना में ही रत रहते थे. अब आपको यहाँ अपने इतने करीब पाकर  उनके मन में आपको अनुग्रहीत करके आपसे अनुदान और पारितोषक पाने की इच्छा  पनपने लगी है. मैंने आपको यहाँ और आने से इसलिए मना किया है क्योंकि मुझे  यह लगता है कि हम अभी आत्मिक स्तर पर इतने परिपक्व नहीं हैं कि आपकी  उपस्थिति से प्रभावित न हो सकें.”
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दीवार,
 किसी महिला पत्रकार को यह पता चला कि एक बहुत वृद्ध यहूदी सज्जन  लंबे समय से येरुशलम की पश्चिमी दीवार पर रोज़ाना बिनानागा प्रार्थना करते  आ रहे हैं तो उसने उनसे मिलने का तय किया.

 वह येरुशलम की पश्चिमी  प्रार्थना दीवार पर गयी और उसने वृद्ध सज्जन को प्रार्थना करते देखा. लगभग  45 मिनट तक प्रार्थना करने के बाद वे अपनी छड़ी के सहारे धीरे-धीरे चलकर  वापस जाने लगे.

 महिला पत्रकार उनके पास गयी और अभिवादन करके बोली, “नमस्ते, मैं CNN की पत्रकार रेबेका स्मिथ हूँ. आपका नाम क्या है?”

 “मौरिस फ़िशिबिएन”, वृद्ध ने कहा.

 “मैंने सुना है कि आप बहुत लंबे समय से यहाँ रोज़ प्रार्थना करते रहे हैं. आप ऐसा कब से कर रहे हैं?”

 “लगभग 60 साल से”.

 “60 साल! यह तो वाकई बहुत लम्बा अरसा है! तो, आप यहाँ किसलिए प्रार्थना करते हैं?”

 “मैं यह प्रार्थना करता हूँ कि ईसाइयों, यहूदियों, और मुसलमानों के बीच  शांति स्थापित हो. मैं युद्ध और नफरत के खात्मे के लिए प्रार्थना करता हूँ.  मैं यह भी प्रार्थना करता हूँ कि बच्चे बड़े होकर जिम्मेदार इंसान बनें और  सब लोग प्रेम से एकजुट रहें”.

 “यह तो बहुत अच्छी बात है… और आपको यह प्रार्थना करने से कैसी अनुभूति होती है?”

 “मुझे यह लगता है कि मैं 60 सालों से सिर्फ एक दीवार से ही बातें कर रहा हूँ”.
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ईसा मसीह ने एक दिन सुबह-सुबह एक झील के किनारे एक मछुआरे को मछलियाँ पकड़ते  देखा. मछुआरा झील में जाल डाले बैठा हुआ मछलियाँ फंसने का इंतज़ार कर रहा  था. ईसा ने उसके कंधे पर हाथ रखा और उससे पूछा – “भाई, कब तक मछलियाँ मारते  रहोगे”?

 मछुआरे ने पलटकर देखा.  ईसा की आँखें उसे झील से भी गहरी लग रहीं थीं. उसने सोचा कि नदी में पड़े  जाल को छोड़कर इन आँखों में ही खुद को डूबा दूं. उसने जाल वहीं छोड़ दिया और  ईसा के साथ हो लिया. उसने ईसा से कहा – “मैं आपके साथ चलूँगा. यदि ज़िदगी  में मछलियाँ पकड़ने से भी बड़ा कोई काम मेरे लिए करना बाकी है तो मैं वह  करूंगा.

 वे दोनों गाँव के बाहर निकले ही थे कि उस मछुआरे का एक  परिचित दौड़ता हुआ आया और उससे बोला – “अरे, तुम कहाँ जा रहे हो!? तुम्हारे  बीमार पिता की मृत्यु हो गई है और अब तुम्हें ही उनके कफ़न-दफ़न का इंतज़ाम  करना है! चलो मेरे साथ!”

 मछुआरे ने ईसा मसीह से कहा – “यदि आप  अनुमति दें तो मैं पिता का अंतिम संस्कार करने के बाद तीन-चार दिन गाँव में  ठहरकर आपके पास आ जाऊं?”

 ईसा मसीह ने कहा – “नहीं भाई. अब पलटकर  क्या मिलेगा? मुर्दों को ही मुर्दों को दफनाने दो. जिन्हें अभी जीवन का पता  ही नहीं है वे मृत नहीं तो और क्या हैं? हम तो जिस दिन पैदा होते हैं उसी  दिन ही मर जाते हैं.
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अपने मन में ईश्वर के प्रति विस्वास रखो,,,,,,एक गलत वाक्य 
 ==============================**=====================
 १...मन का दुसरा नाम ही चंचलता है ,,,,इस लिए मन से किसी के प्रति भी आप विस्वास 
 रखेंगे तो विपरीत परिस्थिति आते है चंचल मन की वजह से आप का विस्वास गायब हो जाएगा ,,,

 २....कोई वस्तु अस्थिर है तो उस पर आप कुछ भी खड़ा करने का प्रयास करेंगे तो वो टिक नहीं पाएगी ,,,
 पहले उस चलायेमान को स्थिर कीजिये ,,मन चलायेमान है ,,,उस पर विस्वास की ईमारत को 
 कभी खडा नहीं किया जा सकता ,,,,,वो केवल कुछ देर खड़ी रह कर फिर गिर जायेगी ,,,

 ३...यही वजह है की हजारो सालो से हिन्दुस्तान में ये कथन चला आ रहा है की ईश्वर के प्रति मन में 
 विस्वास रखो,,,,,फिर भी लोगो के मन में ईश्वर के प्रति अटूट विस्वास पैदा नहीं हो पाया ,,,,,*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक बार सुकरात अपने कुछ शिष्यों के साथ घूमने निकले। रास्ते में उनके एक  शिष्य ने कहा कि यहां एक दुकान पर विभिन्न प्रकार की बेहद खूबसूरत वस्तुएं  बिकती हैं। कृपया आप भी उन्हें देख लीजिए। शिष्यों के बहुत जोर देने पर  सुकरात उनका मन रखने के लिए दुकान के अंदर  गए। वहां ढेरों वस्तुएं सजा कर रखी गई थीं। सुकरात उन वस्तुओं को देखकर  बेहद प्रसन्न हुए। कुछ वस्तुएं तो इतनी अधिक आकर्षक थीं कि सुकरात उन्हें  उठा-उठा कर देखने लगे। उन्हें इस तरह प्रसन्न व शांत मन से वस्तुओं को  निहारते देख उनका एक शिष्य बोला, 'गुरुजी, आप इन सुंदर वस्तुओं को देख रहे  हैं। क्या आप की इच्छा इन खूबसूरत वस्तुओं को खरीदने की तो नहीं हो रही?'

 सुकरात कुछ कहते उससे पहले ही उनका दूसरा शिष्य बोला, 'हां गुरुजी, आप कुछ  वस्तुओं को खरीद लीजिए न। मेरा मन तो कर रहा है कि मैं सारी की सारी  वस्तुएं खरीद लूं किंतु मेरे पास इसके लिए पर्याप्त धन नहीं हैं।' दूसरे  शिष्य की बात पर सुकरात मंद-मंद मुस्कुराते हुए बोले, 'इसमें कोई दो राय  नहीं कि यहां पर उपस्थित सभी वस्तुएं अत्यंत सुंदर हैं, लेकिन मुझे फिलहाल  इनमें से किसी भी वस्तु की आवश्यकता नहीं है और अनावश्यक रूप से वस्तुओं का  संग्रह करने से क्या लाभ?' सुकरात की इस बात पर पहला शिष्य बोला, 'गुरुजी,  मगर खूबसूरत वस्तुओं को खरीदने में क्या हर्ज है?' शिष्य की बात पर सुकरात  बोले, 'पुत्र, दवा की दुकान पर दवाएं भी विभिन्न रंगों की बेहद आकर्षक  शीशियों व पैकिटों में बिकती हैं। किंतु कोई भी व्यक्ति सिर्फ दवाओं को  इसलिए नहीं खरीदता कि वे खूबसूरत हैं बल्कि तब खरीदता है जब उसे वाकई उनकी  जरूरत महसूस होती है। यही बात इन खूबसूरत वस्तुओं पर भी लागू होती है। बेशक  ये खूबसूरत हैं किंतु जब इनका उपयोग ही नहीं होगा तो इनका संग्रह व्यर्थ  है। अनावश्यक संग्रह से जीवन सुखी नहीं होता।
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मरू-प्रदेश की भूमि में बहुत कम फल उपजते थे. अतः ईश्वर ने अपने पैगंबर को  पृथ्वी पर यह नियम पहुंचाने के लिए कहा, “प्रत्येक व्यक्ति दिन में केवल एक  ही फल खाए”.

 लोगों में मसीहा की बात मानी और दिन में केवल एक ही  फल खाना प्रारंभ कर दिया. यह प्रथा पीढ़ी-दर-पीढ़ी चलती रही. दिन में एक ही  फल खाने के कारण इलाके में फलों की कमी नहीं पड़ी. जो फल खाने से बच रहते  थे उनके बीजों से और भी कई वृक्ष पनपे. जल्द ही प्रदेश की भूमि उर्वर हो गयी और अन्य प्रदेशों के लोग वहां बसने की चाह करने लगे.

 लेकिन लोग दिन में एक ही फल खाने की प्रथा पर कायम रहे क्योंकि उनके  पूर्वजों के अनुसार मसीहा ने उन्हें ऐसा करने के लिए कहा था. दूसरे प्रदेश  से वहां आनेवाले लोगों को भी उन्होंने फलों की बहुतायत का लाभ नहीं उठाने  दिया.

 इसका परिणाम यह हुआ कि अधिशेष फल धरती पर गिरकर सड़ने लगे. उनका घोर तिरस्कार हो रहा था.

 ईश्वर को यह देखकर दुःख पहुंचा. उसने पुनः पैगंबर को बुलाकर कहा, “उन्हें  जाकर कहो कि वे जितने चाहें उतने फल खा सकते हैं. उन्हें फल अपने पड़ोसियों  और अन्य शहरों के लोगों से बांटने के लिए कहो”.

 मसीहा ने प्रदेश  के लोगों को ईश्वर का नया नियम बताया. लेकिन नगरवासियों ने उसकी एक न सुनी  और उसपर पत्थर फेंके. ईश्वर का बताया पुराना नियम शताब्दियों से उनके मन और  ह्रदय दोनों पर ही उत्कीर्ण हो चुका था.

 समय गुज़रता गया.  धीरे-धीरे नगर के युवक इस पुरानी बर्बर और बेतुकी प्रथा पर प्रश्नचिह्न  लगाने लगे. जब उन्होंने देखा कि उनके बड़े-बुजुर्ग टस-से-मस होने के लिए  तैयार नहीं हैं तो उन्होंने धर्म का ही तिरस्कार कर दिया. अब वे मनचाही  मात्रा में फल खा सकते थे और उन्हें भी खाने को दे सकते थे जो उनसे वंचित  थे.

 केवल स्थानीय देवालयों में ही कुछ ऐसे लोग बच गए थे जो स्वयं  को ईश्वर के अधिक समीप मानते थे और पुरानी प्रथाओं का त्याग नहीं करना  चाहते थे. सच तो यह है कि वे यह देख ही नहीं पा रहे थे कि दुनिया कितनी बदल  गयी थी और परिवर्तन सबके लिए अनिवार्य हो गया था.
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*
** साधु और दीया ****

 मिथिला में एक बड़े ही धर्मात्मा एवं ज्ञानी  राजा थे। राजमहल में भारी ठाट-बाट होते हुए भी वे उसमें लिप्त नहीं थे।  उनके पास एक बार एक साधु उनसे मिलने आया। राजा ने साधु का हृदय से सम्मान  किया और दरबार में आने का कारण पूछा।

 साधु ने कहा, "राजन्! सुना है कि इतने बड़े महल मं इतने ठाट-बाट के बीच  रहते हुए भी आप इनसे अलग रहते हैं। मैंने वर्षों हिमालय में तपस्या की,  अनेक तीर्थों की

 यात्राएं कीं, फिर भी ऐसा न बन सका। आपने राजमहल में रह कर ही यह बात कैसे साध ली?"

 राजा ने उत्तर दिया, "महात्माजी! आप असमय में आये हैं। यह मेरा काम का समय  है। आपके सवाल का जवाब मैं थोड़ी देर बाद दूंगा। तबतक आप इस दीये को लेकर  मेरे महल को पूरा देख आइये। एक बात का ध्यान रखिये, दीया बुझने न पावे,  नहीं तो आप रास्ता भूल जायंगे।"

 साधु दीया लेकर राजमहल को देखने चल दिया। कई घन्टे बाद वह लौटा तो राजा ने मुस्करा कर पूछा, "कहिये, स्वामीजी! मेरा महल कैसा लगा?"

 साधु बोला, "राजन्! मैं आपके महल के हर भाग में गया। सबकुछ देखा, फिर भी वह अनदेखा रह गया।"

 राजा ने पूछा, "क्यों?"

 साधु ने कहा, "राजन्! मेरा सारा ध्यान इस दीये पर लगा रहा कि कहीं यह बुझ न जाय!"

 राजा ने उत्तर दिया, "महात्माजी! इतना बड़ा राज चलाते हुए मेरे साथ भीयही  बात है। मेरा सारा ध्यान परमात्मा पर लगा रहता है। चलते-फिरते, उठते-बैठते  एक ही बात सामने रहती है कि सबकुछ उसी का है और मैं जो कुछ कर रहा हूं, उसी  के लिए कर रहा हूं।"

 साधु राजा के चरणों में सिर झुका कर चला गया। l...
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*
गुरु  जंगल की पथरीली ढलान पर अपने एक शिष्य के साथ कहीं जा रहे थे. शिष्य का  पैर फिसल गया और वह लुढ़कने लगा. वह ढलान के किनारे से खाई में गिर ही जाता  लेकिन उसके हाथ में बांस का एक छोटा वृक्ष आ गया और उसने उसे मजबूती से  पकड़ लिया. बांस पूरी तरह से मुड़ गया  लेकिन न तो जमीन से उखड़ा और न ही टूटा. शिष्य ने उसे मजबूती से थाम रखा था  और ढलान पर से गुरु ने भी मदद का हाथ बढाया. वह सकुशल पुनः मार्ग पर आ  गया.

 आगे बढ़ते समय गुरु ने शिष्य से पूछा, “तुमने देखा, गिरते  समय तुमने बांस को पकड़ लिया था. वह बांस पूरा मुड़ गया लेकिन फिर भी उसने  तुम्हें सहारा दिया और तुम बच गए.”

 ‘हाँ”, शिष्य ने कहा.

 गुरु ने बांस के एक वृक्ष को पकड़कर उसे अपनी ओर खींचा और कहा, “बांस की  भांति बनो”. फिर उन्होंने बांस को छोड़ दिया और वह लचककर अपनी जगह लौट गया.

 “बलशाली हवाएं बांसों के झुरमुट को पछाडती हैं लेकिन यह आगे-पीछे डोलता  हुआ मजबूती से धरती में जमा रहता है और सूर्य की ओर बढ़ता है. वही इसका  लक्ष्य है, वही इसकी गति है. इसमें ही उसकी मुक्ति है. तुम्हें भी जीवन में  कई बार लगा होगा कि तुम अब टूटे, तब टूटे. ऐसे कई अवसर आये होंगे जब  तुम्हें यह लगने लगा होगा कि अब तुम एक कदम भी आगे नहीं जा सकते… अब जीना  व्यर्थ है”.

 “जी, ऐसा कई बार हुआ है”, शिष्य बोला.

 “ऐसा  तुम्हें फिर कभी लगे तो इस बांस की भांति पूरा झुक जाना, लेकिन टूटना नहीं.  यह हर तनाव को झेल जाता है, बल्कि यह उसे स्वयं में अवशोषित कर लेता है और  उसकी शक्ति का संचार करके पुनः अपनी मूल अवस्था पर लौट जाता है.”

 “जीवन को भी इतना ही लचीला होना चाहिए.”
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक  टीले पर बैठे हुए संत अनाम डूबते सूर्य को बड़े ध्यान से देख रहे थे। वे  देख रहे थे, किस प्रकार एक दिन महाशक्तिओं का वैभव नष्ट हो जाता है। संत  अनाम इन्हीं विचारों में डूबे थे कि एक आदमी उनके पास आया और प्रणाम कर  चुपचाप खड़ा हो गया।

 संत अनाम ने  पूछा, 'वत्स! मुझसे कुछ काम है?' आगंतुक ने कहा, 'भगवन! मैं पुरु देश का  धनी सेठ हूं। तीर्थयात्रा के लिए चलने लगा तो मेरे एक मित्र ने मुझसे कहा  कि आप इतने स्थानों की यात्रा करेंगे। कहीं से मेरे लिए शांति, सुख और  प्रसन्नता मोल ले आना। मैंने अनेक स्थानों पर ढूंढा, पर तीनों वस्तुएं कहीं  नहीं मिली। आप को अत्यंत शांत, सुखी और प्रसन्न देखकर ही आपके पास आया  हूं। संभव है, आप के पास ही वे वस्तुएं उपलब्ध हो जाएं।'

 संत अनाम  मुस्कराए और अपनी कुटिया के भीतर चले गए। कुछ क्षणों के बाद ही वह लौट कर  आए और एक कागज की पुड़िया देते हुए बोले, 'यह अपने मित्र को दे देना और  हां, तब तक इसे कहीं खोलना मत।' आगंतुक पुड़िया लेकर चला गया और मित्र को  दे दी। कुछ दिनों बाद जब वह फिर मित्र से मिलने गया तो देखा कि मित्र काफी  प्रसन्न दिख रहा है। उसने कहा, 'मित्र! मुझे भी अपनी औषधि का कुछ अंश दे दो  तो मेरा भी कल्याण हो जाए।' मित्र ने पुड़िया खोलकर दिखाई। उसमें लिखा था-  अंत:करण में विवेक और संतोष का भाव रखने से ही स्थायी सुख, शांति और  प्रसन्नता मिलती है।
*



X

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पुराने  जमाने की बात है। एक शिष्य अपने गुरु के आश्रम में कई वर्षों तक रहा। उसने  उनसे शास्त्रों का ज्ञान प्राप्त किया। एक दिन उसने देखा कि उसके गुरु  पानी पर चले आ रहे हैं। यह देख कर उसे बहुत हैरानी हुई। जब गुरु पास में आए  तो वह उनके पैरों पर गिरकर बोला, 'आप तो  बड़े चमत्कारी हैं। यह रहस्य आपने अब तक क्यों छिपाए रखा? कृपया मुझे भी यह  सूत्र बताइए कि पानी पर किस प्रकार चला जाता है, अन्यथा मैं आप के पैर  नहीं छोडूंगा?'

 गुरु ने कहा, 'उसमें कोई रहस्य नहीं है। बस भरोसा  करने की बात है। श्रद्धा चाहिए। श्रद्धा हो तो सब कुछ संभव है। इसके लिए  उसका नाम स्मरण ही पर्याप्त है जिसके प्रति तुम भक्ति रखते हो।' वह शिष्य  अपने गुरु का नाम रटने लगा। अनेक बार नाम जपने के बाद उसने पानी पर चलने की  बात सोची पर जैसे ही पानी में उतरा डुबकी खा गया। मुंह में पानी भर गया।  बड़ी मुश्किल से बाहर आया। बाहर आकर वह बड़ा क्रोधित हुआ। गुरु के पास जाकर  बोला, 'आपने तो मुझे धोखा दिया। मैंने कितनी ही बार आप का नाम जपा, फिर भी  डुबकी खा गया। यों मैं तैरना भी जानता हूं। मगर मैंने सोचा कि बहुत जप  लिया नाम। अब तो पूरी हो गई होगी श्रद्धा वाली शर्त और जैसे ही पानी पर  उतरा डूबने लगा। सारे कपड़े खराब हो गए। कुछ बात जंची नहीं।'

 गुरु  ने कहा, 'कितनी बार नाम का जाप किया?' शिष्य ने कहा, ' हजार से भी ऊपर।  किनारे पर खड़े- खड़े भी किया। पानी पर उतरते समय भी और डूबते-डूबते भी  करता रहा।' गुरु ने कहा, 'बस तुम्हारे डूबने का यही कारण है। मन में सच्ची  श्रद्धा होती तो बस एक बार का जाप ही पर्याप्त था। बस एक बार नाम ले लेते  तो बात बन जाती। सच्ची श्रद्धा गिनती नहीं अपने ईष्ट के प्रति समर्पण  मांगती है।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]



[/URL]
*एक साधु ने अपने आश्रम के अंत:वासियों को जगत के विराट विद्यालय में अध्ययन के लिए यात्रा को भेजा था. समय पूरा होने पर उनमें से एक को छोड़कर अन्य वापस लौट आये थे. उनके ज्ञानार्जन और उपलब्धियों को देखकर गुरु बहुत प्रसन्न हुआ. वे बहुत कुछ सीख कर वापस लौटे थे. फिर अंत में पीछे छूट गया युवक भी लौट आया. गुरु ने उससे कहा, “निश्चय ही तुम सबसे बाद में लौटे हो, इसलिए सर्वाधिक सीख कर लौटे होगे.” उस युवक ने कहा, “मैं कुछ सीख कर नहीं लौटा हूं, उलटा जो आपने सिखाया था, वह भी भूल आया हूं.” इससे अधिक निराशाजनक उत्तर और क्या हो सकता था!?

फिर एक दिन वह युवक गुरु की मालिश कर रहा था. गुरु की पीठ को मलते हुए उसने स्वगत ही कहा, “मंदिर तो बहुत सुंदर है, पर भीतर भगवान की मूर्ति नहीं है.” गुरु ने सुना तो उनके क्रोध का ठिकाना न रहा. निश्चय ही वे शब्द उनसे ही कहे गये थे. उनके ही सुंदर शरीर को उसने मंदिर कहा था. गुरु के क्रोध को देखकर वह युवक हंसने लगा. यह ऐसा था जैसे कोई जलती अग्नि पर और घी डाल दे. गुरु ने उसे आश्रम से अलग कर दिया.

फिर एक सुबह जब गुरु अपने धर्मग्रंथ का अध्ययन कर रहा थे, वह युवक अनायास कहीं से आकर पास बैठ गया. वह बैठा रहा, गुरु पढ़ते रहे. तभी एक जंगली मधुमक्खी कक्ष में आकर बाहर जाने का मार्ग खोजने लगी. द्वार तो खुला ही था – वही द्वार, जिससे वह भीतर आयी थी, पर वह बिलकुल अंधी होकर बंद खिड़की से निकलने की व्यर्थ चेष्टा कर रही थी. उसकी भिनभिनाहट मंदिर के सन्नाटे में गूंज रही थी. उस युवक ने खड़े होकर जोर से उस मधुमक्खी से कहा, “ओ, नासमझ! वह द्वार नहीं, दीवार है. रुक और पीछे देख, जहां से तेरा आना हुआ है, द्वार वही है.”

मधुमक्खी ने तो नहीं, पर गुरु ने ये शब्द अवश्य सुने और उसे द्वार मिल गया. उन्होंने युवक की आंखों में पहली बार देखा. वह वह नहीं था, जो यात्रा पर गया था. ये आंखें दूसरी ही थीं. गुरु ने उस दिन जाना कि वह जो सीखकर आया है, वह कोई साधारण सीखना नहीं है.

वह सीखकर नहीं कुछ जानकर आया था.

गुरु ने उससे कहा, “मैं आज जान रहा हूं कि मेरा मंदिर भगवान से खाली है और मैं आज जान रहा हूं कि मैं आज तक दीवार से ही सिर मारता रहा पर मुझे द्वार नहीं मिला. लेकिन अब मैं द्वार को पाने के लिए क्या करूं? क्या करूं कि मेरा मंदिर भगवान से खाली न रहे?”

उस युवक ने कहा, “भगवान को चाहते हो, तो स्वयं से खाली हो जाओ. जो स्वयं भरा है, वही भगवान से खाली है. जो स्वयं से खाली हो जाता है, वह पाता है कि वह सदा से ही भगवान से भरा हुआ था. और इस सत्य तक द्वार पाना चाहते हो, तो वही करो, जो वह अब मधुमक्खी कर रही है.”

गुरु ने देखा मधुमक्खी अब कुछ नहीं कर रही है. वह दीवार पर बैठी है और बस बैठी है. उसने समझा, वह जागा. जैसे अंधेरे में बिजली कौंध गई हो, ऐसा उसने जाना और उसने देखा कि मधुमक्खी द्वार से बाहर जा रही है.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक हसीन लड़की एक राजा के दरबार में डांस कर रही थी (राजा बहुत ही बदसूरत था)
 निवेदन के बाद, लड़की ने राजा से, एक सवाल की इजाजत तलब की...
 राजा ने कहा की पूछो......
 लड़की ने कहा की जब खुदा हुस्न तक्शिम कर रहा था , तो आप कहाँ थे ?
 राजा ने गुस्सा नहीं किया बल्कि, मुस्कराते हुए कहा -
 "जब तुम हुस्नकी लाइन में खड़ी हुस्न ले रही थी, तो मै किस्मत की लाइन में  खड़ा किस्मत ले रहा था और आज तुझ जैसी हुस्न वालियां मेरी गुलाम हैं"
 इसीलिए एक शायर कहता है -"हुस्न" ना मांग "नसीब" मांग ऐ दोस्त "हुस्न" वाले अक्सर नसीब" वालों के गुलाम हुआ करतें हैं..
*


X

----------


## Kamal Ji

*'उस शहर के लोग":----**

 एक बार गौतम बुद्ध ने कुछ शिष्यों के साथ किसी शहर में डेरा जमाया। जब  शिष्य शहर के भीतर घूमने निकले तो लोगों ने उन्हें बहुत बुरा-भला कहा। वे  क्रोध में भरकर बुद्ध के पास लौटे। बुद्ध ने पूछा, 'क्या बात है? आप  सब तनाव में क्यों हैं।' उनका एक शिष्य बोला, 'हमें यहां से तुरंत चलना  वहां चाहिए, जहां हमारा आदर हो। यहां तो लोग दुर्व्यवहार के सिवा कुछ जानते  ही नहीं।'

 बुद्ध मुस्कराकर बोले, 'क्या किसी और जगह पर तुम  सद्व्यवहार की अपेक्षा करते हो?' दूसरा शिष्य बोला, 'कम से कम यहां से तो  भले लोग ही होंगे।' बुद्ध बोले, 'किसी स्थान को केवल इसलिए छोड़ना गलत है  कि वहां के लोग दुर्व्यवहार करते हैं । हम तो संत हैं। हमें चाहिए कि उस  स्थान को तब तक न छोड़ें जब तक वहां के हर व्यक्ति को सुधार न डालें। वे  हमारे अच्छा व्यवहार करने पर सौ बार दुर्व्यवहार करेंगे। लेकिन कब तक? आखिर  उन्हें सुधरना ही होगा और उत्तम प्राणी बनने का प्रयास करना ही होगा।'

 तब बुद्ध के प्रिय शिष्य आनंद ने पूछा, 'उत्तम व्यक्ति कौन होता है?'  बुद्ध बोले, 'व्यक्ति ठीक उसी तरह होता है जिस प्रकार युद्ध में बढ़ता हुआ  हाथी। जिस प्रकार युद्ध की ओर बढ़ता हुआ हाथी चारों ओर के तीर सहते हुए भी  आगे चलता जाता है उसी तरह उत्तम व्यक्ति भी दुष्टों के अपशब्द को सहन करते  हुए अपने कार्य करता चलता है। स्वयं को वश में करने वाले प्राणी से उत्तम  कोई हो ही नहीं सकता।' शिष्यों ने उस शहर से जाने का इरादा त्याग दिया।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*"एक सड़ा सेब":---**

 एक होनहार युवक था , मगर उसकी संगति बहुत खराब थी। युवक के पिता ने उसे  बुरे मित्रों का साथ छोड़ने को कई बार कहा पर युवक को खुद पर बहुत भरोसा  था। उसका कहना था कि वह अपने मित्रों की बुरी आदतों को कभी नहीं अपनाएगा।

 युवक के पिता  अनुभवी थे। वे जानते थे कि बुरी संगत का असर पड़ना तो तय है, सो एक दिन  उन्होंने अपने बेटे को समझाने का फैसला किया। वह बाजार गए और कुछ उम्दा  नस्ल के सेब ले आए। उन्होंने सेब की टोकरी आलमारी में रख दी। उन्हीं सेबों  के बीच उन्होंने एक सड़ा हुआ सेब भी रख दिया। उन्हें आलमारी में सड़ा सेब  रखता देख पुत्र बोला- पिताजी, यह सड़ा हुआ सेब तो फेंकने लायक है, इसे  क्यों आप आलमारी में रख रहे हैं। पिता ने कहा- अभी रहने दो। बाद में फेंक  देंगे। दूसरे दिन पिता ने बेटे को आलमारी से सेब निकालकर लाने को कहा।

 बेटा सेबों की टोकरी ले आया लेकिन जब सेबों पर उसकी नजर गई तो उसने देखा  कि सभी सेब सड़ने लगे हैं। वह अपने पिता से बोला- पिताजी, कल तक तो सारे  सेब ठीक थे पर एक ही दिन में ये सड़ने कैसे लगे? तब पिता ने जवाब दिया-  बेटा, मैंने तुम्हें यही दिखाने के लिए इन सेबों के बीच वह सड़ा हुआ सेब रख  दिया था। यही कुसंगति का प्रभाव है। एक सड़े सेब के कारण सारे अच्छे सेब  भी खराब हो गए। इसी तरह बुरी संगति में अच्छे लड़के भी बिगड़ जाते हैं।  बेटा पिता की बात समझ गया।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कामयाबी का रास्ता -*


X

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कल की चिंता क्यों -*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मुसीबत-------**

 नसरुद्दीन एक शाम अपने घर से निकला. उसे किन्हीं  मित्रों के घर उसे मिलने जाना था. वह चला ही था कि दूर गाँव से उसका एक  दोस्त जलाल आ गया. नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, “तुम घर में ठहरो, मैं जरूरी काम से  दो-तीन मित्रों को मिलने जा रहा हूँ और लौटकर तुमसे मिलूंगा. अगर तुम थके न  हो तो मेरे साथ तुम भी चल सकते हो”.

 जलाल ने कहा, “मेरे कपड़े सब धूल-मिट्टी से सन गए हैं. अगर तुम मुझे अपने कपड़े दे दो तो मैं तुम्हारे साथ चलता हूँ. तुम्हारे बगैर यहां बैठकर मैं क्या करूंगा? इसी बहाने मैं भी तुम्हारे मित्रों से मिल लूँगा”.

 नसरुद्दीन ने अपने सबसे अच्छे कपड़े जलाल को दे दिए और वे दोनों निकल पड़े.

 जिस पहले घर वे दोनों पहुंचे वहां नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, “मैं इनसे आपका परिचय  करा दूं, ये हैं मेरे दोस्त जलाल. और जो कपड़े इन्होंने पहने हैं वे मेरे  हैं”.

 जलाल यह सुनकर बहुत हैरान हुआ. इस सच को कहने की कोई भी  जरुरत न थी. बाहर निकलते ही जलाल ने कहा, “कैसी बात करते हो, नसरुद्दीन!  कपड़ों की बात उठाने की क्या जरूरत थी? अब देखो, दूसरे घर में कपड़ों की  कोई बात मत उठाना”.

 वे दूसरे घर पहुंचे. नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, “इनसे  परिचय करा दूं. ये हैं मेरे पुराने मित्र जलाल; रही कपड़ों की बात, सो इनके  ही हैं, मेरे नहीं हैं”.

 जलाल फिर हैरान हुआ. बाहर निकलकर उसने  कहा, “तुम्हें हो क्या गया है? इस बात को उठाने की कोई क्या जरूरत थी कि  कपड़े किसके हैं? और यह कहना भी कि इनके ही हैं, शक पैदा करता है, तुम ऐसा  क्यों कर रहे हो?”

 नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, “मैं मुश्किल में पड़ गया.  वह पहली बात मेरे मन में गूंजती रह गई, उसकी प्रतिक्रिया हो गई. सोचा कि  गलती हो गई. मैंने कहा, कपड़े मेरे हैं तो मैंने कहा, सुधार कर लूं, कह दूं  कि कपड़े इन्हीं के हैं”. जलाल ने कहा, “अब ध्यान रखना कि इसकी बात ही न  उठे. यह बात यहीं खत्म हो जानी चाहिए”.

 वे तीसरे मित्र के घर  पहुंचे. नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, “ये हैं मेरे दोस्त जलाल. रही कपड़ों की बात, सो  उठाना उचित नहीं है”. नसरुद्दीन ने जलाल से पूछा, “ठीक है न, कपड़ों की  बात उठाने की कोई ज़रुरत ही नहीं है. कपड़े किसी के भी हों, हमें क्या लेना  देना, मेरे हों या इनके हों. कपड़ों की बात उठाने का कोई मतलब नहीं है”.

 बाहर निकलकर जलाल ने कहा, “अब मैं तुम्हारे साथ और नहीं जा सकूंगा. मैं हैरान हूं, तुम्हें हो क्या रहा है?”

 नसरुद्दीन बोला, “मैं अपने ही जाल में फंस गया हूं. मेरे भीतर, जो मैं कर  बैठा, उसकी प्रतिक्रियाएं हुई चली जा रही हैं. मैंने सोचा कि ये दोनों  बातें भूल से हो गयीं, कि मैंने अपना कहा और फिर तुम्हारा कहा. तो मैंने तय  किया कि अब मुझे कुछ भी नहीं कहना चाहिए, यही सोचकर भीतर गया था. लेकिन  बार-बार यह होने लगा कि यह कपड़ों की बात करना बिलकुल ठीक नहीं है. और उन  दोनों की प्रतिक्रिया यह हुई कि मेरे मुंह से यह निकल गया और जब निकल गया  तो समझाना जरूरी हो गया कि कपड़े किसी के भी हों, क्या लेना-देना”.

 यह जो नसरुद्दीन जिस मुसीबत में फंस गया होगा बेचारा, पूरी मनुष्य जाति  ऐसी मुसीबत में फंसी है. एक सिलसिला, एक गलत सिलसिला शुरू हो गया है. और उस  गलत सिलसिले के हर कदम पर और गलती बढ़ती चली जाती है. जितना हम उसे  सुधारने की कोशिश करते हैं, वह बात उतनी ही उलझती चली जाती है.
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*भीतर  'ध्यान' का दिया जला हो तो तुम चाहे पहाड़ पर रहो या बाज़ार में...कोई अंतर  नहीं पढता..तुम्हारे पास 'ध्यान' हो तो कोई गाली तुम्हे छूती नहीं, ना  अपमान, ना सम्मान ना यश, ना अपयश ...कुछ भी नहीं छूता...अंगारा नदी में  फेंक कर देखो...जब तक नदी को नहीं छुआ तभी  तक अंगारा है, नदी को छूते ही बुझ जाता है...तुम्हारे ध्यान की नदी में सब  गालियाँ, अपमान, छूते ही मिट जाते हैं...तुम दूर अछूते खड़े रह जाते  हो...में इसी को परम स्वतंत्रता कहता हूँ, जब
 बाहर की कोई वस्तु,व्यक्ति, क्रिया तुम्हारे भीतर की शान्ति और शून्य को डिगाने में अक्षम हो जाती है...तब जीवन एक आनंद है*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक  मूर्तिकार पिता ने पुत्र को भी अपनी कला सिखायी , जीवन यापन के लिये दोनों  हाट में जाकर अपने द्वारा बनायी मूर्तियां बेचते थे .. पिता को मूर्तियों  के बदले 50-60 रुपये मिल जाते थे वहीं पुत्र को मात्र 10-20 रुपये ही ।  पिता हर हाट के बाद पुत्र को सुधार के  लिये प्रेरित करता और क्या त्रुटियां उसे दूर करनी है उनका विश्लेषण करता ।  यही क्रम चलता रहा अब हाट में पिता की मूर्तिया में 50-60 तक और पुत्र की  100-120 तक बिकने लगीं । सुधारने का क्रम पिता ने तब भी बंद नही किया ..  पुत्र ने एक दिन झुंझलाकर कहा - पिताजी अब तो दोष निकालना बंद कर दीजिये ,  अब मेरी मूर्तियां आपसे दुगने दामों पर बिकती हैं । पिता मुस्कुराया और  बोला - बेटा सही कह रहे हो ..पर एक बात तुम जानते हो जब मैं तुम्हारी आयु  का था तब मुझे भी प्रारंभ में बहुत कम दाम मिलते थे तब मेरे पिता भी मेरे  दोषों को सुधारने के लिये बताते थे पर जब मुझ उनसे अधिक दाम मिलने लगा तब  मैने उनकी बातें अनसुनी कर दी और मेरी आमदनी 50-60 पर ही रुक गयी .. मैं  चाहता हूं कि तुम वह भूल न करो , अपनी त्रुटियों को समझने और सुधारने का  क्रम सदैव जारी रखो ताकि बहुमूल्य मूर्तियां बनाने वाले कलाकारों की  श्रेणीं मे पहुंच जाओ । ...
 . " सफलता के चाहे जितने ही ऊंचे शिखर पर  पहुंच जाये पर माता , पिता , गुरु , वरिष्ठ जनों की सीखों का निरादर कभी  नहीं करना चाहिये क्योंकि उनका ध्येय हमें शीर्ष पर पहुंचाना होता है न कि  हमारा पतन । " :)) ..
*


**

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक  व्यक्ति बहुत नास्तिक था उसको भगवान पर विश्वास नहीं था एक बार उसके साथ  दुर्घटना घटित हुई वो रोड पर पड़ा पड़ा सब की ओर कातर निगाहों से मदद के  लिए देख रहा था, पर कलियुग का इंसान - किसी इंसान की मदद जल्दी नहीं करता,  मालूम नहीं क्यों, वो येही सोच कर थक गया |  तभी उसके नास्तिक मन ने अनमने से प्रभु को गुहार लगाई उसी समय एक ठेलेवाला  वह से गुजरा उसने उसको गोद में उठाया और चिकित्सा हेतु ले गया उसने उनके  परिवार वालो को फ़ोन किया और अस्पताल बुलाया सभी आये उस व्यक्ति को बहुत  धन्यवाद दिया उसके घर का पता भी लिखवा लिया जब यह ठीक हो जायेगा तो आप से  मिलने आयेंगे - वो सज्जन सही हो गए कुछ दिन बाद वो अपने परिवार के साथ उस  व्यक्ति से मिलने का इरादा बनाते है और निकल पड़ते है मिलने | वो बाके  बिहारी का नाम पूछते हुए उस पते पर जाते है उनको वहा पर प्रभु का मंदिर  मिलता है, वो अचंभित से उस भवन को देखते है, और उसके अन्दर चले जाते जाते  है | अभी भी वहा पर पुजारी से नाम लेकर पूछते है की यह बाके बिहारी कहा  मिलेगा - पुजारी हाथ जोड़ मूर्ति की ओर इशारा कर के कहता है की यहाँ यही एक  बाके बिहारी है | खैर वो मंदिर से लौटने लगते है तो उनकी निगाह एक बोर्ड  पर पड़ती है उसमे एक वाक्य लिखा दिखता है - कि "इंसान ही इंसान के काम आता  है, उस से प्रेम करते रहो मै तो तुम्हे स्वयं मिल जाऊंगा |" -------*

----------


## draculla

> समीर जी मेरी आपसे और सूत्र पर आने वाले सभी से कर बद्ध यह प्रार्थना है....
> Attachment 464926
> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> *
> They don't need aid
> they need trade*
> *मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.*



मैं आपकी बात अवश्य मानूंगा.
ऐसे किसी व्यक्ति को यह कार्य करता देखूंगा तो बारगेन नहीं करूँगा.

----------


## Munneraja

> सूत्र में इसे पोस्ट किया है इसके लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी  भी हूँ.
> *
> They don't need aid
> they need trade*
> *मैं तो आपसे यह भी कहूँगा कि आप इनसे बारगेन भी न करें.*


ये इनकी बेचारगी है कि ये इतना कम सामान ले कर बैठते हैं कि शायद कोई इनपर ध्यान नहीं दे पाता है 
जो लोग अपने चलने के रस्ते पर ध्यान देते हैं वही रुकेंगे और जो चलते वक्त आकाश में ध्यान रखते हैं वो तो .....

----------


## prasaviin

प्रिय सूत्रधार जी और सहयोगी बंधू 

आप सभी से अनुरोध है की इस सूत्र को गति शील बनाए रक्खे हम सब लिख तो नहीं पाते मोबाइल से लोगिन होने के कारन पर पढ़ कर अच्छा लगता है कृपया इस बात को मेरी तरफ से ए़क अनुरोध समझ कर इस सूत्र को गति दे दे

आप सभी का धन्यवाद

----------


## manaw

सानदार सुत्र हैं। बहुत ही अच्छा विशय को फोरम में  लोगो के सामने लाये हैं । बहुत बहुत  धन्यवाद

----------


## KHUSHHAAL

*एक तालाब में कहीं से एक गन्दी मछली प्रविष्ट  हो गयी....
वो मछली जहाँ भी जाती थी वहीँ पर गंदगी फैलाना शुरू कर देती थी...उसको जितना छेड़ो उतनी ज्यादा गंदगी(अगर ना छेड़ो तो गंदगी नहीं होती थी ).....
अपने आप को कुछ सयाना समझने वाले लोगों ने उस मछली को तालाब से बाहर निकालने की सोची...और उसके पीछे पड़ गए....
आगे आगे मछली पीछे पीछे उसे भगाने वाले लोग......इस तरीके से आज ये हालत हो गयी है कि उस तालाब का कोई भी कोना स्वच्छ नहीं बचा है...
अब आप लोग बताइये गलती किसकी है मछली की या फिर उन तथाकथित सयाने इंसानों की ?????????*

*ये सिर्फ एक कहानी है*

----------


## ravi chacha

> *एक तालाब में कहीं से एक गन्दी मछली प्रविष्ट  हो गयी....
> वो मछली जहाँ भी जाती थी वहीँ पर गंदगी फैलाना शुरू कर देती थी...उसको जितना छेड़ो उतनी ज्यादा गंदगी(अगर ना छेड़ो तो गंदगी नहीं होती थी ).....
> अपने आप को कुछ सयाना समझने वाले लोगों ने उस मछली को तालाब से बाहर निकालने की सोची...और उसके पीछे पड़ गए....
> आगे आगे मछली पीछे पीछे उसे भगाने वाले लोग......इस तरीके से आज ये हालत हो गयी है कि उस तालाब का कोई भी कोना स्वच्छ नहीं बचा है...
> अब आप लोग बताइये गलती किसकी है मछली की या फिर उन तथाकथित सयाने इंसानों की ?????????*
> 
> *ये सिर्फ एक कहानी है*


ज्ञान दायक कहानी है भाई +++++++++++++रिपु

----------


## Sameerchand

*स्वभाषा*


*मार्गरेट नोबल आयरलैण्ड की एक महिला थी जो बाद में स्वामी विवेकानन्द की शिष्या बनी और भगिनी निवेदिता के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुई।
*
*मिदनापुर में स्वामी जी का भाषण चल रहा था। सब मंत्रमुग्ध होकर सुन रहे थे। कुछ युवकों ने हर्ष से 'हिप-हिप-हुर्रे.....' का उदघोष किया।** इस पर स्वामी जी ने भाषण बीच में रोककर उन्हें डाँटते हुए कहाः "चुप रहो। लज्जा आनी चाहिए तुम्हें। क्या तुम्हें अपनी भाषा का तनिक भी गर्व नहीं ? क्या तुम्हारे पिता अंग्रेज थे ? क्या तुम्हारी माँ गोरी चमड़ी की यूरोपियन थी ? अंग्रेजों की नकल क्या तुम्हें शोभा देती है ?"
*
*यह सुनकर युवक स्तब्ध रह गये। सबके सिर झुक गये। फिर भगिनी निवेदिता ने कहा किः "भाषण की कोई बात अच्छी लगे तो स्वभाषा में बोला करो। सच्चिदानंद परमात्मा की जय..... भारत माता की जय.... सदगुरू की जय......" युवकों ने तत्काल उस निर्दश का पालन किया।
*
*भारत में प्राचीन काल से ही प्रसन्नता के ऐसे अवसरों पर 'साधो-साधो' कहने की प्रथा थी जो पाश्चात्य संस्कृति के अंधानुकरण से लुप्त हो गयी। अंग्रेज तो चले गये, पर अंग्रेजी नहीं गई। अंग्रेजों की गुलामी से तो मुक्त हुए, पर अंग्रेजी के गुलाम हो गये।
*
*अतः स्वतंत्र भारत के परतंत्र नागरिकों से निवेदन है कि वे भगिनी निवेदिता के वचनों को याद रखें, स्वभाषा का प्रयोग करें।*

----------


## Alaick

बहुत प्रेरणादायक लघुकथाएं हैं, मित्र ! प्रस्तुति के लिए आपका आभार !

----------


## madhuu

> *स्वभाषा*
> 
> 
> *मार्गरेट नोबल आयरलैण्ड की एक महिला थी जो बाद में स्वामी विवेकानन्द की शिष्या बनी और भगिनी निवेदिता के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुई।
> *
> *मिदनापुर में स्वामी जी का भाषण चल रहा था। सब मंत्रमुग्ध होकर सुन रहे थे। कुछ युवकों ने हर्ष से 'हिप-हिप-हुर्रे.....' का उदघोष किया।** इस पर स्वामी जी ने भाषण बीच में रोककर उन्हें डाँटते हुए कहाः "चुप रहो। लज्जा आनी चाहिए तुम्हें। क्या तुम्हें अपनी भाषा का तनिक भी गर्व नहीं ? क्या तुम्हारे पिता अंग्रेज थे ? क्या तुम्हारी माँ गोरी चमड़ी की यूरोपियन थी ? अंग्रेजों की नकल क्या तुम्हें शोभा देती है ?"
> *
> *यह सुनकर युवक स्तब्ध रह गये। सबके सिर झुक गये। फिर भगिनी निवेदिता ने कहा किः "भाषण की कोई बात अच्छी लगे तो स्वभाषा में बोला करो। सच्चिदानंद परमात्मा की जय..... भारत माता की जय.... सदगुरू की जय......" युवकों ने तत्काल उस निर्दश का पालन किया।
> *
> ...


पढ कर बहुत प्रेरणा मिली है

----------


## pankaj20882

अँगरेजीदाँ मानसिकता का खात्मा तो आवश्यक है । परन्तु दुख की बात ये है कि आधुनिक विज्ञान केवल अँगरेजी भाषा मेँ ही है ।

----------


## Sameerchand

> बहुत प्रेरणादायक लघुकथाएं हैं, मित्र ! प्रस्तुति के लिए आपका आभार !





> पढ कर बहुत प्रेरणा मिली है


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आप दोनो बंधुओं का.....

----------


## Sameerchand

> अँगरेजीदाँ मानसिकता का खात्मा तो आवश्यक है । परन्तु दुख की बात ये है कि आधुनिक विज्ञान केवल अँगरेजी भाषा मेँ ही है ।


आपका कहना एक हद तक सही हैं बंधू..............लेकिन हिंदीभाषी होने के नाते अंग्रेजी से हिंदी रूपांतरण करना भी हमारा ही कर्तव्य हैं..

----------


## prasaviin

भाई समीर चंद जी आज मन आपको देखकर अति प्रसन्न हुआ आपके बिना यह सूत्र बंद ही हो गया था कोमल जी ने भी पोस्ट करना छोड़ दिया था

----------


## The Hero

महात्मा बुद्ध एक बार एक गांव से गुजरे। वहां के कुछ लोग उनसे शत्रुता रखते थे। उन्होंने उन्हें रास्ते में घेर लिया। बेतहाशा गालियां देकर अपमानित करने लगे। बुद्ध सुनते रहे। जब वे थक गए तो बोले, आपकी बात पूरी हो गई हो, तो मैं जाऊं। वे लोग बडे हैरान हुए। उन्होंने कहा- हमने तो तुम्हें गालियां दीं, तुम क्रोध क्यों नहीं करते?

बुद्ध बोले- तुमने देर कर दी। अगर दस साल पहले आए होते, तो मैं भी तुम्हें गालियां देता। तुम बेशक मुझे गालियां दो, लेकिन मैं अब गालियां लेने में असमर्थ हूं। सिर्फ देने से नहीं होता, लेने वाला भी तो चाहिए। जब मैं पहले गांव से निकला था, तो वहां के लोग भेंट करने मिठाइयां लाए थे, लेकिन मैंने नहीं लीं, क्योंकि मेरा पेट भरा था। वे उन्हें वापस ले गए|

बुद्ध ने थोडा रुककर कहा- जो लोग मिठाइयां ले गए, उन्होंने मिठाइयों का क्या किया होगा? एक व्यक्ति बोला - अपने बच्चों, परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटी होंगी। बुद्ध बोले- तुम जो गालियां लाए हो, उन्हें मैंने नहीं लिया। क्या तुम इन्हें भी अपने परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटोगे..?

बुद्ध के सारे विरोधी शर्मिदा हुए और वे बुद्ध के शिष्य बन गए|

कथा-मर्म : संयम और सहिष्णुता से आप बुरे से बुरे व्यक्ति का भी दिल जीत सकते हैं |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> महात्मा बुद्ध एक बार एक गांव से गुजरे। वहां के कुछ लोग उनसे शत्रुता रखते थे। उन्होंने उन्हें रास्ते में घेर लिया। बेतहाशा गालियां देकर अपमानित करने लगे। बुद्ध सुनते रहे। जब वे थक गए तो बोले, आपकी बात पूरी हो गई हो, तो मैं जाऊं। वे लोग बडे हैरान हुए। उन्होंने कहा- हमने तो तुम्हें गालियां दीं, तुम क्रोध क्यों नहीं करते?
> 
> बुद्ध बोले- तुमने देर कर दी। अगर दस साल पहले आए होते, तो मैं भी तुम्हें गालियां देता। तुम बेशक मुझे गालियां दो, लेकिन मैं अब गालियां लेने में असमर्थ हूं। सिर्फ देने से नहीं होता, लेने वाला भी तो चाहिए। जब मैं पहले गांव से निकला था, तो वहां के लोग भेंट करने मिठाइयां लाए थे, लेकिन मैंने नहीं लीं, क्योंकि मेरा पेट भरा था। वे उन्हें वापस ले गए|
> 
> बुद्ध ने थोडा रुककर कहा- जो लोग मिठाइयां ले गए, उन्होंने मिठाइयों का क्या किया होगा? एक व्यक्ति बोला - अपने बच्चों, परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटी होंगी। बुद्ध बोले- तुम जो गालियां लाए हो, उन्हें मैंने नहीं लिया। क्या तुम इन्हें भी अपने परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटोगे..?
> 
> बुद्ध के सारे विरोधी शर्मिदा हुए और वे बुद्ध के शिष्य बन गए|
> 
> कथा-मर्म : संयम और सहिष्णुता से आप बुरे से बुरे व्यक्ति का भी दिल जीत सकते हैं |


वाह...........
बहुत सही बात है।

----------


## Krish13

> महात्मा बुद्ध एक बार एक गांव से गुजरे। वहां के कुछ लोग उनसे शत्रुता रखते थे। उन्होंने उन्हें रास्ते में घेर लिया। बेतहाशा गालियां देकर अपमानित करने लगे। बुद्ध सुनते रहे। जब वे थक गए तो बोले, आपकी बात पूरी हो गई हो, तो मैं जाऊं। वे लोग बडे हैरान हुए। उन्होंने कहा- हमने तो तुम्हें गालियां दीं, तुम क्रोध क्यों नहीं करते?
> 
> बुद्ध बोले- तुमने देर कर दी। अगर दस साल पहले आए होते, तो मैं भी तुम्हें गालियां देता। तुम बेशक मुझे गालियां दो, लेकिन मैं अब गालियां लेने में असमर्थ हूं। सिर्फ देने से नहीं होता, लेने वाला भी तो चाहिए। जब मैं पहले गांव से निकला था, तो वहां के लोग भेंट करने मिठाइयां लाए थे, लेकिन मैंने नहीं लीं, क्योंकि मेरा पेट भरा था। वे उन्हें वापस ले गए|
> 
> बुद्ध ने थोडा रुककर कहा- जो लोग मिठाइयां ले गए, उन्होंने मिठाइयों का क्या किया होगा? एक व्यक्ति बोला - अपने बच्चों, परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटी होंगी। बुद्ध बोले- तुम जो गालियां लाए हो, उन्हें मैंने नहीं लिया। क्या तुम इन्हें भी अपने परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटोगे..?
> 
> बुद्ध के सारे विरोधी शर्मिदा हुए और वे बुद्ध के शिष्य बन गए|
> 
> कथा-मर्म : संयम और सहिष्णुता से आप बुरे से बुरे व्यक्ति का भी दिल जीत सकते हैं |


एक अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक कहानी प्रस्तुत करने के लिये आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद मित्र.........

----------


## alysweety

शानदार सूत्र 
बेहतरीन कहानियां ..........

----------


## jeet6162

> महात्मा बुद्ध एक बार एक गांव से गुजरे। वहां के कुछ लोग उनसे शत्रुता रखते थे। उन्होंने उन्हें रास्ते में घेर लिया। बेतहाशा गालियां देकर अपमानित करने लगे। बुद्ध सुनते रहे। जब वे थक गए तो बोले, आपकी बात पूरी हो गई हो, तो मैं जाऊं। वे लोग बडे हैरान हुए। उन्होंने कहा- हमने तो तुम्हें गालियां दीं, तुम क्रोध क्यों नहीं करते?
> 
> बुद्ध बोले- तुमने देर कर दी। अगर दस साल पहले आए होते, तो मैं भी तुम्हें गालियां देता। तुम बेशक मुझे गालियां दो, लेकिन मैं अब गालियां लेने में असमर्थ हूं। सिर्फ देने से नहीं होता, लेने वाला भी तो चाहिए। जब मैं पहले गांव से निकला था, तो वहां के लोग भेंट करने मिठाइयां लाए थे, लेकिन मैंने नहीं लीं, क्योंकि मेरा पेट भरा था। वे उन्हें वापस ले गए|
> 
> बुद्ध ने थोडा रुककर कहा- जो लोग मिठाइयां ले गए, उन्होंने मिठाइयों का क्या किया होगा? एक व्यक्ति बोला - अपने बच्चों, परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटी होंगी। बुद्ध बोले- तुम जो गालियां लाए हो, उन्हें मैंने नहीं लिया। क्या तुम इन्हें भी अपने परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटोगे..?
> 
> बुद्ध के सारे विरोधी शर्मिदा हुए और वे बुद्ध के शिष्य बन गए|
> 
> कथा-मर्म : संयम और सहिष्णुता से आप बुरे से बुरे व्यक्ति का भी दिल जीत सकते हैं |


मस्त सुत्र है भाई………………।

----------


## Rajeev

> महात्मा बुद्ध एक बार एक गांव से गुजरे। वहां के कुछ लोग उनसे शत्रुता रखते थे। उन्होंने उन्हें रास्ते में घेर लिया। बेतहाशा गालियां देकर अपमानित करने लगे। बुद्ध सुनते रहे। जब वे थक गए तो बोले, आपकी बात पूरी हो गई हो, तो मैं जाऊं। वे लोग बडे हैरान हुए। उन्होंने कहा- हमने तो तुम्हें गालियां दीं, तुम क्रोध क्यों नहीं करते?
> 
> बुद्ध बोले- तुमने देर कर दी। अगर दस साल पहले आए होते, तो मैं भी तुम्हें गालियां देता। तुम बेशक मुझे गालियां दो, लेकिन मैं अब गालियां लेने में असमर्थ हूं। सिर्फ देने से नहीं होता, लेने वाला भी तो चाहिए। जब मैं पहले गांव से निकला था, तो वहां के लोग भेंट करने मिठाइयां लाए थे, लेकिन मैंने नहीं लीं, क्योंकि मेरा पेट भरा था। वे उन्हें वापस ले गए|
> 
> बुद्ध ने थोडा रुककर कहा- जो लोग मिठाइयां ले गए, उन्होंने मिठाइयों का क्या किया होगा? एक व्यक्ति बोला - अपने बच्चों, परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटी होंगी। बुद्ध बोले- तुम जो गालियां लाए हो, उन्हें मैंने नहीं लिया। क्या तुम इन्हें भी अपने परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटोगे..?
> 
> बुद्ध के सारे विरोधी शर्मिदा हुए और वे बुद्ध के शिष्य बन गए|
> 
> कथा-मर्म : संयम और सहिष्णुता से आप बुरे से बुरे व्यक्ति का भी दिल जीत सकते हैं |




सत्य वचन /////////////////////

----------


## badboy123455

> महात्मा बुद्ध एक बार एक गांव से गुजरे। वहां के कुछ लोग उनसे शत्रुता रखते थे। उन्होंने उन्हें रास्ते में घेर लिया। बेतहाशा गालियां देकर अपमानित करने लगे। बुद्ध सुनते रहे। जब वे थक गए तो बोले, आपकी बात पूरी हो गई हो, तो मैं जाऊं। वे लोग बडे हैरान हुए। उन्होंने कहा- हमने तो तुम्हें गालियां दीं, तुम क्रोध क्यों नहीं करते?
> 
> बुद्ध बोले- तुमने देर कर दी। अगर दस साल पहले आए होते, तो मैं भी तुम्हें गालियां देता। तुम बेशक मुझे गालियां दो, लेकिन मैं अब गालियां लेने में असमर्थ हूं। सिर्फ देने से नहीं होता, लेने वाला भी तो चाहिए। जब मैं पहले गांव से निकला था, तो वहां के लोग भेंट करने मिठाइयां लाए थे, लेकिन मैंने नहीं लीं, क्योंकि मेरा पेट भरा था। वे उन्हें वापस ले गए|
> 
> बुद्ध ने थोडा रुककर कहा- जो लोग मिठाइयां ले गए, उन्होंने मिठाइयों का क्या किया होगा? एक व्यक्ति बोला - अपने बच्चों, परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटी होंगी। बुद्ध बोले- तुम जो गालियां लाए हो, उन्हें मैंने नहीं लिया। क्या तुम इन्हें भी अपने परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटोगे..?
> 
> बुद्ध के सारे विरोधी शर्मिदा हुए और वे बुद्ध के शिष्य बन गए|
> 
> कथा-मर्म : संयम और सहिष्णुता से आप बुरे से बुरे व्यक्ति का भी दिल जीत सकते हैं |


*एक अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक कहानी प्रस्तुत करने के लिये आपका कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद मित्र.........*

----------


## dkj

> *एक तालाब में कहीं से एक गन्दी मछली प्रविष्ट  हो गयी....
> वो मछली जहाँ भी जाती थी वहीँ पर गंदगी फैलाना शुरू कर देती थी...उसको जितना छेड़ो उतनी ज्यादा गंदगी(अगर ना छेड़ो तो गंदगी नहीं होती थी ).....
> अपने आप को कुछ सयाना समझने वाले लोगों ने उस मछली को तालाब से बाहर निकालने की सोची...और उसके पीछे पड़ गए....
> आगे आगे मछली पीछे पीछे उसे भगाने वाले लोग......इस तरीके से आज ये हालत हो गयी है कि उस तालाब का कोई भी कोना स्वच्छ नहीं बचा है...
> अब आप लोग बताइये गलती किसकी है मछली की या फिर उन तथाकथित सयाने इंसानों की ?????????*
> 
> *ये सिर्फ एक कहानी है*


*ये सिर्फ एक कहानी है* 
*कहानी बहुत सच्ची है*

----------


## kamesh

> महात्मा बुद्ध एक बार एक गांव से गुजरे। वहां के कुछ लोग उनसे शत्रुता रखते थे। उन्होंने उन्हें रास्ते में घेर लिया। बेतहाशा गालियां देकर अपमानित करने लगे। बुद्ध सुनते रहे। जब वे थक गए तो बोले, आपकी बात पूरी हो गई हो, तो मैं जाऊं। वे लोग बडे हैरान हुए। उन्होंने कहा- हमने तो तुम्हें गालियां दीं, तुम क्रोध क्यों नहीं करते?
> 
> बुद्ध बोले- तुमने देर कर दी। अगर दस साल पहले आए होते, तो मैं भी तुम्हें गालियां देता। तुम बेशक मुझे गालियां दो, लेकिन मैं अब गालियां लेने में असमर्थ हूं। सिर्फ देने से नहीं होता, लेने वाला भी तो चाहिए। जब मैं पहले गांव से निकला था, तो वहां के लोग भेंट करने मिठाइयां लाए थे, लेकिन मैंने नहीं लीं, क्योंकि मेरा पेट भरा था। वे उन्हें वापस ले गए|
> 
> बुद्ध ने थोडा रुककर कहा- जो लोग मिठाइयां ले गए, उन्होंने मिठाइयों का क्या किया होगा? एक व्यक्ति बोला - अपने बच्चों, परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटी होंगी। बुद्ध बोले- तुम जो गालियां लाए हो, उन्हें मैंने नहीं लिया। क्या तुम इन्हें भी अपने परिवार और चाहने वालों में बांटोगे..?
> 
> बुद्ध के सारे विरोधी शर्मिदा हुए और वे बुद्ध के शिष्य बन गए|
> 
> कथा-मर्म : संयम और सहिष्णुता से आप बुरे से बुरे व्यक्ति का भी दिल जीत सकते हैं |


प्रणाम भैया आप की इस बात का हमेशा धयान रखूँगा

----------


## Alaick

> अँगरेजीदाँ मानसिकता का खात्मा तो आवश्यक है । परन्तु दुख की बात ये है कि आधुनिक विज्ञान केवल अँगरेजी भाषा मेँ ही है ।


  यह आपको किसने कहा महाशय ? आज अनेक देश स्व भाषा में अन्तरिक्ष विज्ञान तक की पढ़ाई करा रहे हैं। इनमें फ्रांस, जर्मनी, चीन, जापान, पोलैंड, स्वीडन और रूस अग्रणी हैं। यह जान कर हमारा सर शर्म से झुक जाना चाहिए कि उस पाकिस्तान तक ने उच्च शिक्षा के लिए उर्दू में तमाम ज्ञान अपने विद्यार्थियों के लिए उपलब्ध करा रखा है, जिससे हम पारम्परिक रूप से प्रतिस्पर्द्धा करते हैं। यह सिर्फ हमारी गुलाम प्रवृत्ति के कारण है, कोई अन्य कारण इसका कतई नहीं है। मुझे उम्मीद है कि आप आप अपने विचार पर पुनर्विचार करेंगे। धन्यवाद।

----------


## Munneraja

> *एक मिनट की भी देरी किसलिए?*
> 
> 
> *एक बार एक जंगल में जबरदस्त आग लग गई और जंगल का एक बड़ा हिस्सा जलकर खाक हो गया. जंगल में एक गुरु का आश्रम था. जब जंगल की आग शांत हुई तो उन्होंने अपने शिष्यों को बुलाया और उन्हें आज्ञा दी कि जंगल को फिर से हरा भरा करने के लिए देवदार का वृक्षारोपण किया जाए.
> 
> 
> एक शक्की किस्म के चेलने ने शंका जाहिर ही - मगर गुरूदेव, देवदार तो पनपने में बरसों ले लेते हैं.
> 
> 
> ...


बहुत अच्छी उक्ति है

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

> थुम्बा में रॉकेट प्रक्षेपण स्टेशन पर वैज्ञानिक एक दिन में लगभग 12 से 18 घंटे  के लिए काम करते थे. इस  परियोजना पर काम कर रहे वैज्ञानिकों कि संख्या सत्तर के लगभग थी . सभी वैज्ञानिक  वास्तव में काम के दबाव और अपने मालिक की मांग के कारण निराश थे, लेकिन हर कोई उससे  वफादार था और नौकरी छोड़ने के बारे में  नहीं सोचता था .
> एक दिन, एक वैज्ञानिक अपने बॉस के पास  आया था और उनसे कहा - सर, मैं अपने बच्चों को वादा किया है कि मैं उन्हें हमारी बस्ती में चल रही  प्रदर्शनी दिखाने के लिए ले जाऊँगा . तो मैं 5 30 बजे कार्यालय छोड़ना चाहता हूँ .
> 
> उनका बॉस ने कहा - ठीक है, तुम्हे  आज जल्दी कार्यालय छोड़ने के लिए अनुमति दी जाती है.
> 
> वैज्ञानिक ने काम शुरू कर दिया. उसने  दोपहर के भोजन के बाद भी  अपना  काम जारी रखा. हमेशा की तरह वह इस हद तक अपने काम में मशगूल था कि जब उसने अपनी घड़ी में देखा कि  समय रात्रि 8.30 बज चुके थे . अचानकउसे अपना वह वादा जो उसने  अपने बच्चों को किया था  याद आया . उसने  अपने मालिक के लिए देखा, वह वहाँ नहीं था. उसे सुबह ही बताया था, उसने  सब कुछ बंद कर दिया और घर के लिए चल  दिया.
> 
> अपने भीतर गहराई में, वह अपने बच्चों को निराश करने के  लिए दोषी महसूस कर रहा था.
> 
> ...


दिल को छू लिया मित्र सचमुच आंख भर आयी शुक्रिया शुक्रिया ..

----------


## Random user

नितिन 9935 जी ने थुबा रॉकेट वाली बहुत अच्छी कहानी सुनाई है

----------


## Random user

अपनी न्यायप्रियता के लिए प्रसिद्ध बंगाल के न्यायाधीश अपनी मृत्युशैयापर पड़े-पड़े अत्यंत ग्लानि का अनुभव कर रहे थे। अचानक उन्होंने कहा कि "बीमा कंपनी के एजेंट को बुलाओ।" बीमा कंपनी के एजेंट के आनेपर उन्होंने कहा - " मेरा बीमा रद्द कर दो। अब से पांच वर्ष पहले पाँच हजार का बीमा करवाते समय डाक्टरीपरिक्षण के समय मैंने कहा था कि मैं बिलकुल स्वस्थ हूँ जबकि मैं जानता था कि कई वर्ष से मुझे मधुमेह था।वही असत्याचरण आज मुझे व्यवथित कर रहा हैं। वर्षो से मैं न्यायाधीश के रूप में सत्याचरण के लिए विख्यात रहा, लेकिन निजी मामलो में झूठा हो गया। आज जब सबसे बड़े न्यायाधीश के सामने उपस्थित होने जा रहा हूँ तो मुझे अपने इस पाप की ग्लानि हो रही हैं। मेरा बीमा रद्द कर दो। मैं नहीं चाहता कि मेरे वारिसो को गलत ढंग से कोई पैसा मिले जिस पर उनका अधिकार नहीं।"
बीमा कंपनी का एजेंट चकित हो बोला - " इसमें क्या बात हैं। ऐसा तो सामान्यतः होताही रहता है।" नील माधव बाबु ने कहा - " दुसरो के लिए न्याय करना बहुत बड़ी बात हैं किन्तु अपने स्वार्थो को ठुकराकर अपने साथ न्याय करना सच्चे न्याय की कसौटी हैं। मुझे प्रसन्नता हैं कीअंतिम क्षण में स्वयं से न्याय पाने का विवेक जगाकर न्याय की तुला का संतुलन बनाने में सफल हो सका हूँ। अब मेरी चिर यात्रा शांति के साथ पूरी हो सकेगी।"
काश हमारे देश के नेता, जनता और नौकरशाह भी न्यायाधीश नील माधव की तरह अपने जीवन में इमानदारी का परिचय देते तो हमारा देश एकबार फिर विश्व के सभी देशो का सिरमौर बन जाता।

----------


## gill1313

पुराने समय की बात है। एक राजा था। वह बड़ा समझदार था और हर नई बात को जानने को इच्छुक रहता था। उसके महल के आंगनमें एक बकौली का पेड़ था। रात को रोज नियम से एक पक्षी उस पेड़ पर आकर बैठता और रात के चारों पहरों के लिए अलग-अलग चार तरह की बातें कहा करता। पहले पहर में कहता :
“किस मुख दूध पिलाऊं,
किस मुख दूध पिलाऊं”
दूसरा पहर लगते बोलता :
“ऐसा कहूं न दीख,
ऐसा कहूं न दीख !”
जब तीसरा पहर आता तो कहने लगता :
“अब हम करबू का,
अब हम करबू का ?”
जब चौथा पहर शुरू होता तो वह कहता :
“सब बम्मन मर जायें,
सब बम्मन मर जायें !”
राजा रोज रात को जागकर पक्षी के मुख से चारों पहरों की चार अलग-अलग बातें सुनता। सोचता, पक्षी क्या कहता ?पर उसकी समझ में कुछ न आता। राजा की चिन्ता बढ़ती गई। जब वह उसका अर्थ निकालने में असफल रहा तो हारकर उसने अपने पुरोहित को बुलाया। उसे सब हाल सुनाया और उससे पक्षी के प्रशनों का उत्तर पूछा। पुरोहित भी एक साथ उत्तर नहीं दे सका। उसने कुछ समय की मुलत मांगी और चिंतित होकर घर चला आया। उसके सिर में राजा की पूछी गई चारों बातें बराबर चक्कर काटती रहीं। वह बहुतेरा सोचता, पर उसे कोई जवाब न सूझता। अपने पति को हैरान देखकर ब्राह्रणी ने पूछा, “तुम इतने परेशान क्यों दीखते हो ? मुझे बताओ, बात क्या है ?”
ब्राह्राणी ने कहा, “क्या बताऊं ! एक बड़ी ही कठिन समस्या मेरे सामने आ खड़ी हुई है। राजा के महल का जो आंगन है, वहां रोज रात को एक पक्षी आता है और चारों पहरों मे नितय नियम से चार आलग-अलग बातें कहता है। राजा पक्षी की उन बातों का मतलब नहीं समझा तो उसने मुझसे उनका मतलब पूछा। पर पक्षी की पहेलियां मेरी समझ में भी नहीं आतीं। राजा को जाकर क्या जवाब दूं, बस इसी उधेड़-बुन में हूं।”
ब्राह्राणी बोली, “पक्षी कहता क्या है? जरा मुझे भी सुनाओ।”
ब्राह्राणी ने चारों पहरों की चारों बातें कह सुनायीं। सुनकर ब्राह्राणी बोली। “वाह, यह कौन कठिन बात है! इसका उत्तर तो मैं दे सकती हूं। चिंता मत करो। जाओ, राजा से जाकर कह दो कि पक्षी की बातों का मतलब मैं बताऊंगी।”
ब्राह्राण राजा के महल में गया और बोला, “महाराज, आप जो पक्षी के प्रश्नों के उत्तर जानना चाहते हैं, उनको मेरी स्त्री बता सकती है।”
पुरोहित की बात सुनकर राजा ने उसकी स्त्री को बुलाने के लिए पालकी भेजी। ब्राह्राणी आ गई। राजा-रानी ने उसे आदर से बिठाया। रात हुई तो पहले पहर पक्षी बोला:
“किस मुख दूध पिलाऊं,
किस मुख दूध पिलाऊं ?”
राजा ने कहा, “पंडितानी, सुन रही हो, पक्षी क्या बोलता है?”
वह बोली, “हां, महाराज ! सुन रहीं हूं। वह अधकट बात कहता है।”
राजा ने पूछा, “अधकट बात कैसी ?”
पंडितानी ने उत्तर दिया, “राजन्, सुनो, पूरी बात इस प्रकार है-
लंका में रावण भयो बीस भुजा दश शीश,
माता ओ की जा कहे, किस मुख दूध पिलाऊं।
किस मुख दूध पिलाऊं ?”
लंका में रावण ने जन्म लिया है, उसकी बीस भुजाएं हैं और दश शीश हैं। उसकी माता कहती है कि उसे उसके कौन-से मुख से दूध पिलाऊं?”
राज बोला, “बहुत ठीक ! बहुत ठीक ! तुमने सही अर्थ लगा लिया।”
दूसरा पहर हुआ तो पक्षी कहने लगा :
ऐसो कहूं न दीख,
ऐसो कहूं न दीख।
राजा बोला, ‘पंडितानी, इसका क्या अर्थ है ?”
पडितानी नेसमझाया, “महाराज ! सनो, पक्षी बोलता है :
“घर जम्ब नव दीप
बिना चिंता को आदमी,
ऐसो कहूं न दीख,
ऐसो कहूं न दीख !”
चारों दिशा, सारी पृथ्वी, नवखण्ड, सभी छान डालो, पर बिना चिंता का आदमी नहीं मिलेगा। मनुष्य को कोई-न-कोई चिंता हर समय लगी ही रहती है। कहिये, महाराज! सच है या नहीं ?”
राजा बोला, “तुम ठीक कहती हो।”
तीसरा पहर लगा तो पक्षी ने रोज की तरह अपी बात को दोहराया :
“अब हम करबू का,
अब हम करबू का ?”
ब्रह्राणी राजा से बोली, “महाराज, इसका मर्म भी मैं आपको बतला देती हूं। सुनिये:
पांच वर्ष की कन्या साठे दई ब्याह,
बैठी करम बिसूरती, अब हम करबू का,
अब हम करबू का।
पांच वर्ष की कन्या को साठ वर्ष के बूढ़े के गले बांध दो तो बेचारी अपना करम पीट कर यही कहेगी-‘अब हम करबू का, अब हम करबू का ?” सही है न, महाराज !”
राजा बोला, “पंडितानी, तुम्हारी यह बात भी सही लगी।”
चौथा पहर हुआ तो पक्षी ने चोंच खोली :
“सब बम्मन मर जायें,
सब बम्मन मर जायें !”
तभी राज ने ब्रह्राणी से कहा, “सुनो, पंडितानी, पक्षी जो कुछ कह रहा है, क्या वह उचित है ?”
ब्रहाणी मुस्कायी और कहने लगी, “महाराज ! मैंने पहले ही कहा है कि पक्षी अधकट बात कहता है। वह तो ऐसे सब ब्रह्राणों के मरने की बात कहता है :
विश्वा संगत जो करें सुरा मांस जो खायें,
बिना सपरे भोजन करें, वै सब बम्मन मर जायें
वै सब बम्मन मर जायें।
जो ब्राह्राणी वेश्या की संगति करते हैं, सुरा ओर मांस का सेवन करते हैं और बिना स्नान किये भोजन करते हैं, ऐसे सब ब्रह्राणों का मर जाना ही उचित है। जब बोलिये, पक्षी का कहना ठीक है या नहीं ?”
राजा ने कहा, “तुम्हारी चारों बातें बावन तोला, पाव रत्ती ठीक लगीं। तुम्हारी बुद्वि धन्य है !”
राजा-रानी ने उसको बढ़िया कपड़े और गहने देकर मान-सम्मान से विदा किया। अब पुरोहित का आदर भी राजदरबार में पहले से अधिक बढ़ गया।

----------


## Ssammarth

you are awesome

----------


## Ssammarth

you are really awesome babe.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सोने का कमंडल*संत  सदानंद ने एक बार एक सेठ के बेटे को बुरी आदतों और कुसंगति से छुटकारा  दिलाया था, जिससे प्रसन्न होकर सेठ ने उन्हें सोने का एक कमंडल दिया था।  संत उसे लेना नहीं चाहते थे पर सेठ ने यह कहकर दे दिया कि वे इसे किसी  योग्य व्यक्ति को दे दें। एक बार संत को रास्ते में एक युवक मिला जो  भूखा-प्यासा था। संत ने पेड़ पर लटकी अपनी पोटली की ओर इशारा करते हुए उससे  कहा, 'उसमें कुछ रोटियां है। तुम ले सकते हो।'

 रोटियां निकालते  समय युवक की नजर कमंडल पर पड़ी। वह संत के पास आकर बोला, 'बाबा, आपके पास  बड़ी सुंदर चीज है।' संत बोले, 'उसे मैं तुम्हें उपहार में देता हूं।' युवक  कमंडल लेकर भूख-प्यास भूलकर तेजी से वहां से चल पड़ा कि कहीं बाबा अपनी  बात से पलट न जाएं। कुछ आगे चलकर वह रुक गया और कुछ सोचकर तेजी से संत के  पास आकर बोला, 'बाबा, आपके पास अवश्य सोने से भी कीमती कोई वस्तु है तभी तो  आपने इसे त्यागने में पल भर भी नहीं लगाया। मुझे तो आपसे उपहार में वही  चाहिए।'

 संत ने मुस्कराकर कहा, 'हां, सोने से भी ज्यादा मूल्यवान  चीज है। वह है परमार्थ। वह तुम्हें सीखना होगा।' युवक सदानंद के साथ रहने  लगा। फिर कुछ समय बाद वह लोगों की समस्याएं सुलझाने और उनकी सहायता में जुट  गया।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सौवें ऊंट की तरह**एक दिन ऊंटों*  का एक कारवां एक धर्मशाला के पास आकर ठहरा। ऊंट वाला एक एक खूंटा गाड़ता  जाता और उस के साथ हर ऊंट को बांधता जा रहा था। निन्यानवे खूंटे गाड़ चुका  और उतने ही ऊंट बांध चुका था। पर उस के पास एक खूंटा कम पड़ गया। वह  धर्मशाला के व्यवस्थापक के पास गया और उसे अपनी समस्या कह सुनाई।  व्यवस्थापक भी खूंटा ढूंढने में असफल रहा। इस पर ऊंट वाला परेशान हो गया कि  इस ऊंट का क्या किया जाए।

 इस बीच व्यवस्थापक को कुछ सूझा और उसने  ऊंट वाले को एक तरकीब सुझाई। तरकीब के अनुसार उसने ऊंट के पास जाकर झूठमूठ  का एक अभिनय किया, जैसे कि वह सचमुच ही खूंटा गाड़ रहा हो। फिर उसने अभिनय  किया मानो वह रस्सी से उसे खूंटे के साथ बांध रहा हो। सुबह ऊंट वाले को  आगे जाना था। उसने सभी ऊंटो को खोला तो वे खड़े हो गए और चलने को तैयार हो  गए, लेकिन सौवां ऊंट टस से मस नहीं हुआ। आखिर हारकर वह फिर व्यवस्थापक के  पास पहुंचा और उसे अपनी विपदा कह सुनाई।

 व्यवस्थापक ने उस से कहा-  जैसे तुमने बांधने का अभिनय किया था, अब ठीक वैसे ही खोलने का अभिनय करो।  तभी वह ऊंट उठेगा। ठीक वही हुआ। ऊंट वाले ने व्यवस्थापक के बताए अनुसार ठीक  वैसे ही किया। अब न केवल ऊंट उठ कर खड़ा हो गया, बल्कि चलने को भी तैयार  हो गया। व्यवस्थापक ने ऊंट वाले से कहा- हमारी स्थिति भी इसी ऊंट जैसी ही  है। हम स्वयं को दुनिया से बंधा समझते हैं पर असलियत यह है कि उसी ऊंट की  तरह हम कहीं भी बंधे हुए नहीं है, पर भ्रमवश अपने को बंधा हुआ मान रहे हैं।  सचाई यही है कि अपने कष्टों एवं समस्याओं के लिए स्वयं ही जिम्मेदार हैं।
*संकलनः लाजपत राय सभरवाल*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मास्को की रेल*उन दिनों मास्को के कुछ  हिस्सों में रेल लाइन टूट गई थी। उसे मरम्मत करना जरूरी था। रूसी मजदूरों  ने उस वक्त अपनी शनिवार की छुट्टी को, जो कानूनन उन्हें मिलती थी, अपनी  मर्जी से राष्ट्र को समर्पित कर दिया था। उस दिन भी वे काम पर आते थे।

 उनके नेता लेनिन उनका उत्साह बढ़ाते रहते थे। वे कहते थे कि साम्यवादियों  का श्रम समाज निर्माण के लिए होता है। वह किसी इनाम या सम्मान की इच्छा से  नहीं, बल्कि समाज के हित में अर्पित किया जाता है। उन दिनों लेनिन के गले  में तकलीफ थी क्योंकि एक गुमराह साम्यवादी लड़की ने उन पर छर्रे भरी  पिस्तौल चला दी थी। कुछ छर्रे तो निकाल दिए गए लेकिन कुछ गले में ही रह गए  थे जो बहुत कष्ट देते थे। फिर भी लेनिन इस तकलीफ की परवाह न करते हुए  मजदूरों का साथ देने के लिए स्वयं अपने कंधों पर लट्ठे उठाकर सुबह से शाम  तक काम में जुटे रहते थे। मजदूर मना करते और कहते कि आप कोई हल्का काम कर  लें, किंतु लेनिन नहीं मानते।

 साल भर तक इसी प्रकार अपने अवकाश के  दिनों को बिना किसी इनाम या मजदूरी के उन श्रमजीवियों ने व्यय किया और  लेनिन ने भीषण शारीरिक कष्ट के बावजूद उनका साथ दिया। जब यह कार्य संपूर्ण  हुआ और लेनिन ने कहा- मजदूरों का यह त्याग एक महत्वपूर्ण घटना है। साथ ही  उन कर्मचारियों के लिए प्रेरणादायक है, जो काम करने के लिए हफ्ते में पांच  दिन ही तय करने की मांग करते हैं और उन पांच दिनों में से भी आधा दिन अपने  निजी काम निपटाते रहते हैं।
_संकलन: लखविन्दर सिंह_

----------


## jaileo

> हमारी स्थिति भी इसी ऊंट जैसी ही  है। हम स्वयं को दुनिया से बंधा समझते हैं पर असलियत यह है कि उसी ऊंट की  तरह हम कहीं भी बंधे हुए नहीं है, पर भ्रमवश अपने को बंधा हुआ मान रहे हैं।  सचाई यही है कि अपने कष्टों एवं समस्याओं के लिए स्वयं ही जिम्मेदार हैं।
> *संकलनः लाजपत राय सभरवाल*



सचमुच कमल जी हम ऐसे ही हैं   जो बनावटीपन में ही जूझते रहते हैं.. और जब तक आभास होता है तब तक बहुत देर  चुकी  होती है. प्रस्तुति के लिए हार्दिक आभार बन्धु।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पक्षी का संदेश*



*एक धनी किसान*  ने बहुत सारी जमीन पर धान की फसल रोपी और उसकी रखवाली के लिए अनेक नौकर  तैनात कर दिए। वे रात-दिन रखवाली करते, लेकिन फिर भी पक्षी आकर फसल खा  जाते।

 नौकरों ने यह बात किसान को बताई, तो उसने रखवालों को जाल  फैलाने का आदेश दिया, ताकि पक्षियों को पकड़ा जा सके। एक दिन उसमें एक  सुंदर पक्षी फंस गया। नौकर उसे किसान के पास ले गए। उन्होंने कहा -यह रोज  हमारे खेत से भरपेट धान खाता है और खाने के बाद कुछ धान की बालियों को मुंह  में दबाकर उड़ जाता है। किसान ने सुना तो बोला- अच्छा अब हम इसे सजा  देंगे।

 तभी पक्षी बोल पड़ा-सजा देने से पहले आप मेरी भी सुन लें।  जमींदार ने कहा- ठीक है कहो। पक्षी ने कहा-आपके इतने बड़े खेत से मेरे चोंच  भर हिस्सा लेने से आपका कुछ विशेष नुकसान नहीं हो जाएगा। मैं अपने खाने के  बाद केवल छह बालियां लेकर जाता हूं। किसान ने पूछा-किस लिए? पक्षी ने कहा-  मैं दो बालियां अपने वृद्ध माता-पिता के लिए लेकर जाता हूं। उन्हें अब  दिखाई नहीं देता है। मेरा कर्तव्य है कि मैं अपने वृद्ध माता-पिता का  पालन-पोषण करूं, उन्हें भूखा न रखूं।

दो बालियां नन्हे-मुन्हे  बच्चों के लिए लेकर जाता हूं और दो बालियां परमार्थ रूप में अपने बीमार  पड़ोसियों के लिए लेकर जाता हूं। यदि जीवन में इतना परमार्थ भी न कर सकूं  तो मेरा जीवन व्यर्थ है। पक्षी का कथन सुनकर किसान बहुत प्रभावित हुआ। उसे  लगा इससे सीखने की जरूरत है। उसने पक्षी को आजाद कर दिया।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सचमुच कमल जी हम ऐसे ही हैं   जो बनावटीपन में ही जूझते रहते हैं.. और जब तक आभास होता है तब तक बहुत देर  चुकी  होती है. प्रस्तुति के लिए हार्दिक आभार बन्धु।


बात तो बात ही होती है जिसे समझ आ जाये.
चौपाल के घमासान से तो यह सूत्र बदिया हैं, आप अपनी रेल चलायें माननीय रेल मंत्री जी.
हम भी आते हैं वहां दर्शन करने.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मछलियों की तरह**एक बार रामकृष्ण* परमहंस  नदी के पास टहल रहे थे। उनके साथ उनके कुछ शिष्य भी थे। रामकृष्ण परमहंस  अपने शिष्यों से बातें कर रहे थे और उनकी जिज्ञासाओं के समाधान भी कर रहे  थे। नदी के समीप ही अनेक मछुआरे मछलियां पकड़ने में लगे हुए थे। कभी  मछलियां मछुआरों के हाथ लग जातीं तो कभी उनके हाथ निराशा लगती।

  रामकृष्ण परमहंस जाल में फंसी मछलियों की गतिविधियों को बड़े ध्यान से देख  रहे थे। उन्होंने शिष्यों से कहा, 'जाल में देखो। यहां कुछ मछलियां ऐसी हैं  जो निश्चल पड़ी हैं। उन्होंने मानो अपनी यही नियति स्वीकार कर ली है । कुछ  हैं, जो जाल से बाहर निकलने के लिए तड़प रही हैं, लेकिन भरसक कोशिशों के  बावजूद निकल नहीं पा रही हैं। वहीं कुछ मछलियां ऐसी हैं, जो अथक प्रयत्न  करने पर जाल से मुक्त हो जाती हैं और फिर जल में क्रीड़ा करने लगती हैं।'

 रामकृष्ण की बात सुनकर एक शिष्य बोला, 'जी हां गुरुजी, आप सही कह रहे हैं।  कुछ मछलियों ने स्वयं को जाल से मुक्त कर लिया है।' तभी दूसरा शिष्य बोला,  'गुरुजी, क्या इस घटना का भी मनुष्य के जीवन में महत्व है?' उसकी बात पर  रामकृष्ण बोले, 'बिल्कुल इस घटना का मनुष्य के जीवन में बहुत गहरा महत्व  है। इन मछलियों की ही तरह मनुष्य भी तीन प्रकार के होते हैं। कुछ हैं, जो  संसार के मायाजाल में फंसकर उससे निकलने की कोशिश ही नहीं करते। कुछ अन्य  संसार से मुक्त होना चाहते हैं, लेकिन उनका प्रयत्न इतना काफी नहीं होता कि  वे सांसारिक बंधनों को तोड़ सकें।

वहीं तीसरे किस्म के लोग  ऐसे होते हैं जो अपनी साधना से, अपने अथक प्रयास से, सांसारिक बंधनों से  मुक्ति पा लेते हैं और अपनी वास्तविक आत्मा में अवस्थित होने में सफलता  प्राप्त करते हैं। वास्तव में तीसरे प्रकार के लोग ही सर्वश्रेष्ठ होते  हैं।' सभी शिष्य रामकृष्ण परमहंस की बात से सहमत हो गए ।

*संकलनः रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*संपन्न और दरिद्र*बहुत पुरानी कथा  है। गुरु और शिष्य बैठे थे। शास्त्रों पर चर्चा चल रही थी। तभी सामने  रास्ते से एक भिखारी गुजरा। शिष्य ने कहा- इस राज्य में तो पर्याप्त  समृद्धि है फिर यह भिखारी यहां कैसे? यह अवश्य ही बाहर का होगा या फिर यही  इस राज्य का सबसे बड़ा दरिद्र होगा। गुरु ने हंसकर कहा-इससे भी बड़ा दरिद्र  इस राज्य में एक और व्यक्ति है।

 शिष्य ने पूछा- वह कौन है? गुरु  ने कहा-समय पर बताऊंगा। एक दिन गुरु और शिष्य कहीं घूमने जा रहे थे। तभी  उन्हें खबर मिली कि उस राज्य के महाराज अपनी विशाल सेना के साथ उधर से गुजर  रहे हैं। गुरु ने शिष्य से कहा, वत्स! मैं अपना पुराना वचन निभाऊंगा। तभी  राजा की सवारी आ गई। मंत्री ने राजा को बताया कि ये महात्मा जा रहे हैं।  बड़े ज्ञानी हैं। राजा ने हाथी से उतर कर गुरु को प्रणाम किया और कहा,  'कृपया मुझे आशीर्वाद दें।'

 गुरु ने अपने झोले से एक सिक्का  निकाला और राजा की हथेली पर उसे रखते हुए कहा, 'हे नरेश, तुम्हारा राज्य  धन-धान्य से संपन्न है। फिर भी तुम्हारे लालच का अंत नहीं है। तुम और पाने  की लालसा में युद्ध करने जा रहे हो। मेरे विचार में तुम सब से बड़े दरिद्र  हो। इसलिए मैंने तुम्हें यह सिक्का दिया है।' राजा इस बात का मतलब समझ गए।  उन्होंने सेना को वापस चलने आदेश दिया। शिष्य ने प्रसन्न होकर कहा- गुरुदेव  आज मैं समझ गया कि कौन संपन्न है और कौन दरिद्र।
 संकलन: मुकेश शर्मा

----------


## DHARMENDRA

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र समीर जी ...............आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*संत का चूहा**एक समय मिस्र*  में संत जुन्नून का बड़ा नाम था। उनसे बड़े-बड़े ज्ञानी लोग दीक्षा लेना  चाहते थे। संत यूसुफ हुसैन ने उनसे दीक्षा लेने की प्रबल इच्छा प्रकट की।  उन्होंने मान लिया और बोले, 'दीक्षा प्राप्त करने से पहले तुम्हें एक काम  करना होगा। तुम्हें नील नदी के किनारे एक संत के पास जाकर उन्हें यह बक्सा  सौंपना होगा।'

 इसके बाद उन्होंने एक बक्सा संत यूसुफ को पकड़ा  दिया। यूसुफ बक्सा लेकर चल पड़े। रास्ता काफी लंबा था । बार-बार उनकी नजर  बक्से पर जाती। बक्से में ताला नहीं था। उन्होंने सोचा कि क्यों न बक्से को  खोलकर देखें कि एक संत दूसरे संत को सौगात में क्या देना चाहता है? यूसुफ  एक छायादार पेड़ के नीचे बैठ गए और कर ढक्कन खोला। ढक्कन खोलते ही उसमें से  एक चूहा निकल कर भाग गया।

 यूसुफ चूहे के पीछे भागे, लेकिन चूहा  भला उनके हाथ कहां आता? और बक्से में कुछ नहीं था। यूसुफ काफी दुखी हुए।  उन्हें समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि नील नदी के संत को क्या कहेंगे? आखिर वह उस  संत के पास पहुंचे और बक्सा उन्हें देते हुए बोले, 'क्षमा करना। मैं खुद पर  काबू नहीं रख पाया और बक्से का ढक्कन हटा बैठा और इसके अंदर बंद चूहा निकल  कर भाग गया।'


इस पर संत बोले, 'ठीक है,  आप यही बात महात्मा जुन्नून को बता देना। दरअसल ऐसा करके वह तुम्हारे  आत्मसंयम की परीक्षा लेना चाहते थे लेकिन अफसोस कि तुम परीक्षा में खरे  नहीं उतरे।' यह सुनकर यूसुफ दुखी मन से महात्मा जुन्नून के पास पहुंचे और  उन्हें सारी बात बता दी। जुन्नून कुछ देर तक बिल्कुल शांत रहे फिर सहजता से  बोले, 'जो व्यक्ति एक चूहा संभालकर नहीं पहुंचा सकता वह परम ज्ञान का  अधिकारी नहीं। आप लौट जाओ और पहले आत्मसंयम का अभ्यास करो। तभी आपको दीक्षा  मिलेगी।' यूसुफ अपने घर लौट आए और आत्मसंयम का अभ्यास करने लगे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*विचार की यात्रा**उन दिनों*  महात्मा बुद्ध मगध में थे। नियमित रूप से उनका प्रवचन चलता रहता था। कई बार  कुछ लोग प्रवचन के बाद उनसे व्यक्तिगत रूप से भी मिलने आया करते थे। बुद्ध  उन्हें निराश नहीं करते थे। एक दिन वह व्यक्ति बुद्ध के पास आकर बोला- मैं  लगभग एक महीने से आपका प्रवचन सुन रहा हूं। पर क्षमा करें, मेरे ऊपर उनका  कोई असर नहीं हो रहा है। इसका कारण क्या है? क्या मुझमें कोई कमी है? बुद्ध  ने मुस्कराकर पूछा- यह बताओ, तुम कहां के रहने वाले हो? उस व्यक्ति ने  कहा- श्रावस्ती। बुद्ध ने पूछा- श्रावस्ती यहां से कितनी दूर है? उसने दूरी  बताई। बुद्ध ने पूछा-तुम वहां कैसे जाते हो? व्यक्ति ने कहा- कभी घोड़े पर  तो कभी बैलगाड़ी में बैठकर जाता हूं।

 बुद्ध ने फिर प्रश्न किया-  कितना समय लगता है? उसने हिसाब लगाकर समय बताया। बुद्ध ने कहा- यह बताओ  क्या तुम यहां बैठे-बैठे श्रावस्ती पहुंच सकते हो? व्यक्ति ने आश्चर्य से  कहा- यहां बैठे-बैठे भला वहां कैसे पहुंचा जा सकता है। वहां पहुंचने के लिए  कोई वाहन तो चाहिए ही। बुद्ध मुस्कराकर बोले- यानी लक्ष्य तक पहुंचने के  लिए वहां तक पहुंचने का प्रयत्न आवश्यक है। इसी तरह अच्छी बातों का प्रभाव  भी तभी पड़ता है जब उन्हें जीवन में उतारा जाए। उसके अनुसार आचरण किया जाए।  कोई भी ज्ञान तभी सार्थक है जब उसे व्यावहारिक जीवन में उतारा जाए। मात्र  प्रवचन सुनने या अध्ययन करने से कुछ भी प्राप्त नहीं होता। उस व्यक्ति ने  कहा- अब मैं आपकी बात पूरी तरह समझ गया। अब मैं आपके उपदेश को जीवन में  उतारूंगा।

*संकलन: त्रिलोक चंद जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तूफान में रास्ता**एक रात*  जबर्दस्त तूफान आया। पानी के तेज बहाव से एक बड़ा पत्थर टूट कर सड़क के  बीचों-बीच आ गिरा। तभी एक ठेला वाला आ गया। जहां पत्थर गिरा था, उसने ठेला  रोक लिया। वह किसी के आने की प्रतीक्षा करने लगा। थोड़ी देर बाद एक दूसरा  ठेला आ पहुंचा। उस पर जलावन की लकड़ियां लदी थीं। उसने पहले वाले ठेले से  कहा- तुमने अपना ठेला सड़क के बीच क्यों खड़ा किया है, हटाओ ताकि मैं गुजर  सकूं। पहले ठेले वाले ने कहा- तुम्हें जल्दी हैं तो पहले वहां जाकर यह  चट्टान हटाओ। लकड़ी वाले ने कहा क्यों न किसी शक्तिशाली आदमी की प्रतीक्षा  करें। वही हमारा रास्ता साफ करेगा। दोनों साथ-साथ बैठ गए।

 तभी एक  घोड़ा गाड़ी वाला वहां आ पहुंचा। वह काफी बूढ़ा था। जब उसे पता चला कि  दोनों ठेले यहां क्यों खड़े हैं तो वह पत्थर के इर्द-गिर्द चहलकदमी करने  लगा। समय बीतता रहा। अब वहां एक काफिला इकट्ठा हो गया। इतने में गेरुआ  वस्त्र पहने एक संन्यासी वहां आ पहुंचे। वे स्वामी विवेकानंद के गुरुभाई  एवं रामकृष्ण परमहंस के शिष्य स्वामी अखंडानंद थे। वह इन दिनों अपनी एकांत  साधना के लिए यहां आए हुए थे। वे सब को परेशान देख बोले- तुम लोग अपनी  जवाबदेही दूसरों पर डालने की कोशिश मत करो। आओ सब मिलकर प्रयास करो। स्वामी  जी ने सबसे पहले पत्थर हटाना शुरू किया। उन्हें देख दूसरों ने भी कोशिश  की। और इस तरह पत्थर हट गया। स्वामी जी ने कहा-हम हर समय दूसरों का मुंह  देखते रहते हैं। हमें लगता है कोई आकर हमारी समस्या हल करेगा। कोई आगे  बढ़कर खुद पहल नहीं करता। अगर हम ऐसा करने लगें तो जीवन की समस्याएं अपने  आप हल हो जाएंगी।

*संकलन: लाजपत राय सभरवाल*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सोने जैसा जीवन*अर्जनगढ़ के राजा अर्जन  सिंह कपिल मुनि के आश्रम में नियमित रूप से आते-जाते रहते थे। कपिल मुनि  अत्यंत ज्ञानवान, विवेकशील और गुणवान थे। वह अपने पास आने वाले सभी  व्यक्तियों की समस्याओं को सुलझाया करते थे।

 एक दिन राजा ने गौर  किया कि एक निपट देहाती और अनपढ़ व्यक्ति कपिल मुनि के पास नियमित रूप से  आता है और कपिल मुनि अत्यंत तन्मयता के साथ उससे बातें करते हैं। यहां तक  कि उससे बातें करते समय कई बार वह राजा को भी अनदेखा कर देते हैं। एक  अत्यंत साधारण व्यक्ति के साथ कपिल मुनि की आत्मीयता राजा को रास नहीं आई।  वह उनसे बोले, 'महाराज, मैं आपसे एक प्रश्न पूछना चाहता हूं ।' कपिल मुनि  बोले, 'पूछो वत्स, क्या जानना चाहते हो?'

 राजा बोले, 'आप अत्यंत  ज्ञानी और अनुभवी हैं। आपके पास बड़े-बड़े लोगों का आना जाना लगा रहता है।  ऐसे में आपको शास्त्र ज्ञान से रहित साधारण और अनपढ़ लोगों में ऐसी क्या  विशेषता नजर आती है कि आप उनके साथ बातें करते हुए सबको भूल जाते हैं।' इस  पर कपिल मुनि बोले, 'तुम्हारे मुकुट पर सुंदर नक्काशी की गई है। यह मुकुट  किस धातु का बना है?' राजा अचरज से बोले, 'महाराज, यह मुकुट सोने का बना है  ।' मुनि बोले, 'क्या सोना इसी रूप में खान से निकला होगा?' राजा बोले,  'नहीं महाराज, सोना तो अत्यंत बदरंग स्थिति में होता है, उसे तपा कर, तराश  कर खरा किया जाता है।' मुनि बोले, 'बिल्कुल इसी तरह यह अनपढ़ और देहाती  व्यक्ति भी सोने की बदरंग अवस्था में है। मैं इसे तराश कर इस लायक बनाने का  प्रयास कर रहा हूं ताकि यह अपने कार्यों से तुम्हारे राज्य का मान और  सम्मान बढ़ाए।'

कपिल मुनि का जवाब सुनकर  राजा दंग रह गए और उनके चरणों में सिर झुकाते हुए बोले, 'महाराज, आपने मेरी  आंखें खोल दीं। मुझ जैसे अनगढ़, बदरंग सोने को भी तपा कर आपने ही खरा सोना  बनाया है।'
*संकलन: रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पवित्र हाथ*एक बार गुरु गोविंद सिंह  कहीं धर्म चर्चा कर रहे थे। श्रद्धालु भक्त उनकी धारा प्रवाह वाणी को  मंत्रमुग्ध होकर सुन रहे थे। चर्चा समाप्त होने पर गुरू गोविंद सिंह को  प्यास लगी। उन्होंने अपने शिष्यों से कहा- कोई पवित्र हाथों से मेरे पीने  के लिए जल ले आए।

 गुरू गोविंद सिंह जी का कहना था कि एक शिष्य उठा  और तत्काल ही चांदी के गिलास में जल ले आया। जल से भरे गिलास को उसने गुरु  गोविंद सिंह जी की ओर बढ़ाते हुए कहा-लीजिए गुरुदेव! गुरु गोविंद सिंह जी  ने जल का गिलास हाथ में लेते हुए उस शिष्य की हथेली की ओर देखा और बोले-  वत्स, तुम्हारे हाथ बड़े कोमल हैं। गुरु के इन वचनों को अपनी प्रशंसा समझते  हुए शिष्य को बड़ी प्रसन्नता हुई। उसने बड़े गर्व से कहा- गुरुदेव, मेरे  हाथ इसलिए कोमल हैं क्योंकि मुझे अपने घर कोई काम नहीं करना पड़ता। मेरे घर  बहुत सारे नौकर-चाकर हैं। वही मेरा और मेरे पूरे परिवार का सब काम कर देते  हैं।

 गुरू गोविंद सिंह जी पानी के गिलास को अपने होठों से लगाने  ही वाले थे कि उनका हाथ रुक गया। बड़े गंभीर स्वर में उन्होंने कहा- वत्स,  जिस हाथ ने कभी कोई सेवा नहीं की, कभी कोई काम नहीं किया, मजदूरी से जो  मजबूत नहीं हुआ और जिसकी हथेली में मेहनत करने से गांठ नहीं पड़ी, उस हाथ  को पवित्र कैसे कहा जा सकता है। गुरुदेव कुछ देर रुके फिर बोले- पवित्रता  तो सेवा और श्रम से प्राप्त होती है। इतना कह कर गुरुदेव ने पानी का गिलास  नीचे रख दिया।
*संकलन: निर्मल जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गाय की रक्षा*एक राजा अपनी प्रजा के  कष्टों का पता लगाने के लिए रात में अकेले घूमा करता था। एक बार वह एक जंगल  से जा रहा था। शाम हो चुकी थी। तभी उसे एक गाय के रंभाने की आवाज सुनाई  दी। वह उस ओर दौड़ा। वहां जाकर देखा कि एक गाय दलदल में फंसी हुई थी। राजा  ने उसे बाहर निकालने का बहुत प्रयास किया, किंतु सफल नहीं हुआ। गाय का  रंभाना सुनकर एक शेर वहां आ पहुंचा। अंधेरा होने के कारण राजा अब कुछ कर  नहीं सकता था, इसलिए तलवार लेकर गाय की रक्षा करने लगा, जिससे शेर उस पर  आक्रमण न कर दे।

 नाले के पास एक वट वृक्ष था, जिस पर बैठे तोते ने  कहा- राजन, गाय तो मरेगी ही, अभी नहीं तो कल तक दलदल में डूबकर मर जाएगी।  उसके लिए तुम अपने प्राण क्यों दे रहे हो। इस सिंह के अलावा और दूसरे जंगली  जानवर आ गए तो तुम भी नहीं बचोगे। राजा बोला- अपनी रक्षा तो सभी करते हैं  किंतु दूसरों की रक्षा में जो प्राण देते है वे ही धन्य होते है। मैं राजा  हूं। मेरा कर्त्तव्य है प्रजा की रक्षा करना। यह गाय भी तो मेरी प्रजा है।  अपने प्राण देकर भी मैं इसे बचाने का प्रयास करूंगा। पूरी रात राजा गाय की  रक्षा करता रहा। पौ फटते ही कुछ लोग उधर से गुजरे। राजा ने उन्हें बुलाया।  सभी ने मिलकर गाय को दलदल से बाहर निकाल लिया। गाय के बाहर आते ही राजा की  आंखें खुल गईं। इस सपने ने प्रजा के प्रति उसकी कर्त्तव्य भावना को और  मजबूत बना दिया।
*संकलन: लखविन्दर सिंह*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गुरु की तीन बातें**राजा हरि सिंह*  बेहद न्यायप्रिय और बुद्धिमान था। वह प्रजा का हर तरह से ध्यान रखता था।  लेकिन कुछ दिनों से उसे स्वयं के कार्य से असंतुष्टि हो रही थी। हालांकि वह  यह प्रयास करता था कि राजा होने का अभिमान न पाले पर कुछ दिनों से यश व धन  की वर्षा ने उसके चंचल मन को हिला दिया था। उसने बहुत प्रयत्न किया कि वह  अभिमान से दूर रहे।

 एक दिन वह अपने राजगुरु प्रखरबुद्धि के पास  गया। प्रखरबुद्धि नाम के अनुरूप अत्यंत तीव्र बुद्धि थे। वह राजा का चेहरा  देखते ही उसके मन की बात समझ गए। उन्होंने कहा, 'राजन्। मैं ज्यादा कुछ न  कहते हुए केवल यह कहूंगा कि यदि तुम मेरी तीन बातों को हर पल याद रखो तो  जीवन के पथ में कभी भी नहीं डगमगाओगे।' प्रखरबुद्धि की बात सुनकर राजा  बोला, 'कहिए गुरु जी। वे तीन कौन बातें कौन सी हैं? मैं उन्हें हमेशा याद  रखूंगा।'

 प्रखरबुद्धि बोले, 'पहली, रात को मजबूत किले में रहना।  दूसरी, स्वादिष्ट भोजन ग्रहण करना और तीसरी, सदा मुलायम बिस्तर पर सोना।'  गुरु की अजीबो-गरीब बातें सुनकर राजा बोला, 'गुरु जी, इन बातों को अपनाकर  तो मेरे अंदर अभिमान और भी अधिक उत्पन्न होगा।' इस पर प्रखरबुद्धि मुस्करा  कर बोले, 'तुम मेरी बातों का अर्थ नहीं समझे। मैं तुम्हें समझाता हूं। पहली  बात-सदा अपने गुरु के साथ रहकर चरित्रवान बने रहना। कभी बुरी आदत मत  पालना। दूसरी बात, कभी पेट भरकर मत खाना। रुखा-सूखा जो भी मिले उसे  प्रेमपूर्वक चबा-चबाकर खाना। खूब स्वादिष्ट लगेगा।

तीसरी बात, कम से कम सोना।  अधिक समय तक जागकर प्रजा की रक्षा करना। जब नींद आने लगे तो राजसी बिस्तर  का ध्यान छोड़कर घास, पत्थर, मिट्टी जहां भी जगह मिले वहीं गहरी नींद सो  जाना। ऐसे में तुम्हें हर जगह लगेगा कि मुलायम बिस्तर पर हो। बेटा, यदि तुम  राजा की जगह त्यागी बनकर अपनी प्रजा का ख्याल रखोगे तो कभी भी अभिमान, धन व  राजपाट का मोह तुम्हें नहीं छू पाएगा।'

*संकलनः रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दूसरों के लिए**एक बादशाह बड़ा*  ही न्यायप्रिय था। वह अपनी प्रजा के दुख-दर्द में शामिल होने की हरसंभव  कोशिश करता था। प्रजा भी उसका बहुत आदर करती थी। एक दिन वह जंगल में शिकार  के लिए जा रहा था। रास्ते में उसने एक वृद्ध को एक छोटा सा पौधा लगाते  देखा।

 बादशाह ने उसके पास जाकर कहा- यह आप किस चीज का पौधा लगा  रहे हैं? वृद्ध ने धीमे स्वर में कहा- अखरोट का। बादशाह ने हिसाब लगाया कि  उसके बड़े होने और उस पर फल आने में कितना समय लगेगा। हिसाब लगाकर उसने  अचरज से वृद्ध की ओर देखा। फिर बोला- सुनो भाई, इस पौधे के बड़े होने और उस  पर फल आने में कई साल लग जाएंगे, तब तक तुम तो रहोगे नहीं। वृद्ध ने  बादशाह की ओर देखा। बादशाह की आंखों में मायूसी थी। उसे लग रहा था कि वृद्ध  ऐसा काम कर रहा है, जिसका फल उसे नहीं मिलेगा। वृद्ध राजा के मन के विचार  को ताड़ गया।

 उसने बादशाह से कहा- आप सोच रहे होंगे कि मैं पागलपन  का काम कर रहा हूं। जिस चीज से आदमी को फायदा नहीं पहुंचता, उस पर कौन  मेहनत करता है, लेकिन यह भी सोचिए कि इस बूढ़े ने दूसरों की मेहनत का कितना  फायदा उठाया है? दूसरों के लगाए पेड़ों के कितने फल अपनी जिंदगी में खाएं  हैं। क्या उस कर्ज को उतारने के लिए मुझे कुछ नहीं करना चाहिए? क्या मुझे  इस भावना से पेड़ नहीं लगाने चाहिए कि उनसे फल दूसरे लोग खा सकें? बूढ़े की  यह बात सुनकर बादशाह ने निश्चय किया कि वह प्रतिदिन एक पौधा लगाया करेगा।
*संकलन: लखविन्दर सिंह*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*संत की पहचान**शिवाजी के गुरु* समर्थ  रामदास ने शिवाजी को बचपन से ही आध्यात्मिक शिक्षा दी थी। वह समय-समय पर  अपने कुछ शिष्यों को लेकर शिवाजी का हालचाल जानने और गंभीर विषयों पर  परामर्श देने के लिए उनके पास जाते थे।

 एक बार वह कुछ शिष्यों को  साथ लेकर शिवाजी से मिलने जा रहे थे। रास्ते में उनके शिष्यों को भूख-प्यास  सताने लगी। गुरु उनसे कुछ दूर आगे-आगे चल रहे थे। बीच में उन्होंने एक  गन्ने का खेत देखा। भूख और प्यास न रोक पाने के कारण वे उस खेत में घुस गए  और सबने एक-एक गन्ना अपने लिए उखाड़ लिया और चूसने लगे। तभी खेत का मालिक  वहां आ पहुंचा और देखते ही वह समर्थ रामदास के शिष्यों की ओर डंडा लेकर  दौड़ा। वे सब अपने गुरु की शरण में भागे। तब खेत का मालिक भी उनका पीछा  करते हुए वहां गया। उसे आते देख रामदास ने अपने शिष्यों को आगे बढ़ने के  लिए कहा।

 शिष्य बिना पीछे मुड़े तेजी से आगे बढ़े। बाद में रामदास  आए। उन्होंने उन शिष्यों को गलत आचरण के लिए काफी फटकारा। कुछ देर बाद सभी  शिवाजी के महल में पहुंच गए। शिवाजी अपने गुरु के स्वागत के लिए स्वयं  बाहर आए और गुरु को प्रणाम किया। वे गुरु को नहाने-धोने के लिए स्नान घर ले  गए, वहां अचानक उनकी नजर गुरु की खुली पीठ पर पड़ी, जिस पर डंडे की चोट के  लाल निशान और घाव थे। शिवाजी ने चिंतित होकर उसका कारण पूछा। समर्थ रामदास  उत्तर में मौन ही रहे। तब शिवाजी ने उनके शिष्यों से अपने गुरु की ऐसी  बुरी दशा का कारण पूछा तब उन लोगों ने बहुत ही संकोच के साथ रास्ते में हुई  घटना का विवरण सुना दिया।

शिवाजी को यह सुनकर आश्चर्य  नहीं हुआ क्योंकि वह जानते थे कि एक सच्चा संत अपने प्रियजनों पर आई विपदा  अपने ऊपर ले लेता है। यही उसकी पहचान है।
*संकलन: सुभाष चंद्र शर्मा*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सबसे स्वादिष्ट खाना**एक राजा की चार* रानियां  थीं। एक दिन प्रसन्न होकर राजा ने उन्हें वरदान मांगने को कहा। रानियों ने  कहा कि समय आने पर वे मांग लेंगी। कुछ समय बाद राजा ने एक अपराधी को  मृत्युदंड दिया। बड़ी रानी ने सोचा कि इस मरणासन्न व्यक्ति को एक दिन का  जीवनदान देकर उसे उत्तम पकवान खिलाकर खुश करना चाहिए। उन्होंने राजा से  प्रार्थना की- मेरे वरदान के रूप में आप इस अपराधी को एक दिन का जीवनदान  दें और उसका आतिथ्य मुझे करने दें। रानी की प्रार्थना स्वीकार कर ली गई।  रानी ने अपराधी को स्वादिष्ट भोजन कराया। किंतु अपराधी ने उस राजसी खाने  में कोई खास रुचि नहीं ली। दूसरी रानी ने भी वही वरदान मांगा और अपराधी को  एक दिन का जीवनदान और मिल गया। दूसरी रानी ने खाना खिलाने के साथ उसे सुंदर  वस्त्र भी दिए। पर अपराधी असंतुष्ट रहा।

 तीसरे दिन तीसरी रानी ने  फिर वही वरदान मांगकर उसके नृत्य-संगीत की व्यवस्था भी की। किंतु अपराधी  का मन तनिक भी नहीं लगा। चौथे दिन सबसे छोटी रानी ने राजा से प्रार्थना की  कि मैं वरदान में चाहती हूं कि इस अपराधी को क्षमादान दिया जाए। रानी की  प्रार्थना स्वीकार कर ली गई। उस रानी ने अपराधी को सूखी रोटियां व दाल  खिलाई, जिन्हें उसने बड़े आनंद से खाया। राजा ने अपराधी से इस बारे में  पूछा तो वह बोला- राजन, मुझे तो छोटी रानी की रूखी-सूखी रोटियां सबसे  स्वादिष्ट लगीं, क्योंकि तब मुझे मृत्यु का भय नहीं था। उससे पहले मौत के  भय के कारण मुझे कुछ भी अच्छा नहीं लग रहा था।

*संकलन: लखविन्दर सिंह*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मोहल्ले में रोशनी**फिलाडेल्फिया में फ्रैंकलिन* नामक  एक गरीब युवक रहता था। उसके मोहल्ले में हमेशा अंधेरा रहता था। वह रोज  देखता कि अंधेरे में आने-जाने में लोगों को दिक्कत होती है। एक दिन उसने  अपने घर के सामने एक बांस गाड़ दिया और शाम को उस पर एक लालटेन जला कर टांग  दिया। लालटेन से उसके घर के सामने उजाला हो गया। लेकिन पड़ोसियों ने इसके  लिए उसका मजाक उड़ाया। एक व्यक्ति बोला, 'फ्रैंकलिन, तुम्हारे एक लालटेन  जला देने से कुछ नहीं होगा। पूरे मोहल्ले में तो अंधेरा ही रहेगा।' उसके घर  वालों ने भी उसके इस कदम का विरोध किया और कहा, 'तुम्हारे इस काम से फालतू  में पैसा खर्च होगा।' फ्रैंकलिन ने कहा, 'मानता हूं कि एक लालटेन जलाने से  ज्यादा लोगों को फायदा नहीं होगा मगर कुछ लोगों को तो इसका लाभ मिलेगा  ही।'

 कुछ ही दिनों में इसकी चर्चा शुरू हो गई और फ्रैंकलिन के  प्रयास की सराहना भी होने लगी। उसकी देखादेखी कुछ और लोग अपने-अपने घरों के  सामने लालटेन जला कर टांगने लगे। एक दिन पूरे मोहल्ले में उजाला हो गया।  यह बात शहर भर में फैल गई और म्युनिसिपल कमेटी पर चारों तरफ से दबाव पड़ने  लगा कि वह मोहल्ले में रोशनी का इंतजाम अपने हाथ में ले। कमेटी ने ऐसा ही  किया। फ्रैंकलिन की शोहरत चारों तरफ फैल गई। एक दिन म्युनिसिपल कमेटी ने  फ्रैंकलिन का सम्मान किया। इस मौके पर उसने कहा कि हर अच्छे काम के लिए पहल  किसी एक को ही करनी पड़ती है। अगर हर कोई दूसरे के भरोसे बैठा रहे तो कभी  अच्छे काम की शुरुआत होगी ही नहीं।

*संकलन: निर्मल जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गणित की शिक्षा**एक बार सिकंदरिया* के  राजा टॉलमी को गणित सीखने का जोश सवार हुआ। इसके लिए उन्होंने गुरु की खोज  शुरू की। उन्हें पता चला कि यूक्लिड महान गणितज्ञ हैं। उन्होंने उनसे ही  गणित की शिक्षा लेने की सोची। यूक्लिड को राज दरबार में बुलाया गया।  यूक्लिड ने राजा को गणित पढ़ाना स्वीकार कर लिया। वह प्रतिदिन राजा को गणित  के सूत्र सिखाने लगे। लेकिन टॉलमी को गणित सीखने में आनंद ही नहीं आता था।  उनका ध्यान इधर-उधर भटकता रहता था। उन्होंने सोचा कि लोग तो कहते हैं कि  यूक्लिड महान गणितज्ञ हैं और उनके जैसे विद्वान कम ही होते हैं फिर वह मुझे  सरलता से गणित क्यों नहीं सिखा पा रहे हैं? मैं उनसे यह प्रश्न अवश्य  पूछूंगा।

 अगले दिन जब यूक्लिड राजा को गणित के कुछ सूत्र समझा रहे  थे तो राजा खीझ कर बोले, 'श्रीमान, आप तो बड़े भारी विद्वान कहे जाते हैं।  आप मुझे ऐसे सरल सूत्र सिखाइए न जो मुझे आसानी से समझ में आ जाएं। अभी तक  मुझे तो गणित का एक शब्द भी सही से समझ में नहीं आया है। ऐसे में मैं भला  गणित का विद्वान कैसे बन सकता हूं?' राजा की बात सुनकर यूक्लिड मुस्करा कर  बोले, 'राजन्। मैं तो आपको सहज और सरल सूत्र ही सिखा रहा हूं। कठिनाई मेरे  सिखाने में नहीं बल्कि आपके सीखने में है। आपने गणित सीखने का फैसला तो कर  लिया पर उसके लिए मन को तैयार नहीं कर पाए। गणित हो या कोई अन्य विषय या  फिर वह राजकाज ही क्यों न हो यदि आप उस कार्य में रुचि नहीं लेंगे, उसे लगन  और एकाग्रता से नहीं करेंगे तो वह कार्य कठिन ही लगेगा। जिस सहजता से आप  राजकाज संभालते हैं, उसी सहजता से आप गणित सीखें, अवश्य सफल होंगे।'  यूक्लिड की बातें राजा टॉलमी को समझ में आ गईं। उन्होंने एकाग्र होकर गणित  सीखना आरंभ कर दिया। राजा टॉलमी गणित के महान विद्वानों में गिने जाते हैं।

*संकलन: रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Sameerchand

कमल जी....आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत उतम कहानियों के लिए हार्दिक आभार....
आशा करता हूँ की आगे भी अपनी इन उतम कहानियों से हमे ओत-प्रोत करते रहेंगे....

----------


## ashwanimale

कमल साहब आपके संकलन का जवाब नहीं, जहां कहीं भी पोस्ट करते हैं, कमाल का मैटर होता है, उसी प्रकार यहां भी सभी कहानियां लाजवाब हैं। आई सैल्यूट यू, वेलडन सर

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी....आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत उतम कहानियों के लिए हार्दिक आभार....
> आशा करता हूँ की आगे भी अपनी इन उतम कहानियों से हमे ओत-प्रोत करते रहेंगे....


आपका कहा , मैं कहाँ टाल सकता हूँ.... जो हुकुम.




> कमल साहब आपके संकलन का जवाब नहीं, जहां कहीं भी पोस्ट करते हैं, कमाल का मैटर होता है, उसी प्रकार यहां भी सभी कहानियां लाजवाब हैं। *आई सैल्यूट यू, वेलडन सर*


नियामक महोदय .................
कृपया आप ऐसे भारी भरकम शब्द मुझ नादाँ के लिए न इस्तमाल करें. 
क्यों चने के झाड पर चढ़ा रहें हैं ?

यह तो सर्व विदित है की हम सब /अधिकाँश नेट से ही संग्रह  करते हैं, 
ठीक इसी तरह मैंने भी एक दैनिक समाचार पत्र से यह लेक लिए हैं, 
साथ में उन महानुभावों के नाम भी दर्शाए गये हैं जो वास्तव में संकलन करता हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दुष्टों का बल हिंसा है**दुष्टों का बल हिंसा है। राजाओं का बल दंड विधि है। स्त्रियों का बल सेवा है। लेकिन गुण वालों का बल क्षमा है।
 विदुर

 सेवा के लिए अर्पण किया गया बल हमेशा टिकेगा, वह अमर होगा।
 वाल्मीकि

 अधिक बलवान तो वे ही होते हैं जिनके पास बुद्धि बल होता है। जिनमें केवल शारीरिक बल होता है, वे वास्तविक बलवान नहीं होते।
 वेदव्यास

 सच्चा बलवान तो वही होता है, जिसने अपने मन पर पूरी तरह से नियंत्रण कर लिया हो।
 विनोबा भावे*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*वह सनकी माली**जोसेफ मोनियर नाम*  का एक माली था। नए-नए पौधे लगाने के साथ वह मिट्टी के गमले बनाता और  उन्हें तोड़ डालता। लोग कहते, यह पागल है, जो रोज मेहनत करके गमले बनाता है  और फिर उन्हें खुद ही तोड़ देता है। लेकिन उस पर लोगों की बातों का कोई  असर नहीं पड़ता था। वह अपने काम में लगा रहा। मिट्टी के गमले बना कर उन्हें  तोड़ते हुए जब मोनियर को काफी समय हो गया तो उसने अपना ध्यान मिट्टी के  गमलों पर से हटा दिया और सीमेंट के गमले बनाने शुरू कर दिए। 

  मोनियर ने देखा कि सीमेंट के गमले ज्यादा मजबूत थे। उसने उन्हें भी तोड़  डाला और यह निष्कर्ष निकाला कि ये हल्के नहीं थे। इसके बाद उसने तार लपेट  कर गमले बनाए, पर उसमें जंग लग गया। एक दिन मोनियर ने गमले के अंदर तार  लपेटे और उसमें कंक्रीट व सीमेंट भर दी। ये हल्के और मजबूत थे। तार में जंग  भी नहीं लगा। ये गमले अत्यधिक मजबूत और टिकाऊ थे। गमलों में प्रयुक्त इस  पद्धति को जब इंजीनियरों ने देखा तो वे दंग रह गए। 

 इसके बाद भवनों  के निर्माण में इसी तरह की पद्धति का प्रयोग होने लगा। आज इसका प्रयोग  विशालकाय बहुमंजिला इमारतों के निर्माण में हो रहा है। बहुत कम लोग जानते  हैं कि भवनों के निर्माण की मजबूत आधारशिला रखने वाला यही सनकी माली जोसेफ  मोनियर ही था। संकलनः रेनू सैनी

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ईश्वर के दर्शन**सरस्वती चंद्र*  तीर्थयात्रा पर जा रहे थे। लंबे और कठिन सफर को देखते हुए साथ में बर्तन,  भोजन और जरूरत का अन्य सामान भी था। रास्ते में एक गांव पार करते हुए वह  वहां के एक वीरान मंदिर में रुक गए। पहले तो सोचा कि यहां कोई नहीं होगा पर  मंदिर के अंदर गए तो देखा एक बीमार वृद्ध कराह रहे हैं। उनकी हालत देख  लगता था कि उन्होंने काफी दिनों से कुछ खाया न हो। सरस्वती चंद्र को उन पर  दया आ गई। उन्होंने कुछ समय वहीं रुककर उनकी सेवा करने का फैसला किया।  उन्होंने अपने कपड़े उस वृद्ध सज्जन को पहना दिए। अपने सारे बर्तन मंदिर के  उपयोग के लिए रख दिए। अपना भोजन भी उन्हें खिला दिया। फिर आसपास से फल और  कुछ औषधियां ले आए।

 खाली समय में सरस्वती चंद्र मंदिर की सफाई में  लगे रहते। इस तरह मंदिर का कायाकल्प हो गया। इधर वृद्ध सज्जन धीरे-धीरे  स्वस्थ होने लगे। कुछ दिनों के बाद सरस्वती चंद्र बिना तीर्थधाम गए ही घर  वापस आ गए। घर वालों ने इस तरह आने का कारण पूछा तो उन्होंने बताया कि  रास्ते में ही उन्हें ईश्वर के दर्शन हो गए। इसलिए आगे जाने की उन्होंने  कोई आवश्यकता ही नहीं समझी और लौट आए। इधर मंदिर के पुनरोद्धार हो जाने से  लोग वहां फिर से आने-जाने लगे। इस तरह सूने पड़े मंदिर में रौनक लौट आई।  वहां वह वृद्ध सज्जन हर किसी को यह बताते थे कि एक दिन यहां ईश्वर आए थे।  उन्होंने ही इस मंदिर को तीर्थ बनाया और मुझे जीवन-दान दिया।

*संकलन: मुकेश जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*साहस और संकल्प**लिंडन जॉनसन नौ* वर्ष  की उम्र में जूते पॉलिश कर अपनी आजीविका चलाते थे। इसी के साथ वह पढ़ाई भी  करते थे। उन्होंने 15 वर्ष की उम्र में ही हाई स्कूल की परीक्षा पास कर  ली। फिर उन्होंने कई छोटे-मोटे काम हाथ में लिए। आगे की शिक्षा के लिए वे  सैन मार्कोस नगर में आ गए। एक कॉलेज में प्रवेश लिया। खर्चे की समस्या आई  तो उसी में गेटकीपर का काम करने लगे। 22 वर्ष में उन्होंने बीएससी की  डिग्री हासिल की। फिर वह एक हाई स्कूल में अध्यापक हो गए। पर उनकी ज्ञान  पिपासा शांत नहीं हुई। अध्यापन छोड़कर वह वाशिंगटन आ गए। यहां राजनेता  रिचर्ड कलेबर्ग के सचिव बने। दिन में सचिव का कार्य करते और रात को जार्ज  टाउन विश्वविद्यालय में कानून की पढ़ाई करते। पर सचिव बनकर भी वह संतुष्ट न  हुए। 1935 में राष्ट्रपति रूजवेल्ट द्वारा वह 'टेक्सास नेशनल यूथ  एडमिनिस्ट्रेशन' के निदेशक पद पर नियुक्त हुए। यहां कार्य करते दो वर्ष ही  हुए थे कि 1937 में प्रतिनिधि सभा के निर्वाचन होने लगे।

 जॉनसन ने  अपनी प्रतिभा के निखार के लिए निर्वाचन का समय उपयुक्त समझा। यह नौ  प्रतिद्वंद्वियों को पराजित कर टेक्सास राज्य के प्रतिनिधि निर्वाचित हुए।  राजनीति में यह उनका पहला कदम था, जहां उन्हें सफलता मिली। 1948 और 1954  में सीनेट के सदस्य निर्वाचित होकर उन्होंने जनता पर अपने व्यक्तित्व की  अमिट छाप डाली। 1953 में उनकी कार्यक्षमता और नेतृत्व शक्ति ने ही उन्हें  सीनेट में अल्पसंख्यक दल का नेता बना दिया। उस समय उनकी आयु केवल 44 वर्ष  थी। अब तक जितने नेता चुने गए थे, उनमें सब से कम आयु के जॉनसन ही थे।  बुद्धिमान और अनुभवी तो थे ही, 1954 में वे बहुमत दल के नेता निर्वाचित हो  गए। और 9 नवंबर 1960 को वह अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति बन गए। निरंतर संघर्ष से  असाधारण लक्ष्य कैसे हासिल किया जाता है, यह उन्होंने दुनिया को दिखा दिया।

*संकलन: लाजपत राय सभरवाल*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मुक्ति की तलाश*जापान में नानहेन नामक एक  परम ज्ञानी फकीर थे। एक दिन एक व्यक्ति उनके पास पहुंचकर बोला, 'मैं  संन्यास लेना चाहता हूं। इसके लिए मैंने अपने घर-परिवार, रिश्ते-नाते सब को  तिलांजलि दे दी है।' फकीर ने पूछा, 'क्या तुम बिल्कुल अकेले हो? तुम्हारे  साथ वास्तव में कोई नहीं है।' व्यक्ति बोला, 'आप मेरे आगे-पीछे देख लीजिए,  आपको कोई नहीं मिलेगा।' फकीर बोले, 'अपनी आंखें बंद करो। अंदर झांककर देखो  कि वहां कोई और तो नहीं है? जाओ, कुछ देर के लिए वटवृक्ष की छाया में बैठकर  सोचो। थोड़ी देर बाद आना।'

 वह व्यक्ति वटवृक्ष की छाया में बैठकर  ध्यान करने लगा। जब उसने आंखें बंद कीं तो उसे अपने वृद्ध माता-पिता,  पत्नी और बच्चों की छवि नजर आने लगी। वह चिंतित हो गया। घबराकर उसने अपनी  आंखें खोलीं तो फकीर को अपने पास खड़ा पाया। व्यक्ति ने कहा, 'मैं तो अपना  परिवार, नाते-रिश्ते सब पीछे छोड़ आया था, लेकिन यहां पर आंखें बंद करते ही  उनकी छवि सामने घूम रही है। इस पर फकीर बोले, 'ध्यानमग्न होकर उन  व्यक्तियों को अपने दिमाग से निकालने का प्रयत्न करो। कुछ देर बाद मेरे पास  आना।' दो घंटे बाद युवक ने फकीर का दरवाजा खटखटाया तो फकीर बोले, 'कौन  है?' युवक बोला, 'मैं हूं ।' फकीर ने कहा, 'अभी भी तुम अकेले नहीं हो।  तुम्हारा 'मैं' तुम्हारे साथ है। अगर तुम इस 'मैं' और 'भीड़' को छोड़ सको  तो फिर यहां आने की जरूरत ही नहीं रह जाएगी। तुम 'मैं' से मुक्ति पा लो तो  फिर संन्यास लेने का भी कोई अर्थ नहीं रह जाएगा।' व्यक्ति ने फकीर की बात  समझ ली।

*संकलन: रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कोयला और चंदन*हकीम लुकमान का पूरा जीवन  जरूरतमंदों की सहायता के लिए समर्पित था। जब उनका अंतिम समय नजदीक आया तो  उन्होंने अपने बेटे को बुलाया और कहा- बेटा, मैंने अपना सारा जीवन दुनिया  को शिक्षा देने में गुजार दिया। अब अपने अंतिम समय में मैं तुम्हें कुछ  जरूरी बातें बताना चाहता हूं। तुम एक कोयला और चंदन का एक टुकड़ा उठा लाओ।  बेटे को पहले तो यह अटपटा लगा लेकिन उसने सोचा कि जब पिता का हुक्म है तो  यह सब लाना ही होगा। उसने रसोई घर से कोयले का एक टुकड़ा उठाया। संयोग से  घर में चंदन की एक छोटी लकड़ी भी मिल गई। वह दोनों लेकर अपने पिता के पास  गया।

 लुकमान बोले- अब इन दोनों चीजों को नीचे फेंक दो। बेटे ने  दोनों चीजें नीचे फेंक दी और हाथ धोने जाने लगा तो लुकमान बोले- ठहरो बेटा,  जरा अपने हाथ तो दिखाओ। फिर वह उसका कोयले वाला हाथ पकड़कर बोले-बेटा,  देखा तुमने। कोयला पकड़ते ही हाथ काला हो गया। लेकिन उसे फेंक देने के बाद  भी तुम्हारे हाथ में कालिख लगी रह गई। गलत लोगों की संगति इसी तरह होती है।  उनके साथ रहने पर भी दुख होता है और उनके न रहने पर भी जीवन भर के लिए  बदनामी साथ लग जाती है। दूसरी ओर सज्जनों का संग इस चंदन की लड़की की तरह  है जो साथ रहते हैं तो दुनिया भर का ज्ञान मिलता है और उनका साथ छूटने पर  भी उनके विचारों की महक जीवन भर साथ रहती है। इसलिए हमेशा अच्छे लोगों की  संगति में ही रहना। तुम्हारा जीवन सुखद रहेगा।

*संकलन: मुकेश जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सच्चा चिकित्सक कौन*एक बार रसायन शास्त्री  आचार्य नागार्जुन को एक महत्वपूर्ण रसायन तैयार करने के लिए एक सहायक की  आवश्यकता थी। उन्होंने अपने परिचितों और कुछ पुराने शिष्यों को इसके बारे  में बताया। उन्होंने कई युवकों को उनके पास भेजा। आचार्य ने सबकी  थोड़ी-बहुत परीक्षा लेने के बाद उनमें से दो युवकों को इस कार्य के लिए  चुना। दोनों को एक-एक रसायन बनाकर लाने का आदेश दिया। पहला युवक दो दिनों  के बाद ही रसायन तैयार कर लाया। नागार्जुन अत्यंत प्रसन्न हुए। उन्होंने  युवक से पूछा- तुमने बहुत जल्दी रसायन तैयार कर लिया। कुछ परेशानी तो नहीं  आई? युवक बोला-आचार्य! परेशानी तो आई। मेरे माता-पिता बीमार थे। पर मैंने  आपके आदेश को महत्व देते हुए मन को एकाग्र किया और रसायन तैयार कर लिया।  आचार्य ने इसका कोई जवाब नहीं दिया।

 कुछ ही देर बाद दूसरा युवक  बिना रसायन लिए खाली हाथ लौटा। वह आते ही बोला-आचार्य क्षमा करें। मैं  रसायन नहीं बना पाया। क्योंकि जैसे ही मैं यहां से गया तो रास्ते में एक  बूढ़ा आदमी मिल गया जो पेट-पीड़ा से कराह रहा था। मुझसे उसकी पीड़ा देखी  नहीं गई। मैं उसे अपने घर ले गया और उसका इलाज करने लगा। अब वे पूरी तरह  स्वस्थ हैं। अब आप आज्ञा दें तो मैं रसायन तैयार करके शीघ्र ही ले आऊं।  नागार्जुन ने मुस्कुराते हुऐ कहा-वत्स। तुम्हें अब रसायन बनाने की कोई  आवश्यकता नहीं है। कल से तुम मेरे साथ रहकर काम कर सकते हो। फिर वह पहले  युवक से बोले-बेटा! अभी तुम्हें अपने अंदर सुधार करने की आवश्यकता है।  तुमने मेरी आज्ञा का पालन किया, इससे मुझे प्रसन्नता हुई। यह अच्छी बात तो  है पर यह मत भूलो कि सच्चा चिकित्सक वह है जिसके भीतर मानवीयता भरी हो।  उसके भीतर यह विवेक होना आवश्यक है कि वह पहले क्या करे। अगर किसी को  तत्काल सेवा और उपचार चाहिए तो चिकित्सक को दूसरे सभी आवश्यक कार्य छोड़कर  उसकी सेवा में लग जाना चाहिए।


*संकलन: सुधा तैलंग*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गुरु, शिष्य और सिक्के**कौशांबी में संत* रामानंद  नगर के बाहर एक कुटिया में अपने शिष्य गौतम के साथ रहते थे। नगरवासी उनका  सम्मान करते हुए उन्हें पर्याप्त दान-दक्षिण दिया करते थे। एक दिन अचानक  संत ने गौतम से कहा-यहां बहुत दिन रह लिया। चलो अब कहीं और रहा जाए। गौतम  ने जवाब दिया-गुरुदेव, यहां तो बहुत चढ़ावा आता है। कुछ दिन बाद चलेंगे।  संत ने समझाया- बेटा, हमें धन और वस्तुओं के संग्रह से क्या लेना-देना,  हमें तो त्याग के रास्ते पर चलना है। यह कहकर संत गौतम को लेकर चल पड़े।

 गौतम ने जमा किए अपने कुछ सिक्के झोले में छिपा लिए। दोनों नदी तट पर  पहुंचे। वहां उन्होंने नाव वाले से नदी पार कराने की प्रार्थना की। नाव  वाले ने कहा- मैं नदी पार कराने के दो सिक्के लेता हूं। आप लोग  साधु-महात्मा हैं। आपसे एक ही लूंगा। संत के पास पैसे नहीं थे। वे वहीं आसन  जमा कर बैठ गए। शाम हो गई। नाव वाले ने कहा-यहां रुकना खतरे से खाली नहीं  है। आप कहीं और चले जाएं। सिक्के हों तो मैं नाव पार करा दूंगा। खतरे की  बात सुनकर गौतम घबरा गया। उसने झट अपने झोले से दो सिक्के निकाले और नाव  वाले को दे दिए।

 नाव वाले ने उन्हें नदी पार करा दिया। गौतम बोला-  देखा गुरुदेव, आज संग्रह किया हुआ मेरा धन ही काम आया। पर आप संग्रह के  विरुद्ध हैं। संत ने मुस्कराकर कहा- जब तक सिक्के तुम्हारे झोले में थे, हम  कष्ट में रहे। ज्यों ही तुमने उनका त्याग किया, हमारा काम बन गया। इसलिए  त्याग में ही सुख है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रधानमंत्री का चुनाव*राजा नृप सिंह के  प्रधानमंत्री वृद्ध हो गए थे। राजा ने प्रजा के बीच से किसी योग्य और  व्यवहार कुशल व्यक्ति को यह पद देने का निर्णय किया। घोषणा करवा दी गई।  प्रधानमंत्री बनने को इच्छुक अनेक लोग आए।

 सभी उम्मीदवारों की  छंटनी करने के बाद तीन को चुना गया। वे काफी पढ़े-लिखे विद्वान थे पर उनकी  व्यवहार कुशलता की परीक्षा के लिए राजा ने उनसे कहा, 'तुम तीनों को अलग-अलग  कमरों में बंद कर दिया जाएगा और बाहर से ताला लगा दिया जाएगा। तुम में से  जो भी व्यक्ति आधे घंटे के अंदर ताला खोल कर बाहर आ जाएगा, उसे ही  प्रधानमंत्री नियुक्त किया जाएगा।'

 यह सुनकर तीनों हैरत से  एक-दूसरे को देखने लगे। उन्हें यह असंभव सी परीक्षा लगी। कुछ देर बाद  उन्हें कमरे में बंद कर दिया गया। पहले कमरे में बंद व्यक्ति ने सोचा कि  मात्र आधे घंटे में बाहर से बंद ताले को खोलना असंभव है। वह चुपचाप वहां  रखे बिस्तर पर लेट गया। दूसरे कमरे में बंद व्यक्ति इधर-उधर घूमता रहा और  सोचता रहा कि किस तरह बाहर के ताले को अंदर से खोला जा सकता है। लेकिन उसे  भी कुछ नजर नहीं आया। तभी तीसरे कमरे का दरवाजा खुला और बाहर खड़े दूतों ने  आवाज लगाई -'नए प्रधानमंत्री की जय हो।'


दोनों कमरों में बंद  व्यक्ति बेचैनी से सोचते रहे कि तीसरे व्यक्ति ने दरवाजा कैसे खोला? इसके  बाद दोनों उम्मीदवारों को राजा के सामने बुलाया गया। राजा ने कहा, 'तीसरे  उम्मीदवार ने परीक्षा में सफलता पाई है। प्रधानमंत्री को शिक्षित होने के  साथ-साथ व्यवहार कुशल होना भी जरूरी है। वास्तव में कमरों में ताला लगाया  ही नहीं गया था। केवल तीसरे को छोड़कर आपने इसे खोलने का प्रयास ही नहीं  किया। जबकि तीसरे ने इस पर विचार किया कि जब सवाल दिया गया है तो निश्चित  समय में ही उसका हल भी आसपास होगा। इसलिए वह विजयी रहा।' दोनों उम्मीदवार  लज्जित हो गए।
*संकलन: रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*राज्य की संपत्ति**एक बार मगध*  के शासक ने कौशल राज्य पर हमला कर दिया। कौशल नरेश ने तुरंत अपनी प्रजा को  नगर खाली कर किसी सुरक्षित प्रदेश में निकल जाने को कहा। राजाज्ञा मानकर  सभी नागरिक अपने परिवार और सामान समेत नगर से प्रस्थान कर गए। मगघ की सेना  ने नगर में प्रवेश किया और कौशल नरेश तथा उनके साथ चल रहे कुछ अन्य  नागरिकों को घेर लिया। कौशल नरेश ने मगध के सेनापति से अनुरोध किया कि अगर  वह उनके साथ चल रहे बारह लोगों को मुक्त कर दें तो वे स्वयं बिना शर्त  आत्मसमर्पण कर देंगे। सेनापति ने शर्त स्वीकार कर ली।

 कौशल नरेश  के साथ चल रहे बारह लोगों को छोड़ दिया गया और कौशल नरेश को उनके  अंगरक्षकों के साथ मगध नरेश के सामने प्रस्तुत किया गया। सेनापति ने बारह  लोगों को छोड़े जाने वाली बात मगध नरेश को बताई तो वह आश्चर्य में पड़ गए।  उन्होंने कौशल नरेश से पूछा- जिन बारह लोगों को आपने छुड़वाया वे कौन थे?

 कौशल नरेश ने उत्तर दिया- मान्यवर, वे हमारे राज्य के संत और विद्वान थे।  मैं रहूं या न रहूं इससे कोई अंतर नहीं आने वाला है। लेकिन एक राज्य के लिए  संतों और विद्वानों का बचे रहना आवश्यक है। वे राज्य की संपत्ति हैं। वे  रहेंगे तो आदर्श और संस्कार जीवित रहेंगे। किसी राज्य के लिए ये जरूरी  चीजें हैं। इन्हीं के द्वारा भविष्य में भी कर्त्तव्यनिष्ठ और योग्य  नागरिकों का निर्माण होगा।

इस विचार ने मगध नरेश को इतना प्रभावित किया कि उन्होंने कौशल नरेश को रिहा कर दिया और उनका राज्य भी लौटा दिया।
*संकलनः मुकेश जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मित्र और शत्रु**महान दार्शनिक सुकरात*  से एक व्यक्ति ने पूछा- इस संसार में आपका सबसे करीबी मित्र कौन है?  सुकरात ने जवाब दिया- मेरा मन। उसने फिर अगला प्रश्न किया-और आपका शत्रु  कौन है? सुकरात ने उत्तर दिया- मेरा शत्रु भी मेरा मन ही है। इस पर वह  व्यक्ति हैरत में पड़ गया। उसने सुकरात से निवेदन किया- यह बात मेरी समझ  में नहीं आई। आखिर मन ही मित्र भी है और मन ही शत्रु भी। ऐसा कैसे हो सकता  है? कृपया इस बारे में विस्तार से बताएं।

 सुकरात ने इसे स्पष्ट  करते हुए कहा- देखो, मेरा मन इसलिए मेरा साथी है क्योंकि यह मुझे सच्चे  मित्र की तरह सही मार्ग पर ले जाता है। और वही मेरा दुश्मन भी है क्योंकि  वही मुझे गलत रास्ते पर भी ले जाता है। मन ही में तो सार खेल चलता रहता है।  मन ही व्यक्ति को पाप कर्मों में लगा सकता है। वह बड़े से बड़ा अपराध करा  सकता है। लेकिन वही उसे उच्च विचारों के क्षेत्र में लगा सकता है।

 वह व्यक्ति ध्यान से सुकरात की बातें सुन रहा था। उसने पूछा-लेकिन जब  शत्रु और मित्र दोनों हमारे साथ ही हों तो फिर हमारे ऊपर किसका ज्यादा असर  होगा? सुकरात ने कहा- हां, यही हमारी चुनौती है। यह हमें तय करना होगा कि  हम मन के किस रूप को हावी होने देंगे। हमने ज्यों ही उसके बुरे रूप को हावी  होने दिया वह शत्रु की तरह व्यवहार करता हुआ हमें गर्त में ले जाएगा।  लेकिन सकारात्मक बातों पर ध्यान देने से वह मित्र की तरह हमें उपलब्धियों  की ओर ले जाएगा।
*संकलनः त्रिलोक चंद जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अनुशासन का पाठ* *गुरु अंबुजानंद के* पास  अनेक शिष्य शिक्षा ग्रहण करने के लिए आते थे। उनका आश्रम लंबे समय से चल  रहा था। अब चूंकि अंबुजानंद काफी वृद्ध हो गए थे, गुरुकुल चलाना उनके लिए  कठिन हो रहा था। वह अपने शिष्यों में से ही किसी एक को गुरुकुल का सारा  कार्यभार सौंपना चाहते थे। एक दिन उन्होंने अपने 18 श्रेष्ठ विद्यार्थियों  को अपने पास बुलाया। उन्होंने उनसे कहा, 'आप सभी प्रतिभाशाली, मेहनती और  ईमानदार हैं। यदि मैं आपको शिक्षा के लिए किसी विशेष क्षेत्र में नियुक्त  करना चाहूं तो आप कौन-कौन से क्षेत्र को चुनना चाहेंगे?'

 यह सुनकर  सभी शिष्य कुछ देर सोचते रहे और फिर 17 विद्यार्थियों ने अपने-अपने मनपसंद  क्षेत्रों के नाम गुरु को बता दिए। अठारहवां शिष्य आयुष अभी तक कुछ सोच ही  रहा था। उसे चुप देखकर गुरु ने पूछा, 'बेटा आयुष, तुमने अपने लिए किसी  क्षेत्र का चुनाव नहीं किया?' गुरु की बात सुनकर आयुष ने सिर झुकाकर कहा,  'गुरुजी, मैंने आपसे ही शिक्षा ग्रहण की है। मैं आपके द्वारा सीखी गई  शिक्षा को जन-जन तक फैलाना चाहता हूं। इसके लिए मुझे किसी क्षेत्र विशेष का  चुनाव करने की आवश्यकता नहीं है। मैं हर क्षेत्र में आपके द्वारा प्रदान  की गई शिक्षाओं को दूसरों तक पहुंचाना चाहूंगा।

 हालांकि क्षेत्र  से भी ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण है आपके दिए गए मूल्य या संस्कार का प्रसार, जो  शास्त्रों से अलग है। मैं चाहता हूं कि लोग उसे जानें ताकि वे नैतिक दृष्टि  से भी श्रेष्ठ हों। मात्र पुस्तकीय ज्ञान से कुछ नहीं होने वाला है। आपने  जो अनुशासन का पाठ हमें पढ़ाया है, उसे तो मैं विशेष रूप से सिखाना  चाहूंगा। ज्ञान पाने के लिए व्यक्तित्व को एक खास सांचे में ढालना पड़ता  है। आपने जिस तरह हमें ढाला है, मैं भी दूसरों को ढालना चाहूंगा।' आयुष की  बात सुनकर गुरु अंबुजानंद का चेहरा प्रसन्नता से खिल उठा। उन्होंने उसे गले  से लगाकर कहा, 'बेटा, आज से यह गुरुकुल तुम्हारी देखरेख में ही चलेगा।'
*संकलन: रेनू सैनी*

----------


## umabua

वाह!! बहुत बढ़िया संकलन है कमल बाबू। धन्यवाद।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> वाह!! बहुत बढ़िया संकलन है कमल बाबू। धन्यवाद।


बाबू की जगह आप भैया लिख देती तो मुझे और अच्छा लगता.

----------


## umabua

> बाबू की जगह आप भैया लिख देती तो मुझे और अच्छा लगता.


स्नेह के बंधन में संबोधन मायने नहीं रखते कमल जी। बस महसूस करने की आवश्यकता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> स्नेह के बंधन में संबोधन मायने नहीं रखते कमल जी। बस महसूस करने की आवश्यकता है।


इतनी ऊंची बात.............मेरे सर से गुजर जाती है.

----------


## umabua

> इतनी ऊंची बात.............मेरे सर से गुजर जाती है.


कमल जी, यदि मैंने गलत बात कही हो तो कृपया क्षमा करें और यदि आदेश दें तो मैं पोस्ट को संपादित  अथवा मिटा दूँ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी, यदि मैंने गलत बात कही हो तो कृपया क्षमा करें और यदि आदेश दें तो मैं पोस्ट को संपादित  अथवा मिटा दूँ।


क्या..... आप भी न .... आपको पता है न कितनी अच्छी बात कही है.
मेरे जैसे कमअक्ल वाले के पल्ले नही पड़ती  तो क्या आपकी बात की गुणवत्ता में कमी थोड़े ही आ जाएगी. 
और यह क्षमा जैसे बात कह कर काहे काँटों में घसीट रही हैं.

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

एक बार एक बुजुर्ग अपने पोते के साथ दूर किसी गाँव मे जा रहे थे उनके पास एक गधा भी था , पोते नेँ अपने दादा के बुढ़ापे को दैखते हुए उन्हे गधे मेँ बैठने के लिए कहा और खुद साथ मेँ पैदल चलने लगा कुछ दूरी पर एक गाँव आया वहाँ के ग्रामिणोँ नेँ उन दोनोँ को देखा तो कहने लगे कि अरे दैखो इस बुढ़उ को खुद तो गधे मे बैठकर आराम से सवारी कर रहा है और इतनेँ छौटे बच्चे को पैदल चलवा रहा है . . . . .

बुजुर्ग को गाँववालोँ की बात उचित लगी इसलिए गाँव से निकलते ही उसने बच्चे को गधे मेँ बिठा लिया और खुद पैदल चलने लगा . . . . . . . . .
कुछ दूरी पर फिर से एक गाँव आया वहाँ के ग्रामिणोँ नेँ उन दोनोँ को देखा तो कहने लगे कि अरे दैखो आजकल के बच्चोँ को खुद तो गधे मे बैठकर आराम से सवारी कर रहे हैँ और बुढ़े दादा को पैदल चलवा रहे है . . . . .. . . . .  
अब बुजुर्ग को उन गाँववालो का विचार भी उचित लगा उसने सोचा कि यही उचित रहेगा कि हम दोनो ही जानवर के उपर बैठ जाते हैँ सो अब वे दोनो गधे के उपर सवारी करने लगे . . . . . .
कुछ दूरी पर फिर से एक गाँव आया वहाँ के ग्रामिणोँ नेँ उन दोनो को देखा तो कहने लगे कि अरे दैखो इन दोनोँ को ये बड़े निर्दयी हैँ जो एक साथ बैठकर बैचारे गधे कि ऐसी की तेसी  कर रहे हैँ  . . . . . अब बुजुर्ग परेशान हो गया कि क्या किया जाए जो उचित हो और जिसमेँ कोई भी टीका टिप्पणी न करे फिर उसने सोच-विचारकर ये फैसला किया कि उचित यही होगा कि वे दोनोँ ही पैदल चलेँ. . . . . . . .और वे दोनो गधे के साथ पैदल चलने लगे फिर कुछ दूरी पर एक गाँव आया वहाँ के ग्रामिणोँ नेँ उन दोनोँ को देखकर कहा  कि अरे दैखो ये दोनोँ कितने बेवकूफ हैँ जो साथ मेँ गधे  के होते भी इतनी दूर से पैदल चलकर आ रहे हैँ  . . . . .
सीख - दुनियावालोँ की सुनी-सुनायी बातोँ के आधार पर जल्दबाजी मेँ कार्य न करेँ अपनी बुद्धी का प्रयोग करते हूए ही उचित-अनुचित का निर्णय लेँ |

----------


## Kamal Ji

*नदी और सागर**सुखदेव ऋषि* के  आश्रम में कई शिष्य रहते थे। उनमें अनुज नामक शिष्य काफी तेज था।  धीरे-धीरे वह स्वयं को अन्य शिष्यों से श्रेष्ठ मानकर दूसरों को हीन समझने  लगा।

 ऋषि उसके अंदर छिपे अहं को समझ गए और उसे एक दिन अपने साथ एक  सागर के पास ले गए। विशालकाय सागर अत्यंत आकर्षक दिख रहा था। उसकी लहरें  जब अठखेलियां करतीं तो मन प्रसन्न हो जाता। ऋषि ने अनुज से सागर का पानी  पीने के लिए कहा। अनुज ने जैसे ही पानी मुंह में डाला, वैसे ही उसने बुरा  सा मुंह बनाकर पानी बाहर निकाल दिया और बोला, 'गुरुजी, यह पानी तो खारा है।  मेरा मुंह का स्वाद कसैला हो गया।'

 ऋषि उसकी बात सुनकर मुस्कराए।  वह उसे अपने साथ लेकर आगे बढ़ते रहे। आगे एक छोटी सी नदी आई। नदी का जल  शांत था। ऋषि ने अनुज से नदी का जल पीने के लिए कहा। अनुज ने जैसे ही जल  मुंह में डाला, वैसे ही उसके मन को अत्यंत तृप्ति मिली। वह बोला, 'गुरुजी,  नदी के जल ने मुंह का स्वाद बढ़ा दिया है। इतना ठंडा और मीठा जल बहुत कम  देखने को मिलता है, जबकि इतने बड़े सागर का पानी एकदम खारा था।'

उसके ऐसा ही कहते ही ऋषि  बोले, 'पुत्र, देखा तुमने, छोटे-बडे़ से कुछ नहीं होता। हर व्यक्ति को अपने  व्यवहार और सद्कार्यो से अपने लिए जगह बनानी पड़ती है। तुमने सागर के अहं  को देखा। वह सब कुछ अपने में ही भरे रहता है। लेकिन इसका जल खारा होता है।  जबकि छोटी सी नदी जो पाती है उसका अधिकांश बांटती है, इसलिए उसके जल में  मिठास है।

 व्यक्ति को बड़े होने पर भी अहं को अपने पास नहीं फटकने  देना चाहिए अन्यथा उसका हाल भी सागर की तरह ही होता है। मेरे विचार में  तुम मेरी बातों का अर्थ अच्छी तरह समझ गए हो।' अनुज को अपनी गलती का अहसास  हो गया। उसने अपने भीतर से अपना अहं निकाल फेंका।
*संकलन: रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सबसे बड़ा दरिद्र**सिंहगढ़ राज्य की सीमा* के पास एक गांव सोनपुर में एक महात्मा अपने दो शिष्यों के साथ आ पहुंचे। वहां की शांति और हरियाली देख कुछ दिन वे वहीं ठहर गए।

 एक दिन महात्मा जी जब भिक्षा मांगने जा रहे थे, सड़क पर एक सिक्का दिखा,  जिसे उठाकर उन्होंने झोली में रख लिया। दोनों शिष्य इससे हैरान थे। वे मन  में सोच रहे थे कि काश सिक्का उन्हें मिलता, तो वे बाजार से मिठाई ले आते।  महात्मा जी भांप गए। बोले-यह साधारण सिक्का नहीं है, मैं इसे किसी सुपात्र  को दूंगा। पर कई दिन बीत जाने के बाद भी उन्होंने सिक्का किसी को नहीं  दिया।

 एक दिन महात्मा जी को खबर मिली कि सिंहगढ़ के महाराज अपनी  विशाल सेना के साथ उधर से गुजर रहे हैं। महात्मा जी ने शिष्यों से कहा,  'वत्स! सोनपुर छोड़ने की घड़ी आ गई।' शिष्यों के साथ महात्मा जी चल पड़े।  तभी राजा की सवारी आ गई। मंत्री ने राजा को बताया कि ये महात्मा जा रहे  हैं। बड़े ज्ञानी हैं। राजा ने हाथी से उतर कर महात्मा जी को प्रणाम किया  और कहा, 'कृपया मुझे आशीर्वाद दें।'


महात्मा जी ने झोले से  सिक्का निकाला और राजा की हथेली पर उसे रखते हुए कहा, 'हे सिंहगढ़ नरेश,  तुम्हारा राज्य धन-धान्य से संपन्न है। फिर भी तुम्हारे लालच का अंत नहीं  है। तुम और पाने की लालसा में युद्ध करने जा रहे हो। मेरे विचार में तुम  सबसे बड़े दरिद हो। इसलिए मैंने तुम्हें यह सिक्का दिया है।' राजा इस बात  का मतलब समझ गए। उन्होंने सेना को वापस चलने आदेश दिया।
*संकलन: लाजपत राय सभरवाल*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*दोषी की तलाश**फादर जोनाथन* अपनी  उदारता के लिए प्रसिद्ध थे। वह हर समय हर किसी की मदद के लिए तैयार रहते  थे। एक दिन उनके घर से उनका चांदी का कीमती फूलदान गायब हो गया। उनकी पत्नी  कैरोलिन ने सोचा कि अगर बाहर का कोई चोर होता तो वह जरूर ज्यादा चीजें ले  जाता। यह जरूर उनकी नौकरानी सामंथा का काम होगा।

 कैरोलिन ने अपने  मन की बात फादर को बताई पर उन्होंने इसे गंभीरता से नहीं लिया। उन्होंने  कैरोलिन से इसे भूल जाने को कहा पर वह इस मामले को भूलने के लिए तैयार नहीं  थीं। उन्होंने सामंथा से इस बारे में सख्ती से पूछताछ की पर उसने साफ कहा  कि उसने चोरी नहीं की है। इसके बाद भी कैरोलिन का मन शांत नहीं हुआ।  उन्होंने इस मामले तो धर्म न्यायालय में ले जाने का फैसला किया ताकि धर्म  गुरुओं के सामने सामंथा अपना गुनाह कबूल कर ले।

 कैरोलिन को तैयार  होते देख फादर ने भी अपना चोगा उठाया और चर्च जाने के लिए तैयार होने लगे।  उन्हें तैयार देख कैरोलिन ने कहा- आप रहने दीजिए। वहां सबसे निपटने के लिए  मैं ही काफी हूं। इस पर फादर बोले- माना कि तुम्हें हर चीज की जानकारी है  और तुम वहां ढंग से वाद-विवाद कर लोगी पर सामंथा तो अनपढ़ है और  अव्यावहारिक भी। वह ऐसे मामलों में कभी पड़ी नहीं। मैं उसका पक्ष रखूंगा।  अगर वह दोषी हुई तो उसे सजा मिलेगी और अगर अगर निर्दोष हुई तो मैं उसे  बचाने में कोई कोर-कसर बाकी नहीं रखूंगा।

सामंथा के प्रति अपने पति के इस विश्वास को देखकर कैरोलिन ने अपना इरादा बदल दिया।
*संकलन: मुकेश जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ज्ञान के रास्ते पर**गौतम बुद्ध के*  प्रवचन में एक व्यक्ति रोज आता था और बड़े ध्यान से उनकी बातें सुनता था।  बुद्ध अपने प्रवचन में लोभ, मोह, द्वेष और अहंकार छोड़ने की बात करते थे।  एक दिन वह व्यक्ति बुद्ध के पास आकर बोला- 'मैं लगभग एक महीने से आपके  प्रवचन सुन रहा हूं। पर क्षमा करें, मेरे ऊपर उनका कोई असर नहीं हो रहा है।  इसका कारण क्या है? क्या मुझमें कोई कमी है?'

 बुद्ध ने मुस्कराकर पूछा- 'यह बताओ, तुम कहां के रहने वाले हो?'

 उस व्यक्ति ने कहा- 'श्रावस्ती।'


बुद्ध ने पूछा- 'श्रावस्ती यहां से कितनी दूर है?', उसने दूरी बताई।

 बुद्ध ने पूछा- 'तुम वहां कैसे जाते हो?'

 व्यक्ति ने कहा- 'कभी घोड़े पर तो कभी बैलगाड़ी में बैठकर जाता हूं।'

 बुद्ध ने फिर प्रश्न किया- 'कितना समय लगता है?', उसने हिसाब लगाकर समय बताया।

 बुद्ध ने कहा- 'यह बताओ क्या तुम यहां बैठे-बैठे श्रावस्ती पहुंच सकते हो?'

 व्यक्ति ने आश्चर्य से कहा- 'यहां बैठे-बैठे भला वहां कैसे पहुंचा जा सकता  है। इसके लिए चलना तो पड़ेगा या किसी वाहन का सहारा लेना पड़ेगा।'

 बुद्ध मुस्कराकर बोले- 'तुमने बिल्कुल सही कहा। चलकर ही लक्ष्य तक पहुंचा  जा सकता है। इसी तरह अच्छी बातों का प्रभाव भी तभी पड़ता है जब उन्हें जीवन  में उतारा जाए। उसके अनुसार आचरण किया जाए। कोई भी ज्ञान तभी सार्थक है जब  उसे व्यावहारिक जीवन में उतारा जाए। मात्र प्रवचन सुनने या अध्ययन करने से  कुछ भी प्राप्त नहीं होता।'

 उस व्यक्ति ने कहा- 'अब मुझे अपनी भूल समझ में आ रही है। मैं आपके बताए मार्ग पर आज से ही चलूंगा।' बुद्ध ने उसे आशीर्वाद दिया।


*संकलन: त्रिलोक चंद जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मन का आराम**मतंग ऋषि*  पशु-पक्षियों के प्रति काफी स्नेह रखते थे। अक्सर वह अध्ययन और ईश्वरोपासना  के बाद पक्षियों के साथ खेलने लग जाते थे। गौरैया और कौवे उनके इशारे पर  जमीन पर उतर आते और उनके कंधों व हाथों पर बैठ जाते थे।

 एक दिन जब  वे पक्षियों के बीच चहक रहे थे तभी अनंग ऋषि वहां आए। वह मतंग ऋषि का बहुत  सम्मान करते थे। उन्हें पक्षियों के साथ खेलते देख वह बोले, 'महाराज, आप  इतने बड़े विद्वान होकर बच्चों की तरह चिड़ियों के साथ खेल रहे हैं। इससे  आपका मूल्यवान समय नष्ट नहीं होता?'

 अनंग ऋषि के इस प्रश्न को  सुनकर मतंग ऋषि मुस्करा दिए और उन्होंने अपने एक शिष्य को धनुष लेकर आने के  लिए कहा। शिष्य कुछ ही देर में धनुष लेकर आ गया। मतंग ऋषि ने धनुष लिया और  उसकी डोरी ढीली करके रख दी।

अनंग ऋषि हैरानी से मतंग ऋषि को देखकर बोले, 'आपने धनुष की डोरी ढीली करके क्यों रखी? आप इसके माध्यम से क्या कहना चाहते हैं?'

 मतंग ऋषि बोले, 'मैंने तुम्हारे प्रश्न का जवाब दिया है। अब मैं इसे  विस्तार से बताता हूं। हमारा मन धनुष की तरह है। अगर धनुष पर डोरी हमेशा  चढ़ी रहे तो उसकी मजबूती कुछ ही समय में चली जाती है और वह जल्दी टूट जाता  है, किंतु अगर काम पड़ने पर ही इस पर डोरी चढ़ाई जाए तो वह न सिर्फ अधिक  समय तक टिकता है, बल्कि उससे काम भी अच्छे तरीके से होता है। इसी प्रकार  काम करने पर ही मन को एकाग्र करना चाहिए। काम के बाद यदि उसे आराम मिलता  रहे तो मन और अधिक मजबूत होगा। उसे स्फूर्ति मिलेगी। इससे वह लंबे समय तक  स्वस्थ रहता है।'

 मतंग ऋषि का जवाब सुनकर अनंग ऋषि हाथ जोड़कर  बोले, 'मैं आपकी बात समझ गया। अब पता चला कि आप क्यों लगातार हर क्षेत्र  में सफलता प्राप्त कर रहे हैं।' यह कहकर वह वहां से चले गए।

*संकलन: रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*उपहार या रिश्वत**संत जुनैद*  का एक विचित्र शौक था। वह जिंदगी के अलग-अलग अनुभव हासिल करने के लिए भेष  बदलकर घूमा करते थे। एक बार वह भिखारी बनकर एक नाई की दुकान पर पहुंच गए।  वह नाई उस समय एक रईस ग्राहक की दाढ़ी बना रहा था।

 उसने जब एक  भिखारी को दुकान पर आते देखा तो तुरंत उस रईस की दाढ़ी बनाना छोड़ जुनैद की  दाढ़ी बनाने का निर्णय किया। उसने जुनैद से पैसे तो नहीं ही लिए बल्कि  उन्हें अपनी क्षमता के मुताबिक भिक्षा भी दी। जुनैद नाई के व्यवहार से बहुत  प्रभावित हुए और उन्होंने निश्चय किया कि वे उस दिन जो कुछ भी भीख के रूप  में हासिल करेंगे उसे उस नाई को दे देंगे।

 यह एक संयोग ही था कि  उस दिन एक अमीर तीर्थयात्री ने जुनैद को सोने के सिक्कों से भरी एक थैली  दी। जुनैद खुशी-खुशी थैली लेकर नाई की दुकान पर पहुंचे और उसे वह देने लगे।  एक भिखारी के हाथ में सोने से भरी थैली देखकर नाई को आश्चर्य हुआ। वह यह  भी नहीं समझ पा रहा था कि एक भिखारी उसे यह क्यों देना चाहता है।

 जब उसे पता चला कि जुनैद उसे वह थैली क्यों दे रहे हैं तो वह नाराज होकर  बोला, 'आखिर तुम किस तरह के फकीर हो? सारा कुछ तुम्हारा फकीरों जैसा है, पर  मन से तुम व्यापारी हो। तुम मुझे मेरे प्रेम के बदले में यह पुरस्कार दे  रहे हो। प्रेम के बदले तो प्रेम दिया जाता है कोई वस्तु नहीं। ऐसी वस्तु  उपहार नहीं रिश्वत है।' जुनैद भौंचक रह गए। उस नाई ने उन्हें एक बड़ी नसीहत  दी थी।

*संकलन: निर्मल जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*हम चिल्लाते क्यों हैं गुस्से में?**एक बार एक*  संत अपने शिष्यों के साथ बैठे थे। अचानक उन्होंने सभी शिष्यों से एक सवाल  पूछा। बताओ जब दो लोग एक दूसरे पर गुस्सा करते हैं तो जोर-जोर से चिल्लाते  क्यों हैं?

 शिष्यों ने कुछ देर सोचा और एक ने उत्तर दिया : हम अपनी शांति खो चुके होते हैं इसलिए चिल्लाने लगते हैं।
 संत ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा : दोनों लोग एक दूसरे के काफी करीब होते हैं तो  फिर धीरे-धीरे भी तो बात कर सकते हैं। आखिर वह चिल्लाते क्यों हैं?

 कुछ और शिष्यों ने भी जवाब दिया लेकिन संत संतुष्ट नहीं हुए और उन्होंने खुद उत्तर देना शुरू किया।

  वह बोले : जब दो लोग एक दूसरे से नाराज होते हैं तो उनके दिलों में  दूरियां बहुत बढ़ जाती हैं। जब दूरियां बढ़ जाएं तो आवाज को पहुंचाने के  लिए उसका तेज होना जरूरी है। दूरियां जितनी ज्यादा होंगी उतनी तेज चिल्लाना  पड़ेगा। दिलों की यह दूरियां ही दो गुस्साए लोगों को चिल्लाने पर मजबूर कर  देती हैं। वह आगे बोले, जब दो लोगों में प्रेम होता है तो वह एक दूसरे से  बड़े आराम से और धीरे-धीरे बात करते हैं। प्रेम दिलों को करीब लाता है और  करीब तक आवाज पहुंचाने के लिए चिल्लाने की जरूरत नहीं। जब दो लोगों में  प्रेम और भी प्रगाढ़ हो जाता है तो वह खुसफुसा कर भी एक दूसरे तक अपनी बात  पहुंचा लेते हैं। इसके बाद प्रेम की एक अवस्था यह भी आती है कि खुसफुसाने  की जरूरत भी नहीं पड़ती। एक दूसरे की आंख में देख कर ही समझ आ जाता है कि  क्या कहा जा रहा है।

 शिष्यों की तरफ देखते हुए संत बोले : अब जब  भी कभी बहस करें तो दिलों की दूरियों को न बढ़ने दें। शांत चित्त और धीमी  आवाज में बात करें। ध्यान रखें कि कहीं दूरियां इतनी न बढ़े जाएं कि वापस  आना ही मुमकिन न हो।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आंधी में अतिथि*सूफी संत बायजीद अपनी  कुटिया में ध्यान में लीन थे। इस दौरान कोई उनसे मिलने नहीं आता था। मगर इस  बात से अनजान एक अतिथि उनसे ध्यान का तरीका सीखने उनके पास आया और उन्हें  पुकारने लगा। उसने बताया कि वह जानना चाहता है कि कैसे ध्यानमग्न हुआ जाए।  कोई प्रतिक्रिया न मिलने पर वह जोरों से दरवाजा पीटने लगा। उसे लगा शायद  अंदर संत न हों। तो उसने जोर से चिल्लाकर पूछा- अंदर कौन है? मगर कोई फायदा  नहीं हुआ।

 दरवाजा नहीं ही खुला। वह वहीं बैठ गया और प्रतीक्षा  करने लगा। शाम के वक्त जब बायजीद बाहर निकले तो वह उलाहना देते हुए बोला-  मैंने आपको बहुत पुकारा। कई बार आवाजें लगाईं पर आपने तो कोई जवाब ही नहीं  दिया। इस पर बायजीद मुस्कराते हुए बोले- मैं तो कुटिया के भीतर ही था। पर  तुम्हारे प्रश्न 'कौन है' का जवाब खोजने के लिए मुझे अपने भीतर जाना पड़ा।  सो उसी में देर हो गई। अतिथि ने कुछ नहीं कहा। तब तक वहां कई लोग जमा हो  गए। बायजीद का प्रवचन शुरू हो गया। लेकिन थोड़ी ही देर के बाद जबर्दस्त  आंधी-तूफान आया। अफरातफरी मच गई।

 सब अपनी जान बचाने इधर-उधर  दौड़े। वह अतिथि भी भागा। पर बायजीद को वहीं बैठे देख वापस लौट आया। वह संत  के चरण पकड़ कर बोला- इस तूफान में सब भागे पर आप नहीं। ऐसा क्यों? संत ने  कहा- जब सब बाहर की ओर भागे मैं भीतर चला गया, अपने ही ध्यान में। वहां  कोई तूफान नहीं था। वहां परम शांति थी। अतिथि ने कहा- मुझे मिल गया ध्यान  का तरीका।


 *संकलन: मुकेश जैन*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ईश्वर का दोस्त*  एक संत ने एक रात स्वप्न देखा कि उनके पास एक देवदूत आया है। देवदूत के  हाथ में एक सूची थी। उसने कहा, 'यह उन लोगों की सूची है, जो प्रभु से प्रेम  करते हैं।' संत ने कहा, 'मैं भी प्रभु से प्रेम करता हूं। मेरा नाम तो  इसमें अवश्य होगा।' देवदूत बोला, 'नहीं, इसमें आप का नाम नहीं है।' संत  उदास हो गए। फिर उन्होंने पूछा, 'इसमें मेरा नाम क्यों नहीं है? मैं ईश्वर  से ही प्रेम नहीं करता बल्कि गरीबों से भी प्रेम करता हूं। मैं अपना अधिकतर  समय निर्धनों की सेवा में लगाता हूं।

 उसके बाद जो समय बचता है  उसमें प्रभु का स्मरण करता हूं।' तभी संत की आंख खुल गई। दिन में वह स्वप्न  को याद कर उदास थे। एक शिष्य ने उदासी का कारण पूछा तो संत ने स्वप्न की  बात बताई और कहा, 'लगता है सेवा करने में कहीं कोई कमी रह गई है।' दूसरे  दिन संत ने फिर वही स्वप्न देखा। वही देवदूत फिर उनके सामने खड़ा था। इस  बार भी उसके हाथ में कागज था। संत ने बेरुखी से कहा, 'अब क्यों आए हो मेरे  पास? मुझे प्रभु से कुछ नहीं चाहिए।'

 देवदूत ने कहा, 'आपको प्रभु  से कुछ नहीं चाहिए, लेकिन प्रभु का तो आप पर भरोसा है। इस बार मेरे हाथ में  दूसरी सूची है।' संत ने कहा, 'तुम उनके पास जाओ जिनके नाम इस सूची में  हैं। मेरे पास क्यों आए हो?' देवदूत बोला, 'इस सूची में आप का नाम सबसे ऊपर  है।' यह सुन कर संत को आश्चर्य हुआ। बोले, 'क्या यह भी ईश्वर से प्रेम  करने वालों की सूची है।' देवदूत ने कहा, 'नहीं, यह वह सूची है जिन्हें  प्रभु प्रेम करते हैं। ईश्वर से प्रेम करने वाले तो बहुत हैं, लेकिन प्रभु  उसको प्रेम करते हैं जो गरीबों से प्रेम करते हैं। प्रभु उसको प्रेम नहीं  करते जो दिन रात कुछ पाने के लिए प्रभु का गुणगान करते रहते हंै।'


*संकलन: राजेश वाधवा*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*एक हाथ से ताली**संन्यास लेने के बाद* गौतम  बुद्ध ने अनेक क्षेत्रों की यात्रा की। एक बार वह एक गांव में गए। वहां एक  स्त्री उनके पास आई और बोली- आप तो कोई राजकुमार लगते हैं। क्या मैं जान  सकती हूं कि इस युवावस्था में गेरुआ वस्त्र पहनने का क्या कारण है? बुद्ध  ने विनम्रतापूर्वक उत्तर दिया कि तीन प्रश्नों के हल ढूंढने के लिए  उन्होंने संन्यास लिया।

 यह शरीर जो युवा व आकर्षक है, पर जल्दी ही  यह वृद्ध होगा, फिर बीमार व अंत में मृत्यु के मुंह में चला जाएगा। मुझे  वृद्धावस्था, बीमारी व मृत्यु के कारण का ज्ञान प्राप्त करना है। उनसे  प्रभावित होकर उस स्त्री ने उन्हें भोजन के लिए आमंत्रित किया। शीघ्र ही यह  बात पूरे गांव में फैल गई। गांववासी बुद्ध के पास आए व आग्रह किया कि वे  इस स्त्री के घर भोजन करने न जाएं क्योंकि वह चरित्रहीन है।

 बुद्ध  ने गांव के मुखिया से पूछा- क्या आप भी मानते हैं कि वह स्त्री चरित्रहीन  है? मुखिया ने कहा कि मैं शपथ लेकर कहता हूं कि वह बुरे चरित्र वाली है। आप  उसके घर न जाएं। बुद्ध ने मुखिया का दायां हाथ पकड़ा और उसे ताली बजाने को  कहा। मुखिया ने कहा- मैं एक हाथ से ताली नहीं बजा सकता क्योंकि मेरा दूसरा  हाथ आपने पकड़ा हुआ है। बुद्ध बोले- इसी प्रकार यह स्वयं चरित्रहीन कैसे  हो सकती है जब तक इस गांव के पुरुष चरित्रहीन न हों। अगर गांव के सभी पुरुष  अच्छे होते तो यह औरत ऐसी न होती इसलिए इसके चरित्र के लिए यहां के पुरुष  जिम्मेदार हैं। यह सुनकर सभी लज्जित हो गए।

*संकलन: सुभाष चंद्र शर्मा*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*इंजिनियर की सूझबूझ**फिलीपींस*  में एक इंजिनियर एक बांध के निर्माण में पूरी लगन और ईमानदारी से जुटा हुआ  था। वहां मौजूद अन्य कर्मचारी भी इस बात को महसूस कर रहे थे। वे अक्सर उसके  काम करने के तरीके के बारे में बातें करते रहते थे। एक दिन यह खबर  फिलीपींस के तत्कालीन राष्ट्रपति रेमन मैग्सेसे तक पहुंची कि उपयुक्त  सामग्री विदेश से सही समय पर नहीं पहुंच पाई लेकिन इसके बावजूद एक इंजिनियर  पूरे समर्पण के साथ बांध को निश्चित अवधि में पूरा करने में लगा हुआ है।

 वह दिन-रात वहां रहकर स्वयं बांध के निर्माण कार्य में लगा हुआ है। यह  सुनकर एक दिन राष्ट्रपति बांध देखने निर्माण-स्थल पर जा पहुंचे। वहां  उन्होंने देखा कि सचमुच निर्माण कार्य अत्यंत तेजी व सक्षमता से हो रहा है  और मुख्य इंजिनियर खुद सामान्य मजदूर की भांति काम में सक्रिय है।

 विदेश से समय पर पंप न पहुंच सकने के कारण पुराने अमेरिकी डीजल ट्रकों का  प्रयोग करते देखकर राष्ट्रपति अत्यंत प्रसन्न हुए। उन्होंने इंजिनियर को  बुलाया और बोले, 'पंपों की जगह आप डीजल ट्रकों का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं...।  कहीं इससे कुछ हुआ तो आप जवाबदेही लेंगे?'

 इंजिनियर ने बिना किसी संकोच के कहा, 'जी महोदय।' इंजिनियर का मनोबल और  उत्साह देखकर राष्ट्रपति गदगद हो गए और बोले, 'अपना दाहिना हाथ ऊपर उठाओ।'  इंजिनियर यह सुनकर हैरत में पड़ गया। उसने डरते-डरते अपना हाथ ऊपर उठा  दिया।

 राष्ट्रपति मधुर मुस्कान के साथ उसे शाबाशी देते हुए बोले,  'काम के प्रति आपकी लगन, सूझबूझ और वफादारी से प्रभावित होकर मैं आपको  निर्माण विभाग के उपसचिव पद की शपथ अभी और यहीं दिलवाता हूं।' इंजिनियर की  खुशी का ठिकाना न रहा।

 वहां उपस्थित दूसरे कर्मचारियों ने ताली  बजाकर राष्ट्रपति के फैसले का समर्थन किया। सबने स्वीकार किया कि उस  इंजिनियर को बिल्कुल सही पुरस्कार दिया गया है। निर्माण विभाग के उपसचिव के  रूप में उस इंजिनियर ने प्रशंसनीय कार्य किए।

*संकलन: रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रतिभा की पहचान* *यूनान के किसी* गांव  का एक लड़का लकड़ियां काटकर गुजारा करता था। वह दिन भर जंगल में लकड़ियां  काटता और शाम को पास के शहर के बाजार में उन्हें बेच देता था। एक दिन एक  विद्वान व्यक्ति बाजार से जा रहा था। उसकी नजर बालक के गट्ठर पर पड़ी जो  बेहद कलात्मक ढंग से बंधा था। उसने उस लड़के से पूछा- क्या यह गट्ठर तुमने  खुद बांधा है? लड़के ने जवाब दिया- जी हां, मैं दिन भर लकड़ी काटता हूं,  स्वयं गट्ठर बांधता हूं और रोज शाम को बाजार में बेच देता हूं। उस व्यक्ति  ने कहा- क्या तुम इसे खोलकर इसी प्रकार दोबारा बांध सकते हो? लड़के ने  गट्ठर खोला तथा बड़े ही सुंदर तरीके से उसे फिर बांध दिया। यह कार्य वह  बड़े ध्यान, लगन और फुर्ती के साथ कर रहा था।

 लड़के की एकाग्रता,  लगन तथा कलात्मक रीति से काम करने के तरीके ने उस व्यक्ति को काफी प्रभावित  किया। उसे बच्चे में काफी संभावना नजर आई। उसने पूछा- क्या तुम मेरे साथ  चलोगे? मैं तुम्हें अपने साथ रखूंगा, शिक्षा दिलाऊंगा। तुम्हारा सारा खर्चा  मैं उठाऊंगा। बालक ने सोच-विचार कर अपनी स्वीकृति दे दी और उसके साथ चला  गया। उस व्यक्ति ने बालक के रहने और उसकी शिक्षा का प्रबंध किया। वह स्वयं  भी उसे पढ़ाता था और नई-नई बातें सिखाता था। थोड़े ही समय में उस बालक ने  उच्च शिक्षा हासिल की और काफी कुछ ज्ञान अर्जित कर लिया। बड़ा होने पर यह  बालक यूनान के महान दार्शनिक पाइथागोरस के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुआ। और जिस  व्यक्ति ने उसे अपने यहां रखा था वह था यूनान का विख्यात तत्व ज्ञानी  डेमोक्रीट्स।

*संकलन: राजेश वधवा*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पहली पत्नी देगी साथ**वह अपनी चौथी पत्नी*  से बहुत प्रेम करता है और उसका सबसे ज्यादा ख्याल रखता है। वह अपनी तीसरी  पत्नी से भी प्रेम करता है और हमेशा अपने दोस्तों को उससे ही मिलवाता है,  हालांकि उसे इस बात का भी हमेशा डर लगा रहता है कि कहीं उसकी तीसरी बीवी  किसी और के साथ न चली जाए। वह अपनी दूसरी पत्नी से भी प्रेम करता है। उसे  जब भी कोई परेशानी होती है तो वह उसी के पास जाता है और उसकी पत्नी हर बार  उसकी परेशानियों को हल करने में मदद करती है।

 लेकिन अपनी पहली  पत्नी से वह प्रेम नहीं करता, जबकि उसकी पहली पत्नी उससे बहुत प्रेम करती  है और उसके प्रति वफादार है। वह उसका पूरा ख्याल रखती है। एक दिन वह आदमी  बहुत बीमार पड़ गया, उसे लगने लगा कि वह जल्द ही मरने वाला है। उसने सोचा -  मेरे पास चार बीवियां हैं। मेरी मृत्यु के बाद उनमें से एक में अपने साथ  ले जाऊंगा जिससे कि मैं अपने आप को अकेला महसूस न करूं।

 उसने अपनी  चौथी पत्नी से पूछा कि क्या वह उसके साथ मर सकती है। 'कतई नहीं' पत्नी ने  जवाब दिया और ऐसा कहकर वहां से चली गई। उसने अपनी तीसरी पत्नी से वही सवाल  पूछ। तीसरी पत्नी ने कहा- 'यहां का जीवन बहुत बढ़िया है। तुम्हारे मरने के  बाद मैं दूसरी शादी कर लूंगी।' इसके बाद उसने अपनी दूसरी पत्नी से पूछा।  उसने भी साफ-साफ कह दिया कि 'मुझे माफ करना। इस बार मैं तुम्हारी कोई मदद  नहीं कर सकती। मैं सिर्फ अंत्येष्टि तक तुम्हारा साथ दे सकती हूं।'
 यह सब सुनने के बाद उसका मन भारी हो गया और उसका शरीर ठंडा पड़ गया। तभी  एक आवाज आई- 'मैं चलूंगी तुम्हारे साथ। मैं चलूंगी तुम्हारे पीछे-पीछे। तुम  चाहे कहीं भी जाओ।'

 उस आदमी ने सिर उठाकर देखा तो उसकी पहली  पत्नी वहां खड़ी थी। वह बहुत ही कमजोर थी। ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे कुपोषण का  शिकार हो। उसे देखकर वह आदमी बहुत दुखी होकर बोला- 'मुझे तुम्हारा ज्यादा  ख्याल रखना चाहिए था।'

 दरअसल, हम सभी के जीवन में चार पत्नियां  होती हैं। चौथी पत्नी हमारा शरीर है। हमने अपने शरीर को सुंदर बनाने के लिए  उस पर कितना भी खर्च किया हो, मृत्यु के बाद वह हमारा साथ नहीं देता।

 तीसरी पत्नी हमारा अधिकार, रुतबा और धन है। मृत्यु के बाद ये किसी और के पास चले जाते हैं।

 दूसरी पत्नी हमारे दोस्त और परिजन हैं जो हमारा अंत समय तक साथ देते हैं, लेकिन मौत के बाद हमारे साथ नहीं जाते।

 पहली पत्नी हमारी आत्मा है जिसकी हम हमेशा उपेक्षा करते रहते हैं। यही एक ऐसी चीज है जो हमारा हर समय साथ देती है।

*प्रस्तुति : अर्पित त्रिपाठी*

----------


## ashwanimale

पूरा का पूरा सूत्र शानदार है, सभी पोस्ट जबर्दस्त हैं, सभी पोस्त्कर्ताओं को थैंक्स

----------


## Kamal Ji

> पूरा का पूरा सूत्र शानदार है, सभी पोस्ट जबर्दस्त हैं, सभी पोस्त्कर्ताओं को थैंक्स


थैंक्स के लिए थैंक्स सर....
पर कृपया आप एक बात यह समझायेंगे आपने थैंक्स किस प्रयोजन हेतु कहा है?
क्या नियामक होने के कारण ?
क्या सूत्रधार होने के कारण?
किम प्रयोजनार्थ देव... कृपया स्पष्ट करें.
..................................................  ............

----------


## ashwanimale

> कृपया स्पष्ट करें.


मित्र, आज के आपाधापी के युग में क्रियेटिव व् पोजिटिव पोस्ट करना छोटी बात नहीं, मेरा बस चले और शोभा दे तो प्रत्येक क्रियेटिव पोस्ट पर थैंक्स दूं मैं,

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र, आज के आपाधापी के युग में क्रियेटिव व् पोजिटिव पोस्ट करना छोटी बात नहीं, मेरा बस चले और शोभा दे तो प्रत्येक क्रियेटिव पोस्ट पर थैंक्स दूं मैं,


माले सर ने बात घुमा दी, यूँ कहें की मेरी तरफ गुगली फेंक दी.
जो मैं पूछना चाह रहा था वह न बता कर राजनितिक जवाब  दिया.

----------


## Kamal Ji

माले सर ने मुझे कहानी लिखने के लिए कहा है.
 उनकी आज्ञानुसार.....
वैसे मैंने अब इस सूत्र में कहानी पोस्ट करना इस लिए रोक दिया हुआ है....
सूत्रधार जी भी अपने इस सूत्र पर नही पधारते.

बाकी सदस्यों से क्या विनय करें इस सूत्र पर आने के लिए.





> कमल जी मेरे विचार में कहानी के सूत्र में  मार्गदर्शक कहानी पोस्ट करने के बाद उसका लिंक आपकी इसी पोस्ट में दिया  जाता तो ज्यादा अच्छा रहता, शुक्रिया



अब माले सर  के कहे अनुसार.....................


एक बार ब्रह्मा जी के पास देवता , राक्षस और मानव अपने कल्याण के लिए उपाय पूओछ्ने के लिए गये.
ब्रह्मा जी ने उन्हें 'द' अक्षर दिया कहा की इस अक्षर को विचारो.....
तीनो देवता,राक्षस और मानव असमंजस में पढ़ गये .
उन्होंने ब्रह्मा जी से इस का अर्थ पूछा क्या भेद है आपके इस 'द' अक्षर में.
उन्होंने कहा....
दंभ = दया = दान..... आप इसका समुचित उपयोग करो आपका कल्याण होगा.

देवता,राक्षस और मानव.
दंभ = दया = दान.
देवतों को कहा आप अपने दम्भ पर अंकुश लगायें..
और दानवों को कहा आप सब पर दया किया करें.
और मानवों के कल्याण के लिए कहा आप कुछ न कुछ दान अवश्य  किया करें तो 
आप तीनो का कल्याण अवश्यम्भावी है.

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले सर की आज्ञानुसार.....
> .
> .
> .
> बाकी सदस्यों से क्या विनय करें इस सूत्र पर आने के लिए.
> .
> .
> .
> अब माले सर  के कहे अनुसार.........


कमल जी मैंने आपको आज्ञा दी ऐसा कह कर मुझे पाप का भागीदार न बनायें प्लीज़ 
मैं स्वप्न में भी आज्ञा जैसी विचारधारा का समर्थन *न* करने वाला व्यक्ति हूँ 
* अपनी संस्कृति के बारे में जितना भी जानो कम है, आपने यह स्टोरी पोस्ट करके बहुत पुण्य का कार्य किया है, आपको बहुत सा साधुवाद|

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी मैंने आपको आज्ञा दी ऐसा कह कर मुझे पाप का भागीदार न बनायें प्लीज़ 
> मैं स्वप्न में भी आज्ञा जैसी विचारधारा का समर्थन *न* करने वाला व्यक्ति हूँ 
> * अपनी संस्कृति के बारे में जितना भी जानो कम है, आपने यह स्टोरी पोस्ट करके बहुत पुण्य का कार्य किया है, आपको बहुत सा साधुवाद|


आपका कहा भी मेरे लिए आज्ञा ही तो है.
और आप इसमें पाप के भागीदार नही बन सकते.

----------


## Sameerchand

> माले सर ने मुझे कहानी लिखने के लिए कहा है.
>  उनकी आज्ञानुसार.....
> वैसे मैंने अब इस सूत्र में कहानी पोस्ट करना इस लिए रोक दिया हुआ है....
> सूत्रधार जी भी अपने इस सूत्र पर नही पधारते.
> 
> बाकी सदस्यों से क्या विनय करें इस सूत्र पर आने के लिए.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


कमल जी...नमस्कार..
क्या कहे..अब तो इस मंच पर आने की इक्षा नहीं होती..
सूत्र पर कहा से आ पाउँगा..
आप सब का दिल तोड़ने के लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी हु...
अब तो आप ही सूत्रधार हैं इस सूत्र के....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी...नमस्कार..
> क्या कहे..अब तो इस मंच पर आने की इक्षा नहीं होती..
> सूत्र पर कहा से आ पाउँगा..
> आप सब का दिल तोड़ने के लिए क्षमा प्रार्थी हु...
> अब तो आप ही सूत्रधार हैं इस सूत्र के....


 मंच पर आने की इक्षा नहीं होती<-------------सत्य वचन.


अब तो आप ही सूत्रधार हैं इस सूत्र के.. नाम में क्या रखा है समीर जी मैं हूँ सूत्रधार अथवा आप....... 
सब का सूत्रधार तो एक ही है. जिसके हाथ में सबके सूत्र हैं और सबको ही उसने सूत दिया हुआ है.

----------


## Sameerchand

> मंच पर आने की इक्षा नहीं होती<-------------सत्य वचन.
> 
> 
> अब तो आप ही सूत्रधार हैं इस सूत्र के.. नाम में क्या रखा है समीर जी मैं हूँ सूत्रधार अथवा आप....... 
> सब का सूत्रधार तो एक ही है. जिसके हाथ में सबके सूत्र हैं और सबको ही उसने सूत दिया हुआ है.


जी बिलकुल सही कहा आपने; सूत्रधार तो एक ही है. जिसके हाथ में सबके सूत्र हैं और सबको ही उसने सूत दिया हुआ है.

----------


## virat143

क्या  हुआ समीर जी इच्छा क्यों नहीं होती

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

संन्यास लेने के बाद गौतम बुद्ध ने अनेक क्षेत्रों की यात्रा की।
एक बार वह एक गांव में गए। वहां एक
स्त्री उनके
पास आई और बोली- आप तो कोई राजकुमार
लगते हैं। क्या मैं जान सकती हूं
कि इस युवावस्था में गेरुआ वस्त्र पहनने
का क्या कारण है?
बुद्ध ने विनम्रतापूर्वक उत्तर
दिया कि तीन
प्रश्नों के
हल ढूंढने
के लिए उन्होंने संन्यास लिया। यह शरीर
जो युवा व आकर्षक है,
पर जल्दी ही यह वृद्ध होगा, फिर बीमार
व अंत
में मृत्यु के मुंह में चला जाएगा। मुझे
वृद्धावस्था,
बीमारी व मृत्यु के कारण
का ज्ञान प्राप्त करना है। उनसे प्रभावित होकर उस स्त्री ने उन्हें
भोजन
के लिए
आमंत्रित किया।
शीघ्र ही यह बात पूरे गांव में फैल गई।
गांववासी बुद्ध के
पास आए व आग्रह किया कि वे इस स्त्री के
घर
भोजन करने न जाएं क्योंकि वह चरित्रहीन
है।
बुद्ध ने गांव के मुखिया से पूछा- क्या आप
भी मानते हैं कि वह स्त्री चरित्रहीन है?
मुखिया ने कहा कि मैं शपथ लेकर कहता हूं
कि वह बुरे चरित्र वाली है। आप उसके घर न
जाएं।
बुद्ध ने मुखिया का दायां हाथ पकड़ा और ताली बजाने को कहा।
मुखिया ने कहा- मैं एक हाथ से
ताली नहीं बजा सकता क्योंकि मेरा दूसरा
आपने पकड़ा हुआ
है।
बुद्ध बोले- इसी प्रकार यह स्वयं
चरित्रहीन
कैसे
हो सकती है
जब तक इस गांव के पुरुष चरित्रहीन न हों।
अगर
गांव के सभी पुरुष अच्छे होते तो यह औरत
ऐसी न होती
इसलिए इसके
चरित्र के लिए यहां के पुरुष जिम्मेदार हैं।
यह
सुनकर
सभी लज्जित हो गए। —

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

पुरानी बात हैं। किसी बालक के माँ-बाप ने
उसका नाम पापक (पापी) रख दिया।
बालक
बड़ा हुआ तो उसे यह नाम बहुत बुरा लगने
लगा। उसने अपने आचार्य से प्रार्थना की,
"भन्ते, मेरा नाम बदल दें। यह नाम
बड़ा अप्रिय
है, क्योंकि अशुभ और अमांगलिक है।" आचार्य
ने उसे समझाया कि नाम तो केवल
प्रज्ञप्ति के लिए, व्यवहार-जगत में
पुकारने
के लिए होता है। नाम बदलने से कोई मतलब
सिद्ध नहीं होगा। कोई पापक नाम रखकर
भी सत्कर्मों से धार्मिक बन सकता है और
धार्मिक नाम रहे तो भी दुष्कर्मों से कोई
पानी बन सकता है। मुख्य बात तो कर्म
की है। नाम बदलने से क्या होगा?
पर वह नहीं माना। आग्रह करता ही रहा।
आग्रह करता ही रहा। तब आचार्य ने कहा,
"अर्थ-सिद्ध तो कर्म के सुधारने से होगा,
परन्तु यदि तू नाम भी सुधारना चाहता है
तो जा, गांव भर के लोगों को देख और
जिसका नाम तुझे मांगलिक लगे, वह मुझे
बता।
तेरा नाम वैसा ही बदल दिया जायगा।"
पापक सुन्दर नामवालों की खोज में निकल
पड़ा। घर से बाहर निकलते ही उसे शव-
यात्रा के दर्शन हुए। पूछा, "कौन मर
गया?"
लोगों ने बताया "जीवक।" पापक सोचने
लगा-नाम जीवक, पर मृत्यु का शिकार
हो गया!
आगे बढ़ा तो देखा, किसी दीन-हीन गरीब
दुखियारी स्त्री को मारपीट कर घर से,
निकाला जा रहा है। पूछा, "कौन है यह?"
उत्तर मिला, "धनपाली।" पापक सोचने
लगा नाम धनपाली और पैसे-पैसे
को मोहताज!
और आगे बढ़ा तो एक आदमी को लोगों से
रास्ता पूछते पाया। नाम
पूछा तो पता चला-
पंथक। पापक फिर सोच में पड़ गया-अरे,
पंथक
भी पंथ पूछते हैं? पंथ भूलते हैं?
पापक वापस लौट आया। अब नाम के
प्रति उसका आकर्षक याविर्कषण दूर
हो चुका था। बात समझ में आ गई थी।
क्या पड़ा है नाम में?
जीवक भी मरते हैं, अ-जीवक भी,
धनपाली भी दरिद्र होती है,
अधनपाली भी,
पंथक राह भूलते हैं, अंपथक भी, जन्म
का अंधा नाम नयनसुख, जन्म का दुखिया,
नाम सदासुख! सचमुच नाम
की थोथी महत्ता निरर्थक ही है। रहे
नाम
पापक, मेरा क्या बिगड़ता है? मैं अपनल
कर्म
सुधारुंगा। कर्म ही प्रमुख है, कर्म
ही प्रधान
है।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

एकबार पढ लेना जरुर, बाद मेँ
भगवान से मत
बोलना की हमे बताया नही किसीने
.
परमात्मा ने हमेँ 84 लाख
योनियोँ मेँ
सर्वश्रेष्ठ मानव तन का उपहार
दिया।
फिर उन्होँने हमेँ दिया पवित्र
ग्रंथ जिससे
हम ये जान पाए कि अन्य
सारी योनियोँ मेँ
हम सिर्फ कर्म करते हैँ और परिणाम
भोगते
हैँ परंतु केवल मानव तन ही ऐसा है
जिसमेँ
हम भोग के साथ योग भी कर सकते हैँ
अर्थात परमात्मा से जुड़ कर अपने
कर्मोँ को काट भी सकते हैँ।
इसलिए परमात्मा ने मानवीय चोले
को धारण किया और सद्गुरु के रुप
मेँ इस
धरा पर अवतार लिया केवल
अपनी करुणा,
अपना प्रेम हम पर बरसाने के लिए।
और
साथ मेँ लाए ब्रह्मज्ञान
की अनुपम सौगात
जिससे हम अपने कर्मोँ को भस्म कर
सकेँ।
.
श्रीकृष्ण ने भी कहा-
"ज्ञानाग्नि सर्वकर्माणि भस्मसा"
.
पर अफसोस ...कि हम इतिहास के संत
गुरु
नानक, कबीरदास, रविदास,रामकृष्ण
परमहंस,
नामदेव इत्यादि की महिमा तो गाते
हैँ
किंतु वर्तमान के पूर्ण संत
की खोज
नहीँ करना चाहते हैँ।
जबकि हमेँ यह पता है
कि हमारी धरती कभी भी पूर्ण संत
से
खाली नहीँ रहती है। कमी हममेँ है
कि हम
इस ओर कभी प्रयास ही नहीँ करते
हैँ।
हमारी धारणा क्या होती है-'सभी बाबा एक
से होते हैँ।' ऐसा सोचकर हम अनमोल
मानव
तन को कौड़ी के भाव कर रहे हैँ।
सौभाग्य से यदि हमेँ ऐसे पूर्ण
संत मिलते
भी हैँ तो हम उनके पास
अपनी सांसारिक
मांगोँ को ही रखते हैँ ।
ऐसा करना किसी राजा से मात्र 2
रोटी पाने जैसा है। क्योँकि ये
चीजेँ तो हम
अन्य पुरुषार्थोँ से भी पा सकते
हैँ।
.
इसलिए
सद्गुरु के चरणोँ मेँ जाकर, विनय
भाव से,
उनकी संपदा का सबसे अमूल्य रत्न-
ब्रह्मज्ञान
माँगना ही विवेकसम्मत है।
जैसा कि अर्जुन ने किया
उसने सोचा-
'यूँ
तो कृष्ण हमेँ संसार
की सभी वस्तुएँ दे सकते
हैँ। फिर भी वे युद्धक्षेत्र मेँ
किसी अस्त्र-
शस्त्र की शिक्षा न देकर,
तत्वदर्शन
की बात कर रहे हैँ। इसलिए मैँ
अवश्य ही इसे
प्राप्तकर युद्ध मेँ उतरुँ।'
और उसने कहा-'आप
मुझे अपना वही अविनाशी रुप
दिखाइए,
जिसकी आप चर्चा कर रहे हैँ।'

----------


## Random user

> एकबार पढ लेना जरुर, बाद मेँ
> भगवान से मत
> बोलना की हमे बताया नही किसीने
> .
> परमात्मा ने हमेँ 84 लाख
> योनियोँ मेँ
> सर्वश्रेष्ठ मानव तन का उपहार
> दिया।
> फिर उन्होँने हमेँ दिया पवित्र
> ...


छोटी मगर शानदार कहानी।

----------


## ramsingh111

खुद को छोड़ो
♦◦◦♦◦◦♦◦◦♦◦◦♦◦◦ ♦◦◦♦◦◦♦◦◦♦◦◦♦
एक राजा था। उसने परमात्मा को खोजना चाहा। वहकिसी आश्रम में गया। उस आश्रम के प्रधान साधुने कहा,"जो कुछ तुम्हारे पास है, उसे छोड़ दो। परमात्मा को पाना तो बहुत सरल है।
राजा ने यही किया। उसने राज्य छोड़ दिया और अपनी सारी सम्पत्ति गरीबों में बांट दी। वह बिल्कुल भिखारी बन गया, लेकिन साधु ने उसे देखते ही कहा,"अरे, तुम तो सभी कुछ साथ ले आयेहो!"
राजा की समझ में कुछ भी नहीं आया, पर वह बोला नहीं। साधु ने आश्रम के सारे कूड़े-करकट का फेंकने का काम उसे सौंपा। आश्रमवासियों को यह बड़ा कठोर लगा, किन्तु साधु ने कहा,"सत्य को पाने के लिए राजा अभी तैयार नहीं है और इसका तैयार होना तो बहुत ही जरुरी है।"
कुछ दिन और बीते। आश्रमवासियों ने साधु से कहा कि अब वह राजा को उस कठोर काम से छुट्टी देने के लिए उसकी परीक्षा ले लें। साधु बोला,"अच्छा!"
अगले दिन राजा अब कचरे की टोकरी सिर पर लेकर गाव के बाहर फेंकने जा रहा था तो एक आदमी रास्ते में उससे टकरा गया। राजा बोला,"आज से पंद्रह दिन पहले तुम इतने अंधे नहीं थे।"
साधु को जब इसका पता चला तो उसने कहा,"मैंने कहा था न कि अभी समय नहीं आया है। वह अभी वही है।"
कुछ दिन बाद फिर राजा से कोई राहगीर टकरा गया। इस बार राजा ने आंखें उठाकर उसे सिर्फ देखा, पर कहा कुछ भी नहीं। फिर भी आंखों ने जो भी कहना था, कह ही दिया।
साधु को जब इसकी जानकारी मिली तो उसने कहा,"सम्पत्ति को छोड़ना कितना आसान है, पर अपने को छोड़ना कितना कठिन है।"
तीसरी बार फिर यही घटना हुई। इस बार राजा ने रास्ते में बिखरे कूड़े को बटोरा और आगे बढ़ गया, जैसे कुछ हुआ ही न हो। उस दिन साधु बोला,"अब यह तैयार है। जो खुद को छोड़ देता है, वही प्रभु को पाने का अधिकारी होता है।"सत्य को पाना है तो स्वयं को छोड़ दो।'मैं'से बड़ा और कोई असत्य नहीं

----------


## ramsingh111

* दोस्त का जवाब* बहुत  समय  पहले  की  बात  है  , दो  दोस्त  बीहड़  इलाकों   से  होकर  शहर जा  रहे  थे . गर्मी  बहुत  अधिक  होने  के  कारण  वो  बीच -बीच  में  रुकते  और  आराम  करते . उन्होंने  अपने  साथ  खाने-पीने की  भी  कुछ  चीजें  रखी  हुई  थीं . जब  दोपहर  में  उन्हें  भूख  लगी  तो  दोनों  ने  एक  जगह  बैठकर  खाने  का  विचार  किया .खाना खाते – खाते  दोनों  में  किसी  बात  को  लेकर  बहस  छिड गयी ..और  धीरे -धीरे  बात  इतनी  बढ़  गयी  कि  एक  दोस्त  ने  दूसरे  को  थप्पड़  मार  दिया .पर  थप्पड़  खाने  के  बाद  भी दूसरा दोस्त  चुप  रहा  और  कोई  विरोध  नहीं  किया ….बस  उसने  पेड़  की  एक  टहनी  उठाई  और  उससे  मिटटी  पर  लिख  दिया   “ आज  मेरे सबसे अच्छे दोस्त ने मुझे  थप्पड़  मारा ”थोड़ी  देर  बाद  उन्होंने  पुनः  यात्रा  शुरू  की , मन  मुटाव  होने के  कारण  वो  बिना  एक -दूसरे  से  बात  किये  आगे  बढ़ते  जा  रहे  थे कि  तभी  थप्पड़  खाए  दोस्त  के  चीखने  की  आवाज़  आई , वह  गलती  से  दलदल  में  फँस  गया  था …दूसरे  दोस्त  ने  तेजी  दिखाते  हुए  उसकी  मदद  की  और  उसे  दलदल  से  निकाल  दिया . इस  बार  भी  वह  दोस्त  कुछ  नहीं  बोला  उसने  बस  एक  नुकीला  पत्थर  उठाया  और  एक  विशाल  पेड़  के  तने  पर  लिखने  लगा ” आज  मेरे  सबसे अच्छे दोस्त  ने  मेरी  जान  बचाई ”उसे  ऐसा  करते  देख  दूसरे मित्र से रहा नहीं गया और उसने  पूछा , “ जब  मैंने  तुम्हे  पत्थर  मारा  तो  तुमने  मिटटी  पर  लिखा  और  जब  मैंने  तुम्हारी  जान  बचाई  तो  तुम  पेड़  के  तने  पर कुरेद -कुरेद  कर  लिख  रहे  हो , ऐसा  क्यों ?”” जब  कोई  तकलीफ  दे  तो  हमें  उसे अन्दर तक नहीं बैठाना चाहिए  ताकि  क्षमा  रुपी  हवाएं  इस मिटटी की तरह  ही  उस तकलीफ को हमारे जेहन से बहा ले जाएं  , लेकिन  जब  कोई  हमारे  लिए  कुछ  अच्छा  करे  तो उसे इतनी गहराई से अपने मन में बसा लेने चाहिए कि वो कभी हमारे जेहन से मिट ना सके .” ,  दोस्त का जवाब आया.

----------


## jalwa

महाराजा अकबर, बीरबल की हाज़िरजवाबी के बडे कायल थे. उनकी इस बात से दरबार के अन्य मंत्री मन ही मन बहुत जलते थे. उनमें से एक मंत्री, जो महामंत्री का पद पाने का लोभी था, ने मन ही मन एक योजना बनायी. उसे मालूम था कि जब तक बीरबल दरबार में मुख्य सलाहकार के रूप में है उसकी यह इच्छा कभी पूरी नहीं हो सकती.
एक दिन दरबार में अकबर ने बीरबल की हाज़िरजवाबी की बहुत प्रशंसा की. यह सब सुनकर उस मंत्री को बहुत गुस्सा आया. उसने महाराज से कहा कि यदि बीरबल मेरे तीन सवालों का उत्तर सही-सही दे देता है तो मैं उसकी बुद्धिमता को स्वीकार कर लुंगा और यदि नहीं तो इससे यह सिद्ध होता है की वह महाराज का चापलूस है. अकबर को मालूम था कि बीरबल उसके सवालों का जवाब जरूर दे देगा इसलिये उन्होंने उस मंत्री की बात स्वीकार कर ली.
उस मंत्री के तीन सवाल थे -
१. आकाश में कितने तारे हैं.
२. धरती का केन्द्र कहाँ है.
३. सारे संसार में कितने स्त्री और कितने पुरूष हैं.
अकबर ने फौरन बीरबल से इन सवालों के जवाब देने के लिये कहा. और शर्त रखी कि यदि वह इनका उत्तर नहीं जानता है तो मुख्य सलाहकार का पद छोडने के लिये तैयार रहे.
बीरबल ने कहा, “तो सुनिये महाराज”.
पहला सवाल – बीरबल ने एक भेड मँगवायी. और कहा जितने बाल इस भेड के शरीर पर हैं आकाश में उतने ही तारे हैं. मेरे दोस्त, गिनकर तस्सली कर लो, बीरबल ने मंत्री की तरफ मुस्कुराते हुए कहा.
दूसरा सवाल – बीरबल ने ज़मीन पर कुछ लकीरें खिंची और कुछ हिसाब लगाया. फिर एक लोहे की छड मँगवायी गयी और उसे एक जगह गाड दिया और बीरबल ने महाराज से कहा, “महाराज बिल्कुल इसी जगह धरती का केन्द्र है, चाहे तो आप स्व्यं जाँच लें”. महाराज बोले ठीक है अब तीसरे सवाल के बारे में कहो.
अब महाराज तीसरे सवाल का जवाब बडा मुश्किल है. क्योंकि इस दुनीया में कुछ लोग ऐसे हैं जो ना तो स्त्री की श्रेणी में आते हैं और ना ही पुरूषों की श्रेणी. उनमें से कुछ लोग तो हमारे दरबार में भी उपस्थित हैं जैसे कि ये मंत्री जी. महाराज यदि आप इनको मौत के घाट उतरवा दें तो मैं स्त्री-पुरूष की सही सही संख्या बता सकता हूँ. अब मंत्री जी सवालों का जवाब छोडकर थर-थर काँपने लगे और महाराज से बोले,”महाराज बस-बस मुझे मेरे सवालों का जवाब मिल गया. मैं बीरबल की बुद्धिमानी को मान गया हूँ”.
महाराज हमेशा की तरह बीरबल की तरफ पीठ करके हँसने लगे और इसी बीच वह मंत्री दरबार से खिसक लिया.

----------


## ashwanimale

जबरदस्त संकलन रही यह बीरबल की बुद्धिमानी भरी युक्ति की पोस्ट, जलवा जी मनोरंजक पोस्ट के लिये बहुत-2 शुक्रिया

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

नियमित साधना का फल
एक समय की बात है। टेनेसी राज्य में रहने
वाली विल्मा गोल्डीन रूडाल्फ जब
चार वर्ष की थी, स्कारलेट फीवर के
कारण उसका दाहिना पैर खराब
हो गया।
वह बिना सहारे चल भी न सकती थी, पर
साहस की धनी उस बालिका ने
नियमित टहलने और दौड़ने का क्रम
प्रारंभ किया। वह पढ़ने के लिए
विद्यालय भेजी गई। वहां भी उसे दयनीय
स्थिति के कारण
शिक्षकों तथा विद्यार्थियों के व्यंग्य
सुनने पड़ते थे।
एक अध्यापक ग्रे द्वारा उसे मच्छर
की संज्ञा मिली थी, पर उसके धैर्य,
संकल्प और साहस ने उसे मच्छर से
बिजली बना दिया।
सन् 1960 में ओलिंपिक
खेलों का आयोजन हुआ तो रूडाल्फ ने
भी उसमें हिस्सा लिया और एक साथ
तीन स्वर्ण पदक प्राप्त किए। उस
अपाहिज बालिका की इस महान विजय
पर दर्शक दंग रह गए।
एक खिलाड़ी ने जब उसकी विजय
का रहस्य पूछा तो उसने बड़े गर्व से उत्तर
दिया- 'मित्र! मेरा पैर खराब
हो सकता है, पर मेरे संकल्प और नियमित
अभ्यास नहीं, जिन्होंने मुझे यह दिन
दिखा दिया।'
वास्तव में नियमित साधना ऐसा अमूल्य
खजाना है जो साधक को मालामाल
कर देता है।


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

पर्स में फोटो
यात्रियों से खचाखच भरी ट्रेन में टी.टी.ई.
को एक पुराना फटा सा पर्स मिला। उसने
पर्स को खोलकर यह पता लगाने की कोशिश
की कि वह किसका है। लेकिन पर्स में
ऐसा कुछ नहीं था जिससे कोई सुराग मिल
सके। पर्स में कुछ पैसे और भगवान श्रीकृष्ण
की फोटो थी। फिर उस टी.टी.ई. ने हवा में
पर्स हिलाते हुए पूछा -"यह किसका पर्स है?"
एक बूढ़ा यात्री बोला -"यह मेरा पर्स है। इसे
कृपया मुझे दे दें।"टी.टी.ई. ने कहा -"तुम्हें यह
साबित करना होगा कि यह पर्स
तुम्हारा ही है। केवल तभी मैं यह पर्स तुम्हें
लौटा सकता हूं।"उस बूढ़े व्यक्ति ने दंतविहीन
मुस्कान के साथ उत्तर दिया -"इसमें भगवान
श्रीकृष्ण की फोटो है।"टी.टी.ई. ने
कहा -"यह कोई ठोस सबूत नहीं है।
किसी भी व्यक्ति के पर्स में भगवान
श्रीकृष्ण की फोटो हो सकती है। इसमें
क्या खास बात है? पर्स में
तुम्हारी फोटो क्यों नहीं है?"
बूढ़ा व्यक्ति ठंडी गहरी सांस भरते हुए
बोला -"मैं तुम्हें बताता हूं कि मेरा फोटो इस
पर्स में क्यों नहीं है। जब मैं स्कूल में पढ़
रहा था, तब ये पर्स मेरे पिता ने मुझे
दिया था। उस समय मुझे जेबखर्च के रूप में
कुछ पैसे मिलते थे। मैंने पर्स में अपने माता-
पिता की फोटो रखी हुयी थी।
जब मैं किशोर अवस्था में पहुंचा, मैं
अपनी कद-काठी पर मोहित था। मैंने पर्स में
से माता-पिता की फोटो हटाकर
अपनी फोटो लगा ली। मैं अपने सुंदर चेहरे और
काले घने बालों को देखकर खुश हुआ
करता था। कुछ साल बाद
मेरी शादी हो गयी। मेरी पत्नी बहुत सुंदर
थी और मैं उससे बहुत प्रेम करता था। मैंने
पर्स में से अपनी फोटो हटाकर
उसकी लगा ली। मैं घंटों उसके सुंदर चेहरे
को निहारा करता।
जब मेरी पहली संतान का जन्म हुआ, तब मेरे
जीवन का नया अध्याय शुरू हुआ। मैं अपने
बच्चे के साथ खेलने के लिए काम पर कम समय
खर्च करने लगा। मैं देर से काम पर जाता ओर
जल्दी लौट आता। कहने की बात नहीं, अब
मेरे पर्स में मेरे बच्चे की फोटो आ गयी थी।"
बूढ़े व्यक्ति ने डबडबाती आँखों के साथ
बोलना जारी रखा -"कई वर्ष पहले मेरे
माता-पिता का स्वर्गवास हो गया। पिछले
वर्ष मेरी पत्नी भी मेरा साथ छोड़ गयी।
मेरा इकलौता पुत्र अपने परिवार में व्यस्त है।
उसके पास मेरी देखभाल का क्त नहीं है।
जिसे मैंने अपने जिगर के टुकड़े की तरह
पाला था, वह अब मुझसे बहुत दूर हो चुका है।
अब मैंने भगवान कृष्ण की फोटो पर्स में
लगा ली है। अब जाकर मुझे एहसास हुआ है
कि श्रीकृष्ण ही मेरे शाश्वत साथी हैं। वे
हमेशा मेरे साथ रहेंगे। काश मुझे पहले ही यह
एहसास हो गया होता। जैसा प्रेम मैंने अपने
परिवार से किया, वैसा प्रेम यदि मैंने ईश्वर के
साथ किया होता तो आज मैं
इतना अकेला नहीं होता।"
टी.टी.ई. ने उस बूढ़े व्यक्ति को पर्स
लौटा दिया। अगले स्टेशन पर ट्रेन के रुकते
ही वह टी.टी.ई. प्लेटफार्म पर बने बुकस्टाल
पर पहुंचा और विक्रेता से
बोला -"क्या तुम्हारे पास भगवान की कोई
फोटो है? मुझे अपने पर्स में रखने के लिए
चाहिए।"
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

एक संत थे। उनके कई शिष्य उनके आश्रम में
रहकर अध्ययन करते थे। एकदिन एक
महिला उनके पास रोती हुए आई और बोली,
‘बाबा, मैं लाख प्रयासों के बाद भी अपना मकान
नहीं बना पा रही हूं। मेरे रहने का कोई निश्चित
ठिकाना नहीं है। मैं बहुत अशांत और दु:खी हूं।
कृपया मेरे मन को शांत करें।’उसकी बात पर संत
बोले, ‘हर किसी को पुश्तैनी जायदाद
नहीं मिलती। अपना मकान बनाने के लिए
आपको नेकी से धनोपार्जन करना होगा, तब
आपका मकान बन जाएगा और
आपको मानसिकशांति भी मिलेगी।’ महिलावहां से
चली गई। इसके बाद एक शिष्य संत से बोला,
‘बाबा, सुख तो समझ में आता है लेकिन दु:ख
क्यों है? यह समझ में नहीं आता।’उसकी बात
सुनकर संत बोले, ‘मुझे दूसरे किनारे पर जाना है।
इस बात का जवाब मैं तुम्हेंनाव में बैठकर दूंगा।’
दोनों नाव में बैठ गए। संत ने एक चप्पू से नाव
चलानी शुरू की। एक ही चप्पू से चलाने के कारण
नाव गोल-गोल घूमने लगी तो शिष्य बोला, ‘बाबा,
अगर आप एक ही चप्पू से नाव चलाते रहे तो हम
यहीं भटकते रहेंगे, कभी किनारे पर नहीं पहुंच
पाएंगे।उसकी बात सुनकर संत बोले, ‘अरे तुम
तो बहुत समझदार हो। यही तुम्हारे पहले सवाल
का जवाब भी है। अगर जीवन में सुख ही सुख
होगा तो जीवन नैया यूं ही गोल-गोल
घूमती रहेगी और कभी भी किनारे पर नहीं पहुंचेगी।
जिस तरह नाव को साधने के लिए दो चप्पू चाहिए,
ठीक से चलने के लिए दो पैर चाहिए, काम करने
के लिए दो हाथ चाहिए, उसी तरह जीवन में सुख
के साथ दुख भी होने चाहिए।जब रात और दिन
दोनों होंगे तभी तो दिन का महत्व पता चलेगा।
जीवन और मृत्यु से ही जीवन के आनंद
का सच्चा अनुभव होगा, वरना जीवन की नाव
भंवर में फंस जाएगी।’ संत की बात शिष्य
की समझ में आ गई।>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## pkj21

जलवा जी मनोरंजक पोस्ट के लिये बहुत-2 शुक्रिया

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

एक बार दो यात्री जबलपुर से दिल्ली जा रहे
थे..
डिब्बे में भीड़ ज्यादा थी सीट नहीँ मिल
रही थी तो सीट के लिए उन्हें शरारत
सूझी उन्होंने बैग से रबर का एक सांप
निकाला और चुपके से डिब्बे में
छोड़ दिया और चिल्लाने लगे
सांप..सांप…साप..
थोड़ी देर में डिब्बा खाली हो गयाऔर
उन्होंने जल्दी से बिस्तर जमाकर जगह रोक।ली
सुबह जब आंख खुली,तो पांच बजे थे और
गाड़ी किसी स्टेशन पर
खड़ी थी उन्होंने खिड़की से बाहर झांककर रेलवे
के कर्मचारी से पूछा: यह कौन सा स्टेशन है ?
जवाब मिला: जबलपुर
उन्होंने पूछा:
क्या गाड़ी दिल्ली नहीं गई?
कर्मचारी बोला:
गाड़ी दिल्ली गई, लेकिन
गाड़ी में सांप निकलने के कारण इस डिब्बे
को काट
दिया गया….<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## pkj21

अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग करना वर्जित है |

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सबसे बड़ा पुण्य*

बात उन दिनों की है, जब हमारा देश गुलाम था। बारिश का मौसम था और गंगा में जबर्दस्त बाढ़ आई हुई थी। चारों ओर हाहाकार मचा हुआ था। अनेक लोग बाढ़ में फंस गए थे और रोटी-कपड़े के लिए तरस रहे थे। ब्रिटिश सरकार की सहायता अपर्याप्त थी। वैसे भी भारतीय जनता की उसे चिंता क्यों होती? अंततः स्वतंत्रता सेनानियों ने बाढ़ पीड़ितों की सेवा करने का निश्चय किया।

सभी ने मिलकर रुपये इकट्ठे किए। राजेंद्र प्रसाद और अब्दुल बारी को ये रुपये बाढ़ पीड़ितों को देने के लिए भेजा गया। साथ में खाने-पीने का सामान भी था। जब ये दोनों बिहार में आरा के निकट कोइलवर पुल पर पहुंचे, तो वहां व्यक्तियों के गुजरने के लिए स्थान ही नहीं बचा था, रेल की पटरियां ही थोड़ी-बहुत नजर आ रही थीं। राहत सामग्री कमर और कंधों पर बांधे राजेंद्र प्रसाद सोच रहे थे कि पुल कैसे पार करें क्योंकि नीचे नदी की तेज धारा थी। तैरकर जाना संभव नहीं था।

अब्दुल बारी भी कोई निर्णय नहीं कर पा रहे थे। राजेंद्र बाबू ने पूछा- अभी कितने बजे हैं? बारी साहब ने बताया- दस बजे हैं। राजेंद्र बाबू बोले- अभी किसी ट्रेन के आने का समय नहीं है। हम दोनों पटरी पर रेंगते हुए नदी पार कर लेते है। दोनों पीठ पर गट्ठर बांधे रेल की पटरी पर चलते हुए पुल पार कर गए और बाढ़ पीड़ितों तक राहत सामग्री पहुंचा दी।

बाद में जिसने भी ये वाक्या सुना, उसे यकीन नहीं हुआ। सबने राजेंद्र बाबू और अब्दुल बारी की प्रशंसा की। जब लोगों ने राजेंद्र बाबू से इस बारे में चर्चा की तो उन्होंने कहा, पीड़ित मानवता की यथाशक्ति सहायता करना ही सबसे बड़ा पुण्य है।
*संकलन: लखविन्दर सिंह*


[/FONT][/COLOR]

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सत्य की राह**एक ढोंगी बाबा* लोगों को चमत्कार दिखाने का लालच देकर ठग रहा था। वह सबसे कहता था- 'पूर्णिमा की रात को मैं अपने चमत्कार से सोने के गहनों की बारिश करूंगा। जिसको जितना सोना चाहिए, ले लेना। लेकिन पूर्णिमा की रात आने में अभी एक सप्ताह बाकी है, तब तक हर व्यक्ति रोज मुझे कुछ न कुछ धन देता रहेगा।' सोने की उम्मीद में लोग चढ़ावा चढ़ाने लगे। आखिरकार पूर्णिमा की रात भी आ गई। सभी उस रात सोने की बारिश का इंतजार करते रहे, पर बारिश नहीं हुई।

सुबह होते ही लोग बाबा के पास जा पहुंचे और बोले- 'बाबा सोने की बारिश तो हुई नहीं।' बाबा ने कहा- 'लगता है, मेरी साधना में कुछ अड़चन आ गई। अगली पूर्णिमा के दिन जरुर बारिश करा दूंगा।' अब लोगों को बाबा पर शक होने लगा। उन्होंने राज्य की महारानी के पास जाकर बाबा की सारी बातें बता दीं। सारा किस्सा सुनने के बाद महारानी ने बाबा से मिलना तय किया।

लेकिन बाबा को इसकी भनक लग गई। महारानी के पहुंचते ही उसने अपने चेहरे पर मोर पंख रख लिए। यह देखकर महारानी ने बाबा के शिष्य से पूछा,'बाबा मुख पर पंख क्यों रखे हुए हैं?' शिष्य ने कहा, 'बाबा स्त्री-मुख के दर्शन नहीं करते।' उत्तर सुनते ही महारानी ने उससे कहा- 'इतने दुर्बल व्यक्ति को हम चमत्कारी बाबा कैसे मानें। आत्मा न तो स्त्री है, न पुरुष। शरीर तो केवल मिट्टी का पुतला है।'

बाबा महारानी की बातें सुन रहा था। उसने चेहरे से मोर पंख हटा लिए और उनके पैरों पर गिरकर बोला- 'आपकी बातों ने मुझे सत्य की राह दिखा दी। अब आज से मैं लोगों को ठगना छोड़ दूंगा।'
*संकलन: मिलन सिंह*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सफलता का सूत्र**एक दिन राजा रामदत्त* शिकार के लिए जंगल गए। वहां एक हिरन के पीछे उन्होंने अपना घोड़ा दौड़ाया। हिरन जंगल से निकलकर पहाड़ी की ओर भाग निकला। राजा उसके पीछे-पीछे चलते हुए अचानक एक पहाड़ी गांव में जा पहुंचे। वहां वह एक मूर्तिकार को मूर्तियां बनाते देख ठिठक गए। इतनी सुंदर मूर्तियां उन्होंने पहले कभी नहीं देखी थीं। राजा ने मूर्तिकार से कहा,'मैं चाहता हूं कि तुम मेरी भी एक सुंदर मूर्ति बना दो।'
मूर्तिकार ने कहा-'ठीक है महाराज। मैं आपकी मूर्ति अवश्य बनाऊंगा।' उसने राजा की मूर्ति बनाने का काम शुरू कर दिया। कई दिन बीत गए पर मूर्ति तैयार नहीं हुई। मूर्तिकार रोज मूर्ति बनाता और उसे तोड़ देता, फिर बनाता और फिर तोड़ देता। लेकिन जैसी मूर्ति वह बनाना चाहता था, वैसी उससे बन नहीं पा रही थी। अंत में वह निराश होकर मूर्तियों के पास ही बैठ गया। अचानक उसकी नजर दीवार पर चढ़ रही एक चीटीं पर पड़ी जो बार-बार गिरी जा रही थी। वह चींटी दरअसल, एक गेहूं के दाने को दीवार के उस पार ले जाना चाहती थी।
मूर्तिकार यह दृश्य बड़े गौर से देख रहा था। चींटी बार-बार गिरने पर भी प्रयास में लगी हुई थी। आखिरकार चींटी को सफलता मिल ही गई और वह दीवार के उस पार चली गई। यह दृश्य देख मूर्तिकार ने सोचा- जब यह छोटी-सी चींटी निरंतर प्रयास से सफलता पा सकती है तो फिर मैं सफल क्यों नहीं हो सकता। मूर्तिकार को सफलता का सूत्र मिल चुका था। मूर्तिकार फिर से राजा की मूर्ति बनाने में जुट गया। इस बार मूर्ति बिलकुल उसकी कल्पना के अनुरूप बनी। राजा रामदत्त ने जब अपनी सजीव मूर्ति देखी तो बड़े खुश हुए।

*संकलन : राधा नाचीज*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सफलता का सूत्र*


एक बार एक लड़का परीक्षा में फेल हो गया। साथियों ने उसके फेल होने का खूब मजाक बनाया। वह बरर्दाश्त नहीं कर पाया और घर लौटकर तनाव में डूब गया। उसके माता-पिता ने उसे बहुत समझाया- 'बेटा, फेल होना इतनी बड़ी असफलता नहीं है कि तुम इतने परेशान हो जाओ और आगे के जीवन पर प्रश्नचिन्ह लगा बैठो। जब तक इंसान अच्छे-बुरे, सफलता-असफलता के दौर से खुद नहीं गुजरता, तब तक वह बड़े काम नहीं कर सकता।' लेकिन उसे उनकी बातों से संतुष्टि नहीं हुई। अशांति और निराशा में जब उसे कुछ नहीं सूझा और रात में वह आत्महत्या करने लिए चल दिया। रास्ते में उसे एक बौद्ध मठ दिखाई दिया। वहां से कुछ आवाजें आ रही थीं। वह उत्सुकतावश बौद्ध मठ के अंदर चला गया।
वहां उसने सुना, एक भिक्षुक कह रहा था-'पानी मैला क्यों नहीं होता? क्योंकि वह बहता है। उसके मार्ग में बाधाएं क्यों नहीं आतीं? क्योंकि वह बहता रहता है। पानी का एक बिंदु झरने से नदी, नदी से महानदी और फिर समुद्र क्यों बन जाता है? क्योंकि वह बहता है। इसलिए मेरे जीवन तुम रुको मत, बहते रहो। कुछ असफलताएं आती हैं पर तुम उनसे घबराओ मत। उन्हें लांघकर मेहनत करते चलो। बहना और चलना ही जीवन है। असफलता से घबराकर रुक गए तो उसी तरह सड़ जाओगे जैसे रुका हुआ पानी सड़ जाता है।'

यह सुनकर लड़के ने मन में यह ठान लिया कि उसे भी बहते जल की तरह बनना है। इसी सोच के साथ वह घर की ओर मुड़ गया। अगले दिन वह सामान्य होकर स्कूल की ओर चल दिया। बाद में वह वियतनाम के राष्ट्रनायक हो ची मिन्ह के नाम से जाना गया।
*संकलन : रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*प्रभु की लीला* 
एक बार श्री कृष्ण और अर्जुन भ्रमण पर निकले तो उन्होंने मार्ग में एक निर्धन ब्राहमण को भिक्षा मागते देखा अर्जुन को उस पर दया आ गयी और उन्होंने उस ब्राहमण को स्वर्ण मुद्राओ से भरी एक पोटली दे दी।
जिसे पाकर ब्राहमण ख़ुशी ख़ुशी घर लौट चला। पर राह में एक लुटेरे ने उससे वो पोटली छीन ली।
ब्राहमण दुखी होकर फिर से भिक्षावृत्ति में लग गया।
अगले दिन फिर अर्जुन की दृष्टि जब उस ब्राहमण पर पड़ी तो उन्होंने उससे इसका कारण पूछा।
ब्राहमण की व्यथा सुनकर उन्हें फिर से उस पर दया आ गयी और इस बार उन्होंने ब्राहमण को एक माणिक दिया।
ब्राहमण उसे लेकर घर पंहुचा और चोरी होने के डर से उसे एक घड़े में छिपा दिया। दिन भर का थका मांदा होने के कारण उसे नींद आ गयी, इस बीच ब्राहमण की स्त्री उस घड़े को लेकर नदी में जल लेने चली गयी और जैसे ही उसने घड़े को नदी में डुबोया वह माणिक भी जल की धरा के साथ बह गया।
ब्राहमण को जब यह बात पता चली तो अपने भाग्य को कोसता हुआ वह फिर भिक्षावृत्ति में लग गया।
अर्जुन और श्री कृष्ण ने जब फिर उसे इस दरिद्र अवस्था में उसे देखा तो जाकर सारा हाल मालूम किया।
सारा हाल मालूम होने पर अर्जुन भी निराश हुए और मन की मन सोचने लगे इस अभागे ब्राहमण के जीवन में कभी सुख नहीं आ सकता।
अब यहाँ से प्रभु की लीला प्रारंभ हुई।
उन्होंने उस ब्राहमण को दो पैसे दान में दिए।
तब अर्जुन ने उनसे पुछा “प्रभु मेरी दी मुद्राए और माणिक भी इस अभागे की दरिद्रता नहीं मिटा सके तो इन दो पैसो से इसका क्या होगा” ?
यह सुनकर प्रभु बस मुस्कुरा भर दिए और अर्जुन से उस ब्राहमण के पीछे जाने को कहा।
रास्ते में ब्राहमण सोचता हुआ जा रहा था कि”दो पैसो से तो एक व्यक्ति के लिए भी भोजन नहीं आएगा प्रभु ने उसे इतना तुच्छ दान क्यों दिया”?
तभी उसे एक मछुवारा दिखा जिसके जाल में एक मछली तड़प रही थी।
ब्राहमण को उस मछली पर दया आ गयी उसने सोचा”इन दो पैसो से पेट कि आग तो बुझेगी नहीं क्यों न इस मछली के प्राण ही बचा लिए जाये”यह सोचकर उसने दो पैसो में उस मछली का सौदा कर लिया और मछली को अपने कमंडल में डाल दिया।
कमंडल के अन्दर जब मछली छटपटई तो उसके मुह से माणिक निकल पड़ा।
ब्राहमण ख़ुशी के मारे चिल्लाने “लगा मिल गया मिल गया ”..!!!
तभी भाग्यवश वह लुटेरा भी वहा से गुजर रहा था जिसने ब्राहमण की मुद्राये लूटी थी।
उसने सोचा कि ब्राहमण उसे पहचान गया और अब जाकर राजदरबार में उसकी शिकायत करेगा इससे डरकर वह ब्राहमण से रोते हुए क्षमा मांगने लगा और उससे लूटी हुई सारी मुद्राये भी उसे वापस कर दी।
यह देख अर्जुन प्रभु के आगे नतमस्तक हुए बिना नहीं रह सके।
जब आप दूसरे का भला कर रहे होते हैं,
तब आप ईश्वर का कार्य कर रहे होते हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाह कमल जी...... बहुत सुंदर कथाएँ हैं.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कैंची और सुई*

एक दिन किसी कारण से स्कूल में छुट्टी की घोषणा होने के कारण,एक दर्जी का बेटा, अपने पापा की दुकान पर चला गया ।
वहाँ जाकर वह बड़े ध्यान से अपने पापा को काम करते हुए देखने लगा ।
उसने देखा कि उसके पापा कैंची से कपड़े को काटते हैं और कैंची को पैर के पास टांग से दबा कर रख देते हैं ।
फिर सुई से उसको सीते हैं और सीने के बाद सुई को अपनी टोपी पर लगा लेते हैं ।
जब उसने इसी क्रिया को चार-पाँच बार देखा तो उससे रहा नहीं गया, तो उसने अपने पापा से कहा कि वह एक बात उनसे पूछना चाहता है ?
पापा ने कहा-बेटा बोलो क्या पूछना चाहते हो ?
बेटा बोला- पापा मैं बड़ी देर से आपको देख रहा हूं , आप जब भी कपड़ा काटते हैं, उसके बाद कैंची को पैर के नीचे दबा देते हैं, और सुई से कपड़ा सीने के बाद, उसे टोपी पर लगा लेते हैं, ऐसा क्यों ?
इसका जो उत्तर पापा ने दिया-उन दो पंक्तियाँ में मानों उसने ज़िन्दगी का सार समझा दिया ।
उत्तर था- ” बेटा, कैंची काटने का काम करती है, और सुई जोड़ने का काम करती है, और काटने वाले की जगह हमेशा नीची होती है परन्तु जोड़ने वाले की जगह हमेशा ऊपर होती है ।
यही कारण है कि मैं सुई को टोपी पर लगाता हूं और कैंची को पैर के नीचे रखता हूं……..!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

छात्र का साहस
स्कूल में इतिहास की कक्षा चल रही थी। अध्यापक बच्चों को कोई पाठ पढ़ा रहे थे, 
पर बच्चों का ध्यान लिखने पर कम था। बाहर के शोरगुल में उनकी रुचि ज्यादा थी। 
अध्यापक ने कक्षा के विद्यार्थियों पर नजर डाली तो उन्हें ऐसा लगा जैसे एक छात्र कुछ भी नहीं लिख रहा। 
गौर से देखने पर पता चला कि वाकई उसने तो कॉपी ही नहीं निकाली थी। 
उसे चुपचाप बैठा देखकर अध्यापक को क्रोध आ गया। 
उन्होने उससे पूछा, ‘तुम क्यों नहीं लिख रहे हो/’ 

छात्र ने जवाब दिया, ‘आपने जो पढ़ाया है वह मुझे पूरी तरह याद है, फिर मैं क्यों लिखूं।’ 
गुरुजी का आदेश हुआ,‘अच्छा तो सुनाओ। 
अगर ठीक-ठीक याद न हुआ तो बेंत से चमड़ी उधेड़ दूंगा।’ 
विद्यार्थी ने सारा पाठ सही-सही सुना दिया। गुरुजी मजबूर थे। 
वह उसे दंडित न कर सके और मन मसोस कर रह गए। 

अगले दिन उसी अध्यापक ने पढ़ाते-पढ़ाते फर्श पर नज़र डाली 
तो देखा कि मूंगफली के छिलके बिखरे पड़े हैं। 
फिर क्या था, उन्होंने न किसी छात्र से पूछा, 
न ही किसी से जानकारी ली कि किसने यह सब किया है। 
छड़ी उठा ली और लगे एक सिरे से सारे छात्रों को पीटने। 

जब शिक्षक महोदय उस छात्र के पास पहुंचे, तो उसने कहा, 
‘इस तरह सबको मत मारिए, जिसने गलती की है सिर्फ उसे दंड दीजिए।’ 

छात्र की बात में दम था। 

छिलका गिरने के लिए सभी छात्र जिम्मेदार नहीं थे। 
उस छात्र की दृढ़ता और साहस देखकर शिक्षक महोदय दंग रह गए। 
वह छात्र कोई नहीं, लोकमान्य बाल गंगाधर तिलक थे, 
जिन्होंने आगे चलकर देश के स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई।

संकलन: राधा नाचीज

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बस जानने की बात है...**बाबा फरीद को* एक दिन रास्ते में एक व्यक्ति मिला। उसने पूछा- 'बाबा, काम और क्रोध जैसे विकारों को कैसे जीता जाए?' बाबा फरीद ने उत्तर दिया- 'बेटा, समस्या काम और क्रोध को जीतने की नहीं, उन्हें जानने की है। हमारा अज्ञान ही हमें बार-बार हराता रहता है। इन्हें जान लो तो तुम्हारी जीत पक्की है।' बाबा फरीद कुछ देर चुप रहे, फिर बोले- 'तुमने गौर किया होगा कि जब हमारे अंदर क्रोध प्रबल होता है, काम जोर मारता है, तब वास्तव में हम, हम नहीं होते। हमें अपना ही होश नहीं रहता। इस बेहोशी में हमसे जो कुछ होता है, वह बस एक यांत्रिक प्रतिक्रिया होती है। बाद में जब होश आता है, तब केवल पछतावा बचता है। पर यह सब बेकार जाता है, क्योंकि जो पछता रहा है वह फिर से काम का तूफान और क्रोध की आंधी उठने पर दोबारा सो जाएगा।'

यह सुनकर युवक ने पूछा- 'बाबा, हम इस स्थिति से कैसे उबर सकते हैं?' बाबा ने कहा- 'इसके लिए हमें अपनी चैतन्यता को बरकरार रखना होगा। ऐसा होने पर ही हमें पता चलेगा कि न तो क्रोध शेष है और न काम। यांत्रिकता टूट जाने पर जीत-हार का खेल ही खत्म हो जाता है।' युवक बोला- 'बाबा, मैं इस बात का आशय पूरी तरह समझ नहीं पाया।'

बाबा फरीद मुस्कराए और बोले- 'बेटा, अंधेरे में पड़ी रस्सी सांप जैसी नजर आती है। इसे देखकर कुछ लोग भागने लगते हैं और कुछ उससे लड़ने की ठान लेते हैं। लेकिन गलती वे दोनों ही करते हैं। ठीक से देखने पर पता चलता है कि वहां सांप तो है ही नहीं। बस ठीक से जान लेने की बात है।'
*संकलन : सुभाष बुड़ावनवाला*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सबसे बड़ा काम**एक बार बेंजामिन फ्रैंकलिन* ने एक धनी व्यक्ति की मेज पर बीस डॉलर की सोने की गिन्नी रखते हुए कहा, 'सर, आपने बुरे वक्त में मेरी सहायता की थी। उसके लिए मैं बहुत आभारी हूं। लेकिन अब मैं अपनी मेहनत के बल पर इतना सक्षम हो गया हूं कि आपका वह कर्ज लौटा सकूं।' यह सुनकर वह व्यक्ति उन्हें गौर से घूरते हुए बोला, 'क्षमा कीजिए, पर मैंने आपको पहचाना नहीं। न ही मुझे याद है कि मैंने किसी को बीस डॉलर उधार दिए थे।'

बेंजामिन बोले, 'मैं उन दिनों एक प्रेस में अखबार छापने का काम करता था। एक दिन अचानक मेरी तबीयत खराब हो गई। तभी मैंने आपसे बीस डॉलर लिए थे।' उस व्यक्ति ने अपने बीते दिनों के बारे में सोचा तो उसे याद हो आया कि काफी पहले एक लड़का प्रेस में काम किया करता था और एक दिन उसने उसकी मदद भी की थी। इस पर वह बोला, 'हां मुझे याद आ गया। लेकिन दोस्त, यह तो मनुष्य का सहज धर्म है कि वह मुसीबत में सहायता करे। इन गिन्नियों को अब अपने पास ही रखें। कभी कोई जरूरतमंद आए तो उसे दे दें।'

उसकी यह बात सुनकर बेंजामिन फ्रैंकलिन बहुत प्रभावित हुए और उन्हें अभिवादन कर वे गिन्नियां अपने साथ लौटा लाए। इसके बाद एक दिन उन्होंने एक जरूरतमंद व्यक्ति को वह गिन्नियां दे दीं। उस व्यक्ति ने बेंजामिन से गिन्नियां लौटाने की बात कही तो वह उससे बोले, 'दोस्त, जब तुम सक्षम हो जाओगे तो अपने जैसे किसी जरूरतमंद को ये गिन्नियां दे देना। मैं समझूंगा कि मेरी गिन्नियां मुझे मिल गईं। किसी जरूरतमंद की वक्त पर मदद करना ही सबसे बड़ा काम है।'
*संकलन : रेनू सैनी*

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद कमल जी

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जीवन का आदर्श**राजा भोज स्वयं* तो विद्वान थे ही, वे अन्य विद्वानों का भी खूब सम्मान करते थे। एक बार उनकी राजसभा में बाहर के विद्वान भी आमंत्रित थे। भोज ने उन सभी से आग्रह किया- आप सभी विद्वान अपने जीवन में घटित कोई आदर्श घटना एक-एक कर सुनाएं। बस फिर क्या था, सभी विद्वानों ने अपनी-अपनी आपबीती कह सुनाई।

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=ARIAL UNICODE MS]अंत में एक दीन-हीन सा दिखने वाला विद्वान अपने आसन से उठा और बोला, 'मैं क्या बताऊं महाराज, वास्तव में तो मैं आपकी इस विद्वत सभा में आने का अधिकारी ही नहीं था, किंतु मेरी पत्नी का बड़ा आग्रह था, इसलिए चला आया। 

यात्रा का ध्यान करते हुए मेरी पत्नी ने एक पोटली में मेरे लिए चार रोटियां बांध दीं। मार्ग में भूख लगने पर जब मैं एक जगह खाना खाने लगा तभी एक कुतिया मेरे पास आकर बैठ गई। साफ लग रहा था कि वह भूखी थी। मुझे उस पर दया आ गई और मैंने उसके सामने एक रोटी रख दी। वह उसे वह तुरंत खा गई। इसके बाद मैंने जैसे ही खाने के लिए रोटियों को छुआ, वह फिर रोटी मिलने की इच्छा से दुम हिलाने लगी। मुझे लगा जैसे वह कह रही हो कि बाकी रोटियां भी मुझे ही दे दो। मैंने सभी रोटियां भी उसके आगे डाल दीं।

बस महाराज, यही है मेरे जीवन में हाल में घटित सत्य और आदर्श घटना। स्वयं भूखा रहकर एक भूखे जीव को मैंने तृप्त किया और ऐसा करने से जो सुखद अहसास मुझे हुआ, वह मैं जीवन भर नहीं भूलूंगा।' राजा इस वृत्तांत से भाव-विभोर हो गए। उस विद्वान को उन्होंने मूल्यवान वस्तुएं भेंट कीं और कहा- यही है जीवन का आदर्श।
संकलन : राधा नाचीज

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बुरी आदतों की जड़ें**एक विद्वान अपनी* समझ-बूझ के लिए बड़े प्रसिद्ध थे। वह आगंतुकों की समस्याएं चुटकियों में हल कर देते थे। एक बार एक धनी व्यक्ति अपने पुत्र को लेकर उनके पास आया और बोला- मेरे बेटे की बुरी आदतें छुड़वा दीजिए। उसने उसकी बुरी आदतों का बखान करते हुए यह भी बताया कि कैसे कुछ सालों से वह उसकी आदतें छुड़ाने का प्रयास करता रहा, लेकिन असफल रहा।

विद्वान उस बालक को एक बगीचे में घुमाने ले गए। वहां एक जगह रुके और एक नन्हें पौधे की ओर संकेत करते हुए बोले, 'बेटा उसे उखाड़ दो।' पौधा बहुत छोटा था, सो उसे ज्यादा ताकत नहीं लगानी पड़ी। फिर विद्वान ने उसे जरा बड़ा पौधा उखाड़ने के लिए कहा। किशोर ने जरा जोर लगाया और उसे भी जड़ के साथ उखाड़ लिया। विद्वान ने एक झाड़ी की ओर संकेत किया, 'अब इसे उखाड़ो'।

बालक ने अपनी सारी ताकत लगाकर उसे भी उखाड़ दिया। अंत में विद्वान ने उसे एक अमरूद का पेड़ उखाड़ने के लिए कहा। किशोर ने पेड़ के तने को पकड़ कर अपनी पूरी शक्ति लगा दी पर पेड़ टस से मस नहीं हुआ। उसकी सांस फूल गई, उसने हार मान ली और कहा- श्रीमान, इस पेड़ को उखाड़ना असंभव है। विद्वान ने उस बालक को समझाया- बेटा, बुरी आदतों की यही दशा होती है।

शुरू में उनको उखाड़ फेंकना सरल होता है, परंतु जब उनकी जड़ें फैल जाती हैं, तब उन्हें पूरी ताकत से कोशिश करने पर भी नहीं उखाड़ा जा सकता। इसलिए तुम अपनी बुरी आदतों को अभी से छोड़ दो।' बालक के मन में विद्वान की बात पैठ गई और उस दिन से धीरे-धीरे उसकी बुरी आदतें जाती रहीं।
*संकलन : मनीषा देवी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*बस जानने की बात है...**बाबा फरीद को* एक दिन रास्ते में एक व्यक्ति मिला। उसने पूछा- 'बाबा, काम और क्रोध जैसे विकारों को कैसे जीता जाए?' बाबा फरीद ने उत्तर दिया- 'बेटा, समस्या काम और क्रोध को जीतने की नहीं, उन्हें जानने की है। हमारा अज्ञान ही हमें बार-बार हराता रहता है। इन्हें जान लो तो तुम्हारी जीत पक्की है।' बाबा फरीद कुछ देर चुप रहे, फिर बोले- 'तुमने गौर किया होगा कि जब हमारे अंदर क्रोध प्रबल होता है, काम जोर मारता है, तब वास्तव में हम, हम नहीं होते। हमें अपना ही होश नहीं रहता। इस बेहोशी में हमसे जो कुछ होता है, वह बस एक यांत्रिक प्रतिक्रिया होती है। बाद में जब होश आता है, तब केवल पछतावा बचता है। पर यह सब बेकार जाता है, क्योंकि जो पछता रहा है वह फिर से काम का तूफान और क्रोध की आंधी उठने पर दोबारा सो जाएगा।'

यह सुनकर युवक ने पूछा- 'बाबा, हम इस स्थिति से कैसे उबर सकते हैं?' बाबा ने कहा- 'इसके लिए हमें अपनी चैतन्यता को बरकरार रखना होगा। ऐसा होने पर ही हमें पता चलेगा कि न तो क्रोध शेष है और न काम। यांत्रिकता टूट जाने पर जीत-हार का खेल ही खत्म हो जाता है।' युवक बोला- 'बाबा, मैं इस बात का आशय पूरी तरह समझ नहीं पाया।'

बाबा फरीद मुस्कराए और बोले- 'बेटा, अंधेरे में पड़ी रस्सी सांप जैसी नजर आती है। इसे देखकर कुछ लोग भागने लगते हैं और कुछ उससे लड़ने की ठान लेते हैं। लेकिन गलती वे दोनों ही करते हैं। ठीक से देखने पर पता चलता है कि वहां सांप तो है ही नहीं। बस ठीक से जान लेने की बात है।'
*संकलन : सुभाष बुड़ावनवाला*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सफलता का सूत्र**एक दिन राजा रामदत्त* शिकार के लिए जंगल गए। वहां एक हिरन के पीछे उन्होंने अपना घोड़ा दौड़ाया। हिरन जंगल से निकलकर पहाड़ी की ओर भाग निकला। राजा उसके पीछे-पीछे चलते हुए अचानक एक पहाड़ी गांव में जा पहुंचे। वहां वह एक मूर्तिकार को मूर्तियां बनाते देख ठिठक गए। इतनी सुंदर मूर्तियां उन्होंने पहले कभी नहीं देखी थीं। राजा ने मूर्तिकार से कहा,'मैं चाहता हूं कि तुम मेरी भी एक सुंदर मूर्ति बना दो।'
मूर्तिकार ने कहा-'ठीक है महाराज। मैं आपकी मूर्ति अवश्य बनाऊंगा।' उसने राजा की मूर्ति बनाने का काम शुरू कर दिया। कई दिन बीत गए पर मूर्ति तैयार नहीं हुई। मूर्तिकार रोज मूर्ति बनाता और उसे तोड़ देता, फिर बनाता और फिर तोड़ देता। लेकिन जैसी मूर्ति वह बनाना चाहता था, वैसी उससे बन नहीं पा रही थी। अंत में वह निराश होकर मूर्तियों के पास ही बैठ गया। अचानक उसकी नजर दीवार पर चढ़ रही एक चीटीं पर पड़ी जो बार-बार गिरी जा रही थी। वह चींटी दरअसल, एक गेहूं के दाने को दीवार के उस पार ले जाना चाहती थी।
मूर्तिकार यह दृश्य बड़े गौर से देख रहा था। चींटी बार-बार गिरने पर भी प्रयास में लगी हुई थी। आखिरकार चींटी को सफलता मिल ही गई और वह दीवार के उस पार चली गई। यह दृश्य देख मूर्तिकार ने सोचा- जब यह छोटी-सी चींटी निरंतर प्रयास से सफलता पा सकती है तो फिर मैं सफल क्यों नहीं हो सकता। मूर्तिकार को सफलता का सूत्र मिल चुका था। मूर्तिकार फिर से राजा की मूर्ति बनाने में जुट गया। इस बार मूर्ति बिलकुल उसकी कल्पना के अनुरूप बनी। राजा रामदत्त ने जब अपनी सजीव मूर्ति देखी तो बड़े खुश हुए।

*संकलन : राधा नाचीज*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सम्मान का कारण**एक बार राजपुरोहित* देवदत्त ने सोचा, राजा ब्रहमदत्त मेरा बहुत सम्मान करते हैं। यह सम्मान मेरे ज्ञान का है या सदाचार का? इसकी पहचान करनी चाहिए। एक दिन राजसभा से लौटते हुए देवदत्त कोषागार के पास से निकल रहा था। उसने चुपचाप एक सिक्का उठाकर अपने पास रख लिया। कोषाध्यक्ष यह देखकर हैरान हुआ। वह सोचने लगा, देवमित्र जैसे महान व्यक्ति ने सिक्का क्यों उठाया होगा, और उठाया है तो अवश्य कोई प्रयोजन होगा। आज हो सकता है जल्दी के कारण कुछ नहीं बताया, बाद में बता देगा।

दूसरे दिन भी देवदत्त ने यही किया। कोषाध्यक्ष आज भी धैर्य बनाए रहा। तीसरे दिन भी देवदत्त ने मुट्ठी भरकर स्वर्ण मुद्राएं उठा लीं। अब कोषाध्यक्ष से नहीं रहा गया। उसे दाल में कुछ काला नजर आया। उसने तत्काल सिपाहियों को बुलाकर देवदत्त को गिरफ्तार कर लिया। दूसरे दिन उसे राजा के समक्ष पेश किया गया। सभी चकित थे कि इतना बड़ा विद्वान और ऐसी चोरी!
राजा ने देवदत्त से कहा- 'आपने बहुत बड़ा अपराध किया है। साथ ही हमारी श्रद्धा को चोट पंहुचाई है।' उसने सजा के तौर पर चार उंगलियां काटने का फरमान भी सुना डाला। फैसला सुनने के बाद देवदत्त मुस्कराकर बोला, 'मैंने धनवान बनने की इच्छा से चोरी नहीं की थी। मैं तो यह जानना चाहता था कि आप मेरा सम्मान ज्ञान के कारण करते हैं या सदाचार के कारण? मैंने परीक्षा ली है। मेरा ज्ञान तो जितना कल था उतना आज भी है। दो दिन में फर्क सिर्फ इतना आया है कि मेरा सदाचार खंडित हुआ है। इसके कारण मुझे सजा मिली है।'
राजा को पूरा माजरा समझ में आ गया। उन्होंने देवदत्त को सम्मान सहित आजाद कर दिया।

*संकलन : राधा नाचीज*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*महानता की परिभाषा**एक राजा बहुत* दयालु और दूरदर्शी था। एक दिन वह किसी विषय को लेकर अपने आप में गहन सोच में डूबा हुआ था। तभी उसका एक मंत्री पास आया और बोला- 'महाराज आप आज सुबह से ही किस सोच में खोए हुए हैं?' 

राजा ने कहा, 'राज्य में बेईमानी बढ़ती जा रही है। सभी ओर छल-कपट व धोखेबाजी अपने चरम पर जा पहुंची है। क्या इस राज्य में ऐसा कोई एक आदमी होगा जो अपने गुणों में देवतुल्य हो?' 

मंत्री ने फौरन जवाब दिया, 'क्यों नहीं, एक तो आप स्वयं हैं। सत्य की जिज्ञासा रखने वाले व्यक्ति को ही महान समझा जाता है।'

राजा ने कहा, 'तुम्हारी दृष्टि में भले ही मैं महान होऊं, मगर मैं तो महानता की कसौटी पर खरे उतरे अन्य किसी व्यक्ति को देखना चाहता हूं।' 

मंत्री ने जवाब दिया,'तब तो महाराज, वह व्यक्ति मैं खुद हूं।' राजा बोला,'मैं आपसे भी ज्यादा महान इंसान को देखना चाहता हूं।' इस पर मंत्री ने कहा, 'सैकड़ों महान आदमी हमें अपने आसपास ही नजर आ जाएंगे।' 

राजा ने पूछा, 'सो कैसे?' मंत्री बोला, 'महाराज, आप जरा ठीक सामने देखकर बताएं कि वह अस्सी साल की बुढ़िया क्या कर रही है?' 

राजा ने उत्तर दिया, 'कुदाल से कुआं खोद रही है। मगर इसे इस उम्र में कुआं खोदने की भला क्या जरूरत है?' मंत्री ने कहा,'आपने ठीक कहा। 

मगर जरूरत ही तो सब कुछ नहीं होती। जो दूसरों के लिए अपना जीवन होम करते हैं, वास्तव में वही महान हैं। ऐसे लोग ही जीवन और मरण की समस्त सीमाएं लांघकर अमर हो जाते हैं।' मंत्री की बात सुनकर राजा को एहसास हो गया कि कठिन परिश्रम करके बुढ़िया महानता की परिभाषा से परिचित करा रही है।


*संकलन: मिलन सिंह*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*शेक्सपियर की सफलता**महान साहित्यकार शेक्सपियर* की उम्र उस वक्त बहुत कम थी, जब उनके पिता का देहांत हो गया। इसके बाद अचानक उनके नाजुक कंधों पर पूरे परिवार के भरण-पोषण की जिम्मेदारी आ गई। इतना भारी काम कैसे हो सकेगा, यह सोचकर वह बहुत उदास रहने लगे। एक दिन बाइबिल पढ़ते समय उनकी नजर एक पंक्ति पर ठहर गई-'कोई काम छोटा-बड़ा नहीं होता। जो दायित्व मिले उसे पूरी निष्ठा व मनोयोग से करो, सफलता तुम्हारे कदम चूमेगी। कठिन परिश्रम ही सफलता का द्वार है।'

इस वाक्य से उन्हें बहुत संबल मिला। उन्होंने काम पाने के लिए खूब भागदौड़ शुरू कर दी। काफी कोशिशों के बाद उन्हें एक नाटक कंपनी में घोड़ों की देखभाल का काम मिला। काम के साथ-साथ शेक्सपियर समय मिलने पर पुस्तकें भी पढ़ते रहते थे। एक नाटककार ने जब उन्हें मनोयोग से पढ़ते हुए देखा तो वह समझ गए कि यह व्यक्ति कुछ अलग तरह का है। शेक्सपियर को नाटक देखना भी बहुत अच्छा लगता था। यह देखकर नाटक कंपनी के मालिक ने एक दिन शेक्सपियर को नाटकों के अंशों को साफ-साफ लिखने का काम सौंप दिया।

दूसरों के नाटकों के अंश लिखते-लिखते शेक्सपियर ने धीरे-धीरे खुद भी लिखने का प्रयास शुरू कर दिया। एक दिन उन्होंने अपनी एक डायरी नाटक कंपनी के मालिक को दिखाई तो उन्होंने शेक्सपियर की पीठ थपथपाते हुए कहा, 'तुम तो बहुत अच्छा लिखते हो, जरा इसे पूरा करके दिखाओ। यदि वह अच्छा लगा तो हमारी नाटक कंपनी इसे मंच पर प्रस्तुत करेगी।' शेक्सपियर का लिखा नाटक काफी पसंद किया गया। उनके लेखन की हर जगह प्रशंसा होने लगी। बस फिर क्या था, शेक्सपियर अपनी लगन और प्रतिभा के बल पर अंग्रेजी के सर्वश्रेष्ठ साहित्यकारों में गिने जाने लगे।
*संकलन: रेनू सैनी*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मन की बात**एक दिन बीरबल* ने अकबर से कहा, 'मनुष्य एक दूसरे के मन की बात बिना कहे भी जान लेते हैं।' इसकी पुष्टि करने के लिए दोनों भेष बदल कर चल दिए। उनकी नजर एक लकड़हारे पर पड़ी जो एक हरा भरा पेड़ काट रहा था। बीरबल ने पूछा, 'हुजूर, इसके बारे में आपका क्या विचार है?'

अकबर-'यह दुष्ट तो हरे पेड़ को काट रहा है। सोचता हूं, इसे कोड़े लगाऊं!' दोनों उसके पास पहुंच गए तो बीरबल ने पूछा,'भाई, यह क्या कर रहे हो?' वह गुस्से में बोला-'देखते नहीं पेड़ काट रहा हूं। यही मेरा रोजगार है।' बीरबल-'क्या तुम जानते हो कि बादशाह की मौत हो गई है?' लकड़हारा, 'चलो अच्छा हुआ! बेकसूरों को सताता था।' अकबर हैरान था कि वह ऐसा क्यों सोचता है?
थोड़ा और आगे बढ़ने पर बीरबल ने पहाड़ी पर बकरियां चराती एक बुढ़िया की ओर इशारा कर अकबर से पूछा- 'आपका इसके बारे में क्या ख्याल है शहंशाह?' अकबर ने कहा,'इस पर श्रद्धा होती है। इस उम्र में भी बकरी चराकर परिवार का पालन कर रही है।' बुढ़िया के पास पहुंचकर बीरबल ने पूछा, 'तुम बकरियां क्यों चराती हो?' बुढ़िया ने दोनों की ओर देखा और बताया-'परिवार पालने और बच्चों के दूध के लिए।' अकबर ने कहा- 'बड़ा अच्छा भाव है।' बीरबल बुढ़िया से बोला,'क्या तुम्हें मालूम है कि बादशाह नहीं रहे?' यह सुनकर बुढ़िया रोने लगी- 'ओ मेरे बादशाह, हमें किसके सहारे अकेला छोड़ गए।'

बीरबल ने अकबर से कहा,'देखा हुजूर, लकड़हारे और बुढ़िया के प्रति आपके मन में जैसे भाव थे, वह आपके चेहरे पर झलकते हुए उन दोनों के मन में बिन कहे ही पहुंच गए। इसलिए उनका जवाब भी उनके हिसाब से ही मिला।

*संकलन : बी.डी.शर्मा*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गुरु की सीख*


*एक महात्मा* ने एक दिन अपने शिष्यों को समझाया कि सभी जीवों में ईश्वर का वास है। यह समझकर सभी को नमस्कार करो। एक दिन गुरु की आज्ञा से एक शिष्य हवन के लिए लकड़ी लेने गया। तभी शोर मचा- भागो, पागल हाथी आ रहा है। यह सुन सभी लोग जान बचाकर भागे। लेकिन शिष्य नहीं भागा। उसे विश्वास था कि हाथी भी नारायण है, इसलिए भागने का क्या काम? वह खड़ा ही रहा। जैसे ही हाथी पास अया उसने उसे नमस्कार किया। यह देख महावत- चिल्लाया भागो भागो। लेकिन वह फिर भी खड़ा रहा। पास पहुंचते ही हाथी ने उसे सूंड से लपेटकर एक ओर फेंक दिया और आगे बढ़ गया। शिष्य घायल हो गया और बेहोश पड़ा रहा।
खबर मिलते ही महात्मा अपने अन्य शिष्यों को साथ लेकर वहां गए और उसे आश्रम में उठा लाए। वहां उसका उपचार किया गया। कुछ देर बाद वह होश में आया तो उससे पूछा- हाथी को आते जानकर भी तुम वहां से हटे क्यों नहीं? शिष्य बोला- गुरुजी, आपने ही तो कहा था कि सभी जीव-जंतुओं में परमात्मा का वास है। इसी से हाथी नारायण को आते देख मैं नहीं भागा।

इस पर गुरुजी ने कहा- बेटा, हाथी नारायण आ रहे थे, ठीक है। पर महावत नारायण ने तो तुम्हें मना किया था। यदि सभी नारायण हैं तो महावत की बात पर विश्वास क्यों न किया? उसकी बात मान लेते तो आज तुम्हारी यह हालत नहीं होती। जल भी नारायण है, लेकिन किसी जल से देवता की सेवा होती है और किसी से लोग नहाते-धोते हैं। देश, काल और परिस्थति हमेशा ध्यान में रखो। शिष्य गुरु का संकेत समझ गया।
*संकलन : सुभाष चंद्र शर्मा*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मित्रता की कसौटी**एक बार* दो युवकों में परिचय हुआ। धीरे-धीरे वे एक-दूसरे के घर भी आने-जाने लगे। एक मित्र के घर में शादी हुई तो उसने अपने नए दोस्त को भी आमंत्रित किया। लेकिन मेहमान मित्र की आवभगत में कमी रह गई। खाने-पीने की कमी न थी, लेकिन पूछताछ और अपेक्षित शिष्टाचार व औपचारिकता का निर्वाह नहीं हो पाया। आमंत्रित करने वाला मित्र बीमार हो गया था। मेहमान मित्र ने स्वयं को थोड़ा उपेक्षित और अपमानित महसूस किया।

घर लौटकर उसने इस मित्र को व्यंग्यात्मक लहजे में एक पत्र लिखा- 'विवाह वाले दिन आपकी तबीयत खराब थी, सो मेहमानों की ठीक से देखभाल भी नहीं कर पाए। खैर, अब आपकी तबीयत कैसी है?' कुछ दिनों बाद उत्तर आया। लिखा था- मित्र, विवाह में सैकड़ों रिश्तेदार और मित्र आए, पर किसी ने भी मेरी चिंता नहीं की। किसी ने भी मेरे स्वास्थ्य के बारे में नहीं पूछा। बस मित्र, तुम एकमात्र ऐसे व्यक्ति हो जिसने मेरा हालचाल जानने के लिए पत्र लिखा। मैं आभारी हूं और तुम जैसा मित्र पाकर धन्य भी। उस दिन तो हाल कुछ ठीक नहीं था। अस्वस्थ होने के कारण तुम्हारा अपेक्षित आदर-सत्कार भी न कर सका। पत्र मिलते ही किसी दिन आने का कार्यक्रम बनाओ। बैठकर गपशप करेंगे।

यह पत्र पढ़कर मित्र के सारे गिले-शिकवे दूर हो गए। उसे लगने लगा कि शायद स्वयं वही गलती पर था। कई बार हम किसी की विवशता को समझे बिना ही व्यर्थ के दोषारोपण करने लगते हैं। मित्रता की कसौटी एक-दूसरे से अपेक्षाएं रखना नहीं, एक दूसरे की अपेक्षाओं पर खरा उतरना है। जिस दिन आचरण में यह चीज आ जाती है, असल मित्रता उसी दिन से शुरू होती है।
*(संकलन: मनीषा देवीः)*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*शिवाजी का अभिमान*

*छत्रपति शिवाजी* ने अपने पराक्रम से अनेक युद्धों में विजय पाई। इससे उनके मन में थोड़ा अभिमान आ गया। उन्हें लगता था कि उनके जैसा वीर धरती पर और कोई नहीं है। कई बार तो उनका यह घमंड औरों के सामने भी झलक पड़ता। एक दिन शिवाजी के महल में उनके गुरु समर्थ रामदास पधारे। शिवाजी वैसे तो अपने गुरु का बहुत आदर करते थे, लेकिन उनके सामने भी उनका अभिमान व्यक्त हो ही गया। उन्होंन कहा, 'गुरुजी अब मैं लाखों लोगों का रक्षक और पालक हूं। मुझे उनके सुख-दुख और भोजन-वस्त्र आदि की हर समय चिंता करनी पड़ती है।'
रामदास समझ गए कि उनके शिष्य के मन में राजा होने का अहंकार हो गया है। इसे तोड़ने के लिए उन्होंने एक तरकीब सोची। शाम को शिवाजी के साथ भ्रमण करते हुए रामदास ने अचानक उन्हें एक बड़ा पत्थर दिखाते हुए कहा, 'शिवा, जरा इस पत्थर को तोड़कर तो देखो।' शिवाजी ने गुरु की आज्ञा का पालन करते हुए तत्काल वह पत्थर तोड़ डाला। किंतु यह क्या, पत्थर के बीच से एक जीवित चींटी एक दाना मुंह में दबाए बैठी दिखी।
यह देखकर शिवाजी चकित रह गए। फिर समर्थ रामदास ने पूछा, 'पत्थर के बीच बैठी इस चींटी को कौन हवा-पानी दे रहा है? इसका पालक कौन है? कहीं इसके पालन की जिम्मेदारी भी तुम्हारे कंधों पर तो नहीं आ पड़ी है शिवा?' शिवाजी गुरु की बात का मर्म समझकर लज्जित हो गए। गुरु ने उन्हें समझाया, 'पालक तो सबका परम पिता परमेश्वर है। हम-तुम तो माध्यम भर हैं। उस पर विश्वास रखकर कार्य करो। सफलता अवश्य मिलेगी।' शिवाजी गुरु का संकेत तुरंत समझ गए।

*संकलन: आर.डी. अग्रवाल 'प्रेमी'*

----------


## satya_anveshi

कमल जी....... बेहतरीन.... धन्यवाद इन तमाम कहानियों के लिए।

----------


## chulbuli

कमाल की कहानियाँ हैं। बहुते बढिया

----------


## Loka

जो भगवान का प्रिय है
एक बार नारद मुनि जी ने भगवान विष्णु जी से पुछा- “हे भगवन! आपका इस समय सब से प्रिय भक्त कोन है?”
विष्णु भगवान अपने भक्त नराद मुनि की बात सुन मुस्कुरा कर वोले- “मेरा सब से प्रिय भक्त उस गांव का एक किसान है”
यह सुन कर नारद मुनि जी थोडा निराश हुये, ओर फ़िर से एक प्रश्न किया- “हे भगवान! आपका सबसे बडा भक्त तो मै हुं, तो फ़िर मै सब से प्रिय क्यो नही?”
भगवान विष्णु जी ने नारद मुनि जी से कहा- “ इस का जवाब तो तुम खुद ही दोगे, जाओ एक दिन उस के घर रहो ओर फ़िर सारी बात मुझे बताना।“
नारद मुनि जी सुबह सवेरे मुंह अंधेर उस किसान के घर पहुच गये, देखा अभी-अभी किसान जागा है, और उसने सबसे पहले अपने जानवरो को चारा दिया, फ़िर मुंह हाथ धोए, दैनिक कार्यो से निवृत हुआ, जल्दी-जल्दी भगवान का नाम लिया, रुखी सूखी रोटी खा कर जल्दी-जल्दी अपने खेतो पर चला गया, सारा दिन खेतो मे काम किया| और शाम को वापिस घर आया जानवरो को अपनी जगह बांधा, उन्हे चारा पानी डाला, हाथ पांव धोये, फ़िर थोडी देर भगवान का नाम लिया, और फ़िर परिवार के संग बैठ कर खाना खाया, कुछ बाते की ओर फ़िर सो गया|
सारा दिन यह सब देख कर नारद मुनि जी, भगवान विष्णु के पास वापिस आये, ओर बोले- “भगवन! मै आज सारा दिन उस किसान के संग रहा, लेकिन वो तो ढंग से आप का नाम भी नही ले सकता, उस ने थोडी देर सुबह थोडी देर शाम को ओर वो भी जल्दी-जल्दी आप का ध्यान किया, और मे तो चौबीस घंटे सिर्फ़ आप का ही नाम जपता हूँ, क्या अब भी आप का सब से प्रिय भक्त वो गरीब किसान ही है।‘
भगवान विष्णु जी ने नारद की बात सुन कर कहा- “अब इस का जबाब भी तुम मुझे खुद ही देना|”
और भगवान विष्णु जी ने एक कलश अमृत से भरा नारद मुनि को थमाया, ओर बोले- “इस कलश को ले कर तुम तीनो लोको की परिक्रमा करके आओ, लेकिन ध्यान रहे अगर एक बुंद भी अमृत नीचे गिरा तो तुम्हारी सारी भक्ति ओर पुण्य नष्ट हो जायेगे।“
नारद मुनि तीनो लोको की परिक्रमा करके जब भगवान विष्णु के पास वापिस आये तो, खुश हो कर बोले- “भगवन! मेने एक बुंद भी अमृत नीचे नही गिरने दिया।“
विष्णु भगवान ने पुछा- “और, इस दौराना तुम ने मेरा नाम कितनी बार लिया? मेरा स्मरण कितनी बार किया?”
तो नारद बोले- “अरे भगवान जी! मेरा तो सारा ध्यान इस अमृत पर था, फ़िर आप का ध्यान कैसे करता|”
भगवान विष्णु ने कहा- “हे नारद! देखो उस किसान को वो अपना कर्म करते हुये भी नियमित रुप से मेरा स्मरण करता है, क्योकि जो अपना कर्म करते हुये भी मुझे याद करे। वो ही मेरा सब से प्रिय भक्त है, तुम तो सार दिन खाली बैठे ही जप करते हो, ओर जब तुम्हे कर्म दिया तो मेरे लिये तुम्हारे पास समय ही नही था।“
तो नारद मुनि सब समझ गये ओर भगवान के चरण पकड कर बोले- “हे भगवन! आप ने मेरा अंहकार तोड दिया, आप धन्य है|”
वास्तव में संसार में अपने नियत कर्म करते हुवे की गयी ईश्वर की उपासना ही सच्ची उपासना है। जिसका सम्मान स्वयं ईश्वर भी करते हैं। हमारे देश भारत में ऐसे बहुत से महान और सच्चे संत-महात्मा हुवे हैं जो घर-परिवार को चलाते हुवे ही ईश्वर के अग्रणी भक्त भी कहलाये हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

बहुत अच्छी प्रेरणाप्रद कहानी है।

----------


## garima

बहुत खूब।
सभी में ज्ञान है ।

----------

